# MLB: off season/hot stove



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

New thread. MVPOSEY. GIANTS. :romo

Nationals primed to topple the Giants. Can anyone hunt down and bring the Tigers reign of terror in the AL to an end?

We got a long way to go from there and it's gonna be fun.

:mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

The marketing behind Bryce Harper and Mike Trout: http://espn.go.com/blog/playbook/dollars/post/_/id/3203/trout-harper-are-sports-marketing-forces



Darren Rovell said:


> Rookie of the year is a valuable award. It takes players who were heroes in their local markets and makes them national names. But never in modern history have there been two winners in a single year as marketable as Bryce Harper and Mike Trout.
> 
> Trout has been more willing to do deals, signing sizable national contracts with Subway, Nike and beverage BodyArmor, while Harper -- aside from an expansive deal with Under Armour -- has played somewhat hard-to-get.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

ANGELS!!!!!!TROUT!!!!!!!!!!!SEE YAH WELLS!!!!!!!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

KAZMIR made Cleveland's rotation as their fifth starter. HE'S BACK!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

I wonder if Trout and Harper can help spear head a baseball Renaissance.

Flex have you seen Yasiel Puig play yet? Question is for anyone really.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Can't wait! 

AL MVP: Evan Longoria

NL MVP: Justin Upton


NL CY YOUNG: Stephen Strasburg

AL CY YOUNG: Felix Hernandez


WORLD SERIES: Nationals over Tigers in 7 games.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Braves! Future MVP Justin Upton will lead the team to the promise land.

Also Rookie of the Year will be Wil Myers.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Get ready for the Jays, nerds.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Cards name Shelby Miller as their 5th starter.


----------



## JayX (Feb 24, 2013)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Argh, still don't have a team to follow and not going to do another season of just watching random games now I have mlb.tv Premium. My head won't let me support The Giants even though I really enjoy their games, simply due to their WS win. Current plan is to just hope that Brian Wilson gets picked up by someone and let fate decide who I follow based on that. A stupid system? You bet!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

AL East= Rays
Central= Tigers
West= Angels
WC= Jays & A's.

NL East= Nationals
Central= Reds
West= Giants
WC= Diamondbacks and Braves

NL seems really weak to me aside from the division winners.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

I'm beyond excited for Opening Day even though as a Mets fan this is all I can think of: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okXhAC78d4Q


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*



MrMister said:


> I wonder if Trout and Harper can help spear head a baseball Renaissance.
> 
> Flex have you seen Yasiel Puig play yet? Question is for anyone really.


Yeah, I have. Puig is pretty comparable to Cespedes as far as skill sets go. Except I would say that Puig has a slightly shorter swing than Cespedes, making him less prone to strikeouts. Probably also less dynamic than Cespedes when it comes to pure speed and athleticism, but Puig can still run. As far as power, I'd say Puig grades out better in that department.

Looks like a really good player.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

What's with the OP? Did Deso and MrMister switch usernames?

JAYS


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Nah, Mr just has to find something to look forward to


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

That pic of Posey. I find it hilarious.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

1st thing I thought of:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*



JayX said:


> Argh, still don't have a team to follow and not going to do another season of just watching random games now I have mlb.tv Premium. My head won't let me support The Giants even though I really enjoy their games, simply due to their WS win. Current plan is to just hope that Brian Wilson gets picked up by someone and let fate decide who I follow based on that. A stupid system? You bet!


You could watch The Braves. :side:

But if I were looking for a team to get behind, I'd go with a team that's young and/or exciting. The Nationals, Rays, and Jays would be on my list.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Tampa's hardly excitiing. Not yet, at least.

#WIL


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

They can be if Longoria can ever stay on the field.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*



MrMister said:


> New thread. MVPOSEY. GIANTS. :romo
> 
> :mark:


_*NICE*_, *MrMister*! You have opened up the 2013 MLB season thread in the only fashion appropriate! Buster Posey is a great humanitarian, a gentleman and a scholar, and one hell of a baseball player, too. :mark: :mark: :mark: GIANTS!



JayX said:


> Argh, still don't have a team to follow and not going to do another season of just watching random games now I have mlb.tv Premium. *My head won't let me support The Giants even though I really enjoy their games, simply due to their WS win.* Current plan is to just hope that Brian Wilson gets picked up by someone and let fate decide who I follow based on that. A stupid system? You bet!


_What?_ Ah well. 



John Mercer said:


> What's with the OP? Did Deso and MrMister switch usernames?


LOL!



MrMister said:


> That pic of Posey. I find it hilarious.


I find it inspiring!



WWF said:


> 1st thing I thought of:


Someone should make an Obama campaign version of the Posey picture with "OPS+" in the place of hope. :lol

*Perfect Poster*, I completely agree with your point about the "NL [seeming] really weak aside from the division winners." There are roughly only a handful or half a dozen strong National League teams in my view, but the ones from the NL that are strong are about as tough as any AL team, and in three cases, (effectively, the divisional winners from last year) maybe more so.

However, there's no doubt to me that the American League features a much longer list of threatening clubs. The AL West, AL East and the two wild card spots were all up for grabs in the final days and hours of last year's season, while the Braves and Cardinals, the two teams who seemed to have locks on the two wild card spots for the NL, indeed remained right where they were. Though the Dodgers, Diamondbacks and Brewers at least tried to make it a little bit of a race.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

DubC pls make the Posey pic like DesoRow suggests if you can. Or anyone, but I know DubC has the skills.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Did the GIANTS win the World Series again yet?

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Bryce Harper wishes he was BIG FUCK


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

I miss being excited about Yanks opening day :sadpanda



DubC said:


> ANGELS!!!!!!TROUT!!!!!!!!!!!*SEE YAH WELLS!!!!!!!*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

RED SOX & DODGERS WORLD SERIES.

LET THE HYPE TRAIN BEGIN.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

if evan longoria and david price, jeff niemann, ben zobrist is on fire this season rays will win the al east


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

So Jeter out for opening day eh?

So let's get a head count. No Jeter, no A-Rod, No Teixeira and no Granderson. Feel like I'm missing someone. But it gets better, there will be a VERNON WELLS sighting.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*



kendoo said:


> if evan longoria and david price, jeff niemann, ben zobrist is on fire this season rays will win the al east


JEFF NIEMANN is the key? lel


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*



Notorious said:


> So Jeter out for opening day eh?
> 
> So let's get a head count. No Jeter, no A-Rod, No Teixeira and no Granderson. Feel like I'm missing someone. But it gets better, there will be a VERNON WELLS sighting.


Swisher left to Cleveland. He's not quite on the level of Tex or Granderson, but he's a pretty good bat to have in your lineup.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

in before Wells have a revive career.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

It's alright, guys. The Yankees signed Lyle Overbay, they'll be fine.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Good thing the Tigers get them in their home opening series :kobe3


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Hearing Ricketts wants to move Wrigley Field to Rosemont. I don't blame him one bit. That town robs his profits and places so many restrictions on the Cubs.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

El Conquistador said:


> Hearing Ricketts wants to move Wrigley Field to Rosemont. I don't blame him one bit. That town robs his profits and places so many restrictions on the Cubs.




There's absolute no chance of this happening.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Why? Explain.

Rosemont's mayor already offered the Ricketts family a substantial package, including the city of Rosemont funding a brand new ball park. Whereas if they kept it in Wrigleyville, majority of the money for renovations and a new park would have to come from Tom and his family.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

It's simply a negotiation ploy by Ricketts.

The so-called true Cubs fans would probably go out to Rosemont to see a game. Maybe some of the suburban fans would go more often. On the other hand fans on the North side and North Shore might find Rosemont to be a tougher trek than public transit to Wrigley. The Cubs surely know where their fan base lives, but I don’t, so let’s call this a wash. The hardcore fans stay on.


Moving to Rosemont would really hurt they're attendance. Lots of people go to Wrigley field just for the atmosphere. There's also a lot of people who aren't even from Chicago just go to Wrigley to visit and say they've been there.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Yeah, valid points. I think those people closer north would rather go to a game at Miller Park in Milwaukee, though.

It's those roof tops that revenue share with the Cubs, which is killing them. That dumbass Alderman who wont allow night games or let the Ricketts family build extra facilities or a parking lot. It's becoming cumbersome to stay in Chicago. When you think about it, this franchise is a top 3-5 franchise in terms of history, its market place (fan appeal), and relevance amongst today's MLB fan base. Yet the Ricketts family lost $110 million of potential revenue last year because of city ordinances and a neighborhood that doesn't like the Cubs. 

Just a bad position to be in. I'd abandon that shit hole immediately and build a new venue. 73% of fans polled by the Tribune said they would still support the team, regardless of where they play.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BUSTER MVPOSEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb

The city of San Francisco's gift to MVPosey this year? The ridding of having to pay cash at the Golden Gate Bridge. Aww. 

Enjoy your cake, MVPosey--it even has your number, 28, on it! 










In other news:

LMFAO LMFAO :lmao :lmao

Yankees claim Dan fucking Otero from the _*GIANTS*_! OH, HAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!

This guy has to be the worst pitcher in our farm system. 

I'll never forgive him, either, because last April in Cincinnati, Bochy put Otero in to pitch because the game was out of hand at that point. And Otero was as wild as any pitcher you've seen. So, Joey Votto comes up and Otero, being the wild fuck he is, inadvertently hits Votto in the leg. The Reds, of course, take exception, and crusty Dusty Baker sends Sam LeCure out, and has him try to drill MVPosey in the area right underneath his knee in the leg. Which made me want to reach into the television set and kill both LeCure and Otero. But, here's the coolest part: that just pissed MVPosey off. And very quickly, MVPosey hit an opposite field HR off LeCure, and talked trash at him while he rounded the bases because he's a boss that way. 

So, in conclusion, LOL YANKEES.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Diamondbacks players are dropping like flies:

_Steve Berthiaume ‏@BertDbacks 4m
#Dbacks Jason Kubel left tonight’s game with an injury. Should know more soon. Same with Willie Bloomquist. Aaron Hill says he’s fine after being hit by a pitch on the left hand._


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

The Cardinals won't be in the hunt that much this year. They are playing in a very tough division and don't get those free wins against the Astros anymore. St Louis' rotation has me a little worried this year. Garcia has proven to be inconsistent, Lynn got figured out in the 2nd half last year and Miller is still unproven. And our middle infield won't do them no favors this year..


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

David Freese is going to start the season on the DL, too. And then there's the Jason Motte situation. Carlos Beltran is probably going to play on opening day but his toe may still be troubling him. 

Cardinals are kind of a Jekyll/Hyde team. Their 2012 season is about as good a case study as there is. Remarkable run differential, the best in baseball. But if you look at the numbers, most of that was built up so ridiculously high in the first two months of the season. And I don't think you have to be a Cardinals fan or hater to see that that team fluctuates rather wildly over the course of months, weeks and even innings, in its distribution of runs scored. (All teams do, of course, but the Cardinals take it to another level.) Their rotation is kind of sturdy if very unspectacular. A strong bullpen but Mike Matheny's management of it always seems at least a touch suspect unless the game goes exactly according to script for his team. 

That said, I think the Cards have the better all-around rotation than the Reds, from 1-5. Bullpen is kind of a push with Chapman back closing for the Reds. Reds probably have the better bullpen this minute, but the arms the Cardinals are grooming may soon change that. Dusty leaves his pitchers in for too long; Matheny does likewise. Dusty is old and stuck in his ways. Maybe Matheny isn't. 

Leadoff spot troubles aside, Reds lineup scares the shit out of me, though. Cardinals can and will do damage but as proven last year, a lot of their offensive attack is driven by Carlos Beltran in lieu of Albert Pujols. Beltran was white-hot for the first three, four months of the season, and then slowly cooled off in the latter two months, especially from late August on. But he still delivered a hell of a season. Does he have that kind of season left in him for 2013, as he approaches his 36th birthday with so many past injuries?

If Oscar Taveras is everything it looks like he is, I can't see how Beltran remains a Cardinal past this year. Matt Holliday is locked in LF, and Jon Jay has made CF his home. I would have to think Taveras becomes the RF for the Cards in 2014. There's nowhere else for him to go, it would seem to me.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Lets make a game: Guess the attendance of each Miami home game.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

So in exchange for Vernon....


> Angels received two low-level prospects in 21-year-old outfielder Exicardo Cayones (.228 with 15 RBIs in Class A last year) and 24-year-old lefty Kramer Sneed (0-7 with a 5.37 ERA)


and Angels also signed Mark Lowe to help the bullpen. MrMister, what can you tell me about him


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

I barely remember him so I can't say much good or bad about him.

He wasn't one the main guys in the pen really.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

And, just like that, the New York Yankees have released Dan Otero. The Yankees are the mean girl who invites the loser to the prom just so she can dump him there and laugh at him for thinking she was serious.

Willie Bloomquist is now on the DL for the Diamondbacks. Good God for a team built on "grit," that team has fallen apart in spring training with more injuries than I can count now. Their outfield situation is truly dire with Eaton, Ross and Kubel now all injured. Well, at least Justin Upton won't annoy Kirk Gibson by being too quiet and insufficiently gritty anymore.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*










HARPER :mark:
NATIONALS :mark:
BASEBALL :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Mere DAYS away.:mark:

Wonder what Texas will eventually get for Andrus. I really don't want to trade him, but I guess it's inevitable from stuff I've read. Of course, if KINSLER returns to 30/30 form, I won't miss Andrus as much. Actually I'll just take KINSLER drawing more walks please.

Oh and Wainwright got a 5 year/97.5 million dollar extension.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Phil Hughes starting the season on the DL for the Yankees with a bulging disc.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Porcello to begin season as #5 with Smyly in the pen. Would've preferred Smyly to begin in Toledo to keep him stretched out and get consistent work since he shouldn't be seeing much time as a LR with the starters we have. Unless Leyland is gonna use him in bigger situations later in the game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Agreed on Smyly. He should be getting innings to work on stuff. Having him rot in the pen doesn't really do much for him or the Tigers.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

One justification I could see for him is that Leyland doesn't have confidence in Rondon as closer and is gonna go closer by committee, throwing the best arms he has in the tightest situations. I don't think that'll happen, since everyone is married to having a closer, but it would be a decent idea since Smyly can throw hard and K high.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Who do you think the closer ultimately will be? I'm assuming they go committee as well to start off and then let it develop from there.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Good thing DD thought better of trading Porcello, eh, *Perfect Poster*?

St. Louis Cardinals dishing out 5 years, $97 million to Adam Wainwright.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Thank God: FOX Sports announcing that the 2013 season and postseason will be the final year of Tim McCarver announcing.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Not trying to jinx shit here since I'm a pretty big Brandon Belt fan (HOOK EM), but he's destroying the baseball in spring. 8 homers so far. Of course spring stats mean nothing, but this could be his year to put it all together.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*



MrMister said:


> Who do you think the closer ultimately will be? I'm assuming they go committee as well to start off and then let it develop from there.


I'd personally want a closer by committee. Coke did a great job in the postseason but had a pretty bad L/R split last year. Have him and Dotel split opps based on matchup.

What'll likely happen? I have no idea. It won't be a committee, but Rondon's spring performances haven't exactly been assuring them of anything. Dotel has some experience closing (although that's an overrated argument) so I'd expect him to start with Benoit as 8th and Rondon working less stress innings early on. It's really a crapshoot, though. DD and Leyland could be stubborn and want to prove that Rondon is capable of doing the job and that they were right all along. I really have no idea.



DesolationRow said:


> Good thing DD thought better of trading Porcello, eh, *Perfect Poster*?
> 
> St. Louis Cardinals dishing out 5 years, $97 million to Adam Wainwright.


For the offers they were rumored to be getting, hell yes. Besides, after Smyly, they have virtually no depth. Their #7 guy (Casey Crosby) has had arm surgeries early on in his career and has poor control. He'd be quite awful for anything more than 2-3 starts. And that's all the backup they have after Smyly. Healthy season please *crosses fingers*.



MrMister said:


> Not trying to jinx shit here since I'm a pretty big Brandon Belt fan (HOOK EM), but he's destroying the baseball in spring. 8 homers so far. Of course spring stats mean nothing, but this could be his year to put it all together.


Ryan Raburn tore it up last spring. He obviously doesn't have the potential of Belt, but I'll proceed with caution on Belt.

And 5 days! :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*



MrMister said:


> Not trying to jinx shit here since I'm a pretty big Brandon Belt fan (HOOK EM), but he's destroying the baseball in spring. 8 homers so far. Of course spring stats mean nothing, but this could be his year to put it all together.


I've been preaching this, yep. Obviously, spring training means different things for different players and in the end, it's meaningless anyway, _but_ I tend to draw _some_ conclusions based on it. For instance, Belt's batting mechanics are vastly improved from last season. Although he'll never be Belt in power or OBP., Brandon Crawford's also having a very, very nice spring and he's already got the wizard glove at SS. I want to believe in these two kids. But we'll see.

At the same time, Tim Lincecum keeps convincing me he's still the same Lincecum from last year. But, as with the aforementioned optimism, the pessimisim with Lincecum carries no weight whatsoever at this point.



Perfect Poster said:


> For the offers they were rumored to be getting, hell yes. Besides, after Smyly, they have virtually no depth. Their #7 guy (Casey Crosby) has had arm surgeries early on in his career and has poor control. He'd be quite awful for anything more than 2-3 starts. And that's all the backup they have after Smyly. Healthy season please *crosses fingers*.


Yep... It would have been foolish to trade Porcello to the Padres/Cardinals/Rangers for anything they were being offered in exchange. 

I foresee a July trade for bullpen depth by the Tigers. "Closer by committee" has many benefits but some pitfalls as I learned last year. For the most part, though, I'm fine with it. Bochy was slow to get to Romo after Casilla started melting down in late June and through most of July last year, but at least not having a "certified closer" enabled them to get to Romo in spite of the strawhat complaints against him ("Erm, he's too small!").


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

http://hardballtalk.nbcsports.com/2...jersey/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter



> Craig Calcaterra ‏@craigcalcaterra 1m
> 
> The Giants have sold more merch than any team in baseball since the end of last season. Buster Posey is the top selling jersey.


More info from the actual story linked above:



> The tally: 1) Giants; 2) Yankees; 3) Cardinals; 4) Red Sox; 5) Tigers. As far as individual jerseys go, Posey is on top followed by Derek Jeter, Miguel Cabrera, Bryce Harper and Mike Trout. If you measure only since the beginning of March, Josh Hamilton slips in at number three, Chase Utley at number four, Cabrera is pushed down to five and Harper and Trout fall off the list.


***

The Marlins are close to bringing back Miguel Olivo through a signing.

***



> Brian T. Smith ‏@ChronAstros 7m
> #Houston #Astros GM Jeff Luhnow said organization will use tandem starting-pitching rotations at all four of club’s minor-league levels.


That is curious. Astros going to mimic what the Rockies do at the MLB level throughout their farm system? Odd. Lunhow is a smart guy, and this does make much more sense than how the Rockies did this with their big club in 2012.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Beautiful OP. :mark: GIANTS

Honestly why watch any other game opening day but GIANTS/DODGERS? So much fucking hype. The team that defies the odds and courageously triumphs vs the team that tries to buy the world and still falls short. Good vs. Evil right here, folks.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

I wouldn't necessarily call the Giants "Good".


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

You're right. Theeeeyyyy'rrrrreeee _Great_!

Oops, that probably hit a little too close to home. ;(

Hyun-Jin Ryu, who will pitch on April 2 for the Dodgers against southpaw Madison Bumgarner for the Giants:


> "They are the World Series champions," Ryu said. "But last year's World Series champions. This year will be different."


Fuck you, motherfucker. Giants need to make this fat piece of shit rue his comments.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

It's not like the Mets were going to be good anyway, but Johan Santana is probably done for the year before it even started. MRI showed a re-tear in part of the shoulder I didn't even know existed.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

RYU with the BIG TALK. The dude should probably introduce himself first.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*



MrMister said:


> It's not like the Mets were going to be good anyway, but Johan Santana is probably done for the year before it even started. MRI showed a re-tear in part of the shoulder I didn't even know existed.


That is too bad.

The one bright side to that is, indeed, the Mets are a year or two away from contending. If he misses most of the season or the whole season, Mets can and should simply opt to not bring him back next year as his contract currently allows. 

If the Mets are going to have their ship turned around, it will be with the future in the Harveys and Wheelers of the world. This might simply accelerate that process, to be perfectly blunt. Still sucks, of course.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Just watched the Bruce Bochy/Brian Sabean contract extension press conference from AT&T Park.

A's vs. Giants on local TV here in about 10 minutes, yay.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Best spring / most impressive spring so far for you guys? In no order:

- David Wright (solidified himself as a STAR who is impeccable in the clutch)
- Brandon Belt
- Yasiel Puig
- Alex Gordon
- Michael Morse



DesolationRow said:


> That is too bad.
> 
> The one bright side to that is, indeed, the Mets are a year or two away from contending. If he misses most of the season or the whole season, Mets can and should simply opt to not bring him back next year as his contract currently allows.
> 
> If the Mets are going to have their ship turned around, it will be with the future in the Harveys and Wheelers of the world. This might simply accelerate that process, to be perfectly blunt. Still sucks, of course.


Agreed on the outlook for the Mets' future. It's not that bad. There's a lot of wasted money this year ($25 million), but Sandy can buy Johan's contract up at the end of the season. Wheeler should be up by June.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

really bummed I work on Sunday and cant watch the game. Will have to catch the replay. #thankgodforMLB.tv


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*



DesolationRow said:


> That is too bad.
> 
> The one bright side to that is, indeed, the Mets are a year or two away from contending. If he misses most of the season or the whole season, Mets can and should simply opt to not bring him back next year as his contract currently allows.
> 
> If the Mets are going to have their ship turned around, it will be with the future in the Harveys and Wheelers of the world. This might simply accelerate that process, to be perfectly blunt. Still sucks, of course.


Yeah it probably is for the best for the Mets in the long run. Johan is probably not only done for the year, but for his career.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Opening Day is just 3 days away!


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Terrible news about Johan, though. He pitched two of the best games I've witnessed in my career as a Mets fan. Game 161 of the 2008 season to keep us alive (pitching on short rest, went over his pitch limit, shutout the Marlins), and of course his no-hitter last year against the Cards.

If there is one silver lining in this though, it's that the Mets have quite a few young pitching prospects (Wheeler, Syndergaard, Montero, Fulmer) that definitely make the future bright for this team.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Johan has very bad luck since he became a Met. Its real sad. That signing has become a train wreck. Its a shame since if healthy he would top 5 pitcher.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/mlb--m...013-division-and-playoff-races-055136969.html

MAD NATIONALS LOVE.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Since we're all discussing the Mets.... LOL Wheeler...

http://hardballtalk.nbcsports.com/2...at-war/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter



> This is something you don’t hear every day: two Mets prospects — Zack Wheeler and Aderlin Rodriguez — got into a kerfuffle during a couple of intrasquad games in Port St. Luice recently.
> 
> Adam Rubin reports that Wheeler hot dogged his way around the bases after hitting a home run off Wheeler in one game and then, in a subsequent game, Wheeler drilled Rodriguez in the hand, which Rodriguez had feared was broken. Rodriguez then threatened Wheeler. They have since been called on the carpet and things are allegedly OK now.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Santana either had a terrible rehab doctor, or he's just really unlucky. Dude needs to hang it up before he fucks up his shoulder for the rest of his life.



-edit-

And no, I'm not saying this cause I'm a White Sox fan that was used to seeing Santana give a big F U to the Sox every time he pitched against them. If he honestly messes up that shoulder 1 more time I can see him having to be forced to retire.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Well, that's that:

http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/9...s-agrees-deal-which-worth-202-million-sources



> Justin Verlander and the Detroit Tigers have reached agreement on a new contract that could exceed $202 million, sources told ESPN's Buster Olney.
> 
> Verlander's deal, which would make him the highest-paid pitcher in the game, is for seven years and worth $180 million, sources said. A vesting option for an eighth year could push the deal to $202 million.
> 
> "I love this city & the fans -- couldn't be more excited to spend my career here! We're going to bring a World Series to Detroit!!!" Verlander tweeted.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*



DesolationRow said:


> Well, that's that:
> 
> http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/9...s-agrees-deal-which-worth-202-million-sources





My god. All this money these guys make is ridiculous. 200M to throw a baseball? I mean, I know the guy is the best pitcher in the game but come on. I love how the guys that want new contracts always try to get an extra Mil or two. You're already getting 100M, what the hell is 2 more mil going to do?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Absolutely, *sidewinder*. These contracts are sheer insanity and I want nothing of it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

OH, FUCK YES!!!!!! MVPOSEY SIGNS FOR EIGHT YEARS, $159 MILLION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:




> Wendy Thurm ‏@hangingsliders 2m
> 
> OK, so its an 8-year extension for $159 million. Over the 9 years of the contract, that’s an AAV of $18.5 million. Very team friendly.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

That's a big commitment for such an injury riddled position


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Surely Posey moves to 1B at some point.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*



Sidewinder400 said:


> And no, I'm not saying this cause I'm a White Sox fan that was used to seeing Santana give a big F U to the Sox every time he pitched against them. If he honestly messes up that shoulder 1 more time I can see him having to be forced to retire.


So much this. Johan's changeup mystified the White Sox for a long stretch. It sucked. BRAD RADKE, LIRIANO (when he was good), JOHAN, EVERYDAY EDDIE GUARDADO. White Sox killers. And oh yeah, spiderman always robbing us in CF when he was in Minnesota.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*



> Alex Pavlovic ‏@AlexPavlovic 57s
> 
> This: RT @mercbrownie: Buster Posey celebrating his new deal by signing autographs at Junior Giants fundraiser. pic.twitter.com/TNzhVQa6jm
> 
> ...


It really doesn't need to be said again, but Buster Posey is quite objectively the greatest human being to live in the last 2,000 years.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

My only point in paying attention to the baseball thread this season is tormenting Giants fans 










Woo... Marlins... yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay....


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

At least they have BIG FUCK

Until they trade him to the Tigers for Don Kelly, Danny Worth, and Casey Crosby :kobe3


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*



El Conquistador said:


> So much this. Johan's changeup mystified the White Sox for a long stretch. It sucked. BRAD RADKE, LIRIANO (when he was good), JOHAN, EVERYDAY EDDIE GUARDADO. White Sox killers. And oh yeah, spiderman always robbing us in CF when he was in Minnesota.






I wouldn't even go to a Sox Vs Twins game cause I know I'd just go home crying at the end of the day during those days. The Twins would just bend over the Sox and make them take it. It pissed me off so much that the Sox couldn't figure out how to hit those pitchers after playing against them so many times.


-edit-

Posey going with the NHL contract, 9 years, wow.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Sidewinder's predict the final standings: MLB Season*

American League:

East: (this right here is the hardest division for me to choose)

Yankees
Toronto
Tampa Bay
Boston
Baltimore

Reasons Why: The Yankees always find a way to come back and win. They will eventually be fully healthy (minus ARod). I have not seen an improvement for Boston, Toronto obviously improved, Tampa Bay is Tampa, but I don't see them getting 90 wins this year. Baltimore I am not sold on AT ALL this year, sorry Baltimore fans.

Central:

Detroit
White Sox
Kansas City
Minnesota
Cleveland

Reasons Why: Division sucks, that's why. Detroit will run away with it. The Sox will be about 5 over 500 at the end of the year. KC will be a surprise team this year, but I still don't think they will be above .500 (guess you can't consider them a surprise team then?)

West:

Angels
Texas
Oakland
Seattle
Houston

Reason Why: I'd hate to bring another sport into this, but I believe the Angels are going to be like the Heat...give them one year to fully get used to each other and gel and then they just skyrocket. This is what I believe the Angels will do this year. (I was tempted to leave Houston off this whole standings list BTW...they're just that bad)


National League:

East: (2nd hardest right here)

Washington
Atlanta
Philadelphia
NY Mets
Miami


Reasons Why: I see Washington getting 100+ wins this year, they're young, have the veterans where they need them, they're hungry. Atlanta will give them a run, but they won't be able to keep up. Philly is just too damn old, sorry philly fans.

Central:

Cincinnati
St. Louis
Pittsburgh
Milwaukee
Cubs

Reasons Why: It just always seems like St. Louis is just fine with a wild card always, or at least for the last few years. Here comes in my cheap shot for the Cubs since I'm a Sox fan...the Astros are gone to keep them out of last place.

West:

Dodgers
Giants
Diamondback
Colorado
San Diego

Reasons Why: Dodgers went all Yankees on us and bought players, Giants are still the Giants, If Timmy boy figures out how to pitch again then maybe I'd have the Giants in 1st.


I expect some criticism from people about what I just did (people not agreeing, people calling me an idiot). I did this for fun, but also did it, because this is obviously what I think will happen, I love baseball, it's like the main thing I focus on outside of getting my Bachelor's in college. So tell me what you all think, what changes you would make. Thank you.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Sidewinder's predict the final standings: MLB Season*

Great post, but it belongs in the MLB thread. Gonna send it home now.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Sidewinder's predict the final standings: MLB Season*



MrMister said:


> Great post, but it belongs in the MLB thread. Gonna send it home now.







That sucks, no one is going to see it now when this thread becomes over like 15 pages.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Deso is really starting to get annoying with this Giants/Posey shit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

I know you want attention and to be a big star, but there'd be like four people posting in that thread and then it'd just be a dead thread.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*



MrMister said:


> I know you want attention and to be a big star, but there'd be like four people posting in that thread and then it'd just be a dead thread.







Come on now, give me more than 4...maybe 7.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

K you got it. 7. 

It'll be easier to find the post in this thread after the season is over so you can flaunt your Nostradamus abilities anyway.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

ya I fucking hate this Posey shit. 

ZOMG GIANTS POSEY SPAZZ SPAZZ GIANTS POSEY MVP BLOW HIS COCK POSEY GIANTS ZOMG SPAZZZ POSEY MVP BALL SCRATCH

I suppose he's trying to make it as annoying as possible though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Goddamn can't wait for the season to start. BIG PUMA on opening day. (Y)


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Yeah I mean c'mon, where's his Triple Crown? :kanye :needmlbsmilies


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*



JM said:


> ya I fucking hate this Posey shit.
> 
> ZOMG GIANTS POSEY SPAZZ SPAZZ GIANTS POSEY MVP BLOW HIS COCK POSEY GIANTS ZOMG SPAZZZ POSEY MVP BALL SCRATCH
> 
> I suppose he's trying to make it as annoying as possible though.


:lmao :lmao :lmao I can hear your JMies rustling from here.

Great to see the GIANTS locked up MVPosey for 9 years. Assuming a world series every other year this is gonna be quite the decade for SF fans. :romo

oops wrong romo


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*



CamillePunk said:


> JMies rustling from here.


Far from clever. Swing. Miss. Sit down.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Anybody else think the Verlander contract is a little risky? He'll be 38 (I believe) at the end of his contract. Obviously he is an amazing pitcher right now, but giving these types of contracts to pitchers that exceed 4-5 years always scares me.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

He'll be 37 at the end of the contract if it vests. And he'll turn into more of a pitcher that can locate as he gets older. Had to be done, tbh.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*



JM said:


> ya I fucking hate this Posey shit.
> 
> ZOMG GIANTS POSEY SPAZZ SPAZZ GIANTS POSEY MVP BLOW HIS COCK POSEY GIANTS ZOMG SPAZZZ POSEY MVP BALL SCRATCH
> 
> I suppose he's trying to make it as annoying as possible though.


I can't wait until he gets rocked again, Scott Cousins style. It shall be a glorious day.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*



JM said:


> Far from clever. Swing. Miss. Sit down.


Don't have to worry about being clever. I have god on my side.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

http://www.mlbtraderumors.com/2013/03/mets-notes-santana-.html



> Yesterday, the Mets disclosed that Johan Santana will likely miss the 2013 season as he works to come back from a tear in his pitching shoulder. The injury may mean that the left-hander has pitched his final game for the Mets and it could even mean the end of his career.


The official signifying of a trend has occurred according to Matthew Leach... Good article here:

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20130329&content_id=43507414&vkey=news_det&c_id=det



> What was clearly a burgeoning trend officially became all the rage in baseball this week. With Justin Verlander, Buster Posey and Adam Wainwright agreeing to new contracts that will keep them with their current teams long after they would have been eligible for free agency, there's no doubt the age of teams retaining their stars is upon us.
> 
> There will continue to be exceptions, of course. Zack Greinke and Josh Hamilton changed teams this winter, Albert Pujols and Prince Fielder the year before. Robinson Cano has yet to ink a new deal done with the Yankees. But the list of players who have chosen to forgo free agency was already long, and it keeps getting longer.
> 
> ...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Perhaps someone mentioned it here, and if so I apologize, but I don't think so... Anyway, I missed this somehow, but Brett Lawrie will begin the season on the DL for the Toronto Blue Jays. Strained rib.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*



DesolationRow said:


> Perhaps someone mentioned it here, and if so I apologize, but I don't think so... Anyway, I missed this somehow, but Brett Lawrie will begin the season on the DL for the Toronto Blue Jays. Strained rib.


Goddamn. Drafted him in a league no more than 20 minutes ago. :/


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Missed out on this from a couple days ago, too. Blue Jays demote Ricky Romero to Class-A Dunedin. "It hurts, and it hits me to the bottom of my heart." 

Sad story.

He has some fine stuff, but his mechanics have been his undoing.

http://sports.nationalpost.com/2013...rts-and-it-hits-me-to-the-bottom-of-my-heart/


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Deso you're hitting us with some big time old news lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Posey ain't got nothing on Yadi.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Jays clobbering the Phillies with pretty close to their opening day line up. I'm going to enjoy watching this day in and day out :mark

ALSO

DAT COLBY FLO.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Someone say COLBY?











Panda left a game with problems in that elbow of his. No official word, but this says DL to me.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Cautiously optimistic for my jays given all the offseason hype , but i`ll believe it when i see it. Too many bad "this is our year" memories over the last 20 years


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

THJ you're suppose to put a shitty player from your team.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*



MrMister said:


> Someone say COLBY?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Panda injured? He had to meet his quota to get injured at least once a year.


-edit-

Dat Tyler Flowers, next big thing.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*



JM said:


> THJ you're suppose to put a shitty player from your team.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


lol yes. C'mon TJ, Yadier is awesome. He doesn't deserve to be in your avatar.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Yeah, Sandoval may end up going to the DL... It's very possible he won't, but I guess he'll probably have to find a way to pull it off. He's fat as hell right now, too. 

Some more AL East news: Rays DH Luke Scott will start the season on the DL for about five or six weeks with a badly strained calf.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Dem errors my avatar commits.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

dem wild pitches my avatar tosses.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Why in the hell is the opening day game Texas @ Houston? Are they trying to get Houstons 1 primetime game of the year out of the way early?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Blanton and Hanson have pitched well towards the end of spring training, I'm hoping Vargas can rebound from his horrible outing yesterday. Hank Conger should be an great addition to the bench, he's been solid. Can't wait for the season to start, I'm definitely watching Rangers/Astros.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

I can't wait it's been so long since I've seen a baseball game I feel like I'm about to explode


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Watched a few innings of Rangers tonight, but no starters played save HOLLAND. It was kinda a tease. Profar up with the based loaded and he smoked one out of the park...foul. Then he struck out. Scrub.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Fuck Astros


















































































































and Rangers....


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

tigers 3 rays 3

no longoria ok'esh


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

10 hours :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

Jose Fernandez making the jump from High A to the Majors fpalm, he made the Marlins


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*

STACKS update your avatar, you got 24 players to chose from.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Jackie Bradley Jr. named to the opening day roster. Great prospect for the Sox, I hope he's ready for it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

BOOM


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

STACKS, that's not Ricky Nolasco.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Are we doing opening day starters? I almost used a picture of Wade le Blanc :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Notorious, read the fucking thread title. Sweet Jesus.

Actual headshots are required STACKS!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

GET THE PICS OF SHITTY PLAYERS HERE!!!!!

http://www.rotoworld.com/sports/mlb/baseball


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Freese is on the DL... injury prone bastard.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Jose Fernandez headshots are tough to come by


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

:mark: ALEXEI

First game is so f'n close now. SO MUCH BASEBALL TO COME. :mark:


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

LUKE HOCHEVAR 2020 KANSAS CITY ROYALS OPENING DAY STARTER - CAREER ERA 9.52 WHIP 3.01


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Despite Kozma being my avatar, he has actually done quite well in the spring this year. He has three homers, and five doubles in 59 at-bats. That doesn't really say much about his fielding though.

Dem errors.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*



Jon Snow said:


> Jose Fernandez making the jump from High A to the Majors fpalm, he made the Marlins


Disgusting. The Miami Marlins are the most irresponsible organization in baseball by quite a few light years. 

In the immortal words of Ricky Waters, "For what? For who?" This is a last place team that will lose 100-ish teams. I realize two starters went down with shoulder injuries. But so what, grab someone off the waiver wire, plug someone in from AAA. Don't short-circuit the development of the best pitching prospect in the system (and one of the best in baseball).

They supposedly plan to start him on some sort of off-day 6 man rotation thing. Beinfest says he’ll get 150-170 innings this year, all in the majors. That’s starting the arb clock of a 20 year old who’s barely pitched above low A, who’s the best prospect in the system.

170 innings is way above anything he's done in a season. So, they're messing with his arbitration clock and his health.

And his development by short-circuiting everything he ought to be learning in A+ and AA this season.

Goddamn, Marlins, you are a fucking diseased, infected boil on the countenance of Major League Baseball.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Deso's just too fucking cool to join our campaign, I guess...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Deso don't you DARE post ITT without having a shitty player in your avatar. And don't say the Giants don't have any shitty players. JIM already used that excuse!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

GOD DAMN IT DESOLATIONROW READ THE FUCKING THREAD TITLE HOLY SHIT FUCK.

I challenge anyone to have a head shot avatar with a goofier smile than mine.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

GORKYS

I challenge anyone to come up with a goofier actual picture sig than mine.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



JM said:


> GOD DAMN IT DESOLATIONROW READ THE FUCKING THREAD TITLE HOLY SHIT FUCK.
> 
> I challenge anyone to have a head shot avatar with a goofier smile than mine.


Loney's too fucking cool to smile for the camera, man.



Jon Snow said:


> GORKYS
> 
> I challenge anyone to come up with a goofier actual picture sig than mine.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Satisfied?

Hacktor Sanchez is my choice! Bruce Bochy's favorite toy. "Aww, he's a shitty backup catcher, just like I was..."


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Loney doesn't smile cause he has nothing to smile about.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

So, we've all taken the vow of shitty baseball players. You may change your avatar once the player currently in your avatar hits a Home Run. DEAL?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Something tells me I'll be the first one to change my avatar.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Something tells me I'll be the last.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



WWF said:


> So, we've all taken the vow of shitty baseball players. You may change your avatar once the player currently in your avatar hits a Home Run. DEAL?


How about I change mine when John Danks throws a fastball at, or exceeding, 88 MPH in his first big league game back from injury. DEAL.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

What about pitchers?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Change your avatar to Gordon Beckham and get on with it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Jose Fernandez is a pitcher too WWF. You need to come up with a requirement for pitchers.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Change it whenever they throw a complete game.

















:lelbron


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Quality start seems reasonable.

Lebron James has never thrown a complete game, he is not relevant. Why did you post a picture of his face? Don't spam.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Shut up, ******. You're not an Admin; YOU CAN'T TELL ME WHAT TO DO.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I like this idea


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



WWF said:


> So, we've all taken the vow of shitty baseball players. You may change your avatar once the player currently in your avatar hits a Home Run. DEAL?


I'm screwed, god damn Gorkys


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Kozma has been showing power, I'll be changing my avatar pretty soon.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Whoa, I'm shocked. Hacktor actually hit three home runs last year. I'm at something of a loss who I'd choose for this outside of Hacktor, because everybody else on the 25-man roster is at least decent considering their role (no Ryan Theriot starting at 2B every day to start the season, for instance) and even Hacktor is an evil necessity of sorts until we trade him to Miami for Giancarlo Stanton.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

what the fuck DubC? why you gotta steal my shitty player?

Luckily for me, the Yanks got a bunch this year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

What happens if you're avatar gets released because the team couldn't trade them? Or DFA'd? Do AAA HR's count?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Managers have to be fair game too. I know I'll want Wash in my avatar at some point.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

This trend is getting awesome.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Can I change mine again? My guy's been DFA'd :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Of course. It's no good making fun of minor leaguers.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I could pick Juan Pierre, but he has 17 HR's EVER


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

:lmao you have plenty of options being a Marlins fan.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Has Juan Pierre hit 17 HRs in his CAREER? I figured 10 tops.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Trying to decide between Kearns, Cotchman, Dobbs, Coghlan, and Olivo. Because I'd be stuck with Pierre all year.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

go Kotchman


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



JM said:


> GOD DAMN IT DESOLATIONROW READ THE FUCKING THREAD TITLE HOLY SHIT FUCK.
> 
> I challenge anyone to have a head shot avatar with a goofier smile than mine.


I challenge anyone to have a head shot avatar with a guy more likely to rape a small child than mine.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Well, he IS starting :hmm:



Ghetto Anthony said:


> I challenge anyone to have a head shot avatar with a guy more likely to rape a small child than mine.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



> Juan C. Rodriguez ‏@JCRMarlinsbeat 3h
> 
> #Marlins Opening Day lineup: Pierre 7, Coghlan 8, Stanton 9, Polanco 5, Brantly 2, Solano 4, Kotchman 3, Hechavarria 6, Nolasco 1


No pitcher should ever pitch to Stanton this year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Perfect OPS :hb

Fuck it, Juan Pierre going yard will be the greatest moment this thread has ever seen.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Do we get a reward for having the last avatar standing? If so, I wanna change mine... cause Kozma will go yard in the first two weeks of the season by the looks of Spring Training.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Should be someone who gets at least 100 games started?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



WWF said:


> Something tells me I'll be the last.


Idk The Wizard~! only plays about 1-2 games a week and will be a defensive sub.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Juan Pierre will start 130+ games if healthy...

... and not hit a HR


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



JM said:


> Notorious, read the fucking thread title. Sweet Jesus.
> 
> Actual headshots are required STACKS!


Calm down Jimmy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

GOOD OLE 'STROS GONNA OWN TONIGHT :mark: :mark:

I should've went to the game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

How is anyone suppose to remain calm when you come in here acting like hot shit without a shitty player in your avatar. Un-fucking-acceptable.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I was using the VS app on my phone, man. You can't even see the whole title of the thread on it. Didn't know. Calm down JIM.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Agreed with JIM's rage btw. Totally warranted. Some nerve Notorious.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I made up for it. Can't get much worse than Lackey.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Yeah, we're all about redemption and forgiveness here.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Let's do All-Time Lineups for our teams.

The New York/San Francisco Giants:

CF Willie Mays
2B Jeff Kent
LF Barry Bonds
1B Willie McCovey
RF Mel Ott
C Buster Posey
3B Matt Williams
SS Travis Stonewall Jackson
SP Christy Mathewson


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Mays + Bonds is totally unfair.

C - Ivan Rodriguez
1B - Will Clark
2B - Ian Kinsler (Mark McLemore can't decide)
SS - Alex Rodriguez
3B - Adrian Beltre
CF - Josh Hamilton
LF - Rafael Palmeiro
RF - Juan Gonzalez
DH - Michael Young
SP - Nolan Ryan

edit: putting Rafy in LF and Clark at 1B.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Hmmm

C- Witt
1B - Delgado
2B - Alomar
SS - Fernandez
3B - Gruber :mark:
LF - Bell
CF - White
RF - Bautista

SP - Halladay


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I forgot DH

C- Witt
1B - Delgado
2B - Alomar
SS - Fernandez
3B - Gruber 
LF - Bell
CF - White
RF - Bautista
DH - Molitor

SP - Halladay

MrMister, put Canseco in LF and Young at DH. Young's gotta be in there somewhere!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Well..

C: Bill Freehan
1B: Hank Greenberg
2B: Lou Whitaker (tough between him and Charlie Gehringer but DAT DP COMBO)
SS: Alan Trammell
3B: Miguel Cabrera (idc if he's played only 1 year there so far it'd be criminal to leave him off)
LF: Kirk Gibson
CF: Ty Cobb
RF: Al Kaline
DH: Cecil Fielder
SP: Justin Verlander 
RP: Willie Hernandez


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



JM said:


> I forgot DH
> 
> C- Witt
> 1B - Delgado
> ...


Can't believe I forgot Young. I'll put him at DH. Fuck Canseco lolol. You need WS hero Joe Carter in yours methinks.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Well it's him or Bautista in right. I elected to not make Bautista angry prior to the season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Bautista is actually better so yeah.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Still don't care for the'Stros color scheme. Prefer the one before this.

Lyle Lovett sounded terrible :jay


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

BASEBALL BASEBALL BASEBALL BASEBALL BASEBALL BASEBALL BASEBALL


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

C: Ivan Rodriguez
1B: Carlos Delgado
2B: Dan Uggla
SS: Hanley Ramirez
3B: Mr Marlin Jeff Conine
LF: Miguel Cabrera
CF: Juan Pierre
RF: Giancarlo Stanton
SP: Kevin Brown/Livan Hernandez/Josh Johnson take your pick
RP: ROB MOTHER FUCKING NEN


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Can't believe the Astros have a hit already.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Umpires fuck up the first out of the season for the Astros lolololol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

C - Berra
1B - Gehrig
2B - Cano
3B - A-Rod
SS - The CAPTAIN
LF - Dimaggio
CF - Mantle
RF - Ruth 
SP - Ford
CL - The GOAT


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Cubs

C - Randy Hundley
1B - Mark Grace
2B - Ryne Sandberg
3B - Ron Santo
SS - Ernie Banks
OF - Sammy Sosa
OF - Hack Wilson
OF - Billy Williams

SP - Fergie Jenkins


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?

Change your avatar Mikey and don't post in here again till you do.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I.

Do.

What.

I.

Want.



I'll do it eventually. QUITTELLINGMEHOWTOLIVEMYLIFE


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

NOW MIKEY. NOW.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Nate Schierholtz

dude sucks.

I think I cropped it poorly, though. :side:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*










Use this gah. Or that^^^:side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

thank you gentleman


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

The Astros have been given an out now. EVERYTHING EVENS OUT IN BASEBALL.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Can I just name the 2005 CHISOX for my greatest team of all time?

C: AJ
1B: Konerko
2B: Tadahito IGUCHI (GUUUUUUUUUCH)
3B: Joe Crede (RIP)
SS: Juan Uribe
OF: Jermaine Dye, Aaron Rowand, Scotty Pods


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

...I'd rather not do it for the Rays. LEL


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

This game is boring. Might as well be watching Gilmore Girls.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Schierholtz isn't really that bad, *Mikey*. He's a hell of a defensive right fielder with a terrific arm. 

The fact that he's a mediocre hitter and always injury-prone indicates that he should be a fourth outfielder, though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

ASTROS


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



WWF said:


> ...I'd rather not do it for the Rays. LEL


shit. cannot be that hard..

C - Navarro
1B - McGriff
2B - Iwamura
3B - Longoria
SS - Zobrist
OF - Upton
OF - Crawford
OF - Badelli
SP - Price


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

:lmao Rangers :reggie

MRMR give up on your season now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



Mikey Damage said:


> shit. cannot be that hard..
> 
> C - Navarro
> 1B - McGriff
> ...


I know, it's not hard. It just doesn't compare the the rest of them.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

lolRangers.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Jose Altuve: manlet of peace


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

The lolRangers just gave up a HR to a guy who used to be a pitcher. How embarrassing.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

RICK ANKIEL. Former Cardinal, shout out to him.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

The Rangers could definitely be this year's version of the Boston Red Sox. Malaise from such last-minute collapse can be a bitch.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

C Molina
1B Pujols
2B Hornsby 
SS Smith
3B KEN BOYER
OF Brock
OF Musial
OF Edmonds

P Gibson


That my friends, is a GOAT team.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

There's still 161 to go.

Glad I watch Barristan Selmy boss shit instead though. I missed all the carnage.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

If we're only doing batters for this contest I guess I'll take Jeff Francouer. Although Chris Getz is pretty fucking terrible. What do you guys think?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

No Rays game tomorrow = Sad Brandon


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> If we're only doing batters for this contest I guess I'll take Jeff Francouer. Although Chris Getz is pretty fucking terrible. What do you guys think?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



TomahawkJock said:


> C Molina
> 1B Pujols
> 2B Hornsby
> SS Smith
> ...


Ted Simmons says hello.



Ghetto Anthony said:


> If we're only doing batters for this contest I guess I'll take Jeff Francouer. Although Chris Getz is pretty fucking terrible. What do you guys think?


Pitchers are fine too. WWF wasn't capable of making a suitable stipulation but I did. They must get a QS before they come out.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Luke isn't good enough to be a SP, though.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Francouer. I mean the Royals traded Meyers just to keep him as a starter.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



Perfect Poster said:


> Francouer. I mean the Royals traded Meyers just to keep him as a starter.


MYERS*

Respect greatness, you piece of shit.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

got em


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I'm going to be the last avatar standing  Can like 20 SB count as a HR or something?


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

*The Sports Lounge 8 April 1, 2013*
https://archive.org/details/TheSportsLounge8April12013

0:00 - 22:00 The guys talk about the Final Four matchups and the NCAA Tournament so far.
22:00 - 1:07:00 An estensive 2013 MLB Preview, big contracts, opening day memories and the Sports Lounge Fantasy Baseball League.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

RIP HOCHEVAR


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

MRMR why do you have a shitty white sox instead of a shitty ranger?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

pffft it's ALEXEI. I don't even think I need to answer that.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Pay attention, *MrMister*:



> Ken Rosenthal ‏@Ken_Rosenthal 1m
> Sources: Andrus, #Rangers close on eight-year deal, believed to be for $120 million.


So... Profar to be traded? Profar and Friends for Stanton?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Woah...

Woah...

Woah...

Or it's a sign and trade for Andrus, but that seems unlikely. Now they might trade Kinsler for something and have a Profar/Andrus middle infield...which is kinda awesome.

Or yeah, they're gearing up to trade Profar and stuff for Stanton.:side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Yeah, maybe Kinsler gets moved out and they go for a Profar/Andrus MI. Could be.

There's really very little getting around the fact that the Rangers lineup is dramatically less threatening with no Josh Hamilton in it. And Lance Berkman is going to be oft-injured. Moreland is a question mark at 1B, even if he's usually all right. 

Adrian Beltre can only do so much, future HOF that he almost surely is. He needs a middle-of-the-order dance partner.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Thought mrmr was a rangers fan.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

The blood rivalry continues: http://espn.go.com/mlb/preview13/st...rancisco-giants-poised-intensify-rivalry-2013


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*





:mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I don't think they get rid of Profar. Move Kinsler to 1B, Profar to 2B, Moreland either OF or out.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Andrus isn't that good. Steep overpay. Pretty average.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

lol Andrus is obviously an above average SS and he's 24.



Perfect Poster said:


> I don't think they get rid of Profar. Move Kinsler to 1B, Profar to 2B, Moreland either OF or out.


Moreland won't be in the OF unless he can hit 40 HR. Kinsler probably does go to 1B if Moreland struggles.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Not really. Actually will probably be pretty good value for a young player that's already top 3 defensively at his position.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Not really what? That post is so confusing to me.

Can't wait for Strasburg to get shelled.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Meant to be @Flex.

Fuck why do the Tigers play at 4. I don't wanna watch the Yankees/Red Sox borefest but I guess that'll tie me over.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

There are no boring games only Zhul.

Makes a lot more sense in relation to Flex's post. Really should've seen that lol.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Yeah I was on this page a bit before I replied then your's popped in and I was too lazy to edit that in.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

10 years 120 mill for a player, who at the young age of 24, doesn't do many things all that well. Andrus was fleet of foot and fast before adding weight last year, in pursuit of power. We all know his power numbers did not catapult upwards. In fact, he looks more like a 25-30 SB guy instead of 40, like once thought. So, can't hit the ball out of the park, lacks pop, hits .290, plays great defense, and you're comfortable committing $12M a year. Okay. To each their own.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Is there a hard salary cap to worry about? Texas will never/rarely be able to get elite pitchers, so they pay more to position players.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Alright, this might go over your head a bit, but...

1 WAR win is about $5-6 million (don't know the exact figures). Going by simple math, that means he only needs to be at (or slightly above) starters level (2 WAR) to make that deal fair to the Rangers. Considering he's already accumulated almost 13 WAR (3.25 WAR/year) and is only 24 (when most players hit their peak a year or two later), I'd say it's a fair deal. Defense counts, and while he's still slightly below average offensively, he isn't a black hole like some defensive oriented SS like a Brendan Ryan.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

WAR :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Not how I would delegate money when the heir apparent is in the minors, especially after making a questionable commitment to Kinsler at this point. I'd take that money and allocate it elsewhere, particularly for a hitter. Profar allows you the luxury of staying strong up the middle. But hey, I'm not a GM. Only voicing my first thoughts.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Jon Daniels has done pretty damn good with Texas. I'm going to assume he knows what he's doing for now. Later I become IRATE, but it's cool for now.


Also I hope that loud mouth stereotypical Boston announcer whose name I don't know still does Red Sox games. About to find out soon. Worst announce team the majors you ask? Washington Nationals and it's not close.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

MRMR HAWK HARRELSON is the worst. C'mon now.

STRETCH! STRETCH! PUT IT ON TEH BOARD.. YES!

His best moment was when Peralta hit a walk off HR and he didn't talk for a minute.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Hawk is awesome plz go.

YOU CAN...PUTITONTHEBOOOAAAARD!

YYES! YYES!

mercy


and :lmao yeah he gets so pissed when something dramatic and bad happens to the Chisox.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

If MLB wasn't such cocksuckers with their showing of YT videos I'd show that video. Pure silence. It's like I could hear him crying over his speaker. Justice.

But no. Best thing he's for is his crazy rants and another reason to hate the White Sox. That's it.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I love Hawk so much. Sad to think that's he approaching 75 and the opportunities we have to listen to him call a game are becoming more and more limited each passing day.

*Pop up to the OF
Hawk: "That's a can of corn"


*First hit off of the CWS SP in the 2nd inning to break up the no hitter
Hawk: "You can cancel the post-game show."

*Wegner throws out a CWS RP for hitting a Tampa Bay Ray
HAWK: "WHAT ARE YOU DOING, WEGNER? YOU HAVE GOT TO BE BLEEPING ME."

lol lol lol. Dude is awesome.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

To change the subject, when's the NL gonna get with the times and join the cool kids and stop with the pitchers hitting? It's been 40 years NL. Stop being hipsters.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

oh god this is painful. they're still doing sandy brook tributes. inb4 a moment of silence for 9/11.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Thoughts on that National Anthem in New York?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Didn't see it. Listening to that is just as painful as all of the tributes. I usually stay seated.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Yankees lineup is kinda shit today. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> oh god this is painful. they're still doing sandy brook tributes. inb4 a moment of silence for 9/11.


they're doing it for every opening day game.



MrMister said:


> Thoughts on that National Anthem in New York?


that Idol guy was turrible



Mikey Damage said:


> Yankees lineup is kinda shit today.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


today. tomorrow. and the next day. and the day after that. You see where I'm going with this.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

damn :harper2 goes yard already

why the fuck is Youkilis coming to plate to Soulja Boy :lmao


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

clown pitch bro


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

lmao Edinson Volquez is a gangsta. Flat bill, crooked hat, GOLD


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

JBJ with his first career run scored :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

That's exactly how Bryce impacted the game when he was called up last year - running the bases. On a side note, not looking good for CC. 88 MPH 4 seamer, 83-4 MPH change up. No difference between the two speeds.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

FUCK. Rizzo homer on opening at bat.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

This game is over already. Don't see this Yanks lineup being able to score 5 runs SMH

CC's lack of velocity is concerning. I know it's early in the season, but 88-89?

edit - lolGA. CC still shits on your starting staff minus SHIELDS


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

LOL YANKEES.

/Yankees inexplicably "Padre" the Red Sox throughout the rest of the game, tie it up, game goes 16 innings, Youkilis with a walkoff.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



El Conquistador said:


> That's exactly how Bryce impacted the game when he was called up last year - running the bases. *On a side note, not looking good for CC. 88 MPH 4 seamer, 83-4 MPH change up. No difference between the two speeds.*


yeah, don't like it. he did touch 90 a handful of times and 91 once or twice, but usually to start the season he's consistently 92-93. Hopefully he just needs more time to get his arm strength up because of the surgery


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Jackie Bradley Jr, the new saviour of Red Sox nation.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Is this real life, Bryce Harper?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Bryce Harper might be good this year.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*










HARPER is the best baseball player in the world.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

ROFL HE HIT ANOTHER?


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

At this pace, HARPER is going to break Bonds' record by mid-2014.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Bryce is kinda good. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



Perfect Poster said:


> To change the subject, when's the NL gonna get with the times and join the cool kids and stop with the pitchers hitting? It's been 40 years NL. Stop being hipsters.


I hope never. The DH is an abomination.

And I say this as a fan of a team that gave up hits to pitchers last year like it was some kind of perverse duty. 

C'mon, you know one of the greatest moments in World Series history was, as Joe Buck called it while Barry Zito stepped into the box: "And, now, what many would describe as the greatest mismatch of this entire World Series: Barry Zito coming up to the plate against Justin Verlander. And you have to think that the Giants know how this will play out." /moment later: "And... Zito slaps it into left field... Delmon Young in left field... he... um... what?... RBI single for Zito..." As the Giants announce Duane Kuiper called it, "And Delmon Young is going to throw... _a grounder_!!! Brandon Belt scores, Zito with the RBI single off Verlander."


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

NL ball is such an eyesore. Get managers overmanaging for that one run since they got a damn PITCHER up. I'd actually watch more NL teams if they didn't do that. Srs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

lol Juan Pierre leads off with a hit. Then NINETEEN straight Marlins go down before Stanton rips a double. And Strasburg only has 3 K's so far.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Samardzija is looking really good. Besides first inning jitters, he's been pretty efficient.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I'm against managers overmanaging, but I love the strategy of NL baseball. 

AL baseball games feel completely awkward to me, because the sense of a lineup turning over after nine batters evaporates with no pitcher coming up. 

Meanwhile, in New York, LOLester.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

AWFUL decision by Davey to take out Strasburg after only eighty pitches.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



GOON The Legend said:


> AWFUL decision by Davey to take out Strasburg after only eighty pitches.


He's fragile.

Now when Gio Gonzalez blows up like an idiot's watch tomorrow for no reason, Johnson will be wondering why he didn't just leave the bullpen alone and let Strasburg get his CGSO with 100 or fewer pitches.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

It's never too early to start burning out Tyler Clippard for Davey Johnson.

P. sure Davey would put Clippard in with a ten run lead entering the eighth inning.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Matthius Cainionus to the wretched dogs of Dodgerland:

_You common cry of curs! whose breath I hate
As reek o’ the rotten fens, whose loves I prize
As the dead carcases of unburied men
That do corrupt my air,—I banish you._

And to Claytonius Kershawnian personally:

_I’ll fight with none but thee, for I do hate thee._


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



DesolationRow said:


> I'm against managers overmanaging, but I love the strategy of NL baseball.
> 
> AL baseball games feel completely awkward to me, because the sense of a lineup turning over after nine batters evaporates with no pitcher coming up.
> 
> Meanwhile, in New York, LOLester.


NL baseball feels quite awkward because.. well guys who aren't getting paid to hit are up there. Aside from the rare few, it's a quick and painless AB. 

Still, when the slash line of pitchers is worse than someone like Ramon Santiago, it's time to stop with the charade.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Well, Matt Cain is going to hit a double today off Kershaw. In the previous three or four years, I've often welcomed several Giants pitchers hitting rather than bench bats, but that says a lot about the Giants' bench of recent times.

NL baseball is da best.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



GOON The Legend said:


> AWFUL decision by Davey to take out Strasburg after only eighty pitches.


It's the Marlins. They're terrible. No reason for Stras to go longer than he needs to.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Lol how is 80 pitches long? Take the kid gloves off already.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

He went 7 innings. Most he'd have gone was 8. It's not a big deal.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

He didn't say it was LONG, he said there was no need to go longer than necessary. He shut them out and it was clear they were going to win. Why stretch him out already?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

If I were Strasburg, I'd be nonplussed at best. 

He's never pitched beyond the 7th inning in his career.

I guess the Nats want him to be able to pitch for them when he's 55. (He'll be on the Yankees staff when he's 56.)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Yeah he was efficient as hell, but Miami is awful. Let the bullpen bring it home.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

IT'S THE MARLINS 

It's not necessary to go more than 7 against them. Any middle reliever could shut them out for 7.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

How is 80 pitches 'stretching him out'? Instead of wasting Clippard for an inning they could've had SS get it to Soriano


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Just lol'ing at this discussion now.

HAWK is on soon.:mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



Perfect Poster said:


> Lol how is 80 pitches long? Take the kid gloves off already.


This. Can't believe I'm siding with PP.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Wasting Clippard like that is just a bad move.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



> Craig Calcaterra ‏@craigcalcaterra 1m
> 
> If the Nats are gonna continue to win a lot, Bob Carpenter is gonna have to learn to act like each one isn’t Game 7 of the World Series.


:lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Need to update my sig.

Needs more Jackie Bradley Jr.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



El Conquistador said:


> This. Can't believe I'm siding with PP.


About time you come to the right side.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I don't think you should be allowed to cheer for the Red Sox after smugly laughing off the potential of the team when I brought it up, Notorious. You should be banished from this thread.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

:lmao 

Angel Pagan saluting the Dodger Stadium fans and getting jeered by everybody.

MVPosey getting completely booed out of Dodger Stadium. So awesome. :mark: :mark: :mark:

Although it's completely tepid and lifeless compared to how it would be at AT&T Park, and that isn't homerism talking. LA sucks.

What the fuck is with that disgusting logo taking up center field there? Fucking chumps.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

He has his shitty Red Sox in. He's cool enough to be in the club.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



El Conquistador said:


> I don't think you should be allowed to cheer for the Red Sox after smugly laughing off the potential of the team when I brought it up, Notorious. You should be banished from this thread.


Well to be fair, that was before Bradley made it to the majors :


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

So close to GIANTS I'mma about to go HAM


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Nats win game 1, 2-0!
Harper with 2 HR's.
Stras went 7 scoreless, on 80 pitches.
Soriano with save #1.

It's Opening Day, Stras will go deeper in games as the season goes on.
He hasn't pitched since August, there's no need to rush him.



O's open the season tomorrow, at 3pm est.
At TB, Hammel vs Price.


Give me the NL style, any day.
Love the strategy, used late in games.
Who's pitching, who to use to PH?
Lefty vs Righty, Righty, vs Lefty.
There are guys paid to just come off the bench, to PH.
Chad Tracy is one of them.
Then there's the Pitchers that can actully hit.
Strasburg just received his Silver Slugger award today. 

AL style is pretty much the same lineup 3-4 times a game.
Unless, it's a blow out or a batter just sucks that day.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

HAWK :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Everyone shut up it's VERLANDER TIME.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

lolverlander

He's no David Price.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

plz go with your poverty Detroit slums. You'll be lucky if we decide we want to lead the division all year except for the last two weeks again. The guys wanted an early vacation.


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Best record on opening day and only gonna get better. Lets go Mets!!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



WWF said:


> lolverlander
> 
> He's no David Price.


You're right. He's better. 8*D



El Conquistador said:


> plz go with your poverty Detroit slums. You'll be lucky if we decide we want to lead the division all year except for the last two weeks again. The guys wanted an early vacation.


You should feel fortunate they let the White Sox stay around that long. After winning the division so easily in 2011 they had to make it a little bit interesting for the fans. C'mon now.


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

its nice seeing the yankees losing right now


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



Tha Masta said:


> Give me the NL style, any day.
> Love the strategy, used late in games.
> Who's pitching, who to use to PH?
> Lefty vs Righty, Righty, vs Lefty.
> ...


Preach, brother, preach.


Aaaand, I'm out. First place or last place after today, it's all on the line! I'll be in my bunker.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Who is your pick to click, MRMISTER? I'm taking Tyler Flowers.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

TANK obviously.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Minnesota just STOP already. 2-0 4 batters in.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

He just missed that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

That LA looks damn good in CF at Dodger Stadium


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Flowers! Good pick to click, wimpy.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Flex, your thoughts on this?

http://deadspin.com/comcast-sportsn...source=deadspin_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I grew up listening to Hawk since the age of six, so I don't mind him. As for the intro, it was super corny. I didn't like that intro either, but really, why focus your energy on negative stuff? It's not worth it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Clayton Kershaw and Matt Cain are two really, really excellent pitchers. Good grief. One game in and already The Torture is back.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

LOLGiants

KERSHAW!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Still want pitchers to hit Deso?


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Kershaw breaks the tie, with a HR!
Pitchers can hit to.


Now Posey drops the ball!
The wheels are falling off, for SF.


2-0 LAD!


Inning finally ends, 4-0.
Better luck next game, SF.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

MLB should get fucked for having a game on April 1st in Minnesota. Take that shit down south for the first week or so. 35 degrees isn't baseball weather.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Cardinal baseball doesn't start till 9 PM CT. Gotta love those out west road trips.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

ANGELS!!!!!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Upton with his first of many HRs in Atlanta.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Did someone say Tyler Flowers?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Really like the complexion of the DBACKS. Interested in seeing how this lineup does against Wainwright tonight. I think AZ can make a push for the playoffs this year, but ultimately, I left them out in my predictions.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Girardi already fapping over Bret Gardner I see. Gardner leads off but Ichiro bats 7th. I never understood the obsession with Gardner. They let go of Ibanez, Jones, Chavez which could have hold their line up until the big guns came in. Nunez and Nix starting. Jesus Christ! This shit is bad. And talk about the potential offense coming from catchers. Is going to be a long fucking season. I'll check out the Metz this season :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Posting in this thread during a 2013 Giants game is bad luck. It is now known and will be remembered.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Really happy to see Angels's pen hang with some tough batters, and Iannetta was BOSS.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

These gap days are awful, especially early in the season. I have to wait another 36 hours or so before I can watch the NATIONALS again.

EDIT- Just realized that I have a free week trial of MLB Extra Innings. Probably going to put that to good use tonight and watch Cardinals/Diamondbacks and GIANTS/loldodgers.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

TODAY IS THE DAY. JAYS JAYS JAYS JAYS JAYS JAYS JAYS JAYS JAYS



JoseBxNYC said:


> Girardi already fapping over Bret Gardner I see. Gardner leads off but Ichiro bats 7th. I never understood the obsession with Gardner. They let go of Ibanez, Jones, Chavez which could have hold their line up until the big guns came in. Nunez and Nix starting. Jesus Christ! This shit is bad. And talk about the potential offense coming from catchers. Is going to be a long fucking season. I'll check out the Metz this season :lmao :lmao :lmao


Change your avatar.



GOON The Legend said:


> These gap days are awful, especially early in the season. I have to wait another 36 hours or so before I can watch the NATIONALS again.
> 
> EDIT- Just realized that I have a free week trial of MLB Extra Innings. Probably going to put that to good use tonight and watch Cardinals/Diamondbacks and GIANTS/loldodgers.


Change your avatar.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

You changed the thread title, how should they know?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

MrMister did. I'm innocent. 

#HondaOpeningNight #LoveThisTeam


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Girardi already fapping over Bret Gardner I see. Gardner leads off but Ichiro bats 7th. I never understood the obsession with Gardner.


Agreed. Dude is no more than a .270 hitter that catches the ball and has a shitty arm. The worse thing about Gardner is that he has so much speed, but bullshits on the bases. He takes forever to attempt to steal and because of that, more often than not, ends up in a double play


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



JM said:


> Change your avatar.


HENRY RODRIGUEZ


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



abrown0718 said:


> Agreed. Dude is no more than a .270 hitter that catches the ball and has a shitty arm. The worse thing about Gardner is that he has so much speed, but bullshits on the bases. He takes forever to attempt to steal and because of that, more often than not, ends up in a double play


For a leadoff hitter he gets on at a pretty good clip. Very similar rate to what Jeter has the past few years. A prototypical leadoff guy, really. He should be the least of your guys' worries when Wells, Brennan Boesch, Jayson Nix, Travis Hafner, Francisco Cervelli, and Eduardo Nunez are important keys to this team early on.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

He has a decent eye so he draws some walks, but like I said, most of the time he does nothing with it, even in great counts to steal on. Since we've lost so much power, Girardi says we'll manufacturing runs more now, so maybe he'll force guys to be more aggressive on the bases, but he said the same thing last year too.

I'm not worried about Gardner, I just think he's average unlike the Yanks who seem to overestimate how good he is.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



Jon Snow said:


> You changed the thread title, how should they know?


It's what we've always done this time of year. Come on man.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Going to miss Baltimore/Tampa. Kind of upset about it. Stupid priorities in life - pls go.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Was busy last night with basketball, so I didn't get to comment, but,

:mark:*BRAVES!!!*:mark:

Hitting was good last night and Upton looks great in the jersey.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



abrown0718 said:


> He has a decent eye so he draws some walks, but like I said, most of the time he does nothing with it, even in great counts to steal on. Since we've lost so much power, Girardi says we'll manufacturing runs more now, so maybe he'll force guys to be more aggressive on the bases, but he said the same thing last year too.
> 
> I'm not worried about Gardner, I just think he's average unlike the Yanks who seem to overestimate how good he is.


Apparently good enough to lead over Ichiro in Girardi's mind.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

TIME FOR THE RAYS! :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

WHAT THE FUCK

Price gives up a 2-run Homer in the top of the first? Jesus Christ.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

RIPce

Yeah I was a bit shocked by the Wieters homer too.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



WWF said:


> WHAT THE FUCK
> 
> Price gives up a 2-run Homer in the top of the first? Jesus Christ.


:ti

Nice to see him give up more runs than Verlander ALREADY.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Fuck off, ******.

ZOBRIST

-----

OMFG LonGOAT is so good; made three fantastic defensive plays already.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Longo playing a mean 3B. The earlier play was great, this one was just ridiculous.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

How does Manny muchacho look?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Nice, Rays up 3-2 now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



El Conquistador said:


> How does Manny muchacho look?


Haven't noticed him that much really.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

2 Hours :mark:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



El Conquistador said:


> How does Manny muchacho look?


Just whiffed in his biggest chance of the game, 2 runners on with 1 out.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Adam Jones didn't though. This is the best game I've seen so far.

lol Chris Davis with the 3 run moon shot. That's probably game over.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

In Florida for spring break and couldn't watch my Tigers pull out the W last night.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Tampa couldn't sell out the Trop if they had Bryce, Trout and Verlander.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I've been to the trop a few times. Heckled the Hinske Heckler each time.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Cano fired Boras and signed with :jay2

chances of him staying with the Yanks just went WAY up


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

How long until Shit Rod and the other players return to the Yankees?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Jeter will be back at the end of April. Grandy will be back at the end of May. Tex and ARod are question marks.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

OMG PREGAME CEREMONY 

Jays getting some award as a team for model citizens. Shape up rest of league.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

:lmao

THEY'RE SUCH GOOD GUYS.

I've never seen anything like this ever. Also lol #LoveThisTeam is an actual thing.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Tom Cheek 

Touch em all Joe.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I didn't even know you watched baseball before this year, JM. But this is a pretty cool opening day ceremony.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

#LoveThisTeam


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

LOL @ people hyping this lineup. I don't see what is so great about it. 7-9 = bunch of scrubs. Injury prone player and steroid user at the top. I DONT GET IT.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Just stop Flex. Experts disagree with you. Everyone disagrees with you. You are a fool who knows very little.

Go sulk in the corner about the Cubs and Whitesox lol 2 teams.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

LOL Canada. Of course Muricahs' national anthem will be acknowledged first. Respect IT.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



El Conquistador said:


> LOL @ people hyping this lineup. I don't see what is so great about it. 7-9 = bunch of scrubs. Injury prone player and steroid user at the top. I DONT GET IT.














OH MY GOD THE GUY FROM RUSH


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Flex watching the Jays because he knows it'll be easily the most exciting game tonight. Watching Dickey deal and the bats light it up. Probably bought a Jays Jersey on Jays shop an hour ago.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Only the Jays get perfect strikes from all their ceremonial first pitch throwers. If you can't throw a stirke, fuck off.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

In all fairness, the pregame festivities were remarkable. I enjoyed it. Toronto did it well this year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

HOLY SHIT WE'RE UNDER WAY :mark:

One out, 26 to go. Ump already fucking with Dickey. Ring him up jack.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Brandon Belt won't be in tonight's lineup. Sick with food poisoning. LOLBELT.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

We're talking about the Jays right now Deso. Jays or go away.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Bad news for the Reds:

http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/9126677/ryan-ludwick-cincinnati-reds-needs-shoulder-surgery



> CINCINNATI -- Reds outfielder Ryan Ludwick tore cartilage in his right shoulder while sliding into third base during the season opener and will need surgery, leaving the defending NL Central champions without one of their main run producers for an uncertain period.
> 
> The team didn't project how long Ludwick would be out.
> 
> ...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Okay, *JM*, the thread is yielded to you during this crucial moment. LOLind striking out swinging. Just kidding.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



DesolationRow said:


> Brandon Belt won't be in tonight's lineup. Sick with food poisoning. LOLBELT.


Should I drop him from my fantasy team or will Belt produce this year?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



El Conquistador said:


> Should I drop him from my fantasy team or will Belt produce this year?


Mmm, I think he'll do well... I hope he'll do well... I think he'll produce because he's going to get more playing time, his mechanics at the plate are considerably better and he's probably still going to be a solid OBP guy no matter what because he has a good eye.

I just received a ball signed by him in the mail. Bought it in an auction.

C'mon, Brandon make this ball worth a lot one day!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Deso that was a while ago and to be expected.

COLBY FLOW is coming up soon though so wrongs will be righted

#LoveThisTeam


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Hold Belt, or trade him to me Flex.

Btw


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

:gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun:


MrMister said:


>


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

EDWIN is being quite the first baseman.

EDIT: #LoveThisTeam


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

EDWIN do your thing, plz.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Christ sake, JM. Settle down, you spaz.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Lind should be traded to the White Sox. Think he could really turn his career around there.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Lol at JIM. Blue Jays aren't even beating Cleveland. Let's give it a rest.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Perfect Poster do you even know why I'm being called JIM? You weren't even there. You're coming on too strong bro. Let me ease you in.

JAYS.

#LoveThisTeam


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



JM said:


> Lind should be traded to the White Sox. Think he could really turn his career around there.


Not quite as good as Donkey, so we have no room for him.

The Indians aren't that bad, PP. As long as their pitching improves, they'll be 5-10 games from .500. Their OF might be the best defensive outfield in the game with the Braves. You know Asdrubal and Kipnis will hold it down up the middle. Maybe some timely hitting and better pitching comes along. You never know.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Asdrubal Cabrera HR?!?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I hope the Indians suck so they feel forced to trade Asdrubal to the Cards. We got plenty of pitching prospects.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

LolJays.

Flex, 5-10 games under .500 isn't good.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

You never know. They're not that far away from a potential cinderella team. Like I said, nothing will get down in the OF with Brantley, Stubbs and Bourne out there. Masterson and your boy, Ubaldo, become average pitchers worthy of being in the rotation, then they have something they can rely on.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Thing is... Ubaldo won't become average this year. He will probably put up around a 4.5 ERA which isn't really good considering he is their #2. They need better pitching if they truly want to contend. They got the bats, the speed and the fielding but there is going to be a lot of pressure on that offense to perform.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

LOL RANGERS.

Get the bases loaded with one out against the Astros, score one run on a Lance Berkman single.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

On the other hand, Yu Darvish is _dealing._


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Arencibia: we're going to need a bigger glove.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Nice avatar Davy Jones. Cut. 

Finally a quick inning for Dickey. Bout time for the Bats to start crushing shit.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Man, Tulo is awesome when healthy.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Loup in now.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Davy, get out of here with that shit avatar!


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Triple H is my favorite baseball player.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Yu Darvish through 4 innings:

9 K's.

3 grounders.

No ball has left the infield.

He's going for a perfecto.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Holy shit. I think Yu thought it was gone. 

This is reminding me of a certain game I attended on June 13th, 2012.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Dickey could find life in the American League rough.

Yu Darvish is that dude though.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



DesolationRow said:


> Holy shit. I think Yu thought it was gone.
> 
> This is reminding me of a certain game I attended on June 13th, 2012.


Wow, you actually attended that? I'm sure you feel like a lucky charm. Witnessing a perfect game/no-hitter is probably the greatest sporting accomplishment a fan can see live. Attended any games since?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Now through six innings...


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Lead-off home run by Encarnacion and I won't fap for a week. Promise.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Just tuned in to this perfect game thru 6 innings, kinda cool.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



TomahawkJock said:


> Wow, you actually attended that? I'm sure you feel like a lucky charm. Witnessing a perfect game/no-hitter is probably the greatest sporting accomplishment a fan can see live. Attended any games since?


Oh, yeah! I had a huge, epic signature with lots of "thank yous" to Giants players for making it happen all the way until the Giants won the World Series. 

It was tremendous. I remember buying those tickets about six weeks earlier, thinking, "Ehh, it's the Astros... Ehh... Eh, why not?"

Yep, been to a bunch of games since then:

Two weeks later, attended the whole series vs. the Dodgers where the Giants swept them and shut them out through the entire series, which was awesome.

Went to the August 20th ace vs. ace pitching duel between Madison Bumgarner and Clayton Kershaw at Dodger Stadium... Both men struck out ten, walked nobody, just an incredible game (was behind home plate, too). 

Game 2 of the World Series. 

A few others since then, but those were the big ones. 

I'm actually going to the Saturday and Sunday games this weekend against your villainous Cardinals. Just kidding. Let one of the best National League rivalries resume!


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



DesolationRow said:


> Oh, yeah! I had a huge, epic signature with lots of "thank yous" to Giants players for making it happen all the way until the Giants won the World Series.
> 
> It was tremendous. I remember buying those tickets about six weeks earlier, thinking, "Ehh, it's the Astros... Ehh... Eh, why not?"
> 
> ...


Wow, your one lucky dude. I wish I had the ability to go to more Cardinal games. I live 5 hours from St. Louis so me being able to go to a game are slim. Only attended one Cardinal game where they lost 13-0 to the Astros in 2007... where I watched a guy known as Hunter Pence hit his first career homer which was a grand slam at that. That's the only really interesting story I have from my experience there.

But.. I have attended a Cubs game and got to see Roy Halladay pitch against them. Phillies lost that game surprisingly. Pence also played in that game... I believe I may be stalking Hunter Pence.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

The Blue Jays tried their best.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



TomahawkJock said:


> Wow, your one lucky dude. I wish I had the ability to go to more Cardinal games. I live 5 hours from St. Louis so me being able to go to a game are slim. Only attended one Cardinal game where they lost 13-0 to the Astros in 2007... where I watched a guy known as Hunter Pence hit his first career homer which was a grand slam at that. That's the only really interesting story I have from my experience there.
> 
> But.. I have attended a Cubs game and got to see Roy Halladay pitch against them. Phillies lost that game surprisingly. Pence also played in that game... I believe I may be stalking Hunter Pence.


Whoa, that is interesting about Pence. He's one crazy guy, as I'm sure you know. 

Okay, I'm outta here!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

He's through 7 innings....perfect. Hope he does it now, sucks to get to the 8th and lose one of these.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Guess I'll move to the 4 game split screen to catch the last two innings of Yu. The luxuries of MLB.tv.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



El Conquistador said:


> Guess I'll move to the 4 game split screen to catch the last two innings of Yu. The luxuries of MLB.tv.


Yu fucking rocked it tonight. Oh still going in the 8th too.

Also

KINSLER:mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

sadface.jpg

Typical big opening night yawns I guess. Good thing there's 161 games to go.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Perfect game lost on the last batter. That sucks. 

Reminds me of Curt Schilling's no no lost on the last hitter against the A's a few years back. Fuck, I'd probably just strike out on purpose.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

That was killer, such a shitty way to have it broken up. The Houston broadcasters had me rolling though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Good lord, watching Dodgers-Giants now. Forgot how god awful boring Scully has become.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Goddamn, that sucks.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Yeah having it broken up on the last batter sucks, but it's ok. DAT'S HOW BASEBALL GO.


RANGERS


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I can't believe I flipped it over to the game and the very first pitch I see is Darvish's last pitch getting hit. Man, I was hoping he'd get it done. Nonetheless, still a very good game for Darvish.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Yep, nothing to be ashamed about for YU. We could all tell he was running on fumes in the 8th and 9th. Curveballs hanging, fastball topping out at 89... no big deal.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

What the hell is this fatty doing wearing number 99. What a weirdo.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Getting dicey in Arizona. But for the first time in years, I believe in the Cardinals bullpen.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Huge strikeout by Mujica.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Good god, I can't take this anymore. Scully is pure snores. Gotta change to something else. How does this guy not have a colour guy?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Vin Scully is goat. It's like you're in the 60s and the 2010's simultaneously.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I am trying to hold the Jays bandwagon steady as I drive it down the road, but it's shaking like a mofo because everyone is jumping off the bandwagon.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Kozma hits a homer... I now proclaim him a beast. He lasted a whole two days as my avatar. So now do I change it to some other shitty guy?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

The Heath Bell experiment is in full effect.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



MrMister said:


> Vin Scully is goat. It's like you're in the 60s and the 2010's simultaneously.


I'm sure he's considered super textbook and all, he's just way too snoozy at this point in his career. Just retire yo. Come on now. You've done your time. Take a rest. Move to Tahiti. Bang some hoes. 



TomahawkJock said:


> Kozma hits a homer... I now proclaim him a beast. He lasted a whole two days as my avatar. So now do I change it to some other shitty guy?


Yes.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Yu mad?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Robinson will never go yard.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



Nicky Flash said:


> Yu mad?


Me? 

I'm not sure how to respond to this 2009 post.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Think he's referencing Yu Darvish there JIM.

JM do you have MLB.tv?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

It's shared amongst my house ya.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Rosenthal is coming in! :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



JM said:


> It's shared amongst my house ya.


Good. It's like the greatest thing ever. Ok, a few things are better, but it's fantastic.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Madison. Fucking. Bumgarner.

Fuck. Yeah.

Fuck. You. LA.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



JM said:


> Good god, I can't take this anymore. Scully is pure snores. Gotta change to something else. How does this guy not have a colour guy?


My girlfriend made me put the game on mute cause she cant stand scully


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



TomahawkJock said:


> Rosenthal is coming in! :mark:


Rosenthal looks pretty good. I was impressed.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

2 hits for the big-moneyed Dodgers, no walks, Madison Bumgarner fucking kicks ass.

This computer won't let me bring a picture of Bumgarner here, but I'll just let all of you imagine him in the middle of his delivery, grunting, "_Hit this, motherfucker_."

He also has a hell of an approach as a hitter, as tonight's game displayed several times. See, *Perfect Poster*?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Don Mattingly on Ryu: "He's going to give up hits."

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*










It wasn't a bad debut for him really. But yeah lol RYU.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Dodger blog recap: "Bumgarner, who out-dueled Clayton Kershaw last Aug. 20, has pitched 16 consecutive scoreless, walkless innings at Dodger Stadium, with 16 strikeouts and just six hits allowed."

I was at that game! Should have driven down to LA tonight. I'm going to go touch myself. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Ryu, YU dont got it. Congrats GIANTS.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Very clever, *Dub*. Thanks.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I remember last year. Every time the Giants would lose there'd be some smartallec being like "LOL GIANTS SUCK THEY AINT GONNA MAKE IT."

Yesterday when they lost everyone was all "lol giants suck."

BUT THE TRUE BELIEVERS know that the Giants can, and will turn anything around, and sure enough, THE GIANTS win, and will continue to win. :mark:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

It was a great performance by Bumgarner. He's got complete ownage on those damn Dodgers, and all those millions spent over the offseason did not a damn thing to change that. The guy is ACE.

Cain and Bumgarner both pitched really good games, no runs given up by our starters yet. Time to see what kind of TIMMEH we'll be dealing with tomorrow. :side:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Cardinals bullpen looked great yesterday. I'm not sure I ever want Rosenthal to start. He's gonna be great out of the pen, much like Chapman from those bitch Reds.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I watched baseball tonight and they already talking about Beltran to the Yankees as a DH. The problem is the Yankees don't have shit to give. Worst farm system in MLB.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

The number of people that are posting in this thread without a shitty player in their avatar is MAKING ME RAGE.



peep4life said:


> My girlfriend made me put the game on mute cause she cant stand scully


It's unbearable man. Respect the dude for the career and all but it's painful at this point.

PS change your avatar


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



MrMister said:


> It wasn't a bad debut for him really. But yeah lol RYU.


What I don't get is why we let Kim Jong Un stand around in the MIDDLE OF DODGERS STADIUM for 3 hours and no one tried to arrest him.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Heath Bell

First pitch home run.
Eight pitch walk.
Next pitch, home run.

Someone made this joke on Twitter:

"The last batter Heath Bell retired was Ozzie Guillen."


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

DONKEY


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

LolSantana. Get ready for another 30 HR allowed season KC.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I have a feeling I might have to change my avatar soon.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Looks like Flowers can hit a bit. And if so, Kenny and Hahn did a smart thing letting AJ go. AJ's defense is inadequate at best these days. 2 HR's in 2 games is an encouraging start, considering the knock on Tyler is his bat.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

This looks about right, the only hits the White Sox have are home runs.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Lol at that White Sox D. Wise comes in as a defensive replacement. First play - error, Hosmer to 2nd.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Santana got pounded in the ass?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

3 HRs but otherwise he did quite well.

And change the avi dammit.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

GA can change his avatar now that Hochevar gave up a HR.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

ALEXEI!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I'll be 0-2 in watching Braves games so far this season. Stupid accounting test. 

Oh well, there's still 160 games I can attempt to watch. I can't possibly have a test on all of them.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



Aid180 said:


> I'll be 0-2 in watching Braves games so far this season. Stupid accounting test.
> 
> Oh well, there's still 160 games I can attempt to watch. I can't possibly have a test on all of them.


NICE. Managerial or financial?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



El Conquistador said:


> NICE. Managerial or financial?


Financial. Gotta do it before I can proceed with my Sports Law stuff.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



Aid180 said:


> Financial. Gotta do it before I can proceed with my Sports Law stuff.


I love accounting. There are times I do accounting problems when I'm bored. If you ever need help, let me know.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Leyland... Coke vs. RHB is a no no. Do you look at splits or are you just too married to the closer spot?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Yeah get Dotel and Alburquerque in there. Coke is situational like you said.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

WHAT THE FUCK, CHRIS DAVIS? STOP MURDERING MY TEAM, YOU PIECE OF SHIT.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

It sucks to face the hot Chris Davis for sure.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

IZTURIS


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Kevin Slowey looking pretty good early on, locating and mixing it up well. Washington has been tagging him on some of their outs though, better get some damn runs. 14 innings in to the season and we haven't scored one.. WE'RE DUE FOR ABOUT 5 THIS INNING.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

here we go..

Jackson was looking good there ..then suddenly he turned in to Marmol


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Well at least we didn't get caught in any run downs.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Gio pulling a Kershaw...


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

He barely even swung it seemed too.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Ryan Webb tho.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Rays had 2 on with 2 out, then Shelley Duncan came up to bat. I strongly expected him to ground out, but NOPE - 3-RUN HOMER~!

Tied the game. Good shit.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Marlins need to fire their broadcasters and just keep the Benny Hill Theme on repeat. The only thing that sucks more than having to watch this team is the fact that we're still paying some of Heath Bell's salary.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Which teams have terrible broadcasters right now?

The list:
Dodgers

Who else?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

White Sox


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

LEL, Joyce scores the game-tying run off of the wild pitch by Strop.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



Perfect Poster said:


> White Sox


This is highly inaccurate.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

HAHA, JAMES FUCKING LONEY WITH THE GO-AHEAD RBI.

HE DID SOMETHING!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Well, it's nice to see ONE Florida team having a fun night.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Dear Tim Lincecum,

I still believe in you. It is true that your decline in fastball velocity and lack of control of said fastball last season was a major problem for you. Is is true that you walked far too many batters, and many of your troubles seem driven by the little baby mice crawling around inside your own head. However, you also had some of the worst BABIP luck I've seen a starting pitcher have over the course of a year. Of course, when you give up too many well-struck balls, some of that bad BABIP luck can be explained more rationally. And on the other hand, I know you've still got it in you. You look like you're in better physical condition this year. I just got my very long hair (and huge, Brian Wilson-style beard) cut away. I sacrifice my blonde locks on the altar of your greatness, Timothy Lincecum. 

Most importantly, *NEVER FORGET*:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Man, we really had a chance to win these first two games. Atrocious hitting. Stanton still looking very undisciplined at the plate. Pitching is a bright spot. Really good starts by Nolasco and Slowey. 

It'll be fun watching the young talent grow, and the possibility of Jose Fernandez becoming the next breakout young pitcher, but other than that, gonna be a looooo-ooooong year.

GG NATINALS.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I hope Lincecum gets rocked tonight. For selfish reasons.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

BAUTISTA


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Whoa Bautista Bomb.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

In all honesty, AZ has the best broadcast team. It's a pleasure to listen to Brenly and Berthuaime.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

k, Lind to minors plz. Already exhausted all my patience.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Oh man, eighteen straight scoreless innings to start the season.

NATIONALS :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



Joel Anthony said:


> Man, we really had a chance to win these first two games. Atrocious hitting. Stanton still looking very undisciplined at the plate. Pitching is a bright spot. Really good starts by Nolasco and Slowey.
> 
> It'll be fun watching the young talent grow, and the *possibility of Jose Fernandez becoming the next breakout young pitcher*, but other than that, gonna be a looooo-ooooong year.
> 
> GG NATINALS.


I don't mean to rain on your hopes, but just as a general fan of baseball, I find it revolting what they're doing, bringing him up to the MLB level right now, skipping him past all of the upper minors, for a team that, quite frankly, isn't going to do well this year anyway. And they're talking about having him pitch up to 170 innings this year, way above anything he's ever done. It's at least bordering on baseball criminality. Hope he does well, in any case.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Rodney starting the season off w/ a blown save. NICE!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



WWF said:


> Rodney starting the season off w/ a blown save. NICE!


At this point, Maddon needs to put in nothing but scrubs for tomorrow's game, so you can be swept by your division rival.

I've found that when you win the first four games in a row for a season or when you get humiliated in a sweep by a division rival, you win the World Series that year.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Yankees should tank the season, rebuild the farm system through the draft. That's how the last Yankees dynasty was built.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

JOYCE WITH THE WALK-OFF HOME RUN!




JIZZ EVERYWHERE!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Cool. Now I'm retiring from this thread for a while.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Damn, Reynolds. That was almost chin high.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

FUCK SCOTT DOWNS


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



DesolationRow said:


> I don't mean to rain on your hopes, but just as a general fan of baseball, I find it revolting what they're doing, bringing him up to the MLB level right now, skipping him past all of the upper minors, for a team that, quite frankly, isn't going to do well this year anyway. And they're talking about having him pitch up to 170 innings this year, way above anything he's ever done. It's at least bordering on baseball criminality. Hope he does well, in any case.


Ever hear of Doc Gooden? Trevor Bauer? This is nothing that's bending the laws of baseball. Let's see how he does Sunday.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Matt Harvey >>>


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Fucking Brewers piss me off again. Hope Lohse does some good to Milwaukee.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Hamilton and Pujols starting the year off great.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



Mikey Damage said:


>




That's funny, but sorry as a White Sox fan I'm embarrassed by the attendance. Look at all those empty seats. I try to go to as many games as I can afford with my budget, it's pathetically empty, unless they play the Cubs.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

His first name is Rusty, btw.

Rusty Kuntz.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Matt Kemp should do something....he's due.


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Dodgers just lost.
Giants take 2 of 3.

Nats win, chance to sweep on Thursday.
O's lose, but can take the series with a win Thurday.

Let's go!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Yankees won't get a win until Jeter is back.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Wow, Dodgers. I am sure impressed. A three-game series, having spent _*ALL THE MONEY IN THE WORLD*_, and what highlight do you have from it? Clayton Kershaw. A homegrown player you're currently trying to play hardball with in negotiations because you're all, "Eww, you're just some homegrown schmuck pitcher. Never mind that we overspent for Greinke, Ryu and we got Josh Beckett for laughs because it was how we could get Adrian Gonzalez."

Clayton Kershaw must, as one of the only Good Dodgers, see the sheer madness of his team's leadership, like certain German officers during WWII, and defect to the side of virtue, light and sincere American values, the team that boasts the chemistry and the rings, the Giants. At a discounted price.

19 innings pitched by Giants starting pitchers... 0.00 ERA.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

That said, Lincecum's pitching left a lot to be desired. :side: Definitely better than some of the games we've seen him have though. I'll take the win.

Great to take the first series in LA. The Dodgers really didn't play good baseball outside of the phenom Clayton Kershaw. But even that performance was just about equaled by our own Madison Bumgarner the following night. 

PANDA and PENCE both came up big with homers today. Satisfying game. Good start to the season for the GIANTS.

oh yeah and the return of DAT SLIDER :mark: :romo hell of a way to end a game.

P.S I would've changed my avatar but Deso took the only player truly deserving.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



WWF said:


> JOYCE WITH THE WALK-OFF HOME RUN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great result for the rays


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Fucking Cardinals bullpen. That's all I have to say.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Juan Pierre hit a HR yet?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



CamillePunk said:


> P.S I would've changed my avatar but Deso took the only player truly deserving.


With the way Lincecum looked he could probably be an appropriate avatar :trout1


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

For any White Sox fans that go to the games, just grabbed some tickets for July 4th. Section 148 Row 1.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



Jon Snow said:


> Juan Pierre hit a HR yet?






Miami hasn't even scored yet.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

It's rather amusing that I came out a month ago and said Carlos Pena will probably set the record for most strikeouts in a season. Multiple members of the Astros might break the record.



CamillePunk said:


> P.S I would've changed my avatar but Deso took the only player truly deserving.


Worst excuse I've ever heard and I employ a bunch of 16-22 year old girls. 



kendoo said:


> great result for the rays


Nice avatar. Fix it.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Valverde is back with the Tigers on a minor league deal.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



> The Tigers signed reliever Jose Valverde to a minor league deal, tweets Patrick Reusse of 1500 ESPN. The team confirmed the signing, noting that he will report to Lakeland for extended spring training. Valverde, a client of the Boras Corporation, is the last of our Top 50 Free Agents to sign, and the only one to receive a minor league deal. A minor league deal was a sticking point for the Tigers, said GM Dave Dombrowski. The reliever has a May 5th out clause, if he's not in the Majors by then.


:mcgee1 :bron3 :jaydamn


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I hope they bring him to the majors so the White Sox can hit 6 walk offs against him.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

That turd is the last person I wanna see out of the bullpen. Made Rodney (pre Tampa) and ROLLERCOASTER JONES seem like Mariano at times. I'd rather see The Wizard~! than him.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

ok..ok..Marmol..squeaked by ...again..just look at your sig and keep calm


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Villarreal becoming a real villain for his own Detroit Tigers team. :lol


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Just too wild. Poor D by Prince didn't help extend the inning, but still.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Damn, Leyland. Good way to come out to close the barn door about an hour after all of the horses have departed into the countryside.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Methinks DD should have spent more time/money/resources on Detroit's bullpen in the offseason.

Oh well, at least they've signed Valverde to a minor league deal. :troll


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Dempster pitching tonight. Hopefully our solid play from our pitching can continue.

I know it's still early but damn it would be great if our pitchers can stay consistent.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Dempster is a flyball pitcher, and a pretty solid one at that, which would scare me if he were facing the normal Yankees lineup, but he isn't. He really only has to worry about Cano.

Kuroda injured last night. Yankees are just cursed this year.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



DesolationRow said:


> Methinks DD should have spent more time/money/resources on Detroit's bullpen in the offseason.
> 
> Oh well, at least they've signed Valverde to a minor league deal. :troll


Nah no reason to dish out all that money to Soriano and he was the best option out there. The starters only going 5, 5, and 5 1/3 don't help out. Now that they're out of Minny and shouldn't be as cold the pitchers should be able to go longer. Can't keep trying to stretch these guys out. Benoit, Dotel, AA are all good for an inning, Coke is good aganist Lefties, Smyly I chalk up to being in the cold weather and will be fine, and Downs has looked god so far. Only BV I'm questionable about, and if that's their only concern in the pen I'm not gonna throw a shitstorm.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Yeah, it was Soriano-or-bust, really. I'm still kind of surprised DD and Ilitch didn't go for it, with the "win right now" mode they're in. That really isn't a criticism, either, based on the strengths of your team. 

I agree with you about how the cold and everything is impacting the bullpen. Truth is all of the bullpens are still very much behind. You can see that everywhere right now.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Good Lord. Yoenis Cespedes is a monster.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Straight from the Cubs Facebook page comments section:



> the cubes r going to win the world serious


I can't even. How are some people allowed near a computer?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

BAUTISTA


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I do feel legit bad for Dempster ..I may have not liked him at first but he grew on me..and he deserves better the doing BP for the Yanks


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

#LoveThisTeam

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Cervelli and Gardner both homer :drake1


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Like many times before, PETTITTE comes up huge and THE GOAT shuts the door.

Everything is at it should be, at least for one night.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Good to hear that Andrus got PAID, Rangers would have looked like fools if they'd let him go. Oh and fuck Blanton.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



DubC said:


> Good to hear that Andrus got PAID, Rangers would have looked like fools if they'd let him go. *Oh and fuck Blanton.*


I have a feeling you'll be saying that rather regularly this season.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Mike Tret. :lmao 

How do you fuck that one up?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

:reggie


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Gardner is still shit


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

change my avatar to Carlos Marmol.

This ******. fpalm


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Didn't really pay that much attention to the Jays in spring training, is there a reason Johnson is the #4 starter and not #1 or #2. I mean, this guy's a beast.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

This thread title...?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Ya I have no idea.

It obviously should be about how the Jays bats are good now and they will be going 160-2.

Except Lind, he's stil lolololol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Jays are in Canada. No one really cares.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



Perfect Poster said:


> This thread title...?





JM said:


> Ya I have no idea.
> 
> It obviously should be about how the Jays bats are good now and they will be going 160-2.
> 
> Except Lind, he's stil lolololol


The thread title comes from last night when during the Thunder vs. Spurs game, Reggie Miller said the Angels were gonna win the World Series and called Mike Trout, Mike Trump. Initially we thought he said Tret. And that's where the thread title comes from.

:trout2


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Ah. 

This warning track power is getting old. Need some XBH's dammit.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

What a couple knucklehead fans at the Tigers game.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

That was a fly jacket. Might have to look up one of those :hmm:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

haha I was hoping you saw it. 

I've worn some interesting stuff to Jays and Leaf games so I enjoy it. Not sure they'd be looking for them to do in interview late in the game as they'd probably be unable to formulate sentences.

EDIT: Fister, that punk. He could apologize or something.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Hogan's interviews are always pointless shit so that jacket made that segment.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Did Leyland really come out to suggest Nunez swang when he just had a ball pretty much thrown through his chest. WHAT A GUY.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Just trying to take out all of the Yankees SS by the end of April. First it was Jeter in the playoffs. Now Nunez. Your welcome, AL East :artest


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

lmao PIERZYNSKI with a TRIPLE

Damn he's fast!!!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Mr. 4 and 2/3rds, Ivan Nova.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Fielder's HR knocked the fan who tried to catch it clean off their feat. Wow.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I've been high on Mac Williamson since last year's draft. :mark:

Last night in A+ San Jose, he went 3-5 with a 2B and a HR. :mark:

The Giants may have accidentally drafted a genuine power-hitting outfielder. Happy days! :mark:

And besides, his name is so badass in that distinctly old-fashioned baseball way. I can see him batting behind Buster Posey right now. :mark:

HOME OPENING DAY. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*










Can't handle the POWER of PRINCE.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



DesolationRow said:


> I've been high on Mac Williamson since last year's draft. :mark:
> 
> Last night in A+ San Jose, he went 3-5 with a 2B and a HR. :mark:
> 
> ...


CARDINALS :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

lolYankeeDoodles.

What a stupid poll they just asked in the Tigers game. It's America. The obvious answer is ballpark food.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Youk doesn't look like he's shaving regularly. Isn't that suspension worthy in NY?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Prince to make it 3 Tigers in a row for MVP 8*D


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Keep murdering baseballs Prince. Bury Yankees.

Rangers 1-9 with RISP. Gotten to.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

They are the New York YankeeDoodles this year MrMr. 



DesolationRow said:


> I've been high on Mac Williamson since last year's draft. :mark:
> 
> Last night in A+ San Jose, he went 3-5 with a 2B and a HR. :mark:
> 
> ...


Breathe dude.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



MrMister said:


> Keep murdering baseballs Prince. Bury Yankees.
> 
> Rangers 1-9 with RISP. Gotten to.


Pretty sure the Dodgers were like 1-12 with RISP in one of those games they lost against the Giants.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

BELTRE :mark:

Dude's heating up.

CRUZ
AJ
BELTRE
GENTRY
KINSLER
HOLLAND
NATHAN

RANGERS:mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I cry every time I see the Sox scheduled to face Jeremy Guthrie or Cy Chen in a game. We never fair well against Cy or Guthrie. Just can't figure those two mystifying pitchers out.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

For the love of fucking God please stop using scott downs, he is TERRIBLE. fpalm fucking christ


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Chris Davis is strong like bull. Holy shit this guy right now. Sure he'll go on an 0-26 stretch, but man when he's on...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

*Yeah Chris "don't call me Chili" Davis is on fire... doing some work. A HR in each of the first four games. Amazing!*


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Why are the Royals facing the Phillies?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Why are the Royals facing the Phillies?


With Astros in the AL now (both leagues have even teams now), there have to be inter-league games every is what I understand.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



MrMister said:


> With Astros in the AL now (both leagues have even teams now), there have to be inter-league games every is what I understand.


So they should get rid off pitchers hitting in the National League. Quite frankly it would bring better baseball.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I think you'll see the DH in the NL sooner rather than later.

And with interleague every day...shit ain't your daddy's MLB anymore.

I think you might see a revised schedule that sees everyone play everyone home/away.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

GIANTS JUST _*DOMINATED*_ the St. Louis Cardinals! Whoooo! _That's_ Giants baseball, baby! :cheer

Flag-raising ceremony was awesome. 

EDIT: Just say no to the DH in the NL.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I'm watching the Braves again tonight, so the Cubs will probably win. :side: #AidCurse


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Reyes just made a fool of Middlebrooks.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Our starting pitchers have been simply awesome. :mark: 0.00 ERA in 4 starts. Not exactly playing against scrubs here either. Looking forward to seeing what VOGEY does tomorrow.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

If Matt Moore could just stay consistent with his control, he's going to be quite good. But he really does lose it at times.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



CamillePunk said:


> Our starting pitchers have been simply awesome. :mark: 0.00 ERA in 4 starts. Not exactly playing against scrubs here either. Looking forward to seeing what VOGEY does tomorrow.


Amen, Camille. I'll be there tomorrow and Sunday!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

CyNabia.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

*ZOBRIST* IS MY GOD


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I'm pissed right now. The White Sox game is being broadcasted in Spanish locally on WCIU. Flip over to CSN and the Cubs are in English. I can't even bare not knowing what is being said in the Sox game. Sucks being the white minority these days. feelsbadman


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

You should be happy. Now you don't have to listen to HAWK :trout1


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



El Conquistador said:


> I'm pissed right now. The White Sox game is being broadcasted in Spanish locally on WCIU. Flip over to CSN and the Cubs are in English. I can't even bare not knowing what is being said in the Sox game. Sucks being the white minority these days. feelsbadman


all you need to listen for is 

EL STRETCH..STRETCHO...SI SI



that two strike,two outs gets us everytime..was looking good until now


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Hey Met's, what's up?

Not much, just getting shut out but the Marlins.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

FUCK I THOUGHT WE GOT RID OF HEATH BELL.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Xavier Paul just hit a Grand Slam pinch-hitting in Cincinnati to make it 14-0 Reds over the Nationals in the 7th. Jeez.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Dan Haren, Zack Duke, and Henry Rodriguez are awful human beings.

The Nationals offense stinks too.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Reds just ran back another kick.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Houston Astros on pace to break the Major League record in strikeouts this year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



DesolationRow said:


> Houston Astros on pace to break the Major League record in strikeouts this year.


DEM GOOD OLE 'STROS


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

That's right, get these kind of garbage games out of the way early. :frustrate

Haren is basicly another .500 pitcher, like Jackson last year.
Duke isn't much better.
Rodriguez is just pure garbage!
But hey, he can throw triple digits. :cussin:

Detwiler & Strasburg better show up Saturday & Sunday.
The bats better wake up to!


O's won, so the day wasn't a total loss.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

John Buck back to being John Buck.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Chris Davis. Not a bad start at all.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

DAG GOMMIT. Donkey just missed the walk off. HE JUST MISSED IT. Stretch further next time.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

So disappointed last 3 commenters are not following the avatar rule.

EDIT: Love hearing Hawk's boner go away with that warning track shot.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



Joel Anthony said:


> John Buck back to being John Buck.


haha that didn't take long at all..



Perfect Poster said:


> So disappointed last 3 commenters are not following the avatar rule.


What's the avatar rule?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Have to change your avatar to a shitty player on your favorite team.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

If Ryan Vogelsong does not continue the earned run-less streak of 27.0 innings pitched by Giants starters thus far, you will know it is because of Angel Hernandez being behind the plate.

Off to the ball park in a few minutes... Go Giants!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I seriously just woke up in a panicked state because I had a dream that Tampa traded Jeremy Hellickson for Will Middlebrooks...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

MIDDLEBROOKS :mark:

Too bad he's got off to a shit start.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Lots of much better hitters have started cold. Middlebrooks will heat up at some point.



WWF said:


> I seriously just woke up in a panicked state because I had a dream that Tampa traded Jeremy Hellickson for Will Middlebrooks...


lmao

Were you raging in the dream? WE ALREADY HAVE A BADASS 3B! WHY GOD WHY


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I don't recall. All I remember is watching a Rays broadcast and DeWayne Staats saying that they made the deal and that Will would play 1st. Fick Middlebrooks, though. Tampa already has WIL.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Man. The pitching behind Sale/Peavy is dreadful. Looks like this is how the year will unfold. Sale/Peavy win, Floyd/Q/Axelrod can't keep the score even close.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Not saying their starters are good, but the M's just scored on an error. Get better fielders:side:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



El Conquistador said:


> Man. The pitching behind Sale/Peavy is dreadful. Looks like this is how the year will unfold. Sale/Peavy win, Floyd/Q/Axelrod can't keep the score even close.



Cut Axelrod some slack, the catcher doesn't know how to hold onto a ball, in other news I think I just saw someone slower than Konerko... Keppinger.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Someone needs to make a remix with that commentary right there... Bobbled bobbled bobbled bobbled bobbled... Safe.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

R.I.P John Lackey. Looks like a bicep tear or another tommy john type of issue.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Tommy John again? That sucks


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Were you watching, Notorious? Threw a breaking ball in the dirt, then he started leaping around while grabbing his elbow. Looked pretty horrifying.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

No I wasn't watching but I got an alert on my phone about it when it happened.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Cut Axelrod some slack, the catcher doesn't know how to hold onto a ball, in other news I think I just saw someone slower than Konerko... Keppinger.


You were right today. Game started out rocky for Axe, but he battled out of jams today. Good outing.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I have come to the conclusion that Rios can only hit home runs off of hanging curveballs.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Ian Desmond is horrendous at shortstop. Two errors already and 4 total on the year.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

lolthornton in to make it closer.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Three highly touted prospects on the mound today - Shelby Miller, Julio Teheran and Trevor Bauer.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

The Nationals are atrocious.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



GOON The Legend said:


> Ian Desmond is horrendous at shortstop. Two errors already and 4 total on the year.


Bonafacio yesterday had 4 strike outs and 3 errors.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

GOAT PUJOLS!!! GOAT TRUMBO!!!!!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Anyone else in Illinois getting tired of seeing this Blue Cross Blue Shield commercial...it must have been played AT LEAST 10 times during the Sox game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

If you guys want to see a BOMB, check out Colby's HR today. THe guy has 2 BEAST HRs and about 13 Ks this year. Go big or go home.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*










jfc Harrison is terrible this year so far. He'll be in the avatar soon.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I wish Rasmus was 0-17 with 16 Ks so he could go in my avatar. That dude is sexy no **** some ****.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Glorious locks for sure.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Nationals had the Reds the entire way...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



DubC said:


> GOAT PUJOLS!!! GOAT TRUMBO!!!!!


:hb

About time, Trumbum!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



JM said:


> If you guys want to see a BOMB, check out Colby's HR today. THe guy has 2 BEAST HRs and about 13 Ks this year. Go big or go home.


Saw it. That ball was crushed to say the least.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

ANGEL PAGAN.
KUNG FU PANDA.

:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*










He's been Buckwild so far


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

So much for d'Arnoud being called up within the first month. You can scratch that idea.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



El Conquistador said:


> So much for d'Arnoud being called up within the first month. You can scratch that idea.


Well I doubt Buck will be able to be this consistent all season, but as of right now there's no reason to call up D'Arnaud until he's completely ready.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

bases loaded and no outs..and he was safe..but whatever..still loaded one out

that's right Reds..were coming for you

and then suddenly we have an Asian Marmol...good..good


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Fuck you, Angel Hernandez. How do you still have a job umpiring?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Lol Marmol is so bad.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

well I am off to Atlanta..to take care of some busines..


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Upton Abbey! :mark:

Two Upton homers to win it made my night.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

As a White Sox fan...lolMarmol.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Joining the Marmolol train here.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Russell is the best option to replace Marmol. Fujikawa is not any more superior in that closer's role than Marmol is.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Was there some bad calls in tonight's game Deso? Couldn't catch it due to a little something known as PROM but got text alerts and seen that the Cardinals won.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Brandon Morrow traded to the Pirates


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Jon Snow what are you talking about?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



TomahawkJock said:


> Was there some bad calls in tonight's game Deso? Couldn't catch it due to a little something known as PROM but got text alerts and seen that the Cardinals won.


Angel Hernandez just doing his usual stuff, for the most part, but more irritating for obvious reasons. He just about never gave Vogelsong a strike on an outside corner, and his calling of balls and strikes was especially terrible whenever a left-handed batter was in the box. 

In truth, Vogelsong didn't have very good stuff yesterday at all, but it made the game quite annoying. 

Oh well, got to see Pence, Pablo and MVPosey crush the ball... And of course, MVPosey's MVP Ceremony. 

Wainwright vs. Cain today! I'm three rows closer, lol.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

ESPN bottom line trolling me yesterday with fucking hockey trades, Brenden Morrow got traded to PIT :side:

Also, I just bought Ken Burns' Baseball documentary. I loved this thing as a kid, think I ruined the tapes through watching. That should help me with my baseball fix during the MLB lock out this year. Sucks no one's playing for a year, can't wait to see what the Marlins look like next year :mark:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Ugh Angels/Rangers airing during WM, really wanted to see Yu vs Weaver.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I see Dickey has gotten off to a good start in his Blue Jays uni...

:ti


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

CC's velocity is much better today. Consistently 90-91 and hit 93 once:rock


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



DubC said:


> Ugh Angels/Rangers airing during WM, really wanted to see Yu vs Weaver.


Good. Angles always lose when you miss the game.:side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Actually they do better when I dont watch


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

classy move by the Tigers organization with there presentation and plaque for THE GOAT closer


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I didn't know that the Tigers gave Fernando Rodney a plaque...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Well he is an ex Tiger so they wanted to reward him...


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Welcome back to the AL Dickey :lmao


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Middlebrooks with his 3rd homerun today (Y) followed by Nava.. Hahahah poor bush


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Good job, good effort Dickey.

MIDDLEBROOKS :mark:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Holy shit Middlebrooks. Lester is looking nice. (Y)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Yeah some projected he would have a bounce-back year after how well he played in spring, I hope it's true. He was worthless last year but if he can stay consistent this season, I like the chances of the Sox.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Jacoby hoping on the HR train. 5 today. (Y)

EDIT: Napoli might as well hit one! 6 today :lmao

Middlebrooks has more homeruns than the entire Dodgers team


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



WWF said:


> I didn't know that the Tigers gave Fernando Rodney a plaque...


:ti


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



Notorious said:


> Yeah some projected he would have a bounce-back year after how well he played in spring, I hope it's true. He was worthless last year but if he can stay consistent this season, I like the chances of the Sox.


I think having JF back is going to help. Him and Buchholz supposedly work really well with him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

LOLJAYS

This is murder.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Hawk is creaming. We've had a bigun HR and a Tank OF assist.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

At least it wasn't 15-0.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Man, you guys were right. The Red Sox are horrible. I totally should have listened.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I always knew the lineup would've done great.

I just wasn't sold on the pitching and that is justified.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Yeah Flex, the Sox are the big winners of this shortened 6 game season and are on to the playoffs. Congrats to them. You were the only one that saw this coming.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

LOL plz go, JM. Your team is a hot mess. Completely overrated. I told you so, but don't listen to me. You guys better separate yourselves from the Yanks, because they'll be coming on strong by mid-May. I wouldn't be shocked if Toronto finishes in last - they are that bad in a division full of beasts.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Lol Christ at people overreacting to these small sample sizes. Chris Davis = GOAT. Cano + Kemp = TRASH. Darvish only gonna allow 1 hit per game LOLOLOL


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



El Conquistador said:


> LOL plz go, JM. Your team is a hot mess. Completely overrated. I told you so, but don't listen to me. You guys better separate yourselves from the Yanks, because they'll be coming on strong by mid-May. I wouldn't be shocked if Toronto finishes in last - they are that bad in a division full of beasts.


...

I'm not going to even bother arguing with you. Nothing at all has come to fruition yet. Too early. Too pointless.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

WALK OFF FOR TANK! "A BOMB"!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Deso are you going to put Matt Cain in your avatar now?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Deso is watching this glorious game live at the stadium.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

lol he got trolled hard by the Cards then.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Death by singles, it appears.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Yu Darvish doing his best Trevor Bauer impression atm.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Ugh. Rough day for aces today.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

On the other hand, The Ring Ceremony was _awesome_. As was MVPosey's MVP Award Ceremony yesterday. And the Flag-Raising Ceremony Friday, which I was smart enough to not go to so the Giants could win. Got my MVPosey Bobblehead and Replica World Series Championship Ring, so all is not lost.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

You're Welcome Deso. The series stands at 2-1 for the season. This really is becoming the greatest NL rivalry.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

They tend to trade off wins and losses. Last year, two at AT&T Park, split 1/1 (I was at the latter game, that we won). Go to St. Louis for four, one blowout win for you, one nail-biter win for us, one huuuge blowout for us (15-0) and one sort of quasi-nail-biter for you. It's a great rivalry.

In other news, Jered Weaver looks like he just hyper-extended his elbow and nearly got hit with a come-backer, too. No ace is safe today.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

KINSLER

RANGERS 

:mark:

Hope Weaver is ok. I prefer my division rivals at full strength.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Had a bad feeling about today's game while watching the ceremonies. Usually the team that is celebrating before a game ends up getting crushed. :side: Don't research that btw cause I don't know if it's true. It sounds like something that would be true.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Tough lost tonight, xrays reveal nothing so Weaver will be fine. Just a minor strain.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



DesolationRow said:


> Ugh. Rough day for aces today.


not CC :stuff


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Marmol got dat heel heat


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Cubs home opener (Y)


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

come on Jackson..


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Doesn't make any sense to me to invest in Edwin instead of Garza, but hey, in Theo we trust.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



El Conquistador said:


> Doesn't make any sense to me to invest in Edwin instead of Garza, but hey, in Theo we trust.


well Garza hurt himself again..and why can we never get that 3rd strike when we need it..two stike two out..3 run hit..:faint:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

How much did they pay EJax? He's better than he's pitching today really. Not much better, but he is better. Then again maybe he is pitching exactly like EJax since he's pretty inconsistent.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

52 mil


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Yeah probably too much to pay for Jackson. But then Chicago isn't going to be good overnight. Jackson might just be a guy that's in the transition period.

I guess Braun is ok.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I was happy with the Jackson pickup..hopefully he gets rid of the butterflies

the same with Brent Lillibridge he can play every spot...just not very good


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

A little too much for my tastes. Edwin is a capable 4th or 5th starter. Haren received way less. And with the inevitable trade of Garza coming, Edwin is really getting #2 or #3 money. And yeah, the Cubs are far away from contending for a championship. 3-5 years at minimum. Though Almora, Soler and Baez look like they'll be key contributors moving forward, the rotation and bullpen is a complete mess. And there's no signs of anyone from the minors being capable of transitioning to the big league club either.

Hendry depleted the entire farm system. Theo & Jed started off by addressing positional players before pitching first, which is fine. You can't fill all these glaring holes at once. That's when Hendry did. To be honest, out of the 12 pitchers on the big league roster, 4 of them might actually be worth something other than major league journey men.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I had my Edwin Jackson experience last year. He started off well but you could tell he was becoming more and more shite as the season wore on. By the time September rolled around, he was back to being his shite self and that carried into the postseason.

With that said, he's still better than that punk HAREN.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



El Conquistador said:


> A little too much for my tastes. Edwin is a capable 4th or 5th starter. Haren received way less. And with the inevitable trade of Garza coming, Edwin is really getting #2 or #3 money. And yeah, the Cubs are far away from contending for a championship. 3-5 years at minimum. Though Almora, Soler and Baez look like they'll be key contributors moving forward, the rotation and bullpen is a complete mess. And there's no signs of anyone from the minors being capable of transitioning to the big league club either.
> 
> Hendry depleted the entire farm system. Theo & Jed started off by addressing positional players before pitching first, which is fine. You can't fill all these glaring holes at once. That's when Hendry did. To be honest, out of the 12 pitchers on the big league roster, 4 of them might actually be worth something other than major league journey men.




I wouldn't mind Haren..and I am suprised they dodn't go after Wilson..he's and injured pitcher..theat's right in there wheel house..and apparently Theo mived back the "good years"..it's now 7 or 8 years down the road:rose2


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Riveting game in Boston's opener today. Baltimore is quickly becoming my favorite team to watch. Every game they play has excitement and suspense. Looks like Buck kept Chen in there a little bit too long. Chen was awesome, though. Nava hit the go ahead 3 run HR in the 7th.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

bases loaded..again..what is this..I just can't


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

The Cubbies are terrible with RISP thus far.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Dear Dusty Baker and Walt Jocketty,

Shin-Soo Choo is not a center fielder.

You may want to keep this in mind. Except when the Reds are playing the Giants.

Signed,

Me


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Terry Francona can't figure out how to get to Progressive Field for opening day:



> CLEVELAND - Terry Francona has 80 more games to find his way to Progressive Field. His first trip was an adventure.
> 
> Call it an unintentional walk.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



DesolationRow said:


> Dear Dusty Baker and Walt Jocketty,
> 
> Shin-Soo Choo is not a center fielder.
> 
> ...


*He'll be fine in Center. It's not like he didn't get to those balls because his range isn't there. He clearly dropped them which would have happened in left field or right field...that wasn't a center field issue. *


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



LadyCroft said:


> *He'll be fine in Center. It's not like he didn't get to those balls because his range isn't there. He clearly dropped them which would have happened in left field or right field...that wasn't a center field issue. *


I remain unconvinced... However, congratulations on your victory over the Cardinals and thank you for giving them a strong dose of their own nine-runs-in-one-inning medicine.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

AJ:mark:

I don't know about Choo in CF, but I know this dude is great for the Reds lineup.

MITCH:mark:

BACK TO BACK JACKS


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

MadBum Night. Screw the Rockies and their 1927 Yankees batting and slugging numbers for the year (SSS). 

"Hit this, motherfucker."


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



DesolationRow said:


> I remain unconvinced... However, congratulations on your victory over the Cardinals and thank you for giving them a strong dose of their own nine-runs-in-one-inning medicine.


*I think your point is still valid about him not being a center fielder... I just think these were bad examples to bring up. He just flat out missed the balls :lmao *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Wow.

Rays just got fucked over massively. Nathan in for the save is awful. He's got a 3-2 count to Zobrist (two outs) and the payoff pitch is CLEARLY a ball, but it's called a strike. I mean it wasn't even close. Hate winning like that. Zobrist should've taken 1st base and Nathan should be pitching to Longoria as I type this.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I watched that live as well. Worst call I've seen this year. That breaking ball almost hit the dirt.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

If that had been against the Chisox, oh man the rage that would've consumed Hawk.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

:lmao

YOU HAVE GOT TO BE BLEEPING ME


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

*I'll trade Leake for Hawk right now.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

*:lmao I just saw that strikeout to end the game in Arlington :lmao holy fucking shit... that is the worst strike call I have ever seen. Nathan said, "wow" :lmao*


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I want to drive to St. Louis, find some deer antler spray and spray that shit all over Jason Motte. He needs to come back because the bullpen we currently have is making me have excessive anger outbreaks.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Nice to get back in the win column. Hated playing lousy .500 baseball. And HUNTER PENCE! :mark: He _crushed_ a first pitch split changeup breaking ball 2/3 of the way up the left field bleachers at AT&T Park, toward the Coke Bottle. A Stantonesque shot!

And MVPosey with the clutch RBI opposite field hit in an 8th inning that was a bit more stressful than I kind of wish it had been. Filthy closing by Sergio Romo, no surprise. Oh yeah!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

That final strike called at Arlington Park is a joke. Oof.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Sergio Romo might be my favorite pitcher in baseball. :mark: 

Pence is a lot more impressive so far than he was since we picked him up last year. Small sample size, I know, but I'm high on the guy at the moment is my point.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

The paleo diet, *Camille*... It's working. He looks like he's in better shape, condition and with a much better eye. Got into some bad habits last year and has, apparently, thankfully reformed.

Casilla, Affeldt and Romo kicked ass in relief. Affeldt threw, what, six pitches to the hydra heart of the Rockies order to retire them?

EDIT: Just watched the 8th inning again. It was indeed six pitches. God, I love Affeldt's split.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Joe Maddon on "the call" in Texas:



> “That was really very difficult," Maddon said after the game. "My only comment on the whole situation, my only thought is, that can not happen in a Major League baseball game. That kind of call can not occur.
> 
> “I don’t even want to say under those circumstances, last inning, the last out of the game. I don’t even want to go there. That call cannot be made in a Major League baseball game.












Look at Nathan's reaction. "Oh, fuck, I screwed everything up and now... Oh... Uh, whaa? Wow!"


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*




















*The funny part is there is a camera on Nathan and once he realizes it was called a strike he says, "WOW" :lmao*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



LadyCroft said:


> *The funny part is there is a camera on Nathan and once he realizes it was called a strike he says, "WOW" :lmao*


I know! I keep looking for that because it's funny as hell.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

My reaction was the same as Nathan's. I rolled my ass eyes and cursed (especially because Longoria was up next), and then heard the announcer say WOAH CALLED STRIKE 3. I WTF'ed.



DesolationRow said:


> The paleo diet, *Camille*... It's working. He looks like he's in better shape, condition and with a much better eye. Got into some bad habits last year and has, apparently, thankfully reformed.
> 
> Casilla, Affeldt and Romo kicked ass in relief. Affeldt threw, what, six pitches to the hydra heart of the Rockies order to retire them?
> 
> EDIT: Just watched the 8th inning again. It was indeed six pitches. God, I love Affeldt's split.


Nah Pence is just a strong first half player. He'll probably fizzle out in the 2nd half again this season. It's hard to see the good times ending while they're going strong in this game though. I mean Giants starting pitching seemed like they'd never give up an earned run. Then BAM, it's all over.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Jered Weaver broke his elbow on that freaky play a few days ago. If you recall, I believe he was ducking out of the way of a line drive. Subsequently, Weaver was pulled from the game. The timetable is 6 weeks.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Damn, I thought Dub had posted that x-rays came back negative. That's a crushing blow for the LAA. 

Mariners really are winning this division.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I'd keep an eye on Oakland, too, *Mr*...

While I was being a bit tongue-in-cheek on how much I believe Pence's diet and current lifestyle are having a hand in his level of play coming out of the gate this season (half of what I say about baseball, I don't believe, because baseball is an unbelievable game), I don't think Pence necessarily has a history of fizzling in the second half. His career year, 2011, saw him get traded to Philadelphia at the end of July and then post a line of .324/.394/.560/.954 there, really the best run he's ever enjoyed. And his numbers with Houston earlier in that season and in the season before were quite excellent, too...

You are probably right that on average he starts stronger than he finishes, and perhaps the hitter-friendly environ of the Philadelphia ball park helped him terrifically, too (whereas he seemed quite lost at how to hit at AT&T Park, no surprise, although it was more grave than anyone figured it would be)... But until we know more, I think we have to treat last year as an outlier bad year for him, though his slumping really did commence most forcefully in the second half. 

I'm sorry to hear about Jered Weaver's injury.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

That sucks for Weaver. Their pitching was questionable enough already.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

The magic of Sergio Romo:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

why even check swing at that? the pitch was in the other batters box before it even broke :drake1


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

:lol


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Mr. Triple Crown having another 4 hit day. 2 in 3 games. Hasn't missed a beat.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



DesolationRow said:


> I'd keep an eye on Oakland, too, *Mr*...
> 
> While I was being a bit tongue-in-cheek on how much I believe Pence's diet and current lifestyle are having a hand in his level of play coming out of the gate this season (half of what I say about baseball, I don't believe, because baseball is an unbelievable game), I don't think Pence necessarily has a history of fizzling in the second half. His career year, 2011, saw him get traded to Philadelphia at the end of July and then post a line of .324/.394/.560/.954 there, really the best run he's ever enjoyed. And his numbers with Houston earlier in that season and in the season before were quite excellent, too...
> 
> ...


Both eyes are squarely on Oak. They scooped Texas last season after all. 

And I ain't even saying Pence isn't good just so we're clear. I'm a fan of the guy. Ride the wave as always.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Season is over. Bye.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



MrMister said:


> And I ain't even saying Pence isn't good just so we're clear. I'm a fan of the guy. Ride the wave as always.


Never thought you were, my friend.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

The Jays need to bring Romero back up to the team. He couldn't be any worse then the pitching they've gotten so far this year outta their rotation


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I didn't know Dick Enberg was the play-by-play announcer in San Diego. That's awesome.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Carlos Carrasco not fairing much better than Trevor Bauer did. Gives up a jack to Cano and then throws at Youk's head. Ump at home tossed him.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

oh dear god..

I need an interlude..someone have Fandango's theme handy


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Looks like Motte will need Tommy John surgery.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Yanks have scored 32 runs the last 3 games

who are these guys?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



abrown0718 said:


> why even check swing at that? the pitch was in the other batters box before it even broke :drake1


*it would have been called a strike anyway :side:*


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

what's the over/under on how many times they mention it's cold in Chicago


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

The crowd in AZ is pitiful.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



El Conquistador said:


> The crowd in AZ is pitiful.


They need a Goldschmidt homer is why I bet.:side:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

They'll have to live with a Montero double and Kubel HR instead!

But in all honesty, there might be a total of 12,000 people there.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

a come from behind victory for the Cubs..I can't beleive it:O


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

BRANDON CRAWFORD! :mark:

Opposite field home run by Brandon at AT&T Park! Holy shit. What a comeback victory. Lincecum doing his usual crazy shtick from last year, including walking the pitcher twice (no shit, once on four pitches), but the Giants prevailed anyway because... because it was meant to be. Thank you, Brandon. Oh, and Angel Pagan. And Andres Torres with the critical pinch-hit double in the 8th. And the bullpen kicked ass once more, this time all the way through Mijares and Kontos to Casilla and Romo. 

And how about Romo?

5 G
5 SV 
16 batters faced
1 H
8 K


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Sergio Romo was locked in tonight man, what a BEAST


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Great comeback win for the GIANTS. Down 5-1 in the 2nd just to come back and win 9-6. Pence and Crawford got it done today. 

Sergio fuckin' Romo. :mark: I love him so much I'd gay marry him /Community reference.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Oklahoma City Thunder came into town last night, as they will be playing the Warriors tomorrow evening...

Kevin Durant at AT&T Park, signing autographs for fans and chilling with the GIANTS...












> Janie McCauley ‏@JanieMcCAP 2m
> #Thunder star Kevin Durant wanted to see #SFGiants Buster Posey. “My man Buster. I just like his intensity. I can learn from these guys.”


/swoooooons


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

:mark: KD and KFP together.

Of course Durant is a Posey guy.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

The Cubs game has been postponed tonight. (N)


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Moore's hitless game broken up in the 5th. Oh well.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

LOL @ the cheap skate Pittsburgh Pirates. You can't tell me that Cole and Taillon aren't better than some of these jobbers in the Pirates' rotation and bullpen. Huntington needs to quit lying to the fan base and tell them that he's delaying their call-ups to delay the arbitration clock.

PITT's reliever just walked three straight pitchers with the bases loaded, 12 straight balls without a strike.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Texas wasn't shut out AT ALL last season at home. THEY WERE TODAY. :kobe3


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Oh hell yeah! Swept those overhyped Rockies straight out of town! 10-0 clobbering! Buster MVPosey with the stand up triple, double and single... Barry fucking Zito owning the Rockies and getting three hits with a gorgeous sacrifice! Anyone who prefers the DH to the pitcher batting needs to watch this game. Phew, what a blowout, so satisfying... :mark:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Barry Zito bended but he never broke, and he looked pretty cool doing it. Giants have won his last 16 starts. 0.00 ERA in 14 innings pitched this year. :mark: Plus he went 2-3 with an RBI today batting, scoring twice. WHAT A GUY. 

Finally saw a great performance by Posey, 3-5, 3 RBIs. Feels good man.

Cubbies up next.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Fun fact about the Giants and Zito... 

And, to be honest, I'm still trying to process this...

You see, the Giants just obliterated the Colorado Rockies, swept them at home and crushed them 10-0 today. Barry Zito had three hits. Buster Posey with RBI stand up triple, double and single.

The Giants, up until this winning streak of Zito starts, which began last August in St. Louis and was defined by his next start in St. Louis in Game 5 of the NLCS and in Game 1 of the World Series, had never won more than four in a row pitched by him. Never. Then, suddenly, they go 16-0 got Zito starts and Zito ties Carl Hubbell from 1936 for a team victory streak in Giants history.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Big come back win for the Jays today in a wet game in Detroit. Planning to head to Detroit tomorrow for the game but not sure I will if it's not likely to happen. PP WILL THE GAME BE PLAYED?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Please stay safe


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I'm used to heckling Red Wings and Red Wings fans at the Joe. Hockey fans are tougher than baseball fans. I'll be safe, pwommice.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Word on the street is the forecast looks even worse than today was. 70% chance or higher of rain from 1 to 11. I'd say the odds of getting the game in are unlikely.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

That news sucks. Give better news plz.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Nah it's been shitty here all week. Good thing they're going out west next and getting that trip out of the way early.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Can't wait to see Verlander vs. the A's Saturday afternoon in Oakland, *Perfect Poster*.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

If it's anything like that Game 5 was, I'll be excited too.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

you know..I am a little disgruntled with the Cubbies too..but I am not going to send them a goat's head

..waste of a perfectly good goat


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Nobody from Chicago should spend their hard earned money to attend a Cubs game, when Theo has made it abundantly clear that he wont be placing a contending product out on the field for years to come.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

sigh another loss......


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Angels need pitching upgrades badly. Good grief. _Jerome Williams_! He sucked on the Giants in his prime a decade ago! :lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

2 games out of first with 154 games to go for the Blue Jays.

Not hitting the panic button yet.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I see you got to see a great game JM :troll


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

PP you think the Royals will be this year's White Sox?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I think they'll likely be the biggest threat to the Tigers, yes. Minny - lol. Cleveland - lol @ pitching. Chicago - meh. If KC even does remotely well against those 3 they could be a threat. I think their ceiling is only 85 wins with the rotation they have, but if they're within striking distance at the deadline I could see them trying to make a big splash - Lee potentially if Philly drops out, although KC's best piece in the minors is gone now and I'd have to do some research on how thought of their system is with most of their top guys being promoted the past 2-3 years.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/s480x480/14075_497589366967420_586412698_n.png


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Nice comeback win for the Giants today after getting down 5-0 early to the Cubs. Vogey has work to do. Not been looking good so far this year.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Great comeback win for the Giants! Damn, those conditions in Chicago suck. But great to get the win.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

So as it turns out I did in fact go to the game today. Well worth the trip...smh.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

The best defensive 2B in the AL broke his wrist and will be out 6 weeks. R.I.P Gordon Beckham


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

You know whats the point of having the bullpen run out to the mound when there is a brawl? The fight is usually over.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Grienke reportedly has a broken collar bone from the dog pile melee after Carlos Quentin charged him.

Also Morse has a fracture pinkie finger.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Braves/Nats :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Ok, time to stop sucking. Good thing the Royals are on deck!

Hai GA.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

TOR's pitching is just atrocious. That was my main concern heading into the season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

has been atrocious*

Still early yo. It isn't even the allstar break yet.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I think the formula will remain the same. They'll have to score a litany of runs in order to win games this year. I know it's still early.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

lol then why you acting like you've already been proven right.

Dickey is not going to give up 8 or whatever runs a start. 

Johnson will not fail to get out of the 2nd inning every start. 

There have been solid starts mixed in. They've had maybe 3 terrible starts. 4 decent starts and 2 great starts. Yes 9 games! That's it!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Flex, the Cubs need to keep their prospects in line. I don't want to have to go downtown to Jackie Robinson Ballpark and beat Soler's ass.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I'm not, but my concerns have been validated to this point. You're too defensive. Buehrle and Dickey are closer to 4 ERA pitchers anyways. They wont get much better.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

There's not really anything wrong with an ERA close to 4.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



WWF said:


> Flex, the Cubs need to keep their prospects in line. I don't want to have to go downtown to Jackie Robinson Ballpark and beat Soler's ass.


No kidding. That was an idiotic decision on Soler's part. Looks to be of the same mold as Cespedes and the Cubbies think the world of him. It's a shame that he'd even consider confronting somebody with a bat like that. But in all honesty, Soler has $30 million guaranteed, even if he doesn't make it to the majors. He's set.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Cardinals fans playing Take Me Out to the Ballgame in the SIXTH Inning, due to it being Stan Musial night. Every fan playing it with a harmonica. Pretty cool moment.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

That was a spectacular moment. STL has to be the best baseball town in the country.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Nationals are the worst 7-2 team in baseball history.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Angels are the worst team overall fpalm


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Nah Angels are better than the Marlins.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

None of the starting pitchers(aside from Weaver) have made it to 7 innings. AWFUL.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Yeah it's really bad. They have one of the worst pitching staffs in the league for sure. At least the Marlins have a pitcher who will probably be really good in Jose Fernandez.

I didn't even realize they got Joe Blanton. Why did they sign that guy lol?

Also the A's are still winning extra innings games. I hate them.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

The fuck if I know why they signed him, I knew going in this season was going to be frustrating but holy fuck not this frustrating, and fuck A's.


----------



## Western Illinois (Apr 11, 2013)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Barely 10 games into the season, not NEARLY enough time to even THINK about complaining yet. Also, Cubbies have taken a game from the Giants this season so they're > Tigers.

But on a serious note, Fujikawa looking shaky out of the bullpen so far. But what else is new with the Cubs?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

What a throw by :harper2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



Western Illinois said:


> Barely 10 games into the season, not NEARLY enough time to even THINK about complaining yet. Also, Cubbies have taken a game from the Giants this season so they're > Tigers.
> 
> But on a serious note, Fujikawa looking shaky out of the bullpen so far. But what else is new with the Cubs?


Fuji got DL'ed in case you haven't heard.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Braves! :mark:

Also, Western Illinois, do you happen to go to Western Illinois U? :side:


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

KUNG FU PANDA continues to be a worker. Homeboy jumps into the stand and doesn't even give a fuck


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Dickey will get his shit together tonight.

#ReclaimTheFame

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Matt Harvey can fucking deal.

Here's to hoping Bobby doesn't fuck it up.

Edit: Bobby currently in process of fucking it up.

ATTA BOY BOBBY


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



Notorious said:


> What a throw by :harper2


The only player currently worth anything on the Nationals at the moment outside of ROSS, GIO, and SPAN. Everyone else has either been pretty disappointing and/or shite.

I'm really starting to wish the Nationals didn't resign LaRoche so they could have put Zimmerman at first and called up Rendon to play third. Zimmerman is awful at third at this point.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



GOON The Legend said:


> The only player currently worth anything on the Nationals at the moment outside of ROSS, GIO, and SPAN. Everyone else has either been pretty disappointing and/or shite.
> 
> I'm really starting to wish the Nationals didn't resign LaRoche so they could have put Zimmerman at first and called up Rendon to play third. Zimmerman is awful at third at this point.


Detwiler has owned for you guys. Watching the game last night, bullpen has seemed a little rough though.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Yeah, Ross has been fantastic so far this season. I had some fears that he was going to regress this season but after his great start against the Braves last night, those fears have been suppressed for the time being. You're right about the bullpen. They've been dreadful the entire season outside of the series against the Marlins. I wouldn't trust any of those bums with a 6-0 lead, much less a 2-1 lead.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Dickey wasn't last year dominant but CERTAINLY step in the right direction. Big pitching performance was needed seeing as the Jays weren't getting hits. 

Nice win.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Be careful out there, Pablo. Madison Bumgarner was electric today, though, save for one mistake pitch to that damned Dioner Navarro (this guy has terrorized the Giants inexplicably in the past several times, so weird). 

Stop hitting Buster Posey with baseballs, Cubs!

Sorry to see Clevenger tear his oblique, apparently, by swinging at the final pitch of the game. 

Oh, I was at the Tigers/A's game today in Oakland. Verlander wasn't completely dominant, but definitely more than good enough against the A's to kill their nine game winning streak. Yoenis Cespedes is out on the DL for Oakland for 15 days after the clumsiest-looking "slide" into second base you've ever seen last night against the Tigers.

The last 48 hours have been brutal for a bunch of MLB players.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



DesolationRow said:


> Be careful out there, Pablo. Madison Bumgarner was electric today, though, save for one mistake pitch to that damned Dioner Navarro (this guy has terrorized the Giants inexplicably in the past several times, so weird).
> 
> Stop hitting Buster Posey with baseballs, Cubs!
> 
> ...




Yeah sorry about the hitting of Posey..the back of our bullpen is shakey
That was a freak injury at the end there
I was a bit suprised that we would have swept them..if not for our shortstop who forgets how to get in front of a ball:faint:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Break up the Blue Jays!

Two game winning streak!


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Cardinals pitching has been dealing lately. Jaime will fuck it up though.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Well Im glad I went to tonight's game. Hamilton hits a homer and Pujols gets a sweet walk off two run double, great night :trout2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

You single handedly stopped them from getting off to their worst start ever. Please don't go to anymore games Dub.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

what's with the thread title..is the an episode of Lost


*I know..I know triple play take it easy*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Lawrie is making starts at 2B in A ball. I assume they are experimenting to see what they can do with Reyes on the DL. 2nd base is Lawrie's natural position so it should be an easy option. Bautista-Izturis-Lawrie third to second is probably what they are considering which is ok somewhat but I don't really like not taking advantage of Bautista's arm in RF. As long as they keep Edwin away from third I'm ok. He doesn't play well there and it goes back to a time before he started mashing.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Cardinals are doing better than I thought so far. Everyone's coming through right now, although I wish the Cards could spend some $$$ on a bullpen. But, 3 straight shutouts and 32 consecutive scoreless innings for the Cards pitching staff is something to be proud of.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Until inconsistent as fuck Jaime Garcia fucks it up. And yeah, if Motte has to have Tommy John surgery, I will be severely worried about the state of our bullpen. Although it's not bad, I'd like it to be better. We need more consistency. Joe Kelly needs to get his act together. We might have to trade him if our bullpen keeps struggling. He can work good in another team's rotation.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

let us take a small look into the Houston Astros shall we:

Rick Ankiel: 16 Ks in 22 ABs
Brett Wallace: 17 Ks in 24 ABs
Chris Carter: 18 Ks in 45 ABs
Carlos Pena: 13 Ks 40 ABs

Leave it to Ankiel, Wallace and Carter to actually make Pena's Ks look respectable :lmao


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

16 K's in 22 AB's? Mother of god. He should go back to pitching.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Baseball is spooky... This was on ESPN and MLB Network last night:

At yesterday's Tigers/A's game, Torii Hunter hit a blast, a home run which went 463 feet. The last time Hunter hit a home run 463 feet? April 13, 2006, seven years to the day earlier, in Minnesota on the Twins against... the Oakland A's. 

Had a great view of it from behind home plate.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Torii


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Dear Kevin Towers,

I would like to extend my most heartfelt and sincerest thanks for your marvelous trade of Justin Upton to the Atlanta Braves. It was a sensational move on your part, one I find nothing less than thoroughly endearing. Best of luck with future trades of this nature.

Sincerely,

A Giants Fan


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

well atleast Buster won't get hit today


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Who here in the NL is scurred of the Atlanta Braves? Heyward isn't even hitting yet.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

They've stuck it to WSH all weekend, with no Freddie Freeman either.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

lol yeah forgot Freeman was DL'ed. Two of their best hitters not in the lineup and they're most likely going to sweep.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



MrMister said:


> Who here in the NL is scurred of the Atlanta Braves? Heyward isn't even hitting yet.


It's early. I know that's a lame argument but a 10 game sample isn't something to get worked up about. Give me until about game #40 before I make any big predictions on anyone.

Except the Tigers. They have World Series written all over them. :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Ya Utpon isn't going to hit however many HRs he's on pace for. 

It is encouraging though for Atlanta fans though seeing as McCann and Freeman are DL'd and Uggla, THE BROTHER and Heyward all aren't hitting yet. Not that I expect much out of THE BROTHER and Uggla anyway though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Atlanta has also been fortunate to face the Cubs and Marlins.

Still, they're probably going to sweep the Nats here.


Oh yeah Gattis won't last either, but then they'll get McCann back at some point too. It's possible he doesn't do that much though coming off an injury.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I'm surprised at how good the Cardinals have started out this year. Offense just keeps rolling.

EDIT: MATT ADAMS HOMER. Dat Cardinal bench.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



Perfect Poster said:


> It's early. I know that's a lame argument but a 10 game sample isn't something to get worked up about. Give me until about game #40 before I make any big predictions on anyone.
> 
> Except the Tigers. They have World Series written all over them. :side:


Nah, you're right. "It's early" is a ok to say. It's true. Plenty of teams start off hot and don't make the post season. Another cliche, but true, this is a marathon, not a sprint.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Bloody hell, get a hit with runners on base plz Blue Birds.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Tim Lincecum report card: still a hot mess of a pitcher. 

I hate the Cubs. Giants usually win against them, but it seems like no win against them is easy. So LOL GIANTS-y. Very exasperating. (I don't really hate the Cubs.)

Clay Buchholz has a no-hitter going against the Rays. I believe in the 8th inning now.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

all you got to do it win in the last few innings..110 pitches and hes still out there oh well defeat form the jaws of victory..I should be used to it by now


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

It's unfortunate that Castro isn't a good defender, because offensively, he tears the cover off of the ball and is really growing into his own. The power is developing, the batting average was always there, and he can run. If only he could play some defense. :side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



> ESPN Stats & Info ‏@ESPNStatsInfo 40sThe Cubs have set a major-league record with 5 wild pitches in an inning against the Giants.


Navarro is horrible; he just got up to try to throw Brandon Belt out at second base and the ball slipped out of his hand.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

legit never seen an MLB catcher perform this badly. he dropped a ball trying to throw a guy out. they scored on like 2 passed balls. he's given up countless steals by dropping balls.

:lmao GIANTS


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Jays couldn't get a hit today with runners on base. Couldn't get a hit yesterday either for that matter. 

Ah well.

Gotta take the positives here which is our starting pitching over the last 2 games has been where it needs to be. The hits will come so I'm not worried as long as our pitching stays near this level. Should be fine. Certainly missing Reyes energy at the top of the order though.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Giants one pitch away from being done and PENCE makes the fucking save.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

The Nationals are atrocious.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Please know that I am not kidding, or using hyperbole when I say this...

But I think that the Giants and Cubs just played the strangest, most bizarre, craziest and at times sloppiest four game series I've ever seen in my life, and today was the raging climax. 

But PENCE! :mark: 

Ugghhh, I'm pleased to not have to see the Giants play at Wrigley Field for another year. Good grief.

Cubs and Giants bring out weird things in one another.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

lolsnow.

Buchholz looking like a beast today though. Every fucking time ESPN sends out the text that someone has a no-no, they lose it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

A much needed win for the Halos, Hamilton is looking more comfortable.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

In the nine games the Giants have won thus far, they have come back from behind to win six of those nine times. Giants have become this zombie team that won't quit, which I appreciate. Down to their last strike today after a bullpen implosion by Jeremy Affeldt, Pence made it happen. Gotta hand it to my team on this one!

But, uh, guys, let's just beat teams from now on, okay? One blowout vs. eight tense nail-biters doesn't feel like the right balance to me, but this is the Giants we're talking about. Gotta torture everybody to the bitter end in 4-1/2 hour games.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

GIANTS.

THE COMEBACK KIDS :mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Cardinals bullpen for the win.... that's what opposing teams will be saying all year long.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



TomahawkJock said:


> Cardinals bullpen for the win.... that's what opposing teams will be saying all year long.


I read the first part of your comment and went, "_Huh_?" and then LOL'd when I read the latter part of it. Haha. Good sport...

Don't worry, the GIANTS are headed up to Milwaukee, we'll crush 'em. 

***

In more NL Central-related news, it looks like Cincinnati Reds starting pitcher Johnny Cueto is headed to the DL with a strained latissimus dorsi muscle.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

They were checking out Cueto's arm when he left the game. Not that a pulled lat muscle is good cause it's not, but it's better than something wrong with a pitching arm.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Kuroda's slider was fucking nasty tonight.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

It's early/marathon, but man Texas has scored the 2nd least amount of runs in the AL West through two weeks. Oakland leads the Majors with 74 runs scored. I'll just hope they're getting lucky/facing awful pitching.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



MrMister said:


> It's early/marathon, but man Texas has scored the 2nd least amount of runs in the AL West through two weeks. Oakland leads the Majors with 74 runs scored. I'll just hope they're getting lucky/facing awful pitching.


Well, 51 one of those 74 runs came off of the Houston Astros and Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim or whatever they're calling themselves at the moment. So... yeah. Pretty bad pitching.

And 4 of the 8 runs the A's scored off of the Detroit Tigers this past weekend were off of the flawed Tigers bullpen. So, again, not as impressive as it looks.

Yoenis Cespedes going to the DL, Coco Crisp tending to a pulled groin muscle and Josh Reddick having a largely slow start will probably catch up with them, after they're done receiving their dose of the smelling salts of the AL West the next three days in the Astros.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Moments ago, Ben Revere made one of the most ridiculous catches in center field I have ever seen for the Phillies against the Reds. 

No gif. available yet to use here, sadly.

One of the best things about it is that he literally looks like he is taking off in flight. Most diving catches are falling catches. But Revere's vertical drive with so much forward momentum is astonishing.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Lind has been on base 3 times today. Do I get to change my avatar yet?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

That Revere catch will be hard to top.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



JM said:


> Lind has been on base 3 times today. Do I get to change my avatar yet?


Did he hit a homer? NOPE.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



WWF said:


> Did he hit a homer? NOPE.


. He hit one off the wall. Is that close enough?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



WWF said:


> Did he hit a homer? *NOPE.*


.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Aroldis Chapman with a 100 mph fastball, followed by a 90 mph slider to K Jimmy Rollins.

Insane.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

1-6 on this road trip. fpalm


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



El Conquistador said:


> 1-6 on this road trip. fpalm


I know dat feel - Tampa's 1-5 on this road trip and still have 3 games in Baltimore to go. CRIPPLER CHRIS DAVIS better not go off.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Blanton is fucking terrible


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Here come the Jays people! 

Pitching coming around.

Lind and EE getting going as well.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

The Mets might not play a game in a week because of the bad weather they got in Minnesota and now the bad weather in Colorado


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Erik Bedard for the Astros walked the first three Oakland batters consecutively. In the end, the A's scored 6 runs in the first inning and Bedard was taken out after technically pitching 0.1 innings.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

6 runs on 2 hits. I'm sure the AL West will love seeing Houston all year.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Houston was bad enough to give the Angels a winning series. (Just needling ya, *Dub*.)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Justin Maxwell trying to do a Ben Revere. Pretty good catch but not on Revere's level.

AAAstros have a few decent hitters. Altuve is actually better than decent. Their pitching though...it's just so bad. Bud Norris is their ace lol. Norris isn't awful, but he's a back of the rotation guy on pretty much any other team.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



MrMister said:


> Justin Maxwell trying to do a Ben Revere. Pretty good catch but not on Revere's level.
> 
> *AAAstros have a few decent hitters*. Altuve is actually better than decent. Their pitching though...it's just so bad. Bud Norris is their ace lol. Norris isn't awful, but he's a back of the rotation guy on pretty much any other team.


NAME NAMES. 

I can't think of any outside of Altuve, who isn't THAT great either.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Another game, another AWFUL pitching outing, and another cold offense. Blanton is fucking AWFUL AWFUL AWFUL


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Blanton is a guy who you reluctantly, hesitantly plug into your 5th starter spot if you have an otherwise dazzling rotation and pitching staff in general. Unfortunately for the Angels, they don't have those things, and Blanton just keeps getting worse. He's a barely acceptable 5th starter innings-eater for a contender, but if your team isn't taking flight in general, and now your ace is on the shelf, he's not even in the same zip code as the answer.

*JM*, Chris Carter has some raw, scary power and is even fairly decent against left-handed pitching, but he's also a strikeout machine who might never really turn the corner. Cedeno is okay as a shortstop. And of course Altuve. That's about it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Blanton is garbage. I'm sure they paid him more than they would any minor leaguer. The minor leaguer probably wouldn't be much worse.



JM said:


> NAME NAMES.
> 
> I can't think of any outside of Altuve, who isn't THAT great either.


Altuve doesn't even approach great. 

Chris Carter and Justin Maxwell are ok bottom of the order hitters.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

The LA Dodgers are 2nd-to-last in scoring runs in front of the Miami Marlins. The LA Dodgers are 2nd-to-last in hitting with RISP in front of the Chicago Cubs.

In summary, LOL DODGERS

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

LAWRIE

#TheReturn


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



> •"There’s more downside than upside" in the Marlins’ decision to promote Jose Fernandez to the big league club to start the season, writes Jim Callis of Baseball America (subscription required). Callis feels Fernandez is subject to increased injury risk, and finds the team’s failure to wait 12 days before promoting him to be short-sighted. Fernandez only made one start prior to April 12th, at which point the Marlins could have purchased his contract and controlled him through 2019 instead of 2018. Even if you feel the Marlins will just trade Fernandez once he gets expensive, he would’ve had more trade value with an extra year of control.


This photo of Marlins Park this week is funny:


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I live in Florida so the only local games I can catch are Marlins/Rays, which works out great during the Mets/Marlins series. But man the crowds are a joke, I've been wanting to head down one year & catch a whole Mets series cause tickets are cheap as sin. If it's not College Football or the current bandwagon team (right now that's the Heat), most people down here don't give a shit.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Ubaldo Jimenez is truly terrible. Five walks in 1.2 innings.

One day after Boston bombings, Red Sox are up 7-0 in the second inning against the Indians. I hope they keep scoring the whole game. Would be an amazing story.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I think there's a total of about 75 fans at the Mets-Rockies game today.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Whoever is the leader of the Gerardo Parra fan club, please allow me to join. Dude is awesome.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

FUCK YOU DAN HAREN!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Angels need to use Luis Jimenez more, he is a stud.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

They are Flairing tonight in Ohio..WOOOOO..he's going to be the next big thing


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Always good to face the Blue Jays to get you out of an extended slump. They seem to cure all losing streaks. TANK has been clutch early on. He doesn't have many hits, but when he does hit, they're in key moments. Now DONKEY has to get right and the bats should come alive. Axelrod and Q have been surprisingly good.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

GENTRY I LOVE YOU


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Rays need Wil NOW, God damnit.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Barry Zito's Streak finally ends. Miller Park, the immovable object, won. Meh. 

Offense was still very impressive, and made a game out of it, but Zito's shitting of the bed was just too severe.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



MrMister said:


> GENTRY I LOVE YOU


yeah..great guy...

the untouchable Jeff Baker was killing us all day..finally missed one ..and some of the announcers are calling it a conspiracy

:StephenA2


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Just got home from the Brewers-Giants game. That grand slam was awesome.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Typical Giants. Nothing about the team makes any sense. Make Ryan Braun strike out four times for a Golden Sombrero for the first time in his career, feed Yuni Betancourt a hanging breaking ball to hit a Grand Slam with. Stupid Zito.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

^ I was really expecting the Giants to destroy the Brewers tonight. Really surprised that Giants lost. They did come back and I thought they were going to win it. Sad news for Braun, he had a horrible game tonight, only hitter on the lineup to not get a hit.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Best call of last night:

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/gameday/inde...cws#gid=2013_04_16_chamlb_tormlb_1&mode=video


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Big Z..spotted in the Cubs parking lot...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

No hitter for AJ Burnett in the 7th...


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

My Angels unk3

FIRE FAT MIKE


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



Snoth said:


> My Angels unk3
> 
> FIRE FAT MIKE


Mike didnt sign those atrocious pitchers.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

:lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

BREWERS ARE FUCKING AWESOME. Had a shitty start but two wins against world series champs.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Anybody who has MLB.tv should pleasure themselves in watching King Felix/Scherzer battle. It's like baseball porn.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Did Marmol just have a 1,2,3 inning...what's the world coming too


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

It wasn't a save situation and the Rangers are meh at the plate right now.

He was all over the place too lol.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



MrMister said:


> It wasn't a save situation and the Rangers are meh at the plate right now.
> 
> He was all over the place too lol.


true..I almost punched my tv..when I saw him warming up:no:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Rizzo crushed his homer. That dude can murder baseballs. They showed a stat that almost all of his hits are for extra bases so far. His BA is awful right now, but it should even out to around .250 at some point. He's gonna crush 30+ HR though.


Colorado Rockies in 1st in the NL West. We've always known they can hit, especially at Coors, but their pitching hasn't been a total catastrophe yet (wouldn't say it's good either). 

Their start isn't really shocking. It'll be shocking if they can be in 1st at the All Star break.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I'd say playing the Mets and Padres all those times help too.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Olney is saying the Cubs are the speculated favorites to land David Price. OMFG OMFG OMFG. :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

For what? Soler? Jackson?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

According to Buster, the Rays can't afford Price. He says they'd have to pay him $150 million sometime within the next two years and Tampa could not do that financially. Speculation says Soler, Baez and a pick would get him, but these are all very preliminary reports. However, I think we can all ascertain that Price will be moved soon.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Tank is hurt. Inevitable DL stint incoming.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



El Conquistador said:


> According to Buster, the Rays can't afford Price. He says they'd have to pay him $150 million sometime within the next two years and Tampa could not do that financially. Speculation says Soler, Baez and a pick would get him, but these are all very preliminary reports. However, I think we can all ascertain that Price will be moved soon.


excuse me..


HOLY CRAP:faint:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Just turned the game on, apparently LONEY hit a HR. Totally changing my avatar.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Lester has shocked the hell out of me from how good he's been so far this season.


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

O's win on a Grand Slam by Wieters, in the 10th.

The play before was funny.
Jones gets a hit, but Markakis didn't score.
So Machado & Jone had to go back to their previous base.
However, Jones rounded 2nd, but didn't retouch second, going back to 1st.
The Ump missed it, so bases loaded when Wieters crushed the 1st pitch he sees for the walk off.

They take the series 2-1.
The weekend series is at home, against the Dodgers.



Nats were off, tonight.
They play the Mets this weekend.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



Notorious said:


> Lester has shocked the hell out of me from how good he's been so far this season.


Yeah we were justifiably concerned with the pitching but it's been good so far. Red Sox will be as good as their starters are. They're gonna hit. Papi coming back too.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Braves! :mark:

They are having a good start to the season. I'm desperately hoping this whole season doesn't lead to a one game wildcard exit like last year.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

*I'm pretty sure the Braves aren't going to have to worry about that this year. They look really great.*


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Harvey/Strasburg showdown tonight. This'll be fun.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

It'll be hard to top King Felix v Scherzer, but yeah I'll be checking in on that game quite a bit I think.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



MrMister said:


> It'll be hard to top King Felix v Scherzer, but yeah I'll be checking in on that game quite a bit I think.


Please tell me you were watching that game. Those two put on a clinic for 8 innings, especially to begin it. And then that crazy ending.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I didn't see the whole game. I tuned in after you posted in here about the game. Best game I've seen this season.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Yeah it'll be tough letting Scherzer go to FA in two years. Really think he could be an under the radar Cy candidate if he keeps his consistency for a whole year. When he's on he's nearly on par with Verlaner.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Hanson didnt get me angry tonight!!! He allowed 6 hits but no runs and the offense woke up in the 8th.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

PAPI'S return :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

That was special. Glad I was able to catch that.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



El Conquistador said:


> That was special. Glad I was able to catch that.


It was a great game to watch.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Big Papi. WHAT A GUY.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I'm back guys, been gone for a while. I don't want to talk about my White Sox....except that Adam Dunn is the best clean up hitter ever. /sarcasm


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Holy shit Angels. 

Grand slam TRET. 9-0 in the 1st lol.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

TRET


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

This is what I expected the Angels line up to do all season..well not a 9 run inning every inning but you know what I'm getting at. That's why I picked them to win the World Series.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Well that escalated quickly.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



Sidewinder400 said:


> This is what I expected the Angels line up to do all season..well not a 9 run inning every inning but you know what I'm getting at. That's why I picked them to win the World Series.


You cant slug your way to a ring, Angels pitching hasnt been great. If they can fix that, then they can be consider contenders.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



DubC said:


> You cant slug your way to a ring, Angels pitching hasnt been great. If they can fix that, then they can be consider contenders.








Their pitchers will be fine. Just sucks what happened to Weaver.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Eh only one I'd remotely trust is Weaver and even he is declining from what he was just a few years ago.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

All Richards needs to do is throw the ball basically down the middle right now, save your pitch count, get outs. Give your bullpen a rest, they'll appreciate that.





-edit- Tyler Flowers up for his first AB...prediction: K.
-edit 2- He walked Tyler Flowers...FLOWERS WALKED. That's worse than walking Austin Jackson because you know he's going to strike out.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Their pitchers will be fine. Just sucks what happened to Weaver.


Not having Weaver sucks but at least he didnt fractured his throwing arm.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



Sidewinder400 said:


> -edit- Tyler Flowers up for his first AB...prediction: K.
> -edit 2- He walked Tyler Flowers...FLOWERS WALKED. That's worse than walking Austin Jackson because you know he's going to strike out.


:StephenA2 have you been paying attention to Jackson the last year+?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



Perfect Poster said:


> :StephenA2 have you been paying attention to Jackson the last year+?





He still K's a lot. 134 K's last year, 181 in 2011, 170 in 2010. He got better in 2012, maybe I should have said Dunn?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Adam Dunn has struck out in 34% of his plate appearances in his career....is there anyone worse than this (that has at least 2000+ AB's)?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

God damn sac bunting. Hate that shit. Especially with speed on base and speed at the plate.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Awesome Red Sox game.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*



Sarcasm1 said:


> in before Wells have a revive career.


its a bit early but yea


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: MLB: COMMENCE HOLDING PATTERN*



Sarcasm1 said:


> its a bit early but yea







I picked him up 2 days ago in my fantasy league...might be the best pick up for the whole season.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Random stats of the day: 

- Boston's starting pitching has the best ERA in baseball, this coming a year after Boston's starters had the worst ERA in franchise history.

- During his struggles last year, pitchers threw offspeed stuff away to Bryce. He hit .225 up until August. Since August of last year, Bryce is hitting close to .330 on offspeed pitches away.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I've been as skeptical about Tim Lincecum as anybody, but last night, with MVPosey catching him (thank God)... It was like magic. I felt transported to 2011. Lincecum's fastball command was almost impeccable, and that nasty split and changeup were back in full force. Padres are admittedly not a scary lineup but the Lincecum of the last year or so could create disasters with scrubs through sheer erraticness. He got into one jam in the 3rd, with Chase Headley up and the bases loaded but didn't give in. Another highlight was Pablo Sandoval battling San Diego's Andrew Cashner for eight or so pitches leading up to a powerful blast of a home run. The pitch before the homer, I even said to a friend, "Cashner's getting worn down; he'll finally throw a fastball inside and Pablo will crush it for a dinger." Thanks for making me look smart, Pablo!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

It was the Padres, but yeah he looked pretty good.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Dodgers putting Billingsley on the DL with elbow pain. 

Up to today, the Dodgers have scored 44 runs this season. :lmao

Maybe they should try to buy a bunch of big stars. :troll


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I see Dunn is continuing his hot streak today.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Well, at least Dunn can say he doesn't have the worst average for a starter. Hicks is 2/48.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

:lmao Hawk

After Floyd loads the bases with a four pitch walk, Hawk says "sacks packed with Twins, here comes Coop", as if Don Cooper, the pitching coach, has the ability to cure any problem in the world.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



El Conquistador said:


> :lmao Hawk
> 
> After Floyd loads the bases with a four pitch walk, Hawk says "sacks packed with Twins, here comes Coop", as if Don Cooper, the pitching coach, has the ability to cure any problem in the world.



He can't cure a typical Gavin Floyd 6th inning... I'm expecting the Twins to get 3 runs.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Thought the A's were supposed to be good? LEL


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

PAGAN. SANDOVAL. ZITO. MVPOSEY. :mark:

Zito cannot pitch at Miller Park, but three outings at AT&T Park, three seven-inning shutout performances. Pagan with the clutch double to knock in two in the 3rd on a 3-0 count (cute how he asked Bochy for the green light) after scaring me in the bottom of the first by arguing with the dumb home plate umpire who missed a ball hitting him in the foot. Sandoval with more insane hitting, knocking a ball at his shoes for an RBI single to knock in Pagan from third base in the third. And, after Sandoval scorches a ball that looked like it was going to hit him to San Diego's SS, Cabrera, MVPosey with his first home run of the season to put the GIANTS on top 5-0, second consecutive shutout of the Pad People and a clean sweep. Yay.

EDIT--this is hilarious:



> Barry Zito: 7 starts of 7+ IP, 0 ER since start of 2012 season (3rd-most in MLB).That’s one more than Justin Verlander has.
> 
> — ESPN Stats & Info (@ESPNStatsInfo) April 21, 2013


There you have it. Zito > Verlander. So it is known.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Alex Cora is a horrible analyst.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

TRUMBOMB :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Fuck the Angels. Fuck the 9 game west coast trip. At least they're done going there for the rest of the year.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Fuck the Cardinals bullpen.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Salas sucks. I swear every time I look at the boxscores this guy always give up runs. I guess every team needs a Marmol on their roster.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

MITCHELOL BOGGS in to pitch.

Phillies will win.:side:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

The Cardinals have more than just one Marmol. Rosenthal and Boggs are both inconsistent. I'm not sure they are bad, or if they are just in the wrong spot in the rotation. The guys in the pen have much more pressure upon them compared to last year when they had Motte to back them up. The disturbing news coming out of all of this, is that Motte may be out for the year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

It's in Boggs's head. He and Rosenthal have the stuff to be good.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I may just make Boggs my avatar after this...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Yeah, he's mush mentally. He's not actually this bad. Or maybe he is. It's been over since that meltdown in Cincinnati.

JFC Phillies.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

That was an utterly disgusting pitching performance. :kobe5

EDIT: Stop this travesty :bron3


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

:lmao :lmao at the thread title. So true. Rockies almost always start hot. All you need to know is that the Giants are responsible for three of their five losses in a sweep. They don't pose any threat. Their pitching is too weak.

The next 19 games of the Rockies’ schedule will doubtless help to demonstrate how flawed they are, especially in the realm of pitching.

3 games hosting the Braves; 4 at Arizona; 3 at LAD (well...); 3 hosting the Rays; 3 hosting the Yankees; 3 hosting the Cardinals.

Their schedule suddenly becomes, um, very rocky! And even there, that is 12 of 19 at home.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

All National League fans miss the Astros:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Ugh Blanton pitching today, Texas is going to slaughter him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Those two GIFs have me loling pretty hard. Cudos. 

Jays got a big series on tap against the O's. Need to stay close to the allstar break and then make the push. Boston won't be able to keep up this 667 pace but Baltimore's close to 600 pace is what we should be focusing on.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

A's make a move:



> OAKLAND, Calif. — The Athletics have bought outfielder Casper Wells from the Toronto Blue Jays.
> 
> The A’s transferred infielder Scott Sizemore to the 60-day disabled list Monday to clear a spot on the 40-man roster. Oakland will make a move to put Wells on the 25-man roster once he joins the team in Boston.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Desolution weren't you like a Mod yesterday?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Yep. But my run of modding is done, as my time is limited by various activities including work, and I really only show up in this thread once or twice a day on average for a few short moments. 

Since I am spending a minute or two here with another post, this is kind of interesting for Cubs fans:



> Cubs manager Dale Sveum is upset with his team's recent play and says that players who don't perform won't have big-league jobs, Gordon Wittenmyer of the Chicago Sun Times reports. That goes for top young players Starlin Castro and Anthony Rizzo. "I don’t think [anyone’s] invincible if you’re not performing," Sveum says regarding Castro and Rizzo. "It’s not about what we think can happen three or four years from now. It’s time to perform on a consistent basis."
> 
> Wittenmyer writes that Sveum's harsh words for Castro and Rizzo "threw a sudden dose of skepticism and doubt into the widespread assumptions about the Cubs’ core," but acknowledges that, in reality, Castro and Rizzo will be with the Cubs for the foreseeable future. Sveum is suggesting they might be demoted, but that seems extremely unlikely, and it's even less likely that either of them would be traded. The Cubs signed Castro to a seven-year, $60MM contract last August. Rizzo is not signed to a long-term deal. Both players have hit well this season despite occasional mistakes in the field.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Castro is a liability defensively. There is no doubt about it. I assume the Rizzo comments are alluding to his inability to hit for average and get on base.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

There's been people wondering if a straight up trade between the Cardinals and Rangers for Taveras and Profar could work.

In my honest opinion, it would probably benefit both teams. Cardinals desperately need a middle infielder, while the Rangers are going to need an OF soon. Cardinals have enough dynamic players to fill an OF spot once Beltran would retire. Just move Craig out there or Carpenter. So yeah, a Profar-Taveras trade wouldn't be one I would be against, although I'm also not completely sold as of this point.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



El Conquistador said:


> Castro is a liability defensively. There is no doubt about it. I assume the Rizzo comments are alluding to his inability to hit for average and get on base.


I watched the Brewers series, and Rizzo was a mixed bag in the field, he was really bad at times and other times really good. I wouldn't be concerned with his bat at this point either.



TomahawkJock said:


> There's been people wondering if a straight up trade between the Cardinals and Rangers for Taveras and Profar could work.
> 
> In my honest opinion, it would probably benefit both teams. Cardinals desperately need a middle infielder, while the Rangers are going to need an OF soon. Cardinals have enough dynamic players to fill an OF spot once Beltran would retire. Just move Craig out there or Carpenter. So yeah, a Profar-Taveras trade wouldn't be one I would be against, although I'm also not completely sold as of this point.


Rangers should only deal Profar for Stanton or Price (yes they'd have to give more than Profar). He's a SS. That's worth way more than an OF prospect.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

ROBERTS


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

ROBERTS/LONGORIA/RODRIGUEZ/ESCOBAR


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Nats are a bunch of overrated scrubs! :cussin:

At least the Bullpen put up 0's tonight.
But, so did the offense after the 4th. 


Just can't put it all together.
Definitely not a playoff team, so far. :angry:



O's win it, on a walk off hit!!!!
An error loads the bases, then Markakis get the hit.
Blue Jays lose another one.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



WWF said:


> ROBERTS/LONGORIA/RODRIGUEZ/ESCOBAR


I'm glad Roberts is on your team now. He always seemed to do damage on the Diamondbacks when you most desired to see no damage done.

Look at these two amused fellas:


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

wait..Cincy..had two errors against the Cubs..must be bizzaro day

..that's more like it...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



DesolationRow said:


> I'm glad Roberts is on your team now. He always seemed to do damage on the Diamondbacks when you most desired to see no damage done.
> 
> Look at these two amused fellas:


Yeah, dude's a solid platoon player. Mashes lefties, as evidenced by his two HRs tonight. Tampa's had serious trouble getting offense early (or at all), so tonight was a welcomed sight.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

ok..sure


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

King Felix finally gets his 100th win.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Great win by Texas over arch rival Angels. Great game too.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

WHOA! What a game tonight! How did the Giants win? I have no idea! Oh, yeah, I know how: MVPOSEY!!! :mark: Wow. Tonight's game had it all, and from the 5th-7th innings it was looking bleak. Vogelsong made Wade Miley look like Willie McCovey in 1962 with a towering home run. Giants pitchers, you're killing me with the meatballs to pitchers! Just because you won it all last year doesn't mean you should carry all of the bad habits from 2012 over! 

And Brandon Belt, the emotional story of sitting and working on his hitting mechanics with Bochy for 24 hours, out of the lineup tonight and he shows up to knock in the walkoff hit! Andres Torres! Pablo Sandoval! But Posey is the hero we need, beaten up with a ball bouncing into his throat, and the smashed double to knock in a run following a Scutaro double and a Sandoval double in the 1st inning, and the magnificent game-tying home run in the 8th! :mark:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Scott Downs is a fucking joke and so is Blanton.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Just when I think all may be lost I look to the west and see my knight in shining armor. osey2


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I was just messing around and experimenting due to boredom today and I came up with a formula to calculate a player's offensive efficiency. This is just a prototype, and hell someone may have already came up with this but again, boredom got the best of me and seeing as baseball is my favorite sport, I began to play around with numbers and came up with this:

[3(XBH)+(Singles)+ 2(RBI)+ 2(SB)+(R)]+BB/AB+BB+K+CS+HBP+SF

I also plugged in some numbers from last year for some players and here are the results. 

Miguel Cabrera: 1.047
Ryan Braun: .992
Mike Trout: .985
Buster Posey: .936
Yadier Molina: .881
Chase Headley: .865
Adam Dunn: .708
Michael Young: .684
Brenden Ryan: .529

Barry Bonds also has a career offensive efficiency of 1.093. I'd say the average player is around .600

Again, this was just me messing around but I thought the results were pretty cool so I decided to share.

EDIT: Carlos Zambrano's career offensive efficiency is 0.528


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Flex would love what u did there.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Just when I thought the game was over, GIANTS.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

23 degrees in Colorado for game 1 of 2 of the double header against the Braves today. That was the coldest game in MLB history, for those keeping track.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Blue Jays continue to show why they were crowned the kings of the AL East by the pundits.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Mariano in the game, Longoria at the plate - 1ST PITCH HOME RUN~!

1 more R to tie, 2 to win. RALLY!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Cubs and Reds..I have seen this before...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Dammit Howie stop being so good.

Woah Marlins scored 8 runs so far. Stanton might be waking up?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Also, from the picture posted earlier, someone really needs to tell Posey that he's in his mid 20s and needs to get rid of the Alan Thicke hair style. 

#nohomo


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Oh look Scott Downs pitches again and guess what? He blows. Angels deserve to lose. Fuck baseball.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Stop crying. This game has been amazing. That TRET catch man.



AHHHHH Howie walk off homer...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Dude I can cry when I want to, Scott Downs is garbage. KENDRICK GOATING. ANGELS!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Are you saying it's your party?

Howie killing the Rangers right now.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Angels should have won yesterday but again Scott Downs fuck it up with a stupid error, I wont party until Angels are above .500


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

What a game, shame we had to have an epic two innings then lose it in overtime.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Any other reliever would've fucked it up, there was an error that extended the inning (Cruz safe at first). Mistakes are made, shit happens, it's baseball.

Downs isn't good though, so please keep him in relief.:side:

These two games have been great, like most Rangers/Angels games.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Super Jew Kinsler almost had a homer towards the end and it made my heart stop. I love watching him play.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Same. As soon as he it, I thought PLEASE STAY FOUL. Then he hit a rocket to 3rd and your boy LUIS saved a double.

Man that TRET catch. Just amazing.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Jimenez is awesome, one of most consistent hitter for the Angels atm. And yeah, TRET's catch was GOAT.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Cardinals with dat dominant sweep! Mujica is looking good as closer. :mark:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

So with the lost tonight, Angels are 8-12. Last year they went 6-14. 2 game improvement :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Sad that Brewers winning streak came to an end. 9 wins is still damn impressive.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Thank god, Alfredo aceves has been optioned to the minors. Hope I never have to see him in a red sox uniform again.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Fuck this bullpen and Leylands management of it. Up 1 in the 8th and you bring in a rookie to make his first career appearance? GTFOH.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Leyland is no Joe Maddon. I mean, did Leyland bring penguins in the locker room after the Tigers' last win? I don't think so.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Srsly though. He IBB'ed fucking Jeff MOTHERFUCKING Francouer.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Rondon didn't allow the flood gates to open though. That was all Coke.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Yeah but Dyson could've stole second walking. I know you gotta get the guy work sometime, but when they had Benoit warming up anyways I wished they would've used him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Yeah I don't actually disagree about sending Rondon in there. It was kinda dumb. This is a division rival game. Should be treated as seriously as possible. Benoit should've been the guy.


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Nats end their 4 game skid, by beating the Reds 8-1.
Reds had 1 hit on a HR by Votto.

Lets see if they can keep it going tomorrow.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

ugh a dominate performance from the Mariners, so embarrassing to watch Angels play sometimes.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

It's their pitching. It's so bad. I know I'm not saying anything you aren't very aware of though.

Brandon Maurer might be pretty good. He got shelled by the Astros lol, but he was tough twice against Texas and was good again tonight vs Angels.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I know its the pitching and I hate that Richards takes the fall here because I want him to be a success but he isnt consistent. The offense was just sad tonight, they look like they didnt want to be there.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I think the Rays might have the worst lineup in all of baseball.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Still fucking up Peavy tonight.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



Mikey Damage said:


> Still fucking up Peavy tonight.







...The Sox won? Peavy 6.2 Innings pitched, 6 hits, 3 er, 1 walk, 6K, 2HR (to Joyce and Longoria...the 2 people that should hit home runs on the Rays)...I don't think that is considered "Fucking" Peavy up, but please, try again.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Marcum came back today. Got lit up though, it seems. 

just kidding it was that carson fuck that got lit up.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Gavin Floyd out with an injury...


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Dunn just hit a homerun off a lefty. Pretty sure the world is ending tonight.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

DAT MATT MOORE


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Blanton 0-4, plz let Richards take his spot once Weaver comes back. FUCK YOU BLANTON


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



WWF said:


> DAT MATT MOORE






He let Dunn hit a home run off of him, he should feel terrible.


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm wondering what you fellas that are fans of different teams think about the 2013 Texas Rangers ball club. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Texas's offense is pretty solid, and they will only get better as the season heads into the summer. Darvis continues to be a BEAST and can easily get 20+ wins this year.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

I'm somewhat shocked at how good Pittsburgh's pitching has been. I thought they'd struggle before calling up Jameson and Gerrit Cole in June. They're at the top of the NL Central if they beat STL today.

Also, Lackey returns today for Boston. Tazawa, Uehara and Bailey have been extraordinary in the bullpen.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Quite surprised at Lackey returning, I figured he would be out longer than 2-3 weeks.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

You're not the only one who is surprised at the extent of that injury. He looked like he was in agony. I could not believe it was diagnosed as inflammation only. On an injury related note, Hanrahan will be back soon. Hanrahan has been somewhat wild, dating back to last year in Pittsburgh, so I'm not sure how much of a leash he will have from Farrell. I think Bailey is the better pitcher, but looks like Joel will be returning to 9th inning duties.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

Whats with Hamels so far? Walked six to the Mets.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*

LOL ALEX RIOS


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



El Conquistador said:


> You're not the only one who is surprised at the extent of that injury. He looked like he was in agony. I could not believe it was diagnosed as inflammation only. On an injury related note, Hanrahan will be back soon. Hanrahan has been somewhat wild, dating back to last year in Pittsburgh, so I'm not sure how much of a leash he will have from Farrell. I think Bailey is the better pitcher, but looks like Joel will be returning to 9th inning duties.


If Bailey is the better pitcher then the Red Sox are better off not using him as the closer, whether it's intentional or not.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: PAPI unstoppable as SAWX keeping rolling*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Whats with Hamels so far? Walked six to the Mets.


A lot of those pitches were borderline strikes. He just didn't get the calls. Still, he doesn't have his usual control yet. While he did walk 6, he K 8 and only gave up 2 hits.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Great now the Angels bullpen is blowing leads fpalm


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

MOTHER FUCKING FISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

A few more losses like this and they can fire Mike..he needs to go, team needs a change. That is if they lose, but I'm sure they will.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Bottom of the 18th coming up. Marathon game, lol.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

One of the worst games ever, blow two fucking leads. Time to make some fucking changes.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Even I couldn't watch all 19 innings. 

Chris Young's shot in the one of the extra frames was a home run and should've ended the game there. It hit a sign that was out of play, but the umps didn't notice that on review or they felt it was inconclusive.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Hamilton had another disappointing night, 0-8. So bad.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

*Best moment of the year so far. Todd hits a HR for TEDDY!










*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Pretty excited for the Rays game tonight, as they're in Kansas City to face James Shields tonight.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Would be better if it was Wil Myers' first game. HYPE


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Angels lose Bourjos and Jimenez to injuries, and to make matters worse both are the most consistent hitters in the line up. Ugh.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Why do Ross and Gio refuse to throw secondary pitch offerings? Big league hitters are too good to not eventually pick up on them throwing fastballs 80-90% of the time.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

HANLEY making his season debut tonight...


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

This thread is dieing. Today sucks for my fantasy team I have like 3 players going...while the other person has a full roster going.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

KC/TB is playing a game in a downpour. I don't think I've ever seen them play baseball when it's raining like this.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

The GIANTS are the Kings of the Comeback! Comeback kids!

Brandon Belt has become our own first base answer to Paul Goldschmidt against the gritty, poisonous Diamondbacks! Three huge, momentous home runs against them in a week and a half, a walkoff hit, so many big hits. The Giants are batting .600 in the 9th inning of games; their worst inning is the 4th inning, at about .173. Giants are fourth in fWAR. We've had two blowout wins and two beatdown losses, and every other game this year so far feels like a nail-biting, hair-pulling, want-to-cover-your-eyes-at-times-and-pray affair. So much heart-stopping entertainmnent value. So many comebacks. Don't know how much more of this I can take. 1/6th through the season? My God. All of the starters except for Scutaro (72) and Belt (98) have an OPS+ over 100. Pablo Sandoval had 35 hits in the month of April, the most for any Giant in the history of the organization since 1900. (Sandoval was deservedly one of the four candidates for NL Player of the Month--Justin Upton just won tha.) HUNTER PENCE with his longest career home run last night! Did I mention Brandon Belt?!

Starting pitchers not named Madison Bumgarner could try to give our bullpen and offense a break by being considerably better, though.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

This is a fine little piece on Pablo Sandoval's most ridiculous home runs: http://www.mccoveychronicles.com/2013/5/2/4293558/pablo-sandovals-most-ridiculous-home-runs


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

AZ announcers put up the stat that PANDA hits .455 with RISP @ Chase Field. Then he smashed a double lol. Vin Scully later brought up PANDA's ownage at Chase. After the double, he's hitting .475.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



MrMister said:


> AZ announcers put up the stat that PANDA hits .455 with RISP @ Chase Field. Then he smashed a double lol. Vin Scully later brought up PANDA's ownage at Chase. After the double, he's hitting .475.


(Y)(Y)(Y)

By the way, I watched that Angels/A's game to the bitter end after switching over after the Giants won at about 10:20 west coast time that night. Fun times, but sorry to see the injuries for both sides.

Hate to say "I told you so" in this thread about Brett Anderson. Poor guy will just never stay healthy. (I didn't really "tell anyone so," either specifically or rhetorically. No one disagreed with me, lol.)


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

MLB gonna MLB:



> Umpire Tom Hallion and Rays players David Price, Jeremy Hellickson and Matt Moore have been fined by MLB for their actions on Sunday. There will be no suspensions.
> 
> All three players were fined $1,000, and it is believed Hallion was fined the same amount.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

All three players were fined $1,000




....Price pulled that out of his baseball bag probably when he heard about the fine and said, "here's the money."


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Sweep Padres. Get sweeped by Padres. Get sweeped by Diamonds. Sweep Diamondbacks.

Gotta love baseball. :side: 

Pumped for GIANTS/fuckdodgers ROUND TWO. Based on the patterns of this season though we'll go 1-2 in the series. :side: 

Fuck that, #BEATLA.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*










GOAT :verlander


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Hanrahan already won the closers job back....why? Bailey has been good.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Having two guys that can be closers is a good problem to have I reckon.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Bailey is hurt. I'm not so sure Farrell would have elected to go to Hanrahan before Bailey if Bailey wasn't unavailable.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Blanton 0-5. That is all.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



El Conquistador said:


> Bailey is hurt. I'm not so sure Farrell would have elected to go to Hanrahan before Bailey if Bailey wasn't unavailable.


Yeah I had no clue that Bailey was hurt, they kept showing him dressed in the bullpen so I assumed he was healthy.


Also, thank you Youtube for recommending this video to me.






:bron

Edit: Video isn't showing up for me, so


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Jmacz, when you want a youtube vid show up, just enter the part after the = of the url.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Boggs gets demoted and Carlos Martinez gets called up! Seen him pictch in Springfield (AA affiliate) five days ago! Has some nasty stuff. I am so happy with this move. Boggs needed this bad. Now we have Martinez and Rosenthal in our pen for a short time. :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

R.I.P Gavin Floyd


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Roy Oswalt will pitch for the Rockies. He was awful in Arlington. He'll be even worse in Coors.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

This is about as good a recap on the month that was April 2013 for the San Francisco Giants as I suspect there will be anytime soon: http://blogs.mercurynews.com/giants...s-and-ups-busters-subtle-shots-and-much-more/

Do click on the gif. links because they're all funny. The "Bochy vs. Rail" one always cracks me up, partly due to the game time context.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

RICKY ROMERO IS BACK LADIES AND GENTLEMEN. WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. MOWING THEM DOWN.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



JM said:


> RICKY ROMERO IS BACK LADIES AND GENTLEMEN. WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. MOWING THEM DOWN.


Thought you were being serious w/ him 'Mowing them down.' I looked at the box score, and LEL'd.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Excellent pitching from Vargas tonight, only gave up 3 hits but shut the O's out. TNT came alive today. :trout2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

MVPOSEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



> Alex Pavlovic ‏@AlexPavlovic 41s
> According to #SFGiants PR guys, that’s the team’s seventh game-tying or go-ahead homer in eighth inning or later. Leads the Majors.


Phewww.

Tipping my cap to Clayton Kershaw. He no-hit us for an eternity but a win is a win and what a win! MVPosey's first-ever walkoff home run!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



> Result	MPH	Pitch	NF	BRK	PFX
> 1	Ball	94	Sinker	56	7.9	12
> 2	Foul	94	Sinker	73	7.7	13
> 3	Ball	95	Sinker	35	7.3	10
> ...


Is Posey terrible against sinkers?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



El Conquistador said:


> R.I.P Gavin Floyd





Thank god. Every damn game....5 or 6 shutout innings, then in the 6th or 7th he goes, "well I guess I can give up 4 or 5 runs now."


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



DubC said:


> Is Posey terrible against sinkers?


Meh, not really, but if you're the other team you probably want to throw those at him rather than just about anything else. Giants as a team struggle against sinkerballers in a special way. Partly because they tend to be rough on contact hitters, and the lineup has a bunch of those in it just about every night.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Cardinals hold the best record in the National League. Hopefully the bullpen will get better with the demotion of Boggs. Looked good last night. In Martinez's debut, he gave up 1 H in an inning. I'd be scared to have to face him and Rosenthal all in the same night.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



DesolationRow said:


> Meh, not really, but if you're the other team you probably want to throw those at him rather than just about anything else. Giants as a team struggle against sinkerballers in a special way. Partly because they tend to be rough on contact hitters, and the lineup has a bunch of those in it just about every night.


It was a pretty poor sinker given where he threw it, good thing osey1 took advantage of it.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

At what point do the Cubs starters lock the bull pen in the back..at the very least Marmol


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Tim Tebow got released? I heard the Cubs needed a closer..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

So weird seeing Price get an AB.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

So after the game tonight, there were a couple "fire scioscia" chants and it was pretty deserving after that 9th inning fuck up. How the fuck do you not let Callaspo sac bunt and advance Trumbo to second with the game tied? Horrible decision to try a steal. fpalm


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



Evilerk said:


> At what point do the Cubs starters lock the bull pen in the back..at the very least Marmol





The Cubs should just have their starters and starters only in the bullpen. Pitchers should stop being pansy's and actually pitch on 3-4 days rest.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



Sidewinder400 said:


> The Cubs should just have their starters and starters only in the bullpen. Pitchers should stop being pansy's and actually pitch on 3-4 days rest.


The starters have been a pleasent suprise as has Gregg..Jackson has been alil iffy..perhaps he will move to the pen when Garza gets back..sometimres I just wonder what incriminating photos Marmol has on people that he's still pitching for us


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



Evilerk said:


> The starters have been a pleasent suprise as has Gregg..Jackson has been alil iffy..perhaps he will move to the pen when Garza gets back..sometimres I just wonder what incriminating photos Marmol has on people that he's still pitching for us





No one wants Marmol. Also doesn't he have a decent contract? You can't just send someone down to the minors with a big contract.


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

The name of this thread doesn't make sense 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

That's because the Rangers are better than the AAAstros.

RANGERS:mark:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

11-20. I guess we all know where the 2012 red soxs are playing this season.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Cardinals continue to prove that their organization is better than everyone elses.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



MrMister said:


> That's because the Rangers are better than the AAAstros.
> 
> RANGERS:mark:


it's good to have goals


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

loldodgers
loljays
lolangels

lolpaperchampions


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



Sidewinder400 said:


> No one wants Marmol. Also doesn't he have a decent contract? You can't just send someone down to the minors with a big contract.


he needs to have an "accident"..indeed no one wants him..so his just going to take up a roster spotand blow the game when he comes in..good times:side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



TomahawkJock said:


> Cardinals continue to prove that their organization is better than everyone elses.


You'll be back in a few weeks pissing and moaning about SOMETHING that isn't perfect about the Cards.

inb4 this happens.<3

Seriously though, do you think their starters aside from Wainwright (cause he's actually awesome) are getting lucky?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

pretty sure the organization that has won 2 of the last 3 world series' is better than everyone elses, just saying osey2


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

:verlander gonna :verlander. In fact we should be surprised he _didn't_ get the no hitter today.

idc if it was Houston it's VERLANDER god dammit


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



MrMister said:


> You'll be back in a few weeks pissing and moaning about SOMETHING that isn't perfect about the Cards.
> 
> inb4 this happens.<3
> 
> Seriously though, do you think their starters aside from Wainwright (cause he's actually awesome) are getting lucky?


I wouldn't say it's a matter of luck. They are just hitting their spots. They are also being backed up by the best defensive team in the NL so that always makes things less stressful upon them. I fully expect Garcia to begin to sputter out. He's always been a streaky guy. 

Westbrook may have a low ERA but he's only went over seven innings once. He also gives up a lot of hits but again, the defense is helping him out a lot seeing as how he is a ground ball pitcher.

Lynn has lost a lot of weight and his stuff has been good this year. He might end up being our true #2 by the time the year is over with. 

Shelby Miller has suprised the hell out of me. I didn't expect him to start off like this. He might have a year like Lynn did last year. Start off hot but then as teams figure him out, his numbers get worse in the second half. But he still has a lot of time to develop and our staff will give him more than enough time to do that. 

So yeah, our staff outside of Wainright, in my opinion is good but I'm still a little skeptical. It's the defense thats helped them out the most. I sure as hell didn't expect amazing defense out of our infield this year. If anything, THAT is what has shocked me the most. 

Don't get me started on the bullpen though. You know how I feel about that.. :side:


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

SWEEP LA. PENCE.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

@ TJ: Yeah I'm not really saying the starters are just lucky. Garcia and especially Miller are pretty good. I'd say Miller is better than pretty good. Westbrook though? lol nah. Lynn is an ok middle rotation guy. I just think luck is on their side right now. Of course it's hard to lose when you're shelling the opposition as well. 

Last I heard Westbrook leads the NL in ERA. That can't last. But I reckon if you got Wainwright, Lynn, Miller, and Garcia, you could do a lot worse.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Wainwright, Miller, and Garcia are a good 3-some. Anything you can get out of Lynn and Westbrook is just a win.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Westbrook has been fantastic, too. Terrible K/BB ratio, but he's not giving up runs, which is all that really matters.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

For the LA hype wagoners, Giants are 5-1 against the Dodgers this year.  

Pence responsible for all 4 runs tonight. We are at the mercy of his people. San Francisco is theirs.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I was at last night's Dodgers/Giants game. And tonight's. Section 323. So awesome. SWEEP LA!!!!!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Hawk is so going to get fined again, he keeps saying the Sox got hosed on that homerun/ foul ball. He won't stop talking about it...


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I personally think Dodgers would be fine if they were healthy. Funny that the team had like 8 pitchers in the rotation and thought they didn't need extras lol.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

:lmao HAWK

He almost cussed. Yelled SONAVA...

I wish I could. I wish I could cuss. - HAWK


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

that was legendary play-by-play.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Happy 82nd Birthday to the greatest player in the history of the game, Willie Mays. 

Congratulations, Willie, and you were such a great godfather, you helped to raise the one guy who might have been even better than the best of all time, Barry Bonds.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I know it was Big Al running to 2nd..but you can't be lazy with the the tag


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

Rangers rookie giving up 6 runs to the cubs. SMH


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

If you guys are looking for a turning point for the Jays at the end of the season keep today in mind.

lolRays.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

JOEL HANRAHAN SUCKS



DesolationRow said:


> Happy 82nd Birthday to the greatest player in the history of the game, Willie Mays.


:kobe8


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

FUCKING BLUE JAYS, FINALLY


Oh man, good time to start fucking PLAYING <3


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Don't get too excited yet. Starting pitching which has been bad all year continues to be bad.. At least they scored some runs this game


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Good thing I forgot to take Arencibia off my starting line up for today...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Takers Revenge said:


> Don't get too excited yet. Starting pitching which has been bad all year continues to be bad.. At least they scored some runs this game


These are the type of games that turn EVERYTHING around. It happens.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Not really. As the old cliche goes, momentum is in the next games starter. 1 game of 162 isn't anything season changing (unless something like a major injury were to occur, of course).


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Cubs scored 9 runs on the Rangers...who knew Sappelt was the cancer in the dugout:O


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

The Seagulls at AT&T Park don't give two shits or a fuck


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Perfect Poster said:


> Not really. As the old cliche goes, momentum is in the next games starter. 1 game of 162 isn't anything season changing (unless something like a major injury were to occur, of course).


Thats stupid and no one says that.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Former Orioles skipper Earl Weaver said that.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Speaking of Earl Weaver, this is one of my favorite baseball quotes, which explains so much about why baseball is so wonderful:

_"You can't sit on a lead and run a few plays into the line and just kill the clock. You've got to throw the ball over the damn plate and give the other man his chance. That's why baseball is the greatest game of them all."_


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Also, Alfonso Marquez is a horrible umpire. Saw some of the A's game, which had Angel Hernandez behind home plate and he was his usual atrocious self. Then Marquez pissing my boy Madison Bumgarner off. Fuck off, assholes in blue.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Good for Earl Weaver. 

People always talk about turning points in seasons and they often go back to one game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Yeah really don't think a HR by JP Arencibia will make Dickey, JJ, and Morrow pitch better or heal Reyes's ankle.

It might ignite the offense. Maybe. 

What am i saying? You guys got Ricky Romero. Jays about to own faces.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

It wasn't just a HR by JP... It was a coming back from down 7-0.

But I don't care to talk about it further. Like I said, if you're searching for turning points at the end of the season this may be a game to look at.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

The comeback is meaningless without JP going yard on Rodney. There's no denying that can be a spark for the team.

I'm just giving you shit. The lineup is too good to be this bad for very long. Still don't know about these starters though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

JPs HR was apart of the comeback, it is not sperate nor all encompassing. Was 2 runs of the required 8. You pick the weirdest things to fixate on lulz.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

If he doesn't hit the HR, they lose right? Rodney saves the game (didn't watch the game btw so this might not be 100% accurate). Of course all the other shit matters, but JP's homer capped it off. It's the MOST dramatic moment. That's why it's a big deal.

Keep not talking about it though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Fixated.


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

If momentum in baseball did exist, the Athletics would have at least made it to the World Series last year.

And the Rangers wouldn't of lost like little t ball players to the Cubs last night. They came back down 3-0 to beat Jon Lester on a walk off the night before.

Like someone stated before, momentum won't make a starting pitcher any better and sure as hell isn't going to heal Harrison, Feliz, Perez, or Lewis any faster. 3/5 would be starters for Texas' rotation.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Yeah that was the Rangers worst game by far last night. Tepesch had been doing ok until Wash walked the number 8 hitter and the pitcher started a rally. Not really blaming Wash, but the announcers said that Barney was 0 for his last 16. Might wanna just pitch to him. But whatever, it's baseball. Funky shit is gonna happen.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



JM said:


> Thats stupid and no one says that.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No u.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Momentum exists within a given baseball game, and you can envision it in your head while you're watching a game, or look at the win probability chart afterward to confirm your suspicions. I even think that momentum can exist within a short series, to a limited extent or degree. For instance, when the Reds were crushing the Giants in the first two games of the NLDS last year, I'd say that in Game 3 in Cincinnati, you could sense that the Reds had the "momentum" within that short series at that point in time. But "momentum" by itself doesn't overpower an initially shaky but eventually solid Ryan Vogelsong in Game 3, or avoid getting thrown out at 3rd base by Buster Posey when Brandon Phillips goes for it after taking second base on a Vogelsong wild pitch. 

By contrast, the sense of the World Series was that the Giants had "momentum" after not only beating Justin Verlander but rocking him and winning Game 1 very easily. But Madison Bumgarner had to pitch as well as he did to make Game 2 a win. Etceteras.

No one game changes the fortunes of any team for one season, no matter how dramatic or awe-inspiring. The Angels beating the Tigers the other week in extra innings doesn't make the Angels any better, nor does it really say anything about the Tigers. The Cubs aren't going to do very well this season, despite crushing the Rangers last night. (I do think it's kind of funny that after that game, the clubs have opposite records: 20-12 vs. 12-20.) 

Baseball presents a multitude of variables, idiosyncrasies and loads of silly luck. Every team wins, every team loses, every team gets its heart broken, every team comes back from behind like in the final game of a Disney sports movie. We can only look at overall trends to consider where teams are going in general.

But, hey, it's cool that the Blue Jays won in such grand style and all. Looks like Fernando Rodney might be done pitching unbelievably above his career norms ala 2012, too.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Nice thesis. You should go to grad school.

LET ME REPLY WITH THIS. JM: the Jays have no hope of making the playoffs with that pitching staff.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Braves this season are 18-3 when they hit at least 1 HR (1-9 when they don't hit a home run). Per ESPN. OMG guys, scoring runs wins you games. Who knew?

Braves are off to a good start, but it's only May. This team is a let down in August, so I'm not convinced they'll do much yet.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

JA Happ took a scorching line drive off his face. Stretchered off the field.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Jays COMEBACK again. Here we come.



El Conquistador said:


> Nice thesis. You should go to grad school.


:lmao


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

The Jays make a comeback damn near every game unfortunately to fall short most times. It would really help if starting pitching didn't give up runs within the first 2 innings of every game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I don't really care what inning they give up runs in as long as they keep it to 4 or less. Offense can do the rest.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Just saying it would nice to get a lead early instead of always being down.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

What annoyed me the most was giving up runs after every inning they scored runs. They were doing that earlier.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Ya that's a real piss off when that happens. Inability to sustain any sort of lead.. At least the Red Sox are doing well this year!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Wut? Fuck the Red Sox.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Something has to be wrong with Kimbrel. Overuse the last two years may have cooked his elbow. Only topping out at 95-96 MPH these days instead of his usual 99-101. I'd be concerned if I'm the Braves. He doesn't look like himself.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I was expecting something like that. Ive been a Red Sox fan ever since the 2003 ALCS and the Aaron Boone walk off dinger.. If your wondering yes I actually am Canadian.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I wasn't wondering.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Blue Jays win again. Would be sweeter if Catalanotto were still there 

Fucking retirement.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Stay safe JA Happ. Serious.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

that was terrible. couldn't look away. what if vin scully was commentating when it happened? hope he's OK.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I read he's conscious and in stable condition with feeling in all extremities. That seems like a best case scenario to me.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

sorry I was talking about Lincecum jobbing out to the Phillies. 

ugh. baseball is such a stupid sport that makes no sense and I wish I could turn it off or look away when it's on.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Looks like J.A. Happ will be okay. Thank goodness.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Blanton to go 0-6 today


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

GIANTS avoid the sweep by beating the Phillies today. Zito played an excellent game. Romo had a rare poor performance allowing the Phillies to tie it in the 9th but they tagged in Posey in the 10th who got on base and stole a base, setting up Torress for the walk-off hit. Good game.

who's ready for a 4-game Giants/Braves series? and we don't have Zito for it. :argh:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

ZITO. QUIROZ. PENCE. POSEY. TORRES.

Out of eleven home victories, now after today, five walk-offs. _Phewww._


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Astros are outperforming Angels. Time for some changes although it might be too late to save this pathetic season.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Jesus Christ, Maddon gets ejected for arguing an OBVIOUS call. Izturis grounds out to first, but the 1B Ump says the ball hit off his foot. The replay shows that the ball was NOWHERE close to his foot, and Izturis acted like a bitch in order to get the call. Dude went on to strike out, but my God, it was a terrible call. Rays up 6-2 atm in what could be Maddon's 600th win as the Rays' manager.

Umps fucked up a call last night and Joe was ejected, too. MY JIMMIES...


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



DesolationRow said:


> ZITO. QUIROZ. PENCE. POSEY. TORRES.
> 
> Out of eleven home victories, now after today, five walk-offs. _Phewww._





To be honest, the only way they could technically win today was a walk off...since Romo decided to blow a save.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Paul Goldschmidt has complete owned the loldodgers in their series.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



Sidewinder400 said:


> To be honest, the only way they could technically win today was a walk off...since Romo decided to blow a save.


Or... they could only technically win via a walk-off because it was tied going to extra innings and they were home. Don't think Romo decided to blow a save. 

I miscounted earlier, though. Five walk off wins out of _twelve_ home victories. Still...

Looks like Hanrahan's injury is worse than was previously believed. That's too bad.

Adrian Gonzalez reinjured his strained neck playing tonight. Should not have been playing.

Dodgers now in a 7-game losing streak. LOL. :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

KINSLER a triple short of the cycle tonight. 

Really not sure why the Rangers don't steal more. They got speed. Use it.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



Sidewinder400 said:


> To be honest, the only way they could technically win today was a walk off...since Romo decided to blow a save.


I'm pretty sure his point was that Giants games have been mostly nail-biters this year, not to brag that his team hasn't been winning games comfortably. just my common sense take. :lelbron

LOLDODGERS


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Josh Hamilton and Albert Pujols are posting a combined -1.0 WAR for the Angels after 32 games this season.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I think MrMr has also realized like I did last year when Pujols left that having a STAR on your team isn't necessarily a good thing. Not having Pujols around last year made the Cardinals rally around each other and the team as a whole was better because of it. I think the Rangers are doing the same thing.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Jesus Christ @ that blown HR call in the OAK/CLE game last night

Angel Hernandez is legit the worst official in professional sports :lmao


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



TomahawkJock said:


> I think MrMr has also realized like I did last year when Pujols left that having a STAR on your team isn't necessarily a good thing. Not having Pujols around last year made the Cardinals rally around each other and the team as a whole was better because of it. I think the Rangers are doing the same thing.


I wouldn't say that the Cards were better than they year before, since they won the World Series. But yeah they did much better than I thought they would be.


I don't like the A's but they got robbed on that home run that wasn't. I can see why you would call it a double at first, but after replay they should have called it a homer.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



DesolationRow said:


> Josh Hamilton and Albert Pujols are posting a combined -1.0 WAR for the Angels after 32 games this season.


Im giving Pujols a pass since he is dealing with a couple injuries but Hamilton....fucking Christ.


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

How exactly are the Yankees leading the AL wild card with all of their injuries and their rag tag group of players?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Because it's May...


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



WOOLCUNT said:


> I wouldn't say that the Cards were better than they year before, since they won the World Series. But yeah they did much better than I thought they would be.


nah let's say the Cards were better than the year before and that the GIANTS were just that much better. :mark: Tomahawk putting us over.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

LOL

Bottom of the 10th: The Jays allow a double to Longoria, intentionally walk Loney, and Roberts drew the walk. Then, Lincoln was ahead of Luke Scott 0-2 and somehow managed to walk him, scoring Longoria and winning the game for Tampa. 

#BLUEJAYS


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Anyone read about the huge botch the umpires did in the Angels/Astros game? It was so bad.


----------



## Heel Green Ranger (Mar 1, 2013)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



DubC said:


> Anyone read about the huge botch the umpires did in the Angels/Astros game? It was so bad.


Yeah at least The Angels won the game though. I can't stand MLB's umpires. You have Harper getting thrown out the other day, the missed homerun by the umps in Cleveland that would've tied the game in the 9th, and the fact that the umps in Houston yesterday didn't know the rules. Just flat out embarrassing thus far, it's like the umps this year are trying to give the NFL replacement refs a run for their money.


----------



## Heel Green Ranger (Mar 1, 2013)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

My Red Sox have been pissing me off recently losing 6 out of their last 7. Hopefully Lester stops the slide tonight against Toronto.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

JOSE ON THE WEST COAST. :mark:


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Shelby Miller what a stud.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

DEREK DIETRICH :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

MATT CAIN LOOKED LIKE MATT CAIN. GIANTS CLOBBER BRAVES. KNOCK TIM HUDSON OUT IN THE 4TH IN A 6-RUN INNING. PAGAN HITS 2-RUN HOMER LATER. 

:mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Also: I think Shelby Miller just might be for real. Holy shit.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

that 4th inning was a Giants baseball wet dream. :mark: SCORING RUNS.

feel good about Bumgarner tomorrow. feel terrible about Lincecum on Sunday.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Dodgers lost to the MAArlins tonight. Probably will lose tomorrow too, as well as the next day. Will not be shocked if they get swept. Paul Goldschmidt beating them 9-7 last series may have destroyed their TWTW.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

lol @ Dodgers in last place.

don't really see the DBacks or Rockies keeping pace in the long haul, even with our pitching issues.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

:lmao 

LOL DODGERS Update: Dodgers are 2 games above the worst record in MLB, which is held by the Miami Marlins. Well, that should be quickly fixed after the next two days. :lol


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I don't know which LA failure is more lol worthy. The Dodgers are in last place, yet still are a 1/2 game better than the Angels :lmao

Also must see :verlander tonight. Yayayayay


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

they are pretty much equal.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Oh, by the way... What do we do when our shitty player is finally optioned to AAA where he belongs? Because that mercifully happened to Hector Sanchez eight days ago. Meant to ask about it ever since.

I sincerely can't think of a player on our roster who deserves the fate of being my avatar. Guillermo Quiroz, the true backup catcher now, hit a walk-off homer coming off the bench in the 10th inning against the Dodgers a week ago tonight with me in attendance the night after the frontline catcher, MVPosey, did the same thing against the blue meanies. He also threw two Phillies out in beautiful fashion Wednesday afternoon (and Posey wasn't having it with the Braves last night, heh). 

Nick Noonan, utility infielder, serves a purpose, giving Scutaro a rest in later innings like last night (Scoots is now on a 10-game hitting streak) and being a solid bench bat against right-handed pitchers. 

Hmmm... I guess I'll go with Francisco Peguero. Corner outfielder with potential, but so far he's been disappointing up here with his two-pitch at-bats. Sorry, Frankie Pegs!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Yeah if your guy gets shipped to AAA, he's no longer worthy of ridicule. Same with prolonged injuries. No fun to make fun of the injured or AAA'd player.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

The Angels are 9 games under 500 :hb


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



Ring General Daniels said:


> The Angels are 9 games under 500 :hb







Don't worry, after the White Sox series, they'll be less under .500.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I thought the same thing going into the Astros series :lmao

I like how the home grown talent is playing great and the players we "bought" are sucking.

I don't really blame Albert though, i mean he is hurt, but Hamilton & CJ WTF?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

The Rockies just got their first hit in 51 batters. lolRockies.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Two years into the ten year Pujols investment.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



El Conquistador said:


> Two years into the ten year Pujols investment.







Maybe the Angels can take Dunn off of the Sox?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Holiday even gets injured when he's out by a mile.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Tigers 20-13 and I've yet to watch a game, it's a shame.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Pujols should be a clear example of why you don't pay guys the big bucks over 30 for past performances.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Giants obliterate the Braves again, Madison fucking Bumgarner now owns all of their souls! MVPosey, Blanco, Sandoval and friends get it done. :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Evan Longoria, not a bad baseball player.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

WOW, what an odd (and GREAT) win for Tampa. Were up 6-4 in the 7th, and Hellickson loaded the bases then allowed a Grand Slam, tying it at 6. Jamey Wright comes in, loads the bases AGAIN, and walks in a run, putting the Padres up 7-6. Fast forward to the 9th, and with 2 outs, Zobrist draws a walk. LonGOAT up to bat, and hits a walk-off 2-R Homer!

Rays at .500 now. Things are looking up.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Indians and Tigers having a slobberknocker of sorts.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Went to KC this evening and watched the Royals game. Just so you guys know, KC fans boo the shit out of Cano still. It's rather amusing. It was a great pleasure getting to see Andy Pettite pitch a whole whopping seven innings which I found spectacular at his age. Then in the 9th, I got to see Rivera close it out. For a second there, I thought I was going to see a MO blown save which would have been a sight. It's amazing the reaction Rivera got when he came out of the pen. A standing ovation for the man. I ain't much of a Royals or Yankees fan but I was invited by a friend and who am I to pass up on an MLB game?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



Ring General Daniels said:


> I thought the same thing going into the Astros series :lmao
> 
> I like how the home grown talent is playing great and the players we "bought" are sucking.
> 
> I don't really blame Albert though, i mean he is hurt, but Hamilton & CJ WTF?


I don't get Wilson either save he must've been extremely lucky as a Ranger. You go from Arlington to Angels Stadium and you get worse? This seems impossible unless you were really lucky in Texas.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Its even funnier that he is the Angels best pitcher atm. Great win for the Halos tonight, TRET owning as usual.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Braves got killed by the GIANTS today

probably return the favor tomorrow. this is baseball. also lincecum.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

This highly amusing creation has been seen on McCovey Cove the last several games, beginning during the Wednesday afternoon game against the Phillies:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

What the fuck is Jaba the hut doing telling Rivera not to shush him?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



TomahawkJock said:


> Went to KC this evening and watched the Royals game. Just so you guys know, KC fans boo the shit out of Cano still. It's rather amusing. It was a great pleasure getting to see Andy Pettite pitch a whole whopping seven innings which I found spectacular at his age. Then in the 9th, I got to see Rivera close it out. For a second there, I thought I was going to see a MO blown save which would have been a sight. It's amazing the reaction Rivera got when he came out of the pen. A standing ovation for the man. I ain't much of a Royals or Yankees fan but I was invited by a friend and who am I to pass up on an MLB game?


Sounds like fun!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Think its time for a new avatar. Lind has been not completely shitty lately.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

If you want to hear a thud watch the replay of Bonafacio's HR.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

What are the Yankees going to do with Wells when Granderson comes back?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Wells, Gardner and Hafner will probably platoon at LF and DH. If I was guessing. Lots of pinch run opportunities as well whenever Ichiro, Granderson or Gardner sit.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

So, it turns out that James Loney is a fucking monster. I feel ashamed for underestimating him and calling him the worst player in Baseball; he's certainly proven me wrong. 

Dude's hitting .376/.429/.560 with 3 HR, 16 R, 20 RBI, and 2 SB. Not spectacular numbers, but he's putting the ball in play at a fantastic rate. Lefties were thought to be his weakness, but he's hitting .526 against them.


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

1,2,3 for "Mr. Nibbles" Kevin Gregg. 
Record is now 20-17. 

Another typical loss. 
Score runs early (1 run today, even with the bases loaded in the 1st), then start struggling to get on base. After they knock the starter out (because of the pitch count), they get nothing against the bullpen. While this is happening on offense, watch our bullpen blow the lead. 

The offense is still crap. Can't remember the last time the Nats scored against any bullpen. Seems like a month.

Opponents strategy, limit the damage for 5 innings. Then, bring in the bullpen. Now, just watch the 0's be put up.

A playoff team, my ass. Right now they are still a bunch of overrated scrubs. 

Espinoza is still garbage. He swings at everything that bounces to the plate. Get your eyes checked you blind bastard!
Storen still choking and blowing leads.

Should have left Gio in to finish the game. I had more faith in him keeping the lead.



O's are winning today. Go O's!


Let's go Giants!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Tim Lincecum is perfectly cromulent, giving up a mere two hits and three walks; Giants beat up on Braves _again_. Scutaro extends his hitting streak to 12 games with a dinger and a double. Gregor Blanco would have had a home run in any other ball park; unfortunately a ground rule double which scored one run but would have scored another. Belt with an opposite field dinger, and Sandoval with the 63rd Giants "splash hit" home run.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

This was an encouraging series. Took 3 of 4 against the Braves in a very convincing fashion - without resorting to the Barry Zito auto-win.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



CamillePunk said:


> This was an encouraging series. Took 3 of 4 against the Braves in a very convincing fashion - without resorting to the Barry Zito auto-win.


Hahaha, indeed.

EDIT: Giants leading the NL in batting average and hits, and second in the NL in runs scored now. Whoohoo!

Last year the Giants hit a grand total of 23 home runs at AT&T Park. All last year. They now have 20 at AT&T Park at this point in the 2013 season.

23-15 record approximately 1/5th of the way through the season. I'll take it.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Fucking Victorino is DTD every other day. Bastard is on my fantasy team, stay healthy, you nugget.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Bah, it was a nice pitching duel between the Angels and White Soxs but Sale was BEASTING.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Nothing Angels could do tonight..sale was stellar..series win is good..hopefully they can keep winning

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

James Loney is a very interesting player. Can never really tell his skill level. He puts up decent numbers but always seems to always be looked at negatively.

McCarthy finally pitched well!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



peep4life said:


> Nothing Angels could do tonight..sale was stellar..series win is good..hopefully they can keep winning
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:trout2 did prevent a perfect game. WHAT A GUY.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



Catalanotto said:


> Fucking Victorino is DTD every other day. Bastard is on my fantasy team, stay healthy, you nugget.


No fucking kidding. It seems like Victorino has been DTD every day for this whole entire season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

He's pretty fortunate today. That looked brutal. Someone has to have a GIF of that. You kinda need the audio though to hear the thud.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

This is the best I could find:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Good lord that looks painful.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Rizzo signed a 7-year extension with the Cubs? MISTAKE.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Victorino is FEARLESS.

Yeah that hurt.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Serves him right for trying to bring back Bonafacio's 1 HR every 2 years!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

lulz

Him hitting a HR was the shock of the day for sure.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

fuck, my Angels suck. Like really.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



WWF said:


> Rizzo signed a 7-year extension with the Cubs? MISTAKE.


I don't know. Seems like the Cubs are getting themselves a bargain with this deal. Securing him while locking his salary at $6 million a year appears to be a very sagacious, pound-wise, penny-foolish move that has almost no chance of backfiring on them too violenly. Absolute worst case scenario, Rizzo is a long-term bust, they have to eat a mere $6 million a year, which is fairly palatable in today's MLB market.

Rizzo is hardly a perfect player, mind you, but last year in only 87 games he was good enough to post a 1.8 WAR for the Cubs. By WAR/salary value breakdowns, he was worth $7.9 million in the 2012 MLB market last year while appearing in approximately one half of the season's games. At this point in the 2013 season, he's already given the Cubs 1.1 WAR. Which equals roughly $5.4 million in today's market. 

If he can simply not fall off some cliff, this seems like an excellent, financially prudent move on the part of the Cubs.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I'm a big fan of Rizzo. In hindsight, wish the Red Sox didn't trade him. Not the most amazing player in the world, but it's someone good to build around in Chicago, along with Starlin.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Rizzo's power is immense. He's young. He has the potential to be a 40 HR guy with a decent batting average. He's pretty damn good defensively too.

Maybe WWF means it's a mistake for Rizzo to sign the contract since he'll be on a terrible team for the next few years.:side:



Also lol are the Indians good? Justin Masterson, a really inconsistent pitcher, just CG SO the Yankees. I guess if Mark Reynolds is hitting around .300, you know up is down and west is east.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

WHY IS OZZIE GUILLEN ON EPSN?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

OZZIE.

He was on First Take a couple months ago, but is he like in the studio now working with ESPN?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Not sure how Theo and Jed were able to resign both Starlin and Rizzo to club friendly deals. It's somewhat absurd how light in money those two deals are, but at least the corner stones are locked in. AND we have Edwin Jackson! :side:


----------



## Ziggs (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



El Conquistador said:


> Not sure how Theo and Jed were able to resign both Starlin and Rizzo to club friendly deals. It's somewhat absurd how light in money those two deals are, but at least the corner stones are locked in. AND we have Edwin Jackson! :side:


Im really curious to find out who is going to the Penn when Garza comes back.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Looking over some advanced offensive statistics, and one thing that stands out is that the Cincinnati Reds have a 59% SB rate. 

Oh, Dusty. ...LOL.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

How many attempts? I watch a lot of Reds and it seems like they never steal.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I am shocked they didn't over pay Rizzo tbh..at the rate some first basemen get ..it's a steal

and it looks like there about to streak out of the basement..good times


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



MrMister said:


> How many attempts? I watch a lot of Reds and it seems like they never steal.


22 attempts, caught 9 times, they've made it 13 times. You're right, not very many steals attempts overall.

Damn, Giants have optioned Francisco Peguero down to AAA Fresno. No patience with these shitty players! Ah, well. Brett Pill has been called up and has met the team in Toronto. And... he sucks. So now I must change my avatar once again.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

That was nasty what happened to Bryce.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Yeah, that was brutal.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Is there a video of Harper hitting the wall?


-edit- Found it. Ouch.



Also, Billy Butler 5-5 5RBI's. Dat Angels pitching staff.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

This is great to take a look at, very informative. 

It's also an awesome list to be dead last on: http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2013/05/13/sports/baseball/money-on-the-bench.html?hp&hp&_r=2&


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

That Monday night baseball game was the perfect example of why I can't even get excited anymore for Opening Day. My Mets should replace the Mr. Met mascot with a clown or something more appropriate, bastards. :sad:


----------



## Ziggs (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Travis Wood is the second coming of christ!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Want to get excited about the current Jays score but I recall what happened last night when I got excited about the Leafs game score...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Posey can win MVPs but can't count to 3. Who would have thought that.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

JOHN GAST


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Overbay > Pujols


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Tom Verducci wrote this Matt Harvey column about how bad the Mets are at drafting pitchers over the last 30 years.
http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/mlb/news/20130514/matt-harvey-mets-draft/index.html

I did some digging on his Mets column and found that the Twins have very similar numbers of the last 30 years.
http://sportsloungeblog.tumblr.com/post/50472649603/the-sports-lounge-calls-out-tom-verducci


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



JM said:


> Posey can win MVPs but can't count to 3. Who would have thought that.


Ha, that was kind of funny. Took a nasty foul ball to the head an inning or so earlier, guess it knocked him a bit loopy. 

Speaking of loopy, the Giants defense in that first inning was worse than it's been all year since the first day of spring training. Darned SkyDome turf and weird lights, LOL.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Patrick Corbin is nasty.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Trout, Pujols, Hamilton and Kendrick all homer tonight. Great win!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

DubC, thoughts on Jerome Williams?


Huge Rangers win over the f'n A's. BELTRE and MITCH homer in the 10th, and NATHAN nails it down (barely) with help from KINSLER.:mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Just bought tix for the game tomorrow :mark:

Hopefully the Jays improve on the miserable 23-1 combined score in the games I've attended this year .


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



MrMister said:


> DubC, thoughts on Jerome Williams?


He is a sight for sore eyes, and that is very telling of how the Angels pitching is atm.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



MrMister said:


> DubC, thoughts on Jerome Williams?
> 
> 
> Huge Rangers win over the f'n A's. BELTRE and MITCH homer in the 10th, and NATHAN nails it down (barely) with help from KINSLER.:mark:


Haha, I was watching those last three innings or so. Yeah, not sure I'd call it Nathan "nailing it down," exactly, but it was very entertaining.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I am just waiting for the Angels to throw Blanton in the pen.

Let Maronde or Richards start for crying out loud.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



Ring General Daniels said:


> I am just waiting for the Angels to throw Blanton in the pen.
> 
> Let Maronde or Richards start for crying out loud.


Thoughts on Scoscia? Are you on the "Let's Blame everyone else but him" wagon or the "He shows no life and should be removed" wagon like me?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

For some reason I've always had an irrational hate for Joe Blanton.

Edit: Good lord Beltre still hates getting his head touched :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Has Juan Pierre hit a HR yet? :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



Brye said:


> For some reason I've always had an irrational hate for Joe Blanton.
> 
> Edit: Good lord Beltre still hates getting his head touched :lmao


These antics still make me chuckle every time.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Donkey finally getting hot :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



El Conquistador said:


> Donkey finally getting hot :mark:






He did get robbed of a homer 2 days ago.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I think we should request an Astros move to the AL Central for the next 2-4 years :side:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



Perfect Poster said:


> I think we should request an Astros move to the AL Central for the next 2-4 years :side:




Some how the White Sox would go 2-43534543 against them.



-edit- Konerko needs to start juicing it this season or something...he can't hit anything. I'm starting to think the Sox are downplaying an injury he has.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Pauly is done. I think he'll retire this offseason. His numbers have steadily declined the last three years.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



El Conquistador said:


> Pauly is done. I think he'll retire this offseason. His numbers have steadily declined the last three years.






Bases loaded...1 out....1 run only so far, sounds like the Sox.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Dunn should have 4 Home Runs in 3 games if he didn't get robbed 2 days ago. Dunn is on fire!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

*Good to see Phil Hughes in midseason form. 7 ER in the first, this 2 steps forward, one step backward thing he does each season is getting real old.*


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

The Jays are pouring it on MVPOSEY and the Giants.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

DONKEY ON THE PLANE RIDE TO HIS NEXT DESTINATION:



What he said on Twitter when fans asked why he's wearing shades on a plane at night: "sun doesn't set on a badass".


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

JAYS

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Jays finally getting their shit together.

I just hope they didn't dig themselves to big of a hole over the first 6 weeks of the season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

They've made up 3 games in the last week. A game a week and they are laughing. Obviously they'll be some stumbles along the way which can be helped out by weeks like this. Just keep plugging away.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Juan Pierre with a leadoff homer. Stax it's time to change.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Lind has homered more than once and I still haven't changed mine. Henry Blanco would be the obvious choice I guess. Might as well.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Here's to terrible catchers!

I'm really posting here to inform STACKS of Pierre's monster bomb. PP beat me to it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I'm pretty sure Blanco gets the award for ugliest mug in the league as well. Congrats to him.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

What's gonna be my prize when Kelly lasts the longest without a HR?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



JM said:


> I'm pretty sure Blanco gets the award for ugliest mug in the league as well. Congrats to him.





Makes him look like he's 60.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

LOL WHAT ARE THE ODDS KELLY YOU TROLL


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Goodnight sweet prince :verlander.

brbsuicidewatch


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Wimpy is in the booth with Hawk tonight in Anaheim. :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

What two game series in Toronto? I don't remember any Giants games played in Canada this year.

Rockies rock Matt Cain in the first 2-3 innings tonight but Matt Cain can move the Rocky Mountains. Down 0-6 after three innings, the Giants make the epic comeback and beat those Colorado chumps 8-6. WHOO! GIANTS. :mark:

Brandon Crawford with some sweet defense and sweet clutch hitting. Scutaro extends his hitting streak to 15 games. Yay.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Jays don't play, make up another half game :hb

Scoreboard watching in May. Yeah baby!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Soooo awesome: http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=9284547&categoryid=2378529


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm excited to see how the rest of this Rangers/Tigers series turns out. Verlander gets rocked in the first game while Darvish gives up 4 in 8. Imagine Porcello and Tepesch tonight, you think it'll be a 6-5 or even 10-8 ball game but my bets are on it being 1-0 or 3-1 ball game. Gotta love AL baseball.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

That's exactly what I was thinking. It'll be a low scoring game with their worst pitchers on the mound.

Darvish was actually ok save for that 3rd inning. He allowed some hits to the bottom part of the order and that's extremely dangerous once the lineup flips. Not sure why he went 8 though. Verlander had his worst game ever.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

WASH letting his ace gogogo.

Definitely on no hitter watch tonight for both teams. 1-0 win on HBP-SB-WP-Sac Fly combination. Calling it.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Juan Pierre? :yes: :hb


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

when will it be mine turns to change my avatar?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



El Conquistador said:


> when will it be mine turns to change my avatar?







Hopefully never. God, I hate Danks so much.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Odorizzi seems likely to make a spot-start for Price on Monday. :mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Freese finally with a homer. And a grand slam at that!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



Perfect Poster said:


> WASH letting his ace gogogo.
> 
> Definitely on no hitter watch tonight for both teams. 1-0 win on HBP-SB-WP-Sac Fly combination. Calling it.


Okay it was 2-1 close enough :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

It was a good game PP. I don't like the Anibal/Grimm matchup at all but anything can happen.

Maybe KC can beat Oakland tonight.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Here I present the Astros losing in the most Astros way possible.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

In 2015, I'm putting some money on the cubbies.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Can Sale pitch against the Angels for the rest of the year?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Angels suck and Blanton is pitching tomorrow fpalm








:lol


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Can Sale pitch against the Angels for the rest of the year?


He's THAT awesome. The only poor start Sale has had was that one in Cleveland when he got rocked.

Also, good to see ole WIMPAROO back in the booth with Hawk instead of Stone poney.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



MrMister said:


> It was a good game PP. I don't like the Anibal/Grimm matchup at all but anything can happen.
> 
> Maybe KC can beat Oakland tonight.


I've really been surprised how Porcello has rebounded since getting rocked against the Angels 4-5 starts ago. He's finally getting some K's (24 in last 25 IP) and has 3 of 4 QS (and only missed yesterday by 1 out). His overall numbers look awful due to allowing 9 runs without getting out of the inning vs. the Angels, but if he's able to maintain his increase in K's (even though it's still below league average, his great control gives him a terrific K/BB ratio) he would be a tremendous #5 pitcher.

Was really worried he was gonna get shelled last night. Great to see him limit the damage of a dangerous offense like Texas' to only one run.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

:mark:

Rays down 4-6 in the top of the 9th, with Jim Johnson coming in the game. He gets Scott to ground out, but allows a solo HR to Kelly Johnson. Then, he walks Lobaton and Yunel, and gives up a blooper single to Jennings. Bases loaded, down 1, Joyce doubles, scoring 2. Johnson subbed out for O'Day, and Zobrist doubles, scoring Jennings and Joyce. Longo flys out to Davis, but the dude drops it, leaving Zobrist at 3rd and Longo at 2nd, and O'Day walks Loney. Bases loaded, Scott is walked on 4 pitches, scoring Zobrist. Johnson GIDP after that, but scoring 6 runs to go up 10-6 in the 9th is spectacular.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Poor Johnson...even though is nice to see a different closer blow it for a change


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

My cards still in beast mode


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Jaimie Garcia is hurt, so I'm wondering who they turn to as a replacement. Martinez isn't stretched out enough to be a starter, so I'm thinking Wacha? Meaning if he plays, the only top prospect in their system they haven't used this year would be Taveras. We're only in May, which is astonishing. Miller, Rosenthal, Martinez have all been used for those counting.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I was going to say Kelly would fill in... until I seen tonight's game. Kelly doesn't seem suited for the bullpen though. He was much better as a starter last year than he has been in relief so far this season. So I'd say, either Kelly or Wacha will fill in.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

We're at the quarter mark of the season. 25% of the calendar has elapsed. I don't know where the time has gone. Here are my MVP's and Cy Youngs from both leagues to this point:

AL MVP:
1. Miguel Cabrera
2. Manny Machado
3. Alex Gordon
4. Robinson Cano
5. Alex Rios

NL MVP:
1. Justin Upton
2. Paul Goldschmidt
3. Joey Votto
4. Bryce Harper
5. Buster Posey

AL Cy Young:
1. James Shields
2. Clay Buccholz
3. Chris Sale
4. Yu Darvish
5. Matt Moore

NL Cy Young: 
1. Clayton Kershaw
2. Matt Harvey
3. Shelby Miller
4. Jordan Zimmerman
5. Patrick Corbin

Just because I'm bored and needed to kill some time...


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Where is Yadi in this NL MVP list? :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

lol Flex you are secured tightly to Machado's dick. He wouldn't even win MVP for HIS TEAM! Does he get a I'm only 20 boost or something?

Are you aware that Chris Davis is top 10 in average and top 5 in HRs and RBIs?

If you're going to put Machado at number 2 you might as well put Donaldson at 2a as there numbers (the only ones that matter for winning an MVP these days) are essentially identical.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

My AL MVP list consists of 

1. Cabrera
2. Who cares?

Although if you really wanted me to give out 5 Cano, Davis, Santana, and Longo are in there in some order.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Alex Rios seems like a homer pick. Dustin Pedroia, Evan Longoria and hell.. James Loney have been better than Rios. Loney has actually provided a lot for the Rays. Giving them offense outside of Longoria, which is something they haven't had in awhile.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Rios being in the top 5 isn't that much of a stretch other than looking at the success of the team he plays for which does matter, maybe not after 25% of the season but after the whole season certainly. He has been the best player on his team and has a 300/30/90/100/25 pace going. That's pretty damn good for 5th on the list.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I'll reply in a bit in some detail. Currently hiking, but not shocked I am accused of being a homer, and JM being down on Machado.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



TomahawkJock said:


> Where is Yadi in this NL MVP list? :side:


He's close. I have him below Posey.



JM said:


> lol Flex you are secured tightly to Machado's dick. He wouldn't even win MVP for HIS TEAM! Does he get a I'm only 20 boost or something?
> 
> Are you aware that Chris Davis is top 10 in average and top 5 in HRs and RBIs?
> 
> If you're going to put Machado at number 2 you might as well put Donaldson at 2a as there numbers (the only ones that matter for winning an MVP these days) are essentially identical.


Not taking anything away from Davis, because he has had a superb year to this point, but he's not too sound defensively. I'll continue to insist that Machado is the best 3B in the AL, if not the entire MLB. Davis is the third best player on the Orioles behind Jones and Machado. If you don't think what Machado has done with the bat is impressive, then I don't expect you to sway your opinion. You know I'm a firm believer in the eye test over these advanced metrics, but here are some preliminary numbers:

.330/.365/.522 - 31 R's, 5 HR's, 26 RBI's. I know how into the hitting with RISP you are, just look at Machado's clutch hits.

And since when do you quote AVG and RBI? You've always said those statistics are dated. Not that you care, but Kurkjian has Machado 3rd in his MVP race right now. No objection to Alex Gordon? Check this video out of the BBTN cast in the right corner of them praising Machado. It'll show you that I am not that absurd in raving over him.

http://espn.go.com/mlb/player/_/id/31097/manny-machado



Perfect Poster said:


> My AL MVP list consists of
> 
> 1. Cabrera
> 2. Who cares?
> ...


Yeah, I think Cabrera will win his second MVP in a row, though he's a horrible defender.



TomahawkJock said:


> Alex Rios seems like a homer pick. Dustin Pedroia, Evan Longoria and hell.. James Loney have been better than Rios. Loney has actually provided a lot for the Rays. Giving them offense outside of Longoria, which is something they haven't had in awhile.


Nah, not a homer pick. Rios has been outstanding the last two years. Clearly the best player on the CWS and one of the most important players to his team's success in the entire MLB.



JM said:


> Rios being in the top 5 isn't that much of a stretch other than looking at the success of the team he plays for which does matter, maybe not after 25% of the season but after the whole season certainly. He has been the best player on his team and has a 300/30/90/100/25 pace going. That's pretty damn good for 5th on the list.


(Y)


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



El Conquistador said:


> Not taking anything away from Davis, because he has had a superb year to this point, but he's not too sound defensively. I'll continue to insist that Machado is the best 3B in the AL, if not the entire MLB. Davis is the third best player on the Orioles behind Jones and Machado. If you don't think what Machado has done with the bat is impressive, then I don't expect you to sway your opinion. You know I'm a firm believer in the eye test over these advanced metrics, but here are some preliminary numbers:
> 
> .330/.365/.522 - 31 R's, 5 HR's, 26 RBI's. I know how into the hitting with RISP you are, just look at Machado's clutch hits.
> 
> ...


I do think AVG is overrated but those that pick MVP don't...and Davis's average is only a bit lower than Machado's anyway.

I'm not even going to dispute anything you said as it's all pretty much true. I don't know why you take saying someone is better than a player you mentioned instantly means that I think the player you said sucks but you always seem to. Machado has been great so far this year,It is possible to be great and then have another player be even greater during 25% of the season though.

Offensive numbers will ALWAYS overshadow defensive ability in MVP decisions. That's just a fact. Also a fact is that Davis is an absolute beast so far this. Machado's numbers are GREAT, Davis's are even greater.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

JM: why didn't you just say that in your 1st post instead of "you have Machado's cock in your mouth"? I WOULDN'T HAVE HAD TO WASTE MY TIME REPLYING.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

lol I didn't say otherwise! You always just jump to that conclusion even though I've never meant that. STOP THAT.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

DAT LINCECUM BALK, cut him already, overpaid garbage


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Ladies and Gentlemen...Matt Moore, the only pitcher in Major League Baseball with a record of 8-0.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



WWF said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen...Matt Moore, the only pitcher in Major League Baseball with a record of 8-0.


That aint shit, Blanton has a 0-7 record. :kobe


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Nats are a buch of freaking scrubs.
No resemblance to a playoff team at all.

A split with the damn Padres.
Almost gave game 2 away.
3-4 on the road trip, so far.
Play the Giants next, could easily get swept in SF.


O's got swept this weekend by the Rays.
Lost 5 straight now.
Next series is against the Yankees


Great, now the Dodgers are about to choke another in away.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I don't think you have to worry much about either team. Winning is usually cyclical in baseball. The only concern I have with the Orioles is their SP. And with Bundy down for the count and the organization saying they don't want Gausman to pitch in the big leagues this year, I don't know if it'll get better. Baltimore's bullpen is going to be taxed by the middle of June at this rate.

I think the Nats will be fine.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Miggy 4/4, a walk, 3 HR, 5 RBI night.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

...And a loss.


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

That Tigers-Rangers game was probably the best game I've seen this year, back and forth all night. Miggy put on a one man show, the Rangers lineup put on a 9 man show.

Great all around game, I was on the edge of my seat all night.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

RANGERS:mark:

3 of 4 I'll take it. Miggy is God.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Cards :mark:

Great title


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



lil_dro said:


> That Tigers-Rangers game was probably the best game I've seen this year, back and forth all night. *Miggy put on a one man show,* the Rangers lineup put on a 9 man show.
> 
> Great all around game, I was on the edge of my seat all night.
> 
> ...


That is terrible baseball.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

11:05 game and no work today. (Y)

TB/TOR at 12 CNT. (Y)

SF/WSH & CWS/BOS tonight. (Y)


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Braves sweep the Dodgers, & have the Twins coming in tonight. A good opportunity to break the inconsistency string we've got going.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

So Boggs makes his first appearance since being called back up... and he gives up a homer to his first batter. lolBoggs


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

amazing that the two teams that give up supposedly their "best hitters" are still kicking ass. Kudos to Texas and St. Louis for their amazing organizations.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

White Sox gave Lester his first loss....lolwut.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

:lmao at Coco Crisp's helmet flying off his head over and over again


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

DubC said:


> That is terrible baseball.


I was referring to the game itself, not Miguel.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

This may not be exact but I believe Yu Darvish has 91 Ks and the twins ENTIRE rotation has 100 Ks.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Never thought I'd say Pauly is the weak link in the lineup. Oh, how the mighty have fallen.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Kelly Johnson is such a MONSTER.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



El Conquistador said:


> Never thought I'd say Pauly is the weak link in the lineup. Oh, how the mighty have fallen.


He should turn things around ASAP.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I'm skeptical that'll happen, JM.

In other news, Baltimore is promoting Gausman. Damn. It would have been fun if Bundy was healthy - we could have seen two of the premier pitching prospects debuting for the same team in a matter of a week or two. It's a shame. Hopefully Bundy wont need TJ.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Didn't he have an abysmal start a couple years ago as well?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Yeah, but he was hitting the fastball. Pauly can't hit a fastball right now. Maybe some type of adjustment might do it, but he looks old and lost at the plate. He showed signs of this last year.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

PABLO with that beautiful home run, my God I am crying tears of joy.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

TRET :trout2


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

POSEY. BLANCO. SCUTARO. PANDA.

great comeback win for the Venezuelan Gigantes


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

GIANTS.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Firstly, a moment of silence for the great Ryan Vogelsong. Just when he was figuring it out, posting his best start of the year, he gets his hand broken. See you in 6-8 weeks, Vogey. A sad blemish on an otherwise outstanding 8-0 beatdown on the Nationals on Monday night.

Ahem...

:mark:

Got a ticket for a seat behind home plate at AT&T Park tonight. Strasburg and Cain duel the duel, and in the bottom of the 9th, it's 2-1 Nats with Rafael Soriano closing. By the way, the home plate umpire sucked all night and it's not my imagination that practically every bad call went against the Giants. (The only bad call the Nats received was a call on Strasburg when he was batting with the bases loaded in the top of the 4th due to the first base ump misinterpreting a check swing, so maybe it evens out just a touch.) MVPosey with a single. He gets taken out of the game for a pinch-runner. Pence and Belt make outs with no runner advancement. it's 2-1 Nats and the Giants are down to not only their last out, but their last strike with Gregor BLANCO at the plate. Blanco already had had two hits off Strasburg earlier in the game, and in this spot he hits a towering triple over Bryce Harper's head (bless you, Bryce, and I mean no disrespect whatsoever but I'm 100% sure that last week's crash into the Dodger Stadium wall played a part in this happening as he seemed to flinch about 10 feet before reaching the dangerous right field wall) to tie the game up! Nats get out of the inning, so Jeremy Affeldt comes in and shuts the door in the top of the 10th. Scutaro, who had already hit a double in the 8th inning that looked like it had a chance to go out to left field, hits a single. Sandoval up, and he positively obliterates a baseball with a majestic Barry Bondsian shot to _deeeeeep_ right center to win the game with a two-run homer, Giants win 4-2. Giants have now walked off six times, thrice with homers, and 13 of their 26 victories have been of the "come-from-behind" nature. _Great_ game, unforgettable experience.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

The Nationals are full of failures. I'm disgusted.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

send them back to Montreal brother


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Uh-oh... C'mon, Rafael, don't play this way:



> Marc Normandin ‏@Marc_Normandin 7m
> 
> Rafael Soriano says “four-year-old son” could make play Bryce Harper missed http://sbn.to/YZO5CM
> 
> Retweeted by SB Nation MLB


And:



> “It may not have been a catch-able ball, but if we’re positioned the right way, there might have been a different outcome. With two outs, I could tell my four-year-old son, ‘You know where you need to play,’ and he would go to the right spot to make the play. It’s not an excuse, and I’m not speaking badly about anybody, but I think that’s how you play the game.’’


Huh.

Throwing Harper and the coaches under the bus seems ill-advised on many levels.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

It should've been an out. It was Nelson Cruz in the WS bad. 

Still you don't go public with this shit. Ever. Especially if your RF just crashed into a wall a few days ago. Sorriness on Soriano's part.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

But was it Vladimir Guerrero in the 2010 World Series bad, *MrMister*? 

Dammit, so many .gifs to choose from with Vlad playing RF at AT&T Park, and I can't get any of them to work here.

By the way, right behind me last night was this fella from Texas who had never been to AT&T Park before, and he kept checking on the Rangers and Spurs scores. He provided a pretty cool soundtrack to the game at times.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

The WS is not worth remembering.:side:


Dodgers should call up Puig. He can't be worse than Ethier. Get a case of Miller Lite for him if they can.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

LOL at the Dodgers and the Ethier, Kemp and Crawford (even though he's been playing very well right now) contracts.

This is a very good article about the situation with the Dodgers and Puig: http://www.baseballnation.com/2013/3/22/4135836/yasiel-puig-dodgers-spring-training

Haha:


> As a Giants fan, I've trusted in Ned Colletti to do the right thing. Which is the wrong thing from the Dodgers' perspective.


Like one commenter states, the Dodgers don't have an opening in their OF until 2017 thanks to all of the big contracts they're carrying, and they can't move Ethier to 1B with A-Gon now locked in there.

Puig will probably get traded when the Dodgers go after some package like Cliff Lee and Jimmy Rollins of the Phillies or something along those lines unless they never really get into the NL West race.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Joey Votto is like really good and stuff.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



DesolationRow said:


> Joey Votto is like really good and stuff.








I didn't realize he was hitting over .350. Wow.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

.353/.474(!!!!)/.526... A perfect 1.0 K/BB... wRC+ of 176... Already at 2.5 WAR.

61 hits, 39 walks in 216 plate appearances.

Insane numbers.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Bryce took the criticism on his 10th inning fielding to heart and made some game changing plays today. You could tell Harper was upset and didn't take the criticism from Soriano lightly. Pretty good statement game from him, not that the rest of the Nats didn't play well this afternoon...

I'm thinking the White Sox should move to a six man rotation for awhile. What do you think, side winder? Danks will be coddled, Sale will be continue to be monitored closely due to him being the organization's prized prospect, and Peavy has been known to have an issue or two. Question is: who would be the 6th starter? Sale, Peavy, Danks, Axelrod, Quaintana, _____? Santiago can't pitch a lick and need to be demoted.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Rodney can fuck off. Peralta = Closer, plz.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Well Jaime might be done for the year..


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



WWF said:


> Rodney can fuck off. Peralta = Closer, plz.


BOWWWWWWWWTEEEEEEEEEEEESTAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



JM said:


> BOWWWWWWWWTEEEEEEEEEEEESTAAAAAAAAAAA


I mark every time Bautista comes up and Buck pronounces his name. SRS. Every time I watch a Jays game on MLB.tv, I have to change the broadcast to the TOR announcing team just to hear HO-ZAY BOWTEESTA.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

IMAGINE THIS:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



El Conquistador said:


> Bryce took the criticism on his 10th inning fielding to heart and made some game changing plays today. You could tell Harper was upset and didn't take the criticism from Soriano lightly. Pretty good statement game from him, not that the rest of the Nats didn't play well this afternoon...
> 
> I'm thinking the White Sox should move to a six man rotation for awhile. What do you think, side winder? Danks will be coddled, Sale will be continue to be monitored closely due to him being the organization's prized prospect, and Peavy has been known to have an issue or two. Question is: who would be the 6th starter? Sale, Peavy, Danks, Axelrod, Quaintana, _____? Santiago can't pitch a lick and need to be demoted.






The problem is the Sox don't really have any other "MLB" caliber starters. Santiago would have to be it. If Danks comes back anytime soon he would be the 6th starter.


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

How many years until the Astros have an even or winning record after Game 162?

I'd say 5 at the earliest, I just don't see much talent anywhere.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



El Conquistador said:


> I mark every time Bautista comes up and Buck pronounces his name. SRS. Every time I watch a Jays game on MLB.tv, I have to change the broadcast to the TOR announcing team just to hear HO-ZAY BOWTEESTA.


It's not just the way he says Bautista. It's also Arencibia and Encarnacion. His home run calls are pretty solid too.











Also the crack of the bat and sound of the ball smacking into the glove sounds different. It's odd. Maybe it's the acoustics, their sound production, or maybe it's just a Canadian thing.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

A few random and not-so-random thoughts:

Mike Trout is 21 years old. 

Considering his astonishing combination of speed and power, I firmly believe Trout will break the record for cycles in MLB history, a record shared by John Reilly for the Cincinnati Reds in the 19th century; Bob Meusel for the New York Yankees in the 1920s; and Babe Herman, who hit for the cycle twice for the Brooklyn Robins and once for the Chicago Cubs in the early 1930s. All three guys had a total of three cycle games. Barring some unforeseen occurrence(s), I think Trout is the first guy in a while who has a legitimate shot at overtaking these three individuals in hitting for four cycles. We'll see.

____


I've always been interested in the story of Roger Maris and his 1961 season. Some of you may have seen the movie _*61_, about the "home run chase" between Yankee outfielders Maris and Mickey Mantle to overtake Babe Ruth's single season home run record. As depicted in the film, Maris took a lot of grief from the media over his low batting average. I had always wondered just how low Maris's BABIP was. Well, this article points it out, along with nine others that were actually worse in the history of MLB: http://www.fangraphs.com/community/the-ten-lowest-babips-since-1945/ Very interesting. If these guys hit the ball, they often hit them out, but otherwise they generally made outs in doing so.

_____

Microsplits are always fun to look at, but this microsplit isn't _that_ micro anymore... Still amusing. Marco Scutaro, who has enjoyed a 19 game hitting streak, in the month of May 2013: .453/.506/.613

Stay hot, Marco.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



> Eric Stephen ‏@truebluela 7m
> 
> Harold Reynolds: “I’m being straight up honest. I have no idea what run differential is.” Please kill MLB Now now


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Buck Martinez is away for the next 6 days. The Jays have the Raptors play by play man doing the games :lmao

He always has to wait to make sure he knows what happens.

But also,

EDWIN.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Arm bar palsied T-Rex?! LOL.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

The LA media shitstorm over the Dodgers and Mattingly and Ethier bitching each other out is positively hilarious to watch unfold.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

7 games under 500 now hmmmm.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Angels bats are coming alive, and Trout has 8 hr this month so far. I fucking hate scott downs so much, he is constantly putting batters on base, it baffles me how scioscia keeps going to him.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Cabrera already with 3.2 WAR. Just insane. As great as he was last year, he's off to a much greater start already this year.

In other words, Miggy = GOAT.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

He's being compared to HANK AARON and the comparison is justified by the STATS.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I'd say it's due to his high TWTW.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Yeah, I looked into Cabrera's WAR last night. Unreal. It would be interesting to see if he cools off just a little bit and if Trout continues heating up as he has been these last three weeks or so. A great "rematch" storyline over the AL MVP Award could draw quite a bit of interest. 

This is kind of amusing to look at: http://www.hittrackeronline.com/golden_sledgehammer.php

Also enjoyed reading about and looking at the charts for the three longest home runs of the week, hit by Colby Rasmus, Pablo Sandoval and Mike Trout.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



DesolationRow said:


> Yeah, I looked into Cabrera's WAR last night. Unreal. It would be interesting to see if he cools off just a little bit and if Trout continues heating up as he has been these last three weeks or so. A great "rematch" storyline over the AL MVP Award could draw quite a bit of interest.
> 
> This is kind of amusing to look at: http://www.hittrackeronline.com/golden_sledgehammer.php
> 
> Also enjoyed reading about and looking at the charts for the three longest home runs of the week, hit by Colby Rasmus, Pablo Sandoval and Mike Trout.





That's an interesting website, thanks for bringing it up, looks like I'll be spending some time on that.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

The best #4 starter in a rotation ever is pitching today...John Danks.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I am getting a little excited about the Angels & then i remember they are 10 games out of first place


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

No problem, *Sidewinder400*. It's fun to look at!

Meant to say this in my last post, but I immediately realized that my comment about Miguel Cabrera was more wishy-washy than I had wanted it to be. As grand as he is, he _will_ cool off some sooner or later: that .400 BABIP just isn't sustainable. But, yeah, he's on a mission to repeat as AL MVP.

Since we're talking about the Detroit Tigers here, good for Torii Hunter: 

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/yahoo-sports-minute/torii-hunter-makes-wish-come-true-083245483.html


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

That's Torii being Torii


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Torii


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Cubs best hitters are our pitchers ..touch 'em all Feldman

and then our "cornerstonr"shortstop forgets how to stop any balls and we can't get that 
3rd strike when we need it


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

It's simply Detroit Tigers Day here... Anibal Sanchez has a no-hitter going through seven innings against the Twins. At 99 pitches for the game.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

...And, the no-hitter is killed off by the second-to-last batter in the 9th inning, Joe Mauer.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

JOHN FUCKING DANKS. I GET TO CHANGE MY AVY!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Go Buck Martinez as the avatar.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Brandon McCarthy = GOAT


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Mr, did you see Berkman's 3 run homer? He fucking destroyed that ball.


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

Berkman's shot was great but the highlight of that game was Moreland-Andrus-Grimm double play that should never have been. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Oh Cardinals. Thank you for being good and erasing my mind of the season that the Chiefs had..

Got bored and constructed a team where every player is currently making under 1 million.

LF Sterling Marte
CF Mike Trout
RF Jose Tabata
3B Manny Machado
SS Jean Segura
2B Jose Altuve
1B Paul Goldschmitt
C Carlos Santana

P Chris Sale
P Matt Harvey
P Patrick Corbin
P Shelby Miller
P Lance Lynn
CL Craig Kimbrel


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Lance Lynn was a stud last night, great recovery from his previous outing.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I really love how the Orioles are constructed.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

What are your thoughts on Manny Machado?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I think Machado is brilliant and has an excellent future ahead of him. Already possesses an immense amount of talent. People in here have disagreed with me and mentioned Longoria, but I think right now, Machado is the best defensive 3B in the AL and a top 5 MVP candidate 1/4th of the way through the season. Nobody at third has the range Machado does. I do have some quirky candidates for MVP, including Machado and Alex Gordon in my top five, so I'll digress. It is easy to see how valuable and good Machado is at every facet of the game. Manny Machado on pace for 110 runs, 96 extra-base hits (72 doubles, 7 triples, 17 homers), and 96 RBI. He has almost a 3 WAR on the season and is shattering records that only guys like Ty Cobb have held. He's amazing.

The only thing that turns me away from the Orioles is their starting pitching. Besides that, they have everything - gold glovers defensively in Hardy, Machado, McLouth, Wieters, Jones; speed, power, guys who make contact and get on base, young power arms in the bullpen, a promising farm system with two of the most coveted pitching prospects in baseball, etc.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

HE'S NOT EVEN A 3RD BASEMAN


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I knew the Angels would go on a winning streak this year, but i didn't think it would be to try and get over 500!
But how about those Dodgers :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I'm a big fan of Machado and Jones. The Orioles as a whole are a pretty likable team.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I just saw JP Arencibia's 58/2 K/BB ratio. That is an amazingly terrible statistic.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

If it's not the Rays winning the division i want it to be the Orioles.
I mean just look at there logo haha, how can you not want them to win.



> I just saw JP Arencibia's 58/2 K/BB ratio. That is an amazingly terrible statistic.


Why do you think the Mets wanted Darnaud (Not sure if i spelled that right)


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



WWF said:


> I just saw JP Arencibia's 58/2 K/BB ratio. That is an amazingly terrible statistic.







Good thing I have him on my fantasy team....


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

The dude could be so much better if he had some semblance of plate discipline. If he could maintain his ~20 HR and ~70 RBI with an OBP of around .280 - .300 (not asking a lot here), he'd be an exponentially better player.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



DubC said:


> Mr, did you see Berkman's 3 run homer? He fucking destroyed that ball.


BERKMAN

He hasn't homered that often so far, but he works counts and draws walks. Always liked him (except when he was a Cardinal in the WS:side, but I'm loving him as a Ranger so far.


Flex did you just mention the O's and not mention the real reason why they're as good as they are? CRUSH DAVIS


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Arencibia is like a young Adam Dunn.



> Flex did you just mention the O's and not mention the real reason why they're as good as they are? *CRUSH DAVIS*


:lmao good one


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

He needs to take note from Wieters. Wieters is hitting worse than Arencibia (.219) but has an OBP much higher than Arencibia's (.289 compared to .237).


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

He's not paid to walk...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



MrMister said:


> BERKMAN
> 
> He hasn't homered that often so far, but he works counts and draws walks. Always liked him (except when he was a Cardinal in the WS:side, but I'm loving him as a Ranger so far.
> 
> ...


When I alluded to "power", I was referring to Davis.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

SAY HIS NAME

Flex I laughed my ass off at the "double play" that Rios actually beat out last night. Hawk was in prime form.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

FINE. Chris Davis - there, I said it! It's only because he's a Texas native and former Ranger that you feel vindicated in making me say his name anyways!

And LOL. I know. I don't know how people don't like Hawk. His presentation is so wild, unique, colorful and animated that I have a hard time listening to other broadcasts. I tried watching an Indians game and couldn't sit through it, which I think was mainly due to how boring their announce team was.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

HE BEAT IT....NO...NO...NO............NO....NO

*long silence as they go to commercial*

*return from commercial*

Flip a coin Hernandez. Flip a coin buddy.

How long is it gonna take?

How long is it gonna take?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Well it's been a good season..I guess I will see you all next year..

look..I know we were going to be rebuilding and we won't be good till 2015,there should be no timetable..poor all of a sudden you're good....but I digress it's just getting ridiculous on all the errors..but it players or managers..it's lil league stuff Castro can't stop a ball to save his life and Rizzo I got a new contract so I forget how to play ..which seems to happen alot to the Cubs..I think I just need to step back for a bit.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

inb4 Rodney blown save...


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Giants getting robbed by this horseshite ump.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

inb4 Alfonso Marquez is the exclusive baseball coverage on SC tonight. Couple of blown calls. inb4 we need to move to robots for umpires.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Called it.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Whenever I hear Joe Buck calling a game.. I feel like it's the playoffs.

And to be fair WWF, I'd much rather have Rodney than Boggs :side:


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

WALK OFF INSIDE THE PARK HOME RUN. MVPAGAN


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

That was so great. I was all :mark: and I didn't even care who won. Pretty sure I've never seen that before.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

A walk off inside the park homer. That's hilarious.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



TomahawkJock said:


> Whenever I hear Joe Buck calling a game.. I feel like it's the playoffs.
> 
> And to be fair WWF, I'd much rather have Rodney than Boggs :side:


I'd rather have Mujica than Rodney...


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

So John Gast, the replacement for Westbrook went out with shoulder tightness after just two innings pitched. It would be just the Cardinals luck if the replacement to the starter has to be replaced. But all is good with the depth we have. Just plug in Joe Kelly and hope to god he don't pitch like he's been pitching out of the bullpen..

And that Pagan inside the park walk off homer was crazy. It'll be a long while till I see another one of those in my lifetime..if ever.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

WHY DID THE METS TRADE PAGAN FOR FUCKING TORRES?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Fuck hell, I really want to see Holland vs Felix but the channel is block


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Angel Pagan: 1st walk-off inside-the-park HR in MLB since Rey Sanchez for Rays back in 2004. The opponent that day? The Colorado Rockies.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Well this Kershaw-Miller pitching duel is off to an interesting start. Who knew Kershaw was capable of walking two batters in the same inning? I expect both Miller and Kershaw to settle down though.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

SOX BACK TO .500 BABY. WATCH OUT DETROIT HERE WE COME!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Like I've been saying in the chatbox for the last year. ANGEL PAGAN


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



Sidewinder400 said:


> SOX BACK TO .500 BABY. WATCH OUT DETROIT HERE WE COME!


:verlander


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Jose Fernandez vs. Jake Odorizzi is gonna be good tomorrow.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Anyone here play the MLB.com Beat The Streak game? Win 5.6 mil if you can guess a hitter each day to get a hit for 57 straight days. Other prizes for lower streaks too.

Currently at a 15 but I need Sandoval to get a hit for me today to keep it going.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Sounds fun. Link?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Do you have to pick a different batter each day?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/fantasy/bts/y2013/splash_index.jsp

There's an iPhone app for it too.

Edit: Nah, you can pick the same guy multiple days. I've taken Adam Jones 4 or 5 times this season already.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Started mine. Only 43 days down from the lead :trout2


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

ARE YOU MEANING TO TELL ME I CAN'T GET AN APP FOR MY SAMSUNG GALAXY? DON'T MAKE ME RAGE MAN.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Droid problems :bron2


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Is doubling down something I don't want to do? Do they remove a finger if they both go hitless?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Legitimate question IMO.

There has to be some sort of severe consequence if you double down and still go hitless.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

yeah I dont get the double down thing either. 

to be fair I didnt really read the rules :lelbron


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Check out BJ's numbers vs Marcum. WOWZER HOT POTATA.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

When you double down do they both have to get a hit for you to continue your streak?

Also didn't read the rules :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Wait what. So if you didn't get a hit one day you can double down and the streak continues?

And no, rules shmules.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I guess in hindsight reading the rules would've been worth it :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

BRYE HELP US.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

will someone please read a sentence for us to help dispel our confusion


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Mattingly made a mistake today (Not like that happens every day) but in the sixth inning, he left Kershaw into bat with the game tied and the bases loaded, one out. He had already had 90 pitches and gave up three earned runs and Kemp was on the bench too. Kershaw just grounded into a double play to end the inning. I think Mattingly should have taken Kershaw out of the game... that at-bat may have been the deciding factor in the Dodgers loss.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I found the rules page. http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/fantasy/bts/y2013/index.jsp?content=rules

Shit is confusing me though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

MY APOLOGIES. WAS PLAYING QUICK MATCH TEAM UP IN 2K AGAINST THE FUCKING DREAM TEAM. (Won by 6 because I'm a BOARD MACHINE at C.)

But yeah, if you double down, both guys have to get hits.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

:bron4


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

FUCKING SANDOVAL

Got Cano going tomorrow now. Niese usually gives up 16 hits an outing so this should be easy.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

lulz, what's the point of doubling down then?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Increase your streak faster. You get two added onto your streak.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



JM said:


> lulz, what's the point of doubling down then?


You get two hits for the day if both get them.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Understood. Not sure what I'll do with 5.6 million dollars but I got 29 days to figure it out. :hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

If you get to 45 there's a 100 dollar gift card to MLB.com too. 35 is a 50 dollar one. 25 is a free month of MLB.TV.

If I get the $100 one I'm gonna buy a jersey of the guy that gets me to 45.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

45 is $100. 57 is 5.6 million. Makes sense :side:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

why do I need MLB TV I get every baseball game that matters for free on comcast bay area

and also the A's games


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Not everyone is a homer Camille. Some people like watching out of market games.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I WAS AT SATURDAY'S GIANTS GAME AND IT FUCKING KICKED ASS. ANGEL PAGAN IS A HERO TO ALL. I WAS AT TODAY'S GAME AND EVEN THOUGH MATT CAIN WAS SHAKY EARLY ON, IT MANAGED TO KICK LOTS OF ASS, TOO. FUCK THE ROCKIES. ALONSO MARQUEZ IS A PIECE OF SHIT AT WHOM I SCREAMED MANY PROFANITIES TODAY. FUCK HIM. ANGEL PAGAN IS AWESOME, AND SO IS BUSTER MVPOSEY. :mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Do you have like season tickets Deso? I'm so jealous of the amount of games you manage to go to.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Nope, *Tomahawk Jock*. I just buy a bunch of tickets, sometimes on deals they have online, often just get tickets... Also got a Barry Zito Bobblehead today, which was cool. :side:

You live like in the middle of Missouri, or something? I know you went to a Yankees/Royals game a little bit ago. 

Anyway, yeah, like with the Dodgers series three weeks ago, I went in for a two game "package deal" for myself and stayed in San Francisco for each Saturday night. Many great memories from these last four games... erm, actually five because I went to the Tuesday Strasburg vs. Cain game, too. 

Thanks for taking two out of three from the Dodgers this weekend, by the way. Like you said, it's a stunner to see Kershaw walk more than one batter in an inning.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

the dodgers are irrelevant. Arizona's the only team I'm concerned about. :side: someone break patrick corbin's arm.

GO RANGERS (for a few days)

GIANTS (FOR LIFE)



JM said:


> Not everyone is a homer Camille. Some people like watching out of market games.


what is this heresy


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I hope all of you are Angels fans for this week :side:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



DesolationRow said:


> Nope, *Tomahawk Jock*. I just buy a bunch of tickets, sometimes on deals they have online, often just get tickets... Also got a Barry Zito Bobblehead today, which was cool. :side:
> 
> You live like in the middle of Missouri, or something? I know you went to a Yankees/Royals game a little bit ago.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I live like 2 hours south of Kansas City. Bout 4 and half hours southwest of St. Louis so really, any MLB game I go to is usually going to be the Royals. I don't mind though, it's the MLB and I got to see Rivera get a save that night. Also, getting to see Andy Pettite pitch was a treat. I go to any game I can possibly go to though. I just love the sport, plus it's not OVERLY expensive.

They make up for that by selling $12 foam Shields with the #33 on it at Kaufmann Stadium. I really wanted that James "Shield" too.. but $12 for foam is just too much. :side:

And no problem bout the Cardinals taking the series against the Dodgers. Don't make a big deal about it though.. every team does that nowadays. A reporter after the game asked Matheny if the Cardinals had a rivalry with the Dodgers (which is kind of absurd to me) and Matheny responded with "We have 162 rivalry games a season." Oh Matheny.. you and your jokes.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Ha, that's funny about the James "Shield" foam figures. Never forget, Mike Matheny was a "Willie Mac Award" winner for the Giants. 

He still loathes the Dodgers. :side:

Good point, *Camille*, about the Diamondbacks. 

I sat at the top of the lower section in left field for both games. When Pagan slid into home, it was like V-J Day at AT&T Park:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Fun fact:

In the year 2015, the Philadelphia Phillies will owe a combined $68 million to Cliff Lee, Ryan Howard and Jonathan Papelbon.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



DesolationRow said:


> Fun fact:
> 
> In the year 2015, the Philadelphia Phillies will owe a combined $68 million to Cliff Lee, Ryan Howard and Jonathan Papelbon.


They are screwed haha.

Angels/Dodgers tonight!

I smell 9 in a row, don't you Dub?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I wouldn't be laughing too much with how long the Angels will be paying Pujols 20+ million.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



Perfect Poster said:


> I wouldn't be laughing too much with how long the Angels will be paying Pujols 20+ million.





Verlander can't even go 6 innings without giving 5 runs anymore. Talk about a contract. /troll


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



Ring General Daniels said:


> They are screwed haha.
> 
> Angels/Dodgers tonight!
> 
> I smell 9 in a row, don't you Dub?


DONT JINX IT:argh:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Verlander can't even go 6 innings without giving 5 runs anymore. Talk about a contract. /troll


Must not have been watching :verlander today I assume.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



DubC said:


> DONT JINX IT:argh:


I haven't watched any games during the streak.

1. Don't wanna jinx it
2. There 4 games under 500 still


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



Perfect Poster said:


> Must not have been watching :verlander today I assume.







Just woke up 10 minutes before I posted that...didn't realize they were playing haha. Only 13 K's? I am dissapoint.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Kelly Johnson's such a monster. Why did nobody want this guy?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

He's incredibly streaky. goes through immense slumps. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

But when he gets hot he is red hot.
Blue Jays fucked up in that deal though, don't know why they traded Hill.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Hill had been terrible for 2 years. You can only wait so long.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

They waited on Edwin and look how that turned out.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Edwin was never Hill bad...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Yeah he was pretty bad, the Reds looked like they stole that trade for about the first 2 years.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Not really. Edwin has always hit the ball hard. didnt srtike out much. all he's really done is inprove his approach and been more selective with what he swings at. Hill struggled to stay above Mendoza for extended periods of time and showed no sign of improvement.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

WWF, thoughts on Rodney closing this out?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

It's the Marlins, so he _should_ close it out. I dunno, though. Not confident.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Kelly just mashed ANOTHER HR. Rodney can't blow a 4-run lead to Miami, can he?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

LOL, yeah I think even Rodney being total garbage can finish the Maarlins.

Might not bring him in with a non save situation though.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

No one can doubt the validity of my signature at this point and time.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Ending of the Rockies/Astros game was fun to watch. Memorial Day baseball. (Y)


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

He was the only one warming up in the 'pen, last I saw. We'll see. You started Kelly today in Fantasy, right?

@ MrMr


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Yeah I started KELLY JOHNSON.:mark:

Yep Rodney is in...HERE WE GO!


Damn Rangers almost with the 9th inning comeback. Hope that's an omen of bats waking up. Most of it was Skaggs this game I'll concede though. He was really good today.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

CROSS TOWN CLASSIC :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Flex, who do you root for in these games?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Typically the Sox in recent years, unless they are having a dismal year and the Cubs are in contention in the NL Central. That hasn't happened since Big Z was an actual ace and didn't throw tantrums. My family is a contingency of Cubs fans, so I often find myself indifferent in who succeeds. I spend a lot of time watching both teams.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Red Sox are hitting the ball real well the first two innings. (Y)


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

CORRY AND COLBY RASMUS ARE SQUARING OFF RIGHT NOW IN TORONTO OMG


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Giants lose and DBacks win

PRETTY SHITTY DAY


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Fuck you CJ, you can't even sustain a big lead without Ethier, Crawford & AJ Ellis in the lineup.

CJ you are a useless piece of shit.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



TomahawkJock said:


> No one can doubt the validity of my signature at this point and time.


Puhlease. 



Ring General Daniels said:


> Fuck you CJ, you can't even sustain a big lead without Ethier, Crawford & AJ Ellis in the lineup.
> 
> CJ you are a useless piece of shit.


Seems legit.

Today's Giants-A's game was made into an agonizing piece of crap by more horrible umpiring, today chiefly with balls and strikes: http://www.brooksbaseball.net/pfxVB...ear=2013&game=gid_2013_05_27_sfnmlb_oakmlb_1/

Fuck MLB and its conspiracy to hold the Giants back. :side:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Fucking Angels are killing me!

7-7 now.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

WHY THE FUCK WAS CJ LEFT ON THE MOUND AFTER GIVING UP 2 RUNS IN THE 5TH??????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND WHY THE FUCK WOULD YOU LET HIM PITCH TO GONZALEZ WHEN CLEARLY HE WAS HOT AT THE BAT AFTER GIVING UP THOSE 2 RUNS??????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU THIS WAS FRUSTRATING


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

lol I hear ya. Wash was a fucking moron tonight. So many dumb decisions that contributed to the loss.

1 out, guy on 2nd...sac bunt...

Leaves Darvish in an inning too long. This wasn't that terrible really, Darvish was dealing.

Don't give a fuck if Prado is hot...walk him to put the guy on 1st in scoring position in the bottom of the 9th? lolno


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Molina has a better average than MVPosey Deso. Couple that with the fact that Molina has handled the Cards staff brilliantly even through multiple injuries. Tony LaRussa said it best when he said that Molina would still start even if he went 0-season At the plate. 

Far as Posey goes... He's a brilliant player and basically the Giants offense and a true leader but to me I feel like that if you took Molina off the Cards, they wouldn't be nearly as good in any aspect of the game and our current rotation would be terrible. 

Posey and Molina are obviously the two best but I think Yadi may be a tad better due to his defense and handling of the rotation.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



TomahawkJock said:


> Molina has a better average than MVPosey Deso. Couple that with the fact that Molina has handled the Cards staff brilliantly even through multiple injuries. Tony LaRussa said it best when he said that Molina would still start even if he went 0-season At the plate.
> 
> Far as Posey goes... He's a brilliant player and basically the Giants offense and a true leader but to me I feel like that if you took Molina off the Cards, they wouldn't be nearly as good in any aspect of the game and our current rotation would be terrible.
> 
> ...


Several of your points are fair enough, and I think the whole Yadi vs. Buster argument is very overblown. Posey is a superlative offensive catcher who's very, very good defensively. Molina is a superlative defensive catcher who's very, very good offensively. And now with Vogelsong out for a while, Posey can endeavor to assist the AAA kid Mike Kickham in joining the big club's rotation. :side:

If you took either guy out of either team's lineup or defense, the team would suffer grievously. 2011 Giants attest to that. 

Even though Posey is the reigning National League Batting Champion, batting average is but one piece of the larger puzzle. Molina has a .339 batting average with a .366 BABIP. Now, I'm not saying it's simply impossible he can sustain that, but his average BABIP is probably a lot closer to .300-.320. And Posey's BABIP this year is .331--good, but nothing like the .368 BABIP he enjoyed last season (and who knows, it's very possible he never has that much success and luck put together). (Whoops, almost forgot to mention that Posey's average is now resting at .317 after finally having a hitless day following a 10 game hitting streak during which he batted .420 or so.) I remember many expecting Molina's ISO to drop last year after his 2011 high; and in fact he actually improved his ISO considerably. But at the moment his ISO is .106; Posey's is .217. Not sure where Posey's ISO will end up but his 2012 MVP season campaign featured a .213 ISO. His 2010 ROY season's ISO was an even .200. Posey wRC+ at the moment is an exact replica of his entire 2012 wRC+: 162. Molina's at the moment is 132. Which is nothing to sneeze at, of course! Posey's walk rate is currently over twice Molina's, with a strikeout rate only a third again higher. Which is rather awesome for a .217 ISO-wielding cleanup hitter.

And the sample size is practically identical, as Posey and Molina have had 190 and 193 plate appearances, respectively.

But, no matter. The reason why I wouldn't seriously begrudge your claim of Yadi being the best catcher in baseball is that, as a total package, he's pretty difficult to beat, and there's no question in my view that he's the best defensive catcher in the game. Jose Molina is probably still the very best at getting pitches that are strikes called strikes (and this is one of the several defensive areas in which Posey is considered genuinely elite), but as an overall defensive player, Yadier is the best in the game behind the dish. 

His Memorial Day game against the Royals was quite something to see, too. 

It speaks volumes of how great both guys are when you consider that Posey and Molina became the first pair of catchers to be in the top four slots of either league's Most Valuable Player voting awards' 88-year-old history last year.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Sounds like a lot of our managers decided to take Memorial Day off. :lol

Although Ron Washington is pretty much a hopeless idiot.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

The Worst Five MLB Players by fWAR This Season (can't really be scrubs because it requires a minimum of games/plate appearances):

1. Jeff Keppinger (Keppinger is currently the worst player in the majors, at a solid -1.3 fWAR through 42 games played; 19 wRC+, -1.0 fielding, -1.0 baserunning.)

2. Victor Martinez (2nd-worst player in the majors, tied with Keppinger. -1.3 fWAR, 52 wRC+, -2.2 baserunning.)

3. Rickie Weeks (3rd-worst, at -.9 fWAR., 57 wRC+, -0.4 baserunning.)

4. Matt Kemp (-.9 fWAR, 82 wRC+, 0.5 baserunning.) Of note: Kemp is at -11.6 UZR through 48 games played. I don’t know how that is even possible, but by defensive metrics he is simply by far the worst-fielding player in the majors (Shin-Soo Choo is next-worst at -8.5 UZR). Small sample size or no, that is so extreme it is difficult to believe it is all random statistical noise. 

5. Adam Dunn (-.8 fWAR, 72 wRC+, -.9 baserunning.) This one is kind of... spooky? Funny? His BABIP and batting average are identical thus far, at .159. If that number sounds familiar, it's what his batting average in his miserable 2011 was: .159. And in that season he actually had a .240 BABIP so, yeah... 

It's amazing that these five guys are actually the worst all-around baseball players of this season so far. All known names, which probably ties into why they've been given so much playing time that they post these hideous numbers rather than not qualifying (I'm thinking Rick Ankiel is probably one such individual, LOL).


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Morrow throwing mid 80s today. Yikes.

EDIT: HOOOOOOOOOOZAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY BOOOOOOOOOWTEEEEEEEEEEEEEESTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Words can't express how awful KEMP has been this season thus far.

Matter of fact he doesn't even deserve to have all letters capitalized.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

...

He has never deserved to have his name capitalized like that...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

2011


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Notsheriffsrs


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Kemp was fantastic in 2011


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Reportedly half of the Giants clubhouse is suffering from the flu. All started in Toronto a couple of weeks ago. Little wonder there were so many errors and weird happenings on that road trip. Damn it, Canada.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Got a bad feeling we'll see another rough start from Dempster tonight. Dunno why, I just think the Phils will hit better off him.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



Brye said:


> Got a bad feeling we'll see another rough start from Dempster tonight. Dunno why, I just think the Phils will hit better off him.


Phillies has respectable number against him and given his last three outings, he might be in for a headache


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

:lol


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

1/3 of the way into the season, here are my power rankings:

1) STL
2) CIN
3) TEX
4) PITT
5) DET
6) BOS

Shocked to see how flawed my two favorites (ATL & WSH) are early on. I don't think I've gotten a true gauge on WSH thus far, largely due to all of the nagging injuries.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

David 'The Great' Wright just fucked shit up!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



El Conquistador said:


> 1/3 of the way into the season, here are my power rankings:
> 
> 1) STL
> 2) CIN
> ...


You need Oakland on that list. They're in the process of turning it up to 11. Cespedes hasn't even been good yet.

A's > Bosox and Pitt. Probably going to win the West so > Tex too.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Ugh another loss, terrible night.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I didn't really know who the fuck Tyler Lyons was... but I certainly like him now.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Oh look Hawk isn't broadcasting on WGN today. Might actually watch some of the White Sox then.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Damn Angels are costing me money 

But in good news is Weaver is back! i believe in the WEAVE!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

White Sox Logic: Dominate the Angels, lose to the Cubs.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Lulz Dioneer Navarro is 1 HR away from the HR Cycle (Solo, 2 Run, 3 run, GS). Hopefully the Cubs get the bases load for him before the days over.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

We're making Navarro look like he's actually good.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



Sidewinder400 said:


> We're making Navarro look like he's actually good.


Giants did that last month.

Dioner Navarro has hit more home runs today than the Kansas City Royals have hit since May 15th.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

What the hell happened to the Royals anyways? Did the pressure of actually being good after April kill them? Because they have been atrocious since then. I ain't saying I'm mad.. it's helping out the Cardinals win-loss record but still.. KC was a pretty decent team there for a bit. Surely, the slump that MOOSE has been in hasn't affected them THAT much. Hell, they were winning games in April when Butler wasn't even hitting up to his normal standards.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

That offense is terribad. 27th in wRC+ (ahead of only Washington, Chicago WS, and the Marlins) 25th in wOBA. I blame it on their lack of power, with only a .375 slugging % with only 28 HR's (only 1 ahead of the lowly Marlins). Guys like Hosmer, MOOSE, Escobar, Francouer, and Getz are just out machines. Can't believe they still have Getz in over Giavotella.

And Yost is probably gone soon. Just not that smart of a manager.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

ZPACK with three HR's :shock


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Well, I was just about to come in here laughing about Roberto Hernandez's CG 3-hitter, giving up 0 ER, but he gave up a hit with 2 out in the 9th and Joe pulled 'im. Still hilarious, though. Dude's terrible, but I guess the Marlins are worse.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

God damn Chris Davis. His power is just...amazing. He better be in the home run Derby.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Seth Maness has 11 appearances in his big league career thus far.. and he's 5-1. Everytime he comes in, the Cardinals score some runs and win. Happened again tonight! :mark:


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Angels Weaver looking good in his return.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

WEAVER :mark: Great to have him back, he almost killed Shuck for that fuckery in the 4.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Thank you Weaver!

Win tomorrow Angels so i don't gotta buy Naomi a Shield shirt!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

The galoot in my avatar hit a home run tonight. I guess that means I remove him? He still sucks. It's funny, he hit a very decent changeup, but I think it's just a case of an idiot hacker hacking a hundred times and finally connecting on the 101st try.

Speaking of idiots, the fucking Giants need to wake up. I understand the flu devastating half the team is a bitch, but you guys have to fight through it. Playing terribly right now. They play this way in St. Louis this weekend, they'll be eaten alive. 

Thank God Tim Lincecum said, "No thanks," to five years and $100 million. The front office dodged a huge motherfucking bullet.

FUCK.

#pissedoff

#fucktwitterandhashtags


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

This season, Joey Votto and Shin Soo Choo have walked 82 times. The Cubs have walked 116 times.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Giants making it really hard to talk to my brother-in-law this week 

fucking A's


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Yep, *Camille*. 

Posey, Pence and Crawford are pretty much the three guys who aren't playing like crap in one way or another right now, but then, they may be the three guys who aren't sick. Meh.

***

Joe Blanton may suck, but his recent comments about his spot in the rotation for the Angels have merit. He's outdoing his 2011 with the Phillies in bad luck, with a .386 BABIP. _Damn._

At the same time, you know who else is suffering from bad luck? Justin Verlander. A .368 BABIP this season, which is over .100 above his career average. Batting average is higher than usual, too, but not so drastically. Verlander's BABIP would have stabilized back in May 2010. 

Having said that, Verlander's FB/HR% is actually down by over a third this year. So regression to the mean doesn't mean he's going to enjoy improvement across the board.

And of course the one major disconcerting element is the decreased velocity. A mere 1/4 of his fastballs now touch 94 mph or higher; last year it was 57.5%; in 2011, 69.0% and back in 2010, an astonishing 78.8% of his fastballs either hit 94 mph or more.

I'm sure he'll work this out.

Interesting.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Cardinals on the up-swing and Giants on the downswing... should be a good series this weekend then


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

After what should have been an easy out on a flyball out to left field, Shuck decided to let the ball drop and Weaver's reaction was...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



TomahawkJock said:


> Cardinals on the up-swing and Giants on the downswing... should be a good series this weekend then


LOL. Bah!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Alex Colome making his MLB debut tonight, against the Marlins. I love watching young guys pitch, so I'll definitely be watching.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



WWF said:


> Alex Colome making his MLB debut tonight, against the Marlins. I love watching young guys pitch, so I'll definitely be watching.







I bet they picked the Marlins on purpose too.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



TomahawkJock said:


> What the hell happened to the Royals anyways? Did the pressure of actually being good after April kill them? Because they have been atrocious since then. I ain't saying I'm mad.. it's helping out the Cardinals win-loss record but still.. KC was a pretty decent team there for a bit. Surely, the slump that MOOSE has been in hasn't affected them THAT much. Hell, they were winning games in April when Butler wasn't even hitting up to his normal standards.






Didn't they do the samething last year...I'm pretty sure they were in first after April...then died.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME? YOU JUST LET A PITCHER HIT A GRAND SLAM?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

The Sox should sell Peavy and Rios. Those two would fetch 3-5 good prospects.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

The Sox should just stop playing baseball, for everyone's sake.

Oh wait nvm I need someone to laugh at. Carry on.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

DAT ASTROS WINNING STREAK.

They scared now.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



Perfect Poster said:


> The Sox should just stop playing baseball, for everyone's sake.
> 
> Oh wait nvm I need someone to laugh at. Carry on.





Miami, Houston? You know, the 2 worst teams in the league?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Lol PP. now that the Tigers are winning, you sit up on top of your pedestal *******. Bout time they win a bit. Last time they were relevant was when Prince's father was in uniform. Explains why you act like you've never been exposed to winning before.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



El Conquistador said:


> Lol PP. now that the Tigers are winning, you sit up on top of your pedestal *******. Bout time they win a bit. Last time they were relevant was when Prince's father was in uniform. Explains why you act like you've never been exposed to winning before.




I'd be mad too if I made the world series and lost...at least the Sox won the world series the last time they made it.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



WWF said:


> Alex Colome making his MLB debut tonight, against the Marlins. I love watching young guys pitch, so I'll definitely be watching.


Michael Wacha. Watch him instead :side:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Oh good, we didn't get sweeped by the A's. :side: 

Ugh, our starting pitching.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Miami, Houston? You know, the 2 worst teams in the league?





El Conquistador said:


> Lol PP. now that the Tigers are winning, you sit up on top of your pedestal *******. Bout time they win a bit. Last time they were relevant was when Prince's father was in uniform. Explains why you act like you've never been exposed to winning before.


Lulz White Sox fans.

I'll have you know I can name a heavy amount of players from that god-awful 2003 team. Don't question my fandom of them.

And excuse me, while we're kinda busy getting #3 division title in a row, go back to being the Cubbies bitch plz kthxbi.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Don't mean to burst and bubbles but there's a massive elephant in the room that wants to say that DAT GAWD Justin Upton has come crashing down in a big way.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Colome was damn good tonight. ARCHER expected to start this weekend. 



Perfect Poster said:


> Lulz White Sox fans.
> 
> I'll have you know I can name a heavy amount of players from that god-awful 2003 team. Don't question my fandom of them.
> 
> And excuse me, while we're kinda busy getting #3 division title in a row, go back to being the Cubbies bitch plz kthxbi.


You've been trolled! ositivity


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I had to show up at the yard in China Basin today to get my Giants the win. Because fuck work and everything else. Good game. Barry Zito just knows how to win, folks. (Please don't look at his WHIP, lol.)

Posey keeps hitting into shitty luck. Fun game to attend, though.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*










Best T-Shirt I've ever seen.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

That's a cool shirt.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



CamillePunk said:


> Oh good, we didn't get sweeped by the A's. :side:
> 
> Ugh, our starting pitching.


Don't talk to me about starting pitching :shaq


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Lulz Mets swept the Yankees in a 4 game set.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

IYF do you still think Vargas for Morales was stupid?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



Perfect Poster said:


> Lulz Mets swept the Yankees in a 4 game set.







They'll be good within the next three years. They've got some stud prospects and will continue piling on like WSH did.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



JM said:


> IYF do you still think Vargas for Morales was stupid?


Right now i don't hate it but, if he starts pitching like shit again I'm gonna hate it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



El Conquistador said:


> They'll be good within the next three years. They've got some stud prospects and will continue piling on like WSH did.


Not only did they _get_ D'Arnaud and Syndergaard for Dickey, they _got rid of_ Dickey! What a deal!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

So true. :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

It's all hinges on Ike Davis though...

He is the cornerstone that will or won't get them an NL East division title.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Why is that bum still in the Majors? Any minor league scrub could hit better than him. He's got possibly the ugliest swing in baseball.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

And the worst footwork of any 1B in the MLB, too.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Wacha really performed. It isn't saying much though since it was against the Royals. I could see George Brett telling KC to start using a shit ton more pine tar so they can hit better. :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

They could go and sign El Caballo and get better production from him in 1 week than they've gotten from Ike.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

LOL BRAVES



> Ken Rosenthal ‏@Ken_Rosenthal 8m
> 
> #Braves announce Francisco DFA to make room for Wood. Faced tough decision dropping bench player. Francisco .159/.229/.250 in May.
> 
> ...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Tigers and Pirates repeating their Tuesday night scoreless duel to extra innings knife fight.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

GOD DAMN IT MITCHELL BOGGS!!! You come in the game and give up a game tying homer and a walk in two batters. DO I WIN THIS SHIT PLAYER AVATAR CONTEST?!? This is just terrible. Matheny should have left in Maness or brought in Mujica. Idc if he's "tired". Still better than fucking BOGGS. Fire this failure Mozeliak. Right now


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Calm down, bro. Mozeliak > 25 other GM's.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I meant fire Boggs. Not Mozeliak. Everyone > BOGGS


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Oh, okay. My mistake. Then I TOTALLY AGREE. Boggs might be one of the worse pitchers in baseball.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I'm really pissed Matheny put in Boggs to try and rebuild his confidence. Boggs has no confidence nor does he have any talent. What he has is an above 10 ERA. I've never seen a reliever this bad on this team.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



El Conquistador said:


> Calm down, bro. Mozeliak > 25 other GM's.


FRIEDMAN > Mozeliak > 25 other GMs


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Rodney > Shit > BOGGS


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Shit > Rodney > Boggs


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



DesolationRow said:


> LOL BRAVES


Why is that lol Braves? He's been BREWWWWWWWWWWW-T-T-T-T-TAL. He's been not much more than a here and there power bat with terrible plate discipline for the time he's been in the majors over 6 or 7 years. 

I'd lol at BJ Upton and Heyward before I lol at the Braves. Despite these two guys playing like absolute shit too the team has managed to hold it together.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*










Just found this. :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

They showed a whole compilation of people fucking with Beltre by touching his head on ESPN the other day. It's all good shit. I don't get why he does that, but it's great stuff.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Reason #59 why I love Adrian Beltre.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Name the other 99+ reasons. GO!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

It'd better to show 100+ gifs of him owning 3B, hitting doubles and HRs, and also throwing his glove in the air in a futile but amusing attempt to knock down a pop fly/line drive etc.

I'll start working on that now:side:

But the head stuff cracks me up every time and I've seen it quite a bit.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



JM said:


> Why is that lol Braves? He's been BREWWWWWWWWWWW-T-T-T-T-TAL. He's been not much more than a here and there power bat with terrible plate discipline for the time he's been in the majors over 6 or 7 years.
> 
> I'd lol at BJ Upton and Heyward before I lol at the Braves. Despite these two guys playing like absolute shit too the team has managed to hold it together.


You're 100% right on all counts. I was just laughing at the Braves because of this: 



> "Ken Rosenthal ‏@Ken_Rosenthal 7m
> 
> #Braves official predicted in spring that Francisco could be their Sandoval. Evidently not."


Essentially, it's my haughty fanboy assault on any Braves official (Clint Eastwood?) suggesting Francisco could be their own pet Panda bear.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Adrian Beltre is quite the character. So cool.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Ah ok, well ya I'm not sure where they got that from. He's awful lol.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I'm going to write the obituary for the 2013 incarnation of the Washington Nationals after this weekends series against Atlanta.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

LOL @ the Royals and Cards still trying to finish this game


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



DesolationRow said:


> I had to show up at the yard in China Basin today to get my Giants the win. Because fuck work and everything else. Good game. Barry Zito just knows how to win, folks. (Please don't look at his WHIP, lol.)
> 
> Posey keeps hitting into shitty luck. Fun game to attend, though.


was there as well brother. torres breaking the bat over his knee was the highlight besides panda knocking in the go ahead.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Only 4 games under 500 :hb


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



scrilla said:


> was there as well brother. torres breaking the bat over his knee was the highlight besides panda knocking in the go ahead.


Nice! I love your avatar, haha. Yeah, this was cool. Got a lot of attention:














I sure hope that unbelievably long rain delay doesn't harm the Cardinals' chances tonight. :side:

Who am I kidding? The Giants couldn't possibly cash in on having the advantage in a game. :lol

Oh, and I've decided to give Brett Pill a break. He was indeed responsible for the initial rally yesterday, and watching the game replay late last night, his interview afterward shows that he's an affable chap. So I'll lay off...

Ramon Ramirez, straight outta Fresno, come on down...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Maybe the coolest happening Ramon Ramirez was involved in, back in August 2011:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/9...spooked-milwaukee-haunted-hotel-espn-magazine

Interesting read about a supposed haunted hotel in Milwaukee that visiting clubs stay at.

EDIT: First Link didnt work


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



DesolationRow said:


> Maybe the coolest happening Ramon Ramirez was involved in, back in August 2011:


When did Eli whiteside become Ramon Ramirez?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Gah! /Valverde'd


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Giants game delayed so osey1 could stop a Tornado


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

My God at the end of the Tigers/O's, chris dickerson hit a nasty walk off homer.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

BELTRE:mark: CRUZ:mark: HOLLAND:mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



TomahawkJock said:


> http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/9...spooked-milwaukee-haunted-hotel-espn-magazine
> 
> Interesting read about a supposed haunted hotel in Milwaukee that visiting clubs stay at.
> 
> EDIT: First Link didnt work


Yep, I've known about this... Very interesting. Back in 2011 the Giants stayed there for the first time, apparently, and they got in at about 2:30 or 3:00 am. The concierge welcomed the team and told them all about the hotel's history and how it's haunted and all this stuff, telling them to not worry or freak out too much if they notice strange occurrences and spooky things happening. 

Pablo Sandoval turned around and left, taking a cab to a hotel halfway across town.

:lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

The Angels are now 3-4 against the Astros.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

What a game so far.. Right all you Giants fans?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Where is my :cabrera smilie god dammit. That 3-2 fastball he hit for a grand slam was simply picture perfect. Not even joking. It was like baseball porn.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

damn it Cain


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



MrMister said:


> It'd better to show 100+ gifs of him owning 3B, hitting doubles and HRs, and also throwing his glove in the air in a futile but amusing attempt to knock down a pop fly/line drive etc.
> 
> I'll start working on that now:side:
> 
> But the head stuff cracks me up every time and I've seen it quite a bit.


Any progress on this?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

lolGiants


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Fuck everything forever.

Cain is tipping his pitches in the stretch. The Cardinals, being the devious devils they are, know what's coming.

Fuck everything forever.

Giants were 6-2 in Bumgarner starts a few short weeks ago. Now they're 6-6 in Bumgarner starts.

Fuck everything forever.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

The last time the Giants suffered a double-header sweep in St. Louis, was June 10, 1962.

Obviously, we're going back to the World Series again.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

And Bumgarner and Cain are the Giants aces...
:lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I enjoy when the Giants lose.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Even better when your team beats them right? We both have fun watching the Cardinals and the JAYS beat up upon the Giants. Gives us firepower to use against all the Giants fans on this forum. There are far too many of them :side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



JM said:


> I enjoy when the Giants lose.


You know what I enjoyed








Hell of a rob there.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

It all started in Toronto. 

Fuck interleague. Fuck the DH. Fuck clownball. Fuck clownball ballparks where the ball bounces 30 feet in the air off the "outfield." Fuck the flu. Fuck Canada. Fuck everything!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I'm glad to see that the Nationals have finally put Harper on the DL. Let him heal.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



DubC said:


> You know what I enjoyed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya that was sick, I nearly crapped my pants. YONDER saluted him after. RESPECT.

And the national league is definitely the clown ball lulz. So dated. So pointless. A bunch of weird double switching and mucking with the line up all game. STUPID. After a while it's not fun watching pitchers' pathetic swing attempts and running the bases in a coat.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



TomahawkJock said:


> And Bumgarner and Cain are the Giants aces...
> :lmao


It's okay, I can look back on last years Championship Series with fond memories.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

What a catch.

Also, LOL BRAVES again. Considering sending B.J. Upton down to the minors. Don't think he'll allow that, but it's a hilarious story.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

B.J. Upton is awful right now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

In the last 30 days the Upton's are a combined:

158 ABs
22 Runs
31 hits
14 RBIs
24 Walks
62 Ks
.196 BA
3 HRs
1 SB
.304 OBP
.291 SLUG

BEST OUTFIELD IN BASEBALL

Lets add Heyward in for fun. That should help right?

OH NO WAIT...

AVG goes down to .189 and SLUG goes down to .272. .272!!!!

DA GOAT OUTFIELD


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

And for the record, BJ should be sent to the minors, dude is AWFUL. Schafer on the other hand is a good young scrappy player that deserves to play everyday.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

You're wrong if you think Schafer is any good. He's had multiple opportunities to be an every day player, including once in a prior stint with the Braves before all the publicity of the Upton's. Chippy and speed only gets you so far, especially when you're constantly on the DL and can't stay healthy.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

In the midst of playing well, he should be in the line up until he doesn't deserve to be. Ride it out as long as he's hot. Why shouldn't they? Doesn't really help the team any to have him on the bench while the others strike out or ground out to second on the first pitch.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Oh, yeah. B.J. Upton is absolutely horrible. A strikeout machine who almost never makes contact and hits for no power.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Schafer? Upton? Why not both? BJ got the walk-off hit, scoring Schafer!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Another loss to the Astros fpalm. Pujols needs to be bench, that injury he is playing with is taking its toll.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

LOL ANGELS

Sorry, *Dub*, but _man_.

In other news, Paul Goldschmidt has become a complete, utter monster for Arizona this season. Hit a Grand Slam against the Cubs tonight.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



WWF said:


> Schafer? Upton? Why not both? BJ got the walk-off hit, scoring Schafer!


Haha of course.

Meanwhile J-UP THE GAWD and HYPEWARD went 0 for 7 with 5 Ks.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Only a Rays prospect could pull off this move:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

LOL!!! Tim "Ichiro" Beckham!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

*Goddamnit San Francisco. *


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Sorry, *LadyCroft*.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

http://www.mlbtraderumors.com/2013/06/rosenthal-on-hughes-gallardo-kershaw-pirates.html



> •The Dodgers might not be in as strong of a position for Robinson Cano as they initially appeared. Clayton Kershaw is going to go for ~$200MM and the team might not be able to take another contract in that range. As Josh Kosman and Mark DeCambre of the New York Post reported earlier this week, the club will have to commit a greater percentage of their deal to revenue sharing than the originally thought. That could cost them more than $1B over 25 years and that could affect their ability to maintain skyhigh payrolls.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Dodgers spending all the money. to bad they aren't going to be winning all the championships.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Kershaw deserves every dollar he'll get. He's the best pitcher in baseball, in my book.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Yeah, he really is at this point.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I've read that if Texas can't get Stanton, they might go after Josh Willingham. I'd be for that as long as they don't give up much. Obviously NOT Profar.

I'm also not so sure I'd deal Profar for Stanton after seeing him play more. His approach at the plate is outstanding for someone his age.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Molina with a fit of roid rage.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

He got ejected for slamming his helmet down on a bang-bang play. He didn't even say anything to the umpire until he was tossed. I don't see why slamming your helmet down on a close play in a close game, warrants an ejection..


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Lawrie got ejected for lightly tossing his batting gloves in different directions. Some umps are sensitive.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

BELT CLUTCH AS FUCK


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Chris Davis better be in the HR derby this year. Scary powerful. I really hope he can keep it up cause I would love to see Miggy ad Davis slug it out for potential triple crown.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



MrMister said:


> I've read that if Texas can't get Stanton, they might go after Josh Willingham. I'd be for that as long as they don't give up much. Obviously NOT Profar.
> 
> I'm also not so sure I'd deal Profar for Stanton after seeing him play more. His approach at the plate is outstanding for someone his age.


Profar for DOMONIC BROWN?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Fuck yeah. MVPosey with a 4-hit game, 2 doubles. Yadier Molina and Mike Matheny getting ejected. Brandon Crawford with the sweeeeet glove work to make it happen (a .gif will be forthcoming). What an awesome game. Oh and who can forget Chad Gaudin? Staff ace. :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



WWF said:


> Profar for DOMONIC BROWN?


DOM BOMB

But PROFAR just went yard to give TEX a 2-1 lead. He's GOAT.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

I guess we're going to start ejecting people every time they throw a helmet or bat down on the ground now? Because there's going to be a hell of a lot more people thrown out of games if we start doing that. Totally unjustifiable move by the umpire, kid should be fined for making such a ridiculously stupid call.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Yadi will probably be suspended for nearly assaulting the guy..


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

He shouldn't be, as far as I could tell from the replays he never actually touched him. He didn't even start pushing towards him until Benji started trying to pull him away.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Lance Berkman was thrown out for arguing. After about 5 seconds of arguing...GONE. Nothing thrown, just talking loud.

Get over it guys.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Bryce Harper managed to hit the Ump when he last slammed his bat, no ejection, Then a few innings later Kevin Frandsen slams his bat away from the Ump - ejected.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Apparently, if you throw your helmet at all this season, it's an automatic ejection. 

See, *LadyCroft*, in the end we weakened the Cardinals a little bit because Molina's going to be suspended for a few games.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



DesolationRow said:


> Apparently, if you throw your helmet at all this season, it's an automatic ejection.
> 
> See, *LadyCroft*, in the end we weakened the Cardinals a little bit because Molina's going to be suspended for a few games.





DesolationRow said:


>


*Yes! :mark:

Such roid rage! *


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Molina would have killed all them motherfuckers.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

You have got to love Don Mattingly, speaking on the Dodgers' promotion of Yasiel Puig:



> "You don't want to build him up to where it's impossible for him to live up to all the hype," cautioned Mattingly.
> 
> "But you saw with the Angels and Mike Trout last year, he came up and things completely turned around with what he brought to the table. It's unfair to say that happens here, but he could make a big impact."


"Now, I'm not saying he's going to be like... oh... Mike Trout. I'm just going to bring that up. If ya want to make that comparison, fine by me, but that's on you. Not me. I'm not going to say that. I just wanted to bring up the point, you know? Because it would be totally unfair to expect anything like that. Even if it could still really, really, really happen."

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Jeez. 30% of the Houston Astros' wins have come at the expense of the Angels.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



> Alex Pavlovic ‏@AlexPavlovic 27s
> 
> MLB just suspended Yadier Molina one game for his actions in third inning against the Giants yesterday.


I guess one game is appropriate considering that even the umpire at 1B said that the contact was "incidental." Slightly surprised it's not more solely because of "reputation," but whatever. Makes no never mind to me.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Puig should be moreso compared to Cespedes than Trout. At least they're both Cuban defects. Although Cespedes was older when he came over and had no minor league experience. That's not a bad ceiling, I'd say.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Puig is awesome. You guys will love him. I've caught him three-four times throughout this calendar year, and I can confirm he has a tremendous amount of skill and tools.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Flex your scouting better not lie. I spent 15 cold hard free agent dollars on him. I need him to do well 8*D


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Congratulations to the Baltimore organization. Dylan Bundy has been cleared to resume throwing after being forced to sit out six weeks with recurring ulnar ligament problems in his pitching elbow. Good news for Baltimore. As long as they coddle him, Bundy should make an impact around August-September.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Someone test Domonic Brown. This guy is scorching hot.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

YES HE FUCKING IS. :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

_On June 3, 1885 after a rousing extra-innings victory over Philadelphia, manager Jim Mutrie was so overcome with emotion that he supposedly blurted out a description of his team that immediately became the franchise's new nickname. He called them his Giants._

Is someone slicing an onion? Aww. /sniffle

Happy 128 years being known as the Giants, ex-New York Gothams.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

too bad the media forgot we used to be from NY. maybe then we'd get some fucking coverage.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

PUIG with the WALKOFF DP THROW.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

LOL, yeah, scrilla.

Impressive play, PP. Impressive play.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

It's too bad Manny Machado is ineligible for AL ROY this season. He'd have to be the frontrunner at this point, I'd have to think.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Sorry, *Dub*, but... another loss to the Astros.

LOL ANGELS


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



DesolationRow said:


> Sorry, *Dub*, but... another loss to the Astros.
> 
> LOL ANGELS


Someone has to get fired, this is just a fucking nightmare


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Pujols is looking like he will need a walker to move around the diamond in about one year.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

He is dealing with a plantar fasciitis, I dont know why he wont just heal up. I mean its not like the Angels are making the post season.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Good story, cool graph:

http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/9...nd-money-big-name-veterans-lose-espn-magazine


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

NATIONALS are making changes. Danny Espinosa, Henry Rodriguez, and Zach Duke have all either been sent-down or DFA'd. Anthony Rendon has been called up as well.

Also, this:



> Chase Hughes ‏@chasehughesCSN 6s
> There is also a huge sub woofer and speakers with flashing neon lights playing techno in #Nats clubhouse. Weird stuff. #NationalsTalk


Change we can believe in~!


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> Pujols is looking like he will need a walker to move around the diamond in about one year.


Not gonna lie, as a Cardinals fan I eat my heart out every time I see him limping around the diamond. Dodged that bullet! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

The Angels would have to play 17 games over .500 for the rest of the entire season beginning right now to finish at 81-81/.500.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

What? No they wouldn't..


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Hopefully the Jays put up a ton of runs against the Giants like the last series between the two.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



JM said:


> What? No they wouldn't..


Whoops, I fucked up my math, mixing a couple of different things. I was considering what they'd have to do to reach 90 wins, then I started something else while working and, ugh, never mind, lol. 

Just take care of the Diamondbacks, *TomahawkJock*. Getting a bunch of runs off Lincecum tonight shouldn't be that difficult, sadly.

Hilarity in right field tonight, as Russell Martin, Lyle Overbay and Delmon Young are all placed there tonight for their respective clubs.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Waiting for a meeting at work. Today when there's nothing going on I watch half an inning at a time of a recording of a July 1976 Giants/Reds game, and I cracked up in my office at the great Lon Simmons's announcing while the Giants are getting crushed: "And, so, as we go to the fourth inning: the Giants, nine; Cincinnati, nine... Unfortunately, the Giants are playing in German." 

:lmao

Saw Simmons at a game last year. I hear he's doing all right watching most of the games in Hawaii these days.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Has anyone mentioned how good Oakland is in the outfield defensively? I attribute some of their success to how much ground they cover. More times then not, they're catching the ball, whether it is a line drive or a can-of-corn.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Everybody be doing drugs.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Indeed.

And a day of reckoning is coming: http://espn.go.com/espn/otl/story/_...rodriguez-ryan-braun-part-miami-investigation


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

You had those needles in your ass. Now you're getting a boot in it.
Unless it is Braun, then it is cool. :selig
A-rod with a 100 gamer!

Players Under Scrutiny
Major League Baseball will seek to suspend about 20 players connected to Biogenesis, OTL has learned. Among the players who might ultimately face discipline:

Player	Team
Ryan Braun	Brewers
Everth Cabrera	Padres
Melky Cabrera	Blue Jays
Francisco Cervelli	Yankees
Bartolo Colon	Athletics
Nelson Cruz	Rangers
Fautino de los Santos	Free agent
Gio Gonzalez*	Nationals
Yasmani Grandal	Padres
Fernando Martinez	Astros
Jesus Montero	Mariners
Jordan Norberto	Free agent
Jhonny Peralta	Tigers
Cesar Puello**	Mets
Alex Rodriguez	Yankees


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

The man who replaced Espinosa got the walk-off tonight.

Espinosa was a stain on the franchise and the curse has been lifted!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



TomahawkJock said:


> Everybody be doing drugs.


Red Soxs must have gotten the good batch cause they are owning tonight.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Braves with a game winning double by Simmons in the 10th. :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



DubC said:


> Red Soxs must have gotten the good batch cause they are owning tonight.


They were about 20 extremely hard hit balls by the Sox tonight. Just a massacre.


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



Aid180 said:


> Braves with a game winning double by Simmons in the 10th. :mark:


Loving it. Can't believe there are still people out there that doubt the Braves can win the NL East. Only 2 months into the season but the Nats just don't look even remotely close to the team they were last year. I think they'll be passed by the Phillies at some point here in a couple weeks. The Braves are the only team in the NL East with a record above .500.


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



GOON The Legend said:


> NATIONALS are making changes. Danny Espinosa, Henry Rodriguez, and Zach Duke have all either been sent-down or DFA'd. Anthony Rendon has been called up as well.






Danny was put on the 15 day DL.
He's still on the team.

Sure Lombo got the walk-off sac fly, but I still put Danny ahead of him.
Lombo doesn't have the power, range, or arm Danny does.
Lombo is perfect as the utility man, though.

Rendon will be getting the start Wednesday.

Nats are back to .500.
Let's see if the can actually keep the wins cominng.
Or drop the next 2, as so many series before.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

PWEEEEEEG


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

TORRES
GIANTS
TIMMEH



LOLMARQUEZ


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

TORRES. LINCECUM. AFFELDT. ROMO. GIANTS! :mark:

That was a true Giants baseball game from back in the day, 2-1 pitching duel. And only 2 hours and 15 minutes long! _Nice_! LOL MARQUEZ


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

What do you see happening with Hahn and the White Sox, FLEX? Because, no offense, they're really bad right now. 

I couldn't believe Peavy got rocked by the Mariners like he did, but those things happen to everybody.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Goldschmidt is something else


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Why are we talking about anything other than PWEEEEEEEEEG?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Maybe some guys in the Cubs bullpen should be using..might help


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Oh, reading into the White Sox game. Peavy left with an injury. That sucks.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



DesolationRow said:


> Oh, reading into the White Sox game. Peavy left with an injury. That sucks.





We're used to that. Bring on the next filler starting pitcher.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



Tha Masta said:


> Danny was put on the 15 day DL.
> He's still on the team.
> 
> Sure Lombo got the walk-off sac fly, but I still put Danny ahead of him.
> ...


Danny should be out for the year regardless because of the surgery he should receive. Lombo is much better overall than Espinosa and it's a shame Espinosa polluted the lineup for so long. Danny is a better defender and has just a bit more pop in his bat that Lombo. That is about it when it comes things Espinosa does better than Lombo. Lombo makes more contact and when he hits in the seven or eight hole, he gives the Nationals a much better chance to win than Espinosa does.

Rendon is going to eventually become the starting second baseman anyway, which is another reason why I think Espinosa's days are done as a starter for the Nationals. If the lineup can get going, then the Nationals could easily make a run if the pitching holds up.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Strasburg is on the DL. Zack Wheeler will be making his debut in the June 14-16 series vs. CHC.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



El Conquistador said:


> Strasburg is on the DL. Zack Wheeler will be making his debut in the June 14-16 series vs. CHC.


Not a good season for the Nationals...wonder if there might be some buyer's remorse for not letting him pitch last season at the end of the year.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Wasn't Wheeler the dude the Mets traded Beltran for?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

MrMister... what about putting Kinsler in RF once Cruz goes down to make room for Profar on a permanent basis? 



DesolationRow said:


> What do you see happening with Hahn and the White Sox, FLEX? Because, no offense, they're really bad right now.
> 
> I couldn't believe Peavy got rocked by the Mariners like he did, but those things happen to everybody.


4-6 weeks with a fractured and displaced rib. Tough break. I was hoping Hahn and Kenny would move Rios and Peavy for 3-4 prospects. That almost certainly wont happen now.



BruiserKC said:


> Not a good season for the Nationals...wonder if there might be some buyer's remorse for not letting him pitch last season at the end of the year.


Yep. They can still turn it on. The Braves aren't exactly running away with the East, so we will see how it plays out once Detweiler, Strasburg and Harper return. Rendon should grow nicely into that 2B role.



WOOLCUNT said:


> Wasn't Wheeler the dude the Mets traded Beltran for?


Yes. Fourth rated pitching prospect in baseball.


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

8-1 Mets....... the Mets! :cussin:
Back to 1 game under for the Nats.

I'm going to call it now, when the season ends.
It will be an epic failure. Noone is hitting, or even looking like they can get on base. Haren is pure garbage again. Then there's all the injuries. Starting to look like the AAA team, these days. With all the moves.




GOON The Legend said:


> Danny should be out for the year regardless because of the surgery he should receive. Lombo is much better overall than Espinosa and it's a shame Espinosa polluted the lineup for so long. Danny is a better defender and has just a bit more pop in his bat that Lombo. That is about it when it comes things Espinosa does better than Lombo. Lombo makes more contact and when he hits in the seven or eight hole, he gives the Nationals a much better chance to win than Espinosa does.
> 
> Rendon is going to eventually become the starting second baseman anyway, which is another reason why I think Espinosa's days are done as a starter for the Nationals. If the lineup can get going, then the Nationals could easily make a run if the pitching holds up.



I don't know if he will have surgery or not. But, I really don't think Danny will sit out the rest of the season. He wants to play, he needs to play. Besides, after hearing Davey talk about how hard it was for him to let go Duke & Rodriguez. He will not give up on Danny, when he is 100%. Danny is his guy, he loves what he can do on the field. 

Personally, I would still pick Danny over Lombo everytime. Lombo might make contact, but most of the time it's a ground ball out. Yes, last night he was able to get the walk off sac fly. But, that was last night. Tonight he's 0 for 3, with his average at .228. Both of them are in their mid 20's, both of them has 10-15 years left. I just see Danny with the better numbers, at the plate. Let Danny get healty, send him to AAA to get his swing back and to get his head straight. Because the way things are going, the only way this team will score any runs, is by the HR.


Rendon had what, 8 games at 2nd in his career? Maybe in a year or 2, right now he's not ready to make the plays needed at 2nd. I also want to see what Jeff Kobernus can do. Brought him up, and has been rotting on the bench since.


9-1
You suck Erik Davis!

10-1


O's not looking good tonight, either.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

*I think the Rockies like Great American Smallpark :hayden3*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Jesus Christ at that White Soxs/Mariners game, Seager with that beautiful grand slam


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I lied. The Braves are 15 over .500. I didn't get to see much of them over the last ten days. 15 over .500, 7.5 up; 8.5 after this 10-1 WSH loss to the NYM. ATL is starting to run away with the NL East. Allow me to correct myself.


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Hey, hold on there.
Actually it's will be just 8 games.

The Braves played earlier today.
So they only went up a .5 game.
Currently leading by 7.5 games.
After the loss tonight is official, the Nats will drop by the other .5 game.

The way things are looking, 8 or even 1 game is to much for this team to overcome.
Lousy inconsistent overrated scrubs! :cussin:



It's offical, 8 games back.............now in 3rd place.
With the Phillies moving into 2nd, just 7.5 games back.
:frustrate



11-4 Houston
Beginning to think Miami is the worse team in baseball.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I think the injuries to the Cardinals rotation are starting to catch up with us..


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Harper to visit Dr. Andrews. This could be bad.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Good night, the sweetest prince of them all.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

So Sosh decided to move Jerone back to the pen and keep Blanton in the rotation? FUCK YOU.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Cmon Miller.. get us that split tonight.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

If it was up to me I would pick that 3rd basman..there hard to find after all


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

The key to the Braves success so far this year is simple and surprisingly drafty.



Spoiler: Kinky


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Kris Bryant, the 2nd overall pick in this draft, looks up to LONGO. This kid's going places.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

CUBS.

Like the pick. Wanted Appel, but happy with Bryant.

The Cubs are going to smash shit up with their 2015 squad. Soler, Baez, Rizzo, Bryant...oh my.

Bryant...a poor man's Harper. :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Bryant's a 3rd Baseman, tho...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

It's alright. Castro isn't a viable long term solution at SS, so he'll move elsewhere, probably 2B. Put Baez at SS. So, around the horn:

1B: Rizzo
2B: Castro
SS: Baez
3B: Bryant

...
....
......
.......
.........

Pitcher: Carlos Villanueva, Carlos Marmol


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Is this the final year of Soriano's deal? Or is it next year?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

NICK CIUFFO 

Thank GOD, a Catcher.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Soriano has one year after 2013. And why can't I GET FUCKING ACCESS TO ANY OF THESE MLB GAMES when I paid $119?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



El Conquistador said:


> Soriano has one year after 2013. And why can't I GET FUCKING ACCESS TO ANY OF THESE MLB GAMES when I paid $119?


I'm in the same boat. Not impressed.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

SHIPLEY COMING TO TOWN FOR ROOKIE BALL, WOLF PACK!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

What are your guy's opinions of the Cards stomping that ass in the NL Central :

Actually it's a really close race. Pirates and Reds are good.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Everyone here seems to really admire the Cardinals. Such a great franchise.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Cardinals hit five home runs in one night?! :mark:

We have got to improve the bullpen though, it doesn't matter how good our starters are if every time they leave the game the pen gives up six plus runs. At least Shelby Miller is still looking good.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Cardinals are the Spurs of the MLB, strong vet team always in the mix.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Bryant probably won't even stay at third base, lots of people switch it up. Hell, pitchers become hitting cornerstones, hitters become pitchers. Weird shit happens in A Ball.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

PUIG is a beast.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I could have sworn the White Sox were just .500 a week or two ago....


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

BONIFACIO is such a GOAT base runner.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

GIANTS went HAM tonight. although there was a questionable call. i might be pissed if i was a D-Backs fan. hope PANDA is OK. i watched the game on mute so i'm not sure on his status.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

If Adam Lind had 13 more plate appearances he'd be be second in the AL in hitting. WUTTTTT.

I want to apologize to him for ever having him in my avatar but I'd also like to think that he having him there strongly contributed to his RESURGENCE.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

The Orioles can freaking mash.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Blanton 1-10


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

The look of greatness


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

What a great road series win against the Arizona Diamondbacks this weekend! Yay, GIANTS! :mark:

Juan Perez made his Major League debut in centerfield today for the Giants as Angel Pagan gets better on the DL. 

And his first defensive play as a Major Leaguer? Oh, just this, robbing Paul Goldschmidt of extra bases: 

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/gameday/index.jsp?gid=2013_06_09_sfnmlb_arimlb_1&mode=video

Fun game. Chad Gaudin, "staff ace," continues to dominate. :lol


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Blanton's mindset


> "I'm never frustrated. It is what it is," Blanton said, somewhat shrugging his shoulders after the Angels fell to 27-36 in this season. "I went out and did my best today."


fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

:lmao


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



> The Dodgers have already received calls about Andre Ethier’s trade availability,


 says Nick Cafardo.

I can just see the phone call now. Random GM calls up Ned Colletti: "Uh... hey, Ned, how are you doin'? Yeah, I hear they've refurbished your office. Just thinking about that discussion about hockey we had last December. Good times. So, uh, yeah, anyway, about that whole Andre Ethier deal you've got over there, um--well, yeah... uh-huh... uh-huh... Yeah, look, we would be interested in taking him off your hands. We'll flip you a really enticing shortstop prospect, and, uhhhh... you just take on 90% of the salary, and we're good.... Uh-huh... Uh-huh... Well... Yeah, I mean, yeah, this shortstop, he's really toolsy but.... Yeah. Okay. He's... yeah, he's 26 years old. In AA. And he might not have any power or hit for much in the way of average but he plays the game the right way and he's got good hands, decent range. Uh-huh... So, yeah, just... Yeah. 90% of the salary covered by you, and, uh, we'll take Andre off your hands."

:lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Not that it really matters much at this time, but kind of cool to take note of... Ryder Jones, the Giants' 2nd round pick, committed to Stanford, is the first Stanford commit to decommit and sign with an MLB club in over 10 years. It's downright shocking to me that he signed.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

That's a mistake. Get your free Stanford education. This isn't football where you can immediately cash in for millions.

I read up on him. Looks like the Giants reached on him in order for him to break his commitment to Stanford.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

For what it's worth... Keith Law said on Twitter he assumed he would sign.

And I really just came in here to post more awesomeness of Cabrera. This is his reaction to Ryan Raburn hitting a HR and breaking up a no hitter:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

How is that awesome? Shows how little class he has.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

WWF you just jelly your 3B isn't near Cabrera's caliber.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

He's a lot more of a DUDE


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Only thing he has going for himself over Cabrera is that he has a smilie. That should be fixed asap.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Nah, Longo knocked up a Playmate. I don't see Cabrera doing that.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Longo's never had a GOAT mugshot like this though:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Keith Law is a poopyheaded know-it-all!

And LOL at Cabrera with Raburn. Throwing gum at the man! Ex-teammates doing that is always funny. Reminds me of another Cabrera, Melky, trying to high-five Robinson Cano in last year's All-Star Game. :lol :side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Ostensible good news, though it's possible we have not heard the last of this knee problem...

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...er-visits-dr-james-andrews-prognosis-unclear/



> Bryce Harper visited renowned orthopedist Dr. James Andrews at his institute in Pensacola, Fla., for a second opinion on his swollen left knee this morning as scheduled. One person familiar with the visit said the injury that has sidelined Harper since May 27 will not lead to long-term damage. Further details about Harper’s short-term diagnosis or when he could return to the Nationals’ lineup remain unclear.
> 
> Monday evening, Harper posted a seemingly encouraging tweet:
> 
> ...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Just gave up a homer to fucking Loney.

Red Sox better not blow this game.

Edit: Loney has better numbers than I thought on the season.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



Notorious said:


> Just gave up a homer to fucking Loney.
> 
> Red Sox better not blow this game.
> 
> Edit: Loney has better numbers than I thought on the season.


Loney has been something of a Cinderella story for the Rays this season. He's already worth 2.0 WAR. Meanwhile, Adrian Gonzalez is at 1.0 WAR.

In summary, LOL Dodgers. 

EDIT: The Red Sox not only have some of the better prospects around, but the names they boast are truly incredible. Of course, "Jackie Bradley, Jr.," but also "Xander Bogaerts." Xander Bogaerts! That is some awesome shit.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Coco Crisp still has my vote for best name. Even though he annoys me.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Puig is a man possessed. Don't know if I can recall a stretch of games like this. I told you guys you would love him.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

C'mon, Red Sox and Rays. Let's see some real brutality out there like in the NL West. Not this old millin' around and talking to each other about what the best restaurant near the hotel is.

LOL Puigfucker actually trying to go from first to third on a shallow single to Gerrardo Parra. Could be on the third base coach, but seriously, that was dumb. Parra has one of the best right fielder arms in baseball.

Puig's natural ability is quite evident, though. Wade Miley looks like he's pissing his pants every time he comes up.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I don't know about the Red Sox having "some of the better prospects around'. Keith Law has them at 17, one other reputable scout has Boston's farm system at 19. Not sure if Jackie Bradley will ever have pop in his bat.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Well, as an overall farm system, they're not all that hot, no. But I like several of their pitchers and position players quite a bit--mostly in the lower minors, one or two guys from Pawtucket. Just about every one of them has serious lottery ticket bust potential, though. But then seemingly nobody can match the Cardinals in continuously finding the perfect balance of a legion of high floor guys who all seem to flawlessly maximize and outdo their apparent potential, complemented by the occasional legitimate prodigy.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

On to the 14th at Tropicana Field...


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Adam Dunn with his best game for the White Sox ever....4-4 2 HR 5 RBI 1 BB


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

PEDuig was made in a lab by Castro. dude was probs eating testosterone tablets at the age of 5.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Brandon League and Heath Bell proved to be entertaining in some kind of monster movie confrontation in LA to prove who the worst closer is.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Bell has been pretty good despite giving up a lot of hard hit balls and some runs here and there. AZ was fortunate to get that 5th run from GOLD though.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

2011 first round, first overall draft pick starting pitcher Gerrit Cole is debuting tonight for the Pirates against the Giants tonight. 

He's also dating Giants shortstop Brandon Crawford's sister. Oh, my!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



DesolationRow said:


> 2011 first round, first overall draft pick starting pitcher Gerrit Cole is debuting tonight for the Pirates against the Giants tonight.
> 
> He's also dating Giants shortstop Brandon Crawford's sister. Oh, my!






You can't just say that and then not give us a picture of his sister.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Finally picked up MLB 13 today.

Too bad I suck :batista3

Well, I'm good at hitting and fielding but those are like the obvious things you should be good at. Just suck at pitching.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



Sidewinder400 said:


> You can't just say that and then not give us a picture of his sister.


The Crawfords are very good looking people.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

:lmao


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Cardinals never stay behind for long.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



TomahawkJock said:


> Cardinals never stay behind for long.


They're good, but I don't know if they're THIS good. I might be wrong and they are, but shit just seems to break for them all the time.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

The pitching injuries have begun to catch up with them. I give you that. Tyler Lyons isn't all that good. And about getting breaks... I don't think they do on the offensive side of the ball. As a team, they DOMINATE with RISP. I heard the other day that they had like a .500 average with RISP.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



MrMister said:


> They're good, but I don't know if they're THIS good. I might be wrong and they are, but shit just seems to break for them all the time.


lucky bounces brother.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Lol at Sosh putting in Scott Downs with runners on 2nd and 3rd, fucking moron. :no:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

BOOOOOWWWWWWTEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSTAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

JM... find or make me a GIF of Bautista flexing to Edwin when he crosses home plate.

Oh yeah. That feel when your IRL team's closer gives up a game-tying HR to your fantasy stud. :|


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

EDWIN started it.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Not exactly what I was looking for, friend.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

OMG. Thanks, wuv u. Can that go in my sig, or is it too big? Will the ban hammer drop on me?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

No one cares about that stuff anymore.

What are your thoughts on this one Flex?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



JM said:


> No one cares about that stuff anymore.
> 
> What are your thoughts on this one Flex?


Can't see shit, batman. Rehost it on another website...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

That's good stuff. :lmao

I'll give you this - they have some players that are fun to watch. Nobody compares to Munenori, though. Easily the most entertaining player in baseball.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Did you watch the game tonight?

Did you see him do the scamper lab of home plate after Reed threw the inside slider?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Yeah, I watched that game. Hawk was cracking up. "Boy, that man is full of energy".


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Ya he's done that a few times, maybe even several. Pretty tense game right now :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Hawk's call of Gallaspie's HR was especially homerish. It's was almost as if that HR won the World Series.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Gillaspie doesn't hit many. It was a big deal for HAWK.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

lol at that Dodger-D'Back fight. Not as good as the Reds-Cardinals from a couple years back but still.. that was intense.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Definitely one of the better ones I've seen. I mean you had Mattingly, McGwire, Williams, and Gibson involved lol.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Aww man, I missed a good brawl


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Fuck the Pirates... Hope Scutaro's little finger is okay, might have fucked up a tendon. Kontos and Bochy getting thrown out... So much retaliation, heightened intensity...

Hope the Dodgers and D-Backs destroy each other. LMFAO at the brawl, fun shit everywhere tonight.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Did Grienke hit someone again?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Greinke got hit by Ian Kennedy.

That was an entertaining brawl to say the least. McGwire and Mattingly get an A+ for their efforts.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

lmao at Kennedy hitting Greinke.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Fight, motherfuckers, fight...


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

deport Puig. kick the D-Backs out of the league.


GIANTS


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

LOL Ian Kennedy. What did he expect to happen? You hit the star player in the nose in the 6th and come back in the 7th and drill the pitcher that has already broken his collarbone in a fight.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

So, Kemp is done in LA, right? I mean, Puig is here to stay, and Kemp is GARBAGE.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Kemp's contract looking great right about now...


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Baseball fights are pretty boring. All they basically do is huddle around each other and touch dicks.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



Notorious said:


> Kemp's contract looking great right about now...


Along with Andre Ethier's and Carl Crawford's. :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Deso do you think any team would trade for Kemp?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

He's still owed $125+ million, and the contract goes through 2019. Now, he doesn't quite scream "toxic asset" the way Ethier does, but any deal for him would still have to come with the Dodgers paying a hefty, _hefty_ percentage of the remaining years, I would have to think. We're talking A-Rod-from-Texas percentages... And, quite frankly, any team that takes Kemp on has to be wondering what they're getting. A-Rod still had several MVP-esque seasons left in him when the Yankees finally grabbed him. Kemp looks like a guy who needs to more or less sit this season out and physically recuperate: those hamstring and labrum injuries he suffered last year are no joke. But then you're still talking about a guy who's a year away from turning 30 years old when you have him if you're another team. 

As a Giants fan, a couple of years ago, pre-massive contract deal, I looked at Kemp with envious eyes but now? I'd want no part of him, and I'm struggling to think of any team that would go hog wild in trying to land him. Changes of scenery can help a player, psychologically, but... yeah. A tough sell to say the least.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



Like A Boss said:


> Baseball fights are pretty boring. All they basically do is huddle around each other and touch dicks.


Watch the Reds-Cardinals brawl from 2010.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



DesolationRow said:


> He's still owed $125+ million, and the contract goes through 2019. Now, he doesn't quite scream "toxic asset" the way Ethier does, but any deal for him would still have to come with the Dodgers paying a hefty, _hefty_ percentage of the remaining years, I would have to think. We're talking A-Rod-from-Texas percentages... And, quite frankly, any team that takes Kemp on has to be wondering what they're getting. A-Rod still had several MVP-esque seasons left in him when the Yankees finally grabbed him. Kemp looks like a guy who needs to more or less sit this season out and physically recuperate: those hamstring and labrum injuries he suffered last year are no joke. But then you're still talking about a guy who's a year away from turning 30 years old when you have him if you're another team.
> 
> As a Giants fan, a couple of years ago, pre-massive contract deal, I looked at Kemp with envious eyes but now? I'd want no part of him, and *I'm struggling to think of any team that would go hog wild in trying to land him*. Changes of scenery can help a player, psychologically, but... yeah. A tough sell to say the least.


Ahem....


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Big Mac went off in that Dodgers/Diamondback brawl, taking on two and three other coaches at a time and backing them down like it was nothing. Other than that it wasn't that great of a fight though, very few punches actually thrown and the only thing that actually looked that bad was the one guy getting smashed into the dugout fence.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

This is beginning to feel like a remake of the 2011 season. Giants are presently without their 1-2-3 hitters in Pagan, Scutaro and Sandoval. Ffffffffuuuuuucccccckkkkkkkk


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I still wonder why Angels traded away Patrick Corbin for Dan Haren :no:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



> Astros road record: 13-21
> Giants road record: 12-20


...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



Dub¢ said:


> I still wonder why Angels traded away Patrick Corbin for Dan Haren :no:


Skaggs (a top prospect) too!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



DesolationRow said:


> ...


i pray we somehow manage 4-5 off this trip.

5-4 would be nice but that's basically a helluva prayer at this point


it's also kind of embarrassing considering we have some of the best road support in the league. i swear half the people at those pirates games are GIANT fans.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



WWF said:


> Skaggs (a top prospect) too!


We had Skaggs also!?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Yup, first round pick.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Wow, we got raped in that deal.

I really hope CJ is dealt at the trade deadline, we need some fucking pitching prospects.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Fuck yes! One year ago tonight was the wondrous night that was Matt Cain's Perfect Game! I was there, and the final score was 10-0, Giants. One year later, in Pittsburgh, Matt Cain pitches, gives up two hits and two walks, goes 6.2 innings and the Giants win 10-0! CAIN; BLANCO (played out of his mind just like one year ago tonight!); MVPOSEY; ARIAS (yes!); PENCE; CRAWFORD; BELT; MACHI; AFFELDT; NOONAN; TORRES; EVERYBODY IN A GIANTS UNI! One of the strangest half-innings I've ever seen in the top of the 5th. Awesome! :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

It's looking like Troy Tulowitzki has a broken rib and will be going to the DL for an extended period of time. Tests are being conducted on the ribs for more information. 

Carlos Gonzalez got hit near the on-deck circle by a foul liner in the lower extremity and is now day-to-day.

Dexter Fowler hit in the hand with a pitch against his bat and has a swollen knuckle as a result.

All in one game, and the Rockies lost to the Nats 4-5. Yeesh.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

It's incredible how Tulo cannot stay healthy. One of the best players in the league, and he's hurt so often.

Losing Tulo, CarGo, and Fowler...their entire offense (Cuddyer is ailing too last I checked). I think CarGo's is the least severe though.


edit: I'm reading 4-6 weeks on Tulo.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Yeah, losing Tulo is terrible. He's been absolutely amazing this season, MVP caliber. He also seems like one of the league's biggest dudes, alongside Longo. That's besides the point, though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

MLB has handed out suspensions for the D'Backs-Dodgers brawl

Ian Kennedy - 10 games
Eric Hinske - 5 games
J.P. Howell, Skip Schumaker, Mark McGwire - 2 games
Ronald Belisario, Don Mattingly, Kirk Gibson - 1 game


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Holy slap on the wrist, Batman. Ian Kennedy gets 10 games, which means he misses one or two starts. That's nothing for what he did. 

And Kershaw and Uribe get nothing, apparently? 

Ah, but many guys got fined, including Greinke. And the Dodgers got fined for letting guys who are on the DL leave the bench. Big whoop. This will really discourage guys from going after one another if there's a heated situation on the field. :lol


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I love Harold Reynolds. Here's a gem from him today: "OPS penalizes those who move runners up."


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Dude's a legit moron.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Yes, he is. It's also even personally funnier because Scutaro will simply move runners over from time to time, and yet he's out-OPSing McCutchen, Craig, Desmond, Zimmerman, Phillips, Holliday and Bruce. But where's his penalty for the occasional bunt or deep fly ball?!? :lol (Get well soon, Scoots.)


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

The National League West is one giant physical therapy facility. These players are on the DL:

Giants: Pablo Sandoval, Angel Pagan, Ryan Vogelsong, Santiago Casilla (for now at least doesn't count Scutaro)

Diamondbacks: Brandon McCarthy, Eric Chavez, J.J. Putz, Aaron Hill, Adam Eaton (and Daniel Hudson just reinjured his elbow in a rehab game)

Rockies: Troy Tulowitzki, Rafael Betancourt (CarGo and Dexter Fowler are day-to-day)

Dodgers: Matt Kemp, Carl Crawford, Ted Lilly, Josh Beckett, Chris Capuano, A.J. Ellis, Chad Billingsley 

Padres: Cameron Maybin, Jedd Gyorko, Yonder Alonso, Huston Street


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I just realized like a week ago that the dude's name is Jedd Gyorko. I read it as Jered for weeks, man.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Yeah, one of the cooler, more offbeat names in baseball right now. Jedd Gyorko. But every announcer pronounces it "Jerko," and apparently that is what Jedd insists. :lol

By the way, Mark Saxon of ESPN LA obviously reads this thread: http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/9...oes-point-perils-trading-prospects?src=mobile

Angels and Diamondbacks fans in particular should take a look; it's about the whole Corbin + Skaggs for Haren deal.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Did I not tell you that _I am_ Mark Saxon?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

DUN DUN DUNNN.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

lel @ Moore starting the game by hitting Gordon, then walking Hosmer on 4 pitches. Only gave up 1 hit in the inning, thankfully.

*Edit:* JOYCE LEADOFF HOMER~!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Machado is such a good hitter. The difference in his game from last year to this year is almost unbelievable.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

What the fuck, Elliot Johnson? Dude hit a 3-R Homer yesterday, and just tripled today, driving in 1. Dude wasn't even good in Tampa.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Elliot wants REVENGE.

Rangers can't hit. Like at all. Kinsler and Moreland pls.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Madison Bumgarner tonight: 7.0 innings, 108 pitches, 2 hits (the first one was a total lucky bloop hit in the 6th inning), 1 BULLSHIT walk (check it out on Gameday, fuck you, Gary Darling), 10 K's. LOL BARVES. 12 K's in all. 

Also: BLANCO! MVPOSEY! 3 doubles for the MVP. PENCE! ARIAS! CRAWFORD! ABREU! FUCK YEAH!

But, most importantly tonight, BUMGARNER! FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



El Conquistador said:


> Machado is such a good hitter. The difference in his game from last year to this year is almost unbelievable.


Love watching Machado play, I read he is on par to get 200+ hits this season


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Ryan Braun sent to the DL for the first time in his career by the Brewers. Sore thumb. Retroactive rules mean he'll be out for another ten days.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Toronto Pitching in June vs MLB: 2.73 ERA (5th), 1.13 WHIP (5th) .228 BAA (5th). 4th in these categories in AL, 1st in East.

THINGS ARE HAPPENING

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



DesolationRow said:


> Ryan Braun sent to the DL for the first time in his career by the Brewers. Sore thumb. Retroactive rules mean he'll be out for another ten days.


He's out indefinitely. He won't be back until he no longer has pain in his hand. No telling when this will be.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Too bad there is more than 14 days in a calendar season, JM.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

They've also faced the Rangers a lot. This team is slumping hard. They're last in runs scored this month and are near the bottom in all the hitting STATS. It's bad.

Twice Darvish has only given up 1 run, and once he gave up 2. They lost all three of those games.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Well there's only been 14 days in June and they are 7-4 in the month and 7-3 in there last 10. What would you like me to to tell you Flex?

NOTHING IS HAPPENING. THINGS ARE STAGNANT. START THE PLAYOFFS.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

My point was that you those statistics you posted are 14 days of compiled information. Don't get too excited. That's all, buddy ole pal.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

TOO LATE. I'm excited.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Lel at even bothering to talk about the Blue Jays. Make it back to .500 before we make a big deal about them.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

If you're not a fan of the Tigers or A's you can probably just forget about baseball this season. Tigers have serious bullpen issues though. A's don't. This is AL only.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Perfect Poster said:


> Lel at even bothering to talk about the Blue Jays. Make it back to .500 before we make a big deal about them.


TOO LATE. its a big deal.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Yeah but... DAT ROTATION


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

The starters are meaningless if the bullpen can't hold the lead. Detroit is still gonna be really tough to deal with in post season.

inb4 the Cards sweep them in the WS.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Meh, regular season it shouldn't hurt too much. And I trust DD to get someone at the deadline. Also Porcello will be able to go to the bullpen in the postseason, so that should help.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Greatest MLB thread tittle ever.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Hey, PP. Thought you'd enjoy seeing this Forbes article. The title of it is "Detroit Tops 2013 List Of America's Most Miserable Cities".

http://www.forbes.com/sites/kurtbad...wittersf&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social

:rand


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Lel not like I live in the fuckin Detroit ghettos Flex. I live quite a few hours away. I just root for the teams.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Detroit is such a weird City since the recession. Before too for that matter.

You can by driving through Detroit and on one side of the road, complete bombed out slums and on the other side nice nice nice houses all fixed and done up looking class. The people on the one side could no longer afford their houses so they leave their keys in their house and jet and the people on the other side would get diddly for their house if they wanted to actually get away from the slums so they are stuck there too.

It's pretty scary at night too, NOT FOR BIG BAD ME, but for the average person and especially kids like UDFK, it would be scary as hell.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Oh God, Alex Cobb was drilled in the head by a line drive. He was kicking his legs, so he's conscious. Being stretchered off of the field now.

*Edit:* Here's a picture from Marc Topkin -


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Gah, another one. Hope for the best.

EDIT: Just saw a replay. Looked pretty much the same as Happ.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

What's even worse is that he's been the team's best pitcher thus far this season. Of course it's tragic when it happens to anyone, but losing your best pitcher hurts just that much more.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

SELFISH.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

JM, you might want to change your avy.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Anthony Rendon is about 30x better than a platoon of GOON Squad and Espinosa at 2B for WSH.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



Dub¢ said:


> JM, you might want to change your avy.


Ya working on it. No idea who.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

JP Arencibia

OH WAIT FUCK HE JUST HIT A 2 RUN HOMER.

Profar looks ok at 3B from the one time it's been hit his way. This isn't actually surprising though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Ya he owns. Plus he's already walked 6 times this year.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Bout' to get swept by the Astros. Things are bad, real bad. fpalm


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Rangers are Chisox level right now so I know that feel. They'd have been swept by the Stros this weekend too.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm not sure if Adam Lind will ever forgive me for all the horrible things I've said about him but I sure hope he does.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

*WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLL MYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYERRRRRRRRRRRSSSSSSS*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



El Conquistador said:


> Bout' to get swept by the Astros. Things are bad, real bad. fpalm


Im here for you buddy


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

JAYS

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Lind is the fucking GOAT. Him and...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



Dub¢ said:


> Im here for you buddy


Thanks, Dub. You've always been welcoming. I shall send you a PM in hopes that you can empathize with the bad baseball our cities are going through.





notsrs on the PM


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Only 5.5 games back from the Wild Card.

I'M EXCITED.

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Only 20 games back of the WC.

At least we aren't the 1899 Spiders, who are the only team to ever lose 100 games on the road because the home attendance was so low, no one bothered to ever come there to lose money on their cut of gate sales. Think they played like 40 home games in a 152 game season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Johnson had it today. Great start. Great pick me up from Cecil too who's pretty much rewritten his career this year as a left specialist. DOSE NUMBERS AND RATIOS.

Get a run plz Jays.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

TORONTO BLUE JAYS


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

 GOATing it up in the pen. 9 up 9 down. 

Scherzer's nevah gonna lose again.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Ya Cecil has been GOATing it up in the pen, agree completely. He's got his velocity back and the guy seems to throw nothing but strikes. At the beginning of the year he was facing pretty much only lefties but now he just gets everyone out.

GOATing it up in the pen. Couldn't have said it myself.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

No JM we're talkin' about  now. Not Cecil.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

BIG FUCK FUCKING SHIT UP


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

It's pretty awesome to watch him hit when he's on fire.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

giants giving me gray hair


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Wil Myers already bored of MLB. Yawning at the plate:side:

Pop up. Eh, this guys sucks.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

OMG HYPE HYPE HYPE


----------



## CNew2 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Alex Wood has thrown 70 pitches and he hasn't even gotten through 3 Innings. That's efficient if I've ever seen it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

WIL has the same stance as LONGO.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

What an awesome Giants game to attend tonight! Matt Cain with an outstanding outing, the only blemish being a sixth inning in which he lost his release point and gave up a couple of solo homers and a double. 10 strikeouts, no walks. Giants doing good things offensively, especially the likes of the returning Marco Scutaro, Brandon Belt (three hits, one of which was a _huge_ double that tied the game 4-4 in the 8th after Affeldt gave up the lead with a two-run blast by a hot-dogging Jesus Guzman which will not be forgotten!) and Buster MVPosey. Romo in for the save. All is well with the world for one night anyway.

And remember that kid Juan Perez I spoke of whose first play in the big leagues was a Must C video on MLB.com, where he robbed Paul Goldschmidt of extra bases? Tonight he gave the Giants his 4th OF assist in 9 games! Holy smokes. With Mark Kotsay at 2B, a hit to CF threatened to put another run on the board for the Padres but a laser beam throw from Perez to MVPosey proved to undo it for the Pad People. I need a .gif of MVPosey, who initially tries to tag Kotsay, fails, and then sends his arm downward in a swipe tag and tags him out! WHOO!!!! GIANTS!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

TORONTO BLUE JAYS


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

*MrMister*, I misspoke about Ryan Braun on the DL. I meant that he would obviously be there for an absolute minimum of 10 games. Duh! 

The abridged video .gif version of the June 18th, 2013 Padres vs. Giants game...

Take note, Matt Cain retired 15 Padres in a row after giving up a leadoff hit before finding himself in trouble in the 6th inning. Because he's Matt Cain.



Spoiler: no one cares about the GIANTS








































































































































































In summary: MATT CAIN. BUSTER MVPOSEY. JUAN PEREZ. BRANDON BELT. SERGIO ROMO. GREGOR BLANCO. Fuck you, Jesus Guzman, you "punk," as Buster rightly calls you. You gonna get got.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

UGH, FUCK YOU DESO, 5 GIFS PER POST, UGH

So where are the A's moving to? Portland? Vancouver? Salt Lake? San Antonio? Charlotte? Memphis? Louisville? Hampton Roads metro area?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

:lol San Jose... They should just build a big stadium for the Giants' A+ team in San Jose. They'd outdraw the Major League A's with a new stadium down there. Haha...

A's aren't moving anywhere for close to a decade in reality. It'll be fun to watch this San Jose lawsuit against Major League Baseball play out in the meantime, though.

You guys have heard about the whole literal shitstorm that happened at the Oakland Coliseum on Father's Day, right? :lol

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mlb-b...hletics-mariners-share-oakland-065912101.html


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Well SF did steal San Jose from Oakland. SF was supposed to move there pre-AT&T, so OAK gave up the rights for that, initiatives failed, and SF never gave back the rights. What a bunch of thiefes.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Actually, the old A's owner Walter A. Haas was all cool with the Giants moving down to San Jose in the '80s when the Giants were struggling like hell with attendance at the frozen dump of Candlestick Park. It's not surprising. He saw the opportunity to watch the cross-bay rival team pack up for the southernmost population center of the Bay Area, and doubtless looked to see the influence of the A's touch the city of San Francisco. This was when A's were the dream team of the Bay, having threepeated in the '70s and building toward their run of three AL pennants in a row in the late '80s. Even if one wishes to believe it was some magnanimous gesture on Haas's part, and not a very transparent move based on business calculations at the time (lol), he's not who's in charge of the A's now. The odds are that the current group of A's ownership is like the other 29 owners: they look out for their own interests. (As a point of fact, Lew Wolff will doubtless sell the team off the moment he hypothetically gets his real estate bonanza put together, with an eye toward creating a television deal that would sweep from the South Bay to San Luis Obispo to create an empire of media saturation through much of central California. If the Giants would simply give up San Jose now, it would doubtless make the A's happy. But if the rabble-rousers in Fremont didn't destroy the plans for Cisco Field there, that would have pleased the A's. If the haughty landowners of the 66th Avenue area would have sold their land, this would have pleased the A's. There have been quite a few respective entities blocking the A's from doing what they want.

What gets lost is that nothing can be done about a move to San Jose now without the agreement of MLB's owners. All it would take is eight owners/ownership groups to block it, and down in defeat it would go. And it would not be difficult to find eight MLB owners who would do exactly that. Let's just say that the Angels, Dodgers, Mets, Yankees, Phillies would merely begin a strong ownership fortification against the move. Throw in ownership entities that would logically want to see the A's remain comparatively impoverished like the Rangers (and the Angels again, haha), and corralling the necessary number of owners to block it would be as easy as pie. Bud Selig is a horrible crony, but that is what he is--he's a figurehead for the owners. They call the shots, he's simply the master of ceremonies. 

As for the territorial rights shenanigans, allow me to quote the San Francisco Giants' ownership group's statement, reported by one of the better Bay Area sports bloggers in Alex Pavlovic:



> “The Commissioner has asked us to refrain from discussing the territorial rights issue publicly. Out of respect for his request, we will limit our response to setting the record straight on the history of territorial rights.
> 
> The Giants territorial rights were not granted “subject to” moving to Santa Clara County. Indeed, the A’s fail to mention that MLB’s 1990 territorial rights designation has been explicitly re-affirmed by Major League Baseball on four separate occasions. Most significantly in 1994, Major League Baseball conducted a comprehensive review and re-definition of each club’s territories. These designations explicitly provide that the Giants territory include Santa Clara, San Francisco, San Mateo, Monterey, Santa Cruz and Marin Counties and the A’s territory included Alameda and Contra Costa Counties. The MLB owners unanimously approved those designated territories and memorialized them in the MLB Constitution. Since then, the MLB Constitution has been re-affirmed by the MLB owners – including by the A’s – on three different occasions (2000, 2005 and 2008), long after the Giants won approval to build AT&T Park. Mr. Wolff and Mr. Fisher agreed to these territorial designations and were fully aware of our territorial rights when they purchased the A’s for just $172 million in 2005.
> 
> The population of Santa Clara County alone represents 43% of our territory. Upon purchasing the team 20 years ago, our plan to revive the franchise relied heavily on targeting and solidifying our fan base in the largest and fastest growing county within our territory. Based on these Constitutionally-recognized territorial rights, the Giants invested hundreds of millions of dollars to save and stabilize the team for the Bay Area, built AT&T Park privately and has operated the franchise so that it can compete at the highest levels.”


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Holy shit Vernon Wells sucks. But haha at Puig getting thrown out at 2B trying to stretch a single. 

Said it before, will say it again, too bad Manny Machado is ineligible for AL ROY this year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Anyone think CRUSH could break Roger Maris's HR record?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Harvey/Wheeler is a great 1-2 punch for the Mets future.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



MrMister said:


> Anyone think CRUSH could break Roger Maris's HR record?


no b/c the last time he was mentioned in here he went on a slump along with MACHADO. the good thing is that they both rebounded the pitching is getting less bad, strop didn't have a meltdown b/c it was impossible for him to blow a six run lead. 

all i need is the red sox to start losing and for the o's to survive the jays.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I've been mentioning him all year. It has no effect. It totally should, but he seems immune.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



MrMister said:


> Anyone think CRUSH could break Roger Maris's HR record?


:| 

I'm not biting, *MrMister*, I'm not biting. 

...Okay, I am. It's Barry Bonds's record, fool! 

Today: GIANTS. Madison Bumgarner gave up two hits through seven innings of work. Sadly those two hits were solo home runs. Fucking Padres. And fucking Jesus Guzman. 










I need a .gif of Bumgarner barking back. But he growls: "You wanna do this? You wanna go? LET'S GO!!" Bumgarner looked like he was going to break Guzman in half, which would have been cool. 

But today the offense helped save the day: PENCE. ARIAS. MVPOSEY. BELT! (Clutch again!) BLANCO off the bench, suckas! JAKE DUNNING in his third relief appearance shutting the door on the Pads! ROMO. Striking that fool Guzman out on three pitches, beyotch. Great win, Giants! :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

"COME ON! You wanna do this? Come on, LET'S GO!!"


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



MrMister said:


> I've been mentioning him all year. It has no effect. It totally should, but he seems immune.


when the thread title was about crush davis he went on a slump. i shouldn't post in here b/c i remember getting excited about an orioles hot start and then watched them fall back to earth after my post in a MLB thread. 

they do better when i keep my mouth shut.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Josh Hamilton is batting seventh for the Angels tonight. Oof.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



IMPULSE said:


> when the thread title was about crush davis he went on a slump. i shouldn't post in here b/c i remember getting excited about an orioles hot start and then watched them fall back to earth after my post in a MLB thread.
> 
> they do better when i keep my mouth shut.


Not hitting a HR for a week isn't a slump.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

MR, Grimm is kicking ass so far.


DesolationRow said:


> Josh Hamilton is batting seventh for the Angels tonight. Oof.


Batting him 2nd was terrible, he had 3 fucking groundout double plays yesterday fpalm


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



Dub¢ said:


> Batting him 2nd was terrible, he had 3 fucking groundout double plays yesterday fpalm


Read about that.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

...And Grimm gives up a 3-run homer to Chris Young.

You are clearly a horrible jinx, *Dub*.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Yeah he was doing well DubC. Then bam...3-2. Fuck A's.

Really though if Grimm can only give up 3 runs in 6ish innings...awesome. It's all on the bats sucking ass.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I must have jinx it :lol


edit: Why the fuck is Bourjos in the leadoff spot? Trout is more productive in the leadoff.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Teams should put their best hitter #2. Scosia's making the right play there.

Plus the career splits b/w Trout's leadoff stats and hitting #2 are minimal at best. #2 = more run scoring opportunities there.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Once again must change my avatar. Sabean layin' the smackdown on these scrubs.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

lol Hamilton's batting .213.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

He's been that bad since about June/July of last season. Just a terrible hitter and it happened so suddenly.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

And they say sober is good thing :no:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

This A's/Rangers game is becoming interesting.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

*Perfect Poster*, you need to tell Leyland to not use Andy Dirks in the 2-hole anymore. Or one of his dinky infielders. Alas, old-time managers gonna old-time manage. At least we have Scutaro. :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

LEONYS:mark:


lol'ed at Leyland using Valverde in a non save situation today. He should know better. Not like the Tigers were coming back. Maybe he was using that as an excuse to get rid of him since failing was automatic.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



MrMister said:


> He's been that bad since about June/July of last season. Just a terrible hitter and it happened so suddenly.


His August/September actually wasn't too bad. I mean, he K'd a lot but he hit for some pop. Problem is when a guy is as free swinging as he is you're gonna be more prone to falling into terrible slumps. Considering he's one of the most free swinging players in the game pitchers are gonna pitch away and make him swing himself out. He never was a heavy walk guy but last year he at least had a decent walk rate but just K'd too much. He's also making worse contact. His line drive rate is only 19%, while he was consistently 21% throughout his career. He's also hit popups in 9% of his appearances, which is awful and much higher than his career worst or career totals. 

Don't know if he's pressing because of his huge contract, causing him to chase pitches that aren't good and making weak contact, or if his skills have just diminished that rapidly. I wanna lean toward the former since he is such a feast or famine player and can really carry a team for 3 weeks or so when hot, but already being 32 this could just be your typical decline of a player.

EDIT: He's been using Hunter there throughout the year, this must've just been one of his days off. Truly I'd like to see him put Cabrera at 2 and see how an AJax/Cabrera 1-2 leadoff combo would work, but with Leyland in his old school ways that will never happen. Plus, Hunter hasn't been awful at #2. 

Martinez hitting 5th though... ugh


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Either way, that contract is looking horrible unless he starts getting it together real fast, or has some kind of remarkable comeback bounce year in 2014.

2015: $23M
2016: $30M
2017: $30M

Yeeeesh....


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Yeah I saw the Angels were gonna have something like 97 million locked up between Pujols/Hamilton/Wilson/Weaver in 2016ish. Laughed. Fuck them.

Although that begs the question, if you were the Angels and could cut one of those contracts out of your organization scot-free, who would it be? I'd say Pujols just because of how many years and how much it's owed. Although Hamilton may be worse for the next 4-5 years, at least it's not ridiculously long term like Pujols's who is already breaking down with injuries.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I would have to go with Pujols, too. That deal is staggeringly hubristic and frightening, especially considering--as you say--how he's already breaking down like he's made out of clay.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Pujols will still go .285/30/100 this year, unless they sit him and allow him to rest his feet. Still pretty good numbers for a guy with a swollen knee and plantar fascia problems.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Shed Hamilton's contract. Then Wilson or Weaver. Pujols might just be a really slow starter now. And as Flex mentioned he's hampered by injuries. What if Pujols has an Ortiz like resurgence?


NEAL COTTS


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Wilson would be cut


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Yes but the skills that made him the best player in the 00's -- his top notch baserunning and defense -- have diminished greatly. That KILLS a lot of his value. Most projections only have him slightly above "starter" average for war (mid 2's), that's not a great return in your investment if you're LAA.

Really was a crazy deal when he signed it, now looks absolutely awful. Especially when you look 2-3 years from now. 

EDIT: Pujols I'm referring to.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Yeah but he's not garbage like CJ or Hamilton. Sure he's overpaid, but he can still contribute and put butts in seats.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Pujols is definitely the more reliable hitter, but the length of that contract is horrifying. More so for a team in the Angels that already have a "natural DH" in Trumbo. Making Pujols into the nearly-everyday DH is the obvious long-term solution even if his value is obviously monstrously diluted from that move (hell, they've already almost gone there this season), but if I were an Angels fan I'd be fearful every time a ball was hit in the vicinity of Trumbo. Although it looks like he's a better defender so far this season than he's been in the past (may very well just be small sample size wonkiness, though).


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Chris Davis is the first baseball player since Lou Gehrig in 1927 to hit 26 home runs and 23 doubles in his first 72 games of the season.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I guess it's a matter of do you think Pujols will significantly outplay Hamilton the next 4-5 years to make him worthy of being kept. I really don't. Plus I'd rather be able to shell off money as quickly as I could. Paying 30 million to Pujols in 2020 isn't exactly keeping your team flexible (even though by then teams may be routinely rolling with 150 million payrolls). At least Hamilton is done after 5 years, while Pujols would only be halfway through his contract.

Really, it's just a big LOL fest over there. That's what you get for overpaying for 30+ year old FA's, Moreno.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

So yeah, CRUSH'll probably break Maris's record:side: It has stood for so long.


I'm assuming Pujols is retired by 2020.


Also....


LEONYS:mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Maris sucked. One trick pony playa. 

Barry Bonds and Willie Mays laugh when they talk about Roger Maris.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

:kobe MRMR why in the world would Pujols step away from 30 million? He'd almost be as big of a moron as Moreno. Idc if you're breaking down, spend your time on the DL and collect those paychecks.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



Perfect Poster said:


> Paying 30 million to Pujols in 2020 isn't exactly keeping your team flexible (*even though by then teams may be routinely rolling with 150 million payrolls*).


I suspect that this will practically be the case for just about everybody except for the Twins, Rays and A's.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

There is no justifying the Pujols contract. LAA paid the Pujols "MVP premium" and that player is long gone. I still don't think it's a long shot to see Albert hit well (poor by his absurdly high standards) over the next 5-6 years.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Because he might be in a wheel chair by then?

LOL DESO


KINSLER:mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

FISH WITH A $150 MILLION PAYROLL? :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

:lmao

Rangers attacking the A's with a hundred razor blade cuts.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



DesolationRow said:


> I suspect that this will practically be the case for just about everybody except for the Twins, Rays and A's.


Even the Twins had somewhere around 90 million payroll a few years ago iirc. Right after Mauer got his extension. All of those TV deals will really allow teams to spend even more.



MrMister said:


> Because he might be in a wheel chair by then?
> 
> LOL DESO
> 
> ...


So he'd be getting paid 30 million to sit around? Easy money if you ask me :trout1


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> FISH WITH A $150 MILLION PAYROLL? :mark:


I foresaw Loria and his palace of puke being blown up together one day by some avid Marlins fan, and the organization being forced to start over, bought by some noble billionaire in the coming years.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

BELTE:mark:

So good to see the bats coming alive against the arch rival evil A's.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



Perfect Poster said:


> Even the Twins had somewhere around 90 million payroll a few years ago iirc. Right after Mauer got his extension. All of those TV deals will really allow teams to spend even more.


Yup, yup. The big money is here, or coming soon. The moves made by the Pirates with McCutchen, Giants with Posey, et. al., already look like huge steals right now. In a couple of years people will be wondering how they ever happened with the money being thrown around. If they're young, lock 'em up now.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

LOL MELVIN

Bullpen mismanagement FTW.

Rangers just went crazy there.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

WIL


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I thought the Jays had dug themselves to big of a hole, but I might be wrong.

8 straight.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



DesolationRow said:


> I foresaw Loria and his palace of puke being blown up together one day by some avid Marlins fan, and the organization being forced to start over, bought by some noble billionaire in the coming years.


Norman Braman, billionaire south Florida car magnate, to blow it up, or buy it, he's the hands on favorite for sure. He was the one spearheading the lawsuit to keep the stadium from being built. He owned the Eagles before the current group.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

TORONTO BLUE JAYS

I was worried going to the game might jinx it but NOOOOOOO, another win. All they do is WIN WIN WIN.

I'M EXCITED.

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I would also like to point out that GOAT RELIEVER Brett Cecil hasn't given up a hit in over 9 innings.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

What about any baserunners at all? If not...PERFECT GAME. Still as is...NO HITTER.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Ya, Cecil has been fantastic. Looks like he's found his home as an elite reliever, no longer a mediocre starter.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

lol ya he's had base runners. A couple walks.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

More LOL Dodgers hilarity... Bellisario commits two errors on one play against the Yankees:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

It was even more hilarious watching it live.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

:lmao

The A's and Rangers are making a complete spectacle of themselves in this game today. Holy shit. Just when I thought the A's had brought all of the lulz with two consecutive bases loaded (no outs to begin the first one, and one for the next) scenarios in which they scored the exact minimum, Ron Washington calls for a bunt following a leadoff double in the bottom of the seventh (when Murphy had stopped at 2B chiefly because he knew he was already in scoring position, Ron, you dummy), and Chirinos lays down a horrific bunt that results in Murphy getting tagged out at third. This is a battle of futility with these two teams today. Such horrible managing, high-leverage hitting and baserunning from both teams.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

FUCK A'S

:mark::mark::mark:

Crazy tense game. Marked so hard for that ending.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Holy fucking shit what a finish in Texas. :lmao 

A's have had so many guys gunned down at the plate in the last week or two.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Why the fuck does Longoria only hit HRs in games that I don't watch? :kobe


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

If Toronto wins tomorrow the title should be changed to "CAN'T SHAKE THIS BLUE JAYS FEVER"


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Ok. Actually was gonna change it to something Jays related. They deserve it.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

See that one WWF?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

NO, I FUCKING DIDN'T. 

(Watching Finals)


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Angels win on a walk :lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

2011 all over again. Fucking horrible injuries.

Angel Pagan playing for the A+ San Jose Giants tonight on rehab assignment. Came up lame running out a grounder in the 9th inning, had to be carted off the field. Not good. Gut feeling best case scenario, probably come back for the pennant run around the end of August/early September? Could be out for the season, though. Surgery now likely. Weird hamstring issue that has evidently now become a knee issue. In summary: Fffffuuuuucccckkkkkk.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

For the Giants fans


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Jays back at it today :mark: :mark:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Barry Zito's dad died.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Valverde DFA'd. Tigers gonna trade for a closer probably. Or Benoit takes the job and runs away with it. Benoit is pretty good. The problem might be that they don't have a setup guy for Benoit. Someone has to step up there. Maybe Smyly? Thoughts on this PP.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

They need relief help. Not necessarily a closer (i.e. Pappelbon or Street) but another guy that can dish out a shutdown inning or two. I don't mind Benoit as the closer, but the problem is their depth right now is slim to none with guys like AA or Villareal having their own control problems.

Was bound to happen with the way Valverde has lost his confidence, but worth a shot. Better they know now instead of in September when they can only make an in house upgrade.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

The Tigers need to find their own Cecil/Delibar/Loup/Oliver/Wagner/Perez/Janssen.

I bid them good luck on their endeavour.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

They do. It's


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I am not faniliar with whatever inside joke you got going now.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Smyly = 


I'm assuming.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

You are correct, sir.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Don't ever do that again, PP. that was real gay.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Flex u just jelly no SOX players have their own icon like


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

PP, MrMr and Flex, have you guys been infected yet?

Almost game time :mark:

I assume this Smylylylyle guy sucks compared to Cecil/Delibar/Loup/Oliver/Wagner/Perez/Janssen.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

With Jays Fever? Not yet. I think vaccines are all out here so it's just a matter of time.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Thanks, *Haystacks*. Between the Kaepernick Curse and the Marlins-at-AT&T-Park Curse, and Hacktor Sanchez catching Tim Lincecum tonight (what the _fuck_, Bochy?) and Ricky Nolasco's 4-0/.087 ERA in his four career starts in San Francisco, I might react to tonight's game like I did when I watched _The Exorcist_ at age five or six or whatever it was. Jeremy Affeldt needs to be put on timeout as well. Brandon Crawford is out of the lineup again with sprained fingers. Fuck odd-numbered years.

Cuteness abounds with  potentially closing for the Tigers.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

*DesolationRow*, provide us all with an in depth analysis of the Blue Jays here on June 21st, 2012. As well as where you see JAYS FEVER which is spreading around the world going.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



JM said:


> I assume this Smylylylyle guy sucks compared to Cecil/Delibar/Loup/Oliver/Wagner/Perez/Janssen.


:ti

Srsly tho, he's one of the two or three relievers that have actually been good for the Tigers (him, Benoit, and...uhh).



MrMister said:


> With Jays Fever? Not yet. I think vaccines are all out here so it's just a matter of time.


I better go get tested. Pray for the best.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



Perfect Poster said:


> :ti
> 
> Srsly tho, he's one of the two or three relievers that have actually been good for the Tigers (him, Benoit, and...uhh).
> 
> ...


All those guys have ERAs under 3. Blue Jays bullpen has been dominant.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Both BENWAH's and  ERA's are under 2, JM.

Everyone else has been shit, but don't you try to bring those two down.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

A few of the Jays do to, just for simplicity I said they are all under 3 which I did. 

Buck is about to get tossed. 

EDIT: There it is. Not sure why this guy is arguing. He just threw all the umpires out :lmao


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



JM said:


> PP, MrMr and Flex, have you guys been infected yet?
> 
> Almost game time :mark:
> 
> I assume this Smylylylyle guy sucks compared to Cecil/Delibar/Loup/Oliver/Wagner/Perez/Janssen.


Nah. Since both Chicago teams have been in futility this year, Baltimore is one of my teams I'm secretly cheering for on the inside.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Did you see Shouwalter throw all the umps out of the game?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

No, sir. I just started watching. Big boy job has me working until 6 CNT, 7 EST, 14 Bangladesh time. 

I usually miss the start of the first half of night games now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

QUIT. DO IT.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I wish. If you pay my bills, then sure.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

I'm not sure who is more unrealistically good...CRUSH or the Cardinals lineup.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Fister was pounded.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Cecil:

Last 38 batters: 0 Hits
Last 58 batters: 2 hits

Yep.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Dickey

Last 6 starts: 4 games with 6 ER's or higher.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



JM said:


> *DesolationRow*, provide us all with an in depth analysis of the Blue Jays here on June 21st, 2012. As well as where you see JAYS FEVER which is spreading around the world going.


Okay. Let me see here... The Blue Jays are 35-34. They do not have a knuckleballer who will go on to win the National League Cy Young Award for the Mets. They do not have Melky Cabrera. Melky rules, and the Giants are fortunate to have him at this moment in time. Although occasionally he acts like a bit of a jerk and there's this vague dishonest feeling I get with him. Like he's hiding something. Well, I don't think this is the Jays' year. Call me crazy but I think this is the season where the Orioles and Yankees duel over the division. Bobby Valentine is making the Red Sox very entertaining in all of the wrong ways. I'm glad Loria told Jose Reyes to get a house in Miami. What a heartwarming gesture. What a kind, special man. Not just any owner could be so remarkably bright. But the Marlins aren't looking so hot. Weren't they supposed to do well? Oof, ALl-Star voting is upon us. I sure hope Verlander doesn't start for the American League. Guy is scary. Although I did have this wild fever dream late last night where the Giants beat him up in the All-Star Game to give the NL home field advantage. I'm sure someone in the NL would enjoy having that. Oh, yes, the Blue Jays. Let's see I watched Brandon Inge hit a walkoff Grand Slam against them six weeks ago in Oakland. That night I had this weird sensation like that hot Greek chick in _Star Trek: The Next Generation_ that made me think the A's were going to have this wild year that culminated in dethroning the Rangers for the division on the final day of the season. Complete lunacy. I'll check the Blue Jays out again in Oakland when they show up at the end of July/beginning of August. Encarnacion is a cool guy. Sneaking suspicion that Bautista's wrists aren't as strong as they look. Hope he doesn't get injured because of it. That Rajai Davis can sure make the marvelous catch from time to time.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

It'll be interesting to see how Gerrit Cole fairs tonight against a surging Angels offense.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

KAWASAKI.

I think this O's/Jays game needs more home runs in it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Got the curtain call :lmao

Melky getting lifted for a pinch runner is depressing.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Also, D-Row, Valentine isn't the manager of the BoSox anymore.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

And Red Sox/Tigers game becomes a slobberknocker with an Andy Dirks solo shot followed up by a Miguel Cabrera 3-run blast.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Someone stop Angel Hernandez. A menace to society and corruptor of good children.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Rangers have Jays fever. They do that bow too lol. I told you vaccines have run out in Texas.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

So it's going to be Yu Darvish pitching against the Cardinals on ESPN Sunday Night Baseball, Mr?

Appointment television.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

No.

Darvish pushed back to Tuesday. Rangers called up a AAA pitcher (Martin Perez) to replace another AAA pitcher (forgot his name already:side.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

What a tease. Bummer.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Cecil is unreal good right now. Unbelievable.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



> Giancarlo Stanton just hit a baseball over the Coke bottle in left field during batting practice. Approximate distance of the blast: ~540-60 feet.


Have fun tonight out there, Timmy. :side:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Fuark. Cy Chen is in for the Royals. This isn't good. The Sox are prepared to be no hit the rest of the way.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Davis (Rajah) get a hit plz. thanks much love.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

OMG DAVIS DAVIS DAVIS DAVIS 

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

I'M EXCITED. WHEN'S THE WORLD SERIES?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Does Davis feel the Jays Fever? Will he be responsible for the walkoff? Or will Strop stop this in its tracks? Stay tuned.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

...Jays Fever continues. It escalates. It's World War BJ up in here.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

.500 

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*

Strop has consistently been the worst reliever on Baltimore all year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: FUCK A'S*



JM said:


> .500
> 
> :mark::mark::mark:


Change the thread title to whatever you want.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

:mark:

FEVER


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

:kaep Threw 87 mph, not even trying on his first pitch


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

People who were jumping off the bandwagon in droves 6 weeks ago are running behind it as it tears down the highway trying to get back on.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

I've been here all season yo.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Fucking Rajai Davis, I remember watching him in single A ball, and playing the game of "WHO DO THE PIRATES TRADE NEXT" with my buddies


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Weaver


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

JAYS currently on my Television :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

*WIL 'GOAT' MYERS GRAND SLAM!!!!*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

BOOOOOOWWWWWWWTEEEEEEEEEEEESTAAAAAAAAAAAA :mark:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

10.

:mark:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

1916 giants better look out. we're going for 27.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Champ mark out with me.

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

















































JAYS


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

We're not last in AL east anymore :mark:


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

feels to good to be a fan of the miami heat of baseball


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

If you're not first then you're last :bron2


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

I forgot that smiley got added :ewdin 

The spelling error is the code does not impress me. GOAT smiley just the same though.

EDWIN has one thing to say to the rest of the AL East though.

:EDWIN2

MOVE BITCH


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*



Champ said:


> 1916 giants better look out. we're going for 27.


Heaven forbid! 

Meanwhile...

THE GIANTS WALKOFF AGAIN, THIS TIME IN THE ELEVENTH INNING! WE BEAT THE MIAMI MARLINS AT AT&T PARK! HOLY FUCKING GOD, HOLY SHIT, MIRACLES DO HAPPEN, DREAMS DO COME TRUE, MY GAWD ALMIGHT, MY GAWD ALMIGHTY! AND WITH SO MUCH POWER! THE GIANTS HAVEN'T HIT A HOME RUN IN 84 INNINGS OF BASEBALL, BUT BY GAWD WE BEAT THOSE MALEVOLENT MARLINS WITH SO MUCH FUCKIN' POWER! INFIELD SINGLE! SAC BUNT! INFIELD SINGLE! (BY MVPOSEY!!! :MARK: ) INTENTIONAL WALK! BLOOP SINGLE! WALKOFF! WE BEAT THE MARLINS! THAT LOSING STREAK AT THE HANDS OF THE MARLINS AT AT&T PARK IS OVER! THROW ANOTHER PARADE DOWN MARKET STREET! :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*










Hunter Pence in all of his game-saving beautiful awkwardness.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

*DesolationRow*, no one gives 2 shits about the Giants. We are talking about the Jays now.

:ewdin


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

JAYS

Also PIERZYNSKI:mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Haha, *JM*...

One more comment, which is that Barry Zito pitched his heart out for the Giants today with a heavy heart following the loss of his father. Have rarely been more proud of a baseball player. Zito's good Force power was too much, even for the Marlins-at-AT&T Curse.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

I see that while numerous names have changed for both sides in the last 20 months there's still something to the Rangers and Cardinals battling it out.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

D-Row, the tightness of the West must be worrisome for you considering how well the Reds, Pirates and Cardinals are doing this year. Now you got the Padres in there too. NL could be mighty exciting in the second half. A lot of "suppose to be goods" playing pretty mediocre through the first half.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Yes, it's the DL West. That's one reason why nobody's really doing all that well. It's certainly been hampering the Giants as of late. 

The starting pitching for us was uncharacteristically weak throughout the first two months, and the bullpen did a lot of the heavy lifting. Well, guess what? In June, the starters are all doing much better, overall, and now the 'pen is gassed and out of sorts and held together with scotch tape and wires. Then there's all of the aforementioned injuries.

I'm fairly confident that the NL Central will probably provide both league's wild card teams. If not, maybe the Nationals or even the wacky Phillies get their act together in the East. So it's probably do or die in the NL Mess. 

Also:

Thanks a lot for fucking nothing, Reds. Chapman completely blowing the save in Arizona. Chump!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

After a 2 HR game, Jay Bruce's last 7 hits have all been HR's.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*



> Max Scherzer: 1st starting pitcher to begin season 11-0 since Roger Clemens, 1997


It's been a while.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

2 of 3 from STL. I'll take that. Really didn't think Perez would do well, but he either got lucky or just had it tonight. Maybe bit of both. Good game.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Like I said, Scherzer's never gonna lose again.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Sweet Jesus. This is unbelievable.

:mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Eleven is heaven. 

Look at all dem geeks in Arizona today :lmao

Nah, I kid, Star Wars is cool :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Hey everyone seriously...

Vote for Jean Segura at SS. Tulo won't play in it since he's injured, and Segura deserves it. Brandon Crawford has the 2nd most votes right now LOLOLOLOLOL.

Vote Segura


inb4 Crawford is the starting SS for the NL


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

So much for Blanton getting that precious 2nd win of the season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Except for getting owned by Boston (and a lot of pitchers get owned by them), Blanton has been pretty good of late.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Angels just trolling their fanbase. Love it.

Hopefully they can keep it up for their next 3 games :verlander


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Dont you dare defend him


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

God damn it do I hate Rugiano. Piece of shit flash in the plan player like Vogelsong causing us to waste time with him, when we should have already moved on.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Stacks, I don't think I've asked you about Ozuna.

So...thoughts on Ozuna?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

12 out of 21 for the young Fish. Fucking loving this team. Ozuna has a cannon.

BTW; where the fuck is the College World Series thread?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*



MrMister said:


> Hey everyone seriously...
> 
> Vote for Jean Segura at SS. Tulo won't play in it since he's injured, and Segura deserves it. Brandon Crawford has the 2nd most votes right now LOLOLOLOLOL.
> 
> ...


On it yo.

:segura


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

My Angels suck. No other way to put it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Excuse me, I need to go vote for Brandon Crawford a few thousand times...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

So the blue tops it is, *MrMister*?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Definitely the blue jerseys.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*










Yes Yes Yes


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

RAYS get BACK to BACK to BACK Home Runs in the 2nd from Loney/Myers/Fuld. JAYS STREAK WILL BE SNAPPED.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Well, that escalated quickly.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

FULD's 6th career homer. He needs to swap his insulin for some ROIDS.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

:lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

THE STREAK IS SNAPPED

WIL FUCKIN' MYERS


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

LEL time to forget about the Blue Jays for the rest of the season now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

You wish.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Fucking Gays, fuck them to hell.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Every time they've had a winning streak above 10 games they've missed the playoffs.

May as well end their season now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

lol alrighty, guess that's the answer.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

THEY JUST PATCHED WIL MYERS INTO THE SHOW :mark:


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Do you know MLB rules?

http://espn.go.com/sportsnation/quiz/_/id/4979/do-know-mlb-rules

harder than I thought 6/10


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*



JM said:


> Yes Yes Yes



Damn right, best Jays jersey ever. My Cat jersey is that one. GOAT.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

I wonder what was the straw that finally broke the camels back to pull the trigger on Marmol


:yes :yes :yes


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Matt Moore is cowarding pretty hard right now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Oh GOD, send him to the minors NOW. He has no fucking control AT ALL.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

MRMR why in the world is WASH having Pierzynski and Berkman hit above Moreland? Has he been dippin into the white powder lately?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Dem Sac-flys...

@ JM: Buehrle is the REAL coward, intentionally walking :longo


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*



Perfect Poster said:


> MRMR why in the world is WASH having Pierzynski and Berkman hit above Moreland? Has he been dippin into the white powder lately?


Moreland isn't actually as good as he's been the past few weeks. Or maybe he is...

He should probably be hitting above Berkman, who has been garbage for about a month.

Better question is why Yu Darvish doesn't throw fastballs.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Guy has some decent pop. Berkman looks like he's falling apart and AJ shouldn't be hitting in the middle of any lineup.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Michael Kickham is pitching for the Giants tonight. Sub-.500 here we come.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*



Perfect Poster said:


> Guy has some decent pop. Berkman looks like he's falling apart and AJ shouldn't be hitting in the middle of any lineup.


Aside from some timely hits by Kinsler and Cruz in the STL series, the Rangers lineup has been fucking awful. AJ is actually one of the best hitters on this team right now. It's that bad. AJ usually hits 7th and below.

Beltre really needs to Be Better with RISP. He's been terrible so far. And by terrible I mean he's hit into some really bad luck.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

The Jays are so fuckin' bad.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

lulz, for some reason the trop is out downfall. Has been for years. REYES back tomorrow tho. Let's not get carried away. Outplayed 2 of the last 13 games.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

2 runs in 2 games, though? What happened to EDWIN and the BAUTISTA BOMBS?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Can't homer every game yo.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*



JM said:


> Can't homer every game yo.


That's been Jays problem for most of their history. Jays are a power team, not a contact team. Their other problem is being in AL East. Good news about being in AL East is that if you make playoffs, you're one of the main championship faves, bad news is that if you're not a main championship fave, you're not making playoffs. Cause that's what it takes in AL East to even make playoffs, a reason why September baseball sucks not just for AL East, but MLB in general, cause all but like 12 or so teams no longer playing meaningful baseball.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

RIP Kawasaki


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

I'm surprised that Kawasaki got the boot.. Thought it would we a relief pitcher, but I guess with how deep the Jays are off the bench it makes sense


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

NL Central always has the best playoff race. Right now it's still fair game to who could win the division.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

ADAM LIND.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*








seals it with his 22nd homer.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Champ, when :ewdin hits a homerun you can use :EDWIN.

Lind just clobbered Loboton on his back swing. Whoops.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*










on to Boston.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Roy Oswalt is starting for the Rockies.

lol. Didn't even know this guy was still in the majors


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

lol, they played John Cenas theme song during Jays-Rays game.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Seeing Frieri make Torii ground out hurt a little :'( Still miss the guy


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Pirates are tied for the best record in baseball. I don't see how this is possible. Pedro Alvarez?

Their bullpen is hilariously awesome too.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

They will finish below .500 when the season is over.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

What a week


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

I posted in the Chatbox that I might go down to Daytona to see Cubs' prospect Jorge Soler play a bit...

http://hardballtalk.nbcsports.com/2...a-stress-fracture-could-be-done-for-the-year/

...LEL, guess not.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Fuck the Angels. Fuck :trout1 and his fat fuckin face and fuck Weaver and his little punk ass.

RAGING right now. 8.6/10


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

:trout2


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*



dxbender said:


> lol, they played John Cenas theme song during Jays-Rays game.


Josh Reddick of the Athletics has the DX theme as his walk up song. He's a huge wrestling fan.

http://www.sportsonearth.com/article/42232590/


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

RAYS are gonna take over the division, fellas. After this 3 game set against Detroit, Tampa's got 4 in Houston, 3 vs. the White Sox, 4 vs. Minnesota, and 3 vs. Houston.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Is Moore going to pitch again this series? It'd be great to knock him around again :verlander


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Nope.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Bummer. Guess Cabrera will just have to beat up guys like COLOME then 8*D


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Not much of an accomplishment there, bud.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Don't care. Need something to get the bad taste out of my mouth after that awful homestand.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

WIL MYERS


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

dat CLE/CWS game...


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

There is 0% chance this BS team called the Nats make the playoffs.
Bunch of overrated scrubs.

The Offense is still no where to be seen.
They seem to be worse against every bullpen, then the starters.

"World Series or bust"
Thanks Davey. 

They will be lucky to be at .500, at the end of the season. :frustrate




At least the O's are showing up for games.

Crush those hated Yankees!



EDIT:
Yeah, Nats did something!
Let's see if they can take the lead now.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Scherzer is the fucking man


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Huh, my rant turned into a rally rant.
Might need to make more of them, when the Nats are looking like crap. 

Especially tomorrow, with a rookie from AA starting.



O's held on to win to, 4-3.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

2012-esque performance from the NATIONALS tonight.

Brother Harper hasn't died in his rehab performances. That is a good sign.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Remove Jays from the title of this, it's jinxing them!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Probably should put the A's back in the title and keep them there. It jinxed them too.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

What about the Pirates and their best record in baseball? Hasn't happened for them since Bush was in office.

George H.W. Bush, that is.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Barry Bonds had a normal sized head then too.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

HOOOOOOOOSAAYYYYYYYYYYYY BOWWWWWWWTEEEEEEEEEESSSSTTTTTAAAAAAA


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Commenting on the Pirates before the ASB would be just silly. :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*



JM said:


> HOOOOOOOOSAAYYYYYYYYYYYY BOWWWWWWWTEEEEEEEEEESSSSTTTTTAAAAAAA


You're welcome.

The jinx is strong ITT. Only CRUSH is immune.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

lol so it seems. 

Lind just hit a triple too. That's like a once a season sort of thing.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Fox is gonna show Yankees/O's here :mark: MACHADO :mark: CRUSH DAVIS


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Well that was fast: Crush Davis with his 29th homer run. Now, 4-0.

And, Machado better win the gold glove this season. His defense and arm strength is amazing.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Yunel DA GAWD


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

BAUTISTA wrecking shit @ Fenway

edit josh thole fpalm


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

http://www.sportsonearth.com/article/52030332/

Quite a sad story here, about Daniel Bard. I was a big fan :sad:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Bautista's team didn't win though :bron2


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Chris Davis with another HR. 31st of the year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Man he wants that BONDS pace doesn't he.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Anyone wanna guess how many hrs Davis will have this season, he is on a crazy pace.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

I'll go 56, just a bit shy of Ruth. We are at the halfway point though I think, so 62 is a possibility.

Also I read that he's the FIRST player in MLB history to have at least 25 doubles and 31 HR by the end of June. HISTORIC MASHING


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

:harper1

:mark: :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

The Blue Jays won on Canada Day. All is right in the world.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Giants front office has an astonishingly brilliant game plan this season. Suck enough to get a top ten draft pick for next year's awesome-on-paper draft class while winning the National League West. You can't beat this shit. 

Oh, and who's the National League Player of the Week? This guy: osey2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Dodgers trading for Marmol... holy fuck... Good one, Agent Ned! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

You think we're gonna win the NL West? Gonna take a major turnaround for that to happen. Then again this team is used to coming back from dire situations.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Nope. Manbearpuig is gonna lead the Dodgers to the division along with MVP and ROY.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

The .500 BABIP Man.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Only a GOAT like PUIG could make a .500 BABIP season possible.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

I have no idea, *Camille*. Probably not. This feels like 2011 with every nightmarish scenario you could envision unfolding highlighted by one terrible injury after another. At least MVPosey is okay. :mark: 

However, when your division leader has a .519 winning percentage, and you're only three games out while being three games under .500, it ain't over. Probably will be after the Giants get pulverized by the Reds this week. Payback time for the NLDS. (We'll probably win the Cain vs. Leake game. Otherwise...)

The 1950s "Second Red Scare" led to the Cincinnati Reds formally becoming the Cincinnati Redlegs for a while for fear of being seen as communists on the field.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Cincinatti Commies would be an awesome sports team name.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Panda's too FAT to elevate and snag that ball.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Sandoval is playing really horribly right now. 

Eh, fuck this game, fuck this series. Kiss the rings, Reds!

I just want to see Javier Lopez pitch against Joey Votto just once...


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Bonilla got paid today. Mets taking more L's.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Jays are 30-0 when leading after 7 innings this year.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Someone please tell Kirk Gibson that he chose to put the eventually winning run on base in the 13th inning against the Mets. HA!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Feldman traded to the O's. Hopefully his ERA will be below 4 in the AL but I somehow doubt it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Cubs, Tigers and A's going to town today on the international free agent front. Rangers are quite evidently going to blow right past their pool and pay the penalty next year. Giants can spend up to $1.9099M total in bonuses in this 11.5 month IFA signing period. Giants will probably sign Bryan Lizardo from the Dominican Republic, thinking of all of the lizard hats they can sell at the ballpark in about five years.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

I am just shocked that someone actually picked up Marmol..but the Cubs have been busy today


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

So, Chicago trades a terrible reliever (Marmol), and get another one that's just as bad (Strop).


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Giants apparently most well connected to Mikey Edie, a trim, slim, right-handed centerfielder from Venezuela. Who turns 16 tomorrow, lol. Guess tomorrow will be the big day...? Will be quite the costly signing, probably will cost more than any other IFA signing for the next couple of years and for any draftee not named Christian Arroyo this year. 

Meanwhile, the Rangers are currently on the hook for a $707.3K tax penalty and won’t be allowed to spend more than $250K on any single signing during the July 2014-June 2015 IFA signing period. I would be shocked if they don't simply sign a bunch more guys now because the most MLB can do to them at this point is impose a 100% tax penalty on every signing bonus from here on out.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Gearing up for that GIANCARLO trade.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

I think Strop can be turned around. Arrieta, I'm not so sure (good stuff, demonstrated a long history of wildness). On the other hand, Strop has proven to have a dominant year (last year) and throws hard. For whatever reason, injury or not (he was on the DL earlier this year), Strop can't find the strike zone.

I'll take the promise of Strop/Arrieta over Feldman. Good move, Jed and Theo.

FWIW: getting the Dodgers to take on some salary of Marmol's deal is a win for the Cubs, too. I'm in favor of what they've done yesterday/today.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

I miss Nyjer Morgan. Happy Birthday, bud. Good luck in Japan...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

DAT PITCHERS DUEL IN TORONTO.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

This should totally be a game Strasburg goes 9 with a SO or 1 run. No Gomez, no Braun, no Segura in the lineup. The #3 hitter is Rickie Weeks. I doubt that'll happen. Games like these show that, although he is exceptionally good, Strasburg is not quite an ace yet. Still plenty of time to tell whether or not he'll go the distance or eat up plenty of innings, but 60 pitches through 4 leaves me hoping for more.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Miguel Cabrera hurt himself.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

this is bad. 3 outs away from getting no hit... fpalm


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Has there been a no hitter or perfect game this year? I don't recall any.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Nah, the last No-Hitter was done by... Homer Bailey.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Bonafacio was safe. FUCK. Thanks UMP.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

fucking giAAAnts


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

From La Grange, Texas.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Tip of the cap to Homer Bailey. Giants have still never been on the receiving end of a perfect game and that is pretty awesome for such an old team!

Um, about the plan to win the NL West and get a top ten draft pick next year... I think the first part of that plan might be undergoing revisions...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Yeah that one walk was the only blemish. It was pretty great performance. His fastball was an extension of his MIND. Yeah, he was pretty good.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*



DesolationRow said:


> Tip of the cap to Homer Bailey. *Giants have still never been on the receiving end of a perfect game and that is pretty awesome for such an old team!*
> 
> Um, about the plan to win the NL West and get a top ten draft pick next year... I think the first part of that plan might be undergoing revisions...


Such an optimist.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

This was on the 50th Anniversary of the Greatest Pitching Duel in Baseball History. The 16-inning war between Juan Marichal and Warren Spahn. Pitch counts mattered not back then, haha.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

:lmao check out who's on the bottom of the NL West standings.

Hint: osey1 is on the team.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

more like **** bailey am I right

sigh thats all I have


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*



Perfect Poster said:


> :lmao check out who's on the bottom of the NL West standings.
> 
> Hint: osey1 is on the team.


Three games out, though! 

:lmao NL West...

Buster's got this. Even if he is the only guy who's doing anything on the whole team.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

*The last two No Hitters in MLB belong to... yep, Homer Bailey.... he good. *


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: MLB: Pirates can't be THIS good?*

Homer Bailey has really grown up and figured out how to pitch the last couple of years. He's always had good stuff, just lacked the mental strength to get through a whole season game to game. Now that he has passed that hurdle, we are finally seeing just what he is capable of. He will have at least one more before his career is over. Very underrated.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

congrats to bailey, but fuck man.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

Thank God for Gregor Blanco. He saves Perfect Games and he takes away Perfect Games.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

And let the downslide of the Cardinals begin. First "slump" they've had all year.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*



> Rangers To Sign Manny Ramirez
> 
> By Zach Links [July 3 at 3:31pm CST]
> 
> The Rangers have agreed to sign Manny Ramirez to a minor league deal, according to Evan Grant of the Dallas Morning News


MANNY!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Can someone remind me what year it is?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

I wonder how MrMr feels about this.. CRUZ AND MANNY will be a GOAT combo in the OF. :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

Well I'm assuming he doesn't make it to the big league. I think the A's signed him and he never made it.

If I could have 2005 MANNY, yes pls.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

He was suspended most of time with the A's


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

No-hit one night, walked off in the 11th inning the next. 

Holy frigid offense, Batman: 



> Andrew Baggarly ‏@CSNBaggs 3m
> If my numbers are right, Pablo Sandoval, Gregor Blanco and Brandon Crawford are riding slumps that are a combined 1-for-73. And Pence = 2-25













This team is unworthy of MVPosey!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*




















LISTEN! AND UNDERSTAND! That Posey is out there! He can't be bargained with. He can't be reasoned with. He doesn't know pity, or remorse, or fear; and he absolutely will not stop, EVER, until you are OUT!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

*lol 0-3 against the Reds this series. And one hit in 16 innings against Tater BALEly.... ya feeling me Deso?*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*



LadyCroft said:


> *lol 0-3 against the Reds this series. And one hit in 16 innings against Tater BALEly.... ya feeling me Deso?*


I do not feel you, *LadyCroft*. Your words are written but I can't see what you're saying.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

Well that blowout should at least shut up some of the Angel fans here. This season may have done that already though.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*



TomahawkJock said:


> Well that blowout should at least* shut up some of the Angel fans here*. This season may have done that already though.


 I havent seen anyone on here talking.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

The greatest present this Fourth of July could have given me has been bequeathed: the Giants did not lose today.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

God damn it, Jays continue to get horrible calls against them.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

Why isn't Rajai Davis stealing a base every 5 seconds?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

I don't know, I'm still wondering how Peralta got credit for a catch and then drop on the transfer on a ball that never made it into his glove.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

Iwakuma :mark:

Edit: BTW MR, How great was Holland yesterday, too bad it was wasted.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

Yeah Rangers bats in a cold spell. They might just not be very good.

MORELAND FOREARM SHIVER:mark:


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

Its sad when Mariners best bat is a 40 year old. They can't develop their talent besides Felix. To think Ackley was picked after Strasburg.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

The gold starts around 8 seconds in.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I regret not going to the game, Hamilton homers to tie the game at the 9th and Aybar gets a walk off single. The place is going nuts.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Great win for the Halos.. .500 by the all star break and they'll be ok

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*



JM said:


> I don't know, I'm still wondering how Peralta got credit for a catch and then drop on the transfer on a ball that never made it into his glove.


JM... u mad? :verlander


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

So, is it a thing for Catchers to wear nail polish? This new C for the White Sox is, and it's something I never really noticed anyone do before.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

Pretty sure Posada did it quite a bit.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

Tru, forgot about Posada. 

Dylan Axelrod is SO bad; dude's pulled after 1 2/3 innings.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

Who is that?


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

Well, Jim Johnson sure looks like garbage now.
Needed that win, badly. 


Nats Win!

With Ramos back, also Werth & Desmond being moved in the lineup.
The Offense sure has taken off.

But, I'm not ready to say they can make a run yet.
The bullpen needs to stop giving up so many runs.
Storen and now Stammen sure have looked like crap, for a while now.




JM said:


> Who is that?


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mlb-b...rst-pitches-ll-ever-see-thanks-160051699.html

That is rhythmic gymnast, Shin Soo-ji.
She is throwing out the first pitch at a Korean Baseball Organization game.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

Uribe going in dry on the giants. 7 rbi's


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

Was watching some baseball fights today and realized it's almost the 20th anniversary of this.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

Tonight is the All-Star selection show, ladies and gentlemen. 6:30 EST on FOX. :longo better fuckin' make it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*



WOOLCUNT said:


> Was watching some baseball fights today and realized it's almost the 20th anniversary of this.


Nolan was such a gentleman with the Angels, Rangers ruined him :no:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

Ventura charged him. You guys just borrowed Nolan. He's a Texan after all.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

We saved Nolan, he was miserable with the Mets.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

So, BenZo is the only Ray in the All-Star game, despite the fact that Longo has been much better...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

Meanwhile, 6 Tigers are going to the ASG :verlander


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

BUCHHOLZ :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

To add insult to injury, they make the final player voting for the AL all RELIEVERS. Not Longo. Not Beltre. Not Donaldson. A bunch of fucking relievers.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

TO MAKE IT EVEN WORSE, the Rays game is on FOX and they have Dick Stockton doing play-by-play. At least BA is still there...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

WWF sounds like Leyland got you.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

EDWIN

:ewdin

:EDWIN

:EDWIN2

:EDWIN3


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

NATIONAL LEAGUE

Starters (chosen by fans):

C Yadier Molina, Cardinals
1B Joey Votto, Reds
2B Brandon Phillips, Reds
SS Troy Tulowitzki, Rockies
3B David Wright, Mets
OF Carlos Beltran, Cardinals
OF Carlos Gonzalez, Rockies
OF Bryce Harper, Nationals

NL Pitchers

LHP Clayton Kershaw, Dodgers
LHP Patrick Corbin, Diamondback
RHP Matt Harvey, Mets
RHP Adam Wainwright, Cardinals
RHP Jason Grilli, Pirates
RHP Jordan Zimmermann, Nationals
RHP Craig Kimbrel, Braves
LHP Aroldis Chapman, Reds
LHP Travis Wood, Cubs
RHP Jose Fernandez, Marlins
LHP Cliff Lee, Phillies
LHP Jeff Locke, Pirates
LHP Madison Bumgarner, Giants

Reserves

OF Andrew McCutchen, Pirates
OF Michael Cuddyer, Rockies
C Buster Posey, Giants
3B Pedro Alvarez, Pirates
OF Domonic Brown, Phillies
SS Everth Cabrera, Padres
2B Matt Carpenter, Cardinals
1B Allen Craig, Cardinals
1B Paul Goldschmidt, Diamondbacks
OF Carlos Gomez, Brewers
SS Jean Segura, Brewers
2B Marco Scutaro, Giants


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

OMG DELIBAR ON THE FINAL VOTE AS WELL EVERYONE VOTE DELIBAR.

lol PUIG is going to make it without question no doubt absolutely


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*



DesolationRow said:


> AMERICAN LEAGUE
> 
> Starters (chosen by fans):
> 
> ...


You know this is wrong, rit?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*



JM said:


> lol PUIG is going to make it without question no doubt absolutely


As he should. It can't be an ALL STAR GAME without some MANBEARPUIG


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*



WWF said:


> You know this is wrong, rit?


Now I do, lol. I just cross-checked both and the one AL roster was created by some perverse A's fan. LOL.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

*DesolationRow* did you vote DELIBAR?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

HOLY SHIT CECIL TOO THIS IS AWESOME CECIL GOAT RELIEVER *DESOLATION ROW* PLEASE APOLOGIZE FOR POSTING FAKE LIST AS I READ IT AND DIDN'T SEE CECIL AND GOT A LITTLE SAD BUT NOW I'M HAPPY I CAN'T HAND THESE EMOTIONAL ROLLERCOASTERS PLZ MUCH LOVE


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*



JM said:


> OMG DELIBAR ON THE FINAL VOTE AS WELL EVERYONE VOTE DELIBAR.
> 
> lol PUIG is going to make it without question no doubt absolutely





JM said:


> *DesolationRow* did you vote DELIBAR?


> Telling us to vote for the Jays' relever
> Doesn't even know ho to spell the dude's name


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

Chris "Crush" Davis number 1!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*



WWF said:


> > Telling us to vote for the Jays' relever
> > Doesn't even know ho to spell the dude's name


Thanks for voting DELIBAR


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

I supplied the emotional roller coaster for ya, *JM*.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

DAT LONGO DOUBLE PLAY


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

BUMGARNER. :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*



DesolationRow said:


> BUMGARNER. :mark:


I just traded for him in Fantasy, too. :mark:'ing @ this start, too.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

Why did all the newfags vote Manny Machado?

:lmao we actually just broke into coverage of Jeter's 1st AB in AAA.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

NOW TWO RBIS FOR MADBUM. BUMGARNER! :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*



MrMister said:


> Why did all the newfags vote Manny Machado?
> 
> :lmao we actually just broke into coverage of Jeter's 1st AB in AAA.


:lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I trust everyone has voted Delabar? Please confirm.

#RaiseTheBar

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

I voted for Koji


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*



JM said:


> I trust everyone has voted Delabar? Please confirm.
> 
> #RaiseTheBar
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


'Atta boy.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Notorious, why? plz respond.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

I tend to support the Red Sox from time to time.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

22 walks? That's POOR.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Who has 22 walks?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

BUMGARNER. MVPOSEY. SANDOVAL. SCUTARO. BLANCO. LOPEZ. ROMO. GIANTS. :mark:

9 strikeouts for Bumgarner, 2 RBIs that were the difference in the game. Whoohoo! Suck it, Dodgers!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*



JM said:


> Who has 22 walks?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Delabar


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Dude the ratios though.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

:lmao Puig's Golden Cuban Sombrero at the hands of Madison fucking Bumgarner and Sergio Romo. :mark:

Loved Romo giving Hanley Ramirez a taste of his own "goggle face"/Lo Vista bullshit. Fuck off, jackass!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

D-ROW NO ONE CARES ABOUT THE FUCKING GIANTS. FFS! 

Did you vote for Delabar? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

I voted for Delabaar. Tanner Scheppers gave up a HR to the Astros. INEXCUSABLE


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

If any of these guys wants votes, they should ask WWEs twitter for votes lol. Nats have Jayson Werth(HUGE WWE Fan), surprised he hasn't hit up WWE on twitter yet and told them to get their fans to vote for Ian Desmond. lol, he appears in a video for WWE and in return, WWE tells it's MILLIONS of followers to vote for Ian Desmond.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

D'Backs are destroying the Rockies...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

Nasty injury for Andrew Miller, a blow to the Red Soxs pen


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

I voted for Delabar because his name sounds like a Star Wars character.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

*Mr*, the A's finally lose, and the Rangers lose to the Astros. Frustrating, eh? I know the Rangers were looking at Josh Willingham a little while ago. Any new rumors, especially now that Willingham is on the shelf?

*** 

Has anyone heard about this? 



> hen Washington Nationals outfielder Bryce Harper sent manager Davey Johnson a text message that said "play me or trade me" after learning of Johnson's plan to rest him this weekend against the Padres, most people thought he was joking. He wasn't.
> 
> "I was pretty serious about what I said, I want to play every day," Harper told reporters, including CSN Washington's Mark Zuckerman. "I want to play. I want to play every single day. I think if he wants to put me in the lineup, then I want to be in the lineup. If he doesn't, I'm going to try to make him put me in the lineup."


Demand a trade to the Giants, Bryce. Demand a trade to the Giants.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

Yeah it sucks to get shelled by the Astros in Arlington, the park the Rangers are supposed to shell teams in. Darvish was terrible tonight and so was relief. 

El Conquistador mentioned something about Alex Rios. I haven't heard that yet, but I'd take that guy for sure. Also I'd take Paul Goldschmidt too.:side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

lol, Goldschmidt isn't going to be available, silly.

Now, back to my dreams of Bryce Harper in orange and black...

Actually, to be serious, I'm currently wondering what the White Sox would want for Jake Peavy. He'd be a potentially great stopgap measure for the Giants between now and through 2014, since we're going to need some kind of #3 starter bridge between today's rotation and the baby Giants arms in San Jose. 

Lo Vista, Hanley!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

What would you want for Peavy, FLEX?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

So much mutual fail in this Red Sox/Angels game.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

GOAT HAMILTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

I used my stat (Offensive Efficiency) to calculate the best offensive players on the American League All-Star team. There were some surprises like JASON KIPNIS being better than both Cano and Pedroia. Note, a .665 is about an average player. Above a 1.0 is just godly numbers. It comes as no surprise that Cabrera and Davis eclipsed that.

C Mauer - 0.733
1B Davis - 1.065
2B Cano - 0.908
SS Hardy - 0.730
3B Cabrera - 1.134
OF Trout - 0.974
OF Jones - 0.845
OF Bautista - 0.912
DH Ortiz - 0.968

1B Fielder - 0.832
OF Hunter - 0.745
SS Peralta - 0.734
2B Pedroia - 0.890
OF Cruz - 0.838
UTIL Zobrist - 0.756
C Castro - 0.721
DH Encarnacion - 0.961
OF Gordon - 0.743
2B Kipnis - 0.934
3B Machado - 0.815
C Perez - 0.733


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

PRICE Complete Game - in 98 pitches. :kobe3


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

So I got to thinking about Chris Davis and total bases for some reason. He's at 227 TB right now, and only 500 seasons have ever topped 327. Players have topped 400 total bases in a season only 30 time ever, and none since 2001 when Sosa, Bonda, and TODD FUCKING HELTON did it (back to back seasons for Helton). The most ever in a season is 457 by some guy named Babe. Davis is currently on pace for 479, if he hit a projected 60 HR, 47 doubles, 0 triples, waled 66 times, and singled 79.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

I heard/read that no hitter EVER had as many doubles and HR at the halfway point as CRUSH. This is historic stuff and I love it even if he is a former Ranger and was pretty much given away. I reckon they figured Hamilton would be a Ranger for life at the time.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

33rd most strike outs all-time, 31st most RBI's, 26th best slugging percentage, only 82nd best OPS though.

Also, reworded the 2nd sentence of my previous post to make it read better.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

SUCK FOR RODON.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

So I'm thinking Miguel Cabrera is strong:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

"Let's Go Red Sox" chant.....and the Sox are on the road in Anaheim. 

:lol


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

MANNY: 1-3, BB, K in his first game in the Minors.

Also, Washington acquires OF Scott Hairston from Chicago for a minor league pitcher.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

It would be nice to see Manny get back to the show.. Favourite baseball player of all time


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

Delabar currently leading the vote. :hb

#RaiseTheBar


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

Oh... _That_ Scott Feldman.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

That's right Cleveland suck a dick.

7-4 road trip I'll take every day of the week :verlander


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

Holy shit Carlos Gomez. Robs the go ahead HR from Votto, winning the game.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: Mini CarGo > your CF*

That was awesome. Was :mark: like crazy. Votto didn't believe it himself.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> That was awesome. Was :mark: like crazy. Votto didn't believe it himself.


Votto's look was priceless:shock:|:faint:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I have seen much more spectacular catches but it was definitely impressive. The fact that it was hit so high allowed him to get in place well before the ball got there.

#BuzzKill


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

^^^lol

Yeah it was more the drama of it being the game saving catch. Definitely better catches have been made.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

It would have been hilarious as hell if he did that whole production and didn't actually catch the ball. FAKE CATCH.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Holy shit Carlos Gomez. Robs the go ahead HR from Votto, winning the game.












Tha...That's my fantasy outfielder... *Sheds single tear*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Evilerk said:


> Votto's look was priceless:shock:|:faint:


Because Carlos wouldn't show the ball. He might have been faking. Maybe he took a ball out of his pocket.

I call Shenanigans!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Saw the MLB Network live look-in to finale of the Reds-Brewers game. Wow, how dramatic! Mini-CarGo robs Votto of a go-ahead top of the 9th inning homer! Wow.

Meanwhile, in San Francisco... MVPosey owns Matt Harvey. :mark: osey1

Tim Lincecum outpitched Matt Harvey!

As for the 2013 season, my commentary:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I love your optimism, deso. :lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Giants sign Jeff fucking Francoeur to a MLB minimum deal, send him to Fresno. :lmao :lmao :lmao

LOL GIANTS

See ya all at the 2014 World Series, suckers! Underdog status retained!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Suspensions will be coming after all the all-star break. From what I've heard it will feature most notably Ryan Braun and Alex Rodriguez as expected, less notably it will include the entire San Francisco Giants roster. Ah well.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So disappointed in osey1

Why god why



WHY ISN'T DONKEY ON THE HR DERBY TEAM


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Bartolo Colon needs to fuck off


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Lies, *JM* and *MrMister*, LIES!

Beltre vs. Machado is one heck of a contest in this Rangers-Orioles battle.

This was a dazzling play by Machado in New York a couple of days ago:


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

Nats are such a joke.
Back to being scrubs.

Just throw the lefties out there for every game.
The team is batting around .200 against them.

I knew the offense would disappear again.
Such an embarrassment, this year.


O's aren't doing much either, tonight.
Down 6-4, in the 7th.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Cardinals got rid of Boggs in a TRADE? How the hell we managed to do that is beyond me.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

EXCELLENT

Will take at least a split with the O's. Hope these bats can continue to HIT.

BELTRE ESTA EN FUEGO:mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Travis Wood ALL-STAR (Y)


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

TomahawkJock said:


> Cardinals got rid of Boggs in a TRADE? How the hell we managed to do that is beyond me.


It's pretty simple, really. You have a smart GM. Your smart GM exploited the Colorado Rockies. 

Good times. Good times.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lol I guess the Rockies figure even the shittiest pitchers don't get that much worse in Coors.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

LOL Verlander

Worst pitcher in baseball. I'm so glad the Sox were able to get a chance to play him this series.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I told PP he was done last season. Didn't believe me. MrMisteradamus IMO.


Chris Capuano > Verlander


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

:koala


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Blanton.2-11.fuck you.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

San Francisco Giants, your mission, should you choose to accept it:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I guess this would be as good a time as any to point this out with the current thread title--Carlos Gomez of the Brewers is actually leading the National League in WAR. (4.9) He's only behind Miguel Cabrera (5.8) and Mike Trout (5.1) in all of MLB.

***

Meanwhile, looking over some statistics--taking a look at Chris Davis, I just noticed that he’s currently resting in the following statistics where he ended up for all of 2012:

HR (33)
RBI (85)
BB (37)

All the numbers he ended up with last year, all where he’s at right now for those stats.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Crazy thing about Miggy is he's pretty much doing it all with his offense. His 203 wRC+ would be one of only 8 seasons since 61 to have a wRC+ over 200. Plus he has an outside shot at the Triple Crown again.

In other words, Cabrera = GOAT :cabrera


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, it goes without saying Miggy is doing it all with offense. 

203 wRC+... :faint:

'Course, Barry Bonds gave us half of those 200+ wRC+ seasons since '61. Four in a row, in 2001 (234), 2002 (244), 2003 (212) and 2004 (233). :


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

What is wRC? Srs


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

RC = runs created

wRC = weighted runs created

wRC+ = weighted runs created plus (lol)

I don't know shit about these stats, but it sounds like a purely offensive thing, so not sure how anyone's RC/wRC would involve anything but offense.

In other words, WHAT IS PP TALKING ABOUT


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

lol
http://www.wwe.com/videos/baltimore...adam-jones-receives-wwe-championship-26130460

Guess Adam Jones will be bringing the WWE title with him to the all star game!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

MrMister said:


> RC = runs created
> 
> wRC = weighted runs created
> 
> ...


lol'd. I agree. No fuarking idea what is going on in here anymore.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

It's weird seeing Chris Davis in that video without a golf ball in his mouth.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

JM said:


> It's weird seeing Chris Davis in that video without a golf ball in his mouth.


I always pictured him on Ed, Edd n Eddy sucking on a jawbreaker. Regardless, his face is very punchable.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*DesolationRow*'s Journal. July 10th, 2013. Orange and black team's carcass in the back alley beneath the Bay Bridge I-80 approach this morning. Negative run differential to burst stomach. The NL West division is afraid of me. I have seen its true face. The stadiums are massive extended gutters and the foul territories are full of blood and when the foul territory featuring brawls, fights and pissing contests finally scab over, all of the teams will drown. The accumulated debris and steep decline in trendy, in-the-moment popularity will foam up about the entire National League's waists and all of the fickle, idiotic fans and bandwagon-jumpers and -humpers will look up as the American League's circus show of Tigers roar with unstoppable fury in the All-Star Game and World Series this year and shout, "Save us! Save us from the Junior Circuit's scariest behemoth!" 

...And I'll whisper, "No."


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Thoughts on Gaudin groping a woman who was on a hospital gurney?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

He was our "feel-good story of the season." :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Can the NL West winner just not be invited to the playoffs? That division is so mediocre.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

If it means no Dodgers, yes, please.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

KAWASAKI


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

PAPI just became the all-time hits leader for DH's


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Big Papi getting it done with the stick for years and years.. Man is he an effective hitter


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

How in the world does Heath Bell still have a closer job?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

My God the Angels offense exploded today, hopefully they can keep it up heading into the next series with the Mariners.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Sweep and get to All Star break over .500

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

RAYS are streaking! Longo is barely even contributing, too. I suppose it's nice to see that the team can win w/o him, since that'll likely be the case eventually this season.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Fuck you, Heath Bell, you disgusting piece of shit! What a pitiful slob! And fuck you for using him to actually close games, Gibson, you repulsive Dr. Frankenstein creation of a freak!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

What a load of fuckery going on in this game. Flex take your dirty, poor sport Sox and get them the hell out of Comerica.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> Jon Morosi ✔ @jonmorosi
> 
> Sources: #Tigers and #RedSox have checked in with #SFGiants on bullpen arms in case SF decides to sell. @MLBONFOX


Jose Mijares 4 Nick Castellanos, *Perfect Poster*!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

More like Casey Crosby... :side:


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

MLB Classics has got to be the best channel on Youtube






Giving this gem a view right now


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Best postgame interview I've seen so far this season:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

So articulate, Torii is.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

BUMGARNER. BLANCO. BELT. PENCE. SANDOVAL. POSEY. GIANTS! :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I appreciate the Rangers putting Yu on the DL, opening up a spot for MOORE. :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

.326/.399/.564/.963, .238 ISO, .409 wOBA, 166 wRC+

.320/.399/.560/.958, .240 ISO, .408 wOBA, 164 wRC+

The top is Mike Trout's 2012 season. The bottom is Mike Trout's 2013 season.

Oh, and he's walking more and striking out significantly less.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So are you saying Trout is good or something? I don't know about that. Maybe. Let's see what he does in the 2nd half.


Braun put on the bereavement list. He's attending the funeral of his career.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

It will be a breath of fresh air for the rest of the players in the MLB when Braun gets suspended. I don't think his "inaccurate sample" plea sat well with the rest of the MLB


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Takers Revenge said:


> MLB Classics has got to be the best channel on Youtube
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree, I watched the Red Soxs vs Yankees 2003 ALCS(LOL Don Zimmer) and the 2002 WS(LOLGIANTS). Great channel.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I watched game 7 of the 03 ALCS for the first time since it aired and the 10 year old inside of me still wanted to kill Aaron Boone. First pitch swinging in the bottem of the 11th, give me a break. Been a passionate Red Sox fan ever since..


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The Dodgers just seriously went from sellers to buyers...although I don't know what they'd need to buy.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Rays being no-hit by a dude pitching in his 1st game in the Bigs...

Plz be better, Tampa.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

IT WORKED! :mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Ouch, Strasburg. Feel bad for Nats fans, they had high hopes this year... and now they're probably going to be swept by the Fish and sent under .500 heading in to the All Star break. 

JOSE tomorrow :mark:


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Joel Anthony said:


> Ouch, Strasburg. Feel bad for Nats fans, they had high hopes this year... and now they're probably going to be swept by the Fish and sent under .500 heading in to the All Star break.
> 
> JOSE tomorrow :mark:


The move to pull the plug on Strausburg last year is now not looking so good. 

Amazing how the Dodgers were left for dead about a month or so ago, now just a game and a half out of first. 

My Cardinals are playing OK right now, although I hope Holliday won't be out too long with his hammy injury. Just waiting for the Pirates to make their second-half swoon like they have the last two seasons. 

I think the biggest surprise has to be the A's and Red Sox. They were both supposed to be in rebuild mode, especially the A's where it was supposed to be the Rangers and Angels battling for the division out there.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I think on MLB Network it was said that the Dodgers have had the best record in baseball since they added Puig.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Dodgers have had quite the turnaround. 



BruiserKC said:


> I think the biggest surprise has to be the A's and Red Sox. They were both supposed to be in rebuild mode, especially the A's where it was supposed to be the Rangers and Angels battling for the division out there.


I'd add the Pirates, even though this has been their thing the last few years or so to play well first half and then fade. See how that staff holds up.

Also surprised that Toronto and the Giants are sucking, and that the Tribe is over .500.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No one should be surprised by the A's anymore.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

A's doesn't really surprise me. But yeah even as a Red Sox supporter I wasn't expecting this. I knew the hitting would be great, but didn't have faith in the pitching, which was justified.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Their pitching still is shaky. It's just that lineup is MASHING.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Pitching started the year off great but yeah as of late, they've been rather inconsistent. Lester especially.

Buchholz has been great though. And Dempster is awful.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Angels made some questionable decisions in the off season that worried their fans, especially given how stronger the A's and Rangers were looking this season.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The Pirates will be BEYOND irrelevant in the 2nd half.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Didn't the exact same thing happen last year?

They started off great during the 1st half and had one of the best records in the league and then in the 2nd half they fizzled out and failed to make the playoffs.

I'd like to see them keep their level of play and make the playoffs but just can't trust the Pirates.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

They need to go after Stanton.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

BruiserKC said:


> I think the biggest surprise has to be the A's and Red Sox. They were both supposed to be in rebuild mode, especially the A's where it was supposed to be the Rangers and Angels battling for the division out there.


I don't know why anyone would have thought the A's would be in rebuilding mode in 2013. Their rebuild years are in the past, and 2012 was supposed to be a stepping stone to greater glory but the team was precocious and ended up being really good before it was even meant to be.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:mark: MVPOSEY having a bunch of these tonight as the GIANTS offense explodes:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Puig be struggling


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lackey has gotta be off the beer/chicken diet. He's been doing pretty good. (Y)


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So, I decided to log onto my Photobucket for the first time in years. I used to be a pretty avid graphics artist on here, and I thought you guys might enjoy this:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

Freaking garbage team! :frustrate

Just trade everyone, at this point. All of them are scrubs. 

Nats will be lucky to finish at .500. Nobody attacking the ball. Instead, they're trying to fill the count. Which has been a failure all year. Then there's Lombo, who just struck out on a pitch, that hit him. Now, Soriano just blew his 4th save. So much failure from this team.


Now there's that failure of that bunt. 

Stammen warming up, this game is over.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Switch your allegiance to Baltimore :side:


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

#JusticeForTimmeh



:kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

TIMMMMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

:mark: so hard right now


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

What a performance from TIMMEH.

Hats off to Pence too.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

CHANGE THAT MOTHERFUCKING THREAD TITLE RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TIMMY!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

We have to endure enough spazzing over the Giants without thread titles. No fucking thank you.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

thread title is shite. i didnt even realize it was the baseball thread.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

#FREAK


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

THE FREAK.... HE GOOD.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

MVPENCE


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

NEW Thread title. No Runs,No Hits,1 Freak. Credit to SB nation.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

he sweated out all the THC tonight brothers.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

This is after a breaking ball in the dirt bounced straight into the umpire's belly and forced him to take a long breather... :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Ouch, throwing a no-hitter against the only team in baseball NOT to have a no-hitter? :bron4


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Fuck this thread title!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It took 148 pitches?! :lmao

Dude's DONE for the year.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

It's odd that until tonight no one had thrown a no no in petco.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Nah, *WWF*, Timmy will be fine. Lengthy All-Star break, Timmy has an arm made out of plastic and Freak. :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TEHCOCK said:


> It's odd that until tonight no one had thrown a no no in petco.


As in ever? Well that OF used to be huge so I can see it I guess.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

his previous highest pitch count was like 138 also against the Padres.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MrMister said:


> As in ever? Well that OF used to be huge so I can see it I guess.


yeah.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Giants on each side of a no hitter in the span of less than 2 weeks.. Crazy July.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Oh fuck right off. 

Looks like I need to ignore this thread for about a week.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Are the Blue Jays going to fail to sign Bickford, *JM*?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Much better thread title...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh yeah Rangers give Scherzer his first loss:mark:

HOLLAND

BELTRE

I'm hoping this offense can start hitting better with RISP. And they're gonna need a bat to replace Cruz. Rosenthal mentioned Cuddyer. I've heard Rios. i WANT STANTON.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOLANGELS
GOATHOLLAND :mark:

I was at a BBQ today and we got to watch Lin destroy the Padres, WHAT A GUY. Pence had a brilliant save in the 8th to maintain the no-no.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Looks like Lincecum delayed going to the pen for a bit longer haha.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

guessing MrMister made the title change


THANK YOU BROTHER


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I made the troll one too:side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Torri crushed a ball in the first inning, love that guy.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

JM said:


> Oh fuck right off.
> 
> Looks like I need to ignore this thread for about a week.


Yep. RIP 2013 MLB Thread.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Looks like Puig hired an assassin to get on the All-Star team


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Well, Chris Davis hit his 37th HR just now. Has 93 RBI's too. 4 straight game with a HR.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Profar fucking sucks


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Scary stat:

In 341 at bats, Davis has 37 home runs. In 3,122 at bats, the Miami Marlins have 57 home runs.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:verlander got a no no going.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Final post on Timmeh's no-hitter in here from me... Just a couple of very cool tidbits:



> Alex Pavlovic @AlexPavlovic
> 
> Stunning list of pitchers with no-hitter, two Cy Youngs, two WS titles (via Elias): Bob Gibson, Sandy Koufax, Jim Palmer ... and Lincecum.


http://espn.go.com/blog/sweetspot/post/_/id/38156/lincecum-no-no-new-for-unique-hurler



> Diving into the lore and gore of no-hitters past and present, it’s fun to note that Lincecum whiffed 13 on the 13th. But how freaky is this: Doug Kern of ESPN Stats & Info was the first to note that this was the Giants’ first no-hitter since Matt Cain’s perfecto on June 13, 2012 against the hapless Houston Astros — exactly 13 months ago. Since the Padres were added as an expansion team in 1969, Saturday’s was also the 113th nine-inning no-hitter (individual or combined).
> 
> Freaky symmetry or random assemblage of factoids? Maybe one, maybe both. But if you’re a baseball fan, you know that numbers play a big part of how we talk about the game; math is one of the languages we use to describe who did what and how well. When you run into little coincidences like that, I’d suggest that’s just the way the game and a box score give us a bit of poetry, as well as prose.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Does anyone think Davis can join Belle in the 50 HR 50 Double club? The only member.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes Stacks, I do.



Dub¢ said:


> Profar fucking sucks


Nuh uh



Oh yeah not sure if this was mentioned but Miggy was the first guy to have 30 HR and 90 RBI before the All Star break. CRUSH joined him today. Ridiculous what these two are doing.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Crush stealing all of Miggy's spotlight. He could be on pace for a 2nd straight triple crown if it wasn't for that DICK.

:verlander looked good today, though. So that's good.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Yes Stacks, I do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about the wRC+, wOBA, & ISO?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

isn't Miggy on pace to break the RBI record?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

El Conquistador said:


> What about the wRC+, wOBA, & ISO?


Chris Davis = 189, .454, and .395

INCREDIBLE (I have no idea what those stats mean outside of ISO)


AHHHHHHH Rangers were unlucky today. Lots of screaming liners, but nothing to show for them.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

TEHCOCK said:


> isn't Miggy on pace to break the RBI record?


Nah. Hack Wilson was close to 200 iirc. Miggy can possibly break the Tigers record (don't know what it is) but I'd guess he ends up at around 150-160.



MrMister said:


> Chris Davis = 189, .454, and .395
> 
> INCREDIBLE (I have no idea what those stats mean outside of ISO)
> 
> ...


wOBA = essentially a more accurate OPS. http://www.fangraphs.com/library/offense/woba/
wRC+ = how many runs created a player is above (or below) average. 100 is the average. Is park adjusted. So Davis is 89 runs created above average. http://www.fangraphs.com/library/offense/wrc/

For context, Cabrera has a 204 wRC+ and .474 wOBA. Because he's the GOAT.


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)

*The Sports Lounge 23 July 15th, 2013*

https://archive.org/details/TheSportsLounge23July15th2013

0:00-51:00 Marcus and Travis have the long awaited broadcasters discussion. What makes a broadcaster good or bad? Who do we like the best right now? Who, besides Dick Stockton, do we think are poor?

51:00- 57:48 MLB before the All-Star break. Can Chris Davis hit 60 HR's, Tim Lincecum throws a no-hitter at San Diego and HR Derby memories.

Like The Sports Lounge of Facebook at https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Sports-Lounge/244122018979960?fref=ts
Follow The Sports Lounge at https://twitter.com/TSLSportsLounge
Read the blog at http://sportsloungeblog.tumblr.com/
Watch past shows at https://www.youtube.com/user/tlk23/videos
Listen to past shows at https://archive.org/search.php?query=subject:"KSDJ" and https://archive.org/search.php?query=creator:"Travis+Kriens"
Subscribe to The Sports Lounge on ITunes at https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/sports-lounge/id660074935


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'll do it for you Dub.

BLOLANTON


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Just give Molina the MVP now


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'd take him over MVPosey, for sure.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Hack Wilson had 191 in 1931.. What's amazing about this RBI before allstar break stat and what I find extremely interesting is how badly Juan Gonzalez fell apart in 2001.. 101 RBi at allstar break, 156 to end the season.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MrMister said:


> I'll do it for you Dub.
> 
> BLOLANTON


You forgot the "2-12"


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Lineups revealed for the ASG

AMERICAN LEAGUE
LF Mike Trout, Angels
2B Robinson Cano, Yankees
3B Miguel Cabrera, Tigers
1B Chris Davis, Orioles
RF Jose Bautista, Blue Jays
DH David Ortiz, Red Sox
CF Adam Jones, Orioles
C Joe Mauer, Twins
SS J.J. Hardy, Orioles

P Max Scherzer, Tigers

NATIONAL LEAGUE
2B Brandon Phillips, Reds
RF Carlos Beltran, Cardinals
1B Joey Votto, Reds
3B David Wright, Mets
LF Carlos Gonzalez, Rockies
C Yadier Molina, Cardinals
SS Troy Tulowitzki, Rockies
DH Michael Cuddyer, Rockies
CF Bryce Harper, Nationals

P Matt Harvey, Mets


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

BRYCE :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

inb4 500 ft HR from Bryce with a wooden bat.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Clayton Kershaw is upset about Harvey getting the start and about Bochy comments that Harvey would be his man no matter what over any Major League starter


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Rightfully so. Kershaw is the best pitcher in baseball. He stands alone right now.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Kershaw's era is amazing.. 

Man did Prince ever put a charge into a few baseballs there


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

Wow Cespedes hit some lasers. Absolutely mashing a baseball. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Cespedes :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


>


That's awesome. GOOD find.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Someone needs to tell Kershaw, "Dude, Bochy pretty much has to say that in New York City. It's politics. Live with it or lose." :side:

Cespedes has stolen the show so far.

Good video, *Perfect Poster*!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cespedes > Puig btw no matter what the STATS say right now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Did anyone see this?

http://www.wkyc.com/news/article/306639/3/Video-Fan-grabs-4-foul-balls-at-Indians-game


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Ya, they showed it on Sportscenter. The odds are like 1 in a trillion, or somethin'. Good for him.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Soon.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Cespedes's had a hell of a performance last night.

I'll be honest before the Derby began, I counted him out and thought he was a bad pick but hats off to him.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Anyone else think Votto shouldn't be starting the game tonight? Goldschmidt and Craig both have had, in my mind, more productive years thus far. Not to say Votto has been bad, I just think he may be starting based on name value.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Votto was voted in as a starter, therefore he has to start. He's still probably the best 1B in the NL, even if he doesn't have as many RBIs as the others. Dude's game is getting on base, and he's the best player in baseball (aside from Cabrera) when it comes to that. Would help if fuckin' Cozart could get on base at all, or advance Choo, or _something_.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Don't come crying to me, National League fans. :no:


----------



## AirTroublein619 (Jul 15, 2011)

Rivera is the man. What a awesome, goose-bump inducing moment. Nothing less for the best closer ever. :clap


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

What a performance those guys in the American League.

:trout2


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris Sale baby.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Legitimately no reason for there to be no baseball today.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Almost time for the second half or as it will be called JAYS HALF.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Looks like the Rangers may get Garza. Mike Olt and other prospects are involved in the trade. Kind of glad Profar is not involved. Theo and Jed need to move away from MIF'ers.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm pretty confident the Red Sox are holding on to the top spot in the East.. Jays could slip in via a wild card but I doubt it.. Tampa is playing some good baseball right now


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

who's ready for dat GIANT COMEBACK


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Takers Revenge said:


> I'm pretty confident the Red Sox are holding on to the top spot in the East.. Jays could slip in via a wild card but I doubt it.. Tampa is playing some good baseball right now


All I know is that it will be the JAYS HALF.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

But remember JM, momentum is only as good as your next days starting pitcher and well Toronto's next day starting pitcher has not looked good all year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

That's because the first half wasn't JAYS HALF. This half is JAYS HALF.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Hmm Indeed JM, indeed


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

You guys are about to witness the rise of Blanton


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

lol, DBacks new mascot:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*OPENING CRAWL*

A long, long time ago in a ball park not that far away from where I live...










It is a period of NL West civil war. Teams pummel one another in violent brawls out of pride and jealousy. A rebel pitcher, striking within a fortified Giants protectorate hidden base at PETCO Park, has secured the orange and black rebellion its first season victory against the evil Divisional Empires.










During the internecine battles, Giants scouts managed to discover a blueprint for pitching against the wicked Dodger Empire's ultimate weapon, PUIG, an armored Cuban missile with enough power to destroy an entire divisional race. 










Pursued by Kevin Towers' sinister snake-like agents, Giants in-game reporter Amy Gutierrez is aboard her Sausalito-docked sailboat, racing to AT&T Park, custodian of the scouting report that can save her team and restore Giants freedom and supremacy in Major League Baseball.










In the face of overwhelming odds, a magnanimous and all-powerful wielder of OPS+, a true hero, shall rise...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Not sure what to think about Garza. He's gonna melt in that heat and not re-sign. I can't blame him. Why the hell they didn't make that stadium with a roof...

So give up a shit load of prospects to have a pretty good pitcher for a few months and not win the World Series. Cause I mean Garza does not put them over the top.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

DelolationRow plz plz plz keep in mind no one cares about the Giants. Thx.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Not sure what to think about Garza. He's gonna melt in that heat and not re-sign. I can't blame him. Why the hell they didn't make that stadium with a roof...
> 
> So give up a shit load of prospects to have a pretty good pitcher for a few months and not win the World Series. Cause I mean Garza does not put them over the top.


I don't think he'll be too bad, but his peripherals will go up just because he's moving from the NL to AL. He's taken advantage of some favorable matchups as of late and the Cubs would be wise to move him while his stock is pretty high.

Yeah Texas wouldn't be my ideal destination for him, but he had a sub 4 ERA for 3 straight years pitching in the AL East, even though Tampa is much more pitcher friendly than Texas. He'd be an improvement over Tepsech (who's peripherals suggest and even worse regression than his stats already are) Grimm, and any other guy that's facing injury right now. A solid #3 in their rotation behind Darvish and Holland for a 1/2 year rental, but a solid prospect or two should get the job done (guessing a top 5 system prospect and another lower level would get most of it done).



JM said:


> DelolationRow plz plz plz keep in mind no one cares about the Giants. Thx.


^^^^^^ (Y)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's Olt and dudes I've never heard of. Harrison comes back at some point. So does Lewis. No clue how effective either will be though. If they can be good, Texas would have a pretty nice rotation, but they still need another bat.

Darvish, Holland, Garza, Harrison, Lewis


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Olt has shown me nothing to believe he's anything more than a run of the mill power hitter. It's not a lot to give up if he's the centre piece.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If Garza somehow re-signs with Texas, I won't have any problems with this. I just think if you're gonna get a guy that will only be on the team for a few months, get one that will make a big impact, or one that is likely to re-sign.


Oh shit his ground ball rate is down. Fly ball rate up. K rate down. He's gonna get shelled in Arlington.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Gonna go to a Red Sox game once my vacation starts on the 28th. Will be my first time attending a baseball game ever, i can either go to one of the Seattle games or an Arizona one. Which one would be better or does it not matter.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

:EDWIN

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Colby Rasmus just nearly murdered David Price.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

WWF why did Madden just argue for 10 minutes like an idiot?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't know who you're speaking of.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yes you do. Answer plz.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

To my knowledge, there is nobody names Madden employed by the Tampa Bay Rays.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

JP

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

SoupBro said:


> Gonna go to a Red Sox game once my vacation starts on the 28th. Will be my first time attending a baseball game ever, i can either go to one of the Seattle games or an Arizona one. Which one would be better or does it not matter.


It depends. AZ is the better team. If you can go to a game where King Felix is on the mound for the Mariners, I wouldn't pass it up.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

El Conquistador said:


> It depends. AZ is the better team. If you can go to a game where King Felix is on the mound for the Mariners, I wouldn't pass it up.


i'd wanna buy my ticket this weekend and i doubt there is a way to find out which game he'd be pitching that series or if at all.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Lol Yankees are so old. Really think they'd be better off selling this year with how the team looks, but there's no chance in hell they're giving up with all of the wins they racked up with some luck.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

HOOOOOOOOOOSAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY BOWWWWWWWWWWWWWTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESTAAAAAAAAAAA

#JaysHalf

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*WIL*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:longo

SO MANY HRs IN THIS GAME


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

JAYS STILL WINNING 

:ewdin


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

KELLY! :mark:

You were saying, JM?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Lel not anymore JM.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

FUCK OFF PLZ


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That's 4 solo HRs for Tampa in this game. Somebody get on base in front of them, plz.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

In to GOATpen now. You guys are fucked.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

GOATpen intentionally walking Longoria? LOL


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Fuck me.. Leave it up to the Jays to let Tampa back in... Really counting on the Jays pulling some wins out of the series to further secure the Sox lead in the East


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

WWF said:


> GOATpen intentionally walking Longoria? LOL


Yes? GOATPens know how to play match ups. Are you new to baseball boy?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Wei Yin Chen just owns Rangers.


aaaaahhhhh Markakis robbing Beltre of a HR.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

JM said:


> Yes? GOATPens know how to play match ups. Are you new to baseball boy?


You laughed last series when Moore unintentionally walked hitters. Intentionally walking, though? Man up & PITCH.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

WWF said:


> You laughed last series when Moore unintentionally walked hitters. Intentionally walking, though? Man up & PITCH.


That was just coward. This is called strategic pitching with a base open and a lefty lefty match up on deck. Once again, are you new to baseball?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

DELABAR


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Nothing against putting a guy on base.. Set up a force for one and a favorable matchup for the pitcher...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Takers Revenge, WWF is new to baseball. He compares lead off walks and bases empty walks with base open walks.

To compare, McGowan's walk was strategic. Farnsworth's walk was coward.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

LOL

I thought Delabar and the GOATpen could shut the Rays down, JM? #RAYSHALF


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

It sounds like it.. 
Farnsworth was pissed he got the hook.. Joel Peralta makes up for it though with his intensity.. Lets hope Lind gets a knock


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:longo


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Again WWF, to educate, there was once again no base open. Peralta = coward.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Whats your angle WWF? Plus Peralta is going to get his ass ripped up here.. All over the place..

Edit - Fuck you Colby.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

JM said:


> Again WWF, to educate, there was once again no base open. Peralta = coward.


Doesn't matter if he's a coward, he got the job done. It's sad that you have to resort to belittling other teams' pitchers just because your own are so mediocre.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Im starting to dislike the Rays to the level of the Yankees. Not quite that far but its getting there..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

LOLREYES



Takers Revenge said:


> Im starting to dislike the Rays to the level of the Yankees. Not quite that far but its getting there..


Disliking a vastly superior team is not unusual.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Fuck Salt Reyes.. Sox doubling up the Bombers in the 9th.. Looking good...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

'GOATpen' giving up 4 runs. :kobe8


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Lets see what happens.. Probably nothing good.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Are you a Red Sox fan or a Blue Jays fan?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Red Sox fan but the Rays are closing in on the Red Sox so go Jays


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I was getting ready for the bar. Didn't see much of that. LAWRIE tho.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Lawrie hitting a deep tater


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

So what team should I bandwagon in the 2nd half since the Royals are doomed to be mediocre for the rest of my life.

First person to post decides.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Oakland A's


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Done.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Its cause I just reaquired him on my fantasy team. Pretty much a science.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

JM said:


> I was getting ready for the bar. Didn't see much of that. LAWRIE tho.


Are you getting ham-boned?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Love you, Timmeh. 










Giants win tonight behind MVPosey and Pence! Chad Gaudin pitches another gem. Just how I envisioned him doing when he was fighting for a job in spring training!


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

4-0 Rays.. Toronto trying its best to let Tampa move up the AL East Stadings.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

HOSEEEEEEEHHHHHHHH BOOOOOWWWWWWWTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESTAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

JIM I thought you said you didn't like Bautista anymore?

Cause he WHINES too much.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

When a player for your team hits a HR the correct course of action is to go to the MLB thread and type their name in caps or post a picture of their face. Not sure what that has to do with anything NOTO.

Unless you're a Giants fan. Fuck the Giants. There fans can go away.

EDWIN just savved his way to third. What a guy.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm just joking with you JIM.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

As long as we agree that Giants fans should go away.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

JM said:


> As long as we agree that Giants fans should go away.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> Dodgers rookie sensation Yasiel Puig is being sued for $12 million by a man in Cuba who claims Puig made false allegations against him that resulted in a seven-year prison sentence, the Los Angeles Times reported.
> 
> Lawyers for Miguel Angel Corbacho Daudinot filed the suit in federal district court in Florida, according to the paper. The suit claims that Corbacho Daudinot was subjected to "prolonged arbitrary detention and torture" after Puig and his mother testified against him in a 2010 human-trafficking trial that centered around Puig's alleged plan to escape from Cuba.
> 
> ...


SNITCH 2. Starring Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson as Yasiel Puig in Cuba. :lol

Red Sox and Dustin Pedroia are apparently discussing a major extension in the $100 million ballpark.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I wouldnt mind locking up Dustin long term but I hope it's not a ridiculous contract ..


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.mlbtraderumors.com/2013/07/matt-garza-rumors-saturday.html



> Yesterday evening, the Cubs and Rangers backed down from a trade that would have sent starter Matt Garza to Texas.


Mike Olt has been suffering from some vision issues; pitcher Neil Ramirez, who's been linked to this deal, is working through minor shoulder problems. Cubs may be wanting to up the price a bit for Garza. 

I do agree with *MrMister*, though, that the Rangers are also going to need another bat if they want to take the AL West from the A's.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Rangers other bat is in the minor league system


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

He looks a bit leaner. Maybe it's just that he cleaned himself up a bit.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I think he is leaner now.. Cleaned himself up for sure though.. Sporting the old Manny look.. Short hair, high socks


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

He looked disgusting by the end of his (last?) run in MLB.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

From 2010 on he was a little rough looking.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

THIS BALL IS LONG GONE JUST LIKE THE EX-GIRLFRIEND THAT WILL NEVER RETURN


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Tampa is cowarding hard right now.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Man Peralta was wearing out the upper outside corner..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

#JAYSHALF :kobe8


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

It's no coincidence Alfred Hitchcock set _The Birds_ in Northern California. 

http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/9495231/san-francisco-giants-dealing-worsening-sea-gull-issue


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*LadyCroft*, what are your thoughts on Brandon Phillips and his hurt feelings?



> “I just feel like they didn’t have to sign Joey (Votto) to that contract (10-year, $225-million extension). He still had two more years on his. And for (the front office) to go out there and sign him before they sign me, and they knew I was going to be a free agent?” Phillips shakes his head. “I understand Joey’s a good player. He’s one of the best players in this game. But I feel like I am too. I told them that this is where I wanted to be. I begged them. I told everybody I want to finish my career here. And then they give someone a contract who didn’t ask for nothing?”
> 
> “To this day, I’m still hurt. Well, I don’t wanna say hurt. I’ll say scarred. I’m still scarred. It just sucks that it happened,” he says. “For (Castellini) to sign somebody for $200 million, there must be a new vegetable or fruit coming out that we don’t know about. For him to do something like that and tell me they didn’t have any more money, that’s a lie. But what can I do? I just feel like it was a slap in my face … But how can someone slap you in the face with all that money. It’s a nice slap in the face.”


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*#DatDude leading the league in RBI :mark:*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Phillips _better_ be leading the National League in RBI, batting cleanup behind Shin-Soo Choo (.423 OBP) and Joey Votto (.436 OBP).


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

:verlander looking like the 4th best pitcher on the staff atm.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

lmfao @ this dreadful no-hitter that Bedard has going.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hoping to see a no hitter for the Astros and still lose the game.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MVPOSEY! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

osey2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Baseball can go back on break. I'm fine with that.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

CJ WIlson was a fucking BEAST tonight. Trout with dat STREAK :mark:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

GIANTS :romo4

only 4 and a half back now :side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Fook yeah, fella!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Why isn't the thread title about the Rays? Is winning 16 out of 18 not enough?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

That streak will come to an end when they run into Jose Iglesias and the Boston Red Sox.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WWF said:


> Why isn't the thread title about the Rays? Is winning 16 out of 18 not enough?


Was not aware of Rays owning.

What do you want the title to be? You call it since you're the resident Rays super homer.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Can you do text styles in the thread name? Like, strike something through? If so:

RAYS' To-Do List: Steve Irwin - World Series










That sign is amazing.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Holy shit that's terrible and in bad taste. I like it. I'll see what I can do.

Didn't let me strikethrough with [s*][/s], so here is my "fix".


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao omg that is amazing


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Intredasting. I'll take it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:lmao

That's awesome.

I've been thinking that the Rays objectively deserve a run with the thread title championship here since they started dominating.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't know what it is, but I still can't find Steve Irwin jokes funny.

Dude left behind a wife and two young kids. I still can't believe South Park did that right after he died. I'm not one to be super PC and oversensitive, but I thought that was bullshit.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Not the time nor the place..








calling one hell of a game


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

RAYS killed Reyes on a pickoff attempt. Add him to the list of dead people at the hands of Tampa.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Those damn Rays...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Ahh my nuts are my throat, I cant imagine what Reyes feels like..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

HOW IRONIC THAT ARCHER WAS SO INACCURATE WITH THE THROW, RIGHT? LELEL


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Firstly, FUCK YOU, NATS.

Secondly:



> •The Cubs have have worked to draw competing offers into the Garza bidding in order to create alternatives to Texas, tweets ESPN's Buster Olney.
> 
> •Cubs manager Dale Sveum told reporters, including the Chicago Sun-Times' Gordon Wittenmyer (Twitter link), Garza will "100 percent" make his start tomorrow against the Diamondbacks.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Hmm sweet on... That's game ladies and gentleman


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

:lmao that Reyes dickshot pretty much sums up the Jays season in one play.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The Jays must not have THE WILL TO WIN. After a couple of very shaky 8th innings the previous games, they couldn't at least tie it up in the 9th? 

#RAYSHALF


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Cant wait until the Sox sweep the Rays.. Series starts tomorrow


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.sportsgrid.com/mlb/jose-reyes-hit-with-pick-off-throw-directly-in-penis-video/


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Johnny Gomes to do list 

1)Crush Taters
2)Crush Taters

Gomes being Gomes


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm looking over Albert Pujols's numbers. He's batting .255/.328/.438 this season.

This is where it gets really interesting, though, and it probably demonstrates just how wise the Cardinals were to let him walk:

Pujols's wRC+, by year:

2009: 180
2010: 164
2011: 147
2012: 132
2013 (to date): 109

Yep, that ungodly Angels contract is almost assuredly going "full Zito."


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Pujols cant explode due to his knees.. I think if he was healthy he would be more effective although that doesn't deny the fact that even when healthy he is slowly declining


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

How far do you guys see Boston going?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ask me again after the trade deadline. I still love that lineup.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Thank fuck Napoli hit that bomb. Really didn't think the Sox were going to take that game with the way they were striking out, leaving guys on and putting guys on.

Nunez got fucked on the steal, though.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

So much fun to be had down the stretch in the AL East this year.

Red Sox play the Orioles again twelve times between now and the end of the season; Red Sox play the Rays seven more times; and the Orioles play the Rays seven more times.

If the Red Sox fall from first place, it's interesting to consider that the American League wild card standings are quite jammed, with Tampa Bay and Baltimore presently resting at the top of the standings; Texas 1.5 game out; New York Yankees and Cleveland both 3.5 games out. 

Get back to me in a couple of months.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Just bought my tickets :mark: gonna be attending my first baseball game on the 31st. Don't know who is pitching but who cares i guess. WIll be all about the experience.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Have fun, *SoupBro*.

Five worst contracts in baseball today? Here they are... agree or disagree at your own risk. 

http://www.fangraphs.com/blogs/2013-anti-trade-value-the-five-worst-contracts/


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The Rangers get their man:



> The Rangers have acquired Matt Garza from the Cubs, according to Jeff Passan of Yahoo Sports (on Twitter). In a second tweet, Passan adds that Mike Olt is in the package.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I hope Olt sucks now:side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

You'll be getting to see King Felix pitch for the Mariners against the Red Sox on July 31st, *SoupBro*. I'm going to an A's game that day; pitching matchup will be R.A. Dickey vs. Bartolo Colon. :side:



> Ken Rosenthal ‏@Ken_Rosenthal 7m
> 
> Source: #Cubs will acquire Triple A IF Mike Olt, Single A RHP C.J. Edwards and a third player from #Rangers for Garza.


*MrMister*, you probably shouldn't worry too much. Vision issues or no, Olt is a 24-year-old hitting .213/.317/.422 in the Pacific Coast League. 

He just might not be all that good. 

Or he might be another Chris Davis. :side:

(Seriously, though, Davis always showed signs of being a beast-in-the-making in the minors.)


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Old isn't good, and the fact that he has the best LOL name parody helps that fact: LOLT


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

ah man this thread title is in poor taste


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Welp, Rick Eckstein got the axe. Hitting coaches are usually always the first to go during a disappointing season.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DesolationRow said:


> You'll be getting to see King Felix pitch for the Mariners against the Red Sox on July 31st, *SoupBro*. I'm going to an A's game that day; pitching matchup will be R.A. Dickey vs. Bartolo Colon. :side:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah we talked about finding out what Olt was earlier in the season. If he can't hack AAA PCL, he's probably just bad.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*From Texas standpoint, the deal is brilliant. Although Chicago...

What's the point of the Cubs getting Olt from Texas if they already have a floodgate at 3B with Bryant, Vitters and Baez?*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

BRAUN suspended for the rest of the year without pay!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No Hall of Fame for him, assuming he doesn't suck without the drugs.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL BRAUN!

*** 

Epstein definitely tested the market, *rjsbx1*, even pushed down on the brakes to try to upsell Daniels a little, and apparently this was as good a deal as he could find. Probably felt like this was as long as he could wait things out until other teams start in on unloading SPs, especially with his gentlemen's promise of sorts to buying clubs that the Cubs were in business to sell early.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cubs got something for Garza so it's a win even if the players don't pan out. Load the gun with as many bullets as you can.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/9...aukee-brewers-suspended-remainder-2013-season



> Major League Baseball has suspended Milwaukee Brewers slugger Ryan Braun without pay for the remainder of the 2013 season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

This can't be all that happens. If the MLB had such ironclad evidence that he didn't even appeal, we've got to see a suspension for guys like Cruz/Melky/A-Rod/Evereth Cabrera/Colon/etc.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Hopefully Colon is next


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

WWF said:


> This can't be all that happens. If the MLB had such ironclad evidence that he didn't even appeal, we've got to see a suspension for guys like Cruz/Melky/A-Rod/Evereth Cabrera/Colon/etc.


Think so.

Remember, I broke the story here just as the season was about to be underway! 



***



> Jeff Passan ‏@JeffPassan 2m
> 
> Final deal: Cubs trade Matt Garza to the Rangers for Mike Olt, C.J. Edwards, Justin Grimm and PTBN


Cubs did even better than I thought. Good work, Epstein.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Braun realizes now that he has made some mistakes lmao. He's such a douchebag.

@WWF I think Braun took it because his hand is fucked with nerve damage. This allows him to heal up and it's probably why he came off the DL early. Brewers suck hard too. The other guys probably appeal. Pure speculation though of course.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Blanton pitching today


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> Productive Outs ‏@ProductiveOuts
> Biggest winner in this deal? Houston. Market is officially out of control, and Luhnow should get big returns on Norris et al.


Great analysis.

Luhnow is licking his chops.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Dub¢ said:


> Blanton pitching today


:lmao

I'm glad Zito meditates. :side:


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> Epstein definitely tested the market, *rjsbx1*, even pushed down on the brakes to try to upsell Daniels a little, and apparently this was as good a deal as he could find. Probably felt like this was as long as he could wait things out until other teams start in on unloading SPs, especially with his gentlemen's promise of sorts to buying clubs that the Cubs were in business to sell early.


*Looking at it now, and finding out who they all acquired: 4 players, Olt (maybe a change of scenery does him some good), Grimm (decent stuff), CJ Edwards (who projects to be a back-end guy) and PTBNL. That's actually a good deal for a rental like Garza. Cubs also do have a lot of options in regards to trade chips to try get a quality SP for the long run.*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes, Epstein did some fine work here.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Grimm will be a 4-5, CJ Edwards is the centre piece of the deal.. Big player for the future of the Cubs


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Edwards was a 48th rounder who has blossomed into a promising pitcher. Throws 93-95, has 120ish K's in 97 innings... I'm sold on him. I've heard from Law and Baseball America that he projects to be a #3 starter, worst case scenario.

Picking up Olt must mean Castro is on his way out of Chicago. They almost assuredly wont be moving Baez to 2B. What a log jam in the IF - 3B: Bryant, Olt; SS: Castro, Baez; 1B: Rizzo.

Overall, very encouraging to see what the Cubs are doing. They have completely rebuilt the farm system. Before Theo and Jed, the minor league system for the Cubs ranked 30th. They were already up to as high as 14 before the year started. Bryant, Olt, Baez, Almora, Soler, Edwards, and another high pick at the top of the draft next year... (Y)


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

_Somebody's_ got to be capable of playing a corner outfield spot. I mean, it's not that hard...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I think they intend on giving Olt every opportunity to seal the job. I've heard he's a gold glove caliber 3B, though I only remember him playing 1B last year in TX. My guess would be they'll give Olt 2-3 years at 3B while Bryant gets some seasoning in the minors. If Olt proves to be the guy that was praised as the 17th best prospect last year, then great. If not, Bryant will assume that role as the 3B.

I'd like to see Baez move to 2B instead of giving up on Castro in his first poor season in 4 years. He's still very young.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

This Rays/Sox series is pretty huge. Hopefully all goes well.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

El Conquistador said:


> I think they intend on giving Olt every opportunity to seal the job. I've heard he's a gold glove caliber 3B, though I only remember him playing 1B last year in TX. My guess would be they'll give Olt 2-3 years at 3B while Bryant gets some seasoning in the minors. If Olt proves to be the guy that was praised as the 17th best prospect last year, then great. If not, Bryant will assume that role as the 3B.
> 
> I'd like to see Baez move to 2B instead of giving up on Castro in his first poor season in 4 years. He's still very young.


Yeah I remember reading that about Olt too, him being a quality defender. If you can get Pedro Alvarez lite from him, that's a decent player to have.

I like the trade more for the Cubs I think. ESPN is acting like the Rangers are now amazing with Garza. I don't see this same thing.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

ESPN Radio has been acting like that all day.. Garza instantly makes them a playoff contender and somehow makes the bat they are missing irrelevant.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)




----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

#RAYSHALF

21-4 LAST 25 GAMES.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks like Miguel Cabrera is injured.

Not sure how badly yet.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

And now Jason Grilli is apparently hurt while he melts down against the Nats in the 9th.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Who needs Garza..jk...we got a good package for him..and a chance to re-sign him...Lake is a nice suprise


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Andrew McCutchen is a Washington Nationals killer:



> Mark Zuckerman @ZuckermanCSN
> 
> Your up-to-the-second McCutchen career numbers in 26+ games vs. #Nats: .444 AVG, 13 HR, 26 RBI, .509 OBP, .939 SLG, 1.448 OPS.


Meanwhile... In the postgame show for the Nationals, they showed Davey Johnson being interviewed. Someone asks Davey if Rizzo fired Eckstein to send Davey a message. Davey’s response is, "I'm not going to go there." He then gets up in what appears to be visible anger and leaves.

Whoa.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:ti


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Alfonso Soriano is apparently going home:



> The Yankees and Cubs are nearing a deal that would send Alfonso Soriano to the New York, according to George A. King III of the New York Post. Soriano is owed roughly $24.9MM over the remainder of his contract (roughly $6.9MM in 2013 and $18MM in 2014), and King reports that the Cubs would pick up the majority of the remaining tab in exchange for a mid-level prospect.
> 
> Soriano, 37, would be joining the team with which he broke into the Major Leagues back in 1999. The Dominican native played with the Bombers from 1999-2003 before being traded to the Rangers along with Joaquin Arias for Alex Rodriguez. In 378 plate appearances for the Cubs this season, Soriano is batting .256/.286/.471 with 17 home runs.


Arias! :mark: LOL RANGERS Could have had Cano! :lmao (Eh, those things happen.)


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The Cubs are having more of a sale than the White Sox...I'm not sure how I feel about this.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Rays have been on a roll... inb4 Roberto pitches.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

fucking Giants. Got their ass kicked.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> Alfonso Soriano is apparently going home:
> 
> 
> 
> Arias! :mark: LOL RANGERS Could have had Cano! :lmao (Eh, those things happen.)


Hmm I never realized Cano was an option in that deal years back.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Rangers could have had Robinson Cano in that deal. :lol

Aw, poor Rangers. 

But it's little wonder why Arias is a very unpopular player with most Ranger fans.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

TomahawkJock said:


> Rays have been on a roll... inb4 Roberto pitches.


Yeah, I fully expect Tampa to lose today because of Roberto. At lease LOLestes is pitching, too.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Nova actually pitched a very fine game last night, too bad we refuse to score runs for him. Although Yu was on point.

Soriano back in pinstripes :mark: but I only imagine who's going to Chicago.*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Yelich and Marisnick time :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DesolationRow said:


> Alfonso Soriano is apparently going home:
> 
> 
> 
> Arias! :mark: LOL RANGERS Could have had Cano! :lmao (Eh, those things happen.)


Cano for A-Rod? I don't remember that, but Soriano was fucking awesome back then. I mean it would've been possible for sure. Not sure why it's funny that the Rangers got a better player at that time. I mean they do fuck up, but they've also made some great deals.

Next great deal...trade Elvis Andrus.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Cano was going to be a prospect involved in the package but Joaquin Arias was sent instead


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cano and Soriano both play 2B. I could see why they didn't take Cano. Hindsight yeah LOL.


edit: Wait the Yankees really would've traded both? That would've been really dumb in their part.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The Yankees had a package of prospects, and Robinson Cano was one of them. The Rangers had their choice of the bunch. They chose Joaquin Arias. Who's currently the best bench player the Giants have. Which partly speaks to how horrid the Giants' bench is.

Meanwhile...



> Red Sox, Pedroia Agree On Extension
> By Zach Links [July 23 at 12:30pm CST]
> The Red Sox and Dustin Pedroia have agreed to terms on an extension worth approximately $100MM over seven years, tweets Rob Bradford of WEEI.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Produce proof of this. The Yankees really would've given up one of the best 2B and a high prospect 2B like Cano? I mean it was ARod, so maybe, but that would be pretty bad.

Yeah ok I see it now. Hart was the GM then. Yeah that explains it.


----------



## CNew2 (Jan 21, 2013)

I guess the Nats and Phils have really been sucking it up this year, because I swear it seems the Braves have lost the past 3-4 series. I'm probably well off, but it just seems every time I tune in, they're losing the series 2-1 against somebody. Oh btw, amazing catch by Heyward to end the game last night.

As for the A-Rod discussion. I could easily see the Yankees giving up all of that for A-Rod at that time. He was on a tear, albeit thanks to PEDs, so it's easy to see the Yankees making that 'big splash' before the trade deadline.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Pedroia deal is excellent and well deserved (granted he stays healthy). He's arguably the face of Boston baseball after Big Papi retires. 

Cano's price will be higher but 2B market is set low.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

CNew2 said:


> I guess the Nats and Phils have really been sucking it up this year, because I swear it seems the Braves have lost the past 3-4 series. I'm probably well off, but it just seems every time I tune in, they're losing the series 2-1 against somebody. Oh btw, amazing catch by Heyward to end the game last night.
> 
> As for the A-Rod discussion. I could easily see the Yankees giving up all of that for A-Rod at that time. He was on a tear, albeit thanks to PEDs, so it's easy to see the Yankees making that 'big splash' before the trade deadline.


Yeah Cano was like 20 or so then. There was no way to know he'd become what he is now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

WIL already batting cleanup. LOVIN' IT.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

WWF said:


> WIL already batting cleanup. LOVIN' IT.


He's following MVPosey's footsteps, breaking into the cleanup spot very quickly in his rookie season. Meanwhile, you've got Archer~!

Funny and saddening statistic: If you subtract Buster Posey and the home runs he has hit at AT&T Park, the last three Giants homers at home are Angel Pagan's Inside the Park walk-off (May 25th); Andres Torres (June 4th) and Hunter Pence (June 23rd).

:lmao fpalm


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks like the Cubs and Yankees aren't all that close on the potential Soriano deal after all. Not shocking:



> 1:48pm: In an interview with Mike Ferrin and Jim Duquette on MLB Network Radio (audio link), Cubs GM Jed Hoyer called reports of a deal being near "very premature." Hoyer adds that there is "nothing close at all."
> 
> The Cubs have discussed Soriano with multiple teams, and Hoyer and Epstein plan to fly to Arizona to speak with the outfielder in order to gauge his interest in the teams that have inquired about him.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

A-Rod looking at a possible Lifetime Ban

http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2013/07...rodriguez-is-looking-to-make-a-deal-with-mlb/



> NEW YORK (CBSNewYork) – One down. How many to go?
> 
> Brewers superstar Ryan Braun was the first victim of Major League Baseball’s investigation into the Biogenesis of America clinic, as the league suspended him on Friday for the remainder of the season without pay.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Brett Lawrie is basically Gordon Beckham. SRS


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Dude's swing is weird as fuck.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

WIL


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Cole really needs to work on a secondary pitch. His fastball is dominant, but the changeup isn't enough. Develop that breaking ball and he can be a stud.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

YELICH :mark: YELICH :mark: YELICH :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)




----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:longo


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*O's acquire K-Rod. Good 8th inning guy, figure it was easier to bolster bullpen than that starting rotation. *

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20130723&content_id=54499580&vkey=news_mlb&c_id=mlb



> MILWAUKEE -- The Brewers made their first move prior to the July 31 non-waiver Trade Deadline on Tuesday, sending reliever Francisco Rodriguez to the Orioles for third base prospect Nick Delmonico.
> 
> Delmonico, 21, was drafted by the Orioles in the sixth round of the 2011 First-Year Player Draft. He batted .244 with 13 home runs and 30 RBIs in 60 games at Class A Frederick this season.
> 
> Rodriguez is 10-for-10 in save opportunities this year with a 1.09 ERA. His 304 career saves are tied with Jeff Montgomery for 21st on the all-time list.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

:mark: YELICH 3-3, 2 RBI. :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Matt Kemp speaks out!

http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/mlb/story/_/id/9503700/ryan-braun-lose-mvp-award-matt-kemp-says



> TORONTO -- Los Angeles Dodgers outfielder Matt Kemp, who finished runner-up to Ryan Braun in voting for the 2011 National League Most Valuable Player award, thinks the suspended Milwaukee Brewers slugger should be stripped of the honor.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

You tell em Matty Boi.

It's only right to give you the MVP.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Bullshit, strip the title, but don't give it to someone else. College football has it right with abandoning wins and such, not flipping them to losses.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Perfect Poster said:


> LEL time to forget about the Blue Jays for the rest of the season now.





Perfect Poster said:


> Every time they've had a winning streak above 10 games they've missed the playoffs.
> 
> May as well end their season now.


Looks like I was right JM :ti


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I still love you Joe Nathan.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

You'll love Matt Garza.

If you already don't.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Brandon Moss just pulverized a baseball in Houston for the A's, and once again it's a homer in the 8th inning to put the A's up by two runs against the Astros, eerily like last night's game there.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Former Red Sox doing the damage as well.. Just like last night


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Ah, yes, another connection.

:side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Perfect Poster said:


> Looks like I was right JM :ti


Who cares, the Giants lost :mark:


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

fire gibbons


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Absolutely ugly collision in right center field between Astros outfielders a few moments ago. Yikes.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*As if the Astros couldn't have anymore bad luck. Maxwell got incredibly lucky on that collision. He was literally within inches of taking a knee to the side of his head.*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Grant Balfour finally blows a save! To the Astros!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:mark:

So Nathan's blown save isn't as big of a deal.



Oh...the game is still going.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

For now. Balfour is in quite the spot.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LMFAO :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

What a way to lose, A's! Holy fucking shit. 

:lmao

They out-Astro'd the Astros. :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Thank you Astros aka fuck A's.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

What an inning in Houston to win it, LOL.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:romo4



















ROMO. GIANTS!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol @ people hating the Giants. how many teams won 2 of the last 6 world series? oh that's right one. THE MOTHERFUCKING GIANTS. how many of your teams won the world series more recently than the giants? oh that's right NONE. we are having a down year that's great. we are keeping up with fucking tradition here. miss the playoffs, win the world series.

SERGIO ROMO is a fucking savior. BUSTER POSEY is a fucking hero. HUNTER PENCE is a fucking alien. TIM LINCECUM is a motherfucking NO-NO FREAK. MADISON BUMGARNER is a pitching phenom likely younger than all of you and making MILLIONS. BRANDON CRAWFORD is the motherfucking most beautiful player in the league. PABLO SANDOVAL is the fucking Venezuelan BABE RUTH. ANGEL PAGAN hit a WALK OFF INSIDE THE PARK HOME RUN, how many of your guys did that this year? I'LL TELL YOU, NONE. 

GIANTS had like two of the top three plays of the season this year DESPITE slumping and being QUOTE-UNQUOTE IRRELEVANT. FUCK THAT SHIT. RESPECT THE FUCKING RINGS. THINK ABOUT HOW SHITE YOUR TEAM HAS BEEN THE LAST THREE YEARS BEFORE MAKING A NEGATIVE GIANTS POST.

YEAH I HAVE SNAPPED. RESPECT TONY ROMO. RESPECT MR.1500 AKA THE BEST SKIPPER IN THE LEAGUE BRUCE BOCHY.

:romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Congrats to Bochy for getting his 1,500th win. the 21st Skipper to do so. Hopefully tomorrow we can get the split with Gaudin pitching.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

JM said:


> Who cares, the Giants lost :mark:


We can't win the World Series every year brother, but every other year :romo4

Bochy, one of the most underrated coaches in pro sports....congrats on 1500


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

remember that time the Blue Jays won the world series? haha me neither because i was like 2 years old.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

scrilla said:


> BRANDON CRAWFORD is the motherfucking most beautiful player in the league.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Remember the time the Blue Jays made the playoffs, hahaha neither do I cause I was like 3.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

scrilla said:


> lol @ people hating the Giants. how many teams won 2 of the last 6 world series? oh that's right one. THE MOTHERFUCKING GIANTS. how many of your teams won the world series more recently than the giants? oh that's right NONE. we are having a down year that's great. we are keeping up with fucking tradition here. miss the playoffs, win the world series.
> 
> SERGIO ROMO is a fucking savior. BUSTER POSEY is a fucking hero. HUNTER PENCE is a fucking alien. TIM LINCECUM is a motherfucking NO-NO FREAK. MADISON BUMGARNER is a pitching phenom likely younger than all of you and making MILLIONS. BRANDON CRAWFORD is the motherfucking most beautiful player in the league. PABLO SANDOVAL is the fucking Venezuelan BABE RUTH. ANGEL PAGAN hit a WALK OFF INSIDE THE PARK HOME RUN, how many of your guys did that this year? I'LL TELL YOU, NONE.
> 
> ...


Red Sox have won 2 in the last 9.. Not as impressive as that but I felt I should throw it out there


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Rangers talking to Chisox about Rios and De Aza. I'd take the cheaper guy in De Aza.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I would tend to agree with you, MR. Rios has been dogging it lately and not running down the line. Robin criticized him in the media. His most recent HR was his first since early June. As much as we've gotten out of him last year, he has been equally as awful this year. Really disappointed with how bad he has been, because Rios was off to a torrid start.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Weaver GOATING today, blanton take notes you fat fuck


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

And Frieri didn't let more than half of the Twins lineup score. That always helps.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

RAYS just had the sexiest Double Play of the season. :jordan3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I like Matt Garza.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Joe Mauer had TWINS.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

How ironic.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Don't you think?

Apparently Tim Hudson's leg snapped, or something freakish. Was trying to cover first base. Haven't seen it yet. Sounds bad.

EDIT: PRAY FOR THIS MAN



Spoiler: holy shit this is joe theisman bad


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:deandre

RIP Tim Hudson's career.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Ahhhh Man that looks bad..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

WIL has 2 or more hits in his last 6 games, and 8 of the last 9! :mark:

6 R, 2 HR, 8 RBI, 4 SB in that span, as well. :mark::mark:


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*That Hudson injury was brutal. EY JR was a total class act checking up on him, and he looks absolutely shaken though. Terrible for all parties involved.*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh shit was brutal


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Nolan Arenado, the Rockies one bright spot for the future. Great glove, has to come around at the plate though.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

De Aza has the Stax seal of approval Mr, he was a perfect supersub for the Fish.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Uggghhh bases loaded no outs.. no runs. Dive right in. Another good start for Tuner with zero run support.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

That Tim Hudson injury is simply disgusting. Holy God. 

***

Joe Mauer joins MVPosey in the Great Catchers League of Having Twins. 

***

The White Sox are potentially a haven for teams dealing with the wrath of MLB in the wake of PED/bio-gate. As *MrMister* says, the Rangers are talking to the White Sox about Rios and De Aza. Meanwhile, the Rangers' rival, the Oakland A's, are talking to the White Sox about Jake Peavy.

I think Daniels and Beane know that Nelson Cruz and Bartolo Colon, respectively, are in Selig's crosshairs. And could be suspended before very long.

*** 

David Price is impressive.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm reading Pence and Morales are possibilities too.


edit: I'm seriously considering changing my name to CARLOS DANGER


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

fire gibbons


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm perfectly willing to part with Pence, I think. At the right price. /cue Ted DiBiase laugh track


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MVPrice with 3 complete games in his last 4 starts! :mark:

Dude had singlehandedly revived this entire pitching staff.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Everytime the Cardinals win.... the Pirates win. They just won't go away.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

TomahawkJock said:


> Everytime the Cardinals win.... the Pirates win. They just won't go away.


Don't worry, we got 'em for you this weekend. :lmao


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Everybody has a Price, *WWF*. :side:

(Okay, not really.)


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Best pitcher in Béisbol, dude. Shame he'll be gone within the next few years.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He's gonna be a Ranger soon:side:


Good to see him back to being David Price though in all seriousness.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Texas'll have to give up the goods, son. Not sure what their prospects situation is.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah Price is a farm system clearing talent.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Speaking of prospects, Tampa's top pitching prospect Taylor Guerreri had Tommy John surgery today. :mcgee1


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

It's an interesting situation where you find yourself rooting for all of the worst teams in baseball to win so you don't lose ground in the top ten draft pick standings.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The Hudson injury was disgusting


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Unfortunately for every other team in Baseball, Joe Blanton has been removed from the Angels' rotation, being replaced by Garrett Richards.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Angels fans around the world throwing parades


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> I'm reading Pence and Morales are possibilities too.
> 
> 
> edit: I'm seriously considering changing my name to CARLOS DANGER


DANGER DANGER


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Jake Peavy for Will Middlebrooks swap is now being discussed.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Will has had an awful year even when healthy and if trading for Peavy means Dempster is out the rotation then :mark:

But isn't Peavy injury prone as well?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Boston needs to do that.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, but he's be the Red Sox's best pitcher, especially with Buccholz dealing with some phantom injury.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah I really don't know what's going on with Buccholz's injury, as far as I know he hasn't been diagnosed with a particular injury and Lester after getting off to a great start has been rather inconsistent over the last 2 months or so.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Noooo.. Hopefully they not dealing Middlebrooks


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Inconsistent is putting it _very_ kindly. Dude's been ASS.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

He's returned to playing like the Lester from last season.

And the Sox are doomed down the stretch if Buchholz's injury continues to be a significant problem and Lester continues his downward spinal. And it doesn't help that Dempster and Lackey are both fucking garbage.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Lackey is God-tier this season, dood. Where you been?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh wow, thought Lackey's numbers were worse than that. I'll take my L on that.

Dempster is worthless though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Well yeah, but Dempster's just not a good pitcher. Last season, he decided to be a good guy and produce, so the Cubs could get a decent return for him. Same for Garza this season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

LOLJAYS


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The Jays are absolutely terrible. No wonder JM has evacuated this thread recently.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Losing by 5 in extra innings :ti


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad they removed Blanton, should have done it earlier. Richards might be murked but I say keep him in the rotation and prepare him for a full season next year.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

liriano > strasburg


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Blue jays logic: Let's trade for the better half of a 75 win team, that'll improve us!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Rangers Trade Deadline Mania Updates~!



> 3:54pm: Not content to solely add Matt Garza to their roster, the Rangers are now in active discussions with the White Sox regarding Alex Rios, according to MLB.com's T.R. Sullivan.
> 
> 7:17pm: The Rangers have also set their sights on Giants right fielder Hunter Pence, and Mariners designated hitter Kendrys Morales to fill a need for a right-handed bat, baseball sources tell Jeff Wilson of the Star-Telegram. Unlike Rios, Pence and Morales are only signed through the remainder of this season. It's also worth noting that while the White Sox are sure to be sellers, that's not the case with San Francisco or Seattle.
> 
> 11:10pm: The Rangers are not currently pursuing De Aza, Morosi tweets.


I like Odor and Perez in the Rangers' system. Maybe one of those toolsy teenagers in Hickory. :side:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

RIP Tim Hudson's leg. Absolutely brutal. Get well soon man.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DesolationRow said:


> Rangers Trade Deadline Mania Updates~!
> 
> 
> 
> I like Odor and Perez in the Rangers' system. Maybe one of those toolsy teenagers in Hickory. :side:


We already knew all that. Acquiring Morales means giving Seattle stuff. No.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Mr, Blanton for Yu. Its only fair.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Eh, ok. Throw in Trout I guess.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:kobe


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

WWF said:


> The Jays are absolutely terrible. No wonder JM has evacuated this thread recently.


Eh I posted in here a day and a half ago. I haven't gone anywhere.

I'm now rooting for whoever the Giants are playing. And all the teams in their division.

Go CUBS!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dub¢ said:


> :kobe


:romo


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

So who should the Jays trade off then? One of their handful of relievers would be a start. Josh Johnson? Let's see your input JM. Be AA for the next 6 days. What do you do?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Anyone but Edwin, Reyes, Bautista, Lawrie, Delabar, Cecil and Janssen really. None of the others really aren't replaceable through FAs. 

Oliver is the most likely to be traded if I was guessing and they should do that.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

i'd keep rajai since he's a reliable outfielder that knows how to get on base. loup isn't a bad closer either.

everyone else can go though, especially that scrub josh johnson.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

If a contender wants Davis I'd do it for sure. Guys aren't going to want new starting 1st baseman or anything like that, they are going to want an extra guy on their bench to pinch hit/pinch run/defensive replacement. I do like him though. I like Buehrle too, not really for what he's making though. Not that what he makes matters anymore though.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Cardinals could use an upgrade over Kozma yet I don't think there are very many viable middle INF trade options. Bullpen was an issue until SIEGRIST.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

This is one of my favorite lines from all of the trade deadline talk online, from this article: http://msn.foxsports.com/mlb/story/...er-ervin-santana-jake-peavy-bud-norris-072413



> The Rangers ask for Miami Marlins right fielder Giancarlo Stanton “every week,” according to a major league source, but every week they get the same answer — “no.”


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Does anyone know of a good defensive LF? Asking for a friend.. :hmm:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Carlos Gonzalez:side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

YOUNG BROTHER BRYCE :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

TROUT


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm no Cubs fan but Junior Lake is pretty good so far.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Rajai Davis plays good defence. His arm seems to be a lot better this year or maybe Colby has lowered my standards for what a good throw is.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

lel @ his defense last night


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

You mean Rasmus' defence?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, that ball took a hop right past him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ya he makes crazy catches (the one off Kelly Johnson on Sunday most recently) and then he has blunders like that. His throws to the plate are always awful though.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm starting to think Sandoval broke Verlander. :side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

If Paul Sullivan of the _Chicago Tribune_ is to be believed, the Cubs and Yankees are now very close to making Soriano-to-Yankees official.



> Alfonso Soriano has been scratched from the Cubs' lineup tonight because he is close to being traded to the Yankees, Cubs manager Dale Sveum confirmed to Paul Sullivan of the Chicago Tribune (Twitter link). Sullivan adds that Sveum referred to the trade as "99 percent done."


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Rays game postponed.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

This whole thing with A-Rod is getting ridiculous. If you're going to suspend him, do it and get it over with and quit drawing the bullshit out. I am amused at how high and mighty ol' Bud Selig is getting over roids and PED's when he looked the other way when people were coming to watch home runs leave the park at record-pace. 

Listening to Pete Rose whine on Dan Patrick show today...I find it amazing he seems to not get it still after all these years. Yes, Rose was one of the toughest competitors ever and he was a great player. Yet, regardless of how one sees the situation and says baseball is being unfair...the number 21 rule in MLB, the cardinal sin of the sport, reads like this in every stadium and every locker room:

*"Any player, umpire or club or league official or employee, who shall bet any sum whatsoever upon any baseball game in connection with which the bettor has no duty to perform, shall be declared ineligible for one (1) year.

Any player, umpire or club or league official or employee, who shall bet any sum whatsoever upon any baseball game in connection with which the bettor has a duty to perform shall be declared permanently ineligible."*

People may say here it's an arcane rule, but it is still a huge no-no. For that reason, the only way Pete Rose should be allowed into the Baseball Hall of Fame is if he buys a ticket.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Get ready for Brian Wilson #THERETURN


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

we just beat the astros

#JAYSHALF


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I actually find that surprising.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

#JAYSHALF


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Starlin over his last 28 games:

.308, most XBH in the NL, 1 error.

More than capable of producing. Just a down year. DON'T GIVE UP ON HIM YET, THEO.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He got my brilliant suggestions in the chatbox from a few weeks ago I see.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

WE TOLD YOU TO BELIEVE FLEX. KEEP BELIEVING.

ya Castro will be alright.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I dunno about this deal for Soriano. Guy is way past his prime... yeah like we need another one of those...


The Yankees management seem to think they can skip over rebuilding, which is impossible. Everything goes into cycles, fact is, Yankees will be having a tough time the rest of this decade. They've really become a joke, and it is sad to see it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

They're giving up essentially nothing but cash, so I don't think it's a bad deal. I also think that you're WAY overstating this. Rebuilding in Baseball is an entirely different thing than in any other sport.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

When's the last time the Cardinals went through a rebuilding phase?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It's all ongoing, man. Shit, the Cards are the best team in Baseball, AND have the best farm system in Baseball. With Miller being fantastic this season, Rosenthal likely joining the rotation next year, and Martinez/Wacha being a couple of the best arms in the Minors, the future is brighter than ever. Taveras too, who's arguably the best prospect in all of Baseball. 

I'm jelly. Just wish Tampa could have any sort of payroll, so they could afford to keep Price and sign some good Free Agents.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Mid-'90s, *TomahawkJock*. (You could argue 1988-1995 because they did not make the postseason between 1987 and 1996, but that is going too far, especially since postseason aspirations were much more difficult to realize before divisional play began in 1994. And really out of those years, pre-1994, the only truly awful one for the Cardinals was their last-place finish in 1990.) You can kind of use the transition between the final two or so years of the Anheuser-Busch ownership of the organization to the March 1996 selling to the private group of investors as a way of figuring it. 

Also, the whole awful 1994 season with the terrible club ERA which was its team worst since the final years of the nineteenth century, and then because of the strike of that season, it belabored the rebuilding process for the Cardinals along with a lot of other poor quality teams for at least another season, as 1995 was bad, too. Putting an asterisk next to 1994 because the season was suspended due to the strike, 1995 stands out as the one year in which the Cardinals drew nowhere close to 2,000,000 fans at the ballpark for the season, since 1980. Granted, a lot of teams struggled with attendance that season as baseball's strike-related black eye had a negative rippling effect throughout MLB, but .434 was easily the worst winning percentage since 1990. Then Anheuser-Busch sold the franchise to the new investment group, as the organization received a major facelift, with the beginning of new Manager Tony La Russa's reign in 1996, and a whole swath of new players in place, things began to change.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Yea I'm jealous of the Cards young talent. I knew Carpenter was good but not all star good. What are they going to do with Wong when he is nearly ready?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

I was born in November 1995... and the Cardinals got better in 96. This isn't a coincidence. 

But ever since I have watched the Cardinals have always been in the mix. People around here who root for the Royals say I'm cocky about the Cardinals but I guess have reason to be and maybe they only feel that way for being a Royals fan their whole life. 2007 sticks out as a bad year to me. Hancock died, Cubs won the division and Cardinals finished below .500. That was really the year I recognized Edmonds and Rolen were done and it wasn't a pretty sight. Our rotation that year was also terrible. Wainright's first year was decent but we had nothing outside of him. It makes me sick reliving that season.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Yea I'm jealous of the Cards young talent. I knew Carpenter was good but not all star good. What are they going to do with Wong when he is nearly ready?


I'm starting to wonder if he won't be traded for Peavy. We are interested him according to rumors.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*WWF* is quite right with his statement that "it's [rebuilding] all ongoing." It never stops. For anyone. In the past number of years, the Cardinals, Rangers, Red Sox and to a tiny extent the Giants, are organizations which kind of epitomize that philosophy. The Rays now, too, partly out of necessity. I am of course currently hoping the Giants enable themselves to "insta-rebuild" after one bad season ala the most recent example, the Red Sox.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

If the Cardinals get Peavy, that would be unfair. Also a worthwhile investment since you'd have him under team control for another year, followed by an option year. (Looks like a player option, though...? Haven't really looked at the fine print of his contract yet.) That beats going after a mere rental like the Rangers just did. Even with his injury history, that would be worth a top prospect and change.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

> Peavy is signed through next season with a player option for 2015, although at a slightly higher price tag than the Cardinals would prefer. Peavy will make $14.5 million next season and $15 million on his player option, though his option will only be available if he can post 400 innings between 2013 and 2014


That seems like a good deal to me. I don't think he will reach 400 innings of work as it is.

EDIT: Actually... $14.5 mil is pricy for Peavy. I guess it really depends on what the SAWX want. I wouldn't give up Wong for him. Wong is too valuable. I know we may not have a spot for him at the moment but its good to have depth. This trade just really depends on the White Sox and how valuable they think he is. Cardinals like to keep their high tier prospects most of the time.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Steve Adams at MLBTradeRumors.com is saying that the Atlanta Braves are now in on the Jake Peavy sweepstakes due to the season-ending injury Tim Hudson sustained.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

White Sox are looking for a corner infielder in return for him... although I think they would take any hitting prospect at this point.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Carson Kelly and Stephen Piscotty are probably guys they would be looking at within the Cardinals system.

The Braves really don't have anything to rival that kind of positional value. Most of their top position player prospects are OFs.

If I'm the White Sox, I'd be more interested in a Kelly or a Piscotty than Middlebrooks, who turns 25 in about six weeks and whose K% and tiny OBP this season raise a lot of red flags. Pitchers have discovered that they don't have to throw strikes to Middlebrooks. He could rebound, but he kind of scares me.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

WIL batting 3rd tonight. :mark:

Still not sure how I feel about Longo batting 2nd, but we'll see how it works out.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

HOLY SHIT Hellickson almost got a line drive to the face, but DEM REACTIONS.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Maddon is a very smart manager. Your best hitter should bat second. Failing that, usually fourth. 

___________________________

Bryce Harper, before he collided with the Dodger Stadium wall on May 13th: .300/.397/.617/1.014 10 HRs [35 game sample size] 

Bryce Harper, after he collided with the Dodger Stadium wall on May 13th: .236/.346/.415/.762 4 HRs [30 game sample size]

Obviously, the odds of Harper sustaining his statistical pace were miniscule, but there is no doubt that the wall collision, resultant injury and time spent on the DL have had a definite hand in it. 

Anyway, I say all of this because Harper seemed to be just recently getting his timing back at the plate, but after today's first game of a doubleheader against the Mets (who crushed the Nats 11-0),


> Harper is out of the lineup for the second game of Friday's doubleheader after aggravating his left knee injury on a diving attempt in Game 1


.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, the Rays never have a set lineup. They platoon a ton, and Joe mixes the lineups around quite a bit. This is Evan's 2nd game batting 2nd this season, I believe. I personally like Zobrist 2nd, but w/e. I'm sure he'll be back there sometime soon.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Matt Harvey with a six-pitch first inning against the Nationals. 

____________________________________

The Cubs are in town here in San Francisco...



> The Giants acquired pitcher Guillermo Moscoso from the Cubs in exchange for cash or a player to be named, Henry Schulman of the San Francisco Chronicle reports. Moscoso was pitching for Triple-A Iowa with the Cubs, but he will report to the Giants' big-league team and will be activated Saturday.
> 
> Moscoso had a 3.93 ERA with 9.0 K/9 and 4.5 BB/9 with Iowa. He has pitched parts of four big-league seasons, appearing with the Rangers, Athletics and Rockies. Schulman indicates that the Giants have acquired Moscoso to add another starting pitching option. Moscoso started 21 games for the A's in 2011.


Moscoso isn't a bad AAAA type who can supply some starting pitching depth. Maybe Righetti and Gigantes' pitching pixiedust shower treatment can make him useful. :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Assuming the RAYS close this out (up 10-1 against the Yankees), they'll be 1st in the AL East (Best team in the AL, too)! :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah, Bryce will need surgery on that knee in the offseason. With the way the Nats are playing, I could Rizzo shutting Harper down early in preparation for next year. It's quite transparent that Harper is not himself.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

THESE TANKS BE ROLLIN', ROLLIN', ROLLIN'...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:shaq my feelings after the giants game.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

How great does the American League East look :austin


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

pretty good if you exclude the Blue Jays.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Thoughts on this story?

http://www.mlbtraderumors.com/2013/07/phillies-to-sign-miguel-alfredo-gonzalez.html



> The Phillies have reached agreement with Cuban pitcher Miguel Alfredo Gonzalez on a six-year deal, $48MM deal, Jeff Passan of Yahoo! Sports reports. With bonuses, Gonzalez's contract could be worth as much as $59MM. MLB.com's Jesse Sanchez reported that Gonzalez's contract includes a vesting option for 2019, and Passan noted that the vesting option is worth $11MM.
> 
> Passan notes that, with the option, Gonzalez's deal would be bigger than the $56MM the Rangers gave Yu Darvish, and the guaranteed portion is already much more than the $42MM Yasiel Puig received from the Dodgers. The Red Sox were the other main contender for Gonzalez, who is represented by Jaime Torres.
> 
> ...


If he's a back-of-the-rotation starter and especially low-leverage reliever, the Phillies just got hosed. But if he's good, it's probably a solid deal. I have no idea but a lot of teams were in on him, so scouts must have seen something.

___________

Totally unrelated, except that it's another Cuban, heh, but looking into Yoenis Cespedes some... Out of all MLB batters with 200+ plate appearances, Cespedes has the worst batting average when the count reaches two strikes: .086 His OBP after reaching two strikes is .124

This is an interesting article from fangraphs about Cespedes being, quite frankly, the worst hitter out of the entire bunch of Home Run Derby participants: http://www.fangraphs.com/community/yoenis-cespedes-worst-to-be-best-in-home-run-derby/

The article goes on to evaluate Cespedes against past Home Run Derby winners, too:



> And so, in the true nature of sport, Cespedes – the most unlikely of victors given his struggles this season – went out and won the whole damn thing.
> 
> Upon Cespedes’ win, I naturally went to his FanGraphs page and noticed his wRC+ was under 100, provoking me to silently think to myself: “I wonder if any other Home Run Derby champion failed to be even a league-average hitter at the time of his crowning?”


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Phillies are willing to take offers for Cliff Lee. Cardinals are apparently interested. :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

CHRIS ARCHER :mark:

THIS ENTIRE PITCHING STAFF :mark::mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Cardinals would probably be the one logical destination based on strength of farm system. Cliff Lee won't come cheap in any way. 

____________________________

Local insight: Giants GM Brian Sabean has made about half a dozen radio interviews in the last 28 or so hours declaring that "in a sense, the math is horrific for us, and we are now ready to turn the page on this season." The white flag is up. Also, many beat writers say that the Giants are beginning to listen to other teams about trade targets like Hunter Pence. 

Dive, dive, dive!

*Perfect Poster*: 

Hunter Pence, Sergio Romo and Javier Lopez

4

Nick Castellanos and Rick Porcello 

You can plug Pence in LF for the remainder of the season. You've seen firsthand how Romo is essentially death to right-handed hitting. And you get to keep him for a season and a half. As a left-handed hitting destroyer LOOGY, Lopez gives your bullpen more depth, which you'll want in the postseason. 

I was going to go with Jordan John along with Castellanos as he's a good high-floor lefty in Detroit's system I like, but if the rumor is true that DD is considering Porcello for Luke Gregerson of the Padres, the Giants need to get in this thing and offer Pence, Romo and Lopez for Castellanos and Porcello~! 

Astros just beat the Blue Jays. Giants have my permission to win today. Seems like a good day for bad teams to win. Also, Bumgarner. :mark: :side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

If this article is true, I'd want to be the GM of another team if I'm Brian Cashman: http://hardballtalk.nbcsports.com/2...oriano/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

#RAYS HALF


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Ugh, Richards had a good outing tonight but Scott Downs had to fuck it up :no: fucking sosh


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Sox not letting the Rays lead in the division getting to out of control.. They in absolute control in Baltimore.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Rangers are awful.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Papi just went insane


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

What were you saying, *Notorious*?

Steroids are a hell of a drug.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

That's a perfectly normal reaction.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks like there was a mild disagreement at some point in that sporting contest.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

There is no American sport that induces more rage than fucking baseball. It forces you to be calm in stressful situations, and it's extremely hard, so guys are prone to explosions. It's pretty great.

Pedroia there :lmao TAKE COVER


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Now that is fucking rage, take note Blanton.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It's been a long while since I've seen rage like that. Then again, when you win 21 out of your last 24 games, your pitching staff is amazing, and you've got 2 of the top contenders for AL ROY, there's not a whole lot to be angry about. :kobe8


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

You're definitely a bandwagoner, DUB DUB EFF.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Bases loaded, 0 outs. DON'T SCORE. lolgiants


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:lmao

Fucking Giants with such innovative ways to lose. I 100% expected them to not score a run. From a rally gifted to them by the Cubs!

:lmao

I expected ex-Giant Nate Schierholtz to crush them AGAIN with a home run. And he does! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

TANK.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Giants :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Giants tanking for Wiggins so its all good


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

#SUCKATON4RODON

It's the Cardinals' turn to win the World Series, I suppose.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

AL won the All Star Game though.

Rays, A's, Bosox, Orioles are winning the WS.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

As long as the Rays don't face Texas in the playoffs, YES.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Rangers aren't making it so Rays are safe there.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I dunno, dude. Wildcard?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They can't hit and will be even worse when/if Cruz is suspended.

I think the WC comes from the AL East...both of them.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

I think the Cardinals could beat any team that comes out of the AL....except the Rays. I'm starting to think a Rays/Cardinals WS might happen. We both have pitching depth and a pretty deep lineup offensively. That would be an entertaining series for sure.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*MrMister*, can I interest you in Hunter Pence for Odor and Perez?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Last thing they need is another guy that can't hit for shit lol.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Saw this in the comments over at HardballTalk and loved it:



detroitfanatic said:


> I respect this organization, but this shit’s starting to get old.
> 
> Pena leaves for big bucks, how bout some Kotchman and a 2.4 WAR
> Pena sucks the second time around, heres freaking Loney.
> ...


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Cardinals and Rays organizations are very much alike if you think about it. People leave from the Rays and people step up. PUJOLS leaves the Cardinals and now look at them. If Rays and Cardinals do meet up, it will be a battle of the two best well-run top to bottom organizations in the Majors.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Without a doubt. Before the season, I was DISGUSTED at the thought of James Loney as the team's starting 1st baseman. Now, he's been nothing short of fantastic and I want him here for years to come (he's 29 - in the prime of his career).


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Can the Cardinals beat the PEDodgers?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

That's the toughest team outside of the Central at the moment. The Dodgers do have a lot of firepower everywhere and right now pitching is their main concern but it's hard to beat a 1-2 punch of Kershaw and Greinke. Ryu and Nolasco are decent (Ryu more so) and are solid pitchers in their staff. They are making fools of the Reds recently and even as I type this I'm starting to like the Cardinals chances less and less against them... :side:

Cardinals will beat them for you Deso! And the hundreds of other Giants fans there seems to be on this forum...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Kim Jong Ryu went ham on the Reds, 2 hits 1 run and 9 strikeouts. they are probably looking to add another arm in the sp or pen.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MrMister said:


> Last thing they need is another guy that can't hit for shit lol.


SHHH!!! Do _not_ tell Jon Daniels this!



TomahawkJock said:


> Cardinals will beat them for you Deso! And the hundreds of other Giants fans there seems to be on this forum...


You fucking better! Haha.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> What were you saying, *Notorious*?
> 
> Steroids are a hell of a drug.


best part is pedrioa taking cover.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

I logged a game at my new job at FOX-that Rangers-Indians game was sick today. Masterson was masterful.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> *Perfect Poster*:
> 
> Hunter Pence, Sergio Romo and Javier Lopez
> 
> ...


Eh... no. Don't want to have them to have to stretch Smyly out of his GOAT bullpen role, and if we didn't bring Smyly back in we'd have to go with Jose Alvarez so... no Porcello involved. Especially since, despite his ERA looking like his career norms, this is likely gonna end up as his best season. And there's bullpen arms we can find for cheap where Nicky C isn't given up.

And I don't think the rumor of Porcello for Gregerson was ever true, btw. I'm sure DD did ask about him, but if it was for Porcello I'm guessing he laughed and hung up the phone. DD has a GOAT track record in trades (only "big" one that failed him was Renteria for Jurrjens, although JJ isn't much now). I'll expect him to be talking with the likes of Houston, Minny, Toronto, SD, Miami, Cubbies, and even the Giants for some bullpen help. But it'll be cheap help. No Castellanos involved. No. He uses those top prospects for his megadeals.



MrMister said:


> AL won the All Star Game though.
> 
> Rays, A's, Bosox, Orioles are winning the WS.


*Coughs* You're forgetting someone :verlander


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

That Rays pitching staff is quite impressive. I'm sure it will only get better when Cobb returns. Archer and Moore have been great this month.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nah PP, the Tigers suck. Good hitting....LOL pitching.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah, that :verlander fella ain't what he used to be. I guess I see your point.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bullpen is shaky too. Now their hitting could get hot at the perfect time.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I actually agree with you on the pen. Expect a move from DD within days for at least an arm, maybe even two. Letting Porcello go to the pen for the playoffs should help as well to try to bridge from the 6-7th to 8-9th.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's just you need dominant or really lucky pitching (sup Giants) to go far in October. Tigers don't have that.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yep. May as well call up Jurrjens and Mr. Slippery Slider Bondo to help the rotation.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

NUMBAH TWOOOOO. DEREEEEEK JET-AHHH


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> Yep. May as well call up Jurrjens and Mr. Slippery Slider Bondo to help the rotation.


Rick Porcello? Justin Verlander? Jair Jurrjens? :ti


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

El Conquistador said:


> NUMBAH TWOOOOO. DEREEEEEK JET-AHHH


:mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

LEL nice umpshow Chad Fairchild. You piece of shit. Bud better be fining him for that shit.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

WIL


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Pujols told he might be out for the season.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

WIL FUCKING MYERS WITH 2 HOMERS :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Jonah [email protected]

If Jose Fernandez pitched for the Cardinals, he'd be 38-0 right now.

Sad but true


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TomahawkJock said:


> Pujols told he might be out for the season.


Good, he should have sat earlier.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

All Biogenesis suspensions may be announced this coming week.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

would not shed any tears if A-Rod was gone for good, doubt he is though. Unless he screwed with their investigation.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Okay, *Perfect Poster*... Thanks for the thorough reply. Again, I only thought Sabean would have to ask about Porcello if that Gregerson rumor was true, but I had my doubts. Still...

___________________________

*MrMister*, Giants pitching was not lucky in the 2010 or 2012 postseasons, sucka. 

___________________________

The Angels are watching their season die this weekend in Oakland. It only makes sense to pull the plug on a clearly injured Pujols for the season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Vogelsong and Zito were lucky. 

Rangers are still awful. Might not win another game this season. Totally owned by Ubaldo Jimenez.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Vogelsong was great in 2011 and most of 2012 (went through a late season funk for about six starts but was otherwise golden that year, too). His postseason last year: "24.2 innings pitched, 1.09 ERA, 21 strikeouts, 10 walks, 3-0 record." 4 of those 10 walks came in Game 3 of the WS against the Tigers where he admittedly did not have his best stuff, but still went 5.2 innings and shut 'em out. He was certainly a touch lucky in Game 3 of the NLDS against the Reds (just like the Giants team in general that day, heh), but he absolutely carved the Cardinals up in Game 2 and Game 6 of the NLCS. 

Granted, Vogelsong was awful for the first six weeks of this season but it was mostly a mechanical flaw that he was just ostensibly coming out of when he got hurt after pitching brilliantly for six innings against the Nats. 

And don't besmirch the great wily lefty Barry Zito with his 84 mph heat. :side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Vogelsong and Zito were lucky.
> 
> Rangers are still awful. * Might not win another game this season*. Totally owned by Ubaldo Jimenez.


I hope you are right


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

This Angels-A's game is hilarious. I knew the A's would come back when they were down 5-0 early on. Then the Angels take the lead after it's 5-5, A's come right back.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL GIANTS

#SUCKATON4RODON

GET OUT OF OUR WAY, ASTROS! YOU CAN'T HAVE THE #1 PICK FOR THE FOURTH STRAIGHT YEAR OR WHATEVER IT'LL BE, BITCHES!


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Dat World Series collapse. This be horrendous. 

Marlins beat the Pirates again. :mark: Cardinals need to get a win tonight now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm watching MLB Tonight, and they cut into the Dodgers game. I've got all of the respect in the world for the man, but there is absolutely no way I could stomach listening to Vin Scully every time I watch a Dodgers game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ya he needs to retire ASAP.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Chris Davis showing his true colors, fellas. I still want to punch him in the face, tho.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Remember when everyone was all LOLMARLINS, WORST TEAM OF ALL TIME?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Now they all "LOLGIANTS"


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Marlins gave the Giants their disease on June 20th when they had a four game series at AT&T Park last month. Since the Marlins touched down at SFO, the Giants have played 34 games. They have won nine of them. The good news is the Marlins are only 5.5 games worse than the Giants now. The Astros may sadly be out of reach but I believe we can out-tank the Marlins.

_Anything you can tank, I can tank better!

I can tank anything better than you

Cubs: No you can’t!

Giants: Yes I can!

Cubs: Oh snap!_


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stacks what do think of Yelich and Marisnick so far?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Sorry, Nats fans...



> Buster Olney ‏@Buster_ESPN 6h
> Atlanta has 57 games left, and of those, 7 are vs. teams with records over .500 and zero are outside of the Eastern and Central time zones.


Nationals are 8.5 games back. They have 9 games left to play against the Braves. 

Sounds like Rizzo wants to essentially stand pat. 

What happened? How could such a great team do so poorly? How could they utterly fail to even begin to near expectations? 

_/whistles to himself_


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

#UMPSHOW


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

RAYS going after Jesse Crain, apparently. Dude would be an amazing boost to the 'pen, so I'm all for it. Too bad he's a FA after this season, though.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Buster Olney believes the Oakland A's have become the favorite in the Jake Peavy sweepstakes. Orioles ownership doesn't care for health risk players, so they were out early; Cardinals and Braves had similar concerns to the point that it drove them away when the White Sox were unwilling to take on a certain percentage of his salary. Peavy's stock has apparently fallen toward Oakland. 

__________________________

Cincinnati Reds are now calling up the Giants about Hunter Pence. Apparently not a good match so far according to people close to both parties. Pirates showing a lot of interest as well.

__________________________



> DETROIT -- The Detroit Tigers added some help for their shaky bullpen Monday, acquiring reliever Jose Veras from the Houston Astros for minor league outfielder Danry Vasquez and a player to be named.
> 
> Veras is 0-4 with a 2.93 ERA and 19 saves this season, and the 32-year-old right-hander has struck out 44 in 43 innings with only 14 walks.


_______________________

Braves dealt for Angels LHP Scott Downs. They dealt minor league righty Cory Rasmus. 



> The Braves have lost left-handed relievers Jonny Venters and Eric O'Flaherty to season-ending elbow injuries. The 37-year-old Downs joins Luis Avilan as lefties in Atlanta's bullpen.
> 
> Downs was 2-3 with a 1.84 ERA in 43 games with the Angels. He is 36-35 with a 3.47 ERA in 12 seasons.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Jesse Crain is now a Ray. :mark:

Get healthy plz.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

GET THE FUCK OUT SCOTT DOWNS, YOU PIECE OF SHIT


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lol downs must have like an 8.74 ERA with how much you curse his name


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Buster LOLney.



> •The Athletics have moved on from Peavy and will focus on other upgrades such as their bullpen and middle infield, according to Ken Rosenthal of FOX Sports (Twitter link). The A's will dangle some of the players they would have offered for Peavy as they pursue other upgrades. Rosenthal adds that Chicago's desire to receive quality prospects and shed the remaining $20MM or so on Peavy's contract "remains a significant obstacle."


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Dub¢ said:


> GET THE FUCK OUT SCOTT DOWNS, YOU PIECE OF SHIT


Calm down, son. The bad man is gone now...


----------



## CNew2 (Jan 21, 2013)

He'll come to Atlanta and shine in our bullpen, before we ultimately get knocked out in the First Round of the Playoffs.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Perfect Poster said:


> I'll expect him to be talking with the likes of Houston, Minny, Toronto, SD, Miami, Cubbies, and even the Giants for some bullpen help. But it'll be cheap help. No Castellanos involved. No. He uses those top prospects for his megadeals.


Let's just say I have sources close to the Tigers... :verlander

But seriously, don't mind the deal. The kid they gave up is very raw and wouldn't have likely made an impact until 2016 at the earliest. Even though he was a top 10 (even top 5 in some places) prospect for the Tigers, I don't mind it. They were dealing from a position of depth at OF, so a guy like Veras (who could be brought back next year if they like what he does) is pretty fair.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Cardinals are gonna stay quiet for the most part like usual. We are basically already set for a World Series run as it is. We do need an upgrade at SS but the only possible player we could get is Rollins and I don't want a 34 year old. Nor does MO apparently.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

TomahawkJock said:


> Cardinals are gonna stay quiet for the most part like usual. We are basically already set for a World Series run as it is. We do need an upgrade at SS but the only possible player we could get is Rollins and I don't want a 34 year old. Nor does MO apparently.


You're not even the third best team in the NL Central. 

:woolcock

EDIT: SECOND best. my bad.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I just spent way too much time analyzing the season-to-season statistics of Pete Kozma vs. Jimmy Rollins. 

Final analysis, meh. If Rollins were a rental he probably wouldn't cost you too much, but he's not. And the difference between a declining Rollins and a weak Kozma offensively really isn't enough to warrant the move. 

Meanwhile, however:



> *•An NL executive that has recently spoken with Phillies GM Ruben Amaro Jr. told Andy Martino of the New York Daily News that he thinks Lee will be dealt (Twitter link). That executive chose Boston as the likely destination. Martino is careful to note that it’s “informed speculation” on the executive’s behalf, as opposed to something that Amaro came out and said directly.*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

So the Rangers have gone 26 innings without scoring a run


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

This Braves-Rockies game is a blast. 

Meanwhile, the Pirates are going HAM on the Cardinals.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

I'd rather watch a taped RAW than that game right now. :side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Ugh at Trumbo, he is swinging at anything


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

That Indians walk off of the White Sox was predictable but nevertheless rather fun.

So many good games tonight. Red Sox not lying down against the Rays. But Nava gets thrown out! But was he safe?!?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Cool Jason Giambi interview on MLB Network. 

Fernando Rodney trying to close it out in Boston. 

Nava was safe at the plate... Quite an exciting play, though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

RAYS


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL ANGELS!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

God damn this fucking team fpalm. SHUT THE FUCK UP DESO LOLGIANTS


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

lol @ every team that doesn't have 63 wins


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol at me beating you in The Show


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

lol @ you being too scared to play me again


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> 9:24pm: ESPN’s Jim Bowden lists the Giants, Pirates and Dodgers as front-runners for [Brian] Wilson (on Twitter).


Go to the fucking Pirates and do a pirate gimmick with your beard, you fucking nut.

Love ya, B-Weezy. Just don't become a damned Dodger.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> Jon Morosi ‏@jonmorosi 2m
> Sources: #Tigers, #SFGiants have continued trade dialogue even after Detroit’s acquisition of Jose Veras. @FOXSports1


Sergio Romo, Javier Lopez, Hunter Pence and Joe Panik 

4

Nick Castellanos and Rick Porcello

You need help, Dombrowski, the Indians believe in each other! 25 men playing as one!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> Buster Olney ✔ @Buster_ESPN
> 
> Multiple teams interested in Javier Lopez of the Giants, who has allowed an earned run in one of his last 33 outings. http://www.baseball-reference.com/players/gl.cgi?id=lopezja02&t=p&year=2013 …


You need him, Antonetti! The evil Tigers are looking to eat you.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dub¢ said:


> So the Rangers have gone 26 innings without scoring a run


UNTIL TONIGHT


YOU CAN'T SPELL GOAT WITHOUT SOTO:mark:


(our teams are terrible)


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

DUB, I made NOTO rage quit twice. Come, it is your turn to lose to me.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Mike Redmond, Not Manager of the Year.

During a rally 6th inning where we take a 5-3 lead, the Mets pull Hefner with our starting pitcher Turner[pitch count at 91] coming up to bat with only 1 out. What does Redmond do? Let's Turner face Aardsma. Turner flies out and the next hitter does the same. Inning and rally over. Next inning? YANKS Turner after getting a quick ground out. Dunn and Ramos go on to give up 3 runs in the frame. 6-5 is your final.

Mike Redmond, NOT Manager of the Year.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Fear the Beard signs with the Dodgers


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

FUCK YOU, BRIAN WILSON! MOTHERFUCKER!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> FUCK YOU, BRIAN WILSON! MOTHERFUCKER!


Mr. Wilson is an honorable man. The Giants betrayed him. He's joined the winning side.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> FUCK YOU, BRIAN WILSON! MOTHERFUCKER!


fuck you too pal.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Fear the Beard signs with the Dodgers


Ugh... definitely not the news I wanted to hear. Although he was never going to return to SF... once he lost his spot - and through no real fault of his own - to Romo, he was pretty much done there, anyway. It will be interesting to see if his elbow holds up, and if he can make it to the end of the season, without going on the DL.

Any Red Sox trades, to speak of?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

ShiftyLWO said:


> fuck you too pal.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

JON FUCKING JAY! What a game saving catch!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, this delay is certainly annoying.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Reasons to still love the Marlins, Exhibit A.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Peavy to the Red Sox in a 3 team deal with the White Sox and Tigers.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

SHOTS FIRED


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

RJ BOGGS :mark:


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

FIVE GAME SWEEP INCOMING


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

It's about time the Pirates don't fall off because I've been trying to see them in the playoffs for a few years now.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

:mcgee1

EDIT: Molina on the DL. #CardinalsCollapse :favre3


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Bottom of the 11th for Tex/La I'm hoping for a walkoff.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WALK OFF

LEONYS:mark:

Rangers can only beat LA lol.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Go Rangers.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Angels lose in a walkoff, Dodgers win in a walkoff.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> The Tigers remain open to adding relief help and have expressed interest in San Francisco Giants specialist Javier Lopez, according to Jon Heyman of CBS Sports (on Twitter). It seems that Detroit isn’t necessarily set in the bullpen department after adding Veras.


:mark:

Gimme, gimme, gimme, Dave!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Cubs to hold on to Samardzija:



> The Cubs have determined they aren't going to get the required blockbuster package for righty Jeff Samardzija, writes Jon Heyman of CBS Sports, so they'll make a third attempt to extend him this winter. Should that fail, "a trade will become much more likely."
> 
> Samardzija, 28, has a 3.75 ERA, 9.1 K/9, 3.4 BB/9, 0.94 HR/9, and 48.5% groundball rate in 144 innings this year. Those are solid numbers, and he has the repertoire of an ace, but so far Samardzija's control hasn't taken a leap forward as it appeared earlier this season (in fact, it's been worse than last year). The Cubs control Samardzija for two more years after 2013.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't mind adding another arm (actually think they should) but I'd be shocked if they give up much more than low-A prospects.

However, I hope to be :mark: at Iglesias's defense for the coming weeks. Any hits he brings will be a bonus.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Will be going to my first baseball game in a few hours. Will probably try to get there early and find my seat since i have never even been in Fenway Park before. :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's hallowed ground there. Enjoy it.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Cubs have the 4th best record in the NL since Memorial Day. COME AT THEO.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

#JAYSHALF

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Cardinals be getting :woolcock by the Pirates


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Another walk off for the Rangers.....sigh.....what a terrible fucking season


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Three walk offs in a row, Rangers fucking stole the Angel's spirit...


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Angels had spirit?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Legit lol'd @ ESPN's Sunday Night Baseball commercial. "He's Friendly Freeman, he's living the hug life, and he's about to take the stage."

Well played.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Most of them are pretty creative. Actually most of ESPN's commercials are funny.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, the 'This is Sportscenter' commercials are usually good. IDRC about most of the SNB commercials, but that one got me.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

The Angels haven't had spirit in a long time and I as an Angels fan can sadly admit to this. The entire house needs to be cleaned starting with the Elephant in the room.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

What an amazing game :mark: i never would have thought that my first baseball game ever would be a 15 inning marathon. Ppl around me started leaving after the 9th then more started leaving after the 10th and it kept growing. I was contemplating leaving after the 13th if the top of the lineup didnt score but i stayed after they failed. 

The bottom of the 14th was almost my breaking point. Pinch hitter gets a lead off dbl and is at 3rd with 1 out and they can't get him in. I was celebrating at the sacrafice fly thinking we'd won but when everyone groaned i knew dude was out at the plate. So happy they won in the 15th because i would have had to leave cuz the last train was coming :lol


And when Pedroia hit that 2R HR, i don't think ive ever been that excited for any other event ive gone to. I had a smile on my face for a while after he hit it. Oh and 1st inning noone out and bases loaded fpalm


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Glad you had a great time Soup. Told you it was worth it to stay.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Notorious said:


> Glad you had a great time Soup. Told you it was worth it to stay.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


+1 Rep for telling me its worth it. Gonna try to go to another Sox game soon, baseball is much better live. Time went by really fast.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

I wonder how much the Hamilton and Pujols contracts will hinder the angels in the long run.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Probably worse than the Yankees with A-Rod if I'm being honest.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

SoupBro said:


> What an amazing game :mark: i never would have thought that my first baseball game ever would be a 15 inning marathon. Ppl around me started leaving after the 9th then more started leaving after the 10th and it kept growing. I was contemplating leaving after the 13th if the top of the lineup didnt score but i stayed after they failed.
> 
> The bottom of the 14th was almost my breaking point. Pinch hitter gets a lead off dbl and is at 3rd with 1 out and they can't get him in. I was celebrating at the sacrafice fly thinking we'd won but when everyone groaned i knew dude was out at the plate. So happy they won in the 15th because i would have had to leave cuz the last train was coming :lol
> 
> ...


I'll probably never get to see a game at Fenway:sad:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I told you it would be worth it, too, *SoupBro*. :side: Haha.

I went to the Blue Jays-A's game yesterday. Fucking hilarious. Blue Jays committed four errors and Lawrie had one of his worst games of his career at third base. Jays looked absolutely awful. A's loaded the bases with nobody out, could not score anybody. Just a fucking hilarious game to be 20 rows behind home plate for. 

Disappointed that Sabean didn't do anything at the trade deadline, but he likes being an iconoclast.

A sick MVPosey leading the Giants to victory last night! :mark:

We could use a loss tonight, though, what with the Twins and White Sox already losing and the Marlins getting a win. :side:

Also, LOL CARDINALS. They are still batting .340 for the season with RISP. But they've lost seven in a row! LOL ANGELS! Walk off losses galore. 

The Rangers are still in it, in the AL West, *MrMister*. This upcoming weekend series with the A's is going to be big. :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Rangers won't get Darvish in the A's series. Hopefully Holland is awesome though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I really thought the Jays would do something this year. Such a disappointment.*


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*MLB Teams as Pro Wrestlers*

SIAP. Just saw this today.

I've never seen anybody sum up the New York Mets so succinctly in less than 80 words. :lmao

NL: http://www.sbnation.com/mlb/2013/8/1/4576864/mlb-teams-as-professional-wrestlers
AL: http://www.sbnation.com/mlb/2013/7/25/4549144/mlb-teams-as-professional-wrestlers-american-league


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Astros as Rodman :lmao


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

What about my White Sox baby. GOAT.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Cardinals gonna BURY some people :HHH2


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I knew the dodgers were going to be Hulk Hogan


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Yu Darvish is going HAM on the Diamondbacks, 12 K's through 5 IP.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

14K through 6 now.

Too bad it's vs an NL team. At the same time it's fucking awesome.:mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

TomahawkJock said:


> Cardinals gonna BURY some people :HHH2


The only team they've buried is themselves. :kobe8


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

The core of Rizzo, Castro and Lake is just too damn streaky this year. Don't know what to think about the latter two. I think Rizzo will be a consistent 25/80 guy for the next 7 years on his contract. That's virtually a lock, I'd say.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Javier Baez is 20 years old. He has 28 HR's in 99 games in Double A. He is batting .555 combined in both A and AA. 

IMPRESSIVE. SOOOOOOON.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*A-Rod :ti*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MATT CAIN. GIANTS. :mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> MATT CAIN. GIANTS. :mark:


That has to be the first time all year Matt Cain and that smiley have been used in the same sentence by you. :lebron8


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Nah, Cain's had three excellent starts in a row now, particularly the last two. 

Had some kind of injury that was hampering his delivery and required extra time around the All-Star break.

I'm not against shutting him down on September 1st, though.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The Mariners are doing an epic choke job in the 9th inning against the Red Sox.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Epic BoSox comeback.. Its Nava time!

Edit: First pitch swinging.. Nava Time


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

What a comeback :mark:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

#ANGELSHALF


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Josh Johnson :ti


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Pauly only slugging .353 this year. Sad to say, but Konerko was finished last year. He was a tremendously consistent performer for such a long stretch, 12-15 good, productive years. I wouldn't be shocked if Konerko hung them up after this season. I don't think he is satisfied with his play/health either.

Matter of fact, it's hard to watch what Berkman and Konerko have become.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

lul so right after this title gets changed the cards put up 13 on the bucs

was really looking forward to the sweep


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Cardinals BURIED the title :HHH2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

LOL Mets lost the season series with Miami, Harvey 0-4. LOLMETS


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

El Conquistador said:


> Pauly only slugging .353 this year. Sad to say, but Konerko was finished last year. He was a tremendously consistent performer for such a long stretch, 12-15 good, productive years. I wouldn't be shocked if Konerko hung them up after this season. I don't think he is satisfied with his play/health either.
> 
> Matter of fact, it's hard to watch what Berkman and Konerko have become.






It just feels like Konerko has been injured for 2 seasons straight. If he's fully healthy, then maybe he can be more productive...just sit him out for the rest of the year, let him heal up.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Statistically speaking, the three luckiest pitchers in Major League Baseball this year have been Jeff Locke, Travis Wood and Mike Leake. The three unluckiest pitchers this year have been Matt Cain, Rick Porcello and Edwin Jackson. Porcello, Cain and Jackson's xFIP vs. ERA tells the tale, while Porcello and Cain's HR/FB% is also way out of whack for the season. Baseball be funny, yo!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

lol please. You're delving to deep into statistics. Just watch Edwin pitch. That guy is garbage. Same pitcher today at the age of 28 as he was at 18.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Flex he's not as bad as you're making him out to be. He's a decent 3 in most rotations. Guy just had really, really shitty luck early on (his BABIP and LOB% back up this point). And his stuff hasn't been awful in terms of velocity. Dropped only slightly (<1 mph) from last year when most thought he was a very good middle of the rotation guy.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Cardinals offense :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I think that xFIP stuff only works when the pitcher is good and he's getting rocked. Jackson isn't good. Average at best, and will be get blown up if his stuff is bad.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Why aren't you guys talking about my boy Jose K. Fernandez. Guy's got 12 strikeouts in 7 against Cleveland right now with only 2 hits and 1 walk. He's having an amazing rookie year. I can't wait for Miami to trade him to a good team next year. :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

BUMGARNER. BELT. CRAWFORD. BLANCO. PENCE. GIANTS! :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL MELKY CABRERA


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Man i didn't know you can make a baseball field look as bad as Tropicana Field.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I didn't know you can make a team as bad as the Giants. :kobe8


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

J.B. Shuck just made the catch of the year in the Angel game..to bad he can't hit

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

J.B. Shuck's catch: http://www.cbssports.com/mlb/blog/e...-makes-one-of-the-best-catches-youll-ever-see


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

GOAT CALHOUN


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice catch. Gotta give the terrible teams _something_ to be excited about.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Someone on ESPN just made a Joaquin "The Crippler" Benoit reference. :argh:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Aid180 said:


> Why aren't you guys talking about my boy Jose K. Fernandez. Guy's got 12 strikeouts in 7 against Cleveland right now with only 2 hits and 1 walk. He's having an amazing rookie year. I can't wait for Miami to trade him to a good team next year. :mark:


27 K's in two games :mark: 

It's all in the GLOVE :mark:

Lucky we started off so poorly and didn't have this currently AMAZING team or else we'd have EASILY passed the BRAVOS by now :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

lel @ how bad Profar has been. Dude still hasn't even stolen a base. Meanwhile, WIL is a fucking God, hitting for power, average, AND stealing bases (something few people expected). WIL's got 3 more HR, 14 more RBI, 8 more R, and 5 SB to Profar's 0 in 15 fewer at-bats.

ARE YOU ALL ON THE WIL BANDWAGON?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Profar hit a 2 run HR against the A's. All the crap he didn't do didn't even matter. That HR mattered.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

ARE YOU ALL ON THE WIL BANDWAGON?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sure


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MRMR IS ON THE WIL BANDWAGON. ARE YOU?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Ten quality starts for Madison Bumgarner in a row after last night, a 1.70 ERA since the beginning of that run. All of those starts over seven innings, and he's struck out 67 while walking 18 in 64 innings. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

CALHOUN>wil


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Biogenesis suspensions to happen Monday. A-Rod most likely to be suspended through 2014.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

WOW!

The Trop was nearly full, Price pitched an amazing game, and WIL got a walk-off hit in the 10th! HOP ON THE WIL BANDWAGON!


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Still don't think Royals should have traded him.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Everyone but Dayton Moore agrees with you. It was tough for me when the team lost Big Game James (Dude was probably my favorite Ray at the time), but IN FRIEDMAN I TRUST, and WIL has turned out to be a fucking monster. I legit love this dude. :kobe3

It'd be nice if Evan could work his way out of his slump, though.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

After Friedman retires there should be the ANDREW FRIEDMAN award for the Best GM in baseball every year.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

GIANTS draw! They got the Trop packed! Whoohoo! 

The power of MVPosey! :mark: :mark: :mark:



















And Tim Lincecum was awesome!

And the best part is the Giants lost! The #SUCKATON4RODON tank campaign continues!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Legit lol'd at this tweet from Longo:



@Evan3Longoria said:


> Contrary to popular belief I don't want to strike out every time, I promise! Good thing @wilmeyers is a beast! #walkoff #Rays


Be better plz, Evan.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

EDWIN ESCOBAR! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Dat AA Richmond line tonight: 7 innings, 1 hit, 0 walks and 6 K's. And the dude is fucking owning AA through five starts. Dominant. 

21-year-old in AA! 32 K's in 31 innings with only 5 walks. That is hot.

As the story tells it:



> To Grimsley, who’s been a Minor League pitching coach for San Francisco since 1999, the hurler’s polish at such a young age is reminiscent of another youngster he coached.
> 
> “He’s way ahead of schedule, from what I’ve seen,” Grimsley said. "I know we had [Madison] Bumgarner here several years ago and I can kind of compare them. He’s like a mini-Bumgarner to me.
> 
> The Giants acquired Escobar from Texas in 2010. The Rangers selected San Francisco’s Ben Snyder in that year’s Rule 5 Draft and, after deciding they couldn’t keep Snyder on their active roster, dealt Escobar for Snyder’s rights.


:mark: :mark: :mark:

A Texas Rangers fan I met in San Francisco on vacation a few weeks ago spoke with me about that trade. He just looked down, shook his head and said, "Should never have given that organization more pitching talent."


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Since April 29, Justin Upton is hitting .243/.333/.360.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jury is still out on Delgado, but they could've had Teheran, who has been pretty great this season. 

Leonys Martin > Justin Upton


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So much untapped potential in Justin. Too bad he's nothing more than an average Major League player who'll be perpetually overrated.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Matt Garza is disgusting human being. Be appropriately ashamed, *MrMister*.

LOL! http://www.lonestarball.com/2013/8/3/4586636/matt-garza-calling-out-sogards-wife-on-twitter


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I am legitimately in fucking love with Wil Myers. I LOVE HIM.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

He's no ManBearPuig, but he's alright.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

umad that the Tigers only have shit prospects?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I didn't know CASTELLANOS was a shit prospect, fool.

And nah, our minor league system is the Marlins. Cabrera, Sanchez, Infante. Stanton and Fernandez better pack their bags. They're next.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

First sellout at the Trop today since Opening Day.

Dat Giants drawing powah!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I think that's the drawing power of WIL kicking in, actually.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Deso i just realized that your sig is a Buster Posey bobble head. looks nothing like him.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Cardinals offense again :mark:


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

Go Dodgers.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Holy shit, the Cardinals now hitting .341 for the season with RISP. 

____________________________________________



> Alex Rodriguez will be suspended through at least the 2014 season in an announcement Monday by Major League Baseball, but the Yankees third baseman plans to file an appeal, which will enable him to play tomorrow night against the White Sox in Chicago, two people with direct knowledge of the plan told Bob Nightengale of the USA Today.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The Angels never fail to disapoint :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Blown call from the ump, fix is in.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Is A-Rod appealing the length of the suspension or the suspension overall?


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

TomahawkJock said:


> Is A-Rod appealing the length of the suspension or the suspension overall?


The suspension over all. the guy is going to fight this to the point were the only way he serves it is if he runs out of options. Even though he can play while he appeals this I think its going to end up in court before its over.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Dub¢ said:


> Blown call from the ump, fix is in.


The MAN is trying to keep us down! :harden2


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I can't wait to see this full list of suspensions.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Goodnight sweet prince Jhonny. :'(


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Least you have Iglesias now PP. Good trade by the Tigers that was.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah. His D gets me all excited. If he can even hit a little, Peralta's probably not back after this year.


----------



## CNew2 (Jan 21, 2013)

Out of the 12, I count 3 Yankees and 2 Mets, if I remember the list correctly. Poor New York.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

If only Martinez wasn't a statue on D Cabrera could DH a few games. The guy can barely run right now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

WIL

(Rays are off today; I just had to post about the GOAT)


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Going into this week's series, the Cardinals and Dodgers have played each other 2,033 times. The Dodgers lead the all-time series 1,009 to 1,008.

(There have been sixteen "ties.")


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Riveting tale, chap.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Not as riveting as this White Sox battering of the Yankees on A-Rod Appreciation Night, amirite?!?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Everyone shut up. It's praise Avila time.










:mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I should've picked up Avila instead of Doumit.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah he's been hot the last 10ish games. If I was you I'd pick him up and ride out his hot streak. He does have a great eye so OBP shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It was a tossup between the two. If he's still hot might as well grab the TIGER.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Damn! Shit-Rod and the Yankees never catch a break.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

lol brewers with the WOAT intentional walk.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Buster disapproves:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It's a shame that his talent is going to waste on such a terrible team.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The guy has 2 WS titles already, he can cope with a losing season osey2


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Every team has a bad year. Unless you're the cubs and you have a bad century.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

not mlb, but baseball related


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

TEHCOCK said:


> not mlb, but baseball related


my lungs dont exist


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Steven Wright and Lavarnway putting on a show in Houston.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

:harper2 almost charged Teheran. I don't blame him either. That was bush league.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Wright finished after 1 :scalabrine

wanted more passed balls and wild pitches


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hellickson got a hit! :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Nothin' like pitcher hits! Down with the DH!

Meanwhile, in San Francisco...


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

White Sox 2 game win streak. WE'RE COMING BACK BABY.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Giants are currently 7.5 games better, *Sidewinder400*. I hope we soon pass each other like two ships in the night.

Matt Cain pitched brilliantly last night. He allowed four baserunners, one run. Since getting the rest he needed during an extended All-Star break, he's posted a 1.67 ERA through the five starts he's had. But it's okay if he gets a "Caining." It serves the higher good.

For this is my rallying cry:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

FIRST OVERALL PICK. WE COMIN FOR YOU!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That was a strange Sox game tonight. Jacoby looked good though. (Y)

I'm still pulling for the Sox to re-sign him, however I expect the price to be far too high.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The price too high? For the Red Sox? :artest2


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I just don't want it being one of those ridiculous 8 year deals or whatever. 

Although he's home grown talent and they know what they're getting. Not the same as the Crawford deal.

But I'd much rather see Ellsbury stay in Boston than the Sox overpaying for some flavor of the month CF.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I dunno, I can see them passing on Jacoby and just calling up Bradley Jr. to man Center.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That wouldn't be a bad idea. Just hoping he got the contact down in the minors. He was striking out quite a bit while up.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jacoby is Boras guy so he's going to get paid ridiculously.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Ogando pitching tonight, maybe Angels will get this thing call a "win", unless the pen decides to shit all over themselves.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ogando is bad this year so Angels could fuck him up. Just make sure the Angels put in Frieri or Downs in relief. No lead is safe with those dudes.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Downs isnt with the Angels


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

I hope the Cardinals finish strong against the Dodgers then sweep the Cubs before our home series against the Pirates. Our schedule is getting tough here in August. 

Two more against LA
Three vs CHI
Three vs PIT
Three @ CHI
Three @ MIL
Four vs ATL
Three vs CIN
Three @ PIT
Four @ CIN
Three vs PIT

That's 22 games against perennial playoff teams. 16 of which are in our division. That's how our August finishes and our September starts. This will prove if we are completely legit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Come on, Cards are legit. They don't really need to prove anything more. They're probably getting SLIGHTLY lucky (.350 w/ RISP lolok), but fortune smiles on good teams sometimes.



Dub¢ said:


> Downs isnt with the Angels


Gonna assume he was sent down or just FIRED since who would trade for him?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Maybe it was just that one stretch of losing seven in a row to the Braves and Pirates that scares me..


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MR, he got traded to the Braves for Cory Rasmus


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Raul Ibanez, a few months back:










Raul Ibanez, last night:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> The #Tigers have unconditionally released RHP Jose Valverde.
> 
> — MLBRosterMoves (@MLBRosterMoves) August 7, 2013


If you love something, set it free...

Meanwhile, another AL Central team makes a move, as the Cleveland Indians extend Ryan Raburn for 2 years.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Mike Trout...



> Through age-21 season, by wRC+, Mike Trout is the best hitter of all time, edging out Foxx and Williams. http://t.co/mtfx5N27bO
> 
> — David Cameron (@DCameronFG) August 7, 2013


But take note:


> That's just hitting. No baserunning, no fielding, just hitting. Trout has been better than Ted Williams at hitting.
> 
> — David Cameron (@DCameronFG) August 7, 2013


Also, to be completely fair, it's a virtual tie: 162 wRC+ for Trout; 161 for Jimmie Foxx; 158 for Ted Williams. 

It's an insane Top Five: Trout, Foxx, Williams, Rogers Hornsby and Ty Cobb. #6 is my boy Mel Ott, who is actually the absolute leader in overall WAR among these fellas: http://www.fangraphs.com/leaders.as...&rost=0&age=14,21&filter=&players=0&sort=18,d

These are such awesome baseball names: the Pirates' Arky Vaughn at #10, and the Athletics' Stuffy McInnis comes in at #16 for wRC+ leaders through their age 21 season.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The other day, Archer hit 2 Homers in BP using WIL's bat. Archer's pitching tonight in Arizona, and I fully expect Chris to hit a BOMB.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So you're saying Trout is good?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

This will sound stupid, as I know you all make a mockery of the Astros, but check out Jarred Cosart tonight. Top 10 pitching prospect in the minors towards the end of his tenure there. He's facing Boston tonight. We will see what he is made of.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Trust me, I KNOW. :mcgee1


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Shit, the 2nd pitch of the games gets shot back at Shelby Miller and hits him on the elbow. :deandre


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah, that doesn't look good. I wouldn't be shocked if something is broken. Poor guy. Shelby has been one of my favorite players this year to watch.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

That's a bad break for the Cardinals (doubly so if there is a break or resultant major injury). Wow.

_____________

Meanwhile, Chase Utley is going to remain in Philadelphia for the foreseeable future:



> The Phillies and second baseman Chase Utley have reached agreement on a contract extension, according to Jim Salisbury of CSNPhilly.com (on Twitter). The two sides are close on a two-year deal that would be in the high $20MM range with multiple vesting options, according to Ken Rosenthal of FOX Sports (on Twitter).


_______________

I'm keeping an eye on Cosart tonight, FLEX... As one of the centerpieces in the Astros-Phillies Hunter Pence trade a couple of years ago, and with such gaudy minor league numbers (even if some of them are almost surely attributable to an unsustainable LOB%), the Astros are expecting a lot from him. Not a great first two innings so far, but I will keep an eye on the game as I'm able to. 

_______________

Jeff Francoeur is getting a start in centerfield at the cavernously spacious AT&T Park tonight. Tank mode fully activated!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Chase Utley just celebrated his extension by absolutely trucking Dioner Navarro at home plate.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

that was a nasty hit


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

CORKY MILLER PHOTOS ON BBTN


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TROUT HITS A 2 RUN HOMER ON HIS BDAY :mark: GREATNESS


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

CORKY:mark:

Miller has nothing broken. 

Cosart had 5 BB, 7 hits, and 2 ER in 5 innings. Not good, but not that bad against one of the most dangerous lineups in MLB.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Just a contusion... thank fuck. :shaq


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Well done, Giants. Well done.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So many stolen bases:mark:

Don't even need Cruz if these guys can keep getting on base.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I hate you Mr


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> Chase Utley just celebrated his extension by absolutely trucking Dioner Navarro at home plate.


do you have a gif of that?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

TEHCOCK said:


> do you have a gif of that?


Click this: http://www.sbnation.com/mlb/2013/8/...hase-utley-home-plate-collision-cubs-phillies

Scroll down while reading the story and put the cursor over the .gif portals! 

A trio of random factoids: 

___________________

Mariano Rivera is posting his third-best ERA ever this season. His twelfth best was 1.94.

___________________


If you add up the divisional leads in the other five divisions at this moment (in the AL West, it's a tie, so there is a lead of zero), it would be one game greater than the lead the Atlanta Braves enjoy in the NL East over the second-place Washington Nationals (16.5 games vs. 15.5 games). No other team in the NL East has postseason appearance odds at 2% (the Nats are at 1.8%); the Braves are at 99.9%. 

____________________

B.J. Upton has seven hits with runners in scoring position all season long this year. Three of those have come against the Giants.

:side:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

So who's having a worse season from where they were expected to be, the Nats or the Angels?

I may be assuming we all knew Toronto would suck :side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Who needs starting pitching? That BoSox offense will just clean everything up


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Bondo with the win in relief :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> So who's having a worse season from where they were expected to be, the Nats or the Angels?
> 
> I may be assuming we all knew Toronto would suck :side:


Nats

I didn't buy into Angels hype.

With this rotation: Strasburg, Gio, Zimmerman, Haren, etc you're supposed to be pretty good. Your offense has to be REALLY bad for you to tank. Or your bullpen has to be pure garbage.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

White Sox swept the A Rod and Yankee show. Yankee's are a cure for the White Sox losing streak.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Go White Sox! Yay, Mets! Go Phillies and Marlins! All the losers must win!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Texas put in a waiver claim for Alex Rios. If there is not an overpay here, I'm all for having Rios.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Mr, you actually think Haren was going to be any better for the Nats? cmon now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Nats
> 
> I didn't buy into Angels hype.
> 
> With this rotation: Strasburg, Gio, Zimmerman, Haren, etc you're supposed to be pretty good. Your offense has to be REALLY bad for you to tank. Or your bullpen has to be pure garbage.


Haren is all kinds of bad, dude.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

As a 4th or 5th? You can do worse. 

Still, they have three ACES on that staff. Haren isn't even fucking point. The point is the bullpen and hitting is shit.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

No need for bad language


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

TIM FUCKING LINCECUM. 8 innings, 1 hit, 1 walk, 0 runs. Wish Bochy had let him pitch the 9th to go for the CGSO. 

:mark: :mark: :mark:

BELT pulling the ball over the RF wall for the 3-run homer! CRAWFORD! SCUTARO!

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Now go out there and get swept by the Orioles this weekend, fellas. :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

lel, I quite like what Matthew Berry called Leonys Martin: Baseball's version of the Hamburglar. :kobe3


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Madison Bumgarner and Tim Lincecum are tied for 5th in strikeouts for the National League!

Oh, and this is funny:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

CleveLOLand.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> Click this: http://www.sbnation.com/mlb/2013/8/...hase-utley-home-plate-collision-cubs-phillies
> 
> Scroll down while reading the story and put the cursor over the .gif portals!
> 
> ...


That Mo Rivera stat is mind boggling.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Dat Run Differential :datass


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, Rivera is definitely the greatest relief pitcher of all time (bold statement, I know). First ballot HOF-worthy.

Braves and Tigers with those streaks!

The Pittsburgh Pirates would only have to go 12-36 the rest of the way to finish above .500...










The evolution of Alex Rodriguez: https://twitter.com/MLBMeme/status/365635764060561409/photo/1

Miguel Cabrera slips, trips and tips: http://mlbmemes.lockerdome.com/articles/108825826


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Whoa... if true: 



> Chris Cotillo ‏@ChrisCotillo 4m
> Heard tonight: #Pirates offered Polanco, Allie, Taillon and Sanchez to #Marlins for Stanton.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The Ray's patented play is the 1st & 3rd safety squeeze. CAN'T DEFEND THAT.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> Whoa... if true:


Not sure how i feel about that.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I've been noticing a trend with a lot of American League teams' SB Nation blogs posting about the value or lack thereof in bunting.

I think the best way to look at it is through lens of the runs matrix. Some managers have almost insane bunting fetishes. Others realize that bunting as a rule is generally ill-advised, that needlessly giving up outs is counterproductive, but that under certain circumstances, it makes sense. Higher-leveraged situations make it all right, since the primacy of the run in question (game-tying, go-ahead, for instance, in the 8th or 9th innings) makes it intrinsically more valuable. Also bunting can be a valuable weapon for pitchers batting in National League games. 

Through thorough historical statistical analysis, I find it intriguing, for the case against bunting is overwhelmingly apparent. The team that has chosen to bunt in the classic situation of a man on first base and no outs (which is the commonest bunting scenario) has drastically reduced its chances of scoring multiple runs in an inning. The team has also increased the probability of scoring no runs by a slight amount, at 1.79%. For in the situation of a runner on first, and no out, the probability of zero runs being scored is 57.60%; of one run, 18.94%; of two runs, 12.29%; of three runs, 6.09%; or four runs, 5.08%. Comparing that scenario to a man on second base with one out (following a hypothetical sac bunt): the probability of zero runs is 59.39%; of one run, 24.63%; of two runs, 9.28%; of three runs, 4.05%; and of four runs, 2.65%. In fair defense of the sacrifice bunt, the team has indeed increased its chances of scoring exactly one run by 5.69%. 

There is the factor of defensive prevention. The one beautiful thing about the bunt is that it forces the defense to make a play. BUH% is an awesome statistic. It is defined as "bunt hits/bunts," measuring bunts that result in hits against certain teams. It should be noted that not one of the top twelve teams in BUH% are National League teams (NL teams rigorously defend against bunting, what with the greater "small ball" approach and pitcher-hitting-for-himself components to the senior circuit's game). Athletics manager Bob Melvin was prudent in deploying bunting against Matt Garza, for Garza is tremendously inept at fielding his own position (and clearly gets very upset when forced to do so). Moreover, perhaps Melvin saw where the Rangers stood in the BUH% rankings--these are the top five teams in giving up bunts for hits:

Yankees (41.00%)
Tigers (40.90%)
Astros (36.00%)
Mariners (35.60%)
Indians (35.10%)

Dave Cameron wrote an expert article excoriating Carlos Beltran for bunting the other day with runners at first and second base and down by two runs in the 7th inning. By practically all statistical analysis, Cameron was correct to be harsh. Beltran's bunt was an asinine decision considering the context of the game moment, situation and run deficit that his team was facing.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


>


this mostly extends to pitchers batting. Nothing like having a bases loaded situation and the great power of TIMMEH comes out to bat. Those riviting grounders to the pitchers that end up being inning ending double plays.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Mark Cuban said that MLB is Bud Selling's Mafia. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Alex Rios is a Texas Ranger. Looks like they gave up Leury Garcia and/or cash. I like this one.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

It's weird how baseball has 2 trade deadlines.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Alex Rios is a Texas Ranger. Looks like they gave up Leury Garcia and/or cash. I like this one.


Be prepared for a roller coaster ride. So many ups and downs with Rios.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I'm not expecting anything amazing, just a decent bat with some pop. He'll be hitting 6th supposedly.

Really though, if Leonys, Gentry, and Elvis would get on base every night, the Rangers would rarely lose (as long as they play the Angels:side



TEHCOCK said:


> It's weird how baseball has 2 trade deadlines.


Baseball is weird in general.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Fuckin' PUMPED for Rays/Dodgers tonight.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Cards are starting to do bad again. It happens every season. They just cannot have a season where they stay at the top of the division.

Weird thing is, whenever they do win the division, they blow in the playoffs, and whenever they win the wild card, they win the World Series....fuck logic.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I really like what Rick Hahn has done this deadline. Moved $35 million dollars over the next 3 years, picked up a UTILPLOUFFE guy in Garcia, and added a pretty respectable prospect in (Kareem) Garcia. 

As far as I'm concerned, everyone aside from Sale and Reed is expendable. Shocked the Sox haven't moved Alexei, though I know his contract is ultra cheap.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Andrew Lambo coming up pretty soon for the Pirates. They're going to need him to produce because there's only one guy in that lineup hitting over .280


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> Whoa... if true
> 
> Chris Cotillo ‏@ChrisCotillo 4m
> Heard tonight: #Pirates offered Polanco, Allie, Taillon and Sanchez to #Marlins for Stanton.


Heard so many of these rumors during that series this week. The sexiest to me was Cole, Taillon, Marte and Allie for Stanton, Ruggiano [:lmao] and Cishek.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:lmao @ the Dodgers

Hairston and Puig had a miscommunication and let a WIL fly-ball fall for a single, Punto bobbled the grounder and let Zobrist get on base, and then Puig dove to try and catch a ball in the OF but missed, scoring WIL. They then gave up a 2R Double to Loney, putting Tampa up 3-0.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Thread title lacks KC ROYALS btw


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Braves continue to GOAT it up. This is pretty cool. Wish Chipper could have been part of this before hanging it up.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The Miguel Cabrera vs. Mariano Rivera at-bat about five minutes ago, and the way it concluded, gave me goosebumps.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Hahaha, that's a funny and interestingly sexy one, *Joel Anthony*. 



WWF said:


> :lmao @ the Dodgers
> 
> Hairston and Puig had a miscommunication and let a WIL fly-ball fall for a single, Punto bobbled the grounder and let Zobrist get on base, and then Puig dove to try and catch a ball in the OF but missed, scoring WIL. They then gave up a 2R Double to Loney, putting Tampa up 3-0.


Excellent, excellent. /Mr. Burns voice


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

The Jays game pissed me off so fucking much today. I can't believe the bar I was in didn't throw me out. I was loud with my displeasure, it was fucking ridiculous. How the hell did they leave that piece of shit, Rogers, in for so long? Should have pulled the cunt after those back to back homers.

The only highlight of the game was PAT HENTGEN, CHILDHOOD HERO. I missed a chance almost 20 years ago to meet him and get him to sign my jersey, so, one of my new missions in life is to finally get him to sign it <3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:ti Blue Jays

Giving up THREE homers to Reddick? Esmil has to be one of the worst starters in Baseball.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:lmao I watched that Blue Jays game. Hilarious. Esmil is _horrible._

Meanwhile, back at home...

BRANDON BELT! :mark: :mark: :mark:

A majestic Bondsian shot! 

And Ryan Vogelstrong looked good after shaking the rust off in the first two or three innings... changeup was lively. 

But the best part was that the Giants had a dramatic 9th inning to tie the game up followed by a complete collapse in the 10th to tank! Yippee! 

Suck Real Good 4 Gatewood! Never Get the Lead 4 Beede!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

FUCK YOU, FERNANDO.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME YOU FUCKING PIECE OF GARBAGE? YOU BLOW THE SAVE, THEN THEY HIT A COMEBACKER, YOU GO TO THROW IT TO 2ND FOR THE DOUBLE PLAY, AND YOU *THROW IT IN THE FUCKING OUTFIELD?*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOLOLOLOLOLOL RAYS ARE FUCKING TERRIBLE HAHAHHAHAHAAHAHHA


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Not in the mood for your shit, ....... :kobe8


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:ti


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I just knew the ginats weren't going to win after they failed to get the go ahead run.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

For fuck's sake, Rays. You had one fucking job, Rodney! Fucker.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Dan Haren became the 13th pitcher to have a win against all 30 teams, that is pretty awesome.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I think Blanton will be the 14th.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Bautista Bomb!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

The Kid will join Mariners HOF today. Favorite baseball player of all time.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

BELT! PENCE! GIANTS. :mark:

That was a good game to go to.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:ti Rays


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

LOL. Detroit fans made a trip to Cleveland for their most recent series. The Detroit fans chanted something like "let's go detroit". In response, the Cleveland fans retorted with "Detroit's bankrupt"!

That is a GOAT response. PP had to be trembling in his little bankrupt boots. :lmao

http://ftw.usatoday.com/2013/08/cleveland-indians-detroit-tigers-bankruptcy-chants/


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

From MLBTradeRumors.com: 



> Tim Lincecum is pushing his free agent stock up with his recent run of strong starts, but the Giants haven't initiated contract talks yet with the hurler. An executive cited by Rosenthal pegged a potential deal for Lincecum in the three-year range with a $13MM-14MM annual salary. Though that initially appears high considering the right hander's poor performance last year and at the beginning of this one, the qualifying offer the Giants are likely to extend will probably be in the same $13MM-14MM range.


3/$39 million would be sweet if--and it's a fairly massive if--the Tim Lincecum of the past six or so weeks minus that one awful start against the Reds is a lot closer to Tim Lincecum going forward than what he was doing before. 

I'll say this, Lincecum's significantly altered approach, reincorporating the curveball that he had when he first came up with the ridiculous fastball (and those alone at the time), has been working wonders. The last couple of starts in particular, he's been looking kind of Adam Wainwright-like with it with a filthy late break.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

El Conquistador said:


> LOL. Detroit fans made a trip to Cleveland for their most recent series. The Detroit fans chanted something like "let's go detroit". In response, the Cleveland fans retorted with "Detroit's bankrupt"!
> 
> That is a GOAT response. PP had to be trembling in his little bankrupt boots. :lmao
> 
> http://ftw.usatoday.com/2013/08/cleveland-indians-detroit-tigers-bankruptcy-chants/


That's pretty damned hilarious.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

#CardinalsCollapse


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> From MLBTradeRumors.com:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still think Lincecum will figure out how to pitch with his "lesser" stuff. And if that happens, like you said, 3/39 would be a bargain.

I know you all are fond of Edwin Jackson, but I'm still shaking my head at him getting 13 mil per year. If he can command that on the open market, I see no reason why Lincecum shouldn't.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

WAFFLES FOR EVERYBODY


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Did Reddick find his juice, or is it that comb over?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

:lmao Adrian Johnson with a big FUCK YOU in Clint Hurdle's face before ejecting him during an argument over a close play at second.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

El Conquistador said:


> LOL. Detroit fans made a trip to Cleveland for their most recent series. The Detroit fans chanted something like "let's go detroit". In response, the Cleveland fans retorted with "Detroit's bankrupt"!
> 
> That is a GOAT response. PP had to be trembling in his little bankrupt boots. :lmao
> 
> http://ftw.usatoday.com/2013/08/cleveland-indians-detroit-tigers-bankruptcy-chants/



It's _Cleveland_. You think anyone really cares about them?

Plus the ensuing 4 game sweep and knocking them out of the wild card lead is karmic justice :verlander


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

dxbender said:


>


Is that the actual sound that really occurred, or did somebody just dub over the real sound? Either way, LOL.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Here's what really happened. So much better with UT's bell tolling though. Both are funny.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao holy shit


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

If only there was a lightning strike when the bell tolled.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow, that's awesome. :lmao


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Either way that is hilarious.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

RAYS pull off the hidden ball trick vs. the Dodgers:






The highlight of Deso's season right there.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, pretty much is.

______

Agreed on all of those points regarding Lincecum, FLEX; 2013 has been fascinating in that it seems like he's finally figuring out how to be more of a "pitcher," recognizing he can't be the power-hurler he once was when he could hit 95-98 on the radar gun.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:kobe8 jaun


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Since he is leading the National League in home runs, I decided to take a gander at Pedro Alvarez. Looking over his stats is fascinating. I don't really think he's all that great but he's nevertheless striking in what he does. He's a "three true outcomes" guy to the maximum degree, except for a couple of little points. For one thing, he does not walk nearly enough: his OBP just dipped below .300! Furthermore, it's not like his SLG is all that amazing for all of the home runs he's hit, at .483. But back to the "three true outcomes" point, he's fifth in MLB in the three true outcomes percentage: over 50% of his at-bats conclude with a strike out, a walk or a home run. His strike out rate is a whopping 31.9%! He strikes out a third of the time. He swings and misses more than any qualified batter in the Majors, on exactly 17.5% of all pitches he sees. As for who swings and misses the least in all of MLB, that is Marco Scutaro, at just 1.6%, which is approximately half as much as second-placed Brewers outfielder Norichika Aoki.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Fucking A-Rod.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Is King Felix the only one of the pitchers living up to the huge contract extension he got in the offseason? Cain, Hamels,and Verlander have failed so far.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

HEY Cubs could sweep the Redbirds...oh...nevermind..


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Is King Felix the only one of the pitchers living up to the huge contract extension he got in the offseason? Cain, Hamels,and Verlander have failed so far.


Verlander: 12-8, 3.50 ERA. LOL HE SUCKS. :verlander


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I think Cain will be fine in the long run, *Sarcasm1*. Lots of freakishly bad luck mixed with some fatigue/minor boo-boos conspired to make his first half quite the uncharacteristic mess... He's been excellent since getting a much-needed rest around the All-Star break. I would say he should be fine but he's pitching right now against the Orioles and I don't want to say. Not that I believe in jinxes or anything. :side:

________

These Tigers-Yankees games are so entertaining. A-Rod takes Verlander deep. Rivera blows another save as Miguel Cabrera hits yet another homer off of him... and then Martinez takes Rivera deep, too, for the blown save.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Meanwhile, Brandon Belt! :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cain is just having to payback the FIP/xFIP gods. He outperformed that shit for way too long.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Matt Cain: driving stat-heads nuts since 2005!

Oh, here's Chris Davis... I think I'll go take a walk outside...

Hahaha, how about those Cubs?!


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Fuck off. :bron3


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Cards won anyway because they have this thing I've heard of, something called "offense."

Meanwhile, tanks for playing, Giants.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Orioles announcers mistaking the Bay Bridge for the Golden Gate Bridge. What the _fuck_?!?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

dxbender said:


>


Cool to see that so many people liked this video. If there were any other WWE sounds you'd want to have in this video,what would it be?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

http://hardballtalk.nbcsports.com/2013/08/11/report-top-cuban-slugger-jose-dariel-abreu-defects/

Will be interesting to see who gets the dude. If he really is as good as he seems, the guy could be a game changer.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Get this guy now Texas. NOW


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

RAYS gonna sign him!

-----

It's looking like it's a good thing that Mo is retiring. 3 straight blown saves! :deandre


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Couldn't resist:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

WWF said:


> http://hardballtalk.nbcsports.com/2013/08/11/report-top-cuban-slugger-jose-dariel-abreu-defects/
> 
> Will be interesting to see who gets the dude. If he really is as good as he seems, the guy could be a game changer.


I was just reading about him. 

Watched him play in group play during the WBC. The guy is a beast. By the Cuban baseball standards, he's more or less their Miguel Cabrera.

Dodgers, Yankees, Tigers and Angels are all set at first base for the foreseeable future. Red Sox and Rangers would probably be the two major frontrunners for him with that in mind, as I believe that article states. The Mets could be a logical destination as well.

Giants are set at first base with Brandon Belt, though. 21st in the league in OPS (.818), the boy is just beginning to tap that potential!


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Stay classy San Francisco :no:

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mlb-big-league-stew/adam-jones-banana-thrown-way-t-park-024414128.html


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Scumbag Giant Fans!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

That's fucked up. At least nobody's been beaten into a coma at our ballpark yet.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Damn, that Cody Ross dislocated hip injury is nasty and a shame. Get well soon, Cody!


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

> Orioles outfielder Adam Jones had plenty to be pleased about after Baltimore's 10-2 road victory over the Giants, but a possible racially motivated incident forced the All-Star to take to Twitter to voice his displeasure.
> 
> "I want to thank whatever slapd--- threw that banana towards my direction in CF in the last inning. Way to show ur class u jacka--," Jones tweeted to his more than 129,000 followers.
> 
> ...



Wow. That's pathetic of the fan.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's ok Adam Jones remains awesome.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Even if his home run and three out of the four RBIs should have an asterisk next to them because Barry Zito was pitching the garbage time 9th inning. :lol

______

By the way, Adam Rosales has now been DFA'd by the Oakland A's, picked up by the Texas Rangers, DFA'd by the Rangers, picked back up by the A's, sent down to Sacramento, called back up, DFA'd by the A's, and now picked back up by the Texas Rangers. All of this has happened over the course of about two and a half weeks, and now the word is that the Rangers plan to DFA him by the end of this week, so the A's will probably pick him back up. 

:lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Okay, this covers it better than I:



> The Rangers have claimed Adam Rosales off waivers from the Athletics for the second time in the past 10 days, the team announced via press release.
> 
> Rosales, 30, has been designated for assignment by the A's on three separate occasions in the past five weeks. The first time, he cleared waivers and was outrighted to Triple-A Sacramento. Following a July 31 DFA, he was claimed by the division-rival Rangers. Texas designated Rosales for assignment just three days later, however, in order to make room for outfielder Joey Butler.
> 
> Oakland reclaimed Rosales, only to designate him again just days later, this time to clear a roster spot for right-hander Sonny Gray. The versatile Rosales is batting .191/.267/.316 in 154 plate appearances with the A's this season. He didn't get an at-bat in his previous three-game stint with the Rangers.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Poor guy. He's treated like cattle being traded around like that.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL, yeah: 



> Susan SlusserVerified account
> ‏@susanslusser
> Rosales claimed again by #Rangers, which means he can at least be reunited with his car, which was shipped to Arlington and is still there.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

:lmao that is hilarious


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Deso, stop throwing banana's please.*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

It was *CamillePunk*, not me, *Hit-Girl*. :no:

Elsewhere, Yu Darvish has 6 strikeouts through 3.1 innings pitched in Houston. No base runners allowed yet. Texas leads 2-0.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Giants issue formal apology to Adam Jones and the Orioles organization:



> SAN FRANCISCO, CA - We were extremely disappointed to learn about the incident involving Adam Jones at AT&T Park yesterday. The Giants have a zero tolerance policy against this type of behavior, which results in immediate ejection from the ballpark. While we have been investigating the matter since we learned of the situation, unfortunately we have been unable to identify the person responsible. We would like to extend our sincerest apologies to Adam and the entire Orioles organization for this unfortunate incident. The inappropriate actions of this individual in no way reflect the values of our organization and our fans.


Have a friend who works at the ballpark, says hours have been spent trying to identify the person responsible with security footage, but to no avail. 
____________

Darvish with 10 strikeouts through 5 innings pitched now in Houston. Not a baserunner allowed yet. 71 pitches, though!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

FUCK YES:



> MLB Public Relations ✔ @MLB_PR
> 
> Brandon Belt of @SFGiants wins NL Player of the Week. Hit .440 w/ 20 total bases & 8 runs scored.





> San Francisco Giants ✔ @SFGiants
> 
> Congrats to Brandon Belt (@BBelt9) named NL Player of the Week. #SFGiants


Moral victory!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> It was *CamillePunk*, not me, *Hit-Girl*. :no:
> 
> Elsewhere, Yu Darvish has 6 strikeouts through 3.1 innings pitched in Houston. No base runners allowed yet. Texas leads 2-0.


*Probably a Dodgers fan incognito just to make Giants fans look bad.... or maybe it was scrilla.*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Astros get a base runner! Darvish walked a guy. A.J. Pierzynski thrown out. I think Pierzynski was right, very questionable ball calls and the check swing looked like a swing, although kind of borderline. 



> Jonah Keri ✔ @jonahkeri
> 
> Darvish robbed on strike 3 call, next pitch a walk. Pierzynski tossed from the game, because he believes umps should call pitches correctly.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Darvish has a no-hitter through 7 innings pitched. 

______________

The mystery takes more turns, and it kind of makes some sense since the Giants cannot find the perpetrator with security footage:



> Damon Bruce says he is getting reports from fans at the game yesterday, who say that a seagull dropped the banana in centerfield.


More:


> Callers to the Damon Bruce, who were sitting in the bleachers, saying that a seagull dropped a banana peel in CF, which Jones then tossed over fence.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL DARVISH.



> Carlos Corporan C Corporan homered to right


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

YU can never finish the job against Dem Stros.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

RACIST GULLS

Racism has spread to animals! Us humans need to be more careful. Animals might catch on to our habits and hatred towards each other then start doing it to their own species :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Darvish > your pitcher (unless it's Kershaw)


That Rosales stuff is pretty funny. I knew the A's dropped him, Rangers got him, Rangers dropped him, A's got him. Didn't know A's dropped him again and Rangers got him again lolol.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

TOO MANY WALKS


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The seagull's name has been cleared!



> Alex Pavlovic @AlexPavlovic
> 
> Our @mercbrownie tracked down fan who says he threw the banana yesterday. Claims he was mad at Giants, not Jones: http://www.mercurynews.com/giants/ci_23844386/giants-apologize-orioles-adam-jones-banana-thrown …


Why be mad at the Giants, idiot? If they win too much, they won't get a protected pick. The tank competition is fierce!


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Do you guys believe minor league coaches are just as important as Major League coaches? Those coaches really groom the players into Major League capable players. Without good minor coaches, your farm system can be shit which never bodes well for the future of the organization as a whole.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow a fan died today at Turner Field. Fell from the upper deck.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Cubs promoted Kris Bryant to High-A Daytona. Might have to go check the kid out.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Pirates already up 2-0. Ugh.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Samardzija has fallen off the wagon. Kind of glad he didn't accept that extension Theo and Jed offered him. I realistically think he's a back end of the rotation guy who will never be a lynch pin like people had presumed heading into this year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He's got some pretty serious issues with BBs.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*TomahawkJock*, there's no doubt that minor league coaches are very important in the development of players. Of course, it's incumbent on MLB-level coaches to assist in the further development of players as well.

____________________

The Minnesota Twins put Justin Morneau on revocable waivers yesterday. Who shall nab him?

____________________

The Chicago White Sox are reportedly placing Paul Konerko on revocable waivers.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Blanton is making sure people dont forget about him


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So, a dude named Scooter hit 2 Homers today.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> Joaquin Arias has a career-high four hits tonight. #SFGiants


Yay Joaquin! 

Meanwhile, the San Francisco Tank Tour continues:


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Vintage Cub bullpen..you're welcome Croft


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Three good games all tied up 3-3 in extra innings: Pirates-Cardinals; Tigers-White Sox; Orioles-Diamondbacks.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> Vintage Cub bullpen..you're welcome Croft


It's really a bitch trying to out-tank you guys. I wish we had some more head-on games we could lose to you.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

White Sox win. Exciting finish.

Meanwhile, the Pirates desperately employ the five man infield and it works!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So I wasn't watching but it looks like GOLDSCHMIDT hit a game tying HR in the bot 9 then hit another to win the game in the bot 11.

MVP

I wonder if he can get better:side:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Cardinals didn't allow a run after Pirates got a guy to third with no outs! :mark: This game!


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

WWF said:


> So, a dude named Scooter hit 2 Homers today.


I live 30 miles from Huntsville, where he played AA ball. The brewers are lucky to have him. Scrappy, hard working guy. Plays the game the right way. He was always the most popular guy on the team the few Stars games I went to.

On to my Bravos, about a month ago, I thought ATL would have no chance in a playoff series because of the lack of front line starters. But now, with Minor, Teheran, Medlen, & Beachy pitching the way they are, I'm starting to think they might just be the NL favorite, at least. All they gotta do is get to the 7th with the lead/tied.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

14th inning... Imma be up all night.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

man this game >>>>


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Cards win 4-3 in the 14th inning you're DAMN RIGHT :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Dat Rays losing streak.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Baseball, a game of millimeters: 

http://wapc.mlb.com/play/?cid=mlb&content_id=29692051&partnerId=as_mlb_20130814_10791614


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> The @BlueJays have traded IF/OF EMILIO BONIFACIO to the Kansas City Royals for a player to be named later or cash considerations.
> 
> — Blue Jays-Official (@BlueJays) August 14, 2013


Good deal for the Royals.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> Mike Berardino @MikeBerardino
> 
> Major league official tells me Justin Morneau has cleared waivers. #mntwins now free to discuss trade with 29 other http://teams.twincities.com


Interesting...



> Giants lefty Barry Zito has cleared waivers and is free to be traded to any team, tweets Jon Heyman of CBS Sports. As Heyman notes, however, Zito doesn't appear to be a trade candidate at this time.
> 
> The 35-year-old Zito is in the final season of a seven-year, $126MM contract with the Giants. The contract has been widely panned, and while Zito has had some respectable seasons in San Francisco, this hasn't been one of them.


The countdown of freedom from Zito continues... 47 days... 47 days...

As Bryan Murphy at McCovey Chronicles asks,


> What should Barry Zito's "farewell tour" be called?
> 
> "Just Play The Hits"
> "Trouble With The Curve, Fastball, Slider, And Changeup"
> ...


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

To this day, I still don't understand this whole waivers deal :kobe7


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DesolationRow said:


> Baseball, a game of millimeters:
> 
> http://wapc.mlb.com/play/?cid=mlb&content_id=29692051&partnerId=as_mlb_20130814_10791614


I really can't get any closer than that. Houston's broadcast did a better job than Oakland's. It was pretty cool hearing the differing perspectives.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Weaver must have hanged out with Blanton because he gave up 8 runs right out the gate. sigh.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Alfonso destroying Angels pitching.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, so this just happened:

http://wapc.mlb.com/play/?c_id=tor&content_id=29711543&partnerId=as_mlb_20130815_10820604

Rajai Davis with a little league-style inside-the-park home run.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Alfonso Soriano vs. the Angels these past two nights so far:

6-9, 4 home runs (2 in each game), 1 double, 13 RBIs


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

WIL


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

BELT :mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

.......CARDINALS?.... nope.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

BENZO with a leadoff triple in the 9th, then Joyce knocks him in with a single to tie the game. :kobe3


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

So i geuss baseball is going to expand replay.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

BOURGEOIS with the walk-off hit! :mark:

Great way to end the losing streak.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

If I ever miss a Rays or Giants game, glad to see that I not only get the play-by-play updates from Deso, but also WWF now. (Y)


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It's what REAL FANS do!

The 2nd best part, behind the win, is that Farquhar is on your fantasy team. :kobe3


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

lolz. Yeah, that's why I displayed a bitter tone in my message to you.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

WIL proving that he is what Harper _should_ be.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

That's tough to gauge. They're both good. Bryce was on a great pace before he ran into that wall. Ended up derailing his season and he'll end up playing in only 110-120 games this year. Wil is magnificent. I can't deny that.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

In all honestly, I think they're both very similar. I don't think Harper's really a .262 hitter, nor do I think that WIL is a .320 hitter. To me, both are .275 guys with a bunch of power and some speed. It's really a tossup, imo.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*LOS ROJOS!!!!*


*btw PUIG is fucking awesome. Fuck the haters. :*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:lmao

LOL CHRIS YOUNG

Fucking guy misses a walk off 2-run home run by about an inch last night when the line drive misses the LF foul pole, and tonight he simply gets robbed of a walk off homer by the Astros left fielder:

http://wapc.mlb.com/play/?c_id=hou&content_id=29725705&partnerId=as_mlb_20130815_10825574


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I love you Astros.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Hit-Girl said:


> *LOS ROJOS!!!!*
> 
> 
> *btw PUIG is fucking awesome. Fuck the haters. :*


He wont be so awesome when he destroys LOS ROJOS


DesolationRow said:


> :lmao
> 
> LOL CHRIS YOUNG
> 
> ...


His reaction just says it all. Tough break.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

You know, if the Tigers never played the White Sox for one year, I think Cabrera would have like 30 homers on the year instead of 45+.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> Elvis Andrus Clears Waivers http://t.co/RCsDdsrA6r #mlb
> 
> — MLB Trade Rumors (@mlbtraderumors) August 15, 2013





> Signed (vesting option), 3 yrs/$14.4M (12-14), 8 yrs/$118M (15-22) & 23 vesting option


Fascinating. Lots of waiving going on, but not much claiming.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> The Texas Rangers are hoping the news on starter Alexi Ogando's condition is not bad enough to cause him to return to the disabled list. Ogando experienced soreness after his Tuesday start, and is currently awaiting results of a CT scan to determine the extent of the damage.


___________________



> St. Louis Cardinals fans who were hoping to get a glimpse of Oscar Taveras this September, a sneak peek at their "outfielder of the future" if you will, will have to deal with disappointment. Taveras has been scheduled to undergo season-ending ankle surgery next week.


___________________

From Steve Adams at MLBTradeRumors.com:



> Major League Baseball is prepared to move forward with a radical expansion of instant replay, but an official announcement will be delayed until November, according to Bob Nightengale of USA Today.
> 
> The new replay policy will allow managers to ask for replay reviews in a style that is similar to the NFL's challenge system. Managers will have three challenges -- one in the first six innings of the game and two beyond that. Under the new system, which will be phased in starting next season, 89 percent of plays will be deemed reviewable. Should a manager exhaust his three challenges, the umpiring crew can still convene to conduct their own review of a questionable home run.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

this fifth inning >.>


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

BELTED!!!!! :mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Matt Holliday! :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

HECTOR FUCKING SANCHEZ. :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL RAFAEL SORIANO. LOL NATIONALS WITH THEIR STUPID ASS CONTRACT AND LOSING A DRAFT PICK FOR THAT SAD SACK.

BRANDON CRAWFORD!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> The Yankees have agreed to terms with Mark Reynolds, Jon Heyman of CBS Sports reports.


:side:


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Haven't ventured to this thread for a while but it's nice to be back and nice to see Peavy dealin.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> :side:


I totally expected this to happen.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Reynolds can do something they have totally been lacking this year.. Put the ball out of the park.. Although its a little late for this signing unless something ridiculous happens


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Kolten Wong will be debuting for the Cards. :mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

El Conquistador said:


> Kolten Wong will be debuting for the Cards. :mark:


This is my mark out moment damn it! Not yours! 

Let the marking for WONG commence :mark:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I didnt realize that Angels demoted Hanson, and yet they kept Blanton around?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*LOS ROJOS!*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Astros gonna Astro.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Appears as if the Rays may sign Delmon Young, which is a move I'd be fairly satisfied with. Always nice to have another bat, and he'd fit nicely as DH against Lefties.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Charlie Manuel is out as the Phillies' manager, Ryne Sandberg is in.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's not Manuel's fault the team got old. *


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

WWF said:


> Appears as if the Rays may sign Delmon Young, which is a move I'd be fairly satisfied with. Always nice to have another bat, and he'd fit nicely as DH against Lefties.


:lmao You won't be saying that once he's there. That guy was a mess.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

SNEAKY POWER!!! :mark: Time to change my avi!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I know he's not good, but he'd be a more than fine DH against primarily left-handed pitching.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, he will be going back home to the Rays. :lol

____________________________________

There's no doubt that Amaro, Jr. deserves a great deal of blame for where the Phillies find themselves, LC. That Ryan Howard contract alone is enough to stink from Wilmington to Lancaster to Allentown to Atlantic City and all points in-between.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Fuck, Jerry Remy's son killed his girlfriend.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

DAT reception for A-Roid at Fenway


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

A-Rod getting dat heat


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Brye said:


> Fuck, Jerry Remy's son killed his girlfriend.


That is terrible, I met Jerry at an Angel event several years ago, he was great.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:ti


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

You know baseball in Chicago is bad when Alexei is batting 3rd.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

WWF said:


> :ti


It was funny he tried to run to first but then fell down in pain too. By the way, crazy game in Miami.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:lmao

This Giants-Marlins game has all the LOLs!

As Alex Pavlovic writes,


> The Giants had gone 27 straight games without getting more than three extra-base hits. They've got eight tonight.


Bwahahahaha


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

El Conquistador said:


> You know baseball in Chicago is bad when Alexei is batting 3rd.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

BELT. PENCE. SANDOVAL. SANCHEZ. CRAWFORD. SCUTARO. GIANTS! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Bryce Harper got some A-Rod-in-Boston-like heat down in Atlanta tonight. Braves relief pitcher Luis Avilan drilled Harper in the back, seemed intentional. Harper was also hit in the last series these two teams played against each other. Turner Field crowd was euphoric as Harper got drilled again tonight. Justin Upton with the walk off homer.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Holy shit Ryan Hanigan. :lmao Few days old but that's some bad luck.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

You know Angels gave up when they have Blanton closing out the game.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Goodbye, Charlie Manuel...

Ugh, this is a rough photograph...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Cant wait for Sosh's pic


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, not every team can have a Joe Maddon. :kobe8


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Angels had him


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, HAD. Now he's arguably the best manager in the game.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

He don't have two rings like Bochy...

...Or, you know, Francona.

Anyway:



> Ryan Braun soon plans to admit his PED use and publicly apologize, sources tell USA Today's Bob Nightengale. It will be Braun's first public statement since he was suspended for 65 games (the remainder of the 2013 season) on July 22 for his part in the Biogenesis PED scandal. The Brewers outfielder wants to be "the anti-Alex Rodriguez," sources close to the Brewers slugger say, as Rodriguez is drawing even more scorn for appealing his own 211-game suspension.


Aww, he wants to be the anti-Alex Rodriguez. So cute and not cynical at all! At least Rodriguez plays the gangsta role with aplomb and Al Capone-like grace. Braun's upcoming apology tour that will go on forever will have enough saccharine to choke a Walt Disney animated character to death.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Braun is such a cheesy BRO. He's gonna be a .260 hitter with ok power and NO speed now.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> Sources: MLB to suspend former AL MVP Miguel Tejada 105 games for amphetamines. Tested positive twice. Story coming soon at Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> — Jeff Passan (@JeffPassan) August 17, 2013


From the ESPN article: 



> Kansas City Royals infielder Miguel Tejada has been suspended 105 games after testing positive for an amphetamine in violation of Major League Baseball's drug program.
> 
> The suspension of the 2002 American League MVP is effective immediately, the Office of the Commissoner announced Saturday.
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:lmao I forgot about this: 



> John Ourand @Ourand_SBJ
> 
> In 2005, Rafael Palmeiro blamed a vitamin he received from Miguel Tejada for his positive steroid test. http://www.chron.com/sports/astros/...s-Tejada-s-vitamin-for-his-failed-1502575.php …


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> •The White Sox will attend Cuban first baseman Jose Dariel Abreu's showcase next month, writes Dan Hayes of CSN Chicago. Executive vice president Kenny Williams told Hayes that the Sox need to see more of Abreu before making a decision, but spending money is something the team isn't afraid to do. Paul Konerko is a free agent at season's end, and Adam Dunn will be off the books following 2014.


The plot thickens.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Hahn and Kenny have done a good job shedding burdensome contracts. Theo and Jed deserve love, but imo, the Sox front office was just as brilliant this deadline. 40 mill is gone in Peavy/Rios.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Wait, so if Tejada was legally using Adderall for the past 5 years with permission from MLB, why the fuck would they all of a sudden not renew his permit? What makes it even more confusing is the date it expired; April 15th. That's 2 weeks into the current season. So it was okay for him to take it for the first 2 weeks of the season but now it's not? That makes absolutely no fucking sense whatsoever. The 105 game suspension is for TWO failed drug tests this season. Why did they hold off on the 25 game suspension and add it in with the 80? This is a weird story. There has to be missing pieces because this makes fuck all sense right now.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Big Papi GOATING against the yanks


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

From ESPN:



> ATLANTA -- Bryce Harper is out of the Nationals' lineup against the Braves because of a bruised triceps.
> 
> Manager Davey Johnson said Harper was bruised when hit by two pitches in Friday night's game. Harper couldn't get loose when he tried to hit in the cage before Saturday night's game.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

And now Strasburg gets thrown out in a game vs. a division leading rival. fpalm

What the hell are the Nats doing this season?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

And Strasburg throws three "wild pitches," right in a row, two of which were clearly balls aimed right behind Simmons, and drilled Justin Upton, and is ejected. 

Wheeee...

Oops, hadn't "refreshed" since before FLEX's last comment


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Don't worry, frightened opposing batter too weak for his own good, Buster MVPosey is here to give you solace and comfort. There, there:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The Dodgers are winning the World Series brothers. Sorry Deso


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

It will be an interesting series with Boston and LA next week, might have to attend. I'll be rooting for Boston obviously. Lackey with another solid outing today.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

It was the worst of times, it was the worst of times. 

There's a car that is on fire in the Oakland Coliseum parking lot as the Indians-A's game continues. :lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

https://twitter.com/PGutierrezCSN/status/368919586197876736/photo/1


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That's smart, plain and simple. 

Can't get a new stadium? BLOW THE CURRENT ONE UP! What other choice would the city have but to build a new one? Your move, Rays.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

As a Cardinals fan, I'm hoping that the annual swoon out of contention of the Pirates got its start when Marte dropped the ball the other night. That and the Pirates didn't make any moves at the deadline means help ain't coming if it goes south again. 

Instant replay in baseball...I have this feeling Selig wants this whole thing to be fucked up deliberately so he can come out and say it didn't work and bar it forever. If he wants something that would work, give the managers two challenges over the first six innings or so. From the 7th inning on, let the booth handle all close calls.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Rafael Soriano is maybe the great case study in why you don't overspend (in multitudinous ways in the Nationals' case) for "saves." And why ~90% of relief pitchers are generally fungible creations whose dependability varies widely depending on their relationship with the cycles of the moon/Chinese year animal compatibility. Holy shit.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

In the final couple of innings of the Indians-A's game, which saw a car go up in flames in the parking lot:



> Someone was setting off fireworks in Coliseum lot, I'm told, and was not caught, sadly. Players heard noises, thought someone was shooting.
> 
> — Susan Slusser (@susanslusser) August 18, 2013


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

tbh are gunshots really that uncommon in Oakland?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Starlin strikes again!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

The Nationals had a horrendous offseason. Span, Haren and Soriano have all been massive failures.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Mike Olt has slashed a lousy .116/.165/.233 through 91 plate appearances at Triple-A Iowa.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

No surprise there, since he fucking sucks.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lol Starlin. So lackadaisical.

I remember talking about Olt and how we'd see what he is in AAA. We found out. He's GARBAGE. Rangers used the excuse that he had vision problems. That was apparently fixed. Still GARBAGE. Should've traded him for a permanent player when his stock was higher. 

He's still supposedly a really good defender. Maybe he got a divorce or some shit too.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Here's to hoping CJ Edwards pans out, or else we gave up a Matt Garza entering his prime for nothing.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Anyone watching the Little League series? :side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I've watched parts of it, *Dub*. The kids who choose GIANTS as their favorites are clearly well-informed young 'uns. 

LOL Starlin Castro. The absentminded shortstop. Of all of the non-Bay Area players, he's the guy I've seen mentally screw up hugely in person on three separate occasions. :lol

PENCE! :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:longo


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Back to Starlin...


Why the fuck do the Cards send that guy at 3rd? Did they assume Starlin would botch and think the inning was over? I mean if Starlin has a clue there, that guy it out easily at home. Send a guy on a pop up? Conspiracy.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I think that was a spontaneous, think now type of reaction based purely on instinct than anything else. Good awareness by the base runner in knowing how much of a buffoon Castro has become.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Jon Jay is probably one of the fastest guys on our team too. Plus, he didn't really start sprinting until Castro put his head down. I don't think he was initially going to go, just act like it and maybe force Castro to make a throwing error. But once Jay seen Castro put his head down, he was off.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Probably right @ Flex. The base runner is definitely scoping Starlin pretty hard and was going to run no matter what.

Yeah TJ you could be right as well:side: Jay doesn't really go balls out until he sees Starlin be a fool.

Ah, the 3rd base coach appears to say something too. He was the eyes in the back of Jay's head.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

The Braves are going to be good for many years to come with their nucleus. Heyward is only 24. JUP is 25. Freddie Freeman. Andrelton Simmons. Alex Wood, Julio Teheran, Craig Kimbrel, Johnny Venters. Minor. Beachy.

All of these guys are around the age of 25 or under. Not that they can retain everyone, but they should sustain this level of play for quite awhile. In the mean time, 4 runners on base in front of Jayson Werth his first two at bats and two more strikeouts as the clean up hitter. Ouch.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm beginning to wonder what kind of future David Freese has with St. Louis. Carpenter can more than handle third base and Kolten Wong is a really good 2B prospect. Ever since the 2011 World Series, Freese has just been an average player who is injured more often than not. He is currently on a one year deal and it wouldn't surprise me if he is not re-signed after the season depending on if Wong plays adequately.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

El Conquistador said:


> Here's to hoping CJ Edwards pans out, or else we gave up a Matt Garza entering his prime for nothing.


Could've had DA GOAT Chris Archer!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Giants 17-year-old IFA lottery ticket suprême Gustavo Cabrera continues to display marked improvement in the Dominican Summer League in all offensive categories but K% and BB% from first half to second:

1st: .190/.347/.240/.587, isoP=.050, AB=100, 2B=3, 3B=1, HR=0, BB=17 (14%), K=34 (28%), SB=10/15 (67%)
2nd: .293/.400 /427/.827 isoP=.134, AB= 75, 2B=3, 3B=2, HR=1, BB=13 (14.1%), K=29 (31.5%), SB=9/11 (82%)

Keep on chugging, Gustavo, along with fellow 17-year-old baby Gigante Nathanael Javier. :side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*TomahawkJock*, this is based on Ken Rosenthal's report concerning the future of David Freese in St. Louis:



> •The Cardinals' promotion of Kolten Wong could be the first step towards the club trading David Freese. Obviously, Freese isn't having a good year, but the free agent market at third base this offseason will be very thin this season and will be headlined by veterans such as Juan Uribe and Michael Young. Freese is under club control through 2015 and while he's not an All-Star, it's easy to see teams making a play for him.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

This 15-inning Diamondbacks-Pirates game is sweet. :mark:


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

dempster vs a rod and girardi going apeshit :lmao


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

is it just me or did Girardi look like it he tired to take a swing at the ump?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL, that was awesome. He also clearly screamed at Dempster, "THAT'S BULLSHIT, YOU FUCKING PUSSY!" :lmao

I swear the douchebag commentator on ESPN said this: “A major statement has been made at Fenway Park here tonight by Ryan Dempster on behalf of so many in the game, and at the expense of Alex Rodriguez and his elbow and his rib cage.”

:lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

No retaliation by Sabbathia yet... Rather shocked at that but it's a close game and it's possible Yankees just don't give a shit about Roidriguez.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Im talking to a Yankees fan who believes A-Rod should start over anyone else because he is the best option at 3B. I countered by telling him that at least the other options have stayed clean their whole career. I would respect the Yankees more if they did what was morally right and didn't play a cheater. He also said that the Yanks should play him considering the huge contract he has, might as well not let that money go to waste.

What are your guys' thoughts on this?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Your job as an organization and a manager is to put the best product possible out there on the field. Cashman OBVIOUSLY hates A-Rod, but he realizes that he's much better than any other option they have, so he's got to bite the bullet and let him play. Should the Jays never play Melky again? The A's not allow their best pitcher, Bartolo Colon, to play? The Brewers sever ties with Braun? The Padres with Cabrera and Grandal? No, that's dumb. Why don't you have an issue with those guys playing, or even Pettite, who's on the same team as Rodriguez?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

That White Sox winning streak.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Sidewinder400 said:


> That White Sox winning streak.


Doesn't matter. They're still in last place. Besides, Tigers are gonna take the division this year. Coming from an Indians fan.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TomahawkJock said:


> Im talking to a Yankees fan who believes A-Rod should start over anyone else because he is the best option at 3B. I countered by telling him that at least the other options have stayed clean their whole career. I would respect the Yankees more if they did what was morally right and didn't play a cheater. He also said that the Yanks should play him considering the huge contract he has, might as well not let that money go to waste.
> 
> *What are your guys' thoughts on this?*





WWF said:


> Your job as an organization and a manager is to put the best product possible out there on the field. Cashman OBVIOUSLY hates A-Rod, but he realizes that he's much better than any other option they have, so he's got to bite the bullet and let him play. Should the Jays never play Melky again? The A's not allow their best pitcher, Bartolo Colon, to play? The Brewers sever ties with Braun? The Padres with Cabrera and Grandal? No, that's dumb. Why don't you have an issue with those guys playing, or even Pettite, who's on the same team as Rodriguez?


WWF summed it up perfectly. I want to win and bottom line is ARod gives us the best option to do so. Not singling you out THJ, but fans and the players are a bunch of hypocrites. Besides the players WWF named you got guys like Ortiz, who is loved in the league, and he failed a drug test yet you don't hear them piling on him. Why isn't Lackey so disgusted to have a cheater on his team? Manny is a known cheater too. Does that make the Sox 04 and 07 titles tainted? If it came out that Beltran or Molina was on the juice would you want the Cards to play them, especially with you being in the middle of a tight pennant race?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope A-Rod gets plunked in every single game.*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Is it the off season yet?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Brian Wilson is on the roster.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I read he's gonna setup Kenley Jansen. If Wilson returns to form, that's a potential killer 8th and 9th the opposition faces. Also if Wlison returns to form, I could see the roles reverse once the games become more high leverage, ie the playoffs.



So do we all agree that the Dodgers are winning the NL yet?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> So do we all agree that the Dodgers are winning the NL yet?


*No.











THE REDS ARE!!!!










*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yes. They're so clearly the best team in baseball, it's ridiculous. Doing this all without arguably their best hitter just makes it even more amazing.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:longo

So glad he's out of his slump. Must've fucked a fat bitch.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

David DAH-JESUS has been traded to the Nats.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

So many ROTY candidates in tonight's Marlins/Dodgers game. 

Only one stood tall in the end.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Any discussion about A-GAWD going on?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Reds and Cards doing work. :mark:*


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

El Conquistador said:


> David DAH-JESUS has been traded to the Nats.


He had a pitch hit,played a little outfield..and put on wavers again

that being said..I am shocked by all the hits by the Cubs tonight


----------



## RobVanDingus (Aug 20, 2013)

It's getting harder and harder to watch Giants games this season


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

It's going to be a very interesting offseason in San Francisco. 

________________________________


From a piece by Mark Polishuk at MLBTradeRumors:



> •Albert Pujols will be shut down for the rest of the season, the Angels confirmed today. The slugger suffered a partial tear of the plantar facia of his left foot and hasn't played since July 26. Pujols was bothered by foot injuries for much of the year and hit .258/.330/.437 with 17 homers in 443 PA, the worst season of his 13-year career.
> 
> •Miguel Tejada was also facing a suspension for his involvement in the Biogenesis scandal before accepting his 105-game suspension for amphetamine use, ESPN's Pedro Gomez reports. Major League Baseball gave Tejada the choice of accepting his 105-game ban or facing further punishment for his Biogenesis ties. Gomez notes that Tejada "insists he does not plan to retire" though given Tejada's suspension, age (39) and decline in production, it's tough to see a team signing him this winter. After not playing in the majors in 2012, Tejada hit .288/.317/.378 over 167 PA in a reserve role with the Royals this year.


The Pujols bit was predictable and probably a long time coming at this point. 

This does shed a lot more light on the Miguel Tejada situation and makes it make much more sense. 

________________________________

A couple of fun facts:


The St. Louis Cardinals have scored 10 or more runs twice as many times as they have been shutout this season. That's sixteen times they have scored ten or more runs vs. eight times being shutout.

***

Yasiel Puig essentially has the worst plate discipline out of anyone in all of the majors. He's seeing less pitches in the strike zone than anyone not named Pablo Sandoval, but worse than that, Puig has the highest SwStr% in the majors at 17.2%. Only ~300 plate appearances, but it's still an extreme statistic.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

MrMister said:


> So do we all agree that the Dodgers are winning the NL yet?


The Cincinnati Reds would like to say hi. :


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Bogaerts making his MLB debut tonight :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Didnt you mark for Jackie Bradley Jr.? Lololol


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The Absolute said:


> Doesn't matter. They're still in last place. Besides, Tigers are gonna take the division this year. Coming from an Indians fan.






Thank you Captain Obvious.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

So much for the Tyler Flowers experiment, ay Sidewinder?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

El Conquistador said:


> Didnt you mark for Jackie Bradley Jr.? Lololol


Ehh...

I did say before the season started that I didn't think he was ready for the majors. But he's not really lighting it up in the minors either.

Oh well. It'll be hard for Bogaerts to be as awful as Bradley was.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

El Conquistador said:


> So much for the Tyler Flowers experiment, ay Sidewinder?





There should have never been an experiment.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*So Pujols is out for the year. Great job on that contract, Angels....great job.*


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Hit-Girl said:


> *So Pujols is out for the year. Great job on that contract, Angels....great job.*





You just wait, after he's done suing people and healing, next year 50+ homers......I can't even type that with a straight face.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Hit-Girl said:


> *So Pujols is out for the year. Great job on that contract, Angels....great job.*


What a terrible dig, injuries happen. People are so quick to jump the gun on this.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, when he gets worse each year, and is now injured, there is reason for severe doubt.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Dishonest Dub said:


> What a terrible dig, injuries happen. People are so quick to jump the gun on this.


But to give that much for a guy past the age of 30 was ridiculous and everyone knew it was going to be a bad contract soon. Maybe not this soon, but at least by 37/38 years. Even the best decline.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

XANDER BOGAERTS


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Dishonest Dub said:


> What a terrible dig, injuries happen. People are so quick to jump the gun on this.


*So you, as an Angels fan, are happy with that contract? *


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

All this Pujols hate makes me very satisfied (Y)


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Pujols' was still on pace for like 25 hr and 100 rbi's which is hella impressive for a guy playing on one leg. not like he was Hamilton batting .206.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Hit-Girl said:


> *So you, as an Angels fan, are happy with that contract? *


Ask me in 8 years, Im more frustrated with the lack of pitching.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The Angels are right to shut Pujols down for the year. It's a lost season, they've never really been in contention all year long. He's obviously in a lot of pain. That said, he can hit 25 dingers and drive in ~100 runs every year, but his value is shot as an aging lug of a first baseman with increasingly poor defensive and base running abilities and the decreasing on-base percentage and ISO that come with an apparently rapid-fire decline for the soon-to-be-34-year-old. By WAR/$ value, the Angels are getting completely hosed on that deal. It's not Pujols's fault, exactly--he will never be able to validate that insane contract. In 2008, the Cardinals got approximately $38.6 million in hard wins value from Pujols for $13.9 million in salary. Pujols is taking home $16 million this year for roughly $3.4 million's worth in production, and the worst part is that the big money years are yet to come. 

Cardinals should count themselves eternally lucky that he simply walked away from their "insult" of an offer according to Pujols's wife(LOL). 

______________________

*Notorious* and *Brye*, I'm looking forward to seeing Xander Boegarts in action. I've always liked him as a prospect and that name is awesome. I'm sure he'll bludgeon the Giants to death tonight. It's been a whole two and a half months since Gerrit Cole made his MLB debut against the Giants and made them look silly, can't wait to see Boegarts knock them around.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The Giants have DFA'd Jeff Francoeur! YES! :mark:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hasn't he been dfa'd twice this year? that's gotta be some sort of record.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well he is pretty terrible.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL RED SOX! :lmao

Walk off walk!

KIESCHNICK! BELT! SCUTARO! VOGELSONG!


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

alvarez leaves alot to be desired, but his hustle for a guy his size is damn impressive.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Joe Blanton you are fucking pathetic :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

lel @ DA SOX

Rays tied for first again. :mark:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Blanton continues to amaze me. Just WOW


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Giants GM Brian Sabean saying that today "could be" Barry Zito's final start. Don't miss it. Hope he goes out in a blaze of glory. Think about the protected draft pick, everybody! /fastens seat belt :mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

It amazes me how Allen Craig has only 12 homers yet 90 RBIs


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dude can just flat out hit is why.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> Giants GM Brian Sabean saying that today "could be" Barry Zito's final start. Don't miss it. Hope he goes out in a blaze of glory. Think about the protected draft pick, everybody! /fastens seat belt :mark:





That last start is looking really good.....


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Tank you, Barry!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Ichiro Suzuki reaches 4,000 hits.

Jason Heyward has a broken jaw in two places from getting hit in the head with a pitch today. Out for at least 4-6 weeks. Might make it back in time for the postseason run?

Jayson Nix just got his left hand broken with an inside pitch against the bat.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*When I saw that I thought Heyward got hit in the throat... In the jaw is brutal enough though... damn!*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The RAYS got more obese today, as they signed DELMON YOUNG. I can dig it.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey Deso, go and tell Cain to keep doing what he is doing. It is very much needed against the villainous Pirates tonight. kthanks


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

> Patrick Mooney of CSNChicago.com reports that the Cubs are expected to "make a run" at impending free agent Shin-Soo Choo this offseason.
> 
> Mooney notes that one of the club's goals over winter is to "collect more left-handed hitters and boost their on-base percentage." Choo would certainly qualify, as his .416 on-base percentage this season is bested only by teammate Joey Votto in the National League. Choo turned 31 last month and will be looking for one final big contract over the offseason.


(N)

Good to see we'll be stuck with all of our money invested in Choo and Edwin Jackson instead of some capable free agents when all these high draft picks start panning out. fpalm


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I was at tonight's Pirates-Giants game. Got my Brandon Belt bobblehead. :mark:

I had a premonition yesterday (now day before yesterday) that Cain would get hit by a comebacker. I guess because I remembered it happened right at the start of spring training this year. And so it happened.  He's had such shitty luck this year. (Kind of like... just about the whole team...) But it's just a contusion. I'm cool with him skipping a start or two. So many hard hit outs from the Giants tonight. It's been MVPosey's story for a couple of weeks now.

I think Shin Soo Choo would be a good fit on the Giants next year depending on how things shake out. A protected first round draft pick is almost assuredly required unless a team wants to punt their first round draft selection. His OBP is tantalizing at the top of a lineup that has some promise. Not sure if he makes sense for the Cubs considering where they are in terms of rebuilding. But he probably makes the Cubs better.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Nationals traded Kurt Suzuki back to the A's, who have needed some help, desperately, at the catching position for a while this year. Ha.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Reds beat writer is estimating that Shin Soo Choo would get approximately 4 years and 60 million. I'm thinking more like 5 years, 75 million. But, yeah, $15-$18 million AAV or so... If the Reds give him a qualifying offer, and if I'm the GM of a team that is in dire need of a corner outfielder with the necessary budget, and my team has a protected pick (tank, tank, tank), I'd say yes to 4/60 before Choo's agent, the ruthless Scott Boras, could verbally complete his demand.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

did they even say how long cain is gonna be out for? i assume a bruise on your pitching arm is gonna make you miss a start or two. giants reaaly have had shit luck with injuries.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Why do other teams even try anymore? With Delmon Young and David DeJesus, nobody else stand a chance. :kobe3


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> #SFGiants have placed RHP Matt Cain on the 15-day disabled list with a contusion on his right forearm.
> 
> — San Francisco Giants (@SFGiants) August 23, 2013


Matt Cain's first ever trip to the DL. 

The good news, it's only a contusion, and thankfully he's getting much needed rest. Tank!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Even the gracious Mariano Rivera seems perplexed by this honor, bestowed to him by the Tampa Bay Rays organization:

https://twitter.com/YankeesPR/status/371018954807861248/photo/1


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

cant believe this season was cancelled before it ever began. looking forward to baseball's return in 2014.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

This is insightful:



> The Angels’ apparent dysfunction seems to stretch back years, judging from a report by Scott Miller of CBS Sports. Miller reports that, in 2011, owner Arte Moreno threatened to fire then-GM Tony Reagins if he couldn’t trade for outfielder Vernon Wells within 24 hours, effectively backing Reagins into a corner. That might partially explain the remarkable, and disastrous, result, which had the Angels taking on $81MM of the $86MM remaining on Wells’ contract, while also giving up Mike Napoli in the process. The Jays, meanwhile, traded Napoli to the Rangers for Frank Francisco and cash. Miller reports that Moreno’s motivation for the Wells ultimatum was that he was upset that Texas had acquired Adrian Beltre weeks earlier. As a result, not only did the Angels take on $81MM in salary, they also set in motion a chain of events in which their division rivals also ended up with Napoli, who was one of the best hitters in baseball that season.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Dat White Sox win streak looks like it's going to end tonight .


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I just saw this on reddit...had to post it here it had me laughing my ass off for some reason....


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Kinsler's inside the park home run against Chris Sale and the White Sox... amazin'.

What a slugfest between the A's and O's, and Nats and Royals.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Vin Scully said the Dodgers have their first double digit lead in the NL West since 1977. They've gained 20 games on the Dbacks since June (I think it was June).


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> This is insightful:


Kinda how Angels lost Greinke(and Jean Segura) and signed Hamilton right away. :no:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

lolangels

Dumbest organization in baseball.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Operation: Troll Cards continues. :|


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Dishonest Dub said:


> Kinda how Angels lost Greinke(and Jean Segura) and signed Hamilton right away. :no:


Yeah, that was bad.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Interesting




The turmoil surrounding the Los Angeles reached a new level on Friday when Fox Sports Jon Morosi reported that the team was expected to replace either manager Mike Scioscia or general manager Jerry Dipoto before the 2014 season. Morosi noted that philosophical differences have made it difficult for Scioscia and Dipoto to co-exist, and Angels ownership realizes a change has to be made quickly to get everyone back on the same page.

I don't think anyone on the outside looking in would disagree with that assessment. Not after the Angels made another major splash in free agency, only to follow with a largely disappointing season that will again find them missing the postseason. But according to a separate by CBS Sports Scott Miller, the cracks in the franchise haven't just existed between the front office and the manager's office, they've also existed in the clubhouse. And at one point the tensions almost boiled over into a physical confrontation.

Citing multiple sources, Miller says a team meeting last August nearly erupted into fisticuffs when Albert Pujols called out Torii Hunter for a dugout altercation with pitcher C.J. Wilson the night before. Hunter took exception to the comments, especially since he'd already buried the hatchet with Wilson privately, and reportedly lost his temper.

From CBS Sports:

In a glimpse into how fractured the Angels had become, they could not even agree on a meeting format. Hawkins called for a players-only meeting. Pujols, insisting that manager Mike Scioscia and the coaches attend, wound up co-opting the meeting.

Pujols called out Weaver for showing up a teammate the night before. Then he turned his attention on Hunter, blaming him for the dugout altercation with Wilson.

What Pujols did not know at the time was that Wilson and Hunter already had made amends, with the pitcher apologizing to the outfielder for overstepping his bounds in the dugout immediately following the game.

“Albert, you'd better get your facts straight,” a seething Hunter told Pujols.

Pujols said something back, and Hunter jumped him for being a bad teammate and pouting all season whenever he failed to get hits in a game, even in games the Angels won … and now he was going to call others out?

“Shut up, Torii,” Pujols snapped.

It was then that Hunter, from across the clubhouse, lost it and charged Pujols. Hawkins and outfielder Vernon Wells had to restrain him.

Miller also referenced an incident in Minnesota where Hunter punched teammate Justin Morneau when he felt like Morneau wasn't receptive to his advice about being a better teammate. The confrontation would end up serving as a bonding moment for the pair, which cemented Hunter's position as a clubhouse leader. But it also illustrates that his anger sometimes gets the best of him. They may be part of the reason the Angels told Hunter they didn't have the money available to bring him during the offseason.

As for Pujols, it's said he wanted no part of the physical confrontation. Once cooler heads prevailed, there were further troubles between the two men. In fact, Hunter was quoted in Miller's piece as saying the two remain friends and have talked frequently this season. Still, it gives us a glimpse at how unstable the atmosphere was in the Angels clubhouse last season, and points to why new leadership at the top may be necessary.

Click to expand...

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mlb-b...albert-pujols-nearly-had-fight-080029103.html

*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Holy fuck put that shit on tv, RATINGS GALORE.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Inmate running the asylum:mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:lmao

I knew Torii Hunter hated being on the Angels last season for a bunch of reasons, this goes into some of those. Wow. 

__________________

Giants officially release Jeff Francoeur. LOL...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Dishonest Dub said:


> Holy fuck put that shit on tv, RATINGS GALORE.


Hard Hits: Baseball Season With The Anaheim Angels.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It's so odd to see Sabathia collapse so horribly this season. Verlander to a slightly lesser extent, too.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

lol Pujols, who calls a meeting and criticizes someone and then tells them to shut up when they are criticized in return?

seems like he can dish it out but he can't take it


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LEONYS NOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Pls stay safe. Collision in the OF and and his ankle could be fucked.

(I think he'll be ok:side


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LINCECUM! MVPOSEY! SCUTARO! SANDOVAL! PENCE! CASILLA! ROMO! :mark: :mark: :mark:

(You're welcome, Cardinals. Don't forget who aided you in getting into last year's postseason in the first place!)


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

I'll be more happy if the VOGELSONG somehow beats Burnett tomorrow night. I wonder what the Vegas odds on that are :side:

Thank you for the helping hand tonight though. It is much appreciated.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Haha, no problem.

Scutaro's supposedly getting tomorrow off, so that doesn't help, but the Brandons--Belt and Crawford--will be back in the lineup... 

I'm expecting an iffy outing from Vogelsong tomorrow. His velocity is currently topping out at 88 as he slowly continues to build arm strength from the time off and hone in on his release point. 

______________

This marathon game in Philadelphia between the Diamondbacks and Phillies is interesting... 7-7 in the bottom of the 16th. Aaaand, now Cloyd doubles to lead off the inning... Thinking the Philles finish the Gritbacks off here. Which is good for the draft pick standings. :side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL, never mind. Damn, the fucking pitcher leads off the inning with a double and the Phillies do squat with it. Who do they think they are, the Giants?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

> Arizona [email protected]
> #Dbacks batters have set a franchise record with 14 walks tonight.


God Damn :lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The amount of walks on both sides in this game is ridiculous, *Dub*. Amazing factoid. 

Yes! Position players pitching... :mark:

Casper Wells just threw two 91 mph fastballs in a row!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Casper Wells auditioning for a job in the Angels' bullpen next year!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Shit we already sent the contract. Five runs in this inning :lol Let's see if the Phillies will make a comeback


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

so i geuss Kershaw talked about a $210 million contract. Just how deep are Magic's pockets?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

They signed a 8 billion dollar contract with Time Warner, that shit is deep as fuck.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Ryan Howard: 18.9 career rWAR
Mike Trout: 18.9 career rWAR


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm kind of hoping the Pirates do go on to win the division, and the Cardinals wins the wild card, because every time the Cardinals win the wild card, they win the World Series as well.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> Ryan Howard: 18.9 career rWAR
> Mike Trout: 18.9 career rWAR





inb4 Trout gets injured every year now.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

So, what do we think of Jurrickson Profar now? Should we recalibrate how much praise we give him? Or has our opinions not changed much?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He's obviously not a TRET phenom. 

I don't think anyone thought he was going to be. He's been good enough in the field. His bat is pretty lackluster so far. He's 20.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

He's no WIL, that's for sure!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Rangers ruined him


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Profar should be fine. Trout, Harper and even Machado should not be allowed to spoil us for what a 20-year-old making his way in the major leagues should be expected to do. His fielding hasn't amazed me, and his base running needs some work, too. Seems to be more of a work-in-progress but he possesses a lot of raw potential and promise.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Umm, so my dad told me the White Sox bench coach got ejected while giving the umpire the line up today, wtf. Nothing has been mentioned about it though.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Casper Wells had such a bad day yesterday, went 0 for 7 and then proceeded to give up 5 runs in the 18th inning. :lol


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Dishonest Dub said:


> Casper Wells had such a bad day yesterday, went 0 for 7 and then proceeded to give up 5 runs in the 18th inning. :lol




Did he get traded again/ sent down/ released again yet?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Like I was saying late last night, I was sure VOGELSONG would pitch eight magnificent innings of shutout ball! Should have had a perfect game through 5 IP if not for ass clown umpire Lance Barksdale extending Lambo at-bats (is he best friends with the guy or what?) to give him a hit and a B.S. walk later on... But fear not! VOGELSTRONG! MVPOSEY! SANDOVAL! PENCE! ARIAS! GIANTS!

Don't run on MVPosey, rare Pirates base runner fools! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Orioles going to *smash* dat team record for fewest errors in a 162 game season! The 2003 Seattle Mariners currently hold the record. That team committed 65 errors. The 2013 Orioles have only committed 39 errors! Wow.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Tampa might actually break that record, as well. Would be pretty outstanding to have two teams break that record in one season.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://espn.go.com/new-york/mlb/story/_/id/9602399/matt-harvey-new-york-mets-partial-tear-elbow



> NEW YORK -- In a devastating blow to the New York Mets, right-hander Matt Harvey has been diagnosed with a partially torn ulnar collateral ligament in his pitching elbow, the team announced Monday.
> 
> Harvey is unlikely to pitch again this season, general manager Sandy Alderson said. Tommy John surgery may be required, although a decision will wait two to three weeks, until swelling subsides and a clearer assessment of the extent of the tear can be determined.
> 
> ...


I'll say this, I've only seen a handful of Matt Harvey starts this year. But when he pitched against the Giants on July 8th, I was shocked that the Mets manager allowed him to throw 121 pitches through several high-stress innings. I kept wondering, "What the fuck are they thinking with such a young pitcher on the hill?" Now, I recognized that the Mets were going to let him rest for seven whole days between that game and the All-Star Game back home in New York City, where it was obvious he'd get the start for the NL. But it still seemed kind of ridiculous. I'm not sure how many pitches he's thrown on average per start this year but it seemed odd. Interestingly, that game ended up going sixteen innings, so it turned out in the immediate short term of that game and week it seemed like a good decision in that case. 

Anyway, this is horrible news, in any event.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

This was from Saturday:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> http://espn.go.com/new-york/mlb/story/_/id/9602399/matt-harvey-new-york-mets-partial-tear-elbow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's terrible, looking at his pitch count for this year and he's had quite a number of games were he pitched 110+. Hopefully he recovers well.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Fernandez's reaction >


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> Troy Renck of the Denver Post reports that a Monday MRI revealed the worst-case scenario for Rockies closer Rafael Betancourt: a complete tear of his right ulnar collateral ligament that will likely put an end to his 11-year Major League career.
> 
> For the time being, Betancourt will receive a platelet-rich plasma injection in his elbow with the faint hope that it will help to form scar tissue that will allow him to pitch again. Should that method fail, Betancourt is likely to retire rather than undergo Tommy John surgery at this stage of his career.


Oof

Also: some mystery NL team has claimed Mets OF Marlon Byrd off waivers. A trade is evidently imminent.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

This was later called the "Play of the Game" by the Giants announcers last night. :lmao


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I figured it was the Pirates:



> Ken Rosenthal ✔ @Ken_Rosenthal
> 
> #PIrates get Byrd, Buck from #Mets, per @AdamRubinESPn. Wrote today that they needed to do something. ⁰http://msn.foxsports.com/mlb/story/concussions-growing-problem-six-catchers-on-seven-day-DL-082613 …


And it's looking like the Mets will get Dilson Herrera from Pittsburgh. Not a bad piece of business.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Interesting. I've got Byrd in Fantasy, so hopefully this'll help him out even more. Dude's been fantastic this season, somehow.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So Miggy is closing in on the Triple Crown again. He's got this. Last year a fading Hamilton stood in his way. This year a legit power hitter, but this year quite lucky Chris Davis stands in his way.

Back to back Triple Crown incoming.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow, Tampa demoted Hellickson to Class-A Charlotte. He's not going to pitch for them, though. Just resting apparently.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

This A's-Tigers game has many lulz so far and it's only the bottom of the 2nd.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL REDS!

Cincinnati's third base coach just fucked his own team quite badly.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> ESPN Stats & Info ✔ @ESPNStatsInfo
> 
> Hunter Pence's 1st inning HR was calculated at 476 feet, the longest HR in MLB this season.


:mark: :mark: :mark: 

Back-to-back homers with him and Pablo hitting them in the first inning. The guys who tango together hit dingers together.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I didn't foresee Harvey being a pitcher to break down. Everything about his mechanics and flow were deemed "perfect" or what scouts, coaches and front office personnel want pitchers to mimmic. On top of that, the Mets were extra cautious last year with him and limited the amount of innings he threw. The motion of his delivery might have been the most conducive delivery in baseball in regards to less stress and aggravation put on the body.

Conversely, Stephen Strasburg was always criticized for his delivery and mechanics, yet ended up with the same result as Harvey, ultimately. So, all in all, I don't know if mechanics truly matter at this point anymore. Even with a quirky motion like Chris Sale has, he has shown no signs of breaking down this year.

Did anyone really see this Harvey injury coming? I didn't. I know he's a power pitcher who often times would throw anywhere from 120-135 pitches a start this year, but he has been coddled recently by Collins and Sandy by skipping a start, pushing his start back, etc,. Quite a shocking development.

And let's not just conclude that Harvey is better off with TJ surgery. Beachy and Daniel Hudson are two interesting case studies. They have both struggled enormously with health and durability during their rehabilitations. But for every Beachy and Hudson, there is the success story of Wainwright, AJ Burnett, Brian Wilson, etc,.

Should teams even monitor innings anymore? Seems that most pitchers will go down at some point - it's inevitable. Harvey was the prototypical workhorse. Huge loss for baseball. Big, charismatic star in a big market.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Harvey injury surprised the hell out of me.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

It seems like at least one great young pitcher has to get TJ surgery, It's a real shame.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Let's sweep the Reds plz


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Some good thoughts, FLEX. 

Harvey's injury is ostensibly a case of guys' bodies simply being different from other guys' bodies. I do think that some scouts have certainly overvalued the "clean" and "perfect" mechanics issue. Guys ranging from Chris Sale, like you said, to Tim Lincecum to Madison Bumgarner to, in the past, Randy Johnson and Walter Johnson, have all been charged with having "odd" or "violent" or "unorthodox" deliveries and motions, often with bizarre release points. 

Perhaps Harvey's elbow problem stems from UNC. On April 23, 2010, he pitched in a game where he threw 157 pitches. He was not handled with kid gloves at UNC. 

Harvey's best pitch is a slider. That slider has a wickedly hard break and put together with his excellent fastballs tends to drive hitters batty. But he's only thrown it for roughly 18% of his pitches. 

There are no huge red flags. 

It's a mystery. However, the Mets may have wanted to be a bit more proactive. Supposedly Harvey was telling the Mets' medical staff that he was experiencing arm tightness over the last month or so. That usually presages bad things, like lowered release points (quit scaring me this year, Matt Cain and take the remainder of the season off!)... But since we don't know the circumstances involved, it's hard to say. 

Even in his last start against the Tigers, which saw him throw a few hanging sliders and suffer from some spotty fastball command, he still walked no one, turned in yet another quality start and threw a 97 mph fastball in the sixth inning. So, it's weird.

But the sad truth is that he's probably going to need Tommy John. Adam Wainwright is the exception and maybe Harvey can follow that path but the odds are unfortunately against him.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

It really sucks about Harvey, seeing that pic of Buck hugging him to console him made me feel worse about it.



DesolationRow said:


> This was from Saturday:


That's awesome, I love CarGo lmao. Fernandez is gonna have a good career too. 



DesolationRow said:


> This was later called the "Play of the Game" by the Giants announcers last night. :lmao


lmao Pence. He's got some pretty great handshakes, I forget who he had that sparring one with (might have been Posey).



MrMister said:


> So Miggy is closing in on the Triple Crown again. He's got this. Last year a fading Hamilton stood in his way. This year a legit power hitter, but this year quite lucky Chris Davis stands in his way.
> 
> Back to back Triple Crown incoming.


I could see him getting the RBIs and the BA but I don't see him passing Davis for homers. And Trout is beating Miggy once again in advanced stats


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Anyone know why Puig got pulled?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

M's called up Taijuan Walker, will start Friday against Houston.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Apparently disciplinary measure, *Brye*. Puig reportedly being kind of mildly psycho, and this goes into it from the horse's mouth:



> Beto Duran @DuranSports
> 
> Puig: "I wasn't preparing properly in outfield and was good decision take me out"


_____________________________________

Awesome article: http://www.cbssports.com/mlb/eye-on-baseball/23365115/the-quietly-excellent-season-of-brandon-belt :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Right now Adam Wainwright is saying, "WELP!" Jeeeez...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Bryce Harper -
2012: 139 G, 533 AB. 22 HR, 59 RBI, 56 BB's, .270/.340/.477
2013: 93 G, 332 AB. 18 HR, 47 RBI, 51 BB's, .277/.377/.512

Only a month left and Bryce pretty much replicated his numbers from last year in less games, an injury plagued year, and a down year for the Nationals. Strikeouts down, approach at the plate much better. Much harder out.

Hopefully nothing is wrong with his knee and he wont have to go under the knife in the offseason. He's close to busting out in a humongous manner. Next year might be the year that he contends for the MVP. Looks like we were a year or two premature.



DesolationRow said:


> Some good thoughts, FLEX.
> 
> Harvey's injury is ostensibly a case of guys' bodies simply being different from other guys' bodies. I do think that some scouts have certainly overvalued the "clean" and "perfect" mechanics issue. Guys ranging from Chris Sale, like you said, to Tim Lincecum to Madison Bumgarner to, in the past, Randy Johnson and Walter Johnson, have all been charged with having "odd" or "violent" or "unorthodox" deliveries and motions, often with bizarre release points.
> 
> ...


Agreed on all fronts. Interesting note on the UNC tidbit. I hadn't a clue about his background as an amateur.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, Bryce Harper will be awesome for years to come. Interesting discussion on MLB Network earlier today about Harper's agent, Scott Boras, advocating a 12-year deal for Harper with the Nationals. Obviously any deal of that magnitude is incredibly risky but Harper has to be one of those players where you at least consider it. And the price tag is almost assuredly only going to rise as the years pass, so...

__________

Marlon Byrd just hit a big homer for his new team the Pirates. Pittsburgh announcer enthusiastically screamed: "Welcome to the 'burgh, Marlon Byrd!"

___________

Brandon Moss has completely flipped out on the A's. The A's in general are going gonzo against the Tigers in this series. Just when it seemed like their offense was seriously sputtering.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm kind of sad Chris Sale only got 12K's against Houston today. I was sure he'd get 15+.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Guess which baseball team _didn't_ get no-hit at Coors Field tonight? Huh? Huh?! That's right, kiss the rings.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Dat last place record tho :datass


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

_______

Meanwhile, LOL Heath Bell! Gives up two homers to the Padres, love it, love it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

From Aaron Steen at MLBTradeRumors.com:



> 10:57pm: The Orioles are the team that claimed Willingham, a source tells Dan Connolly of the Baltimore Sun (on Twitter). The O's are trying to work out a deal with the Twins.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DesolationRow said:


> Right now Adam Wainwright is saying, "WELP!" Jeeeez...


Sometimes you eat the bear. Sometimes the bear eats you.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

So well put, *MrMister*. :side:

________________

The A's are half an inning away from sweeping the Tigers in Detroit, in a four game series, in dominant fashion. Knocked all four Tigers starters out after five innings pitched. The last time the Tigers were swept in four games at home was like... 2004? Seems like it. Jeez. Brandon Moss continuing his insane run with another 2-run homer today. 

Miguel Cabrera apparently hurt his abdomen trying to stretch one of the longest singles I've ever seen into a double. He's not running well at all. Left the game immediately. Day-to-day according to reports.

Looking like Max Scherzer will be dealt his second loss of the season. 

________________



> Andrew Baggarly ‏@CSNBaggs 37s
> Within that story … the Giants have scouts flying everywhere, and I understand they’re getting a lot of eyes on Masahiro Tanaka in Japan.


:mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Tigers wtf man. You just had to win 2. PFFFFFFT

They are such a spared affair team.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Rays are terrible


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL BALFOUR

You ought to thank me, *Perfect Poster*; I jinxed the A's. 

I was watching the game, headed out for lunch, and kept walking around in front of the TV set tuned in to MLB Network, waiting for Balfour to blow it. When Torii Hunter came up I predicted to several people he'd hit a walk off homer. He did! Haha...

Wow.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Torii is the fucking man, Fuck how I miss him :bron3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Thank you Torii. Most of all thank you DesRow.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Angels are gonna win the rest of the games and take the division, dont get too thankful MR


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

You're most welcome, *MrMister*...

From Jeff Todd at MLBTradeRumors.com... two interesting stories:



> •Outfielder Michael Morse, who is suited up but not in the lineup for the Mariners tonight, is "almost certain" to join the Orioles in the immediate future, writes Geoff Baker of the Seattle Times. The O's claimed Morse earlier today, giving the teams two days to work out a deal (or for Seattle to pull Morse back or allow Baltimore to assume his contract without compensation). As Baker explains, Morse no longer appears to be in the team's future plans, leaving little reason for the club to hold onto him. Just over $1MM remains on Morse's $6.75MM salary for this season.
> 
> •The Padres pulled back third baseman Chase Headley after he was claimed on waivers, reports Jon Heyman of CBSSports.com. While that news is hardly surprising, given that Headley was reportedly placed on waivers back on August 20th, it does confirm that Headley did not clear waivers and will no longer be available this season. Headley, who will be entering his final season of team control, has failed to repeat his strong 2012 season but remains an attractive player going forward. Heyman notes that the Pads are expected to explore a multi-year extension with the 29-year-old over the coming off-season, and estimates that he could command a five-year, $75MM deal.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Was at class so I didn't get to see the walkoff 

But TORII :mark:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Sucks to see Miggy hurt, dont know why he tried to go to second.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

going to my first baseball game in probably 15 years? Last one was a Phillies, tonight will be a Pirates. Pretty stoked; any advice on what do would be great. I barely follow baseball anyways, but I watched the last few games and can't wait to see Byrd hit a homerun I guess.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

try to get a seat with a view of the skyline, so no outfield.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> David Price ✔ @DAVIDprice14
> 
> Hour ride from our hotel in San Fran to Oakland coliseum since the bay bridge is closed...nice timing!! Expensive ride...


:lmao

Of course, someone with the Rays could have done their homework to know that the Bay Bridge would be closed for these four days out of the whole years while they're year in the Bay Area, and had the team actually stay in Oakland, but, nah... no visiting team for the A's ever stays in Oakland. :lmao

In another tweet, Price says the trip from the hotel to the Oakland Coliseum is going to cost him $200 or so... Is he taking a taxi? Coming up to Marin and then over the Richmond Bridge?

:lmao

________

Twins pulled Josh Willingham back off waivers, but Michael Morse is headed to Baltimore.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Reds to promote the fastest fucker in the all of baseball, Billy Hamilton on Monday. 75 SBs in 122 AAA games this year.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Shelby Miller has been really struggling recently. Not starting off good tonight either.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Billy's a terrible hitter, unfortunately.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Taijuan Walker was nasty on the mound, good debut for him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's the Astros, but the box score looks good for sure.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

PANDA!


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

We may get another Cardinals-Dodgers playoff series. They are both 2 and 3 right now.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

PAGAN!!!!!! He comes back and more or less is the sole reason there were any runs at all in the game (1) in the first inning. HAHAHA!!! LINCECUM! PANDA! MVPOSEY! ROMO! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Something not fair about a 61 mph curve. Dude had nearly completed his swing by the time the ball even got to him.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Things are looking good for my Boston Red Sox.

Then again, September is coming :deandre


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I love that .gif, *COCK*... Wanted to post it here last night but couldn't get it to work... LOL PLOUFFE!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What sucks is Darvish totally lost his command in the 7th. No hitter through 6th and looked as dominant as a pitcher can look...implosion in the 7th.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> The Pittsburgh Pirates, who are in a heated NL Central battle with the St. Louis Cardinals, have acquired first baseman Justin Morneau in a trade with the Minnesota Twins on Saturday.
> 
> The Pirates gave up outfielder Alex Presley and a player to be named or cash considerations in the deal.
> 
> ...


Shall the Bonds Curse truly be lifted in Pittsburgh? Met a guy at Walgreen's with an "Established 1887" Pirates shirt yesterday. We discussed this matter in depth.


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

O's stinking it up this weekend.
Need to win tomorrow.

Looks like it's a little too late for the Nats this season.
The division looks to be all wrapped up for ATL.
The Wildcard could be in reach at the moment, but I don't think they can catch up.
They can't string enough wins together.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Royals bullpen implodes in the 8th inning in Toronto. Guthrie pitched so well for seven innings, too.

______________



> As a middle infielder and one of the younger players in the league, Giants 2013 first round draft pick Christian Arroyo ends up leading the Arizona League in wOBA (.411). Impressive.


:mark:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MrMister said:


> What sucks is Darvish totally lost his command in the 7th. No hitter through 6th and looked as dominant as a pitcher can look...implosion in the 7th.


That is 3 potential no hitters this season, right?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Pirates trade :mark:

They've actually grown a pair this year


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The Nationals are trying to trade Danny Espinosa: http://www.mlbtraderumors.com/2013/08/nationals-trying-to-danny-espinosa.html


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Cardinals can't do it. We can't beat the Pirates :mcgee1


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

i love how right ive been about huntington.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Dishonest Dub said:


> That is 3 potential no hitters this season, right?


2 for sure. didn't his pefect game get broken up in the 9th with 2 down?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Trouble in paradise: 



> WASHINGTON — Washington manager Davey Johnson is planning to talk to Bryce Harper after the outfielder failed to run out a ground ball to second during Friday night’s 3-2 loss to the Mets.
> 
> Johnson said Harper’s health could be a factor, with the 2010 No. 1 overall draft pick possibly headed for offseason left knee surgery.
> 
> ...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

TEHCOCK said:


> 2 for sure. didn't his pefect game get broken up in the 9th with 2 down?


Three, two against the Astros, the first of which was the opening series of the year, where, indeed, he took his perfecto through eight and two-thirds.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Its actually quite spectacular the numbers Bryce is putting up on one leg. Theres no doubt in my mind that he'll need knee surgery.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ANGELS GOATING :mark: Loving the addition of CALHOUN and JIMENEZ, I hope they get a spot next season.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Rays will be starting middle-reliever Jamey Wright tomorrow. This should be interesting...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I think Dan Haren hit his lowest point since being a Nat, he only lasted 2 innings.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

didnt harren use to be elite


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

He was elite in Oakland and Arizona for a while, but once he got traded to the Angels it all went downhill, probably because everyone sucks once they go to LAA.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

who do you guys see winning nl mvp? easily the most interesting (award) race imo


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Jose Fernandez or Giancarlo Stanton.

Anyone but CUTCH and it's a sham.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

padraic said:


> who do you guys see winning nl mvp? easily the most interesting (award) race imo


Either Molina or hanley ramerez(prettysure he's still hot), I guess you can throw in puig since the dodgers have been on fire since he came up.

Is the only canidate for al mvp Miggy? I've heard Trout get mentioned, but while he is obviously a fantastic player, not sure how valuable you are when your team isn't even close to the playoffs.

Edit-forgot about CUTCH, yeah he deserves to be in the mix.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> Jose Fernandez or Giancarlo Stanton.
> 
> Anyone but CUTCH and it's a sham.





TEHCOCK said:


> Either Molina or hanley ramerez(prettysure he's still hot), I guess you can throw in puig since the dodgers have been on fire since he came up.
> 
> Is the only canidate for al mvp Miggy? I've heard Trout get mentioned, but while he is obviously a fantastic player, not sure how valuable you are when your team isn't even close to the playoffs.
> 
> Edit-forgot about CUTCH, yeah he deserves to be in the mix.


yeah, i see it between cutch and molina, would give it to whoever wins the division. would love to see cutch win it :mark: only dodger i could put in the conversation is kershaw but i dont like pitchers winning it.

and miggy's the only candidate for al imo. maybe davis is you want to make a case, and the angel's are too shit for trout to be in the conversation imo.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I dunno A-Rod did win the al mvp on a last place team when he played for the Rangers.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I'd say Freddie Freeman is up there. McCutchen hasn't really had a terrific year by his standards. Alvarez has been more clutch and had a better year at the plate, imo. As long as you can ignore his average, that is. My current NL MVPs:

1) Kershaw
2) Freeman
3) Goldschmidt
4) Matt Carpenter
5) Allen Craig

A little bit of an unconventional list. But again, IMHO, McCutchen and Molina aren't in it.


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

I want to believe in my Rangers and I want to believe they'll win the division. But scoring 4 runs in 2 games against Minnesota and going 1-1 just isn't doing it for me. Very inconsistent. 

Although Martin is such a bamf in Centerfield. The youth looks good all around but DAT offense, or lack there of. -__-


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

TEHCOCK said:


> I dunno A-Rod did win the al mvp on a last place team when he played for the Rangers.


was that team that bad? i'm not really basing my predictions on what the voters will do, going by my own parameters. and winning is important in a mvp debate to me.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

padraic said:


> was that team that bad? i'm not really basing my predictions on what the voters will do, going by my own parameters. and winning is important in a mvp debate to me.


I don't remember them being historically bad, but i looked it up and they were 71-91 and finished 25 games back. so yeah real bad.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

There has been various cases where a player in a bad team won the mvp, so Trout can be in the mix but I think Miggy will take it given his monstrous year.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Allen Craig has to be up there. He's been the best hitter on the Cardinals this year imo. But overall, I think Kershaw is winning it. No hitter has had an amazing year like Miggy has had in the AL. And Kershaw has had an AMAZING season.

Verlander's 2011 MVP Winning Season: 24-5, 2.40 ERA, 0.920 WHIP, 6.2 H/9, 0.9 HR/9, 2 BB/9, 9 K/9
Clayton Kershaw 2013 Season So Far: 13-8, 1.72 ERA, 0.882 WHIP, 5.9 H/9, 0.4 HR/9, 2 BB/9, 8.7 K/9

Now I hate the whole W-L thing for pitchers. It annoys me because it honestly has nothing to do with them. But other than that Kershaw is on par/better than Verlander's season. I think Kershaw is definitely going to win the award unless of the top hitting contenders really prove that they are worthy of being called MVP. And no one in the NL really is to me besides Kershaw.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Freeman over Goldy? That's just wrong. I mean that's not even a "pls go". Freeman isn't even close to Goldschmidt this season.

Kershaw is going to win it. Giving it to a pitcher is dumb though since he only affects the team every 5 days or so.


AL is indeed Cabrera. Tigers would be a bad team if he wasn't on it.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MRMR trying to bait me but I'm not biting :kobe8


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He's worth almost 8 WAR. They're up by about 8 games. So...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

That's not how WAR works.

Plus they still have 40+ WAR from players not named Cabrera, which would be in the top 10 in the league (too lazy to figure out where exactly they'd land) which isn't even accounting for the fact that the Tigers would likely have a better replacement option if Cabrera wasn't on the team. So no, it's not all Cabrera.

God dammit MRMR why'd you make me bite?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lolol

He is winning the AL MVP again though.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Freeman over Goldy? That's just wrong. I mean that's not even a "pls go". Freeman isn't even close to Goldschmidt this season.
> 
> Kershaw is going to win it. Giving it to a pitcher is dumb though since he only affects the team every 5 days or so.
> 
> ...


srs as FUARK. come at me.

How was the list, though? Did I did good being the only one even mentioning Goldy, father?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

IDK I raged after Paul wasn't in 1st place!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd say the current frontrunner for NL MVP is Andrew McCutchen, for a host of reasons. Firstly, he was the frontrunner last year before MVPosey became a monster in the second half and McCutchen kind of faded in August and September. Secondly, you can't get the dude out these last five or so weeks, he has strong numbers across the board even if he's not dominating in one specific area. McCutchen is kind of the ultimate jack of all trades player. He's not the best defensive centerfielder but he's quite good. He's not the best pure hitter but he's up there. He's not a terrifying slugger, exactly, but he has power that can defy the right-handed power-punishing PNC Park. Moreover, he is probably the single most valuable player to any NL contender. You look up and down the Pirates' lineup, and, really, it's not that hot. He's already worth 6.4 WAR, which is almost a tie for what he did all of last season. 

Have to respectfully disagree with you, FLEX... Pedro Alvarez is an interesting player but in my estimation it just isn't close. He hits dingers and that's really cool but if you pluck McCutchen out of the Pirates lineup they'd probably be nothing close to the team they are; his value is rather tremendous. Now, McCutchen's not hitting for quite as much power as he did last year, and he'd probably be best served if he could hit a good five or more homers coming down the stretch here for counting stats fans, but to me a batter whose OBP is south of .300 like Alvarez just shouldn't be in the running, heh. 

My top ten candidates for NL MVP:

1. Andrew McCutchen
2. Carlos Gomez
3. Joey Votto
4. Clayton Kershaw 
5. Paul Goldschmidt
6. Matt Carpenter 
7. Ian Desmond 
8. Yadier Molina
9. Buster Posey
10. Carlos Gonzalez 

Now obviously a bunch of these guys are on non-contending teams, so they won't really even be considered, but that's a fairly good list of the most purely valuable guys in the National League right now. 

Anyway, it's a good discussion to be had. 

_________________________________________

Everyone just settle down with all of the talkin' and enjoy the woman in the white hat's reaction:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Deso, you forgot ALLEN CRAIG.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If we're factoring in fielding and base running then CUTCH is up there. We shouldn't factor in these clearly worthless aspects of a player's game because they didn't factor it in last year when Miggy beat out Trout.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Allen Craig's close. Carpenter is more valuable because of his positional flexibility, which is an incredible asset. Not that Craig can't play multiple positions because he can but Carpenter's been so amazing this year... Craig's really good. But he's not one of the Cardinals' two most valuable players. Carpenter's at 5.4 fWAR, Craig at 2.9 fWAR. 

__________________



> Giants' first-round pick Christian Arroyo is making a significant impression very early in his pro career. The 18-year-old shortstop prospect was named the MVP of the Arizona League (rookie) after batting .326 with a .511 slugging percentage, .898 OPS two home runs, three triples, 18 doubles, 39 RBI and 47 runs in 45 games.


:mark:

_______________

Oh, and the Dodgers picked up Michael Young from the Phillies last night. Haha.

_______________

Also, LOL *MrMister*! You've got your line out in the water...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

<3 PP

It's really close in the NL though in all seriousness. I'm biased and want GOLDY to win it.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MRMR you're lucky I can't stay mad at you.

But really tho who gives a fuck about the NL MVP if it's not going to PUIG?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Orioles are kind of playing for their postseason life today. Good game between them and the Yankees.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL! Don't bunt, Machado!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Adam Jones~!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Machado's defense. :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Courtesy post for DR so I don't have to ban him for another quadruple post:side:

MITCH:mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

A quad post. Well done Deso.

Meanwhile the Crippler couldn't keep the game 0-0 :tyson


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

It's okay, Deso. My feelings aren't hurt for you disagreeing. I think McCutchen's year last year was > than this year. No big deal.

And that was the strongest of strong quadruple post in terms of content. STRONG.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

fuck the cards


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I find the Brewers to be mildly interesting. We're all aware of the new-found stardom of Carlos Gomez, and Jean Segura quickly becoming one of the best Shortstops in Baseball, but there's some other guys who have been fantastic, as well. First off, how 'bout THE REAL Khris Davis? In 109 AB this season, he's hit .284/.351/.598 with 8 HR and 19 RBI. The next dude is SCOOTER Gennett, who himself has hit .341/.382/.532, with 5 HR and 14 RBI in 126 AB this year. Sure, neither of these guys are great, but if you add Braun back next year along with a healthy (LEL) Aramis Ramirez, and shift the team around (Either keep Weeks out and keep Scooter at 2B, then put Davis at 1B or make Davis platoon with Aoki (Aoki vs. Lefties/Davis vs. Righties) and put Scooter or Weeks at 1B), their offense shouldn't be too shabby. Their pitching is obviously fucking atrocious, and the fact that they don't have any great prospects of any kind doesn't help their cause either. But hey, I'm trying to be optimistic here!


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Every team obviously fails in comparison to anything the Cardinals do. I find it funny that every team has shuffled in the standings over the past 7 years or so yet the Cardinals stay near the top every year. Reds and Pirates used to be atrocious. Cubs were at the top but now they are at the cellar. Even the Brewers had a stretch there for a bit. And don't forget about the LOLAstros at one point.

Those other teams don't have extended runs at the top. They just can't match up to the mighty organization of the St Louis Cardinals :kobe3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

lolwut

The Yankees have been at it for literally 20 straight years.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

I meant the teams from the NL Central :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm really diggin' the Pirates this year, man. Waiting for them to update the rosters in MLB The Show, because Pitt was already one of my favorite teams to use, even before these trades. I'll be KILLIN' IT with the additions of Byrd and Morneau. No clue how goo Buck is in-game, tho. As for the real-life Pirates, this Liriano resurgence has me dumbfounded, and I am still completely expecting him to regress. I mean, c'mon....It's Liriano.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

David Freese is so terrible at defense. Let a ball bounce right under his glove. Can't wait till he is gone


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Reds _own _Wainwright this year. Can't really explain it, but I'll take it.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The Angels had an 8-1 road trip :shocked:

Too bad were stuck with Hamilton though :no:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Angels opening up a can on the Rays.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

> The stolen base was Trout's 30th of the season, making him the youngest player in MLB history to hit 20 home runs and steal 30 bases in back-to-back seasons.


GREATNESS :trout2


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

would be even better if he could do that on a good team.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

you mean on a HGH team


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

And Billy Hamilton gets a steal... on Yadi. I give you props Hamilton. I give you props.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*GO BILLY GO! :mark:*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

THE PIRATES HAVE DONE IT! THE PIRATES HAVE DONE IT! BY GAWD THE PIRATES HAVE DONE IT! AFTER TWENTY YEARS OF LOSING SEASONS, THEY HAVE 81 WINS BY GAWD!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bonds curse is pretty weak.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

CUTCH

fuck 81. i want the pennant


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> •The Twins have signed well-traveled right-hander Mark Hamburger to a minor league deal, Mike Berardino of the St. Paul Pioneer Press reports. Hamburger, who was originally signed out of an amateur tryout camp by the Twins in 2007, managed to catch on long enough with the Rangers to pitch eight major league innings in 2011. However, the 26-year-old hasn't pitched in the majors since. He'll have to serve a 50-game suspension for testing positive a second time for a drug of abuse before he can play a game, Berardino notes.


:side:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Do the Twins get fries with that, Deso?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Angels might be dropping the "of Anaheim" from their name :mark: They should go back to the California Angels.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LA Angels of Anaheim lol

Yeah California Angels is what it needs to be. NOW


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Arte also has the option of renovating the current stadium or moving the team


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

they should go back to these uniforms.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I hate that movie. I've never seen it and I hate it. 

Wait it's got Christopher Lloyd in it I think. Ok it's not so bad.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

just found out it has a young Joseph Gordon Levitt


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MrMister said:


> I hate that movie. I've never seen it and I hate it.
> 
> Wait it's got Christopher Lloyd in it I think. Ok it's not so bad.


Angels in the Outfield is amazing, you SAVAGE.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It can't be as good as Bull Durham or FIELD OF DREAMS.

Or even MAJOR LEAGUE.

Bull Durham is the goat baseball movie.

(I really should see it before I trash it:side


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Bull Durham and Feild of Dreams are top 5 sports movies for me. When he plays catch with his dad :jose.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I haven't seen either, TBH. I know that's probably sacrilegious coming from a Baseball fan, but I don't watch many movies, and VERY few sports movies.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Get on Netflix and watch them now.

TBH it took me years to watch Remember The Titans.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The original _Angels in the Outfield_ (1951) is a much better film, starring Paul Douglas an abrasive, foul-mouthed manager of the Pittsburgh Pirates. The team is awful but divine intervention helps out. In other words, it's the story of the last several years of the Pirates' existence leading up to this week. Maybe they'll win the pennant!

_____________________________

Meanwhile, LOL DARVISH

Holy shit, A's.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Forgot Bad News Bears, the one from the 70s. Still hilarious and great and would never be made today. Didn't see the remake, but there is no way it can be as honest and vulgar.

The bear ate Darvish today.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Angels in the Outfield was amazing, one of the reasons I became an Angels fan. Also there two sequels - Angels in the ENDZONE and Angels in the Infield(downloading it atm)


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

CRAWFORD. SANDOVAL. PENCE. BELT. SANCHEZ. ARIAS. PEREZ. 5 HOME RUNS IN ONE GAME THAT NEVER HITS HOME RUNS IN ONE GAME! GIANTS!

HOLY FUCK THREE HOME RUNS FOR SANDOVAL?!? WHAT IS THIS, GAME 1 OF THE 2012 WORLD SERIES?!?

:mark:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Tigers getting murk


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Red Sox with DAT RAPE.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh shit the 20 run massacre!


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

14th inning..

EDIT: MATT ADAMS :mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

GOD DAMN IT BILLY HAMILTON.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Damn Boston the Tigers like to be wined and dined before they get FUCKED.

Srsly tho, glad to get the fuck out of Boston with 1. They always play terrible there. The one team I do not want to see them play in the playoffs.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

So what's up with Miggy? Is he on dl?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Just a nagging injury. Hasn't been able to run full speed (for him) for probably a good month now. Don't think a DL stint is needed, but he may be limited in action for a bit since they'll want him 100% for the postseason.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Forgot to post this yesterday, but WIL!

2 HR vs. the Angelols


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

rays are still terrible


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

lel


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Adam Jones only having 20 walks is somewhat shocking to me. I don't get how such a good player can have such little discipline.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Kinda wish I went to these Angels/Rays games, would have loved to meet Wil


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh look at that, a TERRIBLE TEAM owning the lelRays. :ti price


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

FUCK... MVPosey now has a fracture in a finger from catching a couple nights ago. LOL THIS SEASON


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The bear ate your entire team.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Church.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Dishonest Dub said:


> Oh look at that, a TERRIBLE TEAM owning the lelRays. :ti price


Why are we winning right now?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Angels are supposedly planning to trade Howie Kendrick in the offseason.

Obviously they're going to make room for Robinson Cano at second base, where he can immediately begin to hit his decline for them.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Ugh I would hate to see Howie go, I remember reading about Angels talking with the Dodgers for a trade involving him.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

If they were to sign Cano, wouldn't they be best off moving Kendrick to 3rd? Isn't that their glaring hole?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

No, it was the pitching. Blanton and Hanson got demoted, so they are looking to add a pitcher.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Well yeah. I was thinking offensively, though.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Angels are a mess. If they didn't have Trout I think they'd have one of the 3-4 worst cores to build around.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Perfect Poster said:


> Angels are a mess. If they didn't have Trout I think they'd have one of the 3-4 worst cores to build around.


Its been a frustration season for sure, but with the recent additions of kole calhoun, jb shuck, luiz jimenez and garrett richards back in the pitching rotation, there is a glimmer of hope for next season.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Love how the Angels became the new LOLYANKEES


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

LOOOOLLL Mike Napoli went YARD with the bases loaded in an epic at bat.

I don't even care for the Red Sox, but I love watching the Yankees screw up.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I guess with the Rays playing like fucking garbage, I should root for the Red Sox to murder everyone else in this division now? :blake


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Phil Hughes can fucking die now


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

24 hits for Tigers


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yusmeiro Petit has a perfect game through 8 IP, btw.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Absolutely NOTHING is happening in San Francisco right now. Absolutely NOTHING. Just a normal baseball game.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

PENCE!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

He's not going to get it. :kobe3

It'd be a disgrace for another shit pitcher to do it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Pence couldn't do it this time. :kobe8


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:lmao

ERIC CHAVEZ YOU FUCK


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOLPENCE LOLGIANTS


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

It's all good. I was at Cain's perfecto.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Petit's wife has GIANT cans


ANGELS!!!!!!!!!!!!! FRIERI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!TRUMBO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!TROUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'll be so fucking pissed if Seattle scores here, after Dez dropped the ball...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

WWF said:


> I'll be so fucking pissed if Seattle scores here, after Dez dropped the ball...


...L-O-FUCKING-L Rays fpalm


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lel


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

13 hours later and I just have to say, so proud of you, Yusmeiro Petit!

Mark Gardner, Dave Righetti and the specialized pixiedust the Giants organization store in trucks adjacent to AT&T Park may have claimed another miracle success story!

Or he'll be our Armando Galarraga, haha. 

_______________________

Jacoby Ellsbury is quite a player but he sure does break easily. Hope this foot injury isn't serious:



> Red Sox outfielder Jacoby Ellsbury is in a walking boot after an MRI revealed inflammation around the navicular bone of his foot, tweets Scott Lauber of the Boston Herald, and will get a second opinion on the injury. Ellsbury's doctors are set to determine whether he suffered a deep bone bruise or a fracture, tweets the Boston Globe's Gordon Edes. Somewhat more positively, GM Ben Cherington says that his "understanding is there's not a long-term concern here," making the key question "how do we manage it over the next several weeks," Tim Britton of the Providence Journal reports on Twitter.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say that Jonathan Papelbon is one ridiculously overpaid piece of shit.

EDIT: So fucked up that he gets to be the "winning pitcher" after blowing the save with a two-run lead going into the 9th by giving up the meatball homer to Simmons, and Freddy Galvis walk off homer in the bottom of the inning.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lelrangers another terrible team. :ti profar


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> NEW YORK -- With each swing, Mike Napoli and the Boston Red Sox are suddenly turning every game into slow-pitch softball.
> 
> Napoli hit two home runs, Jonny Gomes and prized rookie Xander Bogaerts also connected, and the Red Sox kept up their dizzying scoring spree at Yankee Stadium by bashing New York 13-9 Saturday for a fifth straight win.
> 
> ...


What a bad time for the Rays to suddenly begin tanking. It feels like it was just a couple of days ago that they were still in the divisional race. 

Now they're in the middle of that crazy AL wild card race.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Giants bleacher fan screamed: "I'VE GOT IT! I'VE GOT IT!" So the Rockies leftfielder thought the centerfielder was calling him off.

:lmao










Meanwhile, MVPosey with the home run! Lincecum! Brandon Belt! :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Jason Heyward has had his braces removed for the jaw, and is ready to take batting practice.

__________________

MLBTradeRumors' Steve Adams reports that the New York Mets are expected to target free agent-to-be Shin Soo Choo in the offseason. Everyone knows that the Mets are looking to make a statement and spend some money in the winter. It should be noted that they are among the early favorites to land Cuban first baseman Jose Darriel Abreu. 

__________________

From Charlie Wilmoth at MLBTradeRumors: 



> 11:11pm: The Red Sox are "all but certain" to pick up Lester's option, MLB.com's Ian Browne writes. But Browne also reports that the team won't lock itself into that decision until after the season is over.


___________________

No structural damage was found in Bryce Harper's left hip yesterday, but he's still going to sit out the next two games.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Why has no one mentioned Uribe hitting 3 bombs?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://espn.go.com/new-york/mlb/sto...s-remains-optimistic-avoid-tommy-john-surgery

Matt Harvey UCL tear story gets a little bit of an update courtesy of ESPN... 



> NEW YORK -- New York Mets ace Matt Harvey still hopes to avoid undergoing Tommy John surgery but plans to visit Dr. James Andrews Monday to gauge the medical need for the procedure.
> 
> Mets doctors diagnosed Harvey with a partially torn ulnar collateral ligament in his right elbow on Aug. 26, and the All-Star was shut down for the season.
> 
> ...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cubs in full spoiler mode..

..yay


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Texas is about done. Just can't hit again.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Same for Tampa. I'd be surprised if they make the playoffs, tbh.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Doesnt feel good, does it? I felt like this since july :lol


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

EAT IT TEXAS


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

So, anyone thinking that Derek Jeter's career may be closing in on its end? No doubt he opts in for 2014 with the Yankees, but, man, things aren't looking bright there at all for him.

There's also the chance the Yankees buy him out, but I kind of doubt that.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Send him to the Cardinals! We desperately need a veteran shortstop! :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I think it's time to take the Rays out back, and put 'em down. There's no life left in this team. They're done.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

DAT GRAND SLAM :mark: :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Contract the Rays, please.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

It all started when they had to travel from San Francisco to Oakland without the Bay Bridge in operation, *WWF*.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Jose Fernandez totally hung up to dry by his own team. That drama in Miami is on Chris Johnson and Evan Gattis. 

Check yourselves, Braves.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Jose might be the best pitcher in Baseball. srsly


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MOTHERFUCKING FRIERI YO LOLJAYS


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

OMFG RAYS WON A GAME


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> Andy McCullough @McCulloughSL
> 
> An oblique strain takes a month to recover from, usually. Might put Brett Gardner on ice for a while.


Cool play: http://baltimoresportsreport.com/gif-manny-machado-44252.html

Another cool play was Soriano stealing what looked like was going to be a home run off of Machado's bat. One of the broadcasters thought it was over the fence but Soriano revealed it to be in his glove a moment later with nonchalant coolness. Tit for tat?!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Hanley is made of glass.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Et tu, Brian Wilson?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I hate baseball. 

not srs


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

I hate baseball.

v. srs


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Baseball is a heartbreaking motherfucker.


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

Unless you like 20 different teams, baseball is a fucking heartbreaker.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

It's really terrible that MIA decided to boycott baseball this year and didn't field a team.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

The Beard has slayed the GIANTS


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*



> The Red Sox and Giants are scouting Cuban first baseman Jose Abreu in the Dominican Republic, Dionisio Soldevila of ESPNDeportes.com tweets. We've already heard reports of the Red Sox's interest in Abreu, and Boston seems like a good fit for Abreu -- the Red Sox have the financial resources to sign him, and Mike Napoli becomes a free agent after the season.


Interesting. Meh. Look forward to him being a part of the endless 5-hour Red Sox/Yankees games of the future, heh.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Latos throws 26 pitches in the first inning against the Brewers. Not on top of his game tonight.

This game does mess with your head. This is the best Reds team I have seen since 1990, but it seems like sometimes their heads just aren't into what they are doing. Way more talent than the 1990 world champs, but nowhere near as good of a team. I just hate it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Is Dusty still batting Cozart 2nd like an idiot?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Omens are obvious now. I GET IT.

Almost came back down 9-2 or so. Got it to 9-8 and Rios is called out at 3rd when he was safe. Dammit.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*



> The Red Sox and Giants are scouting Cuban first baseman Jose Abreu in the Dominican Republic, Dionisio Soldevila of ESPNDeportes.com tweets. We've already heard reports of the Red Sox's interest in Abreu, and Boston seems like a good fit for Abreu -- the Red Sox have the financial resources to sign him, and Mike Napoli becomes a free agent after the season.


I don't see Napoli going anywhere.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Pretty sure more than just the Giants and Bosox are scouting him/are interested in him.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Last night was fun, watching A's @ Rangers and then Giants @ Dodgers at the Kezar Pub in San Francisco. Good shit!

Rangers got screwed over last night, *MrMister*. Or at least probably so; we'll never know what would have happened if Rios had been called safe like he was. 

Meanwhile, the Giants slay Clayton Kershaw! Bumgarner! :mark:


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*



mblonde09 said:


> I don't see Napoli going anywhere.


I see them going places under the fat spanish waiter


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Yeah Deso, that's exactly what I was thinking when it happened. Damn shame we'll just never know. I'd rather they have lost due anything else other than a blown call. It was a tough call though and shit happens. Had Texas taken better care of business against bad teams...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Rangers suck so it doesnt matter.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

I implied as much in the previous post.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

I just wanted to say it


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

You're not wrong.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

At least they're not the Angels, who Astros made them their bitch :no:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

The Rays game isn't on Sun Sports, so I have to watch it on MLBN, where they're showing the Twins' broadcast. This makes me realize how great the Rays' commentators are, because this guy is terrible. Can't stand guys like Vin Scully, either.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Whoa no triple posting from Deso about tonight's game? Probably passed out.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

He's still busy at fapping at Hunter Pence and Brandon Belt highlights.

The Twins series came at a perfect time for Tampa.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

PENCE! BELT! MVPOSEY! PAGAN! SANDOVAL! BIG TIME TIMMY LINCECUM! 

19 runs, the most any team has ever scored, ever, in the history of Dodger Stadium!

Yeah!!! That's right! GIANTS!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Manny Machado now has 50+ doubles for the season. Last time a 20-year-old had 50 or more doubles in a season was Alex Rodriguez (who hit 54) in 1996. Both guys turned 21 in the July of their respective 50+ double seasons...

_______________

Todd Helton making his retirement, which everyone knew was coming at season's end, official:

http://www.mlbtraderumors.com/2013/09/todd-helton-to-retire-after-2013-season.html



> Todd Helton will retire from baseball at the conclusion of this season, the Rockies' longtime franchise player told Troy Renck of the Denver Post. Helton told Renck he unofficially decided during Spring Training that 2013 would be the end of his career (and hinted about it at the time) and while he pondered continuing playing due to improved health, the veteran slugger has now made the choice to hang up his cleats after 17 Major League seasons.
> 
> "It just seems like it's time. It's a young man's game. I am 40 years old," Helton said. "I am looking forward to doing something else besides baseball. Whatever that may be. I am not sure yet."


_______________

The Pirates have shut Wandy Rodriguez down for the season due to discomfort in the elbow and arm. 

_______________

This excellent game-ending play in the Royals/Tigers game yesterday is worth taking a look at and gives me warm fuzzies because it reminds me of a certain play in last year's World Series. No offense, *Perfect Poster*:

http://scores.espn.go.com/mlb/recap?gameId=330914106

_______________

And speaking of the AL Central, how about Ubaldo Jimenez since the All-Star break? He's been quite good. A little bit of luck, but still nice to see.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

PENCE! :mark:

Hunter Pence is the first San Francisco Giant to hit a home run in each game of a four game series against the Dodgers since Willie Mays, August 19-22, 1965.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Cant wait for Pence to be a Dodger next year :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

PENCE!

Shut up, *Dub*.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

FUCK YEAH!!!!! *GIANTS!*


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Can't wait til Jose is named ROTY :mark:


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*









E-C-DUB! E-C-DUB!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Arquimedes Caminero is going to be a STUD.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Rangers won't win another game this season.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Matty G couldn't pitch well in his REAL home. Feeling much better about the Rays at the moment, but it's still a bit sketchy being in the WC.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

CALHOUN, TROUT, TRUMBO, KENDRICK, WILSON GOAT ANGELS

oh and


Vladimir Guerrero officially retire :bron3


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Hunter Pence, National League Player of the Week!!! :mark:

__________________

Oof, dat Rangers September collapse. Damn.


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

They were saying on MLB Network that since Pence is a free agent after this year that he could be getting a 100 million dollar deal. I like Pence a lot as a player and he's been having a good season but that seems a bit over the top for a guy who's not going to be your #3 or #4 hitter.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Any team that gives Pence a $100 million deal is crazy. 

I'm hoping they can work something like 4/$52-60 out. I don't want him on a five year deal but if so, hopefully something like 5/70. Max.

Dude's had his career season this year, and I like him. It's funny how right now the Giants have the #11, #12 and #13 hitters in the National League (Posey, Pence and Belt). 

___________________



> Alex Pavlovic @AlexPavlovic
> 
> Scutaro had MRI on mallet finger today, Bochy will talk to him about possibly shutting him down.


Wow, I'm shocked, *SHOCKED* that playing through that injury to the point of letting it become warped for life was a mistake!

Ugh.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Angels will give him 100mil


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Vlad better be a first ballot Hall of Famer. He was a fucking animal in his prime and had to play half his career in baseball hell in Montreal and turf. 

I will call my shot.....Pence is from Dallas/Fort Worth. The Rangers need a bat (probably two) and will overpay for Pence....I think they will make a run at Brian McCann as well. With Michael Young's contract off the books they will have cash to spend. 

I love that A. Bartlett Giamatt quote and as a Texas Rangers fan since I was 9 (so like 1990) I know how it breaks my heart.....all....too....well.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*



MrMister said:


> Rangers won't win another game this season.


But I'm sure Yu will be awesome in his last few starts. 

FUCK!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> I will call my shot.....Pence is from Dallas/Fort Worth. The Rangers need a bat (probably two) and will overpay for Pence....I think they will make a run at Brian McCann as well. With Michael Young's contract off the books they will have cash to spend.
> 
> I love that A. Bartlett Giamatt quote and as a Texas Rangers fan since I was 9 (so like 1990) I know how it breaks my heart.....all....too....well.


Rangers will have to sacrifice their 2014 first round draft pick to the Giants if they want Pence. :side:

The A. Bartlett Giamatti quote is one of the perfect summations of baseball!

____________________

From Zach Links at MLBTR... http://www.mlbtraderumors.com/2013/09/nl-east-notes-harvey-collins-johnson-valencia.html

*The plan of action could change later this offseason, but for now, Matt Harvey has decided to try and avoid undergoing Tommy John surgery, according to Jon Heyman of CBSSports.com. The young Mets ace will try to rehab his right elbow for a month or two and then throw to see if he bounces back well from the partially torn ulnar collateral ligament.* 

I'm glad he's trying to search alternatives... He'll likely need Tommy John but he might as well attempt to exhaust another possible, if very unlikely, path toward recuperation. He has a small window (pretty much the next couple of months) where he can try the alternative to TJ surgery, because if he needs TJ surgery, he's going to miss 2014 anyway.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

I'm pretty sure they gain a first round pick though if someone signs Nelson Cruz. I could be wrong. Daniels (GM) likes Pence a lot. He would also be a great clubhouse fit. 

Do you think you guys will resign Lincecum? 



DesolationRow said:


> Rangers will have to sacrifice their 2014 first round draft pick to the Giants if they want Pence. :side:
> 
> The A. Bartlett Giamatti quote is one of the perfect summations of baseball!
> 
> ...


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

NATIONALS :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> I'm pretty sure they gain a first round pick though if someone signs Nelson Cruz. I could be wrong. Daniels (GM) likes Pence a lot. He would also be a great clubhouse fit.
> 
> Do you think you guys will resign Lincecum?


It all depends on whether or not you guys put a qualifying offer on Nelson Cruz. The reason I say with certainty that the Rangers would have to be willing to sacrifice a first rounder for Pence is because Sabean and the Giants have made it insanely clear that they are absolutely putting a QO on him the first minute they can. I don't know what the Rangers are thinking these days with Cruz; there has been a lot of contradictory talk with regards to him. It's clear that you guys are hurting a bit without him in the lineup. But I don't know how much that will affect what the organization does with him. You're right, though, that if the Rangers do place a qualifying offer on him, and someone nabs him later on in the offseason, they will be sacrificing their first round draft pick to you... Unless, of course, they finish in the bottom 10 of MLB teams in the regular season standings, in which case their first round draft pick is protected. 

Mmm, I'm pretty sure Lincecum's coming back. However, this dovetails nicely with the final sentences of my above paragraph. The Mariners are pretty clearly tanking, and there's a lot of talk about how much they want Lincecum. If the Giants merely place a qualifying offer on Lincecum, and their private negotiating window closes, and the Mariners finish with a bottom 10 record, they can sign Lincecum, Giants QO or not, and not have to sacrifice their first round draft pick. 

The Giants bringing Lincecum back will be made more palatable to me if they go after a legitimate #3 starter for the rotation in free agency or international free agency. At the moment, he's a #4, and maybe he's actually in the middle of becoming an actual "pitcher," and he'll get better next year as he continues to "evolve," so to speak, but I wouldn't want to bet the future of the rotation on that. As a #4, though, I'm cool with keeping him around, but the Giants need to make an upgrade to the rotation now that Barry Zito is _finally_ leaving.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

PAGAN! Holy crap he loves to beat up his former team, the Mets.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

:lmao @ Villar getting a face-full of Brandon Philips' ASS.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Giants will have money to spend no doubt with Zito off the books.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Following up *WWF*'s post, Jonathan Villar slides into Brandon Phillips's, ahem...

_So Astros_...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

best part of the giants game was when the mets outfeilder took out the mets shortstop. :shaq otherwise.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Hoping Theo really evaluates the team's performance this year under Sveum. Seemingly almost all of our building blocks have regressed from 2012 -> 2013 (Castro, Rizzo, Samardzija). Team fundamentals have also not improved one bit.

Not saying Dale doesn't deserve the job, but these are things to consider moving into next season. There has been little progression over the span of one year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

RAYS walk off in the 12th eppers


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*








/10


Nah good game. Texas just can't get that big hit.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

I mean, they got the lead there for half of an inning, but Nathan blew it. This series is pretty important in the WC race, so this walkoff is even more important than any other game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

And then they had a leadoff double, and then guys on 2nd and 3rd. Nothing. 

Nathan couldn't seal it though. He does that, then they don't fail later. BB, turns into a SB, turns into a run with a base hit.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

8 Straighht losses for the rangers now?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Nah they won last night, but they have lost so many more than they've won lately. This team is essentially done.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

No, they won yesterday.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*



DesolationRow said:


> Following up *WWF*'s post, Jonathan Villar slides into Brandon Phillips's, ahem...
> 
> _So Astros_...


The best part about that is Brandon Phillips holding the glove between his legs to tag the guy out _*while *_giving him the stink face. :clap
:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Today was maybe the best night of crazy baseball games all in one day that I can remember for a little while. I was at the Angels-A's game this afternoon, and I won some money telling friends that Balfour would blow the save (he's been horrible for Oakland for a while now, saw the Hamilton homer coming a mile away). Matt Cain! was brilliant, but the Giants' bullpen completely out-tanked the Mets, which takes special talent. MVPosey even stole a base! :mark: Mariners thrashing Verlander, Braves beating the Nationals Orioles/Red Sox, Rangers/Rays, Indians/Royals, Dodgers/Diamondbacks, the endless Reds/Astros game (lol) and so many other games with rather huge implications. So much fun, haha. 

Also, what's up with the Pirates not being able to beat the Padres? And the Pirates have been losing quite a few games at home recently, too. 

This is a cool story about Billy Hamilton, the first player to steal four bases in his first MLB game as a starter since 1920, I believe: http://www.cbssports.com/mlb/eye-on...tempting-to-assess-billy-hamiltons-true-value


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*



DesolationRow said:


> Following up *WWF*'s post, Jonathan Villar slides into Brandon Phillips's, ahem...
> 
> _So Astros_...


*Pretty sure that's sexual assault in most states.*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Mark Sanchez knows that feel.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

BUMGARNER. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

(One :mark: for each strikeout today.) Only one more strikeout needed for 200 this year!

Sweet, sweet master of the slutter.

EDIT:

George Kontos tweeting a picture of the Giants' rookies hazing at Times Square in New York City:

https://twitter.com/G_Kontos/status/380820807380779008/photo/1

:lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Glad to see that Yu's control is all over the place. Will it last? I doubt it.

*Edit:* WOW, Yu's control is terrible here. He just walked in a run.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

So, Bryce Harper's at bat song is Katy Perry's "Roar".


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Nightmares will be had. ^

BTW, does anyone else have this classic? Of course minus the BUST.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Why does ESPN keep saying this is the Dodgers' first division title win since '09 like 2009 was some ancient time ago? 4 years really isn't that long.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Because Espn is on their nuts


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*



Joel Anthony said:


> BTW, does anyone else have this classic? Of course minus the BUST.


Yes, I do have that! ...Somewhere in my home, heh.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Speaking of baseball commissioners, what do we all think about the two wildcard team format now? I hated the news coming off the ultra-dramatic finish to the 2011 season, and wasn't really hot about it last year, either, but now, I'm kind of changing my tune, enjoying it. Have to admit that the most purely fun race at this moment in time is that zany AL wildcard free-for-all. 

Lincecum vs. Sabathia in about five hours from the Bronx... Damn, imagine if each pitcher could take a time machine to, oh, say, 2009. What an unreal spectacle that would be!


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

I don't like the new format because of the one game series playoff. If you are going to do that, you might as well put a third wild card team in and have the bottom two play the one game. Otherwise, I don't see the point.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

I like it. It makes winning the division matter more.

NO ONE wants to be in a one game playoff in baseball. Way too random of a sport.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*



MrMister said:


> I like it. It makes winning the division matter more.
> 
> NO ONE wants to be in a one game playoff in baseball. Way too random of a sport.


Yeah, I don't know why I wasn't thinking of that. fpalm You can't have two wild card teams advancing, that would give one team a bye, and the MLB season is long enough as it is.

I still hate the one game playoff.

I'm sure it has nothing to do with my team likely being a wild card team this year. :side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Do agree with you, *MrMister*. It's made winning your division more paramount than it had been for quite a while. No one wants to see their team's life for that year hang in the balance in one measly game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Millar and Rose have the easiest job in Television, man. They chill in their respective offices at home and talk baseball for an hour. What could be better?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

fpalm

It's Yankee Stadium, FFS! Pitch righties in, lefties away, you dumb fuck! You just made Lincecum's line look horrible after he pitched so well tonight!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Giants giving up a grand slam to Arod is hilarious :ti


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

It's all good for the tank!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Man, Matt Adams would be a PERFECT fit for any AL team at DH. He's a damn good hitter, but there's just nowhere for him to play in St. Louis (when Craig's healthy). The dude's got tons of power, with solid ratios to boot.

*Edit:* What could've been a walk-off single for Zobrist hit Tommy Hunter's fat ass on the mound, and he was thrown out to end the inning. :mcgee1

*Edit 2:* Let it be known that I said that bit about Adams before he hit what could prove to be the game-winning HR.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

*LOS ROJOS! :mark:*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

I watched a bit of the Reds/Pirates game and holy crap what a rally for the Reds, well deserved win.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

GOD plz let the Rays end this soon.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

What the fuck is with Ron Washington? He was using Nathan in blowouts this past week but doesn't use him in the crucial 8th inning against the Royals to defuse a shit storm in what was pretty much a must-win? I don't get it. 

This Orioles-Rays game is awesome. Also, LOL Twins against the A's. Twins need to totally rebuild so badly.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Minnesota's got Buxton and Sano, two of the top prosoects in the game (Buxton probably being #1). They should be solid in a couple of years.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Sano definitely looks like a monster in the making. Just blowing right through the farm system. And Buxton has received comparisons with McCutchen, not entirely unjustifiably, either. 

They actually have a very solid bullpen for such a bad team. They kind of remind me of the Padres in that way. Starting pitching remains their big bugaboo, though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

This game is now the longest game in Tampa Bay Rays history. Yay?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Wow. Seems like there have been a few of those team "longest game ever" records broken this year. And not just for such a young team, haha.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

If Beckham can win this, I'll forgive the Rays for taking him over Posey.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

lol

Utter offensive futility despite a billion baserunners? I know dat feel.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

NOOO

Pretty sure TB is 0 for their last 16 with RISP. Beckham, you piece of shit. Like the entire 1st round of the '08 draft is better than him.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Hmm can the Indians maintain that WC spot? I'd like to think so, Rangers are in full meltdown.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

I could've done so much with my life during the 6 hours that I've watched this game.

Hellickson pitching now, which means the Rays will likely lose.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

*RAYS WIN IN 18 INNINGS*

I CAN FINALLY GO TO BED :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Good for the Rays...

________________

Since the Giants are back in New York City this week... Check out Willie Mays on the streets of New York City!

http://imageshack.com/i/j1maysstickballeditg


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

I think the Tigers are the best team in the AL..again. Deep rotation with Scherzer, Verlander, Sanchez and Fister. Good offense. But we are at the point that Tigers have to win a WS or history will judge them harshly. Went people look back at a team with a Triple Crown winner (Cabrera), MVP's (Cabrera and Verlander), Cy winners (Verlander and Schezer (probably) ) and HOFamers (Cabrera, Leyland (maybe) and Verlander (maybe) ) you gotta wonder why they couldn't win.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Tiger's bullpen should be worrisome, Red Soxs can easily take advantage from their struggles.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

How about the Red Sox, worst to first. I'm impressed with how they've turned that team around and jettisoned the malcontents. I'm amazed that the Dodgers managed to put it all together out west with those same malcontents after the brutal start to their season. 

Going to be a dogfight for the Wildcard in the AL right down to the end. Six teams technically still have a shot...Rays, Rangers, Indians, Orioles, Royals, and even the Yankees are still in the race. 

As a Cardinals fan, I was expecting a Pirate slide but amazed it hasn't happened. Definitely hoping the Cards can finish off the division. After the Brewers, final games are with the Nats and Flubs at home. 

Finally, I saw the buttslide. Very amusing moment, but also an example of how arrogant a jackass Brandon Phillips is. He just sits there and clowns around with holding the glove between his legs and then wonders why a player shoves his head up his ass. I am amazed that there was room considering that is where Phillips' head is most of the time.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Reds Soxs also have KOJI UEHARA, dude is fucking elite.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

The Angels are only 3 games under 500 now


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Tigers last year simply couldn't withstand the mighty Barry Zito, it's no great mystery.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*



BruiserKC said:


> Finally, I saw the buttslide. Very amusing moment, but also an example of how arrogant a jackass Brandon Phillips is. He just sits there and clowns around with holding the glove between his legs and then wonders why a player shoves his head up his ass. I am amazed that there was room considering that is where Phillips' head is most of the time.


BP got the out and that's all that matters. :
Not surprising to see a Cards fans disapprove of his behavior, though.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

So the Marlins are still in a delay and the game hasn't been officially called off. This is how AJ RAMOS's staying loose just in case.

http://instagram.com/p/ei8DmRQ6lI/#


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

GIANTS!!! That's right, Yankees! PETIT! ADRIANZA! PEREZ! CASILLA! ROMO!

...Meanwhile, LOL Rangers. Damn. Royals with a walk off grand slam in Kansas City, gives the AL West to Oakland and further changes the AL wildcard picture.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Braves clinch :mark::mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*



DesolationRow said:


> GIANTS!!! That's right, Yankees! PETIT! ADRIANZA! PEREZ! CASILLA! ROMO!
> 
> ...Meanwhile, LOL Rangers. Damn. Royals with a walk off grand slam in Kansas City, gives the AL West to Oakland and further changes the AL wildcard picture.


Should change their name from San Francisco Giants to South American Giants.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Yes LOL it up at my Rangers. This is what happens when you don't have a true 3 hole hitter, no protection for Beltre and going into the season you were relying on AJP and Berkman to drive in runs. 

I love Washington but he better not get fired. Sounds like it might happen. He has done a hell of a job this year considering how bad the hitting has been. Look at all the 2-1, 3-2 games they have lost this year. So frustrating. 

The should have resigned Napoli and as much as I love Profar they need to package him and go after Carlos Gonzalez or Mike Stanton (or whatever his first name is this week) in the offseason. Try and sign McCann and/or Shin-Soo Choo.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Hey, the White Sox clinched something, last place in the AL Central... (I know they have 7 games left and are only 4.5 out of 4th..don't worry, they've clinched last.)


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Haha, that's right, FLEX.



> New York Yankees ✔ @Yankees
> 
> LHP @CC_Sabathia suffered Grade 2 left hamstring strain in his last start. Recovery time is approximately 8 weeks.


Dammit, Giants. How rude.

Seriously, that's a bummer.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Jesse Crain was activated from the DL. If he can be as good as he was earlier this year, it'll be a fantastic addition to the Bullpen for the rest of the season, and hopefully into the postseason.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Manny Machado appears to have just sustained a very, very ugly-looking knee injury at the Trop. Oh, man.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Machado could be SERIOUSLY hurt. He was running down the line, stepped on the corner of the bag, and his knee twisted. He's immediately fell down, holding his knee. He's in serious pain.

*Edit:* Being stretchered off the field.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

*Yeah that was brutal looking. *


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Casilla and Markakis collide in the OF, allowing 2 Rays to score. :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

This is one of the craziest games I've seen all year from anyone... Casilla was, like, knocked out from his diving catch that saw his head collide with Markakis's knee. 

Then, Wieters is thrown out by Zobrist stretching a double into a triple with no outs (serious no-no!).

After that, McClouth with dat drag bunt for a double! LOL Beckham!

This game is sweet. A shame about the injury/injuries.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

JAMES LONEY PINCH-HIT WALKOFF HOMER! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

And that is the final nail in the Orioles' coffin. Quite a game, though. Could feel that walk off coming. Loney smashed that two-seamer.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

I REALLY want Loney back next season. Before the season, that's not something I pictured myself saying at all. I hated the signing at first, but man, I was wrong. He might be the MVP of the team this year.

Another thing I've learned this season: Evan Longoria is not the uber-elite, franchise defining player most thought he was. He's still fairly young, so hopefully that time will come, but that's not him right now.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Holy shit. :lmao I didn't even know this was possible.

http://mlb.si.com/2013/09/23/houston-astros-nielsen-rating/


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Sad what's happened to Halladay. 16 pitches today, 3 batters and nothing over 83. "Right arm fatigue" is what they're calling it. Free agent, 36 years old, dealing with injuries..don't know who'd sign him. Hard to watch. Can't believe it's only been 3 years since his playoff no-no...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Manny Muchacho


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

:deandre at machado's injury.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Three postseason teams from one division (NL Central). That has never happened before. Of course, the two wildcard spots for each league didn't exist until last year.

_______________

Mets want to spend, spend, spend in the offseason:



> Shin-Soo Choo has been rumored to be atop the Mets' wishlist this offseason, and ESPN's Mark Simon runs down the pros and cons of the team's reported interest. Choo will likely be linked to draft pick compensation, as the Reds figure to make a qualifying offer, and Simon notes that it's not yet certain if the Mets will have a protected pick. New York, of course, missed out on Michael Bourn last offseason due to their unwillingness to part with a first-rounder.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

:lmao

Through 5 innings, Matt Moore walks 6, gives up 3 hits, and the Yankees can't score ANY runs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*



A$AP said:


> Holy shit. :lmao I didn't even know this was possible.
> 
> http://mlb.si.com/2013/09/23/houston-astros-nielsen-rating/


That's pretty bad and it doesn't help that a lot of people in Houston don't get coverage of the Astros or Rockets since their TV deal only lets people with Comcast watch them.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

I feel a tremendous amount of guilt. Walking away from AT&T Park tonight, a Dodger fan asked me, as he fumbled around with his cell phone, what the area code was. I answered truthfully, "4-1-5." Hmm. 

__________________

So I see Wacha almost had a no-hitter for the Cardinals. I'll have to watch the replay of that one. 

__________________

Some good potential news about Manny Machado's injury: http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/9718723/manny-machado-baltimore-orioles-tears-ligament-acl-mcl-ok


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

I gave a yankee fan a jump near fenway few years ago after a sox-yankee game when his car wouldn't start. He was wearing an old paul o'neill jersey so figured he was a real baseball fan. If it were a pink hat wearing an a-rod jersey, probably wouldn't have lol.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Not sure if this was mentioned yet, but Chris Davis has more home runs than the Astros have wins.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Haha, that's funny, both *VRsick* and *Sidewinder*.

Mike Trout's agent is saying there will be no long term talks with the Angels anytime soon. 

Trout speaks:


> Although he told the Times that he “loves” playing for the Angels, Trout also indicated that he would be open to signing with another team when he becomes a free agent after the 2017 season.
> 
> “It’s about time to start looking for a house,” Trout told the paper. “I’m trying to see what direction my career takes me. Do I want to buy a house out here or some other place?”


Can I interest you in San Francisco, Mike? How about Tiburon? You could live next door to Will Venable, but play for a different NL West team. :side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

There isnt any hurry to talk long term atm, but when it does, banks are going to break. And no deso, there are EARTHQUAKES in san fran.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

:ti @ the Yankees

With 1 out, Myers hit a grounder that should've been a DP, but he legged it out and got on base. Loney singled, putting 2 on, and then Longo smashed a 3-R HR. DeJesus followed that up by hitting a solo shot on the very next pitch. DeJesus has been a damn good addition to the team, and almost an everyday starter since he came to Tampa.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Pretty sure I saw Cano throw up an "LA" sign, its happening.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

goodbye Yankees


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

LonGOAT! :longo :mark:


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Well Cubs win there final game in town..that's something atleast

and Punk added another knotch to his bedpost


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Todd Helton with a homer in his final game at Coors Field, in his first AB. Peyton Manning is in attendance, who was a teammate of Helton's at Tennessee, which I never knew. Turns out Helton was ahead of him on the QB depth chart, I'm assuming because he had to be a year or two older. 

Torii Hunter's reaction to Giambi's walk off last night was classic. 

Oh yeah, and another great Marlins 2013 moment.










He was called out. C.B. Bucknor on the 1s and 2s. The opposite angle is even better, because, he doesn't even tag him with the hand. It whiffs. :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

:lmao

That's not even close.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Back to back to back! YEAH! Time to get that ring now.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Gonna be nice seeing Anibal, Omar and Miggy back in town this weekend...

:bosh6


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Barry Fuckin' Zito with his FINAL farewell performance on his farewell tour! GIANTS win and in so doing win the season series with the dastardly Dodgers. Fun as hell to be at. ZITO! ABREU! SANDOVAL! MVPOSEY!

Tomorrow night is going to be unreal, with it possibly being Tim Lincecum's final start ever as a Giant.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*



Joel Anthony said:


> Todd Helton with a homer in his final game at Coors Field, in his first AB. Peyton Manning is in attendance, who was a teammate of Helton's at Tennessee, which I never knew. Turns out Helton was ahead of him on the QB depth chart, I'm assuming because he had to be a year or two older.
> 
> Torii Hunter's reaction to Giambi's walk off last night was classic.
> 
> ...


This is all very interesting... And LOL C.B. Bucknor.

_______________

Looks like there was a slight disagreement tonight in Atlanta: 










Carlos Gomez has always owned Paul Maholm. Maholm has brushed him back and hit him a few times. And this has happened as each guy has changed teams over the course of some years now. I don't know the full story of tonight's escapade but Gomez sure seemed like an ass with his behavior, lol.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

McCaan looked like he was about to chokeslam him. Had the fire in his eyes.


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Was it Freeman that just decked him from nowhere? That was intense

Anywho, Rays and Indians both go on 6 game winning streaks, all while the Rangers have been sitting 1 game back the entire time. Maybe it's just destiny that Ranger fans must suffer.



EDIT: Bleacher Report, reports that Robinson Cano will be seeking a 10 year/300 million deal this offseason :O


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Cano going HOLLYWOOD next season


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Anyway to watch the Yankees game tonight? Just watched what a couple of teams have done for him including my Red Sox but would love to see his final game at Yankee Stadium. Easily one of the most awesome guys to play the game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

It's not nationally televised? Interesting. I'll get it, since they're playing the Rays, but I guess you could stream it. Word is that Mariano wants to play OF a little bit, so we'll see if that happens.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

3 errors in one inning for the Rangers LOLOLOLOL


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

LONGO getting hot @ the right time - 2 HR, 8 RBI in last 3 games. :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*



Hateful Dub said:


> 3 errors in one inning for the Rangers LOLOLOLOL


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

This is the longest standing ovation I've ever seen. GOODBYE, MO. :mcgee1


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Jurickson fucking Profar!!!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Chris Perez almost just single handily screwed the Indians.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*



Joel Anthony said:


> Chris Perez almost just single handily screwed the Indians.


This Ranger fan wish he would have. 

F you Giambi!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Bah, game could have gone either way with how ugly the pitching was from both teams.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Yay, Timmeh! :mark:


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

It's like, as soon as the Rangers start winning games and there is just a little glimmer of hope for salvation, the Indians and Rays both go on 7 or 8 game win streaks and get to play the TWINS and the fuckin Blue Jays, respectively. It's like, I just don't know how much longer I can complain about everything.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Dodger fan was stabbed to death last night after the game in San Fran. These two teams take things way too seriously.



> The man who was fatally stabbed during a confrontation after a Dodgers-Giants game in San Francisco was the son of a Dodgers security guard, the team said Thursday.
> 
> Dodgers spokesman Jared Kaufer said Thursday that Jonathan Denver's father, Robert Preece, worked security at Dodger Stadium.
> 
> ...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Mo :jose.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Angels and A's need to step up their rivalry, where's the fan stabbings?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Angels are peaceful, they aren't roid up.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Angels and A's actually make trades with one another, too, like that Callaspo-Green trade back in July. 

Seriously, what idiots to come to deadly violence over a rivalry. I had just walked by that street corner about an hour earlier. 

fpalm


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Jayson Stark goes through three of the most logical candidates to succeed Bud Selig, who indeed will retire in late January 2015, right here:

http://espn.go.com/mlb/blog/_/name/...candidates-succeed-mlb-commissioner-bud-selig


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Cardinals are gonna clinch tonight :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Oh, man, Tigers. You're gonna give the A's home field advantage losing to the Marlins like that.

I bought a few ALDS tickets for the A's series, ought to be fun to have some playoff baseball in the Bay Area, heh.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Wow supporting the A's. What a new low, deso.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

I am classless and vile.

Meanwhile... Willie Mac Award Winner Hunter PENCE! BELT! PEREZ! BLANCO! ABREU! MVPOSEY! GIANTS!

There's no tanking in baseball! None whatsoever! You're out of luck, 1991 Reds!


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*



DesolationRow said:


> I am classless and vile.
> 
> Meanwhile... Willie Mac Award Winner Hunter PENCE! BELT! PEREZ! BLANCO! ABREU! MVPOSEY! GIANTS!
> 
> There's no tanking in baseball! None whatsoever! You're out of luck, 1991 Reds!


As far as I can see, the 2013 Reds are out of luck. This team is falling apart, and I don't see them getting their shit together anytime soon. And it will be more of the same next year again, if they don't get rid of Dusty Baker. I really am tired of this.


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

I just don't understand why the Indians won't lose a game. It's like they know that the Rangers are 1 game back or they might just be playing the Twins.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*



lil_dro said:


> I just don't understand why the Indians won't lose a game. It's like they know that the Rangers are 1 game back or they might just be playing the Twins.


They are winning games against sub .500 teams, a great advantage for them.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

While I would've liked to see the Tigers go for it more against the marlins instead of resting a lot of their guys early (or not even playing them) they weren't gonna get the top seed (Boston knocked them out of that chance with their W yesterday) and Oakland beat King Felix and has the tiebreaker, so they likely weren't gonna get HFA even if they tried.

Oh well, guess they'll just win in 4 :verlander


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

You say they'll win it in four, then post a smiley of Justin Verlander? He of the 3.56 ERA and 1.33 WHIP?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Why was chris archer pulled after two innings? did he get injured?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

I'd assume it was because he was struggling in the 3rd, but IDK. I'm watching the 'Canes game.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Bah fucking Jays


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*



WWF said:


> You say they'll win it in four, then post a smiley of Justin Verlander? He of the 3.56 ERA and 1.33 WHIP?


Still the GOAT, brah. 

But I should correct myself, they'll just win in 5 again clinching at Oakland because of :verlander


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

With a Rays loss today, Rangers will be tied up with them.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Don't throw dirt on the Rangers yet. Yu going tomorrow as well. This is why they play 162.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

It breaks your heart, *Pratchett*.

Well... Last night, after the game, Hunter Pence and Giants president Larry Baer spoke with one another and hashed out ideas on an extension in the clubhouse after Pence won the Willie Mac Award... Nothing official yet, but it's only pending a physical. Five year deal, worth $90 million. Whoa. That's... an overpay... I guess you just have to hope he delivers top-of-the-line production over the next three seasons to make it worthwhile. In so many ways the Giants operate kind of like the Yankees, but in so many other ways, they're the anti-Yankees. 

Now they're talking about giving Lincecum an extension before this weekend is through.

Ha, this organization...

I guess if they can get through with all of that this weekend they can actually look at the areas where they can improve the club in the offseason, heh.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Win 90 games and still miss the playoffs. That has to suck.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

PENCE! PEREZ!

Yeah, this AL wild card kerfuffle is crazy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Is there going to be a three way tie? I'm hoping for that, but not because I think Texas can do damage, or deserves one last shot, but because it'd be fun to watch.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Nah Indians arent losing, its going to be a crazy day tomorrow for sure.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

If there is a three way tie, then Rays would play at Cleveland on Monday for the top WC spot, then the loser would play at Texas on Tuesday for the second WC spot. Two winners would play on Wednesday to determine who faces the #1 seed in the ALDS. Fun fun.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*



MrMister said:


> Is there going to be a three way tie? I'm hoping for that, but not because I think Texas can do damage, or deserves one last shot, but because it'd be fun to watch.


With Yu and Holland in a short series and the way the pen has been that causes some problems. Not sure how I feel about Nelly coming back. Will the timing be there? Live to fight another day. Go get em tomorrow, Yu!


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Hunter Pence signs with SF for $90 million/5 years. The fuck? He is having maybe his best year of his career outside of 2009 but wow. I really like Pence since his days in Houston. He is a DFW guy and I saw him play in college. Plays his ass off and is a great club house guy. I was hoping my Rangers would bring him home in the offseason. But 18 mill per for him? Geezus.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*



> Cleveland 91 70 .565
> Texas 90 71 .559
> Tampa Bay 90 71 .559


Drama.

*MachoMadness*, it's definitely an overpay for Pence. You really have to bank on getting top-of-the-line production from him for the first three years or so of that deal to make it worthwhile. 

Sabean is reportedly sitting down with Lincecum right now, crunching numbers.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

TOO much drama for this baseball fan. I'd rather clinch a playoff spot in mid Sept haha. 

I have no problem over paying for someone if you feel like they are a good fit for what you are trying to do (Michael Young when he was a Ranger comes to mind) but damn 18 mill per? I mean again good year this year and plays his ass off every damn day. Shocked he got so much. 

Boras says he think Choo is worth 100 million? Hahaha go fuck yourself. I love Choo (dat OBP :mark but what the fuck ever. Hope my Rangers so after McCann. Dave O'Brien who writes for the ATL paper seems to think McCann will get 5 years/75 mill on the open market. I'd totally do that if I was the Rangers. He can catch for two years and play DH or learn first (Ron Washington playa) and he will hit 30 bombs a year playing half his games in Arlington. We need left handed thunder baaaaaaaaaadly. I really thought David Murphy would put together a 25-30 homer season (contract year too) but damn was I wrong. I'd love to sign McCann and Napoli (LOVE the guy...great clubhouse guy and dat OPS :mark to play first/dh. I like Mitch Moreland but he is not the answer at first. Just doesn't drive in enough runs. 

It's hard to see Lincecum in another uni.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Alot of FA guys will get overpaid since clubs will try to outbid each other, is just the way it is. I really like the combo of Gentry and Rios in the outfield, they really keep runners from getting that extra base.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*



Hateful Dub said:


> I really like the combo of Gentry and Rios in the outfield, they really keep runners from getting that extra base.


Agreed. I liked the Rios trade. Very comfortable with Martin/Gentry platooning in center. Need another everyday OF though. I'd like to move Kinsler to LF so Profar can play second everyday.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Kinsler is pretty effective at 2B, but I would think Profar would be an obvious for LF since he can cover more ground.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

SO SCARED about tomorrow.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*



Hateful Dub said:


> Kinsler is pretty effective at 2B, but I would think Profar would be an obvious for LF since he can cover more ground.


Kinsler is a little overrated at second. He has good range and can turn a double play pretty well but 31 errors the last two years. I'd rather move him to first or left. I think once Profar is given a shot everyday at one position he will flourish. In a perfect world he would have been in AAA all year but as bad as our hitting is this year (7th in avg, 8th in homers, 8th in runs, 8th in avg with RISP and 9th in OPS) we didn't have that luxury. Unless they are going to package Profar to try and get someone like Carlos Gonzalez or Stanton I think Profar has to play everyday in 2014. Makes no sense for him not to.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

omg CarGo in Arlington:mark::mark::mark:


I know it's not happening...OR IS IT


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Dude, we'd have the package (haha package) to do it I think. 

You start with Profar and Luke Jackson obviously. Throw in Leonys Martin (who I'm high on, he hit a wall second half but has upside) maybe Ogando or Robbie Ross (high on him but only so many spots, I think he can be a middle of the rotation guy)....

I think ...
Profar
Jackson
Martin
Ross

Would get it done....shit ton to give up a heart of the order guy is needed badly. Think of how good of a season Beltre would of had with consistent protection all year long. He'd be in the MVP race right now.


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> Dude, we'd have the package (haha package) to do it I think.
> 
> You start with Profar and Luke Jackson obviously. Throw in Leonys Martin (who I'm high on, he hit a wall second half but has upside) maybe Ogando or Robbie Ross (high on him but only so many spots, I think he can be a middle of the rotation guy)....
> 
> ...


I don't think JD would want to part with Martin, he is going to absolutely flourish next year. I'd switch Perez for Martin. Plus the next best CF we have is Gentry and his bat makes me want to vomit at times. And CarGo just isn't a very good CF.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Last day of the regular season :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

playoffs start next thursday?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Playoffs start today. Three teams in the AL trying to make it into the post season.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

well yeah true.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Rays woke the fuck up


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Henderson Alvarez has just completed nine innings of no-hit ball for the Marlins against the Tigers. Problem, the score is 0-0 going to the bottom of the ninth.

Wow.

__________

Are the Pirates and Reds going to fly out tonight from Cincinnati to Pittsburgh for the wild card game? This is so bizarre, heh.

Bad news for the Reds:


> Right-hander Mat Latos has a bone chip in his elbow and will be unavailable for the Cincinnati Reds’ wild card playoff game Tuesday in Pittsburgh.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

:lmao Tigers


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

And the Marlins win with a walk off wild pitch and the no-hitter is intact!

:lmao


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

WALK OFF WILD PITCH


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Two days ago, the Rays were 92% favorites to go into the postseason. The last two days have not been kind. This game right now is becoming increasingly interesting, Jays making a comeback in the 7th inning, bases loaded, one out, down 7-4. Aaaand, Maddon engineers an ejection, and they get a double play to end the inning. 

____________

If one were to believe in momentum as a thing, the Tigers are really not going into the postseason in a good way. If the Indians win today, they will have finished the season one game back in the AL Central behind the Tigers. They're on a nine game winning streak, but still.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

This game is too much for my heart, man.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

The Rays' postseason aspirations rest with Fernando Rodney. 7-6 Rays, bottom of the 9th.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Relying on Fernando is probably the last thing you want to be doing, too. PLZ PULL THROUGH. :mcgee1


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Huge strikeout there. One out away for the Rays.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

OH MY GOD, THEY DID IT. :mark:

TEX, plz lose.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Rays win.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

If Rangers get out of this, I see them getting out of the wildcard.


:lol at putting Gutierrez in, Angels dont care anymore.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Fucking Angels... Not even trying to spoil things for a division rival. Lame.

This is interesting:


> Pirates have been around 131 years. Indians have been around for 112. 2013 is 1st time both teams will go to the postseason in the same year


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Ugh, looks like it'll be Rays @ Rangers tomorrow. Rays will start Price. He's obviously a great pitcher, but Cobb has been the team's best by-far this year.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

This will be exciting. :mark:

Hahaha, of course it's the Rays and Rangers battling it out in the earliest round possible. 2010 and 2011 flashbacks...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

FUCK YES!!!!!!!!! RIVETING FINAL DAY OF THE YEAR DRAMA!!!! ZITO GETS TO THROW HIS FINAL PITCHES AS A GIANT AS HE STRIKES OUT THE RETIRING MARK KOTSAY TO A STANDING OVATION AND CURTAIN CALL!!! BLANCO GETS INJURED IN THE 9TH INNING BUT PEGUERO HIS REPLACEMENT, BATS FIRST TO LEAD OFF THE BOTTOM OF THE 9TH, HITS A GAME-TYING HOME RUN TO MAKE IT 6-6!!!!!!! THEN THE BASES ARE LOADED AGAINST HUSTON STREET WITH NO OUTS AND THE INSPIRATIONAL INSECTOID ALIEN BEING HUNTER PENCE HITS THE WALK OFF TO WIN THE GAME!!!!!!! FUCK YES I LOVE YOU GIANTS!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Yay for my Rangers! Getting hot at the right time. 

Tough draw tomorrow against the Rays and Price. The Rangers do pretty well against Price (current roster is hitting .318 against him) and Martin Perez is going for the Rangers. Perez has 7 wins since the All Star break and has pitched really well in Arlington (ERA around 3) this year. He is only 22 so hope he is ready for a moment like this. Should be a good, close game. Probably in the 4-3, 3-2 range. Nathan has pitched 4 days in a row. He is a gamer and will want the ball if needed but that worries me. Glad as a Ranger fan to at least be in this position. Didn't think this would be happening a week ago today.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*



lil_dro said:


> I don't think JD would want to part with Martin, he is going to absolutely flourish next year. I'd switch Perez for Martin. Plus the next best CF we have is Gentry and his bat makes me want to vomit at times. And CarGo just isn't a very good CF.


I like Martin a lot too. We desperately need someone else who can drive in runs though and protect Beltre. I think Beltre would be up there in the MVP race this year with better protection. Really don't wanna trade Martin Perez though. Very high on that kid. Good to see other Rangers fans out there. Been a fan since I was 9 (so 1990) and have fam down there. Make it down there once a summer. 



MrMister said:


> Playoffs start today. Three teams in the AL trying to make it into the post season.


It's been playoff mode for 10 days essentially haha. Not good for my heart, nails and hair line. 



DesolationRow said:


> Fucking Angels... Not even trying to spoil things for a division rival. Lame.
> 
> This is interesting:


Maybe the Angels should sign Joe Nathan, AJP, Nelson Cruz and David Murphy in the offseason haha. Oh Anaheim. I'm pretty excited to not see Mike Trout's face for 6 months though. Damn animal that kid. Geezus. Next year a heart of the order of Trout/Ham/Pujols could be sick.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> Maybe the Angels should sign Joe Nathan, AJP, Nelson Cruz and David Murphy in the offseason haha. Oh Anaheim. I'm pretty excited to not see Mike Trout's face for 6 months though. Damn animal that kid. Geezus. Next year a heart of the order of Trout/Ham/Pujols could be sick.


Angels line up for next year should be 

CF Mike Trout
2B Howie Kendrick
DH Albert Pujols
LF Kole Calhoun 
RF Josh Hamilton
SS Erick Aybar
1B Mark Trumbo
3B JB Shuck
C Chris Iannetta


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Oh, Astros...



> HOUSTON — The Houston Astros have broken the major league record for strikeouts by batters in a season.
> 
> J.D. Martinez took a called third strike from New York Yankees reliever Dellin Betances that ended the ninth inning Sunday, giving Houston 14 strikeouts for the game and 1,530 for the season.
> 
> ...


What makes this all the more impressive is that this is their first year in the American League, so the Astros don't have the pitcher batting anymore. I believe the AL record is somewhere around 100 K's fewer, so they pretty much shattered the most relevant record. 

_________

*MachoMadness*, that's funny about the Angels and Rangers. Angels are going to need to improve their pitching, that much is certain.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*



Hateful Dub said:


> Angels line up for next year should be
> 
> CF Mike Trout
> 2B Howie Kendrick
> ...


I don't know about Trout back in that leadoff spot. Yes he did a great job there last year but think what he'd do next year hitting 3rd with Ham and Pujols protecting him. 

I like Hamilton despite his divaness and big mouth. I wish him well and I root for the guy. Except for when he plays the Arlington 9.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

2014 MLB Draft Order is now unveiled, per MLBTradeRumors.com:



> Without further ado, here's the order.
> 
> 1. Astros
> 2. Marlins
> ...


We all know the Cardinals, with the worst pick at #31, will pick the best prospect of the class who will win the 2015 NL Rookie of the Year Award. 

Also, *WWF*, *MrMister*, *MachoMadness* and other Rays and Rangers fans, do know that if your team happens to lose tomorrow night, you will have the consolation prize of having the 22nd pick in next year's draft rather than the 23rd. :side:

Top ten picks are protected, and already the New York Mets are finding themselves linked with sure-to-be qualified Shin Soo Choo as but one example of a "bottom 10 team" looking to take advantage of this scenario.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Chicago baseball :mark:


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

I'm not Peter Gammons but I saw Carlos Rodon from NC State pitch live last year (College World Series) and he's the real deal. I'd be shocked if he isn't one of the first picks. Turner (their SS) is damn good as well. Tyler Beede from Vandy (RHP) will go very high. Kyle Schwarber is a stud too. Catcher for Indiana (also made the CWS) but will probably play first in pro ball. 

First pick will probably be Touki Toussaint. HS pitcher from Florida who is being compared to Doc Gooden.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Oh so Touki punched his girlfriend too.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Yeah and neglects his kids and has drug problems haha. 

Stuff wise, bro. Watch his videos. Kid looks filthy. I like Rondon a lot. Houston should take him IMHO. I'm very high on Appel (their first pick last year) and him and Rondon would help stock their farm. I do like the Disastros being shitty though. 

Wish I had found this baseball thread sooner.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

What a way to end the season for my Fish. UNDEFEATED since extending DOBBS for one more year. Can't wait to see how the BIG THREE Jose/Hendo/Eovaldi do in '14 as the anchors of the staff. 

But that's next year. It's all about RAYS / RANGERS tomorrow night. Stoked. Nothing better than do or die games and we're getting two in three days. 

Also saw a very interesting tidbit the other day. Andy Pettite has never had a losing record in his 18 year career and that's just amazing.



MachoMadness1988 said:


> First pick will probably be Touki Toussaint. HS pitcher from Florida who is being compared to Doc Gooden.


Dat Haitian Sensation.


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

Joel Anthony said:


> But that's next year. It's all about RAYS / RANGERS tomorrow night. Stoked. Nothing better than do or die games and we're getting two in three days.


Oh no amigo, we are getting 3 do or dies in 3 days. Rays/Rangers tomorrow, winner of that vs Indians on Wednesday and the Pirates/Reds on Tuesday. Going to be a helluva week!




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Yeah, them too! completely forgot about the NL WC with the greatness of that AL race.

I'll take the Pirates over the Reds. Marlon Byrd has been on fire since going to Pittsburgh. Not so sure how their lineup can hold up but they may find the magic.

The Rangers will feed off the home cooking. Rays are under .500 on the road. 

The Indians will then get that same cooking and beat Texas but I can see Perez blowing it in the 9th. 

After that:

Cardinals d. Pirates 
Dodgers d. Braves 

Red Sox d. Indians 
Tigers d. Athletics 

Dodgers d. Cardinals

Red Sox d. Tigers

Dodgers d. Red Sox

Taking the Dodgers simply because I think their top 3 starters are by far the best trio in the post season. Their lineup ain't too shabby either. It would be cool to see Pittsburgh go on a run though.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Yeah, *MachoMadness*. There's a not-entirely-unlikely possibility that the 2014 draft class could be of the magnitude of the 2005 draft class, in terms of breadth and depth. But even then, at this stage, Carlos Rodon has distinguished himself from the entire rest of the pack. 

Tyler Kolek is a very intriguing kid, 6'5", 240, touching 100 with decent secondary stuff. 

I love Touki Toussaint! Has had a 70-grade fastball for a long time already, touching 97 and a 70-grade breaking ball that is one of the best in the entire class. 

Vandy's Tyler Beede should go high, although there was some talk that he might not go as high as was originally thought. But, again, I'm sure a lot of these guys' perceived and projected standing will continue to fluctuate in the next 6-8 months.

Grant Holmes, high school kid (Conway, I think?) with athleticism to spare, 92-95 fastball with location and a beautiful plus curve. 

Jeff Hoffman at East Carolina is another good arm to look out for.

Oh, and Luke Weaver from Florida State looks like a stud, hitting 97 with a mystifying plus changeup and okay curveball. 

As far as bats go, I like Jacob Gatewood as a raw, physical specimen toolsy type (6'4" power-hitting shortstop) but some scouts are down on his defense (may very well not stick at SS, maybe a future third baseman) and his swing is apparently in need of a lot of work (no surprise).

Max Pentecost (what a name, lol) is said to potentially be the best all-around catching prospect from the college ranks since Posey, has continued to look grand at the Cape Cod League. 

Of the third basemen, Jack Flaherty is among the ones with the most upside, from Harvard Westlake High School (committed to North Carolina if I remember right), great all-around athleticism, good footwork, graceful, smooth swing and potential plus power. From video I've watched, he has a precocious understanding of his position.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

I went to high school with Alex Gordon (he is a little younger but I graduated with his older brother) that 2005 draft class was fucking stacked.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Nervous about this game today as a Ranger fan. I think Perez will pitch well and if not I think we have the pen to keep us in the game but our lineup has been so up and down (mostly down) this season and we hit like .245 with RISP. Anything can happen in a one game setting. Also hope Nathan is ready to go since he has thrown 4 days in a row. Should have used Soria in the 9th yesterday IMHO. Oh well we will see.


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

*The Sports Lounge 34 September 30, 2013*

http://sportsloungeblog.tumblr.com/

0:00-22:00 Drue Aman and Travis Kriens preview the American League playoffs.
22:00-39:35 National League playoff preview and World Series picks.
39:35-51:00 Award winners (Cy Young/MVP/ROTY)
51:00-1:04.30 A look back at our good and bad preseason MLB picks and giving Cano $300 million.
1:04.30-1:26.50 Putting to bad the 2013 Minnesota Twins season and looking at the future.
1:26.50-1:39.16 Some football talk to wrap up the show.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

One thing Rays will have to worry about is baserunners, Rangers love stealing bases(I think they were in 2nd for most bases stolen)Im HYPED for today's game. Picking Rangers to win this.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

So long gay boy to Sveum. Pretty ecstatic that he is gone. The core players all regressed significantly.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

The new Baseball playoff format sucks. rooting for the Rays to pull a few games out of their ass so the Sox can personally send them to the golf course early. 

Red Sox-Detroit in the ALCS
Braves-Pirates in the NLCS

Those would be the teams I would like to see in each championship series. Atlanta and Pittsburgh need something to cheer for with such awful NFL teams.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Mets extend manager Terry Collins for two years; Twins extend manager Rod Gardenhire for two years. 

__________

Hour and a half away from sudden death at Arlington. :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Red Sox-Dodgers WS is what the people want


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*



Notorious said:


> Red Sox-Dodgers WS is what the people want
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That is the last thing I want.

I want Braves/Rays or Braves/A's


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Ugh, Cruz being able to play is fucking stupid.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*



Maple Leaf Muscle said:


> That is the last thing I want.
> 
> I want Braves/Rays or Braves/A's


A's? You are dead to me.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*



WWF said:


> Ugh, Cruz being able to play is fucking stupid.


Why? Will you say that if he goes 0-4 with 4 K's? He was suspended and served his suspension.

As a Ranger fan I don't want to resign Nelly whatsoever. But he did his time.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Rangers should have learned from the Giants last year with Melky Cabrera. The baseball gods may not take kindly to Nelson Cruz being reinstated. :side:

Or, uh, maybe they the baseball gods are still getting used to all of this "second wild card" business and won't notice. :side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

LOL TBS

LOL JENNINGS

"He wanted something electrifying to happen at second, and it electrified these Texas fans." 

There's a death penalty joke in there somewhere. :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Ugh, Desmond...

Still a good start for Tampa, though.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

John Smoltz: "Is it just another regular season game? Well, it's not."

LMAO


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

LONGO GOIN' HARD :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

This game has a lot of stupid baserunning in it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

beltre and aj are hacking so much


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Evan Longoria is a perfect man.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*



WWF said:


> Evan Longoria is a perfect man.





WWF said:


> Another thing I've learned this season: Evan Longoria is not the uber-elite, franchise defining player most thought he was. He's still fairly young, so hopefully that time will come, but that's not him right now.


:bosh5


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

He's a perfect man, not a perfect baseball player. :kobe8


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

LOL UMPIRES


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

FUCK 'EM


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Bullshit call is bullshit:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

If the Rays lose by a run because of that, Selig won't live to see his retirement. :bosh4


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

There's no greater sign of the coming of autumn than a hundred and one shots of a grumpy, disappointed, angry and flummoxed Nolan Ryan on TV.

(Sorry, Rangers fans. But c'mon, it's kind of funny. At this point I'd be looking for gallows humor, too. It helps. It soothes.)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

They'd have won the division and not been in this position if they were better.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

SAM FULD, YOU AMAZING MOTHERFUCKER! :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Brutal, but funny: 



> Delmon Young has mixed feelings about Sam Fuld scoring a crucial run.
> 
> — Bill Baer (@CrashburnAlley) October 1, 2013


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

would you start Cobb before Archer, WWF?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Without a doubt. Cobb's the team's best pitcher; I would've been much more comfortable with Cobb in this game than Price.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Tip of the cap to Price and the Rays. I'm pulling for them in the AL for sure.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*



DesolationRow said:


> Bullshit call is bullshit:


One of the worst calls ever. Wow.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

What do you guys think happens with Texas this offseason, *MachoMadness* and *MrMister*? Is Washington finally gone?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Finally gone? Wash is a damn good manager. I fuckin hope not. He just won 91 games (more than the 2010 World Series team with much less talent) with our #2 (Harrison) and all the Cruz drama. The hitting sucked this year. When you are relying on Berkman and AJP to drive in runs that's a problem. 

Pitching is championship caliber. Nathan probably walks at the end of the year. With Scheppers, Feliz, Soria one of those guys will close. Rotation could be incredible next year. Find some protection for Beltre. I'd love to sign McCann. Maybe Napoli. They need a bat or 2...one of which left handed. For the love of God too if they don't trade Profar he needs to play every day. Commit 500 at bats and a position to him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

I really don't know. I need some time off from baseball. Seasons are so long and grueling.

Beltre jacked 30 HR and a lot of those were solo shots. Need fuckers on base in front of him. Of course, he could see different pitches with men on, but still, need better hitters in front of him. A good bat behind him pls as well. I only want the world...OR GIANCARLO:mark:


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Agreed. I'm gonna drink some Oktoberfest, put on a rasslin dvd and fall asleep. 

CarGo > Stanton

I'd love to have either one and probably even trade Profar for either one. At least CarGo. 

Money to spend, bats needed, etc.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

I only mention Stanton because I was saying how he'll be Ranger all season. I'd rather have CarGo too, but realistically Texas will get neither.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Why trade either one of those guys? I see why though if someone wants to overpay prospect wise. McCann would be a great fit.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

Cruz being the last out was pretty hilarious. Congrats to the Rays, cant wait for the WC game.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

first post in the mlb thread. hi everybody!

fuck the rays

where to start...
why was PURESHITSTAIN batting 5th against price in the first place? there were two rbi situations for him and he shouldnt have been hitting 5th. and then in the 9th when you need base runners you keep him in, this fucker swings at everything and gets almost no walks, instead of pinch hitting profar or soto?????? is wash this dumb? either drop him in the order or start soto. why pull perez even though he retired 8 straight and was rolling? (he'll be great down the road - future star.) then oganda comes in and gives up a run. and then, beltre and rios barely miss home runs wich looked like they were crushed, instead longoria gets one which looked like a fly ball. fuck this game


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*

:ti


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*



WWF said:


> :ti


:ti


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*



StarzNBarz said:


> first post in the mlb thread. hi everybody!
> 
> fuck the rays
> 
> ...


Probably because he was getting decent hits and driving in runs towards the end of the season, BUT Soto would have been a better choice to have in the line up, as well as Profar.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: MLB: It breaks your heart. It is designed to break your heart. - A. Bartlett Giam*



DesolationRow said:


> Yeah, *MachoMadness*. There's a not-entirely-unlikely possibility that the 2014 draft class could be of the magnitude of the 2005 draft class, in terms of breadth and depth. But even then, at this stage, Carlos Rodon has distinguished himself from the entire rest of the pack.
> 
> Tyler Kolek is a very intriguing kid, 6'5", 240, touching 100 with decent secondary stuff.
> 
> ...


Look out for Miami's CHRIS DIAZ. :mark:

Not sure if he'll come out next year but it wouldn't surprise me a bit.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Braves are leaving Uggla off of the NLDS roster. :ti


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

easily the best pirates crowd ive ever seen. wish i was there


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

Cueto looks absolutely shaken, wow. Not a good start at all. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I absolutely tip my cap to all of these Pirates fans. This "CUE-TO!" chant is fucking brilliant grade-A+ trolling of the first order.

Fucking brilliant.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

CUEEETO CUEEEETO

great catch by frazier, really may have saved the game


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Pitcher hits! Fuck the DH!


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

and lol at whoever said "this is what 21 years of frustration dressed in black looks like"


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

:mark: RAISE THE JOLLY ROGER :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Reds could not get out of their way. Great game for the Pirates, though. 

One last salute to Adrian Beltre and the season he had for Texas:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Amazing game for the Pirates, cant wait for the series against the Caribbean Cardinals


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Early Byrd catches the fastball:


> The Reds could have claimed outfielder Marlon Byrd, who the Pirates acquired in August, but they passed on the chance, Ken Rosenthal of FOX Sports notes (on Twitter). Byrd was owed near the league-minimum salary and was in the midst of a solid year, and it was well-known that the Reds' division rivals in Pittsburgh needed an outfielder. The Reds had waiver priority, and thus could have blocked the Mets from trading Byrd to Pittsburgh. But they didn't, and he homered against them in their 6-2, season-ending loss to the Bucs Tuesday night. The primary purpose of claiming Byrd would have been to block the Pirates from getting him, but it's worth noting, too, that the righty Byrd could have been quite helpful for the Reds tonight against Bucs lefty starter Francisco Liriano, who baffled the Reds' lefty-heavy lineup with sliders.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Very excited for the Pirates/Cardinals series :mark

Can you imagine a Pirates/Indians WS :shocked:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't see any way that the Indians can make it past the Rays, Red Sox, AND Tigers/A's.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I don't expect it either, but it's still a possibility.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> Early Byrd catches the fastball:


Yeah, that was quite the topic on local radio after that came out. Not only did the Reds desperately need someone like Byrd, but to just let him slide to the Pirates like they did? A lot of fans, myself included, were looking at Jockety like "What the FUCK, man?" _At the very least_ the Reds could have blocked the trade.

There were a lot of stupid mistakes made this year that added up, and led to the Reds demise.

Someone clearly dropped the ball on that one.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Cueto dropped the ball


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Let's go Rays tonight :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Marlon Byrd broke his streak of 1,250 games played without a Postseason appearance last night. Tonight, David DeJesus will break his, at 1,277. Adam Dunn leads the list at 1,870. :deandre

*Edit:* Delmon DHing over Joyce is odd/disappointing.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Dunn has been on TWO winning teams since his career started in 2001. The 2008 Diamondbacks (who he didn't even play for the whole season) and the 2012 White Sox. Ouch.

EDIT: After the August 11th, 2008 trade for Adam Dunn, Arizona went 22-22. :side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Still disappointed in Delmon Young as the DH tonight, *WWF*?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'd like to apologize to Joe Maddon for doubting his genius mind.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Moral of the Adam Dunn story... it's hard to win when you strike out that much. Balls aren't put in play, then things can't happen. Simple as that really.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Congrats Rays. I'm still totally not rooting for this team. I hope the Red Sox destroy you.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Hopefully I get Rays/Braves :mark:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

I see Cards and Red Sox in the World Series, with Cards taking it in six :webber

I actually wouldn't mind seeing the Pirates go through though, been a long ass time since they have been in a World Series.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Feel bad for the Indians but they have a good crew to build on for next season. Rays/Boston is :mark:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

El Conquistador said:


> Moral of the Adam Dunn story... it's hard to win when you strike out that much. Balls aren't put in play, then things can't happen. Simple as that really.


Even as bad as the Reds hitting could be, I would rather have Ludwick in left field than Dunn. Solo home runs getting hit for every five strikeouts just doesn't do much good.


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

LETS GO CARDINALS!!!!!!!!!!! 12IN13, 12FOR6


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Fuck Cardinals, Fuck Dodgers


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah, I'm pulling for the Cards. I know it's sacrilegious coming from a Cubs fan, but I like how that organization operates. Hope they win it all this year.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

burnett's looked off the entire game. thought someone shouldve been warming up in the second, cant let shit like this happen


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's not like the Pirates were going to score on Wainwright anyway. Take this loss and hope for better results in Game 2.


But holy shit what an awful inning for Burnett.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

> HASTINGS, Mich. (AP) -- Former major league outfielder Chad Curtis was sentenced Thursday to seven to 15 years in prison for inappropriately touching teenage girls.
> 
> Curtis was sentenced in Michigan by Barry County Circuit Judge Amy McDowell, who called the two-time World Series champion a ''predator.''
> 
> ...



http://sports.yahoo.com/news/ex-mlb-player-chad-curtis-183209618--mlb.html


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, rough to learn about the Byrd deal and how the Reds could have blocked the Pirates from acquiring him, *Pratchett*.

___________

Looks like Ron Washington will be back with a new deal in Texas:

http://espn.go.com/dallas/mlb/story/_/id/9764410/texas-rangers-want-extension-ron-washington



> ARLINGTON, Texas -- Texas Rangers general manager Jon Daniels said Thursday it's his preference that manager Ron Washington's contract be extended past the 2014 season.
> 
> Washington, who has managed the Rangers to four consecutive 90-plus win seasons and two World Series appearances, is signed only through next season.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

RAILCAM:mark:

KERSHAW:mark:

DODGERS:mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Anyone not rooting for :verlander & co. can exit this thread stage right. No excuses.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Is it bad that I dislike the Tigers more than the Red Sox?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Is that because the Rays are dirty and throw at the Tigers best players? 

Actually don't remember what happened b/w the two but iirc wasn't Maddon bitching about something about the Tigers complaining about the calls or some shit?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I have total hatred for the Tigers. Reminds me of how the Yankees used to buy everything to contend each year. F*ck that shit hole city.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't remember, they've just got a bunch of players that I don't like. I do love Prince, however.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

It's just not the National League side of the postseason without the Braves tripping all over themselves. Fucking chokers!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

El Conquistador said:


> I have total hatred for the Tigers. Reminds me of how the Yankees used to buy everything to contend each year. F*ck that shit hole city.


Aside from Prince who have they really splurged out to get in FA? Scherzer/Fister/Sanchez were all acquired in trades, as was Infante/Cabrera/Iglesias/Peralta/Dirks. Hunter and V-Mart I guess were FA's as well, but they weren't top guys when they were on the market. Other important guys were drafted.

U just jelly Tigers are better run than both Chicago teams combined :verlander



WWF said:


> I don't remember, they've just got a bunch of players that I don't like. I do love Prince, however.


From an opposing fans POV I can't really think of many hateable guys on the Tigers lately. Valverde for sure (although he was hated probably even more by his own fanbase) and maybe :verlander (who I won't lie can come off as a big dick when he complains about calls, just or unjust). Other then that it just seems like they got a bunch of latino players and rather uncharismatic guys like Jackson, Fister, etc.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ugh, Braves strike out 15 times. :kenny They better hope to win the next 3 so they don't have to face Kershaw again. Medlen striking out the side in the 1st inning had me :mark:ing out. The Kershawn raped us. 

I actually missed Uggla a little, even though he is the Strikeout King. Oh well, bring on Greinke.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So, the Reds fired Dusty Baker. Perhaps they can find a manager that could put together a sensible lineup?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

12 pm start time for the Cards game? The fuck is this shit.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

:hb

:mark:

I don't even care if the door hits Dusty on the ass on his way out of here...


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Hyped for the A's game tonight. Verlander on the mound, but we have homefield, momentum and their best player is playing through injuries. 

hopefully we get some revenge for last season


----------



## ThaKing (Jul 21, 2006)

Cards game is on MLB network? This sucks, anyone know of a stream?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL DUSTY BAKER.

_________

Going to tonight's Tigers-A's game! :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Today's the day for ridiculous contract-possessing players filing lawsuits: Albert Pujols filing against Jack Clark, and Alex Rodriguez suing Major League Baseball! 

Haha:



> ALEXANDER EMMANUEL RODRIGUEZ,
> Plaintiff,
> v.
> MAJOR LEAGUE BASEBALL, OFFICE OF
> ...


:mark:


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> LOL DUSTY BAKER.
> 
> _________
> 
> Going to tonight's Tigers-A's game! :mark:


Damn son, I'm jealous. I thought about it but I have to work at 6 AM tomorrow morning...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh, that's rough. 

It's going to be Scherzer for Detroit tonight, Verlander tomorrow, apparently. Not surprising considering their respective seasons.

It should be noted that even with his struggles, Verlander was worth over 5 WAR this year, it's just that he had not posted anything below 6.3 in WAR for the previous four seasons. 

_______________

Oh, look, there's another Cardinals reliever, a lefty, who throws 98 mph and posted a 0.45 ERA for St. Louis this season. Picked in the 41st round of the 2008 draft. They find these guys under their couch cushions all the time. Makes sense, makes sense.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Should be a fun series. I think we can pull it out with home field this time around. On paper those two starters are tough to overcome but as long as they aren't getting ridiculous zones (like last year) I think the bats in our lineup can work the count and get them out of there before we feast on their bullpen.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

critical win. advantage us. ma boi cole


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Nightmare inning for the Rays in the 4th at Fenway. 

_________________

Tweets are saying that Matt Harvey is going to go the surgical route for his tendon now, after all. Nothing confirmed.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:no: Red Sox stealing the 2010 Giants' postseason "Fear the Beard" gimmick. Gimmick infringement, Sawx!

Real reason I'm posting this, it's official, per Steve Adams at MLB Trade Rumors:



> The Mets have announced that ace Matt Harvey has elected to undergo Tommy John surgery to repair the partially torn ulnar collateral ligament in his right elbow. Dr. James Andrews will perform the surgery later this month.
> 
> Harvey's absence for the 2014 season will be a crushing blow, as the 24-year-old was worth a robust 6.1 wins above replacement (per Fangraphs) in just 178 1/3 innings this season. Harvey pitched to an electric 2.27 ERA with 9.6 K/9, 1.6 BB/9 and a 47.7 percent ground-ball rate over the course of his first full season at the Major League level in 2013.
> 
> ...


EDIT:

FUCK YES! :mark:

http://www.sbnation.com/mlb/2013/10/4/4803384/nolan-ryan-jon-daniels-ron-washington-texas-rangers



> Texas Rangers CEO Nolan Ryan and general manager Jon Daniels had to be separated by manager Ron Washington after a heated conversation Tuesday night, sources told Shan Shariff of 105.3 The Fan.
> 
> The two members of the front office were apparently face-to-face during the middle of a sit-down meeting "with the possibility of a confrontation," according to Shariff. The reason for the blow-up is not known, but there has been tension between the pair since last offseason.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> :no: Red Sox stealing the 2010 Giants' postseason "Fear the Beard" gimmick. Gimmick infringement, Sawx!
> 
> Real reason I'm posting this, it's official, per Steve Adams at MLB Trade Rumors:
> 
> ...


Nice. Just let those guys implode and the A's can sit atop this division for another decade or so :


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

Damn, the Boston crowd is giving it to Myers real good. Anyone know what they keep chanting at him?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Scherzer's changeups were fucking excellent tonight, love seeing him pitch.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, that was fun. Crazy drunks, a couple of fights, cops pulling people out of the ballpark, yellow towels... And holy shit do the A's strike out a ton.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I think it was more Scherzer than the A's.

FUCK A'S:mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh, Scherzer was nails for sure. It's just that the game reminded me so much of the games Detroit won against Oakland last year in the ALDS. Power pitching strikeout hurlers matching up against the A's is a bad formula for Oakland, since they tend to be a "three true outcomes" club that likes to work counts, walk, hit home runs or strikeout. With Scherzer jumping out in front of nearly every batter last night, they seemed borderline helpless against him, save for the outstanding at-bats Coco Crisp and the one pivotal one Yoenis Cespedes had (when he swung so violently, I thought he struck out; for the first time ever, I don't think I ever saw the ball come off the bat, it was simply gone so incredibly fast). The A's as a club, when they're facing fierce Tigers pitching in October, it seems, are a great reminder of FLEX's point about Adam Dunn. Sometimes you just have to put the ball in play and go from there, especially with a team that doesn't exactly have outstanding infield defense (though of course they do now have Iglesias).

____________



> National Baseball Hall of Fame and Museum
> Today’s Date in History: 1921 – New York is host to the first one-city #WorldSeries since 1906 and the Polo Grounds is the site for all nine games.


Nine game World Series between the Yankees and Giants. Giants won in eight games. The following year they pitched around Babe Ruth and swept in four games. The year after that, the two teams met in a third straight World Series, in 1923, and the Yankees won in six. The comparatively young Yankees club had to borrow the Polo Grounds from the Giants between 1913 and 1923. :side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

A-Rod's lawsuit now expands beyond Bud Selig, the offices of MLB and the New York Yankees... It appears the Yankees' doctor was in on the conspiracy!

But not just that, a New York City hospital!

Everybody was in on the plot to make A-Rod look bad.

http://abcnews.go.com/Sports/wireStory/rod-sues-yankees-team-doctor-nyc-hospital-20482290


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> Oh, Scherzer was nails for sure. It's just that the game reminded me so much of the games Detroit won against Oakland last year in the ALDS. Power pitching strikeout hurlers matching up against the A's is a bad formula for Oakland, since they tend to be a "three true outcomes" club that likes to work counts, walk, hit home runs or strikeout. With Scherzer jumping out in front of nearly every batter last night, they seemed borderline helpless against him, save for the outstanding at-bats Coco Crisp and the one pivotal one Yoenis Cespedes had (when he swung so violently, I thought he struck out; for the first time ever, I don't think I ever saw the ball come off the bat, it was simply gone so incredibly fast). The A's as a club, when they're facing fierce Tigers pitching in October, it seems, are a great reminder of FLEX's point about Adam Dunn. Sometimes you just have to put the ball in play and go from there, especially with a team that doesn't exactly have outstanding infield defense (though of course they do now have Iglesias).


Sounds about right, but it is nearly impossible for these guys to change their approach because that type of AB is what the entire organization is built around. I think if you ask those guys to start coming up to the plate just looking to get the ball in play the results would be similar with the lineup trying to do things they aren't accustomed to doing during the regular season. 

It does just seem that the Tigers are the perfect match up to take down the A's, especially in these brutal 5 game divisional series where they can throw Verlander and Scherzer 4/5 games. Oh well, they still had a very real fighting chance until the last out, so I'm not too down on them just yet. Obviously losing tonight would be disastrous.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

How long until Arod sues the 9/11 victims?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I have seen Scherzer pitch since college. Kid has always had the stuff. He has learned how to pitch this year. The best is yet to come with that one.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I heard ARod is suing People Magazine for not being named the best looking man ever. 

What a tool. Disgrace to the game.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> Oh, Scherzer was nails for sure. It's just that the game reminded me so much of the games Detroit won against Oakland last year in the ALDS. Power pitching strikeout hurlers matching up against the A's is a bad formula for Oakland, since they tend to be a "three true outcomes" club that likes to work counts, walk, hit home runs or strikeout. With Scherzer jumping out in front of nearly every batter last night, they seemed borderline helpless against him, save for the outstanding at-bats Coco Crisp and the one pivotal one Yoenis Cespedes had (when he swung so violently, I thought he struck out; for the first time ever, I don't think I ever saw the ball come off the bat, it was simply gone so incredibly fast). The A's as a club, when they're facing fierce Tigers pitching in October, *it seems, are a great reminder of FLEX's point about Adam Dunn.* Sometimes you just have to put the ball in play and go from there, especially with a team that doesn't exactly have outstanding infield defense (though of course they do now have Iglesias).





Can I ask what the bolded part was, please?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DET/OAK Game 2 is fantastic so far. Verlander and Gray are dealing.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

MrMister said:


> DET/OAK Game 2 is fantastic so far. Verlander and Gray are dealing.


Fucking Red dick's inability to bunt killed us last inning.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

my dude Sonny is mowin

EDIT: 1,2,3 7th. fuck yea Sonny let's go. dude gives no fucks


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

tigers havent scored in 17 straight innings.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

What a fucking game. Verlander and Gray pitched an absolute gem. Best game of this postseason so far, I'd say.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Sidewinder*: 



El Conquistador said:


> Moral of the Adam Dunn story... it's hard to win when you strike out that much. Balls aren't put in play, then things can't happen. Simple as that really.


Speaking of that, even though Oakland ended up winning tonight, the A's struck out 29 times between the first two games! Haha. Wow. But, really, what a tremendous game tonight's Game 2 was. Both starting pitchers were magnificent.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Totally agree DR. That game is why I love post season baseball. Every pitch is so tense. Great game, and it was the best one so far.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I hate postseason baseball. :mcgee1


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Totally agree DR. That game is why I love post season baseball. Every pitch is so tense. Great game, and it was the best one so far.


Braves/Dodgers was better simply because of this


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> tigers havent scored in 17 straight innings.


Not only that but the 3 runs they scored against Colon in the 1st of game 1 weren't exactly hard hit balls or anything. Miggy definitely doesn't look the same and the rest of the lineup is doing nothing.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lil_dro said:


> Damn, the Boston crowd is giving it to Myers real good. Anyone know what they keep chanting at him?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

As much as I'd love my Rangers to be in the playoffs it's kind of nice not being a nervous wreck. I'm enjoying the games and the Tigers/A's game two was amazing. The A's getting a split of the Scherzer/Verlander starts is nice for them.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't know why I never post post in this thread. Anyway St Louis/Pittsburgh starts here in a few minutes, here's hoping the Cardinals can get to Liriano early, I don't want us to be in a close game late in front of a blazing hot Pirates crowd.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

That Tigers/A's game last night was fucking great.

Let's go Red Sox


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Torii Hunter later said last night that when he pointed at Sonny Gray, he was intending to "get in his head." Instead: "I think I just pissed him off." 

Hahaha, it sure seemed like it. 

____________________



> Steve Kroner ‏@SteveKronerSF 17h
> #Tigers' @JustinVerlander has streak of 22 scoreless postseason innings vs. #Athletics. Last one longer vs. A's: Christy Mathewson, 28.


:mark: 1905 World Series was fucking awesome.

____________________



> Verlander-Gray duel is 1st in #postseason history to see both SPs finish w/at least 7IP, no more than 4 hits allowed, 0 runs & at least 9 Ks
> 
> — MLB Stat of the Day (@MLBStatoftheDay) October 6, 2013


Awesome.

____________________

This Cardinals-Pirates game is fun. Beltran just homered in the eighth to even it back up 3-3 after it had been 2-2 for quite a while.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

DAT CLUTCH HITTIN :mark:


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

insanitydefined said:


> I don't know why I never post post in this thread. Anyway St Louis/Pittsburgh starts here in a few minutes, here's hoping the Cardinals can get to Liriano early, I don't want us to be in a close game late in front of a blazing hot Pirates crowd.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You are a Cardinal fan? Oh noooooo. It's bad enough one of the regulars is a Giants. Stop making this Texas Ranger fan sad. It's ok I will live. 

Although I'm rooting for the Braves and A's the rest of the way I think whoever wins this series (Cards/Pirates) is winning the NL.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Man, I live Cardinal baseball. I respect the hell out of the Rangers though, Ron Washington is a boss, I was really hoping they were going to get in this year. Speaking of hoping, I really hope Matheney decides to start Wainwright on short rest tomorrow, no way does a 22 year old rookie need to be starting in an elimination game in front of a hot crowd like they're going to have tomorrow. Save him for the return trip to St Louis.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Haha, it's all good, *MachoMadness*. I like the Rangers okay and for the most part think they are run very well (I realize that there may be some "Days of Our Lives" unfolding there now, nothing new for an organization that has come so tantalizingly close in one way or another for several years in a row).

Meanwhile, the stupid fucking Braves are losing way more with Evan Gattis in left field than they could gain with his bat, lol. Idiots. And Fredi Gonzalez, he's just... ugh. In so many ways.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Can't wait for the redsox to send the rays and that douche bag joe maddon packin.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Early ass game today for the A's. I have a lot of faith in Jarrod Parker to get things done.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm doing this from memory but since 2000 the only teams that haven't made the playoffs are the Blue Jays and Royals. And since that time only the Orioles, Marlins and Pirates have only made the playoffs once. So 25 out of the 30 MLB teams have made the playoffs multiple times in the past 13 years, while 28 of them have made the playoffs at least once.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Srdjan99 said:


> I'm doing this from memory but since 2000 the only teams that haven't made the playoffs are the Blue Jays and Royals. And since that time only the Orioles, Marlins and Pirates have only made the playoffs once. So 25 out of the 30 MLB teams have made the playoffs multiple times in the past 13 years, while 28 of them have made the playoffs at least once.


And yet people talk like baseball has no parity. 

Also in that timespan 10 different teams have won the WS and no team has won BACK-TO-BACK WS.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The Royals have somehow not been in the postseason since 1985, the year in which they won the World Series.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

COME ON CESPEDES!!!!

edit: son of a bitch. wasted Coco's lead off double :bosh6


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Rays have no fucking hope, so I'm all in for a Pittsburgh/Oakland WS. Highly doubt that happens, but you never know with Baseball.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

WWF said:


> Rays have no fucking hope, so I'm all in for a Pittsburgh/Oakland WS. Highly doubt that happens, but you never know with Baseball.


I'm hoping for Dodgers/A's. 

Not only is that the most exciting match up for me as a fan personally, but I had future's bets on both teams in the preseason at pretty long odds. A's to win the AL pennant and Dodgers pennant/WS


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Eh, I just can't stand the Dodgers. I like Adrian, don't mind Kershaw and Crawford, but generally dislike the rest. Puig's probably my least favorite player in Baseball.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

WWF said:


> Eh, I just can't stand the Dodgers. I like Adrian, don't mind Kershaw and Crawford, but generally dislike the rest. Puig's probably my least favorite player in Baseball.


I don't watch the NL much but I try to catch every Kershaw start. He is my favorite non-Athletic pitcher in baseball


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't end up watching a ton of NL, either. 95% of the games I do watch are Rays games. I'm thinking I'll watch more next season though, to see guys like Miller/Cole/Wheeler/Fernandez progress. I get all of the Marlins games, so I should be able to check out all of Jose's games.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't watch much regular season baseball besides Oakland. Just highlights or maybe the occasional Rangers game if they are on before Oakland


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Coco is on fire today. Let's hope we can get him home this time

edit: thank you Cabrera


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

WATUP REDDICK!

edit: 3-0! hell yea, smart play to run on Peralta

FUCK YEA SETH SMITH! what a mistake to leave Sanchez in to face him.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:lmao

Leyland, you senile old fuck. Leaving the shaky Sanchez in to face Seth Smith, who owns him, with a guy on, when not one, not two, not three but FOUR lefties are in a row--the DH, the defense-first RF and the catcher the first three of them, meaning Melvin isn't going to take any of those guys out--may have just cost the Tigers this series.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Hate that I have to watch this game on a shitty stream because MLB thinks its awesome to put their playoff games on their own network. Fucking bullshit.

Doesn't sound like I'm missing much, but still would be nice to be able to watch my own team in the playoffs.


----------



## _wCw_ (May 15, 2013)

Kershaw to pitch game 4 for the Dodgers. Looks like they're going for the knockout at home. Can't say I disagree with the reasoning..

Kershaw/Greinke to win the last two games > Nolasco/Kershaw.

My personal prediction is the Dodgers win the World Series against the Red Sox in 7 games.


----------



## _wCw_ (May 15, 2013)

LOL OMG. In the Tigers/A's live game the players were yelling obscenities at each other? Did anyone catch that? Balfour and Martinez, I think.

They didn't censor out around 5-6 F bombs thrown on live television.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

That confrontation between Balfour and Martinez was fucking hilarious. :lmao


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Wacha Wacha Wacha.


----------



## _wCw_ (May 15, 2013)

TomahawkJock said:


> Wacha Wacha Wacha.


Who the fuck is this guy? St Louis always finds good rookie pitchers.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

He played college ball at Texas A&M. Made the 2011 CWS with them. He has a REALLY good K-BB ratio, just like Wainright. Actually draws a lot of comparisons to him.


----------



## _wCw_ (May 15, 2013)

TomahawkJock said:


> He played college ball at Texas A&M. Made the 2011 CWS with them. He has a REALLY good K-BB ratio, just like Wainright. Actually draws a lot of comparisons to him.


He looks like a carbon copy of Wainwright/Carpenter. Rookies aren't supposed to dominate like this in the playoffs though. Hopefully his Rick Ankiel moment comes against the dodgers in the NLCS. (if they make it that far)


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Two more innings Wacha! :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Fucking Cardinals. The Giants wanted to draft Wacha but the Cardinals had the 19th pick thanks to the Albert Pujols compensation, and the Giants had the 20th pick.


----------



## _wCw_ (May 15, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> Fucking Cardinals. The Giants wanted to draft Wacha but the Cardinals had the 19th pick thanks to the Albert Pujols compensation, and the Giants had the 20th pick.


It's okay, you guys can always get compensation for Lincecum this year. Unless management wants to resign him. You guys could've had Wheeler too(didn't agree with Beltran trade)..must've been a depressing year for Giants fans.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

They'll bring Lincecum back for too much money, it's what they do. 

At least the 2014 draft looks loaded; 14th pick should be strong with that class.


----------



## _wCw_ (May 15, 2013)

Cardinals only have three hits..a well pitched game. Like the old cliche goes..pitching wins in the playoffs. 

If Wacha went in game 2 he could've had two starts..but Lynn got the nod. If I knew he was in my back pocket he definitely would've went earlier in the rotation.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

If Wacha actually pitches this no-hitter the media is going to flip shit. He will literally be an instant superstar.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL NO-HITTER


----------



## _wCw_ (May 15, 2013)

Like A Boss said:


> If Wacha actually pitches this no-hitter the media is going to flip shit. He will literally be an instant superstar.


If they do that look for an implosion in his next start. I hate when the media puts too much pressure on rookies. They've ruined a lot of careers overhyping some of these guys. 

Rick Ankiel really comes to mind when I think of an overhyped pitcher(coincidental he was on the Cardinals too)

Granted they're really, really good pitchers..but the media puts them on another level that they'll never live up to. Only when you're already established(ie Wainwright/Kershaw/Verlander) is it okay to put them on that pedestal...and what do you know a homerun..


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

And there goes the no-hitter.....

:bosh4


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Obviously you have nothing to feel bad about, Cardinals fans. Wacha is going to be good for a long time.


----------



## _wCw_ (May 15, 2013)

This is the approach they should've taken earlier. Patience...against a rookie. No over aggressive swinging. Let the nerves get the best of him. 

PNC park is one of the loudest stadiums in the playoffs...rightfully so, it's been how long?


----------



## _wCw_ (May 15, 2013)

Have an odd feeling with Martinez in here right now..think he's going to relinquish the lead.

Edit - Maybe not. Why run in that situation? Not a good strategy against a gold glove Catcher...unless you have Vince Coleman speed, I wouldn't even think about it..


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Premature slides are probably ill-advised when you're already risking it all by running on Yadier Molina there.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Three outs to get back to St Louis, I'm guessing Rosenthal will try and close out the ninth.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

cutch


----------



## _wCw_ (May 15, 2013)

Wanted the Pirates to win..but still think they have an outside shot in game 5. Wainwright will be tough, for sure but these guys are a gritty bunch.

Exciting games so far today. I have the Rays winning tonight as well as the Dodgers.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Man I don't know how many games like that I could take. What a game by Wacha though, I'm glad I was wrong about him being the starting guy today.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

What do you think about this, FLEX and *sidewinder*?

http://www.mlbtraderumors.com/2013/10/white-sox-expected-to-pursue-curtis-granderson.html



> The White Sox will have a lot of holes to fill this offseason, and Daryl Van Schouwen of the Chicago Sun-Times reports that the they're expected to push hard for free agent outfielder Curtis Granderson. The connection makes sense not only based on team needs but because Granderson is an Illinois native who played college ball at the University of Illinois-Chicago. Granderson recently donated a new baseball facility to UIC, and that facility is roughly three miles from U.S. Cellular Field, writes Van Schouwen.
> 
> Granderson, who turns 33 next March, played in just 61 games this season due to a pair of fluke injuries. He suffered a fractured forearm when he was hit by a pitch in his first Spring Training plate appearance, and another HBP broke his pinkie finger in just his eighth game of the regular season. That fracture wound up requiring surgery that would sideline Granderson until Aug. 2.
> 
> When on the field, Granderson hit .229/.317/.407 -- a noticeable decline the robust .247/.342/.522 he slashed from 2011-12. However, hand and forearm injuries have been known to diminish offensive output upon initial return, and it's not as if U.S. Cellular Field is a pitcher-friendly stadium that would cause Granderson's power to greatly decline. White Sox GM Rick Hahn would have good reason to believe that Granderson could return to form were he to sign with the South-Siders this winter.


----------



## _wCw_ (May 15, 2013)

For the money he'll be commanding it would be a bad situation. Imagine Granderson and Dunn batting back to back. The swings and misses would frustrate that Chicago crowd. Also Yankee stadium has a short porch in right field..actually it's a HR friendly park, so Granderson's numbers are heavily inflated.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

True, but US Cellular is extremely hitters friendly too.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I want them to build through the draft. Attendance dropped and is pretty poor. Id rather them not spend lavishly on a a deteriorating Granderson and consequently be stuck with a burdensome contract.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I love Tropicana Field. It's like playing on fucking SATURN with A Ring, B Ring. 
Build a fucking real stadium. No other dome has a fucking Lord of the Ring problem


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Why does God like the Cardinals so much? 

They look salty the next few years with Wainright, Miller, Lynn and Wacha. Good God. Rosenthal will be a great closer down the road IMHO. 



TomahawkJock said:


> Wacha Wacha Wacha.


Childress (Wacha's college coach) is a fucking stud. Pretty much the main reason Joba Chamberlain made the show. Taught the kid how to pitch. He had an ERA in the 5's at a division two school, transferred to Nebraska and the next year was an All American and the year after that a first round pick.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It'll be interesting to see if they make Rosenthal a starter, or keep him as a closer. He's certainly got electric stuff, but he's had his rough patches where he'll get beaten up for a couple days at a time. They've also got Carlos Martinez, one of the top prospects in Baseball. Taveras could be an amazing player, as well.



SP103 said:


> I love Tropicana Field. It's like playing on fucking SATURN with A Ring, B Ring.
> Build a fucking real stadium. No other dome has a fucking Lord of the Ring problem


Making fun of the Trop? HOW ORIGINAL! :kobe


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Why does God like the Cardinals so much?
> 
> They look salty the next few years with Wainright, Miller, *Lynn* and Wacha. Good God. Rosenthal will be a great closer down the road IMHO.
> 
> ...


No. No. Replace that with either Martinez or Kelly plz.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Ugh, if Tampa loses because of a blown call at 2nd...Just, ugh.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

CARL CRAWFORD:mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Rays have bases loaded w/ 1 out, due to Boston's defensive miscues. Obvious GIDP time. fpalm


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

TomahawkJock said:


> No. No. Replace that with either Martinez or Kelly plz.


That's probably exactly what's going to happen, I don't even think Lynn will still be with the team next year and Kelly ain't going to get demoted after the way he's been pitching these past few months.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WWF said:


> Rays have bases loaded w/ 1 out, due to Boston's defensive miscues. Obvious GIDP time. fpalm


RUN SCORED

I was totally thinking GIDP too however.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Rodney's obviously going to fuckin' blow it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Guess who's fuckin' Nostradamus? I fucking hate you, Fernando.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Thoughts on Jose Lobaton?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Crawford is doing work right now. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

That's why I'll never be big on small ball. Donny Baseball takes the bunt off after two strikes and what happens?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Fredi Gonzalez: complete moron. Good job, dude. Craig Kimbrel being fresh for winter ball is really important. Dumbass.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Classic Braves :lmao

Now give me Pirates/Rays Baseball gods.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Dodgers gonna put that pool in Tropicana Field to good use if the Rays make the World Series.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Pretty hyped for game 4 tomorrow. Hope to god we beat Fister because I don't want to face that Nazi Max Scherzer again


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Catsaregreat said:


> Dodgers gonna put that pool in Tropicana Field to good use if the Rays make the World Series.


It's not a pool. :kobe8


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Goddamn, it sucks to be a Braves fan. Quintessential regular season team. And I guarantee Bobby Cox would've had Kimbrel go 2 innings. Oh well. Fredi gonna Fredi.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Surprised at how many people are pretending to be Rays fans. 3 weeks ago no one gave 2 shits about them. They could be in top contention for most amount of pink hat, fairweather fans in baseball. Sure attendance will go back to around 15k on opening day- playoffs again next year. I feel sorry for the rays and for the actual real fans who support the team all year long, not just for a week or 2 in october.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DODGERS URIBE PUIG CRAWFORD:mark:

It's better that the Western Evil Empire made it to the NLCS. I want the Pirates to face them, but the Cards is much more juicier. So I'm good either way even though the Cards' LUCK annoys me.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

A'S CLOSE OUT GAME LET'S GET IT


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Coco is a killer man. two lead off doubles yesterday, opens today with a leadoff triple


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

A's/Tigers has been great. If you're not watching it, why?!!?!!?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Scherzer pitching like the Cy Young that he is.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

By loading the bases?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

No, by getting out of the jam.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Tigers finally find their bats in this series!!! I am guessing Verlander vs. Colon in Game 5


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Using Brett Anderson to go after Avila was a massive mistake by Melvin. He's not a lefty specialist, man. Does Jerry Blevins still exist? A's may have pulled it off (based on what happened in the bottom of the ninth, particularly) but using Anderson that way when you only need one out to get the inning done with backfired terribly. 

Brett Anderson just isn't Tim Lincecum.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Oh look Hellickson has already ruined the game for the Rays.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Gotta be kidding me. If the sox lose this game, its going to be on this inning.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Jamey Wright pitching like a boss.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Today is Get-Out-of-a-Bases-Loaded-No-Outs-Jam-from-Hell Day.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Gonna be a long game with all these tampa pitching changes.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

I really want Boston to close this thing out tonight. I just can't imagine a world series being played in that crappy stadium that the Rays have.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

...It already has been. :kobe8


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

fucking heartbreaker today. now we have to beat Verlander in game 5 :/


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

....I have a short memory, get off me.

(I actually did forget they already had one there. Whatever, it happens.)

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

That game was way too intense for my liking. Verlander just pitch like you did in Game 2 and we'll be good.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

insanitydefined said:


> I really want Boston to close this thing out tonight. I just can't imagine a world series being played in that crappy stadium that the Rays have.


I've been to the Trop multiple times and it's actually not crappy at all. The catwalk is very low and the white roof doesn't help on pop ups but other than that the place gets a bad rep. It's no PNC but it's not as bad as people like to say.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

HIGH FIVE CITY BABY!!!! What a fucking ending. The best closer vs the rays best player.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Maddon is a good manager, but he loves to manage sometimes. And by doing that, he overmanages. 

He should have let Moore pitch more, and he should have used Archer better.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Archer should have started tonight. Little surprised they sent him to the bullpen for the series, I thought he showed some real flashes this season.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

JFC, I just saw that Maddon was going to bring out Price in the 10th.

:no:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Red Sox are just better. They should've won this series.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Red Sox vs Detroit I bet, Verlander shuts down the A's tomorrow.

Wait he did that before and it didn't work...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Angels are keeping Mike Scioscia, now all we have to do is offer Cano and Kershaw ULTRA contracts and we are set.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You can have Cano but NOT Kershaw. Stay a Dodger pls.

Rangers must get this Jose Abreu Cuban guy. It needs a 1B bat badly.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

How many ULTRA contracts can the Angels afford before they run out of money?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

They have a tv deal with FOX worth 4 billion, money is not an issue.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I expect the Angels to go after Kershaw, but Cano? Nah. Even with all the money he has, you have to think Moreno is gun shy about giving out another massive contract to a position player the wrong side of 30 only to have them fall off.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The more the Yankees talk about not wanting to give Cano a ten year deal after getting burned by A-Rod, the more open the market will become for him. And by "more open," I mean the two LA behemoths will at least do some serious tire-kicking, and maybe someone else out there. 

Speaking of the Yankees:


> The Yankees announced that they have re-signed manager Joe Girardi to a four-year deal that will keep him in place as manager through the 2017 season. Girardi, 48, was at the top of the Cubs' wishlist this winter, but he'll be back in the Bronx for a seventh season in 2014.
> 
> Girardi will earn $16MM over the course of the deal plus bonuses, according to Jon Heyman of CBSSports.com (via Twitter). The new deal makes him the second-highest paid manager in baseball, next to Mike Scioscia of the Angels.
> 
> The former catcher was said to be quite torn between staying in New York or joining the Cubs as they enter the next phase of their rebuilding project. Girardi has history with both teams, having played in pinstripes for four seasons and with the Cubbies for seven seasons. The Nationals were also believed to have interest in his services.


As far as Kershaw goes, there's pretty much no way the Dodgers let him get away. He's going to break the bank.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The Washington Nationals are talking with Cal Ripken, Jr. about the manager position that is now empty with Davey Johnson leaving. 

In other manager news:



> Breaking news: sources say Yankees announcer Paul O’Neill has spoken with Reds owner Bob Castellini about the Reds’ vacant managerial job.
> 
> — Michael Kay (@RealMichaelKay) October 9, 2013


Also:



> Rangers Designate Jeff Baker For Assignment
> By Zach Links [October 9 at 1:33pm CST]
> The Rangers announced that they have designated Jeff Baker for assignment. The infielder was taken off of the 40-man roster to make room for right-handed pitcher Matt West to be activated off of the 60-day disabled list. The move doesn’t make a huge difference in the Rangers’ plans as Baker is set to hit the open market this winter.
> 
> Baker had a strong .279/.360/.545 slash line in a small sample size of 175 plate appearances this season. The 32-year-old, who also has experience in the outfield, has a career slash line of .267/.321/.440 over parts of nine big league seasons. Last winter, the Yankees were among the clubs that showed interest in Baker when they were in the hunt for a right-handed outfield bat.


Swoop, Sabes! Improve that rotten bench of ours!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Mikey Damage said:


> Maddon is a good manager, but he loves to manage sometimes. And by doing that, he overmanages.
> 
> He should have let Moore pitch more, and he should have used Archer better.


He went Wright to the bullpen, then went for Moore, and in the end of the 9th had nobody left. 

He didn't keep his bullpen solvent thus lost the game. So he couldn't be "OutFenwayed" in Game 5. 

What a douche. 
Watching the Game 5 Pitt/St Louis game. Routing for Pittsburg.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

COLE WORLD


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Oakland A's have announced that it will be Sonny Gray, not Bartolo Colon, vs. Justin Verlander tomorrow night.

Everybody wants into the act!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Gray is awesome, cant wait for that game.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Cole hung a few breaking balls in that at-bat to Freese, had a bad feeling as I was watching it. Finally got hurt by one.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Verlander v Gray part II :mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

What a fucking fluke of a run.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Another excellent outing for Wainwright


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Destroy the Dodgers, please, Cardinals.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

And the horseshoe continues to keep being jammed up the cardinals ass..... Can't wait to see them get clobbered by the dodgers.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hell of a year for the Pirates. 

Kershaw is not a free agent this year. I don't think anyway. I think he has one more year of arbitration and is a FA at the end of 2014. Why wouldn't the Dodgers try and resign him? The will find someone to take Either's contract. They will resign him I bet. Or he can come back to the metroplex and be a Ranger.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

What a series, I feel for the Pirates though. You could tell from Clint Hurdles post game interview how much this season meant to them. Anyway though, third NLCS in three years for mah boys, only eight more wins to go.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

This is the eighth--*eighth*--NLCS the Cardinals have appeared in since the year 2000.

They really are the San Antonio Spurs of baseball, and wickedly well-run.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Hateful Dub said:


> Angels are keeping Mike Scioscia, now all we have to do is offer Cano and Kershaw ULTRA contracts and we are set.


Kershaw is definitely not going anywhere. He'll probably become the highest paid pitcher ever and the Dodgers will happily pay him. Im actually really interested in finding out how much hes going to make.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> Destroy the Dodgers, please, Cardinals.


I second this, would not be too excited for a Dodgers/Red Sox WS.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Catsaregreat said:


> Kershaw is definitely not going anywhere. He'll probably become the highest paid pitcher ever and the Dodgers will happily pay him. Im actually really interested in finding out how much hes going to make.


He'll be an Angel, he cant refuse a 500mil contract and a lifetime pass to Disneyland. :trout2


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So, many expect Tampa to trade David Price this offseason. Price himself expects it, as well. They'll be searching for elite prospects for Price, and it'll be interesting to see who steps up. I'm looking at you, CHICAGO CUBS.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

WWF said:


> So, many expect Tampa to trade David Price this offseason. Price himself expects it, as well. They'll be searching for elite prospects for Price, and it'll be interesting to see who steps up. *I'm looking at you, CHICAGO CUBS.*






What, so he can go 5-15 with a 3.00 ERA with them?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't give a fuck what he does for them; I care what Tampa gets in return.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

WWF said:


> I don't give a fuck what he does for them; I care what Tampa gets in return.







Oh, well that's different then.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What would you want from the Cubs? I'm under the impression they're trying to acquire prospects, not trade them.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

EVERYTHING

Really though, I dunno. I'd want top prospects; I don't care where they come from.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm sure they'll get top prospects. I assume he's going to be traded since Tampa doesn't like, or can't afford to pay the salary that Price is going to get.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cubs have plenty of outfielders and Castro might be on the block I think sice we got Baez waiting in the wings...and I swear if the go after Ozzie as manager..I might be out


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I've got more confidence in Friedman as a GM than I can express. He's always right. Friedman will get the Rays some gooooooood fucking pieces.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If he can get Wil Myers for Shields, yeah I'd be confident too.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Price sure would look good in a Giants uniform. I'm a little weary about giving big ass deals to pitchers after Zito though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The difference there is Price is actually good.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm not even sure if they could afford him with giving Pence and Posey big deals, probably resigning TIMMEH and going after this pitcher in Japan who's name escapes me.

Price is going probably make something close to 200 mil.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

...Do the Giants even have and great prospects?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

uhh dunno, we had Wheeler till we traded him away to rent Beltran for a couple months.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Cardinals making the NLCS is funny to me when you look at their roster. We are a pretty young group of players, especially our pitching staff. The fact that we are only going to get better should be a little scary for other clubs. 

Speaking of our pitching staff, let's look at some of them:

Joe Kelly (25)
Lance Lynn (26)
Shelby Miller (23) 
Micahel Wacha (22)
Trevor Rosenthal (23)
Carlos Martinez (22)
Seth Maness (24)
Kevin Siegrest (24)

Add in some of our highly touted prospects in Kolten Wong and Oscar Taveras, and the Cardinal future looks bright. The fact that the Cardinals are already one of the best teams in baseball with how young they are is just amazing to me.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Cards = TB with the ability to spend money. :mcgee1


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Best farm system for sure, but Beltran, Molina, and Holliday are not young.


Who knows if this actually happens but I didn't realize MAX will be a FA in 2015. Tigers could be competing for those top prospects.

http://www.cbssports.com/mlb/writer/danny-knobler/24063269/tigers-may-trade-max-scherzer-this-winter


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Moloina's not old, and Taveras should fill in nicely for Beltran, assuming he leaves STL this offseason. 

MATT FUCKING ADAMS, too. I love that kid. Probably because he's my doppelganger.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He's a 30+ year old catcher. Maybe not old, but he's not young.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Beltran and Holliday are easily replaced. Oscar Taveras should be ready for the main roster next year should Beltran not resign, and if anything were to happen with Holliday then Allen Craig can play left field as well if not better than Matt can.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Plus, putting Craig in LF would open up 1B for Adams. :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah, I've been patiently waiting for Price to join the Cubs. Give up that nut case Soler and Castro as the starting point of that package. We need an ace. However, I'm not as convinced as I was at the start of the year that Price has much more in him as the anchor of a staff. He has thrown a lot of innings and that concerns me, let alone a pricey contract that he would demand.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

plz no castro


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Because the last prized Rays pitcher the Cubs got turned out so well..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Garza was never anywhere remotely close to Price's caliber.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

TomahawkJock said:


> Because the last prized Rays pitcher the Cubs got turned out so well..


Who are you referring to?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Matthew Scott Garza (I assume)


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Justin Verlander is pitching a gem right now....


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

How is it that EVERY team that I wanted to win lost? fpalm

I guess I'm rooting for the Cards now.


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

Couldn't think of four more unlikeable teams playing for the World Series. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

New York Yankees?:side:

I only wanted the A's to not advance. So I'm good with anyone winning from here on out.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

WWF said:


> How is it that EVERY team that I wanted to win lost? fpalm
> 
> I guess I'm rooting for the Cards now.


Good man. bama 

So far every team that I've wanted to advance has, and really the only team out of these four that I don't like is the Dodgers, I only rooted for them over Atlanta because I hate the Braves even more than I hate LA.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Please give me a Cardinals/Tigers WS.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Dodgers/Tigers ws please. Finally get the horseshoe out of the cardinals ass.


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

MrMister said:


> New York Yankees?:side:
> 
> I only wanted the A's to not advance. So I'm good with anyone winning from here on out.


Come on MrMister, gotta love the evil empire. Better than if that team from Texas was there :side: 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

TheShowstappa92002 said:


> Come on MrMister, gotta love the evil empire. Better than if that team from Texas was there :side:
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They are both evil empire's as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The only 'Empire' currently in the MLB is the Cardinals.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The Oakland Athletics' version of hell is facing Justin Verlander in Game 5 every year.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Sorry Yankees....The Cardinals are God's new favorite team. 

I can't root for the Cardinals. Just can't do it. Living in the Midwest I have a few friends that are Cardinals fans and I'm happy for them. They broke my Ranger fan heart two years ago though. Not until we get one more strike and win a ring can I look at them and not see the "girl that got away" if you will. 

I guess I'm rooting for the Dodgers the rest of the way? Maybe the Tigers? Ick. 

This is about as exciting as a Kentucky, Kansas, UCLA, Duke Final Four.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> The Oakland Athletics' version of hell is any Game 5


Fixed if for you. What is that 6 Game 5 losses now?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, *MachoMadness*. A's have managed to choke so much in the postseason, Game Fives have murdered them.

Verlander's fastball and changeup combo was almost as good as I've ever seen it tonight. 

Tigers have bounced the A's out of the postseason in three consecutive postseason appearances for Oakland, dating back to the 2006 ALCS.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Perfect Poster said:


> :verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander:verlander>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.



Not impressed. #Steroids 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCp0d-WrUD8


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Hoping for Cards/Tigers in World Series.

Cards to take it in 5......again :jay2


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Not impressed. #Steroids
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCp0d-WrUD8





Like A Boss said:


> Hoping for Cards/Tigers in World Series.
> 
> Cards to take it in 5......again :jay2


Fuck ya'll. Tigers gotta get the title one of these years after being so close, right? :verlander


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I'll jump on Team Tigers, since it makes the 2012 GIANTS look even better. 

(For now, though, Go Cardinals!!!)

Speaking of Matthew Thomas Cain:



> 4 starters have multiple wins in winner-take-all postseason games— Justin Verlander, Bob Gibson, Chris Carpenter and Matt Cain
> 
> — ESPN Stats & Info (@ESPNStatsInfo) October 11, 2013


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Hmmm....



Perfect Poster said:


> But I should correct myself, they'll just win in 5 again clinching at Oakland because of :verlander


:verlander

(Y)


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Perfect Poster said:


> Fuck ya'll. Tigers gotta get the title one of these years after being so close, right? :verlander


Hey, if the Dodgers somehow make it through I will indeed be rooting for the Tigers :saul


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Perfect Poster said:


> Fuck ya'll. Tigers gotta get the title one of these years *after being so close, right?* :verlander


The Rangers fan in me is shaking his fist at you when talking about being close to a championship haha. 

Now is the time for the Tigers. Won't be able to keep this team together much longer. Gotta think Max and Jackson will get bigger paydays somewhere else.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Manny Machado's knee surgery will apparently require approximately four or five months of rehabilitation according to a sports crawler I just saw on my TV set.

Little story on the situation here... Damn, that was a nasty-looking injury when it happened: http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/9804700/manny-machado-baltimore-orioles-opts-knee-surgery


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Dodgers somehow? 

Eh, it's God's favorite team the Cards. They will win in 3 haha.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Patience isn't entirely necessary for hitting, but skill at hitting the first pitch consequently is. 

In 2013, the line for one pitch at-bats in MLB was .336/.341/.540. But the line for at-bats where the batter swung at the first pitch? .267/.287/.421... Which isn't necessarily awful, but there does seem to be a fairly strong corollary between "first pitch at-bats" with the demarcation of a first pitch swing for an at-bat that exceeded that one pitch, and low OBP rates. Which isn't all that surprising. Of course, there's a technicality, which is that the one pitch at-bats include hit-by-pitches.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:lmao

http://www.baseballnation.com/hot-c...nipple-blind-justin-verlander-into-submission


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Brian Wilson has struck out 2 Cardinals here in the bottom of the 9th with two outs, yet the inning is still going.

At least no damage was done. That was bullshit.


EXTRA INNINGS:mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I was SO hoping that ADAMS would hit a walk-off HR. :mcgee1


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Beltran GOATs it up to win the game for the cards :clap

7 more wins motherfuckas


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mark Ellis was safe:side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

There's EVIDENCE that he wasn't, MrMr. SOLID EVIDENCE!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lolol

Yeah he was out by a mile. The tag shouldn't matter.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Man I wanted to see Carlos Marmol pitch out of the pen tonight. That's what the playoffs are about, taking risks and that's a big risk.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Thank goodness the Cardinals are going to atleast leave St. Louis with a split.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Tags should only matter when they do the swipe tag, not when you when try to run the catcher over. 

Anyway that was a good win for the Cards, fist pumped when Beltran threw the runner out. Anybody but LA.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

He still tagged him:


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

If Jay would have made that throw, chances are it does not get past the mound like his earlier throw.

Guy can chase balls down pretty good, but has a terrible arm.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

:mark: What a game. Bullpen kept getting out of trouble, Beltran kept being the postseason GOAT that he is, Cardinals kept on winning. Ellis was out by a mile too, I thought it looked like he ran directly into the tag from Yadi.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

TEHCOCK said:


> Tags should only matter when they do the swipe tag, not when you when try to run the catcher over.
> 
> Anyway that was a good win for the Cards, fist pumped when Beltran threw the runner out. Anybody but LA.


Looks like the Giants & Angels fan are on the same page. :agree:


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Oh dem Cards


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WWF said:


> He still tagged him:


Why does that picture look like it's from 1986?

When that shot is in slow motion, it's more up in the air. It doesn't matter either way. With big collisions like that if the ball doesn't get jarred loose, the dude is out.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That was tweeted like a minute after the play happened, so I'd assume that the dude just took a photo of his TV.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

WACHA IS THE MAN! :mark: Way to get out of that jam!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Wacha is a fucking MACHINE


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Let's go Wacha :mark:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

6 More Wins.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

It's clear God roots for the Cardinals.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

MrMister said:


> Why does that picture look like it's from 1986?


Haha agreed. Did Ozzie Smith hit a walkoff in this game?


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

I for one would like to thank Albert Pujols for deciding not to resign with St Louis and giving us the compensation pick that let us get Michael Wacha. If the kids head doesn't get too big and he let's himself fall apart, he could be an all star for years, which is exactly what I'm hoping for.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> It's clear God roots for the Cardinals.


As he should ositivity


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

If the Dodgers don't make the WS I don't care who wins.

But go Cards! :mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Victorino takes the obligatory inside hit by pitch.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I wonder why Boston isn't fairing any better in this series???


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Ortiz.... up to bat... he has never hit a home run against Benoit...

BIG PAPI! GRAND SLAM! TIE GAME!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

That was fucking amazing


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

:mcgee1 :bron3


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

DAVID ORTIZ THOUGH :mark:


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't understand the logic of not walking people. In a game where one run ends the game it doesn't matter if there is a runner on first. Would open up double play opportunities.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I guess :verlander just gonna have to take control in G3. So it has been written, so will be done.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WHAT A GAME


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Of all people to come up in the eighth for Boston, I thought Detroit had that one wrapped up.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Now it's time to see if the Tigers can recover from this collapse, I for one hope they do.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I, for one, hope they do not.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Time for Waino to do his thing tonight.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Cardinals really don't need to let LA win any of these games and get any kind of momentum, Kershaw and Greinke may have lost the first two but if they work their way back around to them for a possible game 6 or 7 that's not going to be good. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

insanitydefined said:


> Of all people to come up in the eighth for Boston, I thought Detroit had that one wrapped up.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


i wonder if they ever gave thought to walking him. Pretty sure they wish they did now.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

lol @ Tori Hunter saying he wishes he would've kicked the Boston cop in the face for not helping him up when his job is to "protect and serve". Tori you realize the cops job st this game has to do with crowd management/safety. Does he think "protect and serve" means kiss your boo boo and put a band-aid on it? If your so hurt that you can't get up under your own strength then an actual medical professional needs to evaluate you. If your not calling for a doctor or for help up I don't know what more the cop should feel obligated to do, I'm sure they are told not to interact with the players unless it's absolutely necessary. If your just laying there with your head down for all he knows your just pissed about about the grand slam and are taking a moment to yourself. It's not like he reached an arm out for help up and the cop just ignored him.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The power failed. :lmao:lmao:lmao

Ahh Detroit-Can't we just annex you to Canada?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

That was such a good game.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

I have enjoyed these series' so far. All four teams have great pitching and solid line-ups from top to bottom. This is the way postseason baseball should be, I will take a 1-0 squeaker over a 18-16 slugfest.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

:mark: One more win to go until the World Series. Let's get em Cardinals. :mark: 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Go Cardinals :mark:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hope for no repeat of 2012.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Unlike last year, Cardinals would have Game 6 and 7 at home. With Wacha and Wainright on the mound :mark:


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

The Red Sox are just biding their time in this game until they can set up Big Papi to hit another game-tying grand slam and take a 3-1 series lead.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Wacha bout to fuck the Dodgers' shit up. Don't get too confident now L.A.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Nicky Flash said:


> The Red Sox are just biding their time in this game until they can set up Big Papi to hit another game-tying grand slam and take a 3-1 series lead.


Not tonight!

:verlander


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

I have to pull for the Dodgers now, my girlfriend is from LA and likes them... But her mom, oh her mom loves them and texts me all the time talking to me how I feel about them and trying to get me to root for them (I'm a Rangers fan and don't like anything that comes out of LA). Now I just feel bad for her and want them to win. Plus those Cardinals broke my heart.

So I may one day regret saying this but, Go Dodg..(Thinking about it)..ers.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

They straight up took your balls.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

God damn we better get a walkoff on these douches. Every last one of them.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Tigers are in bad shape here. 

Sox/Dodgers pls


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I would love to see Crawford and Adrian troll Boston fans by raping them in the WS.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Thinking about getting tickets to saturdays game, couple 100 bucks.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

The White Sox signed Jose Abreu. 

I wanted the Mets to sign him


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That is incredibly disappointing.

If they use Mitch Moreland again...


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Wacha, Wacha, Wacha :mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

CARDINALS! :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Finally. Some good news for Chicago baseball today.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

What kind of dirt do the Saint Louis Cardinals have on the baseball Gods? I wanna know. Let me see the pictures!! #BobbyHeenanVoice



MrMister said:


> If they use Mitch Moreland again...


There is just no fucking way we will go into 2014 with Mitch as our first baseman again. Just no damn way. If I had to guess we will sign and overpay for Napoli (who I want back badly and we should have resigned last year anyway) or Kendrys Morales. Maybe Justin Morneau. Can always move Kins there and play Profar everyday at second too. I'd really like to sign Brian McCann and move him to first after he is done catching in a couple years....who knows. One way or another absolutely have to find a 3 hole hitter. I will lose my shit if we sign Choo!!

Only a matter of time before we move Joey Gallo to first though. Hit 40 homers in the minors last year (runs well too) at 19. Left handed power for days. Plays third now but he is 6'5 and they wanna move him to first. Also would not shock me if Brett Nicholas made the team at some point next year.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

El Conquistador said:


> Finally. Some good news for Chicago baseball today.


Abreu looks like a fucking grizzly bear. Should be a stud.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Everything is right with the world now that the Dodgers will not be in the WS.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

NATIONAL LEAGUE CHAMPIONS!! :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I had to go into exile, scaling the mountains of Tibet, meditating with the Dalai Lama and dozens of esoterically spiritual monks. My heroic efforts have paid off.

Thank you, St. Louis Cardinals. Thank you forever. Fitting that you guys clinched the NL Pennant with a 9-0 beatdown, as we did against you guys last year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

:romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 :romo4 

keeping the pattern alive brothers.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

So true, *scrilla*!

Since 1900, this is the Cardinals' 19th NL Pennant, one behind the leader--the Giants. :side:

Since 1989, the Dodgers have won four NLCS games. The Giants have won four NL Pennants. 

/does crotch chop to Yasiel Puig 

Ahem... 

And now I depart until Scherzer/Buchholtz.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

That so many pennants. 

#RangerFansHeadExpoldes


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Congrats to the Cardinals...as a lifelong fan I'm impressed at how the Cardinals have persevered and stay consistent. I am hoping for WS number 12. 

Meanwhile, in the city of Angels, perhaps Albert Pujols and the Angels have buyer's remorse now. Although, Pujols would have been mostly useless if he had been hurt in St. Louis.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

No they dont. Move on.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Ah our Cards are in the World Series once again. Great day today is.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:lmao

Ouch.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I'd like to be Kershaw a year from now when either he A. hits the open market or B. is locked up like fort knox.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> I'd like to be Kershaw a year from now when either he A. hits the open market or B. is locked up like fort knox.


I guess you didnt see when he was yanked, he made a Halo sign with his hands. Its happening :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Hateful Dub said:


> I guess you didnt see when he was yanked, he made a Halo sign with his hands. Its happening :mark:


Kershaw's not old enough or washed up enough for them to sign him.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Washed up? old? pls go


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

they gonna give him lifetime subway. gonna gain 20 pounds just like :trout1


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Josh Johnsons a FA. It's been a few years since he's been good. Sounds like the perfect matchup for the Angels to sign with.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Kershaw is coming home to Texas obviously. That's why the Rangers didn't spend for Abreu.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

20 pounds of muscle


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Giants didn't sign Abreu either. Kershaw is gonna see the error of his ways and come to the good side. He'll then come through when his team is facing elimination.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Angels should take a fly in Josh Johnson is no risk all reward if he's cheap

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Abreu and the White Sox are probably the right match. They have a lot of money coming off the books, they really needed to do something to energize their fan base, Konerko is done and Abreu fits as that archetypal White Sox corner position player. He might really be a DH, and seemingly no scouts really liked his defense at first base. However, he's got lots and lots of power. The concerns over bat speed may be a red flag, may not be. It's a gamble. May pay off beautifully. May not. White Sox fans have something to look forward to, though.

_______________________

According to MLBTradeRumors, the Cincinnati Reds will be shopping Brandon Phillips this winter.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well you're risking a spot in the rotation that could've gone to someone who is good. lmao @ Angels not only signing Blanton, but keeping him in the rotation for so long.



I read that about BP. Makes me think they're gonna move Hamilton to the IF.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

If Johnson is a non roster invite then it's ok, but I'm sure someone will give him a rotation spot.
Heard Utley for Phillips has been talked about

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

The strikezone was very questionable in the 3rd inning, but Kershaw was hit hard. The Cardinals see him really well for whatever reason. And it's hard to forget he's only 25. With 260 innings pitched in 2013, he probably ran out of gas. Give the Cardinals hitters the credit.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Agreed. LOTS of innings for Kershaw this year. It happens. He is still one of the best pitchers in the game.....obviously. If not the best. 



Hateful Dub said:


> I guess you didnt see when he was yanked, he made a Halo sign with his hands. Its happening :mark:


Maybe you guys will get 3rd place!  

Jk jk. Funny Rangers fan I am. There probably isn't a bigger Darin Erstad fan outside of the Erstad family then me. Also wish Josh well. 



MrMister said:


> Kershaw is coming home to Texas obviously. That's why the Rangers didn't spend for Abreu.


I'd cum. 



peep4life said:


> Angels should take a fly in Josh Johnson is no risk all reward if he's cheap
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Lots of teams should. If you are looking for someone to eat innings at the back end of a rotation and not expecting a 1 or 2 you will have a bargain if Johnson is healthy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Srdjan99 said:


> The strikezone was very questionable in the 3rd inning, but Kershaw was hit hard. The Cardinals see him really well for whatever reason. And it's hard to forget he's only 25. With 260 innings pitched in 2013, he probably ran out of gas. Give the Cardinals hitters the credit.


I didn't like the umpire's calls, but the Cards took advantage of it dat's how baseball go etc, and in the end, the dubious calls didn't matter. They rocked Kershaw. That nasty bear ate him.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

And people wonder how a 1-0 9 inning game can take 4 hours.

Seriously Buchholz, you don't need a minute in between pitches.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Buchholz is such a slower worker. Lackey too. Drives me nuts. 

Halladay in his prime was fun to watch. Worked so fast. I like watching Kris Medlen pitch a lot for that reason.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Tigers are gonna lose this game by some shit score like 2-1 because the offense can't get an XBH at all.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

No doubt, guys, Red Sox pitchers are notorious (*Notorious*?) for the brain-drainingly slow working pace.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> ESPN's Buster Olney reported earlier this evening that the Dodgers offered Kershaw a $300MM contract this season.


Uh, okay, so that happened. Not surprising, really.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

BELLY FLOP 










:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

This ump is so fucking shitty it's ridiculous.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

VICTORINO

Good night and good bye Detroit.

Why did Detroit get Jose Veras? lol why


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Fucking Boston can die in a fucking fire. Fucking whiniest fucking POS city there fucking is. All them fuckers can burn in that shithole they call a stadium. Fuck boston.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If your team didn't have a bullpen full of bums, it might have ended better.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Leyland overmanaged G2 and the lineup fucked themselves over in G3. Cabrera being hurt didn't help, but Fielder's been an absolute waste. If there's one position player that's gonna be feeling the heat it's him. He makes A-Rod look like a postseason worldbeater.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

An Iasonga is a shitty fucking ump with a piss poor strike zone. Any Boston fan that doesn't think they were gifted calls is ignorant.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> BELLY FLOP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. Good post, Deso. I hope PP feels like throwing up.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dude you had Jose Veras in your bullpen. Detroit asked for this.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks, FLEX.

$168 million and seven years left on Prince Fielder's contract. Woof.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Suck it up, you *******. You know how bad Cabrera was this series? Blame that fat fucking hog, too. He doesn't shoulder any of the blame? Your team is so shitty. Might as well start the rebuild and hope to catch up to the White Sox in that part of the process. OH WAIT. You're stuck with a shitty Verlander and Fielder for the next 22 years. LOLOLOLOLOL

DETROIT ROCK CITY


----------



## O10101 (Jul 26, 2012)

Booooooooston!!! Hell yeah!

And all I hear from Mr. Perfect Poster is a bunch of butthurt crying & bullshit excuses for his piss poor team.

Boston is shit? At least it produces teams that don't choke. Enjoy your Lions & your sadness as you wait for next year for your team to play some baseball again. :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

YHEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Go Cards.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Congrats to Boston, amazing game. WS is going to awesome.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

The whole bullpen should get ALCS MVP


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> An Iasonga is a shitty fucking ump with a piss poor strike zone. Any Boston fan that doesn't think they were gifted calls is ignorant.


:barkley


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

VRsick said:


> The whole bullpen should get ALCS MVP


You mean the Tigers' bullpen on behalf of the Red Sox, right?

Poor Max Scherzer. 

His 2013 ALCS routine:

Pitch really well → Leave game → Bullpen gives up Grand Slam → Repeat


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Did not realize this is the 4th time these two have met in the WS. Cards won 2 last century and of course the BoSox beat them in 2004.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Cards and Red Sox :deebo. Don't care for either team but I guess I gotta root for Boston. Tbh I would have rather liked to see Dodgers vs. Tigers in WS.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Atlanta Braves are apparently the first club to show strong signs of interest to Cincinnati for Brandon Phillips. 

Where are the Reds fans like *LadyCroft* and *Pratchett*? Summon them, *MrMister*. I wanna hear what they think about the Reds' efforts to move Phillips.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Think of the match ups :mark:
Wainwright vs Lester
Wacha vs Buchholz
Kelly vs Lackey
Lynn vs Peavy


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm still trying to figure out why Lynn is pitching instead of Miller..


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd like to know as well, *TomahawkJock*. Lynn is usually fine for one trip through a lineup, but, uh, yeah...

_________________

This is kind of hilarious, if a bit darkly warped:

http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/9...elder-charged-wire-fraud-wife-felix-hernandez



> SEATTLE -- The wife of Seattle Mariners outfielder Carlos Peguero has been accused of making $180,000 in unauthorized purchases with a debit card belonging to another person in the Mariners organization, federal court documents showed.
> 
> Citing an anonymous source familiar with the investigation, The Seattle Times reported Saturday that the unnamed victims described in court documents are star pitcher Felix Hernandez and his wife. A spokeswoman for the U.S. attorney's office declined to comment beyond what was available in court filings, and a team spokesman did not return a call seeking comment.
> 
> ...


$180,000 on a debit card. Huh. Must be nice.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TomahawkJock said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why Lynn is pitching instead of Miller..


Lynn has more of a positive outing in the playoffs than Miller, plus Lynn humbled the loldodgers twice :mark:


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

TomahawkJock said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why Lynn is pitching instead of Miller..


I've been trying to figure that out this whole postseason, Lynn can be a good pitcher but if he gets into the slightest bit of trouble then he usually starts falling apart.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Damn, not feeling too good about Cards vs Red Sox.

We all know what happened last time these two faced off in the Series bama2


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Well tbf, no one could have stopped the Sox after the come back they had against the Yankee's that year.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

insanitydefined said:


> I've been trying to figure that out this whole postseason, Lynn can be a good pitcher but if he gets into the slightest bit of trouble then he usually starts falling apart.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah but Lynn is 5-3 with 3 no decisions overall while Miller has 3 no decisions, who do you think Matheny would go with?


Edit: So apparently, Kershaw was offered a lifetime contract with the Dodgers that was worth 300mil. He turned it down.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

You gotta think the Tigers will trade Scherzer. Sell high on him. IMHO he is a good pitcher but he had a career year this year. If they trade him in a few weeks they will get a shit load for him. 

All I wanted when each LCS started was the Dodgers or Tigers involved in the WS. Nope. We get the rich guy in HS against the really good looking guy in HS and the winner gets to fuck your dream girl in front of you. Sweet where is my remote? 

LOL @ Kershaw turning that contract down.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Happy 76th Birthday, Giants great "Dominican Dandy" Juan Marichal. 76 and still kicking... high leg kicking, that is...


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Allen Craig should be on the World Series roster, he took his first live pitches a couple of days ago and everything looked good. I would imagine he'll be the DH for the games in Boston, I can't see them starting him over Matt Adams since it's been so long since he played.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> Happy 76th Birthday, Giants great "Dominican Dandy" Juan Marichal. 76 and still kicking... high leg kicking, that is...



Also Mickey Mantle, Keith Hernandez and Juan Gonzalez birthday today.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

insanitydefined said:


> Allen Craig should be on the World Series roster, he took his first live pitches a couple of days ago and everything looked good. I would imagine he'll be the DH for the games in Boston, I can't see them starting him over Matt Adams since it's been so long since he played.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


His foot is in poor shape. Lis franc injury.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

He'll be fine as DH.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

He said he is ready, like WWF said, DH would be perfect.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Jim Leyland to retire. Seems Detroit media was all over him for pulling Scherzer. I wonder if they think he should of pulled Prince out too.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Cardinals Vs. Red Sox, we have a traffic jam caused by bandwagons everyone!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I need help with a possible new husband, only I don't know who he is, so I can't google to see if he is worth my time or not.

I am watching the Red Wings game and during intermission, they showed a clip from the Detroit Tigers press conference. I wasn't really listening, I just happened to look over and see a piece of fucking ass, no name came up, he kinda looked like CJ Wilson a little. Dark hair, skinny, fairly young looking.

Immediate help is needed, I must find this man.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Rick Porcello/Matt Tuiasosopo/Drew Smyly?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Give me a second, I must google all of those names.

EDIT: Damn, wasn't any of them.....Looked like he had black hair. I only got a few seconds in, but, damn....I'll find him someday. Thanks, though <3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Your best bet'd be to go through THIS page, player by player, and try to find him. Might be Darin Downs?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks, I will go through it. Wasn't that guy, though.

SOME pictures of that Rick dude _kinda_ looked like him, but, he has ugly moles and the guy on TV didn't have any, from what I saw.

Knowing my luck, the guy probably didn't even play for the Tigers and just had a Tigers hat lololololol


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

If you're able to find the video, it should be pretty easy to identify the guy.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah, I tried to youtube it, couldn't find it.

Oh well, forever alone.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sorry I couldn't help you get off tonight. :kobe8

LONGO >>>> whomever you're searching for, btw


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Annibal Sanchez?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I thought of Sanchez as well


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Nah, he was a white guy.

I caught him within probably about 10 seconds, can't seem to find him, but, maybe I just don't recognize him because of the camera angle or some shit. Oh well /disappointed.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Alex Avila?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's Doug Fister obviously.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Fister looks like a ***, tho


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It was a joke due the name I think.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

o i c wut u did ther

All of these fuckers look the same. :/


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I can't tell any of the Tigers pitchers apart either. They're all Porcello clones.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

How can you not tell :verlander apart from them? And Max has two different colored eyes. And Annibal is the only foreign one of the starters.

Could definitely see the Fister/Porcello comparisons though. Except Fister's a giant (like 6'8 or some shit).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Aside from the known pitchers I should clarify.


Ok and Benoit and AlAl, ie the brown dudes.

Also COKE etc, ok only like four guys are clones.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I wouldn't be able to tell Veras/AA/Dotel apart. Probably because they all look the same 8*D


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://deadspin.com/man-buys-ticket-to-game-1-of-world-series-for-6-00-on-1449725376

OOOOF...

:lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Missed that Leyland retired. PP who should they get to replace him?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Tough to say. Don't want someone old like Manuel, Baker, etc. but don't want a hardass like Gibson (who I don't think would come if they offered anyways). Really, a younger, Leyland-lite manager would be fine by me. By that I mean, while he made some questionable strategic decisions from time to time, he'd always have his players backs and knew how to manage a team with a lot of personalities like the Tigers. A guy a little more sabermetric savvy wouldn't hurt either.

Maybe Manny Acta (despite a shitty record he's taken over some bad teams, he's dominican so he'd be able to communicate with the Latin stars, and he doesn't seem like he has a personality bigger than the players). Maybe Tom Brookens (former Tiger and would likely keep most of the coaches that have been successful with the team). Maybe Gene Lamont (god help us if that happens). Would have to dig deeper into what's available tbh.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

plz don't steal Dave Martinez, Cubs/Tigers/ehomever else. plz no


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Fine we'll just take Maddon instead :verlander


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Maddon's too much of a hipster to bow out of Tampa and go to the GLITZ AND GLAMOUR of the slums of Detroit.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

John 3:16...and the Lord said..Go Sox


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> http://deadspin.com/man-buys-ticket-to-game-1-of-world-series-for-6-00-on-1449725376
> 
> OOOOF...
> 
> :lol


shame on him for selling World Series tickets in the first place


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> http://deadspin.com/man-buys-ticket-to-game-1-of-world-series-for-6-00-on-1449725376
> 
> OOOOF...
> 
> :lol


WHERE WAS THIS LAST YEAR OR 2010?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


























(DAMMIT, MERKLE!!!)



































(Some of you Giants in the field let Christy down!)








John McGraw :mark:












































(Did the Cubs throw this World Series?)








(Well, we know the White Sox threw this one)








(Thanks, Indians)








:mark: :mark: :mark:


























(Dammit, Twins! Damned heartbreaker.)


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

You forgot one Deso








:mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

lol, whatever.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Random thought, but I think my favorite position player prospect out of anyone at the moment is Kris Bryant. Think the Cubs hit the jackpot with him--in all likelihood, anyway.

He was deservedly just named AFL Co-Player of the Week about a week ago, not that I'm using that to substantiate my perception of him.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> Alex Pavlovic @AlexPavlovic
> 
> Giants announced two-year deal with Tim Lincecum.





> @SFGiants: Tim Lincecum and the #SFGiants have agreed to terms on a two year deal covering the 2014-15 seasons, pending a physical.


Okay.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Well hopefully it's not too much and we transition him to a bullpen role where I think he can be utilized to his fullest. Definitely not confident in his ability to produce as a starter anymore.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Tim Lincecum tested free agency the way one of my co-workers tests a trial gym membership.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Bay area is great for stoners. :dean


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I think the contract is worth 35mil


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> Random thought, but I think my favorite position player prospect out of anyone at the moment is Kris Bryant. Think the Cubs hit the jackpot with him--in all likelihood, anyway.
> 
> He was deservedly just named AFL Co-Player of the Week about a week ago, not that I'm using that to substantiate my perception of him.


That's encouraging. I know you do know your baseball. Hopefully we hit the jackpot.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Hateful Dub said:


> I think the contract is worth 35mil


welp :ben3


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I think the Cubs would have signed Timmy..if only he was hurt


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks, FLEX. 

Bryant, Jorge Soler and Albert Almora are definitely three of the top ten position players in the Arizona Fall League. Cubs' future is looking rather bright at the moment. Bryant is probably the most projectable for a variety of reasons. I love his bat speed and use of all fields, and he has legitimate light-tower power. I've been watching some online streams of AFL games and in some of these games Bryant is the sole hitter on his team that seemingly always makes hard, loud contact. Impressive.

Byron Buxton for Minnesota (even though he's having a very quiet AFL) and Addison Russell for Oakland are up there, too. (Although Russell is still extremely raw in some phases of the game.) I would be that high on San Diego's catcher Austin Hedges, but the bat is really taking its time in developing. Still, he's an exceedingly good defensive catcher.

The AFL is a very hitter-friendly environment, so pitching prospects often find themselves at a considerable disadvantage. The sample size is so tiny and unreliable for most of these guys... Often you have to zone certain elements out and just look at the stuff and makeup. 

But the generally consistent standouts toeing the rubber so far for me are Miami's Andrew Heaney (such good, precocious fastball command, seems to read hitters with ease and of course dat wicked lefty slider), Arizona's Matt Stites (looks like the Diamondbacks' future closer with two potential plus pitches but who knows?) and San Francisco's Kyle Crick (big, 6'4", 230 lb. power righty arm who is constantly compared to Matt Cain because of his imposing "innings eater" workhorse frame; fabulous stuff with a live, 94-99 mph fastball that has some killer movement, sledgehammer-like potential plus-plus 12-6 curveball, developing changeup and a potential wipeout slider that still needs work, frequently tapped as a future big league #2, just needs to iron out some spotty control issues and mechanical lapses) and Adalberto Mejia (6'3", 200 lb. Dominican lefty with a solid 90-93 sinking fastball, potential plus-plus slider and fringe, developing changeup, just yesterday he struck out five of the eleven batters he faced). 

But I need to see more.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Bryant's numbers are ridiculous good(.336/.390/.688 nine homers and 32 RBIs in 36 regular-season games), he would be a very good addition to the cubs. Deso, have you seen much of Danny Hultzen?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I've seen a lot of video of Danny Hultzen in the past, and he does look like a stud in the making, but not much of him lately, no. I know he put up some mighty good-looking numbers in the PCL this year, but it was sort of a small sample size. He definitely has excellent strikeout stuff, and the lefty fastball/slider combo is some good, dependable bread-and-butter for him. Last time I saw him his changeup was merely fringy, but that was his homework so it's a good bet he's getting better with it.

_______________________________

Appropriately timed fun fact: there have only been two World Series in this young century that did not include the Yankees, Cardinals, Red Sox or Giants.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

So what is everyone's prediction? Boston in 6 for me


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

STL in 6


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

FUCKING PLS GO FLEX


I got the Cards in 6 too.:side:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

REDSOX IN 4


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Red Sox in 7. HFA helps them over.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Best start ever...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I must admit its admirable of the ump to reverse his own call there. 

Sox in 6. 

PS facts: Since 2001, Boston based sport teams have won the following: 
2 World Series
3 Superbowls
1 NBA Championship
1 NHL Stanley Cup
5 AFC Championships
10 AFC East Championships
2 NBA East Championships
5 AL East Championships
2 Eastern Conference Championships


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Everybody shits on Napoli but he's my fucking dude!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Why are pitchers scared to field their position? Its a pop up, you learn to catch those in t-ball. People who have never played organized baseball can catch them.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:lol 

Pete Kozma, holy shit, man.

Wainwright just standing there rather than catching the pop-up was stupid, too. Weird. 

About six inches higher, and Ortiz would have had another Grand Slam rather than a sac fly.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

What a dagger to the heart it would be for the cards if beltran is injured bad.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

The Cards just aren't gritty enough right now to win G1. Better save their grit for G2.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Perfect Poster*, I sent you a PM a few days ago... I'm wondering what Dombrowski is going to do with Max Scherzer. It seems like there are two very vocal factions of Tigers fans out there at the moment: a relatively small but highly vociferous constituency of hipsters who wish to see him traded while his value is at its absolute highest; and a larger, more traditionalist plurality who want to keep him around because your championship window remains open for at least another year and he is a major reason why. 

So, what do you think?

(Also, I was just being whimsically creative with my labeling of said factions.)


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Self-inflicted woes costing the Cards. They look nervous.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Beltran's in the hospital now after crunching up against that right field fence to make the big catch a few innings ago. Whoa.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

Sox keep getting out of these jams, awesome! 

Red Sox in 6 for me. I'd love another sweep though( long time sox fan)


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> *Perfect Poster*, I sent you a PM a few days ago... I'm wondering what Dombrowski is going to do with Max Scherzer. It seems like there are two very vocal factions of Tigers fans out there at the moment: a relatively small but highly vociferous constituency of hipsters who wish to see him traded while his value is at its absolute highest; and a larger, more traditionalist plurality who want to keep him around because your championship window remains open for at least another year and he is a major reason why.
> 
> So, what do you think?
> 
> (Also, I was just being whimsically creative with my labeling of said factions.)


It all depends on what the market for Scherzer is. If Max is capable of fetching a Myers like prospect I'd be leaning towards going for it. Seeing that he only has a year left on his deal and the Myers deal really came out of nowhere, I doubt he gets dealt. I'd put the odds he gets traded at around 20%. It'd have to be at least 1 near MLB ready prospect plus one high valued prospect a yearish away and one low level with lots of potential.

I wouldn't be against trading him if it's the right deal, since that helped bring the Tigers back into relevancy last time (Granderson for Scherzer/Jackson/Coke). It'd have to be a hell of a deal though. A 3 teamer may be the only way to get it done.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Hopefully this will at least be a series. This better not end in another sweep, otherwise baseball is going to suffer even more than it has.

The way the sport is set up right now is already on borrowed time.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Interesting, *Perfect Poster*. That's roughly what I was thinking, myself. If you can score big, go for it; otherwise, meh. And I'd agree with that approximately "20%" chance of him being traded this offseason. 

That Granderson trade was a pretty cool one. I can't help but think Cashman had to feel some pangs of regret during the 2011 LDS and 2012 LCS. Also, he lost Ian Kennedy to the Diamondbacks and though Kennedy had a rough 2013, he was excellent for Arizona for a while with an especially awesome 2011.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

1 down, 3 more to go. Just need to see Wacha get shelled tomorrow and completely demoralize the Cards as they roll home.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Freeloader said:


> 1 down, 3 more to go. Just need to see Wacha get shelled tomorrow and completely demoralize the Cards as they roll home.


Depends on if Wacha keeps pitching like he's not a rookie. If he can keep it up, the Cardinals can even the series. If not, they can still right the ship in St. Louis but as a Cards fan I'd rather go home tied up at a game each. 

Meanwhile...it will be interesting to see how they handle a game 5 in Busch, meanwhile just a few blocks away at the Dome the Rams and Seahawks get it on on MNF. This is where Goodell can give one of these to MLB and tell them the game isn't being moved as far as start time. :flip


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I wanted Boston to get swept but it is nice to see St Louis screw up in the WS for a change.

Also, Beltran breaks my heart


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> Interesting, *Perfect Poster*. That's roughly what I was thinking, myself. If you can score big, go for it; otherwise, meh. And I'd agree with that approximately "20%" chance of him being traded this offseason.
> 
> That Granderson trade was a pretty cool one. I can't help but think Cashman had to feel some pangs of regret during the 2011 LDS and 2012 LCS. Also, he lost Ian Kennedy to the Diamondbacks and though Kennedy had a rough 2013, he was excellent for Arizona for a while with an especially awesome 2011.


The biggest problem with the Tigers is that a lot of their guys contracts are running out either in 2014 or 15. Cabrera, Fister, Porcello, Scherzer, Jackson, Hunter, Martinez, etc. Aside from :verlander, Sanchez, and Fielder (and younger guys that have to go through arbitration like Smyly, Iglesias) the Tigers have a pretty clean slate. I'd be surprised if Miggy doesn't get extended (although it shouldn't be as crippling of a deal as Prince's). Jackson and Fister I see getting extended soon as well. 

Either way, the Tigers farm system could use some restocking. Aside from Castellanos, they don't have much for top prospects. Some more pitching prospects is always encouraged and hitting wise we need some COFs and possibly a 2B and 3B (so they can move one of Cabrera/Fielder to DH after next year).


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

woooo


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Tighten up that fielding, fellas. Both teams living and dying by the E's.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

:lmao @ Dr. Pepper guy of prosperity


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice to see the Cards fighting back. Will be very interesting to see what happens with the series going back to St. Louis.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Judging by the first two games, we are in for an excellent WS. I can easily see this going 7. It'll go 6 at minimum.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Matt Williams taking over the Nats


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MATT THE BAT


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Questionable management from both managers. Farrell for allowing Workman to hit instead of PH Napoli and letting Koji come in right away, Matheny for IBB'ing Ortiz (which I don't completely hate, tbh, given they were out of LHP iirc). Still been a fun game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lmao why do the Sox keep throwing to 3rd?

Cards are so fucking lucky LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Fucking bullshit. What a fucking awful call


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

that's such bullshit


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

BUUUUUULLSHIIIT
BUUUUUULLSHIIIT

Not sure why he even lobed it towards third anyway, they had control of things at that moment. Shouldn't have pressed his luck. Still that was a bs call.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

How was it a BS call? Middlebrooks clearly knew what he was doing with his legs.


----------



## O10101 (Jul 26, 2012)

How can anyone say that's a bad call?

I'm a diehard Sox fan, but c'mon now guys. Intent doesn't matter, thats the key thing here, and he clearly obstructed the runner. It's an obvious call, is it unfortunate? Hell yeah, sad to see a great game end like that, but the ball shouldn't have been thrown to third anyway.

Just unfortunate. Not bullshit. Not a blown call.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

what a stupid call


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

O10101 said:


> How can anyone say that's a bad call?
> 
> I'm a diehard Sox fan, but c'mon now guys. Intent doesn't matter, thats the key thing here, and he clearly obstructed the runner. It's an obvious call, is it unfortunate? Hell yeah, sad to see a great game end like that, but the ball shouldn't have been thrown to third anyway.
> 
> Just unfortunate. Not bullshit. Not a blown call.


At least one person has common sense about this.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Funny thing is Kozma was up next and probably would've K'd on 3 pitches.

And I wouldn't say it's a BS call, but I don't think I would've called it myself. Could definitely see where he thought it was obstruction in real time, but after the replay I'd say no.

EDIT: From the rulebook:

Rule 2.00 (Obstruction) Comment: If a fielder is about to receive a thrown ball and if the ball is in flight directly toward and near enough to the fielder so he must occupy his position to receive the ball he may be considered “in the act of fielding a ball.” It is entirely up to the judgment of the umpire as to whether a fielder is in the act of fielding a ball. After a fielder has made an attempt to field a ball and missed, he can no longer be in the “act of fielding” the ball. *For example: an infielder dives at a ground ball and the ball passes him and he continues to lie on the ground and delays the progress of the runner, he very likely has obstructed the runner.*

Well, Middlebrooks looks a little more guilty now. Right call.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

How dare middlebrooks fall down.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

So nobody thinks Craig would have scored if Middlebrooks didn't obstruct his path?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

William Murderface said:


> So nobody thinks Craig would have scored if Middlebrooks didn't obstruct his path?


Not with that slide.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Well if his path wasn't obstructed he wouldn't have had to slide, so that's a moot point.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This is almost like Buckner. Almost.


----------



## O10101 (Jul 26, 2012)

William Murderface said:


> Well if his path wasn't obstructed he wouldn't have had to slide, so that's a moot point.


This.

That extra little bit of time would have made him safe, no question about it. It's a tough pill to swallow, like I said i'm a Sox fan and that game was full of cheers and disappointment throughout.

Like someone else said though, they should have just taken that out at home and not tried to force it to third.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Man, I really hate to see such an amazing game end like that even though the Cards won. It was blatant interference though, I don't even see how you could say it wasn't intentional since he raised his legs up for absolutely no good reason.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I just wanna know where the Cardinals found this lucky ass 4 leaf clover or whatever they have


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

William Murderface said:


> I just wanna know where the Cardinals found this lucky ass 4 leaf clover or whatever they have


Baseball gods making the pattern of ws champs continue.

2010-Giants
11-Cards
12-Giants
13-Cards
14 obv the GIANTS.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

insanitydefined said:


> Man, I really hate to see such an amazing game end like that even though the Cards won. It was blatant interference though, I don't even see how you could say it wasn't intentional since he raised his legs up for absolutely no good reason.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


For no reason? Maybe to try to get up....

And I see no one likes to mention that Craig had his hands on Middlebrooks back using him to help get up and run.

I personally think it's an awful call. I can see the perspective of someone who thinks otherwise. Regardless it's a fucking awful for any game, especially a World Series to end. I like to see the players dictate the outcome of the game and not fucking umpires or referees making it about them.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

FUCKING CARDS

http://larrybrownsports.com/baseball/obstruction-call-will-middlebrooks-cardinals-red-sox/208731


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Notorious said:


> For no reason? Maybe to try to get up....
> 
> And I see no one likes to mention that Craig had his hands on Middlebrooks back using him to help get up and run.
> 
> I personally think it's an awful call. I can see the perspective of someone who thinks otherwise. Regardless it's a fucking awful for any game, especially a World Series to end. I like to see the players dictate the outcome of the game and not fucking umpires or referees making it about them.


You don't bend your legs in the air to get up. And Craig using Middlebrooks to get up is irrelevant.

The only argument Sox fans have is that Craig didn't go through the basepath and was near the edge of the grass, but I don't think that argument holds much water. Joyce wasn't making it about himself either. He's one of the best umps and, tbh, I was wondering if there was going to be anything happening after Craig got tripped up.

If I was a Sox fan I'd be more mad Farrell let Workman hit in the 9th instead of Napoli and that he didn't bring Koji right away to start the 9th. He had a rough game managing for sure.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Notorious said:


> For no reason? Maybe to try to get up....
> 
> And I see no one likes to mention that Craig had his hands on Middlebrooks back using him to help get up and run.
> 
> I personally think it's an awful call. I can see the perspective of someone who thinks otherwise. Regardless it's a fucking awful for any game, especially a World Series to end. I like to see the players dictate the outcome of the game and not fucking umpires or referees making it about them.


When you're laying down on your stomach how does raising your legs up in the air help you get up?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Why the fuck was salty still in the game. David ross is 10x the catcher salty is. Shittiest written rule in the book. Sure Joe Torre just loves sticking it to the sox, fuckin cunt.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

insanitydefined said:


> When you're laying down on your stomach how does raising your legs up in the air help you get up?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Because you clearly see Middlebrooks using his hands to try to push himself up.

But hopefully if the situation ever happens again Middlebrooks learns from his mistakes and teleports himself into the outfield or something :kobe

And why the fuck was Craig even trying to hop over Middlebrooks anyway when he clearly could've just went around him?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm obviously not happy about the call, but I can completely see why it was made.

In hindsight, Salty should be holding the ball there with Kozma on deck and Koji pitching.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

All redsox pitchers and salty should spend the entire next practice throwing down to third base in preparation for the next crucial fuck up.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

unk2
C'mon man, lay on your gut and then kick your legs up into the air. Now tell me, how does that help you get back to your feet? Like I said, I hate that a WS game ended like that even though my team won, but it was still the right call to make.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Middlebrooks is def trying to get up when Craig trips.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Well of course I'm not a fan of that call, but it is what it is. Stop fucking throwing to third from Home plate boston.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Lol Middlebrooks lifted his legs so he wouldnt obstruct the basepath, Craig decided to trip over him instead. Terrible call.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hateful Dub said:


> Lol Middlebrooks lifted his legs so he wouldnt obstruct the basepath, Craig decided to trip over him instead. Terrible call.


yeah if craig would have ran in the basepath he doesn't trip.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Honestly, if Salty had just held on to it and not made that risky throw to third, they'd probably still be playing. Like Brye said, especially with Kozma next.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

this series is now tainted.

Giants are the true world champs.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Obstruction on the left field ump for getting in Navas way.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

insanitydefined said:


> unk2
> C'mon man, lay on your gut and then kick your legs up into the air. Now tell me, how does that help you get back to your feet? Like I said, I hate that a WS game ended like that even though my team won, but it was still the right call to make.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Could have also been raising his legs to they would not be in the basepath. I mean i geuss you can he was in it anyway, but where Craig trips craig is boderline in it at best. if he doesn't raise his legs Middlebrooks is for sure in the basepath.


Craig doesn't even trip when his legs are raised, he puts his arms on Middlebrooks and then trips over his waist.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Even though its only 2-1, feels like cards are up 3-0 after that lose.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Ehh... wow. I think it's just a touch too ticky-tacky. I keep taking a look at the play and while it's something of a thin reed, Craig was quite "inside" near the grass... But, that is his right and he was in that position because of how the throw went, and how the subsequent play occurred. However, Saltamacchia really, really needed to eat that ball at home plate. What's being lost in all of this is that Dustin Pedroia is playing some of the best second base in the postseason anyone has in a while, and his play on that ball was beautiful to get it to "Salty" at the plate. With the play being too close considering the circumstances (you fuck up, you die, since the run the Cardinal baserunner represents is the difference in the game) Kozma coming up, and Uehara pitching, the best thing you can do is go after the next hitter. 

As *Perfect Poster* mentioned (and I'm glad he posted the rule), questionable managing on both sides. The most flagrant case being Farrell allowing Workman to hit for himself, then taking him out anyway when things were getting dicey in the bottom of the frame. 

Kind of sucks for the game to end on that note, though. But, whatever. 

______________

Yeah, as a fan of a team with almost zero position players to get even remotely excited about in the farm system, *Perfect Poster*, I hear you on that point. I still almost have to pinch myself to believe the Shields-Myers deal actually took place last offseason. 

______________



> ESPN Stats & Info
> ‏@ESPNStatsInfo
> Jon Lester is 3rd pitcher to allow no runs in each of his first 2 career World Series starts. Other 2: Christy Mathewson, Madison Bumgarner


Dammit, Lester, that was a Giants club and you just had to crash it.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

We need a new thread title.

Dammit Mr, get your legs out of the basepath


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

This World Series though, has been epic so far.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

They tend to be when the constant team, the San Antonio Spurs, the New England Patriots, the St Louis Cardinals, are involved.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Here is Dustin Pedroia experiencing all of the available emotions:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

insanitydefined said:


> When you're laying down on your stomach how does raising your legs up in the air help you get up?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


?

How does one push up to their kness when there legs are flat on the ground? 

You lift you legs, use your knees as pivots and push up with your hands. Things like this shouldn't have to be explained.

That being said, it's the right call. The basepath is Craig's. Regardless if Middlebrooks is a beached whale flat on his belly at the time.

I'm still rooting for the umps in this series tho. Glad they got the win last night! Still anyone's series! 1-1-1!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> We need a new thread title.
> 
> Dammit Mr, get your legs out of the basepath


Made me lol

I got a request to not put spoilers in the thread title. I'm gonna honor that and just keep it generic.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

spoilers? :kobe


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Hateful Dub said:


> spoilers? :kobe


For the 3 people who DVR the game and watch them later, ya kow.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

VRsick said:


> For the 3 people who DVR the game and watch them later, ya kow.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MLB and Japan are getting close to a new posting fee policy. Interesting. 

_____________________________

What is it with Farrell not knowing how to pinch-hit for his relief pitchers? LOL Clownball!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Has anyone mentioned that Bryce went under the knife on that knee? If not, I am here to inform you that it has happened.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It'll just lead to another year of unjustified GOAT hype.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Another great game. Love how fox announcers are like "stupid holding the runner on" 10 seconds before the pick off.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This has to go 7.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:lmao

This World Series is featuring some of the funniest, weirdest game-ending plays...


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Well that sucks, now we have to go back to Boston. If we had won tonight I really think Wainwright would have finished it tomorrow, now we've got to roll with Wacha in game six and Joe Kelly if it goes to 7. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Here's how the series games will all end:

Walk off Balk game 5
Walk off run on passed ball strike 3 game 6
Walk off hidden ball trick game 7

Now just have to figure out who will pull off that hidden ball trick in g7.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


> Here's how the series games will all end:
> 
> Walk off Balk game 5
> Walk off run on passed ball strike 3 game 6
> ...


Walk off hbp next game.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Perfect Poster said:


> Here's how the series games will all end:
> 
> Walk off Balk game 5
> Walk off run on passed ball strike 3 game 6
> ...





DARTH COCK said:


> Walk off hbp next game.


And when the eventual World Series Champions win the Series and hoist the trophy, a huge wormhole will appear and obliterate the space-time continuum, resulting in the Chicago Cubs becoming the 2013 World Series Champions.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Fuck MrMr, why did you have to spoiler the WS? I just got through the allstar break on my PVR.

RAGING ATM.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

David Ross was fucking SAFE right there.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

SP103 said:


> David Ross was fucking SAFE right there.


It did look like he avoided it. Great slide.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Fuck fuck fuck, my Cards are going down man :bosh6


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sox win. Back to Boston. 

Cards have to win 2 in a row in Fenway Park. Little to no chance in hell.

And also-This 2-3-2 series can go fuck itself. I know it didn't play out here, but once a team loses a world series after going 1-1 and going AWAY and losing 3 WILL come up. NBA and NHL is 2-2-1-1-1. 

It's completely bullshit that the HOME TEAM can lose 1 game at home then lose the series without playing at least 3 home games.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I thought Ross was out when I saw it live. I'm watching the NFL game too, so I didn't see the replays. If he was safe, I'm glad that didn't factor into the game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

David Ortiz is a fucking legend. That is all.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Sox win. Back to Boston.
> 
> Cards have to win 2 in a row in Fenway Park. Little to no chance in hell.
> 
> ...


Hey, that's good for you. That means the Sox can win it in Boston.

Most awkward feeling shit in the world when a team wins the Series away from home. Crowd just goes dead silent and you see the players celebrating.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

SP103 said:


> Sox win. Back to Boston.
> 
> Cards have to win 2 in a row in Fenway Park. Little to no chance in hell.
> 
> ...


Actually NBA was 2-3-2 for about 30 years. They just switched that ruling this summer.

And it's more to just avoid another travel day. No need to have the series end in November. Although they could've started it on Tuesday but then they'd have a game on Friday which is ratings hell.

Don't expect them to go to 2-2-1-1-1 unless they push the postseason schedule back and end the Championship Series' on a Saturday (so then G1 can be on Monday). Even then that's pushing it.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Standing room tickets are $800 for games 6 and 7. Sometimes i wish fenway was bigger lol. Might go to boston tomorrow with some friends and just watch the game at a bar and be able to enjoy the celebration if it does happen. Or go thursday and be able to celebrate or be horribly depressed.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Cardinals were grounded due to mechanical problems and the internet went crazy


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Boston Red Sox pls just end this now.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

This. Is. _*HILARIOUS!*_ 






That last one... :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Just saw on Espn the average price for the game tonight is over 2000. I'd love to go to the game but no way would I pay that much. I might head to Fenway if they are comfortably ahead just to celebrate.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Red Sox better end this tonight. The cardinals are the very last team I'd wanna go to a game 7 with.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

If this goes 7 games the Cards are winning. Literally, about 9 of the Card's 11 World Series titles are off of game 7 victories.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

As a bitter Detroit fan, I am rooting for the Red Sox.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

You know its bad when STEPHEN FUCKING DREW hits a home run off you, he's like 0-100.


----------



## nadine (Feb 16, 2013)

And as a bitter Blue Jays fan, i'm rooting for the cards to win. If Ferrell gets a ring I might riot. The fact that they're up by 4 right now is making me feel aggressive haha. Cards need to force 7!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This is so awesome. (Y)


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Jesus Christ Boston, at least use lube when you rape us.

This is obviously over. Congrats Red Sox and Boston. You certainly deserve it.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Victorino is a base loaded hitting machine.


----------



## nadine (Feb 16, 2013)

It's unbelievable how well Boston is hitting tonight. It's still early though. Kind of. I have hope


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't get it. Matheny has one of the slowest hooks ever (and I still thank him for that when I think of last year's NLCS)... Tonight, he should have taken Wacha out earlier, but then when he gets back around to Napoli, who apparently can't hit Wacha with a paddle, he takes him out right _there_ and puts in Lance Lynn. lol.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

It's like watching something you love get torched right in front of your very eyes. Oh well, there's worse teams to lose to than Boston, but man did I really want to win.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

"People ask me what I do in winter when there's no baseball. I'll tell you what I do. I stare out the window and wait for spring." 

--Rogers Hornsby


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Lackey must be confused right now. Probably has no idea how to handle a 6-0 lead.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Takers Revenge said:


> Lackey must be confused right now. Probably has no idea how to handle a 6-0 lead.


They tricked him into thinking its a 1-0 lead.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

He is throwing well. Scattered some hits and has been in trouble once or twice but he has worked out of it


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

David Freese doesn't look like he cares one single bit, I'm not sure when his contract is up but even if he's got any more years left on it I still doubt he'll be back with the Cards next year.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Lackey is awesome. Plain and simple.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Six more outs. pls.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Three more outs.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Three more outs... We getting there!!!


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

#Brokenheart 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Ugh....

Congrats, you fuckers.

Uhara and Big Papi about to tear the city down... best friends forever.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Woooooo!!!! Worlds Series Champions!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WORLD SERIES CHAMPS BABY!

Great effort by the Cards tho. Still love you, Beltran.

Campus literally might explode.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Brye said:


> WORLD SERIES CHAMPS BABY!
> 
> Great effort by the Cards tho. Still love you, Beltran.
> 
> *Campus literally might explode*.





Boston bomber again?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Dat feeling, nothin like it. Cant stop smiling. Boston strong baby.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Man, at least it was a blowout so I didn't have to have hope all the way till the end. Congratulations to the Sox though, I hate the way it turned out but you guys flat out played better than we did. Sucks for Carlos Beltran though, all those years it took to finally make it and he ends up being on the losing team.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Congrats Red Sox fans. You bastards keep on loving this. 

This team used to have to so much heart break for so long and now they can't lose a World Series.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

MrMister said:


> This team used to have to so much heart break for so long and now they can't lose a World Series.


From LOSERS to DYNASTY, I know that's right.

All we need now is for the CUBS to win.

I'm just in awe that these Cardinals didn't walk Big Papi every at bat. By Game 3 they should have known this guy was locked in. He's the Carribean Babe Ruth. Tighten up.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

And that.. is Boston's 8th championship team since 2001. 

Red sox 04, 07, 13
Patriots 01, 03, 04.
Bruins 11
Celtics 08. 

#BostonDynasty.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

so aggy right now


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

On the bright side...

Only 151 days until Opening Day! :mark:


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm a little confused.

Ortiz is MVP however Victorino posted 12 RBIs. I understand David had an insane batting average but I thought RBIs trump everything.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

RBIs don't mean dick. Ortiz was an easy MVP choice. .750/.800 OBP/SLG >>>>>


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

After what happened last year I never in a million years would have believed the Red Sox would win the championship this time around. What with the Boston bombing and ending the series in Boston this really could not have gone any better for Boston fans. Fucking awesome year and a well-played series by the Cardinals too.

Ortiz was tearing shit down. No way he wasn't going to win MVP.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Not really a surprise here. I didn't watch a game after the Braves were eliminated. Always next year I guess... 1995 was forever ago :'(


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

White Sox > Cubs in the World Series next year. Abreu to hit 15 bombs in the playoffs and bat .800 for the Sox.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Boston broke the pattern. Giants no longer 2014 champs.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Congrats Boston, what a post season. Baseball is officially over :bron3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DARTH COCK said:


> Boston broke the pattern. Giants no longer 2014 champs.


The pattern is the team with HFA I reckon.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MrMister said:


> The pattern is the team with HFA I reckon.


NL better get on it then.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks like the Rangers will extend a qualifying offer to Nelson Cruz. 

_______________________

Dodgers, Yankees and Cubs reportedly the big three frontrunners for Masahiro Tanaka. 

_______________________

A couple of Giants-related notes from MLBTR's transcript of "Giants insider" Andrew Baggarly's online chat at CSNBayArea.com:



> •Ryan Vogelsong's $6.5MM option won't be picked up by the Giants but Baggarly thinks the veteran righty will re-sign on a cheaper one-year deal with incentives.
> 
> •Brandon Belt could be approached about a contract extension in Spring Training but the Giants will just work out a one-year deal in the meantime to cover Belt's first year of arbitration eligibility. MLBTR's Matt Swartz projects Belt to earn $2.4MM in 2014 and MLBTR's Tim Dierkes suggests that Allen Craig's extension could be a model for a Belt extension, though with some adjustments since Belt is a Super Two player.


Cost certainty is nice. Locking up Belt for the next five or six years makes sense.

_______________________

From MLBtraderumors.com:



> •The Marlins could fill a few needs by targeting the Angels' Mark Trumbo and Chris Iannetta in trades, MLB.com's Joe Frisaro opines as part of a reader mailbag.


_______________________



> •The Diamondbacks don't have much payroll flexibility for 2014, as The Arizona Republic's Nick Piecoro notes in his breakdown of the Snakes' salary obligations. Piecoro suggests that the D'Backs could sign free agents by backloading their contracts for 2015 and beyond, when the club has more money coming off the books.


_______________________

The GM Meetings are set for November 11th-13th in Orlando, FL.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

So it begins...

http://www.mlbtraderumors.com/2013/10/white-sox-exercise-matt-lindstroms-2014-option.html



> The White Sox have exercised their $4MM club option on right-hander Matt Lindstrom, according to MLB.com's Scott Merkin (on Twitter). Lindstrom's option contained a $500K buyout, essentially making this a $3.5MM decision for White Sox GM Rick Hahn and his staff.
> 
> Lindstrom, who turns 34 in February, was the only option decision that the White Sox had to make this offseason. The veteran flamethrower turned in a 3.12 ERA with 6.8 K/9, 3.4 BB/9 and 55.6 percent ground-ball rate in 60 2/3 innings in 2013. Lindstrom's fastball was once again blistering, checking in with an average velocity of 95 mph.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

What a crazy night, went to Fenway as the 8th inning. Was cold as hell heading there but once I arrived and I saw hundreds of fans I couldn't even care about how cold it was. Of course there was a crazy amount of people drinking. I wasn't at Fenway last time where I think someone actually died but it was an awesome time but subdued.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Rangers just declined Lance Berkman's option. $1 million buyout rather than $12 million for next year.

_________________________

Indians released Chris Perez and re-signed Jason Giambi while acquiring Colt Hynes. 

As MLBTR.com relates regarding Perez,


> Perez will join a crowded market for closers that also includes Joe Nathan, Brian Wilson, Fernando Rodney, Joaquin Benoit, Grant Balfour and Edward Mujica. His late season struggles and the stiff competition on the free agent market might make it difficult for him to land a closing gig this offseason.


_________________________

Royals predictably exercised next season's option on James Shields. 

_________________________

Another predictably exercised option, per Steve Adams at MLBTR:


> The Marlins have exercised their $1MM club option on right-hander Jacob Turner, the team announced. Turner earned $1.175MM in 2013 -- the final season of a four-year, $5.5MM contract that he signed as a first-round draft selection of the Tigers in 2009.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Cena said he's sending WWE gear(either WWE title or World Title(I'd say World Title since that's the one Cena holds right now?)) to the Red Sox for the WS Parade.

lol, first we get the WWE title at the Home Run Derby, and now World Title at World Series.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Cena isn't even a Red Sox fan, I imagine at Survivor Series he'll pander to us. I'll be booing him regardless.

Im actually working Saturday night so I should be able to go to the parade in the morning :mark:


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)




----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Dodgers just declined the options for Mark Ellis and Chris Capuano. 

____________________________________

Red Sox are said to be likely to extend qualifying offers to Jacoby Ellsbury (duh), Mike Napoli and Stephen Drew. Source is Jon Heyman so take it with a grain of salt the size of a basketball.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I really don't get their infatuation with Stephen Drew, but whatever...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

WWF said:


> I really don't get their infatuation with Stephen Drew, but whatever...


Just an overall solid player. Not nearly as bad as his post season portrays him as. And he is likable, which makes it hard to hate him for sucking so bad. Sox should resign him and get rid of middlebrooks and move bogaerts to third full time.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Who is infatuated with Drew, WWF?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The Sox, brah. Not saying he's a bad player or anything, it just seems like they put an inordinate amount of faith in him. Playing him vs. lefties over Bogaerts is just RIDICULOUS, man. RIDICULOUS.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Drew's a very cromulent-to-good piece, nothing extraordinary... I think a lot of teams should analyze just how exceptionally well the Red Sox played the mid-tier of the free agent market like a piano last winter. Shane Victorino, Mike Napoli, Johnny Gomes and Stephen Drew... As the Boston front office admitted in September, there was no way they could have foreseen just how splendidly the collective sum of their moves would work out. They were hoping for an 85-90 win team, and they got a 97 win team with a 100 win pythag. Rarely has a team with so many early-30s pieces played up to and perhaps even somewhat exceeded its potential "on paper."

____________________

Oh, here's Buster Posey after he's caught a couple of big fish because this is important!:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That trade with LA helped them reload.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Jacoby Ellsbury to sign with the Yankees because he needs to follow in the footsteps of Johnny Damon.

/dream


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> Dodgers just declined the options for Mark Ellis and Chris Capuano.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

DesolationRow said:


> Drew's a very cromulent-to-good piece, nothing extraordinary... I think a lot of teams should analyze just how exceptionally well the Red Sox played the mid-tier of the free agent market like a piano last winter. Shane Victorino, Mike Napoli, Johnny Gomes and Stephen Drew... As the Boston front office admitted in September, there was no way they could have foreseen just how splendidly the collective sum of their moves would work out. They were hoping for an 85-90 win team, and they got a 97 win team with a 100 win pythag. Rarely has a team with so many early-30s pieces played up to and perhaps even somewhat exceeded its potential "on paper."
> 
> ____________________
> 
> Oh, here's Buster Posey after he's caught a couple of big fish because this is important!:





Spoiler: Buster catching another fish


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh, ho, ho, ho...



> The Indians exercised their $8MM club option on right-hander Ubaldo Jimenez, but as expected, he has voided the option and become a free agent, according to Paul Hoynes of the Cleveland Plain Dealer. Because Jimenez voided the option, the Indians will not have to pay the $1MM buyout.
> 
> The July 2011 trade that sent Jimenez from Colorado to Cleveland triggered a clause in his contract that allowed him to void the option.


And,



> The Indians have declined their $7.5MM club option on Jason Kubel, the team announced via press release. Kubel will receive a $1MM buyout, which the Diamondbacks are on the hook for following the Aug. 30 trade that sent him from Arizona to Cleveland.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Do Cards fans still think Carlos Beltran is easily replaced?



Oh and Dodgers want Price. Cano and Price obviously and hilariously vastly upgrades this team. :lmao their payroll though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Word is they want Tanaka, as well. If they got them all, and they're probably the favorites to get Cano (Aside from the Yankees) and Tanaka, they'd legit be the best team ever. Four #1 starters in their rotation (Kershaw/Grienke/Price/Tanaka/Ryu) to go along with their ridiculous hitting; I don't even see a reason for any other team to play a game next season.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Ryan Howard's contract, oh my God. It's like you look at what he's done the last four seasons and you realize just how piteously awful it is.

/ends epiphany he's had many times before


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

MrMister said:


> Do Cards fans still think Carlos Beltran is easily replaced?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Dodgers want Price. Cano and Price obviously and hilariously vastly upgrades this team. :lmao their payroll though.


As much as I don't want to see him go, he's very easily replaced. A healthy Allen Craig could play right field next year which would free up first base for Matt Adams to keep starting, plus Oscar Taveras should be ready for the main roster next year if he can get healthy.







DesolationRow said:


> Ryan Howard's contract, oh my God. It's like you look at what he's done the last four seasons and you realize just how piteously awful it is.
> 
> /ends epiphany he's had many times before


There's a team out in Anaheim that gave a guy about the same age a huge contract a couple of years ago to, and he ain't exactly lived up to it either. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, Pujols has been quite bad. The Howard deal might be worse, though, in a weird way--in the sense that he was under team control.

________________

AFL All Star Game to start in about 15 minutes. :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So you're serious when you say it's very easy to replace one of the best post season hitters of this era? I mean I get the Cards will still be good, and someone will step up, but STL is gonna miss that dude's bat if he goes elsewhere.

Craig is a great hitter, but can't stay healthy. It's asking a lot of Taveras to be Beltran.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah dude, the fact of the matter is Beltran is getting older, his knees are banged up as it is and he seems like he's more injury prone every single year that goes by. And production wise, if I had to pick one of them to play for the entirety of next season including playoffs, I'm taking Allen Craig. Even with the season he had this year I still don't think he's topped out yet, I've been on this dudes bandwagon for a long time now and I ain't getting off anytime soon.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I have such a prospect crush on Kris Bryant. Dude looks _good_ at 3B, to go along with the outstanding hitting. SSS fair warning, though.

EDIT: Not even 20 minutes later, my boy Kyle Crick is pitching and Bryant lets a hard-hit ground ball go right through him at third. LOL!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> Yeah, Pujols has been quite bad.


oh please, he was putting up respectable numbers, is the pitching that has been killing us.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> Brad Ausmus will be named the next Tigers manager, according to FOX Sports’ Ken Rosenthal.
> 
> Ausmus has been a hot name on the managerial front this offseason, also receiving a look from the Cubs and Mariners. The 44-year-old has no managerial experience but has served as a special assistant to the general manager with the Padres in recent years. He also served as Team Israel’s manager in the most recent World Baseball Classic.


_________________________



Hateful Dub said:


> oh please, he was putting up respectable numbers, is the pitching that has been killing us.


He was not atrocious by any stretch in 2012, kind of a little weak by his previous standards in St. Louis, though. But, yeah, not really bad after he had a rather awful start to the 2012 season. But 2013 was effectively a lost season. Played in 99 games. Worst average, OBP and slugging for him; even with a 111 wRC+, which is not horrible unto itself, he could only muster 0.7 WAR. 

Steamer projects that he'll rebound much closer toward 2012 numbers next year, which may be true... 

You're right, though. Compared to Ryan Howard, Pujols probably still has a good deal left in the tank, should he get healthy, and could revert to becoming a true force in the Angels' lineup next year. Of course, Pujols is in a different strata of player than Howard. The Pujols contract is crazy, but at least you could make some kind of argument that his career numbers leading into 2012 did merit someone going over-the-top for him. Howard's extension was mind-boggling the minute it was signed.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Its kinda hilarious that with a bad knee and foot, he was doing the most carrying in the beginning of the season :lol His contract was mainly done so Angels can land a tv deal with Fox, which I cant really hate on. Hamilton on the other hand....Im being cautiously optimistic since he did somewhat rebound towards the end.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hamilton will have a good year next year I think. Not a monster year but I could see a 30-110-.300 year.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

DON BAYLOR will help Hamilton


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The Tigers would try to shoehorn another catcher onto their roster with Ausmus.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

Not sure if it's been posted already but here are the VERY early Vegas odds for the 2014 World Series favorite

Los Angeles Dodgers 5-1
Detroit Tigers 8-1
Washington Nationals 9-1
St. Louis Cardinals 10-1
Boston Red Sox 12-1
Cincinnati Reds 15-1
Los Angeles Angels 15-1
Oakland Athletics 15-1
New York Yankees 16-1
Texas Rangers 16-1
Atlanta Braves 17-1
San Francisco Giants 22-1
Pittsburgh Pirates 25-1
Baltimore Orioles 28-1
Cleveland Indians 28-1
Tampa Bay Rays 29-1
Kansas City Royals 35-1
Chicago White Sox 40-1
Philadelphia Phillies 40-1
Arizona Diamondbacks 45-1
Toronto Blue Jays 45-1
Chicago Cubs 60-1
Seattle Mariners 65-1
Colorado Rockies 70-1
San Diego Padres 70-1
Milwaukee Brewers 75-1
New York Mets 115-1
Miami Marlins 125-1
Minnesota Twins 125-1
Houston Astros 250-1


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Free agent predict-a-thon from me:

1. Robinson Cano: Yankees, 8 years, $230 million

2. Jacoby Ellsbury: Red Sox, 6 years, $140 million

3. Shin-Soo Choo: Mets, 7 years, $138 million

4. Brian McCann: Rangers, 5 years, $80 million

5. Masahiro Tanaka: Dodgers, 6 years, $85 million ($75 million posting fee)

6. Ervin Santana: Royals, 3 years, $42 million

7. Matt Garza: Nationals, 5 years, $75 million

8. Hiroki Kuroda: Yankees, 1 year, $14.1 million

9. A.J. Burnett: Pirates, 1 year, $16 million

10. Mike Napoli: Red Sox, 2 years, $30 million

11. Carlos Beltran: Cardinals, 1 year, $18 million (could go a bunch of different ways, though; if the Cards extend him a qualifying offer, things get even more interesting)

12. Josh Johnson: Depends what happens here, as with others... If the Blue Jays extend him the QO, I imagine he takes it... Blue Jays, 1 year, $14.1 million... if no QO, Giants, 2 years, $28 million

13. Nelson Cruz: Rangers, 1 year, $14.1 million

14. Ubaldo Jimenez: Indians, 3 years, $42 million

15. Bartolo Colon: Rangers, 2 years, $24 million

16. Bronson Arroyo: Giants, 2 years, $28 million* (*largely depends on happens with Josh Johnson, I'm going to guess... a big part of me wants the Reds to extend Arroyo a QO so the Giants don't bite)

17. Curtis Granderson: Yankees, 2 years, $30 million (maybe he comes back just for one year and tries to rebuild value... not sure where this one's headed)

18. Scott Kazmir: Rays, 1 year, $5 million

19. Kendrys Morales: Rangers, 2 years, $24 million

20. Stephen Drew: Red Sox, 2 years, $22 million

21. Javier Lopez: Giants, 2 years, $12 million

22. Mark Ellis: Giants, 1 year, $5 million

23. Chris Young: Phillies, 2 years, $18 million

24. Grant Balfour: Diamondbacks, 2 years, $16 million

25. Joaquin Benoit: Tigers, 2 years, $16 million

All of these will be wrong, of course.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Well dodgers will get all of them duh


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Well yeah, need to reinvigorate the farm system.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Nicky Flash said:


> Not sure if it's been posted already but here are the VERY early Vegas odds for the 2014 World Series favorite
> 
> Los Angeles Dodgers 5-1
> Detroit Tigers 8-1
> ...


:vick

I guess they don't think the Pirates were for real. Maybe not. But I do think Oakland is very good. I think Detroit will bounce back and face St. Louis or Los Angeles. I'll root for Detroit next year if they make it. Verlander and Max and the Tigers probably deserved one this year, but Boston as a city deserved it more than Detroit. to which I am glad we had the chance to enjoy. The parade was surreal. Mike Napoli was running around the city drunk with no shirt on, bagged a few chicks too I guess. I hope the club resigns him and Shane at least. Jacoby is gone - pointless to fight it. He wants out, I wish him the best. 
I'm not sure Boston will even make the playoffs next year, but maybe. Ya never know. I am glad they won it this season obviously, was an even more satisfying win than the 07 season for me, and made up for the Bruins falling short. Boston needed a title this year I suppose after the Marathon bombings. 

I also wanted to see Ortiz win a 3rd ring with one team (a rare feat for MLB - barring the Yankees), and help lead the team. His Grand Slam against Detroit literally saved that series, and his speech to the team saved the Series. While his skill level is not that of Ted Williams, I think he is the single most important Red Sox player in team history. No other player can say they helped deliver 3 World Series titles to Boston, and he almost carried the team in two of those. Add in his now infamous "This is our Fucking city" speech and David Ortiz is officially in that top tier of Boston athletes with Bird, Russell, Orr and Williams. Russell won more, Ted hit more, and Orr some still feel is the best player in NHL history (defender certainly). Ortiz isn't there, but he loves Boston and Boston loves him more than the other four Boston legends. If push came to shove, I'd seriously bump bird or Russell off if I had to limit it to four.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Rays are picking up DeJesus' $6.5 Million option for next year, it appears. I mostly support the move, since he's a fantastic platoon guy and fits this team perfectly, but that is a HEFTY price for a platoon guy in Tampa. Hopefully this doesn't limit Tampa too much this offseason.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Apparently the Tampa Bay Rays front office has completely fallen in love with David DeJesus: 

http://www.mlbtraderumors.com/2013/11/rays-dejesus-agree-to-two-year-deal.html



> The Rays and David DeJesus have agreed to a new two-year contract that will cover the 2014-15 seasons and include a club option for 2016, according to Marc Topkin of the Tampa Bay Times (on Twitter).
> 
> DeJesus, 34 in December, took an interesting path to the Rays. Originally signed to a two-year, $10MM contract with the Cubs, he was claimed off waivers in August by the Nationals this summer. However, GM Mike Rizzo instantly put DeJesus back on waivers, and the Rays claimed him two days later. The Nationals ultimately acquired lefty Matthew Spann from the Rays in exchange for DeJesus, which appears to have been Rizzo's plan all along (to acquire a prospect -- not Spann specifically).


Very uncharacteristic move on the Rays' part. Perhaps they really just want his wife around. Met her at the Oakland Coliseum a couple of years ago. Very lovely lady.

___________________________________________

Braves and Indians just extended qualifying offers to Brian McCann and Ubaldo Jimenez, respectively. 

___________________________________________

Giants declined Ryan Vogelsong's $6.5 million option for next year. Sounds like a restructuring negotiation is underway for something more modest, based on several incentives. I wouldn't mind Plan A for Vogelsong being recast as a swing man sixth starter/long man out of the bullpen type. The rotation, like the whole damned team, needs major depth upgrading.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.baseballamerica.com/mino...-gruesome-wrist-injury-in-off-field-incident/

Ffffffffuuuuuuuuucccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.

I was _just_ thinking about him last night, wondering what the future might hold. Fuck 2013.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> Free agent predict-a-thon from me:
> 
> 3. Shin-Soo Choo: Mets, 7 years, $138 million
> 
> ...


I think the Mets sign Arroyo and Drew in addition to Choo


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

That's possible.

I hope the Mets sign Arroyo before the Giants have the chance to (probably).


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> http://www.baseballamerica.com/mino...-gruesome-wrist-injury-in-off-field-incident/
> 
> Ffffffffuuuuuuuuucccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.
> 
> I was _just_ thinking about him last night, wondering what the future might hold. Fuck 2013.


Guerreri had Tommy John and is out for the year, so I know dat feel of having an injured top prospect.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> That's possible.
> 
> I hope the Mets sign Arroyo before the Giants have the chance to (probably).


Actually, I just heard that the Sox offered Drew a $14.1 million qualifying offer, so I doubt the Mets go after him now.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

That's rough, *WWF*. Thanks for commiserating with me.

The Cardinals have offered Carlos Beltran a qualifying offer. Really a no-brainer. If he accepts, you get the aging slugger for one more year at $14.1 million; if, as is probably more likely, he walks, you get a sandwich pick in the draft.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

There's an outside chance the Cards might pull off a trade for Elvis Andrus, they're looking to upgrade at shortstop and the Rangers have some 20 year old kid they're wanting to start at that position. A Shelby Miller trade maybe?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Um I'd take Miller for Andrus.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

There would be more to the trade than just those two, but it wouldn't surprise me if they did end up trading him before it's all said and done. I have a feeling he's going to be another Colby Rasmus, a guy who comes in being highly touted and then gets shipped out because of problems with people within the organization.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't know. I realize the Rangers have something of a logjam in the infield at the moment, but what if Profar _doesn't_ become the world-beater he's projected to become? The Rangers are set to continue to enjoy the services of Elvis Andrus through 2018 until he can opt out of his current deal, who, in spite of coming off of an apparent "off" year with the bat, is still one of the better all-around players in the game at the moment considering what he brings as a proven MLB-caliber shortstop. Even with the dramatic offensive shortcomings of 2013, he was still roughly a 3-win player. He could easily bounce back to the 4-win-or-better cornerstone of Texas that he was in 2011 and 2012. 

Shelby Miller has a tremendous amount of potential and put together a very nice rookie season but... I dunno. Obviously like *insanitydefined* notes, it would probably involve a lot more pieces but I'd have to think Texas would be getting a considerable haul for Andrus, even if they would be trading low based on his 2013 (which makes it altogether more questionable from their perspective).


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Hmm seems like Angels are interested in Price, Trumbo/Kendrick package is being suggested.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I looked at Miller's STATS. Don't want him anymore. He'll melt in the Texas heat and have a 4ish ERA.

Kershaw pls:side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hateful Dub said:


> Hmm seems like Angels are interested in Price, Trumbo/Kendrick package is being suggested.


You don't honestly think that'll happen, do you? Tampa wants top prospects, not overpriced veterans. I know Trumbo is fairly cheap (Though he's come upon arbitration, so he'll get a raise), but Kendrick is making over $10 M next season, which is MUCH more than Tampa can afford.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

No offense, *Dub*, but Friedman should and would laugh in LAA's collective face if that's their offer. About eight or ten teams in MLB could destroy that with one phone call. Heck, even the _Giants_ could, if they simply packaged a considerable grouping of their low-minors pitching talent, not that they would; nor would they be one of those eight or ten teams. 

Likeliest destinations for Price based on farm system/heavy duty prospect talent, probably Pittsburgh, St. Louis, Texas, Chicago Cubs, and then there are a bunch of other possibilities. The Dodgers are probably the wild card because, while their farm system isn't great, they possibly have enough to get it done, but the move would utterly gut their farm. Not that they care about things like money, prospects or anything save their diabolical plan for world domination, but, yeah, something like Seager/Lee/Pederson with someone else or whatever could probably get it done.

___________________________________

This is a cool list of the top ten listened-to teams on the radio during the season in an age when most watch on television or even on the Internet:

https://twitter.com/JKY220/status/397566339646107648/photo/1


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

The writer suggested that trade, not the Angels.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

No problem, *Dub*. A lot of writers are a touch harebrained. 

____________________________



> Robinson Cano’s agent, Jay-Z, may have inadvertently violated the MLBPA’s agent regulations by giving his client a $33,900 watch as a birthday gift, according to ESPN’s Jerry Crasnick.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Yankees are said to be "all in" on Japanese ace Masahiro Tanaka. The posting fee does not count against payroll, so the Yankees can skirt around the luxury tax they've been looking to avoid just as it becomes truly punitive. Dodgers, Red Sox and Cubs are all outspokenly "in on" Tanaka as well.

_____________________________

Carlos Beltran is set to reject the Cardinals' qualifying offer. Mark Polishuk at MLBTradeRumors:



> Carlos Beltran is looking for a three- or four-year contract and will thus turn down the Cardinals' one-year, $14.1MM qualifying offer, Yahoo Sports' Tim Brown reports. Rejecting the qualifying offer will likely mean the end of Beltran's tenure in St. Louis as the Cards aren't likely to meet Beltran's demands when they have younger (and cheaper) outfield options like star prospect Oscar Taveras.
> 
> Beltran said during the summer that he hoped to play three or four more seasons, so it makes sense that he would look for a contract that would cover the home stretch of his career and capitalize on his strong performance in both the regular season and postseason. Though Beltran turns 37 next April, there is enough demand for his services that he could find more than two years. The Yankees, Red Sox, and Orioles have already been linked to Beltran this offseason and Brown reports that six teams have "varying degrees of interest" in the veteran slugger. Brown figures the Mets, Phillies and Rangers are also possible suitors, plus any other teams who miss out on Jacoby Ellsbury or Shin-Soo Choo.


Beltran and an AL team seems like a good fit considering his age and at least moderate health concerns.

__________________

Scott Boras scoffs at humanity, this time vis-à-vis Stephen Drew... Polishuk at MLBTR again:



> •Scott Boras scoffed at projections that Stephen Drew would only find a three-year contract this winter, CBS Sports’ Jon Heyman writes. “A three-year deal, for a 30-year-old free agent, really? Are these writers aware of what Elvis Andrus signed for?”, Boras asked. The Andrus comparison isn’t as entirely outlandish as it first appears, since Andrus’ eight-year, $120MM extension with the Rangers is only guaranteed for four years and $62MM since Andrus has opt-out clauses. Still, even that price tag seems quite high - MLBTR’s Tim Dierkes predicted Drew for a four-year, $48MM deal this winter and that was with reservations about the fourth year and the draft pick compensation attached to Drew’s free agency.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Watched this AFL game late, late last night. So awesome.



> Scottsdale: SP Kyle Crick: 3.0 IP, 1 H, 0 R, 0 ER, 0 BB, 5 K
> Scottsdale: RP Jeurys Familia: 1.0 IP, 3 H, 1 R, 1 ER
> Scottsdale: RP Derek Law: 1.0 IP, 1 H, 1 BB, 1 K
> Glendale: SP Alex Meyer: 5.2 IP, 1 H, 0 R, 0 ER, 1 BB, 7 K


Crick struck out five of the ten batters he faced in those first three innings, allowed one hit. So awesome. And The Law is coming. 

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Also, Alex Meyer, Twins product, pitched quite excellently for Glendale, facing just one over the minimum through 5.2 IP with a hit and a walk.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Are you watching these minor league games on a stream? Also, lol at the rumors of Puig possibly being traded over their veterans.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

They have a stream online, but I've been watching these AFL games on MLB Network. They had three straight Scottsdale games, too, which was awesome. :mark:

Here are video clips of some of the more recent AFL games, beginning with highlights of Crick's start last night; http://wapc.mlb.com/play/?topic_id=7617858&content_id=31211657

__________________

I'm sure the Dodgers will try to move Ethier or Kemp or Crawford. We'll see if they can, for what and how much salary they will have to eat to get it done.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Kemp is the only one that would seem valuable, despite getting injured BUT I cant see Dodgers trading him away and eating a shit load of his contract(He is owed the most right?)


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Crawford built up a little bit of value in 2013, but all three of these guys are aging and constantly injured these days. I think Crawford is owed $83 million, Kemp is indeed owed the most at $128 million still left on the deal. He'd probably be the one they'd most want to move.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ethier can't be traded I don't think. He's not even good.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Don't know if anyone is paying attention...but the situation with the Chicago Cubs keeps getting so much worse it's hilarious. First the Ricketts family threatens to move the Cubs to another location in the city and leave Wrigley Field unless they get the city to pony up money for renovations. Now, they are going to cancel their contract with WGN after next year and talk is they could start their own cable network. It works with the Yankees because they are successful, the Cubs just flat out suck yet the sheep that call themselves Cubs fans keep going to the games while the Ricketts would rather make money than field a team. 

There has to be a way to send owners like this home and have their teams taken away from them.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Why are Cubs fans sheep? What is your team allegiance pls


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

He's a Cardinals fan.

EDIT: By the way, *MrMister*, what do you think about that extension Jon Daniels put together for Martin Perez? I don't really... get it. It seems almost eerily modeled on the extension Sabean worked out for Madison Bumgarner a couple of years ago, but, with all due respect, Perez... well... I don't think he's all that good. He's probably a solid #4 going forward for Texas but it didn't seem like he was going to get a king's ransom through arb. I saw him pitch well in a bunch of games, against the A's and Angels, for instance, but I dunno. At the very least, I was taken aback by that move this week.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

MrMister said:


> Why are Cubs fans sheep? What is your team allegiance pls


This has been the story for many years...Cubs fans go to Wrigley, they sell the place out almost every day. They have Cubs fans all over the U.S. thanks to WGN and their exposure via cable and satellite. Yet, it always has seemed like the ownership knows this, and would rather just make a profit then actually field a competitive team. This was the case for many years with the Tribune Company owning the team, and now we see it again with the Ricketts family. Ricketts wants to throw his weight around, but won't bother actually doing what it takes on the field and allowing deals to field a competitive team. 

I'm sure not all Cubs fans are sheep, but those that are blindly loyal and will support the team regardless in spite of the fact that very few of Ricketts' deals are actually improving the on-field product need their heads examined. All fans that are like that should be, as well. It's not just the Cubs, other teams like the Brewers, Royals, and Twins are notorious for that too. Hell, Carl Pohlad (Twins owner) was worth twice what Steinbrenner was, and he wanted to sell MLB the Twins so they could fold the franchise.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Some of what you say is right, but I don't think you're taking into account the whole picture. The reason Ricketts wants renovations is largely due to the fact that Wrigley Field is completely outdated. The clubhouses are smaller and lack amenities for players. The concrete in between the foul pole down the 3B line and RF is completely crumbling and falling apart piece by piece. Sounds like a hazard and a major law suit waiting to happen if a concrete block nails a spectator during a game.

The aldermen also have not been accommodating. What teams do you know of that have to play half of their home games before 1 EST because the Wrigleyville neighborhood thinks it's "too loud and rambunctious" at night? While at the same time the neighborhood is complaining about not being able to sleep when night games are going on, Bruce Springsteen and others are rocking out on weekend nights when they tour in Chicago. Double standard?

The treatment the Ricketts have been getting isn't entirely fair. Part of it they should have known when they bought the team (talking about the stupid contracts the Tribune signed with roof top owners in regards to revenue sharing), part of it they have legitimate beef.

I do agree that the City of Chicago should stop attending games if they continue to put a bad product out on the field. They have no incentive to get better if they keep selling out games, moving merchandise, etc,.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The sheep are the fans that bandwagon onto good teams. You don't "succeed" or "fail" when you're a fan, so continuing to root for a bad team isn't a character issue. You cheer for your team through the thick and thin. Cubs just have been thin for a lot of the time. The Patriots were that way in the NFL. New England was awful for much of their existence. Now they're not. In other words, you can't look at a team at any one time, take a snapshot, and say THIS IS HOW THINGS ARE AND ALWAYS WILL BE. The Chicago Cubs have been successful and will be successful again, they just haven't won a World Series in forever.

And you really think Theo Epstein wants them sub-mediocre?

Are you mad that the Cubs have a bigger or relatively the same following as the Cards?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm sure Theo Epstein has a fairly good 3-4 year plan in the works. He recently came out and effectively admitted that the signing of Edwin Jackson last offseason was a mistake. Taking aside what any of us think of Jackson as a pitcher, signing a non-superstar free agent pitcher to a 4-year, $52 million deal when you're probably a good several years away from being a competitive entity within your division is questionable. I don't think Epstein apologized, exactly, but he did say that the Cubs got ahead of themselves in that deal. And it wasn't like the Giants with Zito (lol) or the Nationals with Werth where it was chiefly about making some kind of "statement," as teams looking to reshape themselves and declare that they are a possibility for pricey free agents sometimes do. The Cubs are often discussed as a free agent destination, and now they are in on Masahiro Tanaka.

Anyway, with the Cubs continually getting top ten picks and under Epstein's auspices, I expect them to begin to turn things around by 2015-2016 or so. The Wrigley renovations are a piece of the puzzle as well. As FLEX was saying, some elements of Wrigley are downright unsafe at the moment. So changes to the venue and the team should help. The Ricketts may not be entirely on the up-and-up but they can't be as bad as the Fisher Family and Lew Wolff, lol A's.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

El Conquistador said:


> Some of what you say is right, but I don't think you're taking into account the whole picture. The reason Ricketts wants renovations is largely due to the fact that Wrigley Field is completely outdated. The clubhouses are smaller and lack amenities for players. The concrete in between the foul pole down the 3B line and RF is completely crumbling and falling apart piece by piece. Sounds like a hazard and a major law suit waiting to happen if a concrete block nails a spectator during a game.
> 
> The aldermen also have not been accommodating. What teams do you know of that have to play half of their home games before 1 EST because the Wrigleyville neighborhood thinks it's "too loud and rambunctious" at night? While at the same time the neighborhood is complaining about not being able to sleep when night games are going on, Bruce Springsteen and others are rocking out on weekend nights when they tour in Chicago. Double standard?
> 
> ...


Not to mention that last year when it was found that Ricketts was someone who was a conservative donor to Romney's campaign and considering Emmanuel is one of Obama's cronies, Emmanuel wouldn't even consider talking to him about helping out with renovations of the ballpark. The city has it all bass-ackwards when it comes to the Cubs, it's time to modernize things. But, so far I haven't seen him actually putting money into the team. 



MrMister said:


> The sheep are the fans that bandwagon onto good teams. You don't "succeed" or "fail" when you're a fan, so continuing to root for a bad team isn't a character issue. You cheer for your team through the thick and thin. Cubs just have been thin for a lot of the time. The Patriots were that way in the NFL. New England was awful for much of their existence. Now they're not. In other words, you can't look at a team at any one time, take a snapshot, and say THIS IS HOW THINGS ARE AND ALWAYS WILL BE. The Chicago Cubs have been successful and will be successful again, they just haven't won a World Series in forever.
> 
> And you really think Theo Epstein wants them sub-mediocre?
> 
> Are you mad that the Cubs have a bigger or relatively the same following as the Cards?


I could care less about the following, it doesn't bother me one bit. And I don't blame Epstein for what's going on, I want to know if Ricketts is willing to do what it takes to make the team better. Epstein succeeded based on the fact the Red Sox management was willing to challenge the Yankees and do what it took to compete. I just want to know if there are Cubs fans that are willing to challenge the status quo and push for a competitive team again. I want an honest-to-goodness even rivalry to make things more interesting. I have seen Ricketts making a lot of moves, but at the end of the day he needs to focus on making the team competitive. If he is willing to shell out the $ for it, I'm all for it.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Looks like Cards and Rockies will talk about Tulo during the winter meetings.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

He deserves to be on a contender.

The future of the Rockies is ARENADO.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Tulo to Cardinals plz :mark:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Is 2014 Detroit's season to lose? Will this upcoming season be their rebound from the self implosion this past post season?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Braves moving to a new stadium in 2017, when their old stadium is 20.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Rockies have the best shortstop in baseball; Cardinals have an absolute gaping hole at the SS position. Rockies will start the bidding as high as possible if they're prudent. Of course, this is the organization that had to supplant its GM but let him keep the title of GM while Bill Geivett became "director of Major League operations." 

Moreover, Tulowitzki, while a great player, is also always an injury risk and his contract is pretty scary. He hasn't played more than 126 games since 2011. And depending on what the Rockies net in the deal, Mozeliak could be losing a combination of Taveras/Miller/Rosenthal/Adams or maybe something slightly less damaging like Miller/Rosenthal/Adams/decent minor league prospect. 

I'd argue that the Cards are probably better off simply signing Jhonny Peralta to a two-year deal. He's a good fit for them. He's nowhere near the player Tulowitzki is but he comes at a much more modest price tag with considerably less risk. He'd plug that SS hole the Cards have. And with Peralta, you only lose money in the deal, not talent that will probably encompass both minor and Major League talent. 

But then again, this is the Rockies we're talking about. Maybe Mozeliak can screw 'em over, but in this instance, it would seem at least reasonably unlikely.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> Joe Mauer will move to 1B, Twins announce
> 
> — Jon Heyman (@JonHeymanCBS) November 11, 2013


______________________________

Also, we're only hours away from the qualifying offer period concluding, with all qualified free agents having until 2:00 PM west coast time, 5:00 PM east coast time, to either accept or decline. It's believed all of the qualified FAs will decline, no surprise. Ervin Santana, Brian McCann, Carlos Beltran and Nelson Cruz have all already declined.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If the Cards can swindle for Tulo, they have to do it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, don't get me wrong. Mozeliak would be a fool to not entertain the Rockies in negotiations and a fool he is not.

_________________________



> The Tigers have told teams that they’re open to trading either Max Scherzer or Rick Porcello, according to Jon Heyman of CBSSports.com (on Twitter).


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Congrats to WIL for getting ROY


Edit: Just saw that Fernandez got the NL ROY :hb. LOLOLOLOLOLPUIGLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> Rockies have the best shortstop in baseball; Cardinals have an absolute gaping hole at the SS position. Rockies will start the bidding as high as possible if they're prudent. Of course, this is the organization that had to supplant its GM but let him keep the title of GM while Bill Geivett became "director of Major League operations."
> 
> Moreover, Tulowitzki, while a great player, is also always an injury risk and his contract is pretty scary. He hasn't played more than 126 games since 2011. And depending on what the Rockies net in the deal, Mozeliak could be losing a combination of Taveras/Miller/Rosenthal/Adams or maybe something slightly less damaging like Miller/Rosenthal/Adams/decent minor league prospect.
> 
> ...


I'd actually rather them get Peralta than Tulowitzki, like you said he's going to be way cheaper and he's not as injury prone. Like I said earlier though, I think the top prize for them should be Andrus.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

WIL is the 3rd Rays Rookie of the Year is the last 6 seasons. :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I'd say logistically it would make more sense to sign a FA SS as well instead of mortgaging the future. Carpenter is old, Lynn will have to be replaced in the coming years, who knows what happens with Westbrook...

I'd rather keep Martinez, Miller, and Rosenthal... but that is just me.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They're losing Beltran. Tulo is an upgrade. 

I guess we can still pretend that STL will hit .400 with RISP 24/7 though. 

Clearly you can't give too much for Tulo, but if you can commit robbery, you do it. Robbery happens. Ask Royals fans.



FERNANDEZ...what happens if he gets better?


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't see Lynn sticking around for another year, the past two seasons have been almost exactly the same for him: start off strong, totally fall apart around the middle of the season, and then come back from it but only be a below average pitcher, at least by the standards that St Louis has for their starters right now.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

El Conquistador said:


> I'd say logistically it would make more sense to sign a FA SS as well instead of mortgaging the future. Carpenter is old, Lynn will have to be replaced in the coming years, who knows what happens with Westbrook...
> 
> I'd rather keep Martinez, Miller, and Rosenthal... but that is just me.


They have MORE than enough MLB-ready pitching, though. Citing Chris Carpenter being old as a reason not to trade some of their young pitching is ridiculous - they're not counting on him AT ALL and he hasn't pitched in the Bigs for essentially the last 2 seasons. The Cards are more than fine without Carpenter, Westbrook too. Lynn himself is only 26, and is arbitration eligible until 2018, so they'e fine there. Between young guys like Lynn/Martinez/Kelly/Miller/Wacha/Rosenthal (Though he's likely their closer next season), they're loaded with Starting Pitchers who can both help the Cards on the field, and in negotiations. Hell, they've even got other guys like Jaime/Lyons/Gast who can fill any holes. Their farm system is ridiculous. If they wanted to, they could definitely get Tulowitzki, and I think they should.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

PLS FUCKING GO. YOU CAN NEVER HAVE TOO MANY POWER PITCHERS. WHAT HAPPENS WHEN WACHA BLOWS OUT HIS ELBOW AND YOU HAVE A GUY NAMED JAMEY GARCIA FILLING IN FOR HIM INSTEAD OF A GUY WHO CAN THROW 98 WITH A HOOK.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I was merely trying to have a civil conversation, bro. No need for the caps.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

There isn't really a conversation to be had. I respect your opinion, but not how I would go about doing things. Tulo wont be able to hit in October when it's cold anyways. The caps were designed to accentuate the fact that I'm checking out of the conversation. 

Good for you guys who like Tulo and think it'd be worth it to get him. I have no vested interest. We'll see what happens in the coming weeks. It'll be interesting. There's a srs reply. I don't think you're insane at all for your rationale.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Flex is mad because he had him in fantasy and he got injured. That's why he all capped it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

El Conquistador said:


> There isn't really a conversation to be had. I respect your opinion, but not how I would go about doing things. Tulo wont be able to hit in October when it's cold anyways. The caps were designed to accentuate the fact that I'm checking out of the conversation.
> 
> Good for you guys who like Tulo and think it'd be worth it to get him. I have no vested interest. We'll see what happens in the coming weeks. It'll be interesting. There's a srs reply. I don't think you're insane at all for your rationale.


Tulo is a career .300/.374/.548 guy with 38 HR and 131 RBI in 633 AB in September/October. Stop knockin' the GOAT, bro. If you're able to get the best Shortstop in Baseball, you've GOTTA explore that. 

Plus, Tulo hitting 3rd or 4th in the Cards' lineup? My CHAMPION fantasy team would be even better!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

RBI go up perhaps, but COORS helps any hitter (except Josh Rutledge HE WASN'T EVEN THAT BAD). That place is crazy.

Park downgrade and lineup upgrade is probably a wash.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Odds are Jose blows out his elbow next season and is never the same :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

GIANCARLO rumors/talks back in the mix. Rangers are supposedly going to go hard at trying to wrench him away from Miami.

If they trade Profar and stuff then Andrus isn't going anywhere.

Rumors swirl about Boston acquiring him as well. In either park and lineup, we could see him launch 60 HR if he can stay healthy.


Most likely, he remains a Marlin. They're actually improving kinda fast.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm ok trading Profar as long as it makes the team better. They need a left handed bat that can drive in runs and/or a middle of the order guy. I'd love to get Mike Adams (I think Big City would rake in our ballpark and he is blocked by Allen Craig) and Shelby Miller (DFW kid, swing and miss stuff needed in our park and in the AL). 

I really don't want to trade Andrus but that is just because he is one of my favorites. 

I think the Rangers will overpay for Beltran and hit him 3rd and play him in LF and DH some. As much as someone like McCann makes sense for Texas it looks like Jorge Alfaro is going to be ready (hopefully) in 2015. He tore it up in the Arizona Fall League. But they could always sign McCann though and move him to first in like 2016 when Alfaro is ready to play everyday. Ugh....I just hope my Rangers spend/trade wisely.

Rockies should trade Tulo or Cargo. They are not going anywhere and they could get a ton for either one of those guys. If the Cards came at the Rockies offering Kolten Wong, Mike Adams and Shelby Miller OR Trevor Rosenthal for Tulo you got to think the Rox make that trade. I like Tulo but he gets hurt too much. I'd love for the Rox to trade CarGo to my Rangers though! :mark: 

Fish can play .500 ball next year and be a damn good team in 2015. I think they keep Stanton. If the Rangers were to acquire a guy like Stanton I'd wanna move him to first immediately. I mean he is athletic as hell but I'd want his bat in there. He has missed a lot of games the last two years for a young kid.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> GIANCARLO rumors/talks back in the mix. Rangers are supposedly going to go hard at trying to wrench him away from Miami.
> 
> If they trade Profar and stuff then Andrus isn't going anywhere.
> 
> ...


Really? :side: Because I keep seeing pieces on how they aren't trading him, and how they want to build around him as a corner stone. You sure the local beat writers don't just want something to write on so are making stories up with the OH MY GAWD FORE SALE Marlins?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

"wrench him away"

That's the key phrase Stacks. I know the Marlins have repeatedly said that Stanton isn't up for trade.

But LOL are you seriously trusting anything the Miami Marlins say?


Oh and the Rangers bit was a Peter Gammons report btw.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

The Boston Globe's Nick Cafardo is speculating that the Red Sox and Angels could work out a deal that sends Mark Trumbo to Boston in exchange for Will Middlebrooks and Felix Doubront.

I shouldn't have to go into detail to explain why this would be a horrible trade for the Red Sox.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Is there some reason people believe Mark Trumbo is some really good player other than HE HITS LIGHT TOWER DINGERS? 

Granted, he'd probably fit Fenway Park for that very reason, being a powerful right-handed batter, but he's also a low-average, low-OBP, no-glove galoot. It's not that his strikeout rate is crazy-high, though it is--it's that until this year he refused to learn how to take a walk. And even now he doesn't walk much for such a power threat. It's his slugging that keeps his head either right at or just marginally above "average" with a very respectable wOBA.

I've seen a lot of Giants fans interested in him lately as a trade target and I just groan. 

I'd rather talk about trading for another Angel with the initials "M.T." myself. :side:

_______________________________________

Phillies just signed Marlon Byrd to a two-year deal.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Trumbo is a slightly better Johnny Gomes. Not sure if STATS back that up or not, but there is no reason to trade for someone like Trumbo.

Hey only around 4 months or so until Spring Training.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:banderas at puig not getting the rookie of the year. what a joke.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, that Trumbo/Gomes comparison sounds about right. Whatever; Red Sox would probably make it work like they made just about literally every move they made from the minute the 2012 regular season ended to the day they broke camp work. Haha. 

_______________________



> Tracy Ringolsby @TracyRingolsby
> Follow
> Bill Bryk, Ariz (Midwest), Bill Kearns, Sea (Directors), Doug Mapson, SF (West), Howard McCullough, Ariz (East) Sout of the Year honorees


Doug Mapson! :mark:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> Is there some reason people believe Mark Trumbo is some really good player other than HE HITS LIGHT TOWER DINGERS?
> 
> Granted, he'd probably fit Fenway Park for that very reason, being a powerful right-handed batter, but he's also a low-average, low-OBP, no-glove galoot. It's not that his strikeout rate is crazy-high, though it is--it's that until this year he refused to learn how to take a walk. And even now he doesn't walk much for such a power threat. It's his slugging that keeps his head either right at or just marginally above "average" with a very respectable wOBA.
> 
> I've seen a lot of Giants fans interested in him lately as a trade target and I just groan.


Trumbo rarely walk because he swug at everything :lol and that's the case when he is in a slump. He still has alot to learn, and I would like to see what Don Baylor can do if Trumbo isnt traded. Are Red Soxs keeping Napoli?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Trumbo's OBP was under .300 last year :lol

I think Naptober resigns with the Red Sox or comes back to the Rangers. Both are great fits.

I hope the Rangers land two of the following....

Beltran
McCann or Carlos Ruiz
Choo
Napoli

I wouldn't mind them getting involved in the David Price sweepstakes. They have the farm to get him no doubt.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

DARTH COCK said:


> :banderas at puig not getting the rookie of the year. what a joke.


What a joke that he was in the running for it when the other guy is a Cy Young finalist at 21 after jumping to the majors from fucking A ball. Puig is nowhere near where Jose was this season.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I could have gone either way on NL rookie of the year. I think you can make a case for Puig and Fernandez. I think Shelby Miller can be as good as either of those two.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I think people that think Puig should have hands down won the ROY are the same people who think pitchers shouldn't be eligible for MVP because hitters aren't eligible for the Cy Young when it's just a fucking position award like the best first baseman awards out there.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Fernandez was head and shoulders above the NL ROY competition in my view. The dude had an insane season for a 21-year old rookie starting pitcher with some godly numbers behind him. I criticized the Marlins for bringing him up because of the arbitration clock and all, but in the end, I'll admit that I was wrong. He was really their one great non-Giancarlo Stanton ray of blinding light and a reason for fans of that team to not be depressed. Puig was a distant second, and could have won easily in a weaker year (i.e., no Fernandez). Miller was strong, but he didn't have the season either Fernandez or Puig had. He would have been something of a ho-hum choice, comparatively.

___________________

*MachoMadness*, do you want Daniels to punt the first round draft pick next year for Beltran/Choo/Napoli/McCann? I actually predicted McCann to the Rangers, and you guys have a heck of a farm anyway, punting the pick or not. You probably should give the Braves another draft pick as delayed compensation for completely pillaging them in that awesome superpower-building Mark Teixeira trade. 

I still love that the Angels got the pick with which they got Mike Trout because of draft pick compensation for Teixeira signing with the Yankees. Mark Teixeira, inadvertent builder of franchises.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> Fernandez was head and shoulders above the NL ROY competition in my view. The dude had an insane season for a 21-year old rookie starting pitcher with some godly numbers behind him. I criticized the Marlins for bringing him up because of the arbitration clock and all, but in the end, I'll admit that I was wrong. He was really their one great non-Giancarlo Stanton ray of blinding light and a reason for fans of that team to not be depressed. Puig was a distant second, and could have won easily in a weaker year (i.e., no Fernandez). Miller was strong, but he didn't have the season either Fernandez or Puig had. He would have been something of a ho-hum choice, comparatively.
> 
> ___________________
> 
> ...


I agree Fernandez deserved ROY. He plays in baseball purgatory in Miami. If he played in LA and Puig was in Miami it would have been Fernandez hands down. Had Puig been called up sooner he probably would have won it. 

I'm ok giving up a first round pick. As you said the farm is pretty stacked. The Rangers are a team that can be October good if they can find a damn 3 hole hitter (Beltran is a perfect fit) and a first baseman (Napoli) but I think they really want McCann. We (yes I said we, fuck off people who hate that) need left handed thunder badly.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

How many times has Trout led the Angels to the post season?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, we can say that the Angels would have had dramatically worse seasons these last two years without him than they had with him!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.baseballamerica.com/majors/a-simple-accounting-of-farm-system-impact-potential/

This is a couple of weeks old, but Baseball America's rankings of all thirty clubs' farm systems based on their "point system" that you can read about by clicking on the link is always interesting:



> 1 Red Sox 122.2
> 2 Astros 111.2
> 3 Padres 110.8
> 4 Rangers 104.6
> ...


Don't try to convince me that the Dodgers having a total of "66.6" points is a coincidence. :side:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> Well, we can say that the Angels would have had dramatically worse seasons these last two years without him than they had with him!


That is very accurate.

I hope Trumbo stays since he does have Don Baylor to learn from now.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> http://www.baseballamerica.com/majors/a-simple-accounting-of-farm-system-impact-potential/
> 
> This is a couple of weeks old, but Baseball America's rankings of all thirty clubs' farm systems based on their "point system" that you can read about by clicking on the link is always interesting:
> 
> ...


This is always fun to look at. I remember 2-3 years ago the Royals had the highest rated farm system in 30 years. We are starting to see results. I think they can be a playoff team in 2014. I think the world of Hosmer. Very good hitter, developing some power, can run the bases well, gold glover at first, etc

Good lord, Red Sox. I'm excited to see Jackie Bradley play every day. I go to the College World Series every year and saw him play a bunch at South Carolina and that kid will be damn good I think. 

Rangers people are high on Rougned Odor. He did pretty well in a short stint in AA last year as a 19 year old. Having Odor (who could be ready in 2015) makes trading Profar more likely. Profar hit .317 as a SS last year. A small sample yes but the guy would benefit from playing everyday. In a perfect world Profar would have spent the entire 2013 season in AAA but as bad as the Rangers hit this year (8th in the AL in OPS) they did not have that luxury. I'd like the Rangers to keep Profar and play him at second (move Kinsler to first or left or trade him) or package (haha) Profar in a trade for someone like David Price or an all star caliber 3 hole hitter/RBI guy. Maybe Stanton but more so call Colorado about Carlos Gonzalez. :dance 

Trading Kinsler would be ideal. I like the guy a lot but he is starting to decline but still has value. He has 4 years/$62 million left so I doubt anyone would take all of that on. Kins hits great at home. Not so much on the road. He is night and day as a player at home and on the road. Last 3 years Kins is hitting .294 (.380 OBP) at home and .231 (.303 OBP) on the road. 


LOL @ the Dodgers comment but that number is reserved for the Cardinals and Yankees because....well....F them!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> Fernandez was head and shoulders above the NL ROY competition in my view. The dude had an insane season for a 21-year old rookie starting pitcher with some godly numbers behind him. I criticized the Marlins for bringing him up because of the arbitration clock and all, but in the end, I'll admit that I was wrong. He was really their one great non-Giancarlo Stanton ray of blinding light and a reason for fans of that team to not be depressed. Puig was a distant second, and could have won easily in a weaker year (i.e., no Fernandez). Miller was strong, but he didn't have the season either Fernandez or Puig had. He would have been something of a ho-hum choice, comparatively.



:clap :clap

Though, you did get one thing wrong about him being the only non-Stanton reason to feel less depressed. 

Yelich works the count like a pro. Hendo throwing a No No to end the year and Eovaldi showing some signs of being a big league pitcher was great to see. Ozuna showed big league talent. Derek Dietrich if he can hit for average has the power to be an All Star hitter. J-Mar needs to work on a lot but he covers a lot of field in the outfield, really good speed. 

Stanton still needs to work on his plate discipline. The only thing keeping him from league leading numbers. Guy still swings at sliders in the dirt low and outside like a guy who's never seen one before. 

As far as the recent trade 'talks', Stanton is going to be in them all year. My take is that we sit on him for the first half and see what is going on at the deadline. If we get a sweet deal like the Pirates supposedly had on the table and we're still not making any improvement, more than likely I see the trigger being pulled. But if this team comes together, and the minor leaguers show something, this team may actually do the right thing for once.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Interesting thoughts, *MachoMadness*. The Royals are indeed pretty close right now but seems like they still need a touch more to make it over the "hump" as it were, especially with an improved Cleveland club in that division (although it's looking like a lot of the guys who were big for the Indians might be gone next year). 

I'm sure Jon Daniels is trying to work out some trade. Maybe Kinsler goes with the Rangers eating a big chunk of his salary, or maybe they look for something juicier by dealing Profar. Or maybe nothing happens! But I suspect something will; maybe not a trade, but an acquisition, or a combination of several moves.

I've enjoyed following Odor, too. He also has an 80 name.

*Joel*, good points about Eovaldi, and Dietrich is pretty good, yes. I'd say that the biggest reason to be optimistic beyond Fernandez and Stanton, though, is Andrew Heaney, who's been pitching in the Arizona Fall League and is one of the most impressive young pitchers in the AFL along with the Alex Meyers, Kyle Cricks, etceteras. I'm pretty sure Stanton will continue growing as a hitter and becoming more patient, or at least I would think that would happen. It's amazing to consider that he just turned 24 a few days ago.

Also, LOL at the Nationals trying to move Denard Span a year removed from trading for him, and giving up Alex Meyers for him. If Rizzo moves Span and doesn't get much in return, or if Span comes back and doesn't produce very much for them in 2014, considering Meyers' potential (which could very well be squashed by pitching for the Twins considering their recent track record with pitching prospects, lol), you can add that to their punting of their first-rounder last year for the sake of Rafael Soriano to why the 2012-2013 offseason was such a bad one for Washington, D.C.

_________________________

From MLBTR:



> As the White Sox look to rebound from their 99-loss season, everyone is available on the trade block. Well, almost everyone. Avisail Garcia, Chris Sale, Jose Quintana, and the newly-acquired Jose Dariel Abreu are off limits, executives told Dan Hayes of CSNChicago.com.
> 
> Meanwhile, multiple MLB execs confirmed that the White Sox are open to any and all avenues to reconstruct the roster, outside of moving those four players, of course. General Manager Rick Hahn wouldn't comment on three of the four but he did take the time to say that Sale is off limits.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Daniels has said they're not willing to give a big contract to a starter right now. This clearly jives with them going after a bat or pitcher (Price) via trade.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Good. All of those players are competent in their best days. I LOL'd at TOR being interested in trading for Beckham. The only reason why I'd take on Alexei is the fact that his contract is such a bargain and affordable. Guy has been happy with $500K a year for the last 5-8 years now.

LOL @ Quintana. He is nothing special at all.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Rangers will overpay for Carlos Beltran I think. It makes sense for both teams. We need corner OF help and a 3 hole hitter. He fits both. He can DH sometimes as well. Perfect fit for both.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm sorry Beltran may most likely leave but the Cardinals are clearly not willing to overpay for his services. 

I'd not mind Tulowitzki in a Cards uniform if they can swing it, he'd be better than Kozma or Furcal right now. I think the Cards should also go for a left-handed starter, another one. Problem is, this year's FA market isn't that exciting with guys like Capuano and Kazmir.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

The title hasn't even been out for a year yet, and already it's been all over MLB. Home Run Derby, World Series, and now CY Young awards. I think it's safe to say that WWEs idea for customizable sideplates has been a huge success.

(these are pictures created by MLB, NOT WWE)


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL Kershaw's being right-handed. 

_________________________

From Steve Adams at MLBTradeRumors.com:



> Major League Baseball COO Rob Manfred spoke to reporters today, including Andy McCullough of the Star-Ledger, and said that MLB plans to amend its proposal for changes to the posting system after Nippon Professional Baseball took too long to inform MLB of a decision (Twitter link).
> 
> Manfred's comments come shortly after NPB Union executive director Toru Matsubara told the Japan Times that NPB has approved the proposed changes to the system in what was an "agonizing decision." Said Matsubara: "There was not enough time on our side and we haven’t got any more bargaining power than this. It was an agonizing decision (accepting the revisions)." However, as Dylan Hernandez of the L.A. Times points out (on Twitter), the lengthy delays might make NPB's decision a moot point.
> 
> Meanwhile, one owner told Ken Rosenthal of FOX Sports that there are "serious reservations" regarding the posting system, and an agreement may not be reached at all. Should that be the case, coveted ace Masahiro Tanaka wouldn't be available to Major League teams this offseason at all (Twitter link). Newsday's David Lennon agrees (on Twitter), noting that MLB's new hard-line stance could pose a threat to Tanaka's ability to jump to the Majors.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Owners approved a replay system. Two challenges per game and if a challenge is won, you don't use up that challenge. Ball and strikes are not reviewable.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Is HBP reviewable now?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Kazmir could actually be a steal for someone. He has front of the rotation stuff when he is on. With the right pitching coach he would be pretty solid. Still only 29 too.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> Is HBP reviewable now?


I'm not sure, but the article I read said that everything but balls and strikes was reviewable. It's only been approved by the owners, so it may or may not change when it goes before the players and officials.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

McCutchen gets MVP over Molina? :kobe 

*starts a bullshit chant *

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cool they got it right in the NL. Too bad they don't have a clue in the AL.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MRMR you know :miggy deserved it.

Back to back! To bad he can't trade one of those for a World Series :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I'm cool with Miggy winning it. It's closer than how they voted it, but the guy is the best hitter in the game by a lot. Trout's other awesomeness makes it close.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

insanitydefined said:


> McCutchen gets MVP over Molina? :kobe
> 
> *starts a bullshit chant *
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yadi probably had a better year last year. Was he even your team MVP over Carpenter? Who probably had a career year but still. Don't get me wrong I like Yadi. 

I agreed with the McCutchen pick. An 8.2 WAR is tough to argue with and he hit .336 from May on. Take him off that Bucs team and they probably have a nice little 84-85 win season and not the kind of year they had. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah he was team MVP over Carpenter, I was hoping this would be his year to actually get league MVP but oh well, it happens. I actually couldn't believe Matt Carpenter finished as high as he did, I know the numbers were there but still he's a relatively unknown name to a lot of people since he hasn't done jack up until this year.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Yadi finished 3rd behind Goldschmidt, so there really isn't even a discussion on if he should have gotten it.

Cabrerra's numbers are too good, like only Roger Horsnby type numbers, while playing injured down the stretch.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Miggy is on a whole other level. Trout is great and will get his day in the sun but Nobody is better than Cabrera right now.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

other level = PED level :kobe3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

FLEX

What are your thoughts on the Cubs extending SAMARDZIJA?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Not a Cubs fan but a nice little extension for shark is a good idea I think. He proved this year he can gobble some innings. He has been pretty durable. I don't think he has been on the DL the last 3 years if memory serves? A good middle of the rotation guy and I think he can still get better. His control and mechanics go to hell randomly at times but he still has some room to grow I think. 

An extension for Travis Wood seems more likely but who the hell knows with the Cubs.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The Rays signed Mark Lowe. Only a matter of time until they turn him into an elite reliever. :mark:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Kazmir could actually be a steal for someone. He has front of the rotation stuff when he is on. With the right pitching coach he would be pretty solid. Still only 29 too.


I hope the Red Sox grab him. Farrell did wonders with the staff this year. 

If the Cards, Tigers, and A's maintain all their current top talent, I see no reason why those three teams will not have a chance to go back to the ALCS and NLCS. Pittsburgh is the other team that has what it takes. I'm certainly rooting for the Red Sox, but I think this is Detroit's year. But we'll see. Certainly won't complain if they do not make it. This was probably my 2nd favorite title any Boston team has won in my lifetime (04 sox obvious first). Either this or 08 Celtics.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> The Rays signed Mark Lowe. Only a matter of time until they turn him into an elite reliever. :mark:


Lowe has really good stuff. As a Rangers fan I have seen him pitch a lot. I think he has major upside. 



Freeloader said:


> I hope the Red Sox grab him. Farrell did wonders with the staff this year.
> 
> If the Cards, Tigers, and A's maintain all their current top talent, I see no reason why those three teams will not have a chance to go back to the ALCS and NLCS. Pittsburgh is the other team that has what it takes. I'm certainly rooting for the Red Sox, but I think this is Detroit's year. But we'll see. Certainly won't complain if they do not make it. This was probably my 2nd favorite title any Boston team has won in my lifetime (04 sox obvious first). Either this or 08 Celtics.


I think Kazmir would be a better fit on a multi year deal in the NL but I could see him going to Boston and doing well. 

I can see why this Red Sox team was so adored. Going from worst to first is pretty badass. Three World Series titles in ten years thats pretty awesome. I'm so happy you guys beat the Cardinals.

I don't think the Bucs were a one year wonder at all. I think Hurdle is a damn good manager. They have one of the best all around players in the game in McCutchen. I think Alvarez and Marte can develop into all star caliber players. With Liriano, Locke and Morton they have the makings of a damn good rotation. I think Cole is going to be great. I saw him pitch as a Sophomore in college. I was behind home plate and he was hitting 96 in the 9th inning on the black after 120 pitches. He is an animal. They also have one of the better farm systems led by Gregory Polanco, Jameson Taillon, Alen Hanson and Alex Dickerson.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Kyle Crick's final AFL performance. :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Pat the Bat Burrell was there and a guy I trust said he was shaking his head in the good way watching Crick dominate, striking out five of the eleven batters he faced in his final AFL outing. No hits, a walk, mostly fastballs around 95-97 with insane movement. Used the curve a few times to lock guys up and put them away. Crick! Crick! Crick!

My hitting prospect crush of the Cubs, Kris Bryant, deservedly won AFL MVP. 

Also, Stephen Piscotty is another really good Cardinals prospect whose arm in the outfield is crazy good.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I watched a little AFL stuff. Bryant has big time potential. I wonder if they will move him to first? Kid has monster like power. 

My AFL crush is totally on the Rangers Jorge Alfaro :mark:. Fantastic behind the plate with an excellent arm and developed some pop and plate discipline this year. He still has a ways to go as a hitter but had 43 extra base hits in 113 games. Good athlete (stole 18 bases) as well. He should be the every day catcher for Frisco (Double A) next year and I could see him being ready in 2015. Scouts think he has GG potential behind the plate. He just turned 20 this summer. He is the main reason I won't be bummed if my Rangers don't sign Brian McCann. But we could always sign McCann and move McCann to first in a couple years when Alfaro is ready.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Lowe has really good stuff. As a Rangers fan I have seen him pitch a lot. I think he has major upside


If he can stay healthy, he was a good addition to the Angels's bullpen and it sucked to see him go down.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

MrMister said:


> FLEX
> 
> What are your thoughts on the Cubs extending SAMARDZIJA?


No please. We already have his replica in Mr. Dead Weight, Edwin Jackson. Don't need to lock up another pitcher who can't seize the moment and live up to his potential.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Jeffrey Loria, everybody!:



> Former Marlins infielder Chris Valaika recently signed with the Cubs, and it’s no surprise that he would leave Miami behind, Clark Spencer of the Miami Herald writes. In August, the Marlins were about to promote Valaika from Triple-A New Orleans, but Valaika was among the players who had complained about harrassment by former hitting coach Tino Martinez. So Marlins owner Jeffrey Loria refused to allow the team to promote Valaika. Loria also blocked the promotion of second baseman Derek Dietrich. Spencer points to an innocuous-sounding comment from Valaika’s agent Joel Wolfe following Valaika’s signing with the Cubs (via FOX Sports’ Ken Rosenthal on Twitter): “Chris is very excited to be with a first-class organization.”


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Ugh, Selig's gotta step in and do something eventually, right?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

If I were a Phillies fan I think I'd positively despise Ruben Amaro, Jr. Re-signs Carlos Ruiz to three years. Old, declining, not especially good, iffy-at-best defense, connected to PEDs... A perfect fit for RAJ's Phillies, evidently.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Ugh, Selig's gotta step in and do something eventually, right?


Yes, but he and Loria are lovers, so it won't happen.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL, yeah.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Giants are in the process of signing Tim Hudson to a two-year, $23 million deal. 

I walked to my car at 12:58 PST. I heard on KNBR, “The Giants have added a piece to their 2014 rotation!” I kept asking, “Who?! Who?!” For five minutes I worried about Bronson Arroyo or Ricky Nolasco at exorbitant prices and years.

Thankfully, it’s Tim Hudson on a two-year deal. PHEW!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So, the Rays took Niemann off of the 40-man roster, and he is now a free agent. He didn't play at all this past season, and barely any the previous season, but I still like the guy a lot and believe he'll catch on somewhere as an end of the rotation guy. 

In other news, the Giants signed Tim Hudson to a 2 year/$23 Million deal, and Skip Schmaker signed a 2 year deal with the Reds.

*Edit:* You mean you DON'T want Arroyo or Nolasco for the price and length they're looking for?!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bronson could be a pretty solid pitcher in AT&T. Fear his Coors starts though lol. I wouldn't want to pay him a ton of course.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> *Edit:* You mean you DON'T want Arroyo or Nolasco for the price and length they're looking for?!


LOL, no!



MrMister said:


> Bronson could be a pretty solid pitcher in AT&T. Fear his Coors starts though lol. I wouldn't want to pay him a ton of course.


Tiny sample size, but Arroyo completely owns the current Giants lineup, particularly at AT&T, lol. Of course, every time he comes here to pitch, every line drive is caught and every fly ball dies inches from the centerfield fence. You're right, though, AT&T would help him because it's sheer death to left-handed power bats.

He ain't bad, but I don't want him. I think the fact that he's evidently seen by this market as the most "strictly reliable, but unsexy" starting pitcher free agent who didn't receive a qualifying offer has inflated his perceived value. As a fourth or fifth starter at the right price and years, I'd take him, but he's probably looking for something more. I hope the Twins fall on that hand grenade.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> In other news, the Giants signed Tim Hudson to a 2 year/$23 Million deal


Is he still recovering from that brutal ankle injury?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I wouldn't wany Nolasco for 10 mil a season no, I grew tired of him in Miami.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Josh Johnson want to pitch in San Francisco or San Diego, which is understandable. Dude was horrible in his first stint in the AL.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Josh Johnson is an interesting option. AT&T would help him out (lol Toronto/AL East ballparks save for the Trop for pitchers), and if he's healthy--always an enormous if in his case--he would carry a very high upside. But I'd want to go over his medical records with a fine tooth comb.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That guy really needs ATT or Petco badly. I like the Giants fit here. Not bad for a middle/back of the rotation pitcher. Resurgence is obviously possible.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Injury is also guaranteed. But healthy, his numbers are worth it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MrMister said:


> That guy really needs ATT or Petco badly. I like the Giants fit here. Not bad for a middle/back of the rotation pitcher. Resurgence is obviously possible.





POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> Injury is also guaranteed. But healthy, his numbers are worth it.


Exactly.

If he can give you 150-160 innings and pitch to his upside for the majority of those innings? I'd take it. One year at a significant AAV with a team option would be awesome. If it's doable, I'd bring Vogelsong back at something like a year and $3 million because every indication is he could be a solid long man/swing man/sixth starter. Then keep "Almost Perfect" Yusmeiro Petit in Fresno, heck, maybe bring Chad Gaudin back depending on what happens with his legal "woman fondling" case in Vegas as another long man/swing man/sixth starter type. The Giants had experienced such historic starting pitching health for several years in a row leading into 2013, it's like they thought they were immune to starters going down to injury, having just about zilch in the way of depth in that (and virtually every other) area.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> Ken Rosenthal ✔ @Ken_Rosenthal
> Follow
> Hudson’s agent, Paul Cohen, said pitcher had 11 offers and 15 teams displayed interest. Factors in decision: Chance for team to compete, electricity at AT&T, vibrant city.


D'aww... luv u Huddy.

______________

Jay-Z reportedly had a big dinner event with the New York Mets last night as he lords over MLB with Robinson Cano's free agency. Jay-Z going all-out Bond villain.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> John Allen @JohnAllenKCNBC
> Follow
> A rival executive currently in on Josh Johnson believes the FA SP will sign with the #SFGiants by the weekend


Oh, please, oh, please, oh, please! And then if you sign please don't break please don't break please don't break. Re-sign Vogey to a discounted price, please.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bum/Cain/Hudson/Johnson/Lincecum

Looks good on paper.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> 3:07pm: Giants vice president Bobby Evans tells Jim Bowden of MLB Network Radio that the two sides have agreed on base salary and years but are still working out the other elements of the contract. There's nothing in writing yet, according to Evans (Twitter links).
> 
> 2:33pm: The Giants close on multi-year deal with Lopez, a source tells Ken Rosenthal of FOX Sports (on Twitter).
> 
> ...


Here comes Sabean's annual relief pither overpay. Whatever. Javier Lopez kicks left-handed ass.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Red Sox, Rockies and Rays are all in on Corey Hart. 

______________

Yankees and Carlos Beltran reportedly entering negotiations.

______________

A's are interested in Ryan Vogelsong according to reports here locally.
______________



> John Allen @JohnAllenKCNBC
> Follow
> Rival exec: "The Hudson contract will end up being the steal of this off season. I know for a fact there was more money out there for him"


/high-fives Sabean


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

bama


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'd love Hart, but I can't see the Rays being abl eto offer what the other teams could. Who knows though, perhaps they'll be scared away because of his injuries.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Rangers are flirting with Shin-Soo Choo. I'd love it. It will cost a lot to get him but that OBP :mark: and basically injury free 4 of the last 5 years I will take it. Experience in the 3 hole as well and a solid career OPS (.854) I will gladly take that. Stick his happy ass in a corner OF spot and he will pump out some solid years. 

Forget where I read this and don't read a lot into it but I read a Kinsler for Andre Ethier trade. Essentially it would be bad contract for bad contract. Even though he frustrates me I like Kinsler a lot. But this trade makes sense for both. It would give us the ability to play Profar everyday and I think Ethier needs a change of scenery and LA does need a second baseman. I could see him (AE) doing well in Texas and he plays everyday. Kins gets banged up a lot. Also, unless it's getting David Price or Carlos Gonzalez or something I want the Rangers to hold onto Profar.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> The Indians are set to sign free agent David Murphy to a two-year, $10MM+ deal, according to Evan Grant of the Dallas Morning News. Murphy is represented by Moye Sports Associates, according to the MLBTR Agency Database.
> 
> Murphy, 31, hurt his free agent stock in 2013 with a career-worst .220/.282/.374 in 476 plate appearances. While Murphy seemed destined for a sizable deal after 2012, a season in which he posted an OPS of .859, he raised question marks for clubs in his follow-up act and didn’t make Tim Dierkes’ Top 50 Free Agents list. The left fielder has spent the last seven years in Texas, posting a .275/.337/.441 slash line in that span.


****** doin' work!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Daaamn, Padres got Josh Johnson, 1 year, $8 million.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Good deal for him, imo. If he can revert somewhat back to form, then he can cash in next offseason. Petco will certainly help him look good.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I guess he wants no high leverage/stressful situations. Understandable from a money standpoint. Pitch easy in SD, reap the benefits of Petco, enjoy that ridiculous weather etc, then cash in next year. Or just retire with $8 more million. If he can't do well in SD, he can't do well anywhere.



Kinsler for Ethier? I'll fucking puke and rage. Do want Choo. Do want McCann.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

He also reportedly turned down more money for one year from the Giants. Evidently, he wants to be as close to Las Vegas, where his home is, as possible. Is the fucker gonna drive up and down I-15 after games at 100 mph to get back to pet the dog and sleep in his own bed or what? You broke my heart, Josh Johnson. Eh, whatever. 

Interesting--Padres put a "Lackey clause" of sorts in his contract. If he pitches only seven starts or fewer in 2014, an automatic option kicks in for 2015 at $4 million. Part of me thinks, "Fucking steal" and another part of me thinks, "Whoa, his health might be an even bigger issue than I wanted to believe it was."

Also, yeah, *MrMister*: Kinsler/Ethier makes no sense from the Rangers' perspective. _Maaaybe_ if the Dodgers eat half of Ethier's salary and absorb Kinsler's contract, but it seems counterintuitive, Profar or no Profar.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

SUPER JEW KINSLER>>>>>> Ethier. I'll fucking die if I see him in a dodgers uniform.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

lol Dub. Yeah. 

Also, if Texas is looking at McCann and Choo--and I'm sure that they are--Ethier makes a little bit less sense, then, being a very platoon splitty lefty. At least Choo, who's not much of a threat against LHP, still posts a highly respectable OBP against same-handed pitching.

Y'all are gonna be missing out some mighty fine-looking draft picks in 2014, but that's your business.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm looking forward to seeing Hudson in action.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

3 years, $13 million for Javier Lopez from the Giants. Three years for a relief pitcher is kind of silly but $13 million total makes it a lot better than I was fearing. Yay, Javi.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So I just got an alert on my phone about the Rangers & Tigers doing a deal centered around Prince for Kinsler...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Kinsler traded to the Tigers for Feilder.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

HOLY SHIT

Awesome trade. Gives Detroit more monetary flexibility to pay Scherzer, and it allows the Rangers to get that schmuck Moreland out of 1B, and more importantly gives Profar an every-day spot in the lineup.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Good deal for both. Also allows Cabrera to move back to first where he is obviously better suited. 

My biased side is mad because now it's definite that Cardinals won't get Andrus. Must settle for Drew or fat fuck Peralta. :side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

SUPER JEW KINSLER's money saving power will be tested in Detroit.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Tiger's are used to oft injured 2B


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Awesome trade for the Rangers. Needed a 3 hole hitter...check. Needed left handed thunder to protect Beltre....check. Profar gets to play second everyday now....check. Go sign Ellsbury, McCann or Choo and see what happens. Also I really like Prince. Loved his Dad growing up. Say what you want about Prince's stature but he has missed ONE game the last FIVE years. 

Good trade for the Tigers but Kins gets hurt a lot. He is also awful on the road (.231 last three years combined) but this allowed the Tigers to move Miggy back to first and frees up cash to resign him and Nick Castellanos can play 3rd now everyday. 

But.....fuckin yay!


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Sucks for the Cardinals because now there's no way Texas ships out Andrus. Ranger fans ought to be thrilled though, Prince is a standup dude. I was hoping we would sign him two years ago after Pujols left.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

^^^^
Yep. No way my favorite player will play for my least favorite baseball team. So I'm happy. 

Nothing personal I like you.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> it allows the Rangers to get that schmuck Moreland out of 1B, and more importantly gives Profar an every-day spot in the lineup.


Moreland is a solid player just not an everyday first baseman. Not bad defensively at all. Left handed bat with some pop and can play RF as well. Had a hell of an arm in college (Mississippi State) he will be a good guy on the bench somewhere. But yes I'm glad he won't get 500 AB's next year. 

Profar playing everyday in Texas next year! :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, I know he's got some upside (I remember him having a very good stretch in the early part of the year), but he's certainly not a guy I'd want starting every day.

Trades like this make me wonder why the fuck I became a Rays fan.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

At least Prince wont have to worry about not driving in runs in the playoffs next year as he can watch them from home


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Yeah, I know he's got some upside (I remember him having a very good stretch in the early part of the year), but he's certainly not a guy I'd want starting every day.
> 
> Trades like this make me wonder why the fuck I became a Rays fan.


One of my best friends is a Royals fan. I hear ya man. It's tough rooting for a small market team. You guys do a great job though. I've been a Rangers fan since I was 9 (1990) and suffered through 8 last place seasons out of 9 years before we got Wash. Who I fucking love.



peep4life said:


> At least Prince wont have to worry about not driving in runs in the playoffs next year as he can watch them from home


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Can't even afford to keep James Loney, FFS. :bosh6


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Before the Rangers got Prince I wanted Texas to kick the tires on Loney. He had a damn good year. I think you guys should flip Price. You are not gonna resign him anyway. Get what you can for him now. If not him trade us Zobrist! :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It's seemingly highly likely that Price will indeed get traded. No way Tampa can afford to pay him $25M+ per year. I'm still amazed they managed to sign Longo for the next decade or so.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

ESPN is saying rangers gonna go all in for Cano, and then bait teams with Profar.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, then. This offseason has escalated quickly.

Dombrowski getting the Tigers out from under the Fielder deal is a hugely great move on his part, even if they had to ship $30 million to the Rangers to make the trade happen. Fielder's contract is scary; even with the $30 million to cover this trade, the Rangers are on the hook for seven years and $138 million for Fielder. Which means they're going to win two World Series soon because being a Giants fan has taught me that onerous and approximately-$130 million seven-year contracts bring da rings. (Luv u Barry, lol.)

If I'm the Tigers, I ask around for any absolutely earth-shaking offer for Scherzer at the Winter Meetings in a few weeks and barring anything of that magnitude, look to extend Max now that they have some payroll breathing space. And as has been said here, obviously move Cabrera back to first base where he belongs.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Well that Longo extension came in what like day 6 of his MLB career? I might be exaggerating but barely and you have him at a bargain when you look at this contract he is signed at 137 mill over the next 10 years haha. He would get well over 200 mill on the open market right now. GG caliber if it wasn't for Beltre and now Machado who is a fucking stallion. 

Sick to think about Longo and Tulo on the same college team (Long Beach) for two years haha.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Tampa signed him to that, yeah, but they extended him again last year through 2022 worth an extra $100M.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> Dombrowski getting the Tigers out from under the Fielder deal is a hugely great move on his part, even if they had to ship $30 million to the Rangers to make the trade happen. Fielder's contract is scary; even with the $30 million to cover this trade, the Rangers are on the hook for seven years and $138 million for Fielder. Which means they're going to win two World Series soon because being a Giants fan has taught me that onerous and approximately-$130 million seven-year contracts bring da rings. (Luv u Barry, lol.)
> 
> If I'm the Tigers, I ask around for any absolutely earth-shaking offer for Scherzer at the Winter Meetings in a few weeks and barring anything of that magnitude, look to extend Max now that they have some payroll breathing space. And as has been said here, obviously move Cabrera back to first base where he belongs.


Agreed to disagree on Prince's contract. I'm not scared by it much. Best case here....We have Yu, Holland, Harrison, Perez, Fielder, Profar, Andrus and Martin all under contract for a long time. Still have Beltre for two. Alfaro, Gallo and Odor will probably be ready in 2015-16 IMHO. The Rangers NEEEEDED a 3 hole hitter and and a left handed run producer. Done deal. Prince has missed one game in 5 years. Playing 60% of that in the NL (so he had to play the field) so he is durable as fuck. He is actually pretty healthy (he's a vegan) despite his stature. Seven years at 138 Mill for Prince Fielder? With that power, OBP, OPS and durability at our ballpark and Profar gets to play everyday? Uhhh yes please. Think how much Prince would get this year on the open market? He'd equal or surpass what he signed for two years ago. I guess the Rangers wanted him two years ago but Nolan and Scott Boras don't get along. Also, I'd trade my let nut for a Rangers ring before I die. Morbid and intense but I mean it. 

I have a good friend who is a Tigers fan and we were just chatting about this. Trade Scherzer now. I've watched Scherzer pitch since college and have been singing his praises for years but as a GM I'd be apprehensive to invest LOTS of money on pitchers. You just never know when that elbow is gonna blow up. Resigning Sanchez was stupid by them last year. Max is a Boras guy and you probably wont keep him and odds are he just had his best season. Maybe trade him to the Cards? Max is from Missouri (Cards drafted him out of HS) and you could probably get Tavares, Shelby Miller and Rosenthal mark for Max. Regardless flip him now. You never know with pitchers.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Scherzer to the Cards? Why would thy want him? They're overflowing with young starters who have proven themselves as Big League players, don't see why they'd take him on, especially with what they'd have to pay him.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Wainright, Scherzer, Wacha is a pretty awesome 1-2-3 for the rest of the decade. Cards were just the first team that came to mind with the prospects to land a guy like Scherzer. Also, Scherzer back in the NL not that he has put it all together could be sick.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I hear ya. Wainwrght/Wacha/Miller/Martinez/Kelly or Lynn with Rosenthal locking down the 9th is just as good, imo.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

True and cheaper. I totally wouldn't make that trade if I was STL. Who knows though.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Seven year contracts are scary no matter who you're talking about, haha. But the Fielder deal was especially "obscene," so to speak considering his age and that even though he's a generally healthy guy who never misses games, the odds of significant decline for bigger men are always a bit greater. Don't get me wrong, *MachoMadness*, I almost said that compared to what Fielder would get on the open market right now, it's a fairly sizable bargain thanks to the $30 million the Tigers are sending over to you guys. 

The Kinsler contract is "bad" as you called it in discussing the proposed Kinsler/Ethier contract last night, but it's really not too "bad." Even with the $30 million cover, Fielder's contract gives me pause, and now not so much for the money but the years. But, yeah, he's a durable guy at first base and he'll doubtless take advantage of that jet stream to right field at Arlington Ballpark (which I was reading this past summer is declining in its effect). 

An exceptionally talented Rougned Odor is at AA now and could be up by 2015 for Texas, too, so the infield chess piece-moving isn't done there yet in all likelihood.

________________________________

Yeah, *WWF*, if I'm St. Louis, I say, "Thanks, but no thanks." There's no reason for the Cardinals to bite on Scherzer with all of the scary-good young pitching they possess. (EDIT: And now I see both of you guys agree.)

Interestingly, *MachoMadness*, I would want a Scherzer extension to be fairly tempered, too, although it might actually be wiser to try to wait a season before attempting to put it together since his value is so insanely high at the moment.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Excellent article by Dave Cameron over at Fangraphs on this trade: http://www.fangraphs.com/blogs/tigers-exchange-albatross-for-good-player-get-even-better/

Two excerpts:



> The Detroit Tigers were a very good baseball team, but with Omar Infante heading for free agency and too much money committed to other players to keep him around, they had a hole at second base. They also had too many designated hitters, with Victor Martinez‘s presence forcing both Prince Fielder and Miguel Cabrera to play the field even when they really couldn’t. With Cabrera’s body breaking down in September, it became pretty clear that something had to give, and an obvious solution was moving one of their DHs could open up some money for them to fill their second base hole.
> 
> Instead of making a series of smaller transactions that accomplished that goal, the Tigers instead just found a way to directly exchange Prince Fielder for Ian Kinsler, filling their hole at second base, freeing up their DH logjam, and saving enough money to potentially keep the rest of their core in tact. This is a pretty fantastic start to the off-season for Dave Dombrowski....
> 
> ...


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Love what I have heard about Odor and the kid was not intimidated at all in AA as a 19 year old. I go to the Dallas area usually once a summer and catch a Ranger game a Roughriders (AA) game and Odor is legit. With Gallo at third I doubt in a perfect world if Odor, Gallo and Profar all pan out we'd trade Odor over moving him or Profar to 3rd. Who knows. 

I like Kinsler but he hit .213 on the road from 2011-2013. A small sample but has hit .167 in Detroit in the same time frame. He is really going to miss Arlington and he is now going to a bigger ballpark. Kins is at his best when he is using the whole field and spraying the ball around and not trying to uppercut everything. I've watched Kins play everyday (thank you MLB extra innings) since 2008 and I have never seen a non heart of the order hitter pop out more than Kinsler. He better do this at Comerica or he might be the next Dan Uggla. I hope I'm wrong. Again, I love Kins even though he is a Mizzou Tiger. :jay

I absolutely love what the Rangers have done with Holland, Harrison and now Perez. Buying out those arb years and probably saving money while locking up quality pitchers. It wouldn't shock me if Perez was all star caliber in 2015. Kid has Johan written all over him. Dat change is disgusting.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Max will stay in Detroit, and Kinsler is going to have a good year. He'll work out IMO. Wonder who hits behind Miggy now.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm not saying that is not a good article and I see what they are saying about Miggy breaking down but Kinsler is far from durable and he will be 32 next summer. He has missed 156 games the last 6 years. Tiger fans, you are getting a good clubhouse guy. Someone who CAN go 30-30. When he is on he is a damn good second baseman. NOT a leadoff hitter. Great fastball hitter. Needs to hit second or 5th or 6th. He is streaky and will drive you crazy at times. Will look like Babe Ruth one week and DR Ruth the next. Ian's home/road splits are alarming. I'm struggling to think of someone who was an everyday player as long as he has been (8 years now) who was/is this bad on the road.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Just when you think you know all the answers to the Tigers offseason plans, Dombrowski changes the questions.

I did expect a trade or two this winter, but I didn't expect _this_ trade. Prince, while a great bat last year, was rather pedestrian given the contract he's getting. Plus, he's historically been a poor postseason hitter (SSS or not, in 164 PA he only has a .620 OPS. That's terrible) and is a liability defensively. For the Tigers to save $75ish million and 3 extra years of that albatross is a win in itself even if they didn't get anyone back. Kinsler I don't think will be much of an improvement hitting over Infante (who was solid in his 1.5 years back) but he still has a good glove and good baserunning. I wish his deal was a year shorter or he was a year or two younger, but I can live with it.

Not only do they get to move Cabrera back to his natural position and hopefully put more of a defensive presence at 3B (there's rumors our top prospect may move back there but from what I've read he's just as bad defensively as Cabrera was and he's been practicing in the OF for the last season+). Looking at the FA pool there isn't a whole lot to write home about at 3B, so I wouldn't be surprised to see Porcello moved for some 3B. (Porcello for Chase Headley is a deal I'd love to see, but I don't know how much the Padres would love a good 4 or low 3 at best).



MachoMadness1988 said:


> I have a good friend who is a Tigers fan and we were just chatting about this. Trade Scherzer now. I've watched Scherzer pitch since college and have been singing his praises for years but as a GM I'd be apprehensive to invest LOTS of money on pitchers. You just never know when that elbow is gonna blow up. Resigning Sanchez was stupid by them last year. Max is a Boras guy and you probably wont keep him and odds are he just had his best season. Maybe trade him to the Cards? Max is from Missouri (Cards drafted him out of HS) and you could probably get Tavares, Shelby Miller and Rosenthal mark for Max. Regardless flip him now. You never know with pitchers.


Disagree that the Cards would both be interested, or that they would give up that many guys. That'd be DD pulling off yet another GOAT deal. Not happening. Especially with only 1 year left before he hits FA.

Also disagree with most of the rest of your post. Resigning Sanchez was stupid? Sanchez was the 3rd best pitcher in all of MLB by fWAR last year (Behind only the 2 Cy Young winners) and that was with him missing a few starts. Had he made all 33 starts, it would've been a legitimate battle between Scherzer and Sanchez for the Cy Young (Max has the pretty wins, but Sanchez had lower ERA/FIP/xFIP). For 5/75, that deal is a fucking bargain. With 1 WAR being about 5-6 million, Sanchez was in the neighborhood of being making 30-36 million, or in other words, he pitched for half the price he deserved. They still have him for his 30-33 seasons, which shouldn't be bad either (maybe not as good as he was this year, but still a very good pitcher nontheless).

Finally, instead of trading Max, I think the Tigers would be dumb not to extend him. Say he gets Greinke money (6/150), that's about 25 mil/yr. While you already have Verlander on the books for 25+ and may not wanna spend 50 million on just two guys (plus when you factor in a Miggy extension soon it's more likely to be 3 guys for 70-75ish), he's also just going to be entering his age 30 season. Plus he's been extremely durable (yes you can't predict injuries but he hasn't had a history) and under Jeff Jones has seen remarkable improvement. If they could get him for 5 years (which I doubt, unless you bump up the AAV a bit) I'd take it in a hearbeat. Having your 1-3 locked down for the next 4-5 seasons would be great. Sure they likely couldn't keep Fister once his deal runs out, but Smyly's likely going to enter the rotation this year and will be a cheap contract for them to handle.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I have to agree, *Perfect Poster*. Anibal Sanchez at his current contract (isn't it 5/80, technically, though, or was that a $5 million signing bonus or something?) in this market is very sweet for Detroit. Sanchez would be an exceedingly strong #2, or even ace on most teams. Amazing how he became a 6 WAR pitcher ostensibly out of nowhere this past season, although not really out of nowhere because I've always thought he possessed that potential.

Castellanos will indeed probably move back to third base now. You're going to need a bridge there for him like you say, though.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Signing Scherzer to Greinke money (he is a Boras guy so he can probably get more) would be a lot of money invested in three pitchers (JV, Sanchez and Scherzer) which is dicey. Scherzer has grown a lot. I think it humbled Max getting sent down in 2010 and getting his brains beat in in games 2 and 6 of the ALCS in 2011. NOT talking shit I promise haha. I think you could make a trade involving Scherzer even better than the one with Granderson that got you Scherzer and Austin Jackson. My niece went to HS with Jackson in Denton, Texas. He is a class act I've heard. I think he will have a huge bounce back year in 2014. 

I like Smyly a lot. Was a horse at Arkansas. Porcello needs to go to the NL IMHO. I'm surprised he wasn't trade last offseason. I HATE facing Fister. Very underrated. Keeps getting better too I don't think he's reached his peak yet. Quietly been really good for you guys in October the last three years as well.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Holy fuck, A-Rod is pisssssssssed.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> I have to agree, *Perfect Poster*. Anibal Sanchez at his current contract (isn't it 5/80, technically, though, or was that a $5 million signing bonus or something?) in this market is very sweet for Detroit. Sanchez would be an exceedingly strong #2, or even ace on most teams. Amazing how he became a 6 WAR pitcher ostensibly out of nowhere this past season, although not really out of nowhere because I've always thought he possessed that potential.
> 
> Castellanos will indeed probably move back to third base now. You're going to need a bridge there for him like you say, though.


I don't know the exact details of the contract. You may be right. Either way, it's well below what he would get this year.

And I'm a little worried on Castellanos at 3rd. From most scouting reports I've heard is that he was very raw at 3rd. With him spending all of his time over the past season+ in RF it would be quite bad to throw him right back to 3rd. Let him work out in the OF. If he's not ready by opening day (which wouldn't completely bother me if he wasn't) so be it.

Porcello for Headley is a deal I'm really intrigued at now. Both are arb-eligible for this year, then Headley is a FA while Porcello is a FA the following year. Even though Porcello is a GB pitcher, he's had an abnormally high HR/FB% rate which would go down in San Diego. Headley had a huge 2nd half in 2012, but he's almost 30 and that likely was just a small, unsustainable run (like how Fister pitched for the Tigers in 2011 after being traded there). He does play good D and would be a solid middle of the order bat, plus he wouldn't have to worry about carrying the offensive load like he does in SD.



MachoMadness1988 said:


> Signing Scherzer to Greinke money (he is a Boras guy so he can probably get more) would be a lot of money invested in three pitchers (JV, Sanchez and Scherzer) which is dicey. Scherzer has grown a lot. I think it humbled Max getting sent down in 2010 and getting his brains beat in in games 2 and 6 of the ALCS in 2011. NOT talking shit I promise haha. I think you could make a trade involving Scherzer even better than the one with Granderson that got you Scherzer and Austin Jackson. My niece went to HS with Jackson in Denton, Texas. He is a class act I've heard. I think he will have a huge bounce back year in 2014.
> 
> I like Smyly a lot. Was a horse at Arkansas. Porcello needs to go to the NL IMHO. I'm surprised he wasn't trade last offseason. I HATE facing Fister. Very underrated. Keeps getting better too I don't think he's reached his peak yet. Quietly been really good for you guys in October the last three years as well.


Doubt Max gets more unless an owner falls in love with the 21 W's and gives him near 200 million. Greinke is definitely the ceiling I'd say (unless he repeats with another Cy next year, which would probably push him close to 200). Plus i think Jeff Jones work done with him shouldn't be understated. iirc Jones came sometime in 2011 (don't quote me on it) and Scherzer has improved each and every year). Sure you may not want all that money tied up to 3 starters, but either Scherzer or Fister is getting an extension and while Fister would be cheaper, he also isn't the caliber of pitcher Max is.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Ugh, I objectively love the idea of a Headley/Porcello trade (remember, the Padres and Tigers were linked to one another last February/March over a possible Porcello trade), but I'd personally hate to see Porcello pitch for the Padres, lol. The Padres are such an irritating team in so many ways and suddenly their rotation could be rather sturdy if you put Porcello at the back end of it, resulting in Kennedy/Johnson/Cashner/Schultz/Porcello. That would be a great deal for the Tigers, plugging up third base and letting Smyly take the fifth spot in the rotation.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Michael Young would not be a bad pickup for the Tigers. Insurance if Nick Cas...Casta....something Greek isn't ready and he can play 2nd and short as well. Nice little super utility role. I could see the Dodgers signing him too if they can't get Cano. I think Cano resigns with the Yanks or goes to the Dodgers. Whatever he fucking wants. He's crazy for this one, Rick! :jay2


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Michael Young would not be a bad pickup for the Tigers. Insurance if Nick Cas...Casta....something Greek isn't ready and he can play 2nd and short as well. Nice little super utility role.


No.

No.

No. No. No.

Well may-

No.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

You could do a lot worse. His range at 3rd isn't great though. Cost us a lot of runs in 2010.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

If I want a statue at 3B Cabrera can stay there. No thank you on Michael young. No no no.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I still appreciate Michael Young's "defense" from the 2010 World Series.

I hope the Dodgers re-sign him, lol. The thought of them settling for him if they can't get Cano is cracking me up.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> I still appreciate Michael Young's "defense" from the 2010 World Series.


Thanks. Jerk. 

:scalabrine:favre3:bron3:jtosey2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Haha. 

Comments from Daniels on the trade here: http://www.mlbtraderumors.com/2013/11/rangers-gm-jon-daniels-on-how-trade-came-together.html

Comments from Dombrowski on the trade here: http://www.mlbtraderumors.com/2013/11/tigers-gm-dave-dombrowski-on-trade-scherzer.html

Basically, both sides are happy. Dombrowski making it fairly clear that a Scherzer extension is much more realistic now than it was only hours ago.

Love hearing about how quickly this was put together. Makes you think that there were some "intangibles" involved, seeing as how many Detroit media and purportedly Tigers people thought Fielder's comments upon sucking in the postseason again were overly nonchalant or whatever.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Michael Young is done. Has no range doesnt hit for power or average anymore. I was talking to a coworker today wondering if he will retire because no one wants him


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

So... what do the Angels trade for Price?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This is a shock to me since I just heard about this trade about an hour ago.

I kinda love it. I don't really care about his contract. Texas needed a lefty power bat and a 1B, and they got it at the cost of Kinsler (and a bloated contract). Kinsler is one of my all time favorite Rangers, but you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Rangers ruined careers so be happy he is out of that cesspool.

Edit: Angels and Cardinals discussing a trade that would send Freese here.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Unless they get Freese for nothing I don't like it. He's to injury prone

Vargas is reportedly signing with Royals. Big Blue to the Halos

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Cardinals looking at Bourjos. I would like that trade. We desperately need some speed. We never seemed to steal any bases last season.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TomahawkJock said:


> Cardinals looking at Bourjos. I would like that trade. We desperately need some speed. We never seemed to steal any bases last season.


Shame that he never got some playing time, so I hope does end up with the Cardinals.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I just tried to care about the Prince/Kinsler trade for about 30 seconds and was unsuccessful.

OFFSEASON MODE.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TomahawkJock said:


> Cardinals looking at Bourjos. I would like that trade. We desperately need some speed. We never seemed to steal any bases last season.


Don't really need to steal bases when they bat like they did with RISP/guys on base.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

JM said:


> I just tried to care about the Prince/Kinsler trade for about 30 seconds and was unsuccessful.
> 
> OFFSEASON MODE.


Thoughts on the Jays potentially trading JOEY BATS?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:EDWIN are my thoughts for the record.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Plz. 

Trade him to Oakland, Arizona or St. Louis.

:EDWIN


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Don't really need to steal bases when they bat like they did with RISP/guys on base.


I really doubt that the RISP average we had this year will continue into next year. Even if it does, I'd feel much more comfortable knowing we have a guy who is quick around the basepaths. Makes scoring runs all the easier. Plus, Bourjos has great range in the OF. Can be a defensive replacement when we need him to be. Our OF would still be pretty deep even without keeping Beltran if we were able to acquire Bourjos. We would have Holliday, Jay, Taveras, Robinson, Bourjos and Craig at times if we needed. I don't think we will keep Beltran but nor do I think Bourjos would start in RF. Probably put Craig in right and let Adams play first. 

That is until future Barry Bonds, Oscar Taveras is ready to play! :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

There was a DOM for Jose rumor a couple of weeks ago. DROPPIN' DOM BOMBS IN ROGERS CENTRE :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

ugh plz no.

Pitchers.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Here's my thought on the White Sox so far in the off season....


They fucking suck. This Abreu kid is going to be another Cespesdos or however the fuck you spell his name. 30 bombs, .220 batting average...oh wait, that's all the White Sox upper management cares about, home runs. It fucking pisses me off. Sorry about all the fucks, but fuck, it pisses me off that upper management is not trying to improve this team. Get some damn offense, get rid of 1 or 2 pitchers, White Sox have/had a top 5 starting rotation. They have a pretty strong bullpen. Do something, the farm system sucks, can't do any trades from there. For all I care, fuck have Ventura suit up and play again, let Konerko coach.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

TomahawkJock said:


> That is until future Barry Bonds, Oscar Taveras is ready to play! :mark:


Oh, no, you didn't! 

Seriously, though, Freese for Bourjos would seem to make sense for both the Angels and Cardinals. I think there's practically a 0% chance Beltran is on St. Louis going forward, unless his market mysteriously totally craters and the Cards can reel him back in on a one-year deal. But I think somebody will sign Beltran and give the Cardinals yet another draft pick, as if they need anymore, LOL.

__________________________

If the Blue Jays are seriously looking to move Jose Bautista, the Giants should contact them. The Giants could easily spare some of their shiny low-minors pitching prospects along with catching prospect Andrew Susac and a few other pieces for Bautista, not that I genuinely believe it would be enough, but it would almost be criminal to not try with left field such a sore spot for us. 

Thing is, I don't believe the Jays are looking to move Bautista because the word out of the GM meetings was that they were looking to trade _for_ Matt Kemp from the Dodgers. At least, that is what is being reported here: http://www.mlbtraderumors.com/2013/11/east-notes-blue-jays-nats-betancourt-ruiz.html

Why trade Bautista if you're looking to trade for Matt Kemp, who has a really loltastic, likely albatross style contract? Doesn't make sense.

___________________________

Giants and Dodgers both talking with Dan Haren at the moment. 
___________________________

I see the Rays and Jose Molina are working out a two-year deal. Could be his last contract, considering his age. But dat pitch framing.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Cardinals are acquiring Peter Bourjos via trade from the Angels, according to Ken Rosenthal. The other side of the deal is not yet known, although the speculation is David Freese is headed to Orange County.

UPDATE:



> 1:33pm: Yahoo's Tim Brown tweets that while Bourjos and Freese are the primary players in the deal, a couple other pieces are involved as well.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> It’s Peter Bourjos and Randal Grichuk going to St. Louis, David Freese and Fernando Salas going to Anaheim.
> 
> — J.P. Hoornstra (@jphoornstra) November 22, 2013


Nice trade. Cardinals look like the winners. Surprise, surprise.

EDIT:



> Grichuk, Angels No. 2 prospect becomes Cards No. 10, according to @johnmanuelba: @BenBadlerCarson
> 
> — Jeff Fletcher (@JeffFletcherOCR) November 22, 2013


Fucking Cardinals.

NEW EDIT: 

It was so enjoyable making fun of Jon Jay in centerfield for the Cards in the postseason. Now they'll have Bourjos out there. Good God.

Now Jay becomes a fourth outfielder, they can even more easily say goodbye to Beltran, Carpenter can swing over to third base so Kolten Wong can take over at 2B, Adams at 1B, Craig in RF, they're just one shortstop from world domination. 

I think the entire Cardinals front office is constantly rereading "The Art of War."


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Its an upgrade from Callaspo, now Trout can move back to CF and Calhoun:mark: can play in RF.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Bourjos gets hurt all the time anyways and doesn't steal a lot of bases considering his speed. Freese is a big upgrade for Angels

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh great. David fucking Freeze goes from a team I hate to a team I can't stand. Fucking sweet! 




peep4life said:


> Michael Young is done. Has no range doesnt hit for power or average anymore. I was talking to a coworker today wondering if he will retire because no one wants him


I could see it. He doesn't hit enough to be a DH. Hell of a run for MY. True professional. I actually could see him signing a one year deal in Texas as a bench guy. 



MrMister said:


> This is a shock to me since I just heard about this trade about an hour ago.
> 
> I kinda love it. I don't really care about his contract. Texas needed a lefty power bat and a 1B, and they got it at the cost of Kinsler (and a bloated contract). Kinsler is one of my all time favorite Rangers, but you gotta do what you gotta do.


This is mostly for Mister and I to geek out so fuck the rest of you. Well not fuck you. You can stay. Unless you are a Cardinals fan. Ok Cardinals fans are fine. But NO Yankee fans!! 

Love Kins as well. But best for business :jpl no doubt. 

Yeah I'm all out of fucks to give about Prince's contract. Getting that extra 30 mill is huge. Essentially we just got Prince for 7 years at 19 mill per. Uhh yes please. Again, missed ONE game in 5 years. Look how many games Kinsler, Hamilton and Cruz have missed the last year years. Adding guys like Prince and Rios who are incredibly durable and getting younger with guys like Profar :mark: and Leonys Martin makes me happy. Also love the thought of Gentry playing a lot next year. He hit .338 in the second half last year. I will forever have a place in my little heart for the 2010 and 2011 team and the 2014 Rangers will look much different but I like where we are headed. 

We still need another bat. Maybe not McCann now with Prince in play. Plus, I'm very high on Jorge Alfaro. I think he could be ready in 2015. Soto catching everyday makes me wanna throw up. I'd be cool with resigning AJP to a one year deal or Dioner Navarro or something. Beltran or Choo make a lot of sense. Cruz maybe as long as he DH's. I don't want him anywhere near the outfield. :jay I say go that 3rd year on Beltran. He can DH and play left. A heart of the order of Beltran, Beltre and Prince with Profar, Gentry, Martin and Elvis (8,9,1,2) hitting in front of them? Yes please. 


Mister....can we get a Prince smiley with his rad dreads? :mark:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Oh great. David fucking Freeze goes from a team I hate to a team I can't stand. Fucking sweet!


Pretty much how I felt with Prince going to the Rangers, but I actually like Tigers. SUPER JEW KINSLER makes them even more likeable.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Well F you! Well, not you but your choice in baseball teams. 

It's funny you bring up Kins being Jewish. My friends and I always do as well.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey man it was all due to this movie 








GOAT MOVIE :mark:


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

What movie? All I see is a weird image.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Angels in the Outfield I assume, I don't even get an image


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I have a friend who is an Indians fan only because of the Major League movies but he has stayed loyal.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You'd have to request a Prince smiley and then an admin would have to add it.


----------



## Soccercobras1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Funny


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

McCann to the Yanks for 5 years/$85M, with a vesting option for the 6th year. Gotta play against him now.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

For months it seemed like McCann was headed to one of two places all along--NYY or TEX.

That crazy short right field porch they've got at Yankee Stadium will benefit him quite a bit.

Curious how the Yankees had the 18th pick in the draft for next year, their best draft position in ages, and they just forfeited it. Braves pick up a sandwich pick. Considering the hole they've had at the catching position, though, I'm sure there's little in the way of buyer's remorse from the Yanks.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

McCann to the Yankees? Use to love him. Now I hate him. :vince4 enaldo :jose :bron3 :HHH


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> 10:19pm: Peralta is expected to receive four years in the deal, a source tells Jon Morosi of FOX Sports (via Twitter). However, the Cardinals have yet to confirm that an agreement is in place, Morosi adds in a second tweet.
> 
> 7:26pm: Jon Heyman of CBS Sports tweets that one team who offered Peralta four years and $52MM was told they're "not even in [the] game."
> 
> 6:14pm: The Cardinals are close to a deal with Jhonny Peralta, a source tells Jerry Crasnick of ESPN.com (Twitter link).


Yes! I called Peralta to the Cardinals weeks ago! Whoohoo! Oh, shit, this gives them the shortstop they were short of in their quest for world domination. 

Dat lineup.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Peralta enters, a hometown Series MVP leaves

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...ourjos-to-cardinals-for-david-freese/3677879/


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> SUNDAY, 11:03am: Peralta and the Cardinals are close on a four-year deal worth a little more than $52MM, according to Jon Paul Morosi of FOX Sports (via Twitter).


The deal is twice as long as would be ideal for St. Louis.

From Zach Links at MLBTR:



> Teams have inquired on Cubs pitcher Jeff Samardzija and the Blue Jays are putting together a package of young players to try to land him, a source tells Bruce Levine of ESPNChicago.com (on Twitter). For his part, Blue Jays GM Alex Anthopoulos didn't deny that he has discussed Samardzija with Chicago in an interview with Jim Bowden of SiriusXM (on Twitter). Even though Anthopoulos is looking into starters, he insisted that he has yet to make an offer to anyone (link).
> 
> As it stands, Samardzija is set to hit the open market prior to the 2016 season. Most reports throughout the 2013 season indicated that an extension would be tricky, but GM Jed Hoyer indicated recently that he has had discussions with the 28-year-old, making a new deal seem more plausible than it has in the past.
> 
> The Blue Jays are far from the first club to be linked to Samardzija and the Nationals and Diamondbacks are two of the more recent clubs with rumored interest. The Cubs hurler posted a 4.34 ERA with 9.0 K/9 and 3.3 BB/9 in 2013 and his xFIP of 3.45 suggests he was stronger than his ERA shows.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm not sure if I like a 4 year deal for Peralta or not, but St Louis has the money to spend and if they think he's the missing piece for us to be a WS winner then who am I to argue?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Rangers could trade Mitch Moreland to the Rays.

WE'LL TAKE PRICE FOR HIM


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Angels sign Joe Smith, should definitely boost up the bullpen.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Trade Shark plz Theo & Jed.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Dan Haren to the Dodgers:



> RT @Ken_Rosenthal: Sources: Haren to #Dodgers, one year, $10M plus 2015 option that vests at 180 innings. Pending physical.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

So basically nobody is going to beat the Dodgers next year. :side: 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:lmao 

http://espn.go.com/new-york/mlb/sto...s-legal-team-crushed-likely-wait-2014-verdict

A-Rod, woot:



> NEW YORK -- Alex Rodriguez will likely have to wait until 2014 to learn the outcome of the grievance hearing into his 211-game suspension by Major League Baseball, but the New York Yankees slugger passed his own verdict on the performance of his legal team Thursday night.
> 
> "We crushed it,'' Rodriguez said. "They had nothing.''
> 
> ...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL NATS

http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/l...opose-Costly-Roof-For-Ballpark-233519231.html



> The Washington Nationals want to put a roof over Nationals Park, and they want D.C. taxpayers to pick up the tab.
> 
> Multiple sources told News4 that executives with the team approached several District officials, including Mayor Vincent Gray’s office, to propose the addition to the ballpark.
> 
> ...


Maybe they should just get the city of D.C. to give them that $300 million and sign Robinson Cano instead. :side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> The Twins have agreed to terms with right-hander Ricky Nolasco, according to Chris Cotillo of MLB Daily Dish (Twitter link). Nolasco is a client of Sosnick/Cobbe Sports.


:|


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Did you want Nolasco to be a GIANT?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh, heck no. Like I said when I plopped down in my car to go out for lunch a week and a half ago and heard the last few seconds of the sports update, when they teased that the Giants had "added a piece to their rotation," I was horrified by the thought that it was Bronson Arroyo (who supposedly wants three years) and especially Ricky Nolasco (who wants four). 

In fact, Outside Pitch is saying that Nolasco just got his four year, Edwin Jackson/Cubs-like deal from the Twins:


> OPSN is hearing the deal is four years, and in the neighborhood of $52 million. The deal would shatter their franchise record of three years, $21 million given to a free-agent (Josh Willingham a couple years ago). It was reported earlier in the month the 30-year-old was seeking a four-year contract.


That's not official yet, but I'm sure that is roughly where they'll land. I'd much rather have Tim Lincecum and Tim Hudson for two years apiece than Ricky Nolasco for four.

(On the issue of Arroyo, I'd be very cool with another two year deal for him. _Maaaaybe_ three if the AAV is right.)


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

This Nolasco contract is laughable. I'd be pissed as hell if I was a Twins fan. Four years 49 million for a guy who has an ERA of 4.37 in his career in the NL and had his best year 5 years ago and is already in his early 30s? Wow. 



MrMister said:


> Rangers could trade Mitch Moreland to the Rays.
> 
> WE'LL TAKE PRICE FOR HIM


I think a package of Moreland, Ogando, Rougned Odor, Luke Jackson, Wilmer Font and Lewis Brinson for Price and Ben Zobrist makes sense for both teams. Not sure how the Rays farm looks right now but it's usually stacked and they get 4 more really good prospects and Moreland can play first and Ogando can close (maybe start) for them or Font who should be ready as soon as 2014 who was phenomenal in AA and AAA as a closer last year. Odor could be ready in 2015 to play second everyday but is now blocked by Profar and I could see Luke Jackson being a front of the rotation starter down the road. I doubt the Rays resign Price or Zobrist.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Mr Mister going to get really excited if BIG FUCK doesn't get an extension this off season


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

NOT ZOBRIST!

You know how Maddon loves dat utility, and he's probably the most versatile player in the Bigs. Plus, he's still got a couple years left on his deal. Why trade him now?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Why? Because I like him as well haha. 

Without looking I think he has one year left with a club option. He went to college down in Dallas as well and I think he'd be a good fit for us. Yes I love his versatility as well.

I'd still go something like Moreland, Ogando, Odor and Jackson for Price. I doubt they could do a lot better than that. He is only under contract two more years and that price (haha) tag is going to get high through arby.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Well yeah, I can definitely get behind trading Price, though it'd bring a tear to my eye. First my all-time favorite Ray, now Price? :mcgee1

Friedman should get Buxton & lesser guys from Minnesota for Price. :mark:


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Who was your all time fav Ray?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm guessing it's Delmon Young.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Wade Boggs :side: maybe Crime Dog


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Carlos Pena.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

BIG GAME JAMES!


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

All I want for Christmas is Brian Wilson


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Quinton McCracken is probably my favorite Ray ever.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Kazmir cashes in with the f'n A's. Two year 22 million. Not bad for him at all. He should do well in that huge park.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Another misfit toy off to paradise to have a great year now.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Nationals reportedly just acquired Doug Fister from the Tigers. 

Other side of the trade not reported yet.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

DIONER NAVARRO


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> New York Yankees ✔ @Yankees
> Follow
> #Yankees non-tender INF David Adams, RHP Matt Daley and INF Jayson Nix.


Eh.

Giants are bringing Ryan Vogelsong back as the fifth starter this next season... Ugh. Please be ready to fill in when needed, possibly right away, Edwin Escobar. :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

DesolationRow we are talking about DIONER NAVARRO right now. Stay on topic plz.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

DIONER NAVARRO is a defensively poor catcher who nevertheless possesses some raw pop. In the 2013 season, in 266 PAs, he boasted a 136 wRC+ with a .374 wOBA. He hit 13 home runs, approximately half of which I think were against the Giants.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I didn't do any hand calcs but I think that works out to infinitely better than JP Arencebia.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> JIM BOWDEN @JimBowdenESPNxm
> Follow
> Nats trade Krol, Lombardozzi and minor leaguer for Doug Fister according to sources


If that's true, this is one fucking one-sided trade.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm assuming you think it's one sided for Washington.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, it really is. 

Although the unnamed minor leaguer is 



> minor-league LHP Robbie Ray.


And he's probably the best piece of the deal for Detroit. He's, I believe, the Nats' #5 prospect but he profiles as a total reliever. But, still... wow. I realize Dombrowski wanted some infield utility and more and more relief pitcher help, but Doug Fister is a high price to pay for it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Why is Doug Fister the guy to get in completely one-sided "steal" trades? Is he insufferable to get along with or what? 

He's like a modified Cliff Lee or something.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

NATIONALS


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Strasburg-Gonzalez-Zimmermann-Fister-Detwiler. 

Fuck. That is a scary rotation.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Keith Law dissects the awfulness of it from the Tigers' perspective and how the Nats just got away with robbery:



> I can’t believe the Tigers couldn’t get more total value than this for Fister, who is easily a top 25-30 overall starter in the game; they may have traded more to fill needs than to maximize their return. Krol flourished after a shift to the bullpen, going from 86-89 mph as a starter to 92-95 in relief, with an above-average changeup and fringy curveball; he’s underutilized in a lefty specialist role but I like him as a potential seventh- or eighth-inning guy given more time to adjust to short relief.
> 
> Lombardozzi is a backup second baseman, lacking the stick to play there every day, and has played just 22 games in pro ball at shortstop, meaning it’s unclear whether he can even be a utility infielder in the era of the four-man bench.
> 
> Ray is the prospect, a potential back-end starter who shows four pitches but has nothing plus, although there’s some upside here if the Tigers can get him to lengthen his stride. His sharpest pitch is his spike curveball, but like most pitches of that type it usually ends up out of the zone, and his changeup is fringy enough that he’s had trouble finishing off right-handed hitters. He’s a project, a guy with some value but who could use some mechanical adjustments.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't get what Detroit is doing.

Except Scherzer will be a Tiger for a long time.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Regular-Ass Goon said:


> NATIONALS


BRYCE


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

DD STAHP

DD WAT R U DOIN?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

HE'S GIVEN TIGERS FANS THE FIST


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Not sure why the Angels didn't pursue Fister


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

A William Murderface Christmas said:


> Not sure why the Angels didn't pursue Fister


I'm on my way to Brian Sabean's house right now, gonna ask him that very question vis-à-vis the Giants.

This is all so very bizarre. It's almost like the Nationals were the only organization in the know. I mean, wow.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> DD STAHP
> 
> DD WAT R U DOIN?


HAHA, TIGERS JUST GOT FRIEDMAN'D.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

This can only mean Ellsbury or Choo is coming here.

Still can't believe they couldn't get someone like Rendon as well. Then the trade doesn't look AS bad. I don't ever wanna distrust DD (he's traderaped much more than he's been beaten) but this is without a doubt his worst deal as a Tiger GM, even though it only happened 5 minutes ago.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> Ken Rosenthal ✔ @Ken_Rosenthal
> Follow
> Source: #Athletics acquire Jim Johnson from #Orioles for 2B Jemile Weeks.


Holy crap. Beane is workin' it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Hopefully Weeks gets some playing time, I think he played less than 10 games last season :lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, he really, really sucks. This is almost a salary dump by Baltimore unless Weeks recaptures some 2011 magic for them (and I realize 2B is a hole for them at the moment).


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

A William Murderface Christmas said:


> Not sure why the Angels didn't pursue Fister


That would have been a good fit. As a Rangers fan I HATED facing Fister. He will do great in the NL. 



Perfect Poster said:


> This can only mean Ellsbury or Choo is coming here.
> 
> Still can't believe they couldn't get someone like Rendon as well. Then the trade doesn't look AS bad. I don't ever wanna distrust DD (he's traderaped much more than he's been beaten) but this is without a doubt his worst deal as a Tiger GM, even though it only happened 5 minutes ago.


Hands off Choo. I want him in Texas in the 2 hole in front of Prince. :mark: 

I have a friend who is a Tigers fan who texted me about the trade and I figured you guys would get Rendon (who they are not super high on I have read) or Storen. On paper it's a bad deal. Ray looks to have great upside though. Lefty with a live arm with swing and miss stuff.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> Holy crap. Beane is workin' it.


This probably makes Tommy Hunter the stopper in B-More. Good for that kid I like him a lot. Gotta love fat kids who have a black belt in judo. Watched him pitch since college (Bama) he is a bulldog and a great clubhouse guy. Much better suited for the pen.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

A.J. Pierzynski is heading to Boston. Where will Saltalamacchia go?


A William Murderface Christmas said:


> Not sure why the Angels didn't pursue Fister


They did, there was a package set up around Howie but Tigers declined. This was before the Kinsler trade.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Salty to Miami sounds like. I don't mind him, should be good leadership.

2009 ROY non-tendered, see ya COGZ


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

DesolationRow said:


> Strasburg-Gonzalez-Zimmermann-Fister-Detwiler.
> 
> Fuck. That is a scary rotation.


They're still going to find a way to lose the division. Best case scenario is they lose in the Division Series.

That's the NATIONALS-way, brother.



A William Murderface Christmas said:


> Not sure why the Angels didn't pursue Fister


Fister would hate it there b/c Dub would be calling for his head after one start and would start sending him threatening letters/emails/voicemails.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I expect the Reds to be trading Brandon Phillips sometime in the next couple weeks.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Tigers signed Joe Nathan. No clue who closes for Texas now, but I didn't expect Nathan back.

His breaking stuff is still great, but his fastball eroded last season.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Rays are getting Ryan Hanigan from the Reds, and Heath Bell from the D'Backs. Friedman... :kobe9


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks like Beltran his heading back to Kansas.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

HOLY FUCK @ the A's bullpen. They are LOADED. :drake1

Also, the Astros got Dexter Fowler for Brandon Barnes & Jordan Lyles. I've always liked Fowler a lot, but he's pretty dreadful away from Coors. I guess we'll see what he's got in Minute Maid.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> HOLY FUCK @ the A's bullpen. They are LOADED. :drake1
> 
> Also, the Astros got Dexter Fowler for Brandon Barnes & Jordan Lyles. I've always liked Fowler a lot, but he's pretty dreadful away from Coors. I guess we'll see what he's got in Minute Maid.


I like that deal better for the Rockies.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Slightly strange three-way trade between the Reds, Rays and Diamondbacks. Seems pretty fair for all parties, overall, although I wouldn't expect anything from Bell if I were a Rays fan.

__________________________________

The deal between the Rockies and Astros is... a little odd. Rockies aren't getting all that much for Fowler, but he probably adds a dimension Houston was looking for even if they are not exactly ready to truly compete, heh.

____________________________________

Several of the best Giants prospects were just in a car crash in Scottsdale, AZ this morning. Because of course. One guy might have a concussion. Most of the other injuries seem minor.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The more I think about it, the more I think the Rockies kind of got screwed for Fowler. He's no star, but the return is still really weak. Lyle in particular is dubious; his ceiling is pretty much a back-of-the-rotation type guy. A 137 ERA- in Colorado is a 6.10 ERA. He's probably not really _that_ bad, but, yeah. A safe policy is to not trade with Luhnow.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Just gotta cut down on the Homers, and HEATH will be A-OK.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The Trop might help, true.

_______________________

Looks like *Perfect Poster* might be right in his prognostication from last night in the wake of the Fister trade:



> The Tigers are in heavy pursuit of a left-handed bat and Shin-Soo Choo is their top target, sources tell Mark Feinsand of the New York Daily News. The TIgers have been said to have interest in Choo, but this is the first time that we're hearing that he is a priority over all other free agent targets.
> 
> The Rangers have been heavily linked to Choo and are prefer him over Jacoby Ellsbury, but they're said to be wary of the price tag that could be hitched the Scott Boras clients. The Reds would also like to keep Choo, but at $100MM+, he probably won't fit into their budget.
> 
> Detroit freed up a great deal of money with last week's blockbuster that freed them from $76MM of Prince Fielder's contract.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

MERREH JERREH said:


> Tigers signed Joe Nathan. No clue who closes for Texas now, but I didn't expect Nathan back.
> 
> His breaking stuff is still great, but his fastball eroded last season.


Feliz, Soria, Scheppers, Ogando, Font, etc. Lots of options. Nathan was money last year but we had bigger needs. Wish he had gone somewhere else but whatever. 

I LOVE the trade we made today. I love Gentry but we have Leonys Martin who I think will be good and getting a kid like Choice who has a way higher ceiling and has 25-30 home run potential is huge. We may have just found our LF for the next decade. Great trade getting younger. On paper it's a nice trade for us. Probably means we are out on Choo. Would have been a fantastic fit for us. 

Hoping the Rangers are this mystery team that offered a 3 year deal to Beltran. A heart of the order of Prince, Beltre and Beltran would be :mark:


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm hearing Ellsbury to the Yankees.


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

Yankees signed Jacoby Ellsbury to a seven year deal :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

lulz.

SHOCKING...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, say goodbye to Cano.


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

Yeah not a chance they resign Cano now. Hope they trade for Phillips. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

CA'sno


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Don't like that Ellsbury deal at all. Would rather have gotten Beltran.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Yankees sure do love former redsox players.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Well, say goodbye to Cano.


I didn't expect Cano to be back anyway. Guy thinks he's being reasonable asking for 9/252 :drake1


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Boras could get me 2 million.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Blue Jays-Official ‏@BlueJays 22m
The @BlueJays have traded RHP BRAD LINCOLN to the Philadelphia Phillies in exchange for C ERIK KRATZ and LHP ROB RASMUSSEN.

Jays once again overshadow all other news of the day with a BLOCKBUSTER :mark:

#LoveThisTeam

#BlueJays

@BlueJays

#Hippopotamus


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

SALTY :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Marlins should be average next year.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

VRsick said:


> Yankees sure do love former redsox players.


It's a little like the Dodgers loving former Giants players, heh. Speaking of which, I hear Brian Wilson is extremely close to re-signing with the Dodgers. Benedict Arnold. 

As for Ellsbury, the last three or so years of that deal are going to be ugly. Dude's made out of glass. Rather than thinking this means Cano is gone, I think all it really means is Granderson is certainly not coming back to NYY. Every report indicates the Yankees are absolutely still in on Cano. Boston winning the World Series and the Yankees' farm system producing next to zilch for years on end now are putting them in a place where they feel like they can't give a shit about the luxury tax anymore, after all.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> Rockies To Sign Justin Morneau
> 
> The Rockies have agreed to sign Justin Morneau to a two-year deal worth roughly $13MM, according to Jon Heyman of CBSSports.com.


Eh, a stopgap measure post-Helton, I see.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Good. They were pretty much the only team I saw that was in on Loney. Hopefully Friedman can get him back relatively cheap.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Marlins should be average next year.


And that's why a 3 year deal for SALTY seems pretty good.

If we sign Mark Ellis, I will flip a fucking table though fpalm


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> The Reds are now unlikely to trade Brandon Phillips, according to Ken Rosenthal of FOX Sports (on Twitter). The second baseman has been in trade whispers for quite some time, but it now appears that GM Walt Jocketty & Co. will hang on to him despite a lack of available quality options at the position.
> 
> Phillips, 32, batted .261/.310/.396 with 18 home runs this season but was involved in a pair of ugly PR incidents: one in which he publicly complained about how the Reds handled his contract negotiations and another in which went on a tirade against a Cincinnati reporter for pointing to his low on-base percentage. He is owed $50MM over the final four years of his six-year, $72.5MM contract.
> 
> The Yankees and Royals have both been linked to him this offseason, but it's not known how serious things got for either team. Phillips' 2013 batting line was down from his previous six seasons in Cincinnati where he hit .280/.329/.446.


Aha.

(Tangentially, another reason why the Yankees will think they cannot afford to lose Cano.)


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah that Ellsbury contract is going to hurt the Yanks in years 5-7 (if there is no team/player options).

Yanks may be contenders for the title for another 2-3 years, but poor long term management.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

They're still not going to be good, I don't think. Still not much pitching, loss of Mariano, Teixiera/Jeter are seemingly done, A-Rod won't play, etc. 

Their Outfield will be good though, so there's that.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

It's tough to say. You almost have to throw out their 2013 because almost the whole team was eviscerated except for Cano, and they did pretty well considering, but they were also one of the absolute luckiest team by any metric in the sport. So it's kind of a toss-up. It depends on whether they can keep Cano, sign a Tanaka or whatever. It seems like they are deciding to just go crazy and try to reclaim their preeminence.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

They can get whomever else they want, but if they don't get Cano, this'll all be a loss. With that said, they've already committed ~$40M to just McCann and Ellsbury for next season. How much more are they willing to spend?


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Cano is gone. Wouldn't be shocked if the Mariners jump in


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I thought Ellsbury was a lock for Seattle, but I'd rather have Ellsbury there instead of a beardless Brian Wilson.

But holy crap are the A's bullpen stacked now.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> They can get whomever else they want, but if they don't get Cano, this'll all be a loss. With that said, they've already committed ~$40M to just McCann and Ellsbury for next season. How much more are they willing to spend?


Well, if they lose Cano, they lose Cano, and that kind of hurts in the abstract, but ultimately if they upgrade in other areas while also bringing back certain players they lost to injury like Teixeira (and, yeah, they need at least one really good starting pitcher), they'll still get value from places they weren't getting it from, and who knows? It may be more than enough to easily offset Cano and then some. Catcher has been a sore spot for them for years outside of pitch-framing, and while McCann isn't a pitch-framing guru, he's an overall splendid catcher who is a clear-cut upgrade in that very important position for NYY. 

I'm sure the Yankees have their projection tabulations set up reasonably well. To take an objective source, Steamer projects Robinson Cano to be worth 5.4 WAR in 2014. But let's round up and say he'll be a 6.0 WAR player like he was in 2013. Brian McCann is projected by Steamer to be worth 4.4 WAR. Let's round down and say he'll be a 4.0 WAR player. Then throw in Ellsbury, projected to post 3.9 WAR; in his case I'm going to round up to 4.0 WAR. Then whatever else the Yankees get. Obviously from a pure "win at all costs" perspective, doing all of this and keeping Cano would be ideal, though.



A William Murderface Christmas said:


> But holy crap are the A's bullpen stacked now.


Best bullpen in baseball on paper right now. I continuously told some A's fans friends of mine that Beane needed to get a difference-making arm for the 'pen throughout the whole past season. The top tier of their bullpen was very solid, but it wasn't an especially deep bullpen in terms of who they actually rotated into most games. Now it has remarkable depth.

I'll never understand why Melvin brought in Brett Anderson to pitch to Avila with two men on and two outs in the bottom of the 8th in Game 4 rather than Jerry Blevins, though. Never.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> They're still not going to be good, I don't think. Still not much pitching, loss of Mariano, Teixiera/Jeter are seemingly done, A-Rod won't play, etc.
> 
> Their Outfield will be good though, so there's that.


How is Teixiera done? By all accounts, his rehab is going fine and he's on schedule for spring training. 



DesolationRow said:


> It's tough to say. You almost have to throw out their 2013 because almost the whole team was eviscerated except for Cano, and they did pretty well considering, but *they were also one of the absolute luckiest team by any metric in the sport.* So it's kind of a toss-up. It depends on whether they can keep Cano, sign a Tanaka or whatever. It seems like they are deciding to just go crazy and try to reclaim their preeminence.


how so?


OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> They can get whomever else they want, but if they don't get Cano, this'll all be a loss. With that said, they've already committed ~$40M to just McCann and Ellsbury for next season. How much more are they willing to spend?


McCann will be a huge upgrade behind the plate and Ellsbury will be better than anything we put in the OF last year. If Tex comes back healthy and Soriano can be anywhere near what he was last year, it'll be a big blow, but we'd be a better overall team. All depends on what we do in the rotation.

They've spent ~40 mil, but they've had alot come off the books: Rivera, Pettitte, Granderson, Youkilis, Kuroda (although they've offered him a 1 yr deal) and Jeter's on a reduced deal, and I doubt there'll be any more big moves (spending wise) unless it's Tanaka.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> how so?


Fangraphs has the 2013 Yankees ranked third-to-last in overall hitting with a terrible team wRC+ for an AL East team and a -5.98 WPA/LI, but the Yankees were third-best in overall "Clutch" team-wide factor, at 3.08, with only the insanely "clutch" Orioles and Indians higher at 5.09 and 4.06, respectively. Yankees were -2.90 WPA as a team in 2013, but their sequencing was, on the whole, ridiculously favorable. In other words, they "timed" their hits exceedingly well. It's partly why Cashman was seen as a genius when a bunch of the castoffs and misfits he brought aboard to help keep the team afloat at all fairly early on in the season: a team that really wasn't all that good at all, and certainly one of the poorest overall hitting Yankee teams in quite a long time, for the most part got lucky with the sequencing of its offense. (As an aside, all things considered, Cashman is a very good GM with some obvious poor moves but a lot of terrific ones, many of which fall under the radar.)

Now, conversely, when we say, "Such-and-such team sure was unlucky," that can only go so far, since a lot of the most "unclutch" teams also happen to be, by default, pretty bad. The Cubs played in arguably the absolute best run-scoring environment in baseball for half of their games but scored a tiny amount of runs and were second-to-last in all of MLB in "clutch" with -5.26 for their team "Clutch" factor. But the Pirates were dead last in being "Clutch," in all of baseball, and the Rangers, Reds and Tigers were all among the five "least clutch" baseball teams.

There was an extraordinarily useful chart I saw for raw "sequencing" which even goes beyond the "clutch" factor by itself. And it became apparent that the Yankees enjoyed highly abnormally positive sequencing. I'll look for that chart when I can.

The 2013 Yankees went 85-77, of course, but in terms of Pythagorean, they were a 79-83 team. They were "lucky" to be in the hunt for a wild card berth, not that there's anything intrinsically "wrong" with that, haha. 

It should be noted also that the Ellsbury signing makes more sense for the Yankees than it would for other teams because playing half of his games at Yankee Stadium will doubtless increase his value as a left-handed batter. By my own projections based on WAR have Ellsbury effectively matching the contract he just received in terms of value over the next seven years, at roughly $150 million in value based on how wins are valued on the open market of free agency. Yankees paid market value, in other words. The only fly in the ointment with that projection is that it assumes "optimal health," which is honestly extremely unlikely.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Addendum: Yankees pitching was ranked by Fangraphs as 2nd in baseball as being "clutch," 10th in actual overall pitching. So that's at least a lot closer and more readily explainable, ha. Yankees pitching in 2013 boasted 5.16 "Clutch," second in MLB sandwiched between the #1 Pirates and #3 Reds (both teams which were among the "least clutch" in hitting, for what it's worth).


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm with abrown on this one. I'm not positive the Yanks need to go out and re-sign Cano. It'll sting a little bit to see a home grown product walk away, but time will pass and they'll move on. I think they're already better than last year. Hughes, Andy, Granderson, and Rivera are all expendable. Nova, Phelps and a minor leaguer can do what Hughes and Andy did last year individually. 

It's hard pitching in the new Yankees Stadium, no matter how good the pitcher is.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

El Conquistador said:


> It's hard pitching in the new Yankees Stadium, no matter how good the pitcher is.


It's especially death to right-handed fly ball pitchers; it was not made for Phil Hughes.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I still have no idea who is gonna be the Angels 4 & 5 pitchers :|


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Ellsbury's deal has an eighth year option, which could bump the whole thing to $169 million. Also, full no trade clause, reportedly.

_______________________________________________

Here's a few videos of Pablo Sandoval getting in the proverbial "best shape of his life" for his contract walk year:

http://instagram.com/p/heY2cJGehz/#

Run, you goofy fat man, run.

_______________________________________________

Also, a complete mystery in San Francisco, at a pier on the bay:

http://wapc.mlb.com/cutfour/2013/12...ter-pence-street-art-appears-in-san-francisco

https://twitter.com/joeygutierrez81/status/407362627476545536/photo/1

Mysterious Hunter Pence Street Art Appears in San Francisco... on a pier along the Embarcadero. 

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

A William Murderface Christmas said:


> I still have no idea who is gonna be the Angels 4 & 5 pitchers :|


Well it certainty wont be Hanson or Williams, they are gone. BLANTON will lead us to glory!!!!!:mark:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

In yesterday's news, the Rockies traded Dexter Fowler to Houston, are now dead to me.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Joyful Dub said:


> Well it certainty wont be Hanson or Williams, they are gone. BLANTON will lead us to glory!!!!!:mark:


We are tragically screwed then :no:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> > The Reds are now unlikely to trade Brandon Phillips, according to Ken Rosenthal of FOX Sports (on Twitter). The second baseman has been in trade whispers for quite some time, but it now appears that GM Walt Jocketty & Co. will hang on to him despite a lack of available quality options at the position.
> >
> > Phillips, 32, batted .261/.310/.396 with 18 home runs this season but was involved in a pair of ugly PR incidents: one in which he publicly complained about how the Reds handled his contract negotiations and another in which went on a tirade against a Cincinnati reporter for pointing to his low on-base percentage. He is owed $50MM over the final four years of his six-year, $72.5MM contract.
> >
> ...


I am on the fence regarding the possible trade of Phillips. His offensive numbers dropping last year was no surprise given Dusty Baker's tendency to bat BP anywhere in the lineup he damn well felt like putting him. He is still one of the best defensive infielders in MLB, and when given a chance to bat in a consistent spot in the lineup has shown time and again that he can produce just fine.

I just hope if he doesn't get traded, that he doesn't continue to become more of a distraction for the rest of the team as his career continues. I don't think it will, with Dusty gone. He allowed too much of that crap all around. But it might not even matter if the Reds can't somehow find a leadoff hitter before the season starts and a right handed bat with pop.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Apparently Cespedes almost became a D-Back. Would've been Skaggs + Pollack + other stuff. The other stuff is where they allegedly went amiss


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

MERREH JERREH said:


> Apparently Cespedes almost became a D-Back. Would've been Skaggs + Pollack + other stuff. The other stuff is where they allegedly went amiss


That would have made my bro very happy, hopefully they can work something out to get Cespedes in that D-Backs uniform.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

What Mike Trout would get if he hit free agency according to Dan Szymborski:



> That Trout valuation? 7/338.
> 
> — Dan Szymborski (@DSzymborski) December 4, 2013


Looks about right to me. 

It cannot be overstated how epochal Trout is as a talent. His ceiling is effectively Willie Mays.

And because the Angels have at least one rotation spot open, I think it's only fair that they trade Trout to the Giants for Yusmeiro Petit, who was one strike away from a perfect game this past season and will singlehandedly turn the Angels' fortunes around in the AL West. :side:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm wondering who the Cardinals 4 and 5 starters will be this year. The top three will obviously be Wainright, Wacha and Miller. Will we keep Lynn in the rotation? His stats always decline after the first half of the season.. which in fact, we could keep him in the rotation for the first half, make his stats look good then trade him at the deadline. Kelly could also start in the rotation in the 5th spot but Matheny may want a lefty and Jaime Garcia is coming back. Carlos Martinez could get a chance to start in the rotation as well.

To me, I think we will start the season with:

Wainright
Wacha
Miller
Lynn
Garcia

Much as I hate the bottom two, I do believe Kelly and Martinez have so much value in the pen and by the end of the season, they will probably be the two final starters. We just have so much depth... and I love it! :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Is Rosenthal definitely closing?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> What Mike Trout would get if he hit free agency according to Dan Szymborski:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


log out, you are drunk.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

I believe so. I think Mo and Matheny have straight up told him that he is a great closer and that's where they want him to stay.. even though he wants to start. I just hope that doesn't cause any animosity between Rosenthal and management :side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> TODAY, 10:07pm: The deal being discussed between the Dodgers and Wilson would guarantee one year and *include a player option for a second, reports FOX Sports’ Ken Rosenthal* (via Twitter).


Gah.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> #Brewers announce trade of OF Norichika Aoki to #Royals for LHP Will Smith.
> 
> — Ken Rosenthal (@Ken_Rosenthal) December 5, 2013


It's amazing how NPB lefties can, you know, hit lefties. They must have balls of steel and don't give a shit about left-handed curveballs that look like they're going to hit them in the head. 

__________________________________________________



> The Red Sox have agreed to terms on a two-year, $9.5MM contract with right-hander Edward Mujica, according to Jeff Passan of Yahoo Sports. Mujica, who is represented by Octagon, will take a physical today, according to Passan.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I like the trade for the Royals and the Sox pen just got stronger.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

ESPN Deportes says the M's have offered Cano a 10 yr/$230-$240 deal. If true, why hasn't he signed? Mariners aren't that bad, and he'd make them better. Oh you don't want to leave Yankee Stadium where it inflates your HR totals I see.


I also like the Aoki deal. He's a pretty good baseball player.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That's over paying for Cano.*


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

I wouldn't be shocked if Cano ends up with the Mariners, but I just can't see him joining that team in the shape it currently is in. This feels a lot like Pujols to the Marlins a few years back.

Looks like Granderson to the Mets.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Rosenthal says not so fast my friend.

Cano did not get offered that much. It seemed to me had he gotten that offer, he'd have taken it because that's a TON of cash.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Seattle isn't a bad place for Cano. They've needed a big bat and he provides that. They got the pitching with Felix and Iwakuma.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TomahawkJock said:


> Seattle isn't a bad place for Cano. They've needed a big bat and he provides that. They got the pitching with Felix and Iwakuma.


and Taijuan Walker, which should fit nicely with their rotation.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Pissed that Aoki is leaving the Brewers. He was my favorite on the Brewers when Braun was gone. Hopefully this pitcher will do some good in Milwaukee.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Update from Jon Heyman:


> The Mariners are "about to offer" Cano a nine-year, $225MM deal, CBS Sports' Jon Heyman reports. Heyman indicates that Seattle is bidding $225MM to stay $50MM ahead of the Yankees, whose don't want to top $175MM.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> Update from Jon Heyman:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

> The Marlins will sign shortstop Rafael Furcal to a one-year deal, tweets FOX Sports' Ken Rosenthal. Clark Spencer of the Miami Herald writes that the deal is for $3MM plus incentives
> 
> Rosenthal reports that Furcal will be the Marlins' everyday second baseman. Furcal has not played more than four games in a season at second since 2000


:kobe5


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

> The Mariners and Robinson Cano are in agreement on a 10-year, $240MM contract, according to Enrique Rojas of ESPNDeportes.com (Spanish link).
> 
> Reports from earlier today indicated that talks between Cano and the Mariners had crumbled after Jay-Z suddenly upped his demands back to $252MM when the Mariners were prepared to offer $225MM over nine years. The two sides appear to have reached a middle ground, with Cano's camp dropping by $12MM or so and the Mariners agreeing to add a tenth season at $15MM.


Well there you go


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Probably will be ugly near the end of the deal (like most of these big money deals) but I think he could definitely meet most of that value early on in his contract.

I mean, I wouldn't pay him 10/240 when Pedroia is getting 8/110 (which looks like a complete bargain by comparison), but I don't think it's a crazy overpay at all.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Very Bad move. Safeco field is very pitcher friendly and that will cut down on his production and these type of deals never pay off. Seattle is basically no mans land and Jay Z wanted Cano to be a Super star with his face on cereal boxes. Stupid of him to leave the yankees. Guess he doesn't care about winning anymore because he is going to be playing a lot of meaningless games when his team is 25 games back in July-August. 

If he stayed in New York for 190-200, over the long run, he would make much more because Jay-Z could have turned him into one of the biggest Athlete celebs baseball has ever seen. Going to be a lot harder to make him relevant in Seattle. He will have to put up Griffey like numbers and that will never happen.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol good luck with that Seattle. Stick with football please.*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Granderson to the Mets. Yankees taking hit after hit.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

fucking Cano. I never thought he would just follow the money.

Seattle Mariners aren't exactly where you go to win titles...4 postseason appearances in 40 years, haven't made the playoffs since 2001. I'm not hating on the guy for getting paid, I'm more pissed that the way the business is today, no one gives a fuck about winning, just about how fat they can make their bottom line.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Joyful Dub said:


> Granderson to the Mets. Yankees taking hit after hit.


"hit after hit"??? Cano is a loss, and Granderson is a loss as well. But the Yankees losing those two doesnt make much of an impact considering the McCann and Ellsbury signings. Will they make up for both of those guys? No, but they certainly soften the blow. The Yankees are by no means done getting the pieces in place for next season.

My only concern is that they DESPERATELY need pitching. Pitching from front to back, not just one or two guys.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

These are not your slightly older brother's Yankees!


oh god Rangers singed Arencibia. Texas punting catcher for now it seems.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Mariners told Cano that they are going "all in" and this is just the first step.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I've read they're going after Nap and Price. They have the prospects to get Price too. Fuuuuuuck Price in Safeco.


Fuuuuuck, Felix, Price, Kuma


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Ugh fuck AL West


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They want Choo, Cruz, and/or Beltran too lol.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Joyful Dub said:


> Mariners told Cano that they are going "all in" and this is just the first step.


for a guy who is known to dog it down the line...i doubt a promise of "all in" was what he needed to sign on the dotted line.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

SEATTLE :mark:

They'll be fuckin' awesome to watch next year. They're apparently willing to offer Walker in a deal for PRICE, too. :kobe3


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Walker in Tampa would be interesting


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

He would be, indeed.

Seattle still needs another bat, though. Really their only two good hitters are Cano and Seager. Essentially everyone else is fairly mediocre.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Mets and Mariners get to sign Granderson and Cano, respectively, and don't lose a first round draft pick for the signing. Dammit, Giants, and your #FinishStrong bullshit.

Although, to be perfectly honest, I wouldn't want either of those guys for a host of reasons. And especially Cano's monstrous, Zitox2 contract, haha. And the Mariners and Mets will lose second round picks... hopefully the Giants doing as poorly as they did means they can get their second pick within the "Top 50 Prospects" window. :mark: Yeah, I'll take what I can get.

But, yeah, the Mariners will probably get a lot of value out of him. Even though second basemen historically age poorly, I'm fairly sure he'll continue to be a strong offensive force for the next several years, anyway. Still, a bit of a crazy contract. But it's Seattle's Werth moment, of sorts, on a much grander scale. 

Now I'm kind of rooting for them to pull off the trade for Price and maybe get a Beltran or Choo (whoa, that would be huge in that market) just because they'd become very interesting very fast.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> Ken Rosenthal ✔ @Ken_Rosenthal
> Follow
> Source: Feldman agrees with #Astros, three years, $30 million, pending physical.


LOL, wut? Okay, this is a nice way to make me feel better about Lincecum's deal. What the hell, Astros? He's going to represent like almost half of the payroll for 2014. 

________________________________________

*MrMister* and *MachoMadness*, what do you guys think about your catching situation? Arenciba as the backup behind Soto... Hmm.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Dem Stros know what they're doing.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> He would be, indeed.
> 
> Seattle still needs another bat, though. Really their only two good hitters are Cano and Seager. Essentially everyone else is fairly mediocre.


I like Brad Miller. From SS or 2B you can do way worse. There's a bit of pop in that bat. You might be getting him in a deal for Price.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Gotta fill that hole that Lyles left, I guess...

As for Seattle, even if they don't get a guy like Choo or Beltran because they don't want to dish out another sizable deal, they still have to make some minor moves. Sign someone like McClouth to a 2-year deal, maybe take a chance on Hart, etc.

They're not going to even get to the playoffs with Smoak/Saunders/Almonte/Ackley all having to play almost every day.

*Edit:* Maybe not McClouth, but you get what I mean.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

NOTO CLAUS said:


> Dem Stros know what they're doing.


I would usually think so; if it were a one- or even two-year deal, I could see them signing him for the sole purpose of trading him at the deadline for prospects from some desperate contending team. But the three-year deal at that rate makes him less desirable as a trade candidate. Whatever, Luhnow probably has something up his sleeve. 

___________________________________



> 1:01pm: A source tells Ryan Divish of the Seattle Times that any trade for Price would have to include Walker (Twitter link).
> 
> 11:47am: In the wake of Seattle's historic ten-year agreement with Robinson Cano, one Major League executive told Bill Shaikin of the L.A. Times that he is "convinced" the Mariners' next move will be to make a push for David Price (Twitter link). Jon Paul Morosi of FOX Sports tweets that the Mariners believe they have the prospects to land Price, and indeed, that would seem to be the case.


____________________________________

Yankees are confident that they can get Kuroda back for the rotation.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh well. Not even a little mad. He got his money, which is his choice, but we get more money to spend on pieces to make the team better overall. Thanks for the help with the title, Robbie. Enjoy your money. 



Perfect Poster said:


> Probably will be ugly near the end of the deal (like most of these big money deals) but *I think he could definitely meet most of that value early on in his contract.*
> 
> I mean, I wouldn't pay him 10/240 when Pedroia is getting 8/110 (which looks like a complete bargain by comparison), but I don't think it's a crazy overpay at all.


No way. He avg 24 hr the last 6 seasons. You can knock off around 6 or 7 of those playing in Safeco 81 games and depending on who else they get, his rbi numbers could drop too. Brian Kenny put up a comparison of Cano's and Wright's numbers since they've been in the league on Clubhouse Confidential a few nights ago, and there numbers are damn near identical. Wright's making 8/138


Joyful Dub said:


> Granderson to the Mets. Yankees taking hit after hit.


:kobe Granderson played 61 games last year and there was no way we were bringing him back.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MERREH JERREH said:


> I like Brad Miller. From SS or 2B you can do way worse. There's a bit of pop in that bat. You might be getting him in a deal for Price.


Yeah, he hit 2 Homers in a game in Tampa earlier this year. He seems like a solid player, but I'm not sure where he fits in Tampa.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Gotta fill that hole that Lyles left, I guess...
> 
> As for Seattle, even if they don't get a guy like Choo or Beltran because they don't want to dish out another sizable deal, they still have to make some minor moves. Sign someone like McClouth to a 2-year deal, maybe take a chance on Hart, etc.
> 
> ...


If they're gonna sign Cano to that deal, they might as well go for Choo and or Beltran. They've still got a ton of money to spend because of their new TV deal.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Is Stanton available? If I were the M's, I rather trade Walker for an OF bat and sign Colon instead.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

abrown0718 said:


> If they're gonna sign Cano to that deal, they might as well go for Choo and or Beltran. They've still got a ton of money to spend because of their new TV deal.


I wasn't aware that they got a new TV deal. I mean, if they want to keep spending, then by all means do so. I think Choo would be perfect there. 



Sarcasm1 said:


> Is Stanton available? If I were the M's, I rather trade Walker for an OF bat and sign Colon instead.


I doubt it. I don't even think he was ever REALLY available in the first place, but with the Marlins seemingly putting in an effort to field a solid team, I don't see them trading him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DesolationRow said:


> LOL, wut? Okay, this is a nice way to make me feel better about Lincecum's deal. What the hell, Astros? He's going to represent like almost half of the payroll for 2014.
> 
> ________________________________________
> 
> *MrMister* and *MachoMadness*, what do you guys think about your catching situation? Arenciba as the backup behind Soto... Hmm.


It's fucking awful is what it is.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

@ WWF - yeah they just signed a new 2 billion dollar tv deal. They need to go for it and stop wasting King Felix's prime


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> No way. He avg 24 hr the last 6 seasons. You can knock off around 6 or 7 of those playing in Safeco 81 games and depending on who else they get, his rbi numbers could drop too. Brian Kenny put up a comparison of Cano's and Wright's numbers since they've been in the league on Clubhouse Confidential a few nights ago, and there numbers are damn near identical. Wright's making 8/138


That's precisely why more teams are going to the "extend our homegrown superstars early" way of life, and should. The Mets with Wright, Pirates with McCutchen, Giants with Posey as but three recent examples... You're absolutely right, free agency is more or less the shits. You're paying premium mark up for guys who, as a rule of thumb, have already delivered their best years in another uniform or maybe your own uniform. 

Having said that, on my own projection of Ellsbury, he should provide the value of his deal _should he remain healthy_, which is a huge, dubious caveat, based on what the cost of a win is on the open market. I haven't had a chance to really look at Cano's deal carefully in that context but if we estimate that he's roughly a 6-win player the next couple of seasons and a 5-win player for a few seasons after that, etceteras, the Mariners are probably paying--albeit through the marked up price of free agency--about what would be market rate. Not a deal, by any means, which you can only get, typically, when you extend your own player with a sense of cost-controlled outlay (looking through Posey's deal very carefully I came to the conclusion that while he's set to make $159 million through the life of the deal, he is very likely to produce approximately $230-$235 million or so in pure raw value were we to base his production on the open market's current understanding of the price of a win, which was very recently more or less $5 million per win and is perhaps now around $6 million or so per win).

You're right, though. Cano is leaving the friendliest ballpark in all of the Majors for left-handed power hitters (as is Granderson) for a rather pitcher-friendly ballpark (as is Granderson). Their value and numbers will take a hit from that; how much, we cannot definitively say, but it would only be natural to assume some hit is in store for them.

Granderson in particular seems to be entering a scary situation. That centerfield-to-rightfield stretch of the fence at Citi Field still seems like a death trap for lefties from what I've seen by the mere eye test this past year or so.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> @ WWF - yeah they just signed a new 2 billion dollar tv deal. They need to go for it and stop wasting King Felix's prime


Yeah, that two-billion dollar TV deal starting up has to have a lot to do with this. Seattle not even losing their first round pick with the signing of Cano helps, too.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Well shit, go for it then.

A guy I'm very interested in seeing catch on somewhere is Corey Hart. I saw that the Rays were interested in him, and I'd be fuckin' PUMPED if they got him. I know the injuries are a fairly major concern, but still.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, Giants fans are bandying him about, too, *WWF*. Gotta wonder if his knees work any, though, especially as an outfielder which is what Giants fans would want him to be. As a first baseman, he's probably a considerably safer bet. 

______________________________

LOL me. I missed that the Yankees had already re-signed Kuroda late last night. Too much activity in the last 14 or so hours. 

______________________________

Garrett Jones and the Marlins have finalized a deal:


> 1:52pm: The two sides are close on a $7.5MM deal that would pay Jones $2.5MM in 2014 and $5MM in 2015, per Juan C. Rodriguez of the Miami Sun-Sentinel (on Twitter).


_______________________________

Phillies are trying to trade Jonathan Papelbon according to Ken Rosenthal. LOL.


> Ken Rosenthal ✔ @Ken_Rosenthal
> Follow
> Sources: #Phillies trying to trade Papelbon.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, he's fantastic when healthy. Hart and Morales (whom I just now realized is a Free Agent - Seattle NEEDS him) are the only available 1B that I'd want over Loney.

With that said, Friedman is going to sign Mark Reynolds or some other scrub to play 1st, I will scoff @ the signing, then they'll make me look like an idiot. Because that's what happens with Friedman.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Feel a little bit better about the Yanks rotation with Kuroda locked up. Since Cano is gone, I'd like them to go after Colon for that 4 slot.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Yeah, he's fantastic when healthy. Hart and Morales (whom I just now realized is a Free Agent - Seattle NEEDS him) are the only available 1B that I'd want over Loney.
> 
> With that said, Friedman is going to sign Mark Reynolds or some other scrub to play 1st, I will scoff @ the signing, then they'll make me look like an idiot. Because that's what happens with Friedman.


If they do a Price deal with SEA, that should free up some money to sign Loney. Doesn't he want around 10 mil a year?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Jesus Christ, you're right. I hadn't been keeping close tabs on the situation, but apparently he wants 3 years/$30 Million, which is certainly not something Tampa would pay him. I wouldn't want them to, either.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


> No way. He avg 24 hr the last 6 seasons. You can knock off around 6 or 7 of those playing in Safeco 81 games and depending on who else they get, his rbi numbers could drop too. Brian Kenny put up a comparison of Cano's and Wright's numbers since they've been in the league on Clubhouse Confidential a few nights ago, and there numbers are damn near identical. Wright's making 8/138


Cano's been worth 29 fWAR in the past 5 years, which is ridiculously valuable, especially for the position. If the projection of 35 WAR over the next 10 years is true, it's about a market-level deal.

And Cano and Wright comparisons are apples to oranges. Different positions, Cano is the best 2B who hasn't had much of any health concerns. Wright is a top 5 3B when healthy but 2 of the last 3 years he's missed significant time.




OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Yeah, he's fantastic when healthy. Hart and Morales (whom I just now realized is a Free Agent - Seattle NEEDS him) are the only available 1B that I'd want over Loney.


I believe Morales was given a QO which he turned down, so a lot of teams aren't gonna go near getting him and give up a first rounder.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Taking a little break from the offseason frenzy, this is an extremely cool feature the SB Nation White Sox blog has been putting together, the centennial celebration of the White Sox-Giants 1913 World Tour, as Charles Comiskey and Charles McGraw brought baseball to five different continents with a globe-trotting exhibition tour: http://www.southsidesox.com/white-sox-world-tour-100th-anniversary


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> The Nationals have agreed to a two-year pact with free agent outfielder Nate McLouth, according to Ken Rosenthal of FOX Sports (on Twitter). McLouth is represented by The Sparta Group.
> 
> Rosenthal goes on to note that while McLouth will technically be the Nats’ fourth outfielder behind Bryce Harper, Denard Span and Jayson Werth, but he will get “significant” at-bats. McLouth will serve as insurance for all three outfield positions, but he could also see a more regular role if recent rumors that Span could be available prove to be true.
> 
> The 32-year-old McLouth batter .258/.329/.399 with 12 homers and a career-best 30 stolen bases for the Orioles last season. Curiously, McLouth swiped 24 bases in 28 attempts in the season’s first half but only attempted nine steals in the entire second half. He’s significantly better against right-handed pitching, as he batted just .209/.283/.357 against fellow lefties in 2013.


Look at those Nats signing people for depth, hahaha... oh, whoops.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Looking over Cano's deal during lunch break, I see why the Yankees held firm at 7/170. The final three years of the current Cano/Mariners deal project him to be below replacement level. So those final three years and $70 million are kind of horrific. But, they wanted their guy and they got him.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

They are also targeting Beltran according to reports.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Red Sox are re-signing Mike Napoli. 2 years, $32 million. Good signing. He's really the one key free agent from their World Series team that they needed to bring back. Boston has prospects coming up for several roles to be vacated by other FAs.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

As you were saying, *TomahawkJock*...



> Mark Feinsand ✔ @FeinsandNYDN
> Follow
> BREAKING: Source says Yankees and Carlos Beltran have agreed to a three-year deal. More details to come.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The Evil Empire is back after a brief hiatus. :mcgee1


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Cardinals just got a sandwich pick thanks to the Yankees. I have no doubt they'll somehow use it on some future Hall-of-Famer.

It's 3 years and $45 million for Beltran.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

plz let S-Rod for LoMo happen


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey, White Sox signed Paul Konerko. I know I'm a little late on this but....WORLD SERIES HERE WE COME.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Lomo for S-Rod seems good to me, Lomo's worn out his welcome in Miami


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Wonder if Seattle will ever have a Robinson Cano beer night, They had a Richie Sexson beer night where the beer cost whatever Sexson's batting average was that night.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Algernon said:


> Wonder if Seattle will ever have a Robinson Cano beer night, They had a Richie Sexson beer night where the beer cost whatever Sexson's batting average was that night.







So it'll be $2.30? Cano isn't even going to try as hard now, dude got paid.


-edit- I'll give him a .260 average, not going to be that much of an asshole.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Winter Meetings are this week, right?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I think so yeah.

Kemp rumored to be traded during the meetings.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

inb4 some ridiculous Kemp-for-Price based deal.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Winter Meetings are indeed this week in Orlando, FL.

Best guess as to where Matt Kemp might be headed if a trade does take place is possibly Texas. Unless the Rangers are more interested in attempting to land David Price. It feels like they're a logical candidate; they have three prospects/young players who fall under Jonah Keri's "Top 50 Trade Value" list. So, they fit for either individual, depending on what they want. Then there's the Choo possibility for Texas. Meanwhile, Choo apparently stands as Detroit's number one priority. Orioles reportedly looking into Choo as well.

______________________

With the emergence of a glut out outfielders for the Yankees, Brett Gardner and Ichiro Suzuki are being seen as likely trade candidates. It would definitely take a lot more to get Gardner than Ichiro. I'm sure Sabean has called, particularly about Gardner.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Uh-oh...



> SUNDAY: Japanese teams will be able to set a desired amount for the posting fee up to a maximum of $20MM, reports Mainichi. Once the Japanese team sets the posting fee, it will be made public to all 30 MLB clubs and all teams who tender that figure will be able to negotiate with the player. The Mainichi report adds the new posting system is expected to go into effect as early as next week and will pave the way for Tanaka to be posted.


Kershaw-Greinke-Tanaka-Ryu-Haren here we come.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Seems like there is doubt about Tanaka, it come down to the bidding process.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd rather have Price or Choo. If they can get a good deal on Kemp, sure why not.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Mr, what did you think of the kinsler trade?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'll hate it if Fielder doesn't improve his hitting. Kinsler is an all time favorite. Fielder is exactly what Texas needs though, a power hitting lefty at 1B.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MERREH JERREH said:


> I'll hate it if Fielder doesn't improve his hitting. Kinsler is an all time favorite. Fielder is exactly what Texas needs though, a power hitting lefty at 1B.


Should of just kept Chris Davis. 

(Yeah, "should of" is just a meme...

...Also, it's altogether possible Davis doesn't blow up in Texas the way he did in Baltimore. For whatever reason.)

_______________________________

Update on Tanaka-San: 



> SUNDAY, 5:43pm: The posting system document has yet to be finalized, tweets Joel Sherman of the New York Post. Sherman adds, even when approved by NPB, the agreement still needs to be ratified by MLB's Executive Council, which could come this week. In a second tweet, Sherman reports the main points of the new posting deal have been settled with smaller items slowing things down.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Its always the little things


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Winter Meetings you say? Maybe the White Sox can get another block buster signing like they did with Dunn a few years ago.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Winter Meetings you say? Maybe the White Sox can get another block buster signing like they did with Dunn a few years ago.


:lmao

We suck


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

As miserable as it has been on the South Side, at least the White Sox have Sale and Quintana, and now Garcia through that three-way trade, and Abreu for the big splashy offseason acquisition as building blocks. You guys have the #3 overall pick of the first round in 2014, so that should provide some kind of nearly slam dunk-ish impact player, or at least as close to one as you can get in the MLB draft. Marcus Semien could be an impact bat going forward; he deservedly won the Southern League MVP Award at the AA level. Semien and Erik Johnson both enjoyed modestly encouraging cups of coffee on the big club and Johnson is a rather badass prospect with plus stuff.

I'm not sure what Quintana is entirely, although he seems to be a 3.50-ish ERA pitcher which isn't bad for a pitcher who's plying his trade half of the time in the ballpark the White Sox play in, a 3-ish fWAR pitcher, perhaps; and question marks will accompany Abreu as well as these prospects, naturally, but if you squint hard for a moment, you might be able to see some light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

El Conquistador said:


> :lmao
> 
> We suck


White Sox should have Adam Dunn Beer Night? price is his BA!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Wait, is Quintana 'special'?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

It's interesting you ask, *WWF*, because I edited my comment since I was essentially asking myself that very question.

I think he's worthy of being considered a building block, if not an entirely sexy one: a 3.50-ish ERA pitcher (presumably) putting up about 3 WAR, or at least probably projected to do so, in an extreme hitter's park (+125 ballpark factor rating if I remember correctly), and an innings-eater, that's a strong mid-rotation starter that you can build things around. He's not Chris Sale but I can certainly see him as a very sturdy #3 starter for the White Sox, long-term.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Phillip J. Dick said:


> White Sox should have Adam Dunn Beer Night? price is his BA!





It's already bad in the South Side with sober people, now you want completely wasted people on the South Side?!?!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I also think I said earlier Abreu is just going to turn into another Cespedes...his average will hover around .250 this year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

After every Dunn multi-hit game, Chicago should have half-priced beer.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> After every Dunn multi-hit game, Chicago should have half-priced beer.





Free beers after the inning he gets a hit off a lefty. Also, updated the avatar.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

My Juan Pierre choice last year could have been better, but at least he got me a homer :hb


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Roy Halladay is signing a 1 day deal with the Jays so he can retire.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Joyful Dub said:


> Roy Halladay is signing a 1 day deal with the Jays so he can retire.


*Man, he lost it in a hurry didn't he.*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Chris Sale being traded is rumored atm


HoHoHit-Girl said:


> *Man, he lost it in a hurry didn't he.*


They keep showing his no hitter against the Reds in 2010


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Joyful Dub said:


> *Chris Sale being traded is rumored atm*
> 
> 
> They keep showing his no hitter against the Reds in 2010








...The person to build the rotation off of and they want to trade him....WHAT?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah its weird but it seems like they are just listening to offers.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Obvious the Sox believe Quintana > Sale. Obviously.. :side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL, Quintana isn't Sale, obviously. It's hilarious that I was just saying that the White Sox have some building blocks around which they can rebuild, and now they're talking about trading at least one of their starters for a bat. It's a shame that that organization apparently doesn't believe in rebuilding, lol.

____________________________________________

Phillies trying to sell high on Domonic Brown, want young, controllable pitching in return. Kick those tires, Sabey Sabes. RAJ can usually be swindled.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Harold Reynolds just said that the "one trade that made the most sense" going into this offseason was "PUIG 4 STANTON."

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Love what the Sox have been doing so far. Mujica should be a solid extra pen guy, AJ will bridge the gap to the new generation of catchers and NAPOLI being back is fucking awesome.

As for the Mets, I likee the Grandy deal, but they're gonna need more than that.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> Harold Reynolds just said that the "one trade that made the most sense" going into this offseason was "PUIG 4 STANTON."
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


I yelled "BASED OFF WHAT??!!!!" ridiculous. Looks like Trumbo is on the market


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

ROY :mcgee1 Why?! My favorite picther of the last 20 years, bar none.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Lots of interest for Trumbo from 15 teams, especially Arizona. Archie Bradley plz :side:


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

Carpenter and Halladay both retiring in the same offseason, I guess that leaves more time for them to go fishing together.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Sad to see Halladay retire but at the same time it was probably the right decision. One of the best pitchers I've watched.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

His press conference earlier was very humble, watch it if you can.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Can't believe people are so attached to Trumbo ITT. No thank you. No thank you at all.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, I don't get it. He's just a worse Adam Dunn.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey. Don't take jabs at the donkey.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Dunn was pretty terrible in his earlier years.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Actually he was a pretty damn good offensive player his entire time in the NL. Obviously he brings nothing with the glove and with his legs but laughter, but having a wRC+ over 100 each year and over 125 in all but two years was pretty impressive. 

Difference between the two is Trumbo is a better runner/fielder (although he's poor himself) and can't draw a walk while K'ing a ton. A poor mans Dunn is a good comparison.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Perfect Poster said:


> Can't believe people are so attached to Trumbo ITT. No thank you. No thank you at all.


Not me, heh. He can take his .290 or whatever career OBP and weak defense and baserunning and get out like a tree. :side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Tigers are apparently close to signing Rajai Davis.

_________________________________________

Mets and Orioles sitting down with Bartolo Colon.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

El Conquistador said:


> Hey. Don't take jabs at the donkey.






Yea, only White Sox fans are allowed to make fun of him now, considering he helps out the opposing team by striking out 3 times a game.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Who wants Lomo? He's worn out his welcome in Miami frankly.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

An S-Rod for LoMo deal will get done, methinks.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Three-way trade appears imminent between the Diamondbacks, Angels and White Sox. Nothing completely confirmed yet, but the apparent groundwork is the Diamondbacks get Mark Trumbo and two prospects; Angels get Tyler Skaggs and Hector Santiago; the White Sox would purportedly get Howie Kendrick and Adam Eaton.

Unless the Diamondbacks are getting el primo prospects, they are getting screwed over in this deal. 

:lol the Diamondbacks wanting Trumbo in lieu of Choo when they're the polar opposites of OBP in baseball, maybe.

Also, Mark Trumbo's name is highly onomatopoetic.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Kendrick is not in the deal


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> Tigers are apparently close to signing Rajai Davis.
> 
> _________________________________________
> 
> Mets and Orioles sitting down with Bartolo Colon.


Would love for the Mets to give Colon a 1 year deal, but I think he's gonna cost $10-12 million which I doubt they would want to give him.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Joyful Dub said:


> Kendrick is not in the deal


Yeah, that just broke a moment or so after I posted. 

Congratulations, *Dub*. It looks like the impossible has happened, the Angels won an offseason trade. 

It'll be intriguing to see which prospects go to Arizona. That might change the one-sidedness of this against Arizona some, but, still.

EDIT: Sounds like a different player is headed to Chicago in this deal rather than Kendrick. Not confirmed. Now it sounds like it will be Adam Eaton and possibly one prospect going to Chicago.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Arizona gets a prospect from each team, right? Not sure how that part went down.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

YES. SPANKY


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Nicky Flash said:


> Would love for the Mets to give Colon a 1 year deal, but I think he's gonna cost $10-12 million which I doubt they would want to give him.


If I'm the Mets, I probably go Colon for one year and $12-15 million rather than Bronson Arroyo for three years. Granted, Arroyo has historically been one of the more consummate innings-eaters in baseball and he'd make a good fit on a ball club that is looking to have several young starters in its rotation going forward. Looks like you guys are in on both of them, though. As well as kicking around the Stephen Drew market.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Doesn't Colon want a multi year deal? Either way, this sounds like fake hustle from the Mets. Their talks usually amount to nothing and it seems they're trying to appease their fans. I doubt they get either guy and end up signing someone like Maholm

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> John Gambadoro ‏@Gambo620 18m
> The players to be named from Chicago and Anaheim are considered good prospects, likely top 10 in each organization
> 
> John Gambadoro ‏@Gambo620 8m
> Good possibility the prospects coming to Arizona could be Brandon Jacobs OF with White Sox and AJ Schugel pitcher from the Angels.





> Jack Magruder ‏@JackMagruder 9m
> #Dbacks obtain prospect RHP A.J. Schugel, 6-8, 2.89 at Class AA Arkansas from Angels in 3-way deal, according to source


Those were Schugel's 2012 numbers, though. In 2013:


> Jack Magruder ‏@JackMagruder 9m
> #Dbacks obtain prospect RHP A.J. Schugel, 6-8, 2.89 at Class AA Arkansas from Angels in 3-way deal, according to source





> Adam Eaton ✔ @AdamSpankyEaton
> Follow
> Well, that escalated quickly...


:lmao


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> Doesn't Colon want a multi year deal? Either way, this sounds like fake hustle from the Mets. Their talks usually amount to nothing and it seems they're trying to appease their fans. I doubt they get either guy and end up signing someone like Maholm
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm sure he does and until recently I was sure he'd get a multi-year deal. Maybe if the Mets overpay on the AAV they can limit it to a one year deal with an option or something, though, because it sounds like his market isn't as hot as it was only weeks ago. We'll see. I imagine somebody's going to give him at least a couple of years. 

Mets did sign Granderson. I knew they'd use their protected pick on somebody. Heh.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> The Rockies have acquired left-hander Brett Anderson from the A's in exchange for left-hander Drew Pomeranz and right-hander Chris Jensen, according to Ken Rosenthal of FOX Sports (on Twitter).


Well, that just happened.

This makes Anderson the third player the A’s got in the Haren trade (after Carlos Gonzalez and Greg Smith) to end up being traded to Colorado.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Eaton on the South Side.

Angels so won this trade. Santiago is ok guy, but Skaggs looked quite good in the games I saw him pitch. I like what Chicago gained too. lol Arizona why did you do this?

Actually I don't know about the prospects Zona got, so maybe it's not as terrible as it seems.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Skaggs is pretty solid from what I've seen of him. Arizona should still have a shot at the wild card next year.

Good move from Colorado to get some pitching.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MERREH JERREH said:


> Eaton on the South Side.
> 
> Angels so won this trade. Santiago is ok guy, but Skaggs looked quite good in the games I saw him pitch. I like what Chicago gained too. lol Arizona why did you do this?
> 
> *Actually I don't know about the prospects Zona got, so maybe it's not as terrible as it seems.*


A.J. Schugel (P) and Brandon Jacobs (OF). Both are projects; Schugel backslid this past season in Arkansas. Jacobs is an interesting outfielder prospect, 23 years old, probably not a starter but, again, interesting with decent upside all things considered. Nevertheless, this is still a thoroughly one-sided affair. Losing Eaton and Skaggs especially hurts more than Trumbo helps. Keith Law has some good analysis about it on ESPN at the moment, talking about how little Trumbo fits Arizona's roster. This is the team that has Paul Goldschmidt at first base, and really the only way Trumbo's going to post solid contributions is if he at least gets to split time between left field and first.

____________________________

Related to that trade:


> •Now that they've acquired Adam Eaton, the White Sox will listen to offers on fellow outfielder Alejandro De Aza, CBS Sports' Jon Heyman reports (via Twitter). The Giants have already asked about De Aza, tweets John Shea of the San Francisco Chronicle.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Ain't got a bad thing in the world to say about De Aza, Super Sub Supreme, one of my 5 favorite Marlins of the last decade.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Pretty excited to have Skaggs & also pretty excited that the Angels are interested in Garza.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Adam Eaton, White Sox world series champs.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Mariners have become the favorite to land David Price. Which means next to nothing but at least they're "well-positioned" according to multiple sources including Jon Heyman.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> Mariners have become the favorite to land David Price. Which means next to nothing but at least they're "well-positioned" according to multiple sources including Jon Heyman.







So...the Mariners will lose every game 2-1? Stacked starting rotation...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Sidewinder400 said:


> So...the Mariners will lose every game 2-1? Stacked starting rotation...


At this point, they should go after Choo.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Choo, Cano, Price? Mariners becoming the Dodgers


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Yeah, he's fantastic when healthy. Hart and Morales (whom I just now realized is a Free Agent - Seattle NEEDS him) are the only available 1B that I'd want over Loney.
> 
> With that said, Friedman is going to sign Mark Reynolds or some other scrub to play 1st, I will scoff @ the signing, then they'll make me look like an idiot. Because that's what happens with Friedman.


Now today...



> CBS Sports' Jon Heyman reports that the Rays have expressed interest in free agent Mark Reynolds.


fpalm


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Reynolds :mark:

I wish the Fish signed him for 3B, the K Bros!

Instead we're chasing Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-ribe!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

From Ken Rosenthal...


> Just saw David Price's agent, Bo McKinnis, in lobby. Asked if Price would consider extension with #Mariners. Said no. MORE





> Asked McKinnis if Price would consider extensions with other teams. Said yes. Asked which clubs. He declined to answer.


Ugh...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

D'aww...



> 12:46pm: The Mariners are indeed in on [Corey] Hart, tweets Jon Heyman of CBS Sports, who notes that GM Jack Zduriencik drafted Hart when he was Milwaukee’s scouting director back in 2000.


_____________________________________



> •ESPN's Jayson Stark spoke with Kemp's agent, Dave Stewart, who was told by the Dodgers today that the team has no plans to trade Kemp (Twitter link).


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> The Nationals have acquired Jerry Blevins from the Athletics, according to Chris Cotillo of MLB Daily Dish (on Twitter). Oakland will receive outfield prospect Billy Burns, according to Jeff Passan of Yahoo Sports (on Twitter).


 Aha.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Olney said:


> Giants checked in on the David Price sweepstakes, but haven't gotten into any sort of exchange with the Rays yet.


OH BOY


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

It has to be noted that numerous agents, GMs, scouts and others at the Winter Meetings have confirmed to Giants beat writers that the evaluation of the San Jose A+ rotation is extremely high. Ty Blach is getting comparisons to Glavine and Key, Kyle Crick is asked about a lot. 

I'm going to bet that the Giants do not trade for Price, and it's true that the farm system more or less sucks at the moment outside of the low-minors pitching, but the Giants do one thing well, and it is indeed pitching.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> Ace Neptune @_jenmac
> Follow
> Oh. RT @clarkspencer: Source: #Marlins trading Logan Morrison to Seattle for RHP Carter Capps


Looks like Hart is going to Seattle, too, probably. Huh.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Gotta wonder if one'll make their way to Tampa in a Price deal...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Do you have an idea of what clubs Price would sign an extension for?

Edit: Colon is signing with the Mets(2yrs 20mil).


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

According to Dallas radio, Rangers' GM plans to meet with Boras soon, and that the Rangers want Choo but may not want an deal like NY gave Jacoby.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Joyful Dub said:


> Do you have an idea of what clubs Price would sign an extension for?
> 
> *Edit: Colon is signing with the Mets(2yrs 20mil).*


Well I'll be damned. Mets open the wallet a little more.

Really wish the Yanks had gone after Colon. They're putting too much hope in Tanaka and I don't trust Pineda AT ALL.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> The Giants are in negotiations with Jeff Baker, according to Andrew Baggarly of CSN Bay Area (on Twitter). Baggarly tweeted earlier that the Giants have "developed a couple pivot points" to add a left fielder, possibly as soon as today. As Baggarly notes, Baker could form a nice platoon with Gregor Blanco.
> 
> Baker had a strong .279/.360/.545 slash line in a small sample size of 175 plate appearances in 2013. The 32-year-old, who also has experience in the outfield, has a career slash line of .267/.321/.440 over parts of nine big league seasons. The Rangers designated Baker for assignment in October.


:mark: :mark: :mark: :lol

The minute the Rangers DFA'd Baker, I wanted him. As a bench bat.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

Happy with the Colon signing. Yes, he's old, but he had an excellent year. Gotta figure that going to the NL and pitching in Citi Field will work in his favor.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

A true new yorker is a mets fan - curtis granderson :banderas

Edit: Angels are talking with Raul Ibanez for a possible DH role.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Mariners sign Hart and trade for LoMo. Holy shit guys, they're actually trying!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Choo Update:



> •The Rangers have a seven-year offer on the table to Choo and he is giving it serious consideration, a source tells T.R. Sullivan of MLB.com. The deal is worth less than the $153MM deal that Jacoby Ellsbury inked with the Yankees but it's strong enough for Choo to mull over.


EDIT: 

More...



> The Rangers had a two-hour meeting with Choo prior to the Winter Meetings and gave him a strong sales pitch about coming to Texas. Choo turned down a six-year offer from the Rangers, according to the source. But now it appears the Rangers have gone seven years and could have a good chance to sign him at possibly around $130 million.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

MLB gonna ban catchers blocking the plate :lmao


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

They're banning collisions, which is best for the league. Home plate is the only place where you can block the plate and its okay. Saves from some nasty injuries to the catchers, which I'm sure they're happy to see.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

What do they do? Just stand aside and try to tag the runner? The runner would just slap the ball away /arod


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Pretty much yes. Like how it would at 2nd or 3rd.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Orioles have a two-year offer on the table for Grant Balfour. Are the A's and O's simply going to swap closers in the end? 

______________________________________

http://www.mlbtraderumors.com/2013/12/yankees-turned-down-gardner-for-phillips-swap.html



> Both Brandon Phillips and Brett Gardner have seen their names pop up in trade rumors recently, but Jon Heyman of CBS Sports reports (via Twitter) that the two of them actually had their name in the same deal. The Yankees, according to Heyman, turned down a Phillips-for-Gardner swap that was proposed by the Reds.
> 
> Phillips, 32, regressed to a .261/.310/.396 batting line with 18 homers in 2013. Always one of baseball's best defenders at second base, Phillips didn't disappoint on that front, turning in a strong +8.5 UZR/150 mark. The Yankees are a logical suitor for Phillips, given the fact that they just lost Robinson Cano to the Mariners late last week. However, though he's cheaper than Cano, Phillips is still owed $50MM over the next four years -- his age-32 through age-35 seasons.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Sad to see Doc retire. I thought he had a few more years left in him. But glad that he signed that one day contract to retire as a Jay.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> Giants scout Doug Mapson, a national cross-checker, was honored as the 2013 West Coast Scout of the Year. Mapson was apparently influential in the drafting of Brandon Belt.
> 
> “He’s a guy we’ve all admired,” Evans said. “He fights for the guys he believes in.”


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> Orioles have a two-year offer on the table for Grant Balfour. Are the A's and O's simply going to swap closers in the end?
> 
> ______________________________________
> 
> http://www.mlbtraderumors.com/2013/12/yankees-turned-down-gardner-for-phillips-swap.html


I would love to see the Yanks get Homer. While I do like Phillips, I could see why they wouldn't want to commit so much to him. Hoping for Homer for Gardner. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Joyful Dub said:


> A true new yorker is a mets fan - curtis granderson :banderas
> 
> Edit: Angels are talking with Raul Ibanez for a possible DH role.


I like Ibanez, but can he play first if we need him to?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

A William Murderface Christmas said:


> I like Ibanez, but can he play first if we need him to?


I highly doubt it. He hasn't played first base on a regular basis since 2002 on the Royals. There's probably a reason for that. 

He's a defensive mess in all areas. If you're looking for him to be your regular DH on a one-year deal, it might be worth it, because he's a black hole defensively (-23.6 Def. in 2013, via Fangraphs), and he's not all that much offensively, either, but being the Designated Hitter of your team might be the one place where you get _some_ drops of value from him.

EDIT: It's looking like the Mariners' plan is to have Corey Hart be their regular DH in all likelihood, maybe trading some first base time with Justin Smoak. On a one-year, $5 million deal, I think that's a pretty sweet strategy.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I just worry about Pujols, I'm gonna assume that Calhoun will play 1B when Albert needs a day off.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL GIANTS... signing Mike Morse. 

Maybe in 2014 we can secure a top ten protected pick for 2015.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Russell Wilson drafted by the Rangers in Rule 5 draft.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Phillip J. Dick said:


> What do they do? Just stand aside and try to tag the runner? The runner would just slap the ball away /arod







inb4 average runs a game jumps up like 4 this year.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:ti @ that Cano press conference. 

"we got a bargain"

Zduriencik with dat spin


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I almost GEEKED out when I read that the Rangers were in talks with Choo, but these turned out to be false.

Texas wants to give him a 5 yr deal, but Boras wants a 7 yr deal for Choo. COMPROMISE GUYS

Choo lead off in Arlington would be like the ideal situation. His fielding is a slight upgrade from Nellie:side:

I'd be ok bringing Cruz back if Choo can't be had. I'll always be a Nellie fan even if he's an A.

Choo
Elvis
Fielder
Beltre
Rios
Profar
Martin
some type of platoon
ARENCIBIA/SOTO


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Good to see we TWEETED LoMo away.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

We actually got something for Ruggi too! God, I hated that guy, late bloomers are the worst, can never trust them.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

I actually liked LoMo, but Ruggiano.. ugh. Remember that horrific slump he was in? Was it 0-31? Or more? It felt like 0-301. 

I think Logan will find success in Seattle. I just felt like he had more fun on social media than at the ballpark, so I give him a hard time. Coghlan will probably find success again wherever he ends up too. Of course they need to stay healthy but I loved their approaches to the game/attitude. Cogs was trying to help out at third and we'll still need an answer there regardless or what happens until the MORAN gets his big break.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Furcal is the answer! He hasn't played 3B in a decade, but he's the answer!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

I heard they're going to move Furcal to 2nd since HECH is such a beast in the field and try SOLANO at third.

Was LoMo's letter to the fans posted btw?
http://msn.foxsports.com/buzzer/sto...r-teammates-121113?cmpid=tsmtw:fscom:mlbonfox


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

They are also kicking Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuribe's tires.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Pete Rose on the Cano/M's deal:



> “[Jay Z] got him a big raise, but he got him an extra 30-day vacation—and it’s called October.


Ha.

However, if they trade for Price and add another bat, I think the Mariners will be pretty solid in 2014. Big "ifs," however.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Price doesn't want to play for Seattle as he doesn't want to sign an extension there. I think it would be better if M's add Jimenez and still keep Walker.

Felix
Iwakuma
Jimenez
Walker
Paxton/Ramirez/?

Pretty good rotation.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, maybe. 

________________________



> Buster Olney ✔ @Buster_ESPN
> Follow
> James Loney is on the verge of an agreement with the Tampa Bay Rays; a multi-year deal.


EDIT Update:



> Ken Rosenthal ✔ @Ken_Rosenthal
> Follow
> Source: Loney to #Rays, three years, $21M, pending physical.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

LONEY re-signed for 3 years, $21 Million :mark:

I've cooled on my Loney love a bit (I'd have preferred Hart) but it was the team's biggest hole, which is now filled. Loney was pretty damn good last year, so hopefully he can keep it up.

I might be missing something, but it feels like Tampa's shelling out more money than usual, between Loney/Bell/Molina/Hanigan/Oviedo (Interested to see him contribute this year). The next move to look for is a Lobaton trade.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> I might be missing something, but it feels like Tampa's shelling out more money than usual, between Loney/Bell/Molina/Hanigan/Oviedo (Interested to see him contribute this year).


It feels that way to me from the outside looking in.

Every team gets about $20 or more million in the TV revenue-sharing scheme this year, so payrolls across the board are headed upward.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> The Royals are "very close" to a deal with free agent second baseman Omar Infante, according to Jon Paul Morosi of FOX Sports (on Twitter).
> 
> The Royal and Yankees have been said to be the top suitors for the Gene Mato client. New York has reportedly offered a three-year, $24MM contract, but Infante has seeking a four-year, $40MM pact.


Wonder if the Yankees up their offer. They do have Kelly Johnson, but...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Shit, 2B has been a gaping hole in KC for years. Giavotella and others never really amounted to a ton. Infante'll be a very good addition, assuming they get him.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

They got him:



> The Royals and Omar Infante have agreed to terms on a four-year, $30MM contract, reports ESPN’s Buster Olney (Twitter links). Infante is represented by agent Gene Mato.





> Buster Olney ✔ @Buster_ESPN
> Follow
> The Royals' projected lineup: Aoki RF, Infante 2B, Gordon LF, Butler DH, Hosmer 1B, Perez C, Cain CF, Moustakas 3B, Escobar SS. Pretty good.


Four years at $30 million? That's one of the very best deals of this offseason.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That lineup is pretty fucking awesome. They need to get their rotation straight, though. Shields + some mediocre-to-terrible guys isn't going to get them very far.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, Kyle Zimmer and Yordano Ventura are two of the most highly regarded pitching prospects in the game at the moment. Ventura made several ML starts last year, so I'm sure he will get a good chance to earn a spot in their rotation in ST. Zimmer probably starts out in AA, so he's likely over a year away... 

Wonder where Santana is going to wind up.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Vargas is the savior in KC


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> Well, Kyle Zimmer and Yordano Ventura are two of the most highly regarded pitching prospects in the game at the moment. Ventura made several ML starts last year, so I'm sure he will get a good chance to earn a spot in their rotation in ST. Zimmer probably starts out in AA, so he's likely over a year away...
> 
> Wonder where Santana is going to wind up.


Yeah, forgot about them. Danny Duffy is a guy who's not completely terrible who should give them a solid option in the rotation. Still though, it's dicey.

-------------



> According to Richard Justice of MLB.com, the Mariners remain the favorites to land free agent outfielder Nelson Cruz.


Well fuck, might as well get everyone they can...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That's a really solid deal for Infante.

Still wondering where BRONSON goes.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I get why the Mariners would prefer Cruz to Choo, simply for handedness considerations. Their lineup as it stands is very lefty-dominant. He's also going to cost approximately half what Choo is going to demand. At the same time, though, Choo is pretty clearly the much better player between the two. I can see Cruz going to Seattle and Choo going to Texas, though.

_____________________________________

Pirates just came to terms with Clint Barmes for a 1 year, $2 million deal and signed Edinson Volquez. 

_____________________________________

Tim Beckham tore his ACL and is likely to miss the 2014 season for the Rays. He just finally made it up to the Majors last year, right?

_____________________________________



> Giants will have eyes on Cuban RHPs Odrisamer Despaigne and Raciel Iglesias when they showcase in Mexico. SS Aledmys Diaz, too.


 From Giants beat writer Andrew Baggarly.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sort of. He played a bit in a utility role after Roster Expansion, but he's not someone the Rays were going to be counting on for anything soon. It sucks that he's hurt, but I don't think it affects the big league squad.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

If the Angels don't get Garza I'm gonna be pissed, we NEED him.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I expect Bronson to stay in Cincy, with Homer Bailey getting traded.

Looking forward to Aroldis Chapman getting shipped out too. Good riddance.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> They got him:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:kobe he took less money per? Can't believe Cashman let him slip for an extra year. He's fucking up.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> :kobe he took less money per? Can't believe Cashman let him slip for an extra year. He's fucking up.


You don't expect Dayton Moore to beat Brian Cashman, that's for sure. Ah, well. He made a lot of sense for the Yankees. Wonder what will be done there on the pitching front now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Hogfather said:


> I expect Bronson to stay in Cincy, with Homer Bailey getting traded.
> 
> Looking forward to Aroldis Chapman getting shipped out too. Good riddance.


Homer is still a Red and folks are saying we won't be traded.

IF they do trade him, trade him to San Diego pls.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MERREH JERREH said:


> IF they do trade him, trade him to San Diego pls.


Eww, no.

Uribe to the Dodgers, 2 years. No $$$ figures yet.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The Hogfather said:


> I expect Bronson to stay in Cincy, with Homer Bailey getting traded.
> 
> Looking forward to Aroldis Chapman getting shipped out too. Good riddance.


...What? Why would the Reds trade either of them, and why would you be happy that they trade one of the best Closers in Baseball?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah, when I read that the Reds were thinking about trading Homer, I didn't get it. He was great last season and he was actually unlucky often. I mean some flukey BS like bloop doubles and shit like that. On the other hand, he did toss a no hitter, so he was lucky at times too. He does have great stuff though. When he's on, he's hard as hell to hit. He's an underrated pitcher for sure.



DesolationRow said:


> Eww, no.
> 
> Uribe to the Dodgers, 2 years. No $$$ figures yet.


I have HOMER as a 2nd keeper pitcher atm. He'd be fucking amazing in Petco. He's already really good in the Smallpark.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

A guy on the Reds that I _really_ like is Tony Cingrani. I think the dude'll be a VERY solid starter, assuming they keep him in the rotation. He had a damn good rookie season; he should be able to build on it nicely.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> ...What? Why would the Reds trade either of them, and why would you be happy that they trade one of the best Closers in Baseball?


The reason behind trading Homer would be purely financial. After this year, he will be commanding some big money, and the Reds just won't be able to keep him due to payroll. It will come down to keeping either him or Mat Latos, as they both will have huge raises coming to them. And between the two, I would rather pay Latos, who has better stuff. At least by trading Homer now, we can get something of value. Signing Arroyo in the meantime for 2 or 3 years will fill the gap in the rotation until Stevenson is ready to make the jump from the minors.

Frankly, Chapman is overrated. A guy with his arm might seem amazing, but for the money he is being paid, he is not too reliable and gets into stretches where even a 4 run lead is not safe. He is being paid starter money, and has made it clear he does not want to be a starter, even though that was what the Reds originally signed him from Cuba for. I think a lot of times that his head is just not in the game, and I think the Reds would be better off getting something for him. We have a number of guys in the bullpen right now imo who could step up and do just as good a job as him anyway.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Rangers signing Choo makes a lot of sense. Not sure where we would hit him in our lineup. Maybe 2nd in front of Prince or 5th behind Beltre. I love Choo though. Durable as a fuck. 

Infante is a great sign by KC. They are quietly having a nice off season. Got Vargas and Norichika Aoki as well. I could see Hosmer having a breakout/monster year. They could be this years Pirates. 

Chapman overrated? :kobe

I couldn't disagree more. He is a very good closer. I don't agree with trying him in the rotation. That has TJ surgery written all over it.....see Neftali Feliz who never should have been put in the rotation. unk3

Chapman has found his niche as a closer. He was very good in 2013 and awesome in 2012. I'm sure if he is butting heads with the front office there is a handful of teams that would be lining up to trade for him.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Take it from a guy who watches him nearly every time he pitches. Chapman has awesome stuff, but he _*is *_overrated. For the last few decades, closers have saved on average about 85% of games that their teams have led in the last inning by three runs or less. Chapman? In 2013 his average success rate closing games was something like 85.5%. For the money he is being paid? Not worth it as far as I am concerned.

The money is better spent on a bat in the lineup, which the Reds need much more right now.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Didn't Chapman make like $3 million last year? Thats not a crazy amount. I looked it up and he has blown 10 saves last two years and saved 76. Not an amazing percentage. Yes amazing stuff. Still pretty young (like 26) so no reason he can't get better. I don't think you'd have trouble trading him if you made him available. 

I'm excited to see this Billy Hamilton kid play CF for you guys this year. That fucker is fast.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm not sure Hamilton is ready, though. Last year was the only time he has played outfield professionally, and he is still learning the position. That and I don't think he is ready to hit Major League pitching everyday. He would really benefit from another year in AAA.

Right now the most important thing the Reds can get is a right handed power bat.

_And _a leadoff hitter would be nice, in case Hamilton is in fact not ready to go.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

JUAN PIERRE


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh, okay, *MrMister*...

_____________________________

Juan Uribe's deal with the Dodgers is 2 years, $15 million. 

_____________________________

Apparently Bronson Arroyo's market has kind of collapsed with the Twins signing Pelfrey. It's looking like Arroyo's going to wind up back on the Reds, which might be best for everyone involved.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

At this point if the Rangers don't sign Choo or at least Morales (to DH) I will be surprised. 

LOL @ the Yankees rejecting the Gardner for Phillips trade due to money issues. :lmao 

That reminds me of when the Yankees told Bobby Abreu they couldnt resign him because of the economy. Oh Yankees you make me giggle.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Evidently, the Twins actually do remain highly interested in Bronson Arroyo. They'd have one of the most unspectacularly cromulent rotations baseball's seen in a while if they were to sign him. I guess it would be Arroyo-Correia-Nolasco-Hughes-Deduno....? That'd be like the quintessential "B Team." :lol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

That rotation SCREAMS TWINS, as a throughback to the Baker, Slowey, Radke,etc era


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, very true.

Fly-ball and pitch-to-contact, ahoy!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

HOW CAN I FOGET BOOF BONSER :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The White Sox traded Closer Addison Reed to Arizona for 3B Matt Davidson. Davidson should certainly be an upgrade at 3rd for the Sox. He was a pretty highly rated prospect coming into last season, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Good deal for the D-Backs since the closer position was so awful for them last year.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm actually not opposed to getting what you can out of Reed. Closers have a short life span typically.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah if the Chisox got a good prospect 3B for a closer, that's a great deal and gamble.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Except every top prospect the White Sox trade for always end up sucking.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

This Masahiro Tanaka posting fee system process has as many twists as a great season of dramatic television. Now, all teams have to do is throw $20 million into the ring and they're "in" at the table to negotiate with him. This makes him something of a free agent. Also, the $20 million is evidently refundable. Holy crap.

EDIT: Orioles and Grant Balfour extremely close to a two-year deal according to Ken Rosenthal.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

We all know David Price is awesome, but I'd balk if I were Cleveland: 



> Oh. Is that all?
> 
> 
> When the Tribe talked to Tampa Bay, names mentioned by the Rays were Carlos Santana and Danny Salazar. I was told those two were starting points, and the Rays also wanted some top minor league prospects. I heard Francisco Lindor’s name also was mentioned.
> ...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Seems reasonable to me. :draper2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> Balfour gets $7MM per year plus the $500K deferred, raising the total value to $15MM over two years, tweets Jon Heyman of CBSSports.com.


I predict he'll get torched a bit in the AL East. He was quite lucky in the second half for Oakland.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Price won't even be good much longer. 3-5 years tops.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

It's so easy for starting pitchers to hit a wall and fall real fast.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Price for Stanton, lets do this WWF :mark:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I'd rather have Stanton.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I can't believe that Cubs might get Tanaka :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lol Cubs aren't getting him. You gotta keep it real.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Phillip J. Dick said:


> Price for Stanton, lets do this WWF :mark:


LOL NO :kobe


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Rays would be getting the dramatically better end of that deal, since Stanton has three years of team control left until free agency while Price only has two.

Moreover, Stanton just turned 24 last month. Price is, I think, 28? Stanton is likely a couple of years away from reaching his prime.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stanton had an average year, but holy shit at this guy's power. He might be injury prone though to the point where it shortens his career.

In spared affair news, Drew Stubbs was traded to the Rockies.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

You would have to worry a little bit about Stanton on that Tropicana surface. It's like he has Advanced Beltran Knee Disintegration Disease.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> Rays would be getting the dramatically better end of that deal, since Stanton has three years of team control left until free agency while Price only has two.
> 
> Moreover, Stanton just turned 24 last month. Price is, I think, 28? Stanton is likely a couple of years away from reaching his prime.


I don't really know how relevant the team control aspect of any Price trade is, though. Aside from Seattle, most places he's being traded to are likely to be counting on David signing an extension whenever possible. Sure, Price is under control for one less season than Stanton, but that just means Tampa would have to flip Stanton after next season or the year after, anyways. You can say that Giancarlo's under control for one more season than David, but that's not REALLY true in Tampa. A couple of very good prospects for Price would be overall more beneficial than just Stanton. Having those prospects mature a bit in Tampa's own farm system, experience the clubhouse culture with the Rays, and just grow in the Rays organization is more meaningful in the present and future of the team than a power-hitting OF who'll be gone just as soon as he can be. You want to make them a TRUE RAY, y'know. This shit is like a culture, something you're born into. Longo and Moore love it and took less money to stay, and perhaps Myers will as well.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh, yeah, no, I get that Tampa is in a different situation than a lot of ball clubs. Just that, all other things being equal, in a Stanton-for-Price deal, the Rays would objectively come out ahead. 

I'm not sure what Stanton is set to make in arbitration; he was just barely making above the league minimum as recently as this past season, though. I don't think he's a Super 2 (I'd have to look it up and I can't at the moment)... Whereas Price is already very pricey (badumtish), being a Super 2 and Cy Young Award winner. 

If Friedman can make a deal like the one speculated about above concerning Cleveland, that would be the best thing he could do for the Rays' particular situation.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Angels signed Raul Ibanez on a one year deal(2.75mil) Sweet move for a DH.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

You'll definitely maximize his value as a DH.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Good call, imo. Squeeze the last out of Ibanez while he's still a decent hitter.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Joyful Dub said:


> Angels signed Raul Ibanez on a one year deal(2.75mil) Sweet move for a DH.


I just hope he can stay healthy.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Where is Bronson gonna end up? Think he'd be a great #3 or #4 for someone. Huge inning eater too. Plus he's the fucking man.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I find it ironic that they'd trade away Trumbo, then sign Ibanez. Whatever, though...


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Pitching wins games, you should know that


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> I find it ironic that they'd trade away Trumbo, then sign Ibanez. Whatever, though...


They _reaaalllly_ needed some pitching, which that trade netted them. Trumbo was entirely expendable. As a DH, Ibanez could theoretically provide as much value as Trumbo would have as anything else. Or at least mitigate the loss to a certain degree.

__________________________

I think Bronson Arroyo's going to end up going back to the Reds, unless the Twins or maybe someone else floors him with an offer. His market has kind of bottomed out, apparently. Then there's Ervin Santana and nobody wants to touch him while he is reportedly asking for a five-year, $112 million deal (in your dreams, Ervin) with a draft pick to be lost should they sign him. So Arroyo's probably in better shape than Santana is at the moment because of the lack of a qualifying offer attached to him.

__________________________

Bless you, Jonah Keri:

http://www.grantland.com/story/_/id/10155321/breaking-baseball-hall-fame-ballot



> This year, there are more worthy candidates than spots on the ballot. Tough choices abound, but here's a look at what my top 10 would be, in order of preference, if I had a vote now.
> 
> (For more on this year's holdover candidates, check out our 2011 and 2012 ballots.)
> 
> ...


:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> They _reaaalllly_ needed some pitching, which that trade netted them. Trumbo was entirely expendable. As a DH, Ibanez could theoretically provide as much value as Trumbo would have as anything else. Or at least mitigate the loss to a certain degree.


With a healthy Pujols and a resurgence Hamilton, Trumbo wont be missed.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Wild story about Shin Soo Choo, the Yankees and Carlos Beltran:

http://www.sportingnews.com/mlb/sto...yankees-shin-soo-choo-red-sox-rangers-brewers



> According to Jeff Passan of Yahoo Sports, the outfielder turned down a seven-year, $140 million offer from the New York Yankees, who then moved on to Carlos Beltran for three years and $45 million.
> 
> Had the Yankees signed Choo, they would have had no chance to reach their goal of a $189 million, luxury tax-avoiding payroll. It's going to be a challenge to make that happen anyway, but at least going for Beltran instead of Choo, and signing second baseman Brian Roberts and left-handed reliever Matt Thornton to inexpensive deals keeps the possibility alive.


One story said that the Yankees offered the seven-year, $140 million deal, but Boras wanted "Ellsbury money" from the Yankees, so they balked and went with Beltran instead. I'm sure Boras will win out in the end, though. Somehow.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Boras always wins. He's one of Satan's Chosen.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Joyful Dub said:


> With a healthy Pujols and a resurgence Hamilton, Trumbo wont be missed.


Fingers crossed man!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

http://hardballtalk.nbcsports.com/2013/12/18/luke-scott-signs-with-korean-team/

Well, this is bizarre...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lel doesnt he always say crazy shit?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

He's been known to do that, yes. I don't see why he'd sign in Korea for less than the MLB minimum, though.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks like Tanaka will not be posted.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

LOL. I think he'll just be able to walk next season without even being posted, so he'll be in the Bigs soon.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't consider myself an expert but I _knew_ Grant Balfour's shoulder/arm was fucked from early/mid-June or so on this past season and the news here... http://www.mlbtraderumors.com/2013/12/orioles-to-sign-grant-balfour.html appears to confirm it. Sad. But he just wasn't the same guy through the rest of the past season.

________________________________



> The Giants have a deal in place with the Korean Baseball Organization's KIA Tigers to sell Brett Pill to the Gwangju-based club, with just financial details left to be finalized, CSNBayArea.com's Andrew Baggarly reports. Pill is negotiating with KIA Tigers about a new contract, though the deal will fall through if Pill and the Tigers can't come to terms.
> 
> The Giants are expected to receive around $500K in the sale, Baggarly notes, which is roughly twice as much as teams usually receive in such transactions.


:clap


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Kevin Youkilis signs with the Rakuten Golden Eagles :kobe7


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

It's not big news, but I heard that the Orioles signed Xavier Paul. The Reds are going to miss him. He is a good player off the bench to play in the outfield, and always seems to hit key pinch hit home runs.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Joyful Dub said:


> Kevin Youkilis signs with the Rakuten Golden Eagles :kobe7


He really must have wanted to play with Tanaka 8*D


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Weird thing is, he wanted to play with a west coast team to be closer to his family.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

We could have platooned Youk & Ibanez :hmm:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The Rays are in on Balfour, it appears. Assuming the asking price comes down (which I think it will, after this Orioles fiasco), I wouldn't be opposed to him coming back to Tampa.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

If the Rangers don't sign Choo or Cruz they really could have used someone like Eric Chavez, Ibanez or Luke Scott. We really need another veteran bat when we go to camp. Scott would have fit in well with his right wing craziness and blatant racism in the metroplex.

I have a feeling we land Kendrys Morales if we don't get Choo or Cruz.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> The Rays are in on Balfour, it appears. Assuming the asking price comes down (which I think it will, after this Orioles fiasco), I wouldn't be opposed to him coming back to Tampa.


The Angels should pursue Balfour.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I hate to say it, but I like the White Sox offseason. Eaton, Garcia, Davidson, Abreu... not a bad young core. Mightily unproven, but I'm looking forward to keeping track of these guys. 

Fix Nate Jones and he can fulfill that closer's role. What do you think, sidewinder? I don't know if the Sox are any better. I'm not insinuating they are.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

It is a tad bit depressing that the #64 rated prospect, Matt Davidson, instantly becomes the #1 prospect in the CWS organization after the trade. Shows how weak the farm system is.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

El Conquistador said:


> I hate to say it, but I like the White Sox offseason. Eaton, Garcia, Davidson, Abreu... not a bad young core. Mightily unproven, but I'm looking forward to keeping track of these guys.
> 
> Fix Nate Jones and he can fulfill that closer's role. What do you think, sidewinder? I don't know if the Sox are any better. I'm not insinuating they are.


I'd be pretty excited, you got a lot of young potential there.

Hopefully they all work out for you :hb


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I can't wait for Hawk to fall in love with Eaton.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

El Conquistador said:


> I hate to say it, but I like the White Sox offseason. Eaton, Garcia, Davidson, Abreu... not a bad young core. Mightily unproven, but I'm looking forward to keeping track of these guys.
> 
> Fix Nate Jones and he can fulfill that closer's role. What do you think, sidewinder? I don't know if the Sox are any better. I'm not insinuating they are.


Good young team, imo. Think Eaton's got some real good potential. Plus SALE. Seemed they got good value for Reed too.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

MERREH JERREH said:


> I can't wait for Hawk to fall in love with Eaton.


Me either, Stone poney. Sit back, relax, and strap er' down - this is WHITE SOX BASEBALL. :mark:



Dominick The Donkey said:


> Good young team, imo. Think Eaton's got some real good potential. Plus SALE. Seemed they got good value for Reed too.


Yeah, I really like the idea of Garcia and Eaton. I'll wait and see on Abreu and Davidson. It's a start to turning around the fortune of the franchise, I think.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey thanks for not giving the Angels Quintana you jerk


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Rangers got Choo:

http://www.cbssports.com/mlb/writer/jon-heyman/24383061/choo-has-a-sevenyear-agreement-with-the-rangers

Seven years and 130 million.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Ugh fuck the AL WEST


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

Good deal for Choobacca but the Rangers will regret that one.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Joyful Dub said:


> Ugh fuck the AL WEST


We are becoming the AL East


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

El Conquistador said:


> I hate to say it, but I like the White Sox offseason. Eaton, Garcia, Davidson, Abreu... not a bad young core. Mightily unproven, but I'm looking forward to keeping track of these guys.
> 
> Fix Nate Jones and he can fulfill that closer's role. What do you think, sidewinder? I don't know if the Sox are any better. I'm not insinuating they are.




They do have a good young core, but it's going to take a couple of years for them to get better. I'd hate to say it, but they're going to be like the Cubs, have all these young players, but will have rough seasons with them. The only thing going for the Sox that makes them better than the Cubs is that the Sox have a better pitching rotation and bullpen. This is what will give the Sox those extra wins this year, obviously won't be enough to probably get out of the cellar of the division, Sox and Twins will most likely duke it out for last, but I just want to see how well all these young players do this year. Sale will go like 15-11 with his 2.5-3.0 ERA, where 5-6 of those losses will be 2-1 1-0, 3-1. Abreu will probably hit around .250 with 20-25 bombs, 70-80 RBI's. Forgot the new dudes name for 3B, but he'll hit like .240 about 15 bombs, 60-70 RBI. Jones will do well in the 40 save chances he will get. He'll obviously blow a few games (every closer does nowadays). I feel like midway through the season Dunn is going to get benched from his DH spot and Konerko will get it full time, especially if Konerko hits well from his spot starts and pitch hit chances and if Dunn strikes out 5 times a game.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Does anyone think that Choo isn't worth the 130 million?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

A William Murderface Christmas said:


> Does anyone think that Choo isn't worth the 130 million?






He's not even worth 100M.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I feel exactly the same.

How old is Choo?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

A William Murderface Christmas said:


> I feel exactly the same.
> 
> How old is Choo?





31. 130M for a player that's going to get injured in a year or two like he always does, seems legit. Please tell me what he does good? Steals bases? 20 SB 11 CS last year. Homeruns? That's nice. Hits on average about 20. Strikes out a lot. Somehow managed 113 walks last year (How the hell he did that, I won't know). Technically has a declining batting average since 2008.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I don't like Texas chances, but hey good for Choo, he made bank :hb


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Older players get paid a lot of money. It's been this way for decades. 

The contract is good for the next few years. Choo is an OBP machine with some pop and speed. Ok defender. I like this now, but probably won't in a few years. That's a few years down the line though. Legit lead off man makes me :mark: 

Really need Harrison to comeback ok, and need Perez to continue to improve.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

So in Texas Choo will be making roughly 1mil more per year then in NY even though NY offered a bigger contract. NY came out to 20 per but it was 10 after Taxes and Texas was 18.5 per but around 10.9 per after taxes. So in reality NY didn't really offer him a better deal by the simple fact that NY has a state income tax and Texas doesn't.

I wonder if thats why he chose Texas, being that he would make more money. Or perhaps Texas as the better team to win a world series with.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

FILTHY CASUALS not understanding the greatness of the stats/sabermetrics god CHOO.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> FILTHY CASUALS not understanding the greatness of the stats/sabermetrics god CHOO.


Perhaps, but I have never seen Choo as a 130 million dollar player, but that's just me.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

In my estimation, it's not the dollars or AAV that are out of whack, it's the years. On one hand, Choo is an amazing OBP machine of a player. (Career OBP.: .389... yummy.) Any team's lineup is going to benefit from having him bat either leadoff or possibly second (leadoff being preferable, though).

On the other hand, seven years is seven years and while Choo was still posting a .335-ish OBP against lefties, it's entirely likely that as his weaknesses against lefties are apparent, they will only become more problematic as he ages. He could eventually be a platoon bat, though it's difficult to say that about a current 5 WAR player. 

Interestingly:


> In straight dollars, ZiPS evaluates Choo deal as 3rd worst in MLB history at time of signing, behind A-Rod 2, Howard, just ahead Werth.
> 
> — Dan Szymborski (@DSzymborski) December 21, 2013


It's kind of a boring signing because it was clear that he was headed to Texas. But the Rangers' lineup looks really hawt on paper now.

(Note: when I say the years are out of whack, I mean, "Not ideal." They're perfectly "_in_ whack" considering what kind of player Choo has been and where he is now. Having said that, I'm probably a touch more glad that the Giants worked out that last-minute-of-the-season extension deal with Hunter Pence and limited the new contract to five years than I was three months ago.)


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Also, I'd just like to point out that I think Craig Gentry just might be the single most underrated player in baseball at this moment in time. He put up 3.4 WAR according to fangraphs in 106 games in 2013. Choo is probably roughly a 2-win upgrade over Gentry but Gentry is really, _really_ good and strangely very underappreciated. I still don't really understand Texas trading him to division rival Oakland. Unless they just love Choice and think he's going to be a hot power hitter for them one day, but I'd rather keep the bird in one hand with Gentry's superlative defense than hope for the growth of another.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Watching this team every day I think Leonys Martin is just as good as Gentry in CF IMHO. Martin (3.4 WAR in his first full season in the bigs last year) and Gentry are essentially the same player right now with Martin having a much higher ceiling. Both natural CFs and we needed a corner OF. David Murphy wasn't hitting at all last year (which shocked me actually I thought he'd have a big year) so both had to play everyday. Hell Gentry was playing left every day at the end of the year last year and Martin was in CF. 

We went from 1st in the AL in 2012 to 8th in both runs and OPS. The roster had to be retooled. Jon Daniels did a great job this offseason IMHO. I'm very happy with what we will be going to Spring Training with. 

You will probably not find a bigger Craig Gentry fan than me but I'm not sure he will get much better where as I could see Leonys Martin making a few all star games and I'm really high on Choice. Back to Gentry.....Dave Van Horn was the baseball coach here in Nebraska and put our baseball program on the map. He went back to his alma mater (Arkansas) and the first team he took to the CWS at Arkansas had Craig Gentry on it. Love the kid. He plays his ass off and never takes an at bat off. One of the fastest guys I have EVER seen out of the right handed batters box. I loved this trade though. Choice has a much higher ceiling. He will not run as well but he is a very good defender and has 30 home run potential. Gentry, though I love the guy, is a slap hitter. I wish we had traded him to a team NOT in our division and I could see Oakland getting the better end of this trade in 2014 sure but long term it's a great trade. Choice is a local guy too (went to UT-Arlington) and jacked to come home and play for the team he grew up rooting for (had a Pudge poster above his bed growing up). 



MERREH JERREH said:


> Older players get paid a lot of money. It's been this way for decades.
> 
> Legit lead off man makes me :mark:
> 
> Really need Harrison to comeback ok, and need Perez to continue to improve.



Agreed. He earned his contract with 4-5 great seasons. It's part of the game. 

I'm not sure if Choo will even hit leadoff. I could see Wash hitting him 2nd or 5th. With Martin and Elvis we don't HAVE to hit Choo leadoff. I actually like Elvis at leadoff, Choo second in front of Prince and Beltre. With what they are paying Elvis I think at least giving him a shot to hit leadoff everyday is smart to maximize the deal. 

Very happy with this signing but I would have preferred 5-6 years. Choo is durable though and his career OBP of .389 is :lawrence level of sexy. I think with his skill set he will age well. It's a move we had to make. Daniels is trying to win a World Series now and I applaud him for it. We went from 1st in runs in the AL in 2012 to 8th in 2013. This was a signing that needed to happen. Even if he is overpaid. 

Harrison sounds like he will be ready opening day. I think the world of Perez. Poise for days and dat change up is just sick. With Darivsh, Holland, Harrison and Perez all under contract the next 4 years, guys like Ogando, Colby Lewis, Nick Tepesch ready to battle for the 5th starter spot and Luke Jackson probably ready in 2015 the pitching will be there. Choo was a signing that had to happen. 

Is it baseball season yet? 



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> FILTHY CASUALS not understanding the greatness of the stats/sabermetrics god CHOO.


I got in a big debate with a friend (Yankee fan) last night who was ripping the Choo deal.

I have heard way more backlash about the Choo deal than the Ellsbury deal. Choo has a better WAR the last 5 years than Ellsbury. His OPS is better. He has more pop. Choo is durable (3087 plate appearances the last 5 years). Ellsubury is not (2468 plate appearances the last 5 years. Choo played in Cleveland and Cincinnati not for the ESPN darlings in Boston. Had Choo been a Red Sock or Yankee the last 5 years there would be no doubt who the better player was between Choo and Ellsbury......and I like Ellsbury. I go to the CWS every year and loved watching him play for Oregon State. But give me Choo the next 7 years over Ellsbury....no doubt in my mind about that. 

I can't say enough about Choo's durability and with as many games as we have lost the last 4-5 years from Hamilton, Cruz and Kinsler due to injury I'm glad we have added durable guys like Prince and Choo (and even Rios) and gotten younger with Martin, Choice and Profar :mark:

Again, I like the Choo signing for the Rangers. Will the last 2-3 years of this deal hurt? Probably. Yes Choo is probably getting too much money but you can say that for like 3/4 of the guys in MLB. Especially Ellsbury.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

> I can't say enough about Choo's durability and with as many games as we have lost the last 4-5 years from Hamilton, Cruz and Kinsler due to injury I'm glad we have added durable guys like Prince and Choo (and even Rios) and gotten younger with Martin, Choice and Profar



Hasn't he been injured 2 times in 4 years?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Choo is obviously underrated. Does he deserve this contract? Yeah he kinda does. It's just the way things are done in MLB. Only Trout has a higher OBP than Choo among OF the past 6 seasons, and he's a top 10 OBP guy overall. It's just a great fit for Texas. He's a lefty with some pop that gets on base (RF is notorious for the ball flying out in Arlington). Now he CANNOT hit LHP at all. That's the glaring hole in his game.

@Macho: Yeah, I'd be ok with Choo hitting 2nd, but Wash loves the opposite handed hitters in succession. Choo/Elvis/Prince/Beltre is his wet dream. Also, I can't wait to see MARTIN develop more. He's quickly becoming one of my favorites. If Profar can improve, I bet he leads off being a switch hitter. He'd be the optimal lead off if he can get it going. This puts Elvis at the bottom with Martin. I like this lineup a ton.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Is Rios still under contract?
*
Edit*: lolme, obviously he is. How much longer?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Is Rios still under contract?
> *
> Edit*: lolme, obviously he is. How much longer?




As a White Sox fan, fuck Rios, dude did nothing.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Rios is this year and an option for next year I think. Don't quote me though.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Hasn't he been injured 2 times in 4 years?


Choo has missed 116 games in the last 5 years. With 77 of those in 2011. He has missed 15 games the last two years and not been on the DL at all. Choo is one of the most underrated players in baseball the last five years. 

I did some research a few weeks ago and Kinsler, Cruz and Hamilton only played a total of 1453 out of 1782 games from 2010-2013. Obviously Hamilton was not a Ranger in 2013 but that is missing 19% of games for three main contributors for 4 (all three) years and five years (Kinsler and Cruz) combined. It will be nice this season having durable guys playing everyday. Anything can happen but on paper this should be the best Texas Rangers team 1-25. 

By comparison Choo has played 86% of games the last five years and Prince has missed one game in five years. Alex Rios has played in 93% of his teams games the last five years and is in a contract year. I assume we will let him walk with an OF essentially set of Choice, Leonys Martin and Choo for 2015.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

MERREH JERREH said:


> Rios is this year and an option for next year I think. Don't quote me though.


I looked it up. Thank you baseball reference. :mark: 

13.5 million option for 2015 with a $1 million buy out. With Choice, Martin and Choo I bet we let him walk and he gets a big contract somewhere else. Like 4 years/72 million. Sound like a lot? Look it up he is probably one of the best FA outfielders next year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It depends on what Choice does in games, but yeah, if he's serviceable, Rios will be gone.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

> Alex Rios has played in 93% of his teams games the last five years and is in a contract year.



and in all the games he played for the White Sox he gave like 75% effort. Don't get me wrong, he's a good player, he'd be even better if he gave 100% effort all year, which he probably will this year since Texas has a sick ass team now.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

MERREH JERREH said:


> It depends on what Choice does in games, but yeah, if he's serviceable, Rios will be gone.


Granted it's AAA but Choice hit .300 (.390 OBP :mark last year and is very good defensive OF. Saw him play live a couple times last year. I'd compare him somewhere between Yoenis Cespedes and Pedro Alvarez but way more plate discipline. 



Sidewinder400 said:


> and in all the games he played for the White Sox he gave like 75% effort. Don't get me wrong, he's a good player, he'd be even better if he gave 100% effort all year, which he probably will this year since Texas has a sick ass team now.


Agreed Rios has a reputation for not bringing it everyday. That was my apprehension in trading for him and is a reason I wouldnt wanna sign him long term. You won't play for Ron Washington if you do that. Ron is a grinder and his passion rubs off on his players and they love playing for him and I think a little of that rubbed off on Rios last year. He played pretty damn well for us last year (hit .291 with 19 RBI in September and was our best player not named Beltre the last 6 weeks) and might be playing for a contract this year with that team friendly club option. I really don't see us picking up his option unless he has a monster year in 2014 and if Choice is awful. I see neither of those things happening. Even if Choice flops Brett Gardner is a FA and would be a great fit in LF for us. Hell if Choice does well we could still sign Gardner and the OF could be Gardner, Martin, Choice with Choo DHing a lot of the time. Hell even Ichiro on a 1-2 year deal. I'd love to see Ichiro in Texas even if only for a year. Just love the guy. :mark: 

On paper this is the best Rangers team I have ever seen in my 24 years of being a fan. Hope it equates to the field.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Please don't leave Boston, Jenny Dell.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm sorry what did you say?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

my gawd :lenny


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> As of now, the New York Yankees, Chicago Cubs and Arizona Diamondbacks are the three teams most explicitly linked to the Japanese 25-year-old right-hander. Here's the latest on Tanaka:
> 
> •It could be a very, merry Christmas for teams interested in Tanaka. Ben Badler of Baseball America cites Japanese media reports suggesting, because of Tanaka's schedule, if a decision to post him is announced before the end of the year it could come Christmas Eve or Christmas Day. The deadline to post any Japanese player is February 1.


He gonna be a Dodger.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I thought Tanaka was staying in Japan? Or did that change in the last few days?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Tanaka is so fucking good. :allen1


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Dominick The Donkey said:


> I thought Tanaka was staying in Japan? Or did that change in the last few days?


The saga has had many a twist and turn in the last month or so. It tentatively looks like everything's going to be resolved between now and New Year's.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

How are the Dodgers going to stay under the luxury tax if they sign Tanaka and resign Kershaw and Ramirez next year when nobody will touch AE, Crawford or Kemp's contract?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> How are the Dodgers going to stay under the luxury tax if they sign Tanaka and resign Kershaw and Ramirez next year when nobody will touch AE, Crawford or Kemp's contract?


Well, for the present, they're not. They were just tagged with an $11.4 million luxury tax by MLB for their 2013 $243 million payroll. (The Yankees were levied with a $28.1 million luxury tax hit on the same day.) The luxury tax doesn't really start to seriously hurt until after next year.... I honestly doubt they sign Tanaka, just being my usual bleak self.

If he gets posted, he'll probably be in pinstripes in the Bronx but I could easily see the Cubs scooping him up, too.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I assumed they were over it right now even without Tanaka and re-signing Kershaw.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

They've blown right past it, yeah. And they're currently resting at roughly $50 million above it, so that's quite a gap to close if they want to close it. They know they'll be over it for 2014, too. With the desire to extend Kershaw and Ramirez, I don't see how they get under it for 2015 when it starts to actually hurt, either. Most of their current big contracts go out a long ways. One big wild card is if Greinke pitches to the tune he can pitch to, he probably opts out of his current deal as he is permitted to after the 2015 season.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Tanaka will be a Yankee I bet. They need pitching badly. A Cub would make sense too. They probably have the cash.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dodgers signed Chris Perez. They have three closers on their team lol.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I think the Dodgers and Yankees wanna sign every play in the league.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MERREH JERREH said:


> Dodgers signed Chris Perez. They have three closers on their team lol.


To be fair, Perez is pretty fuckin' bad and I don't think anyone considers Wilson a closer anymore.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Wilson can close for the Halos.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok Dallas is officially done with Romo's back broken (not literally but yeah Cowboys have zero chance Sunday w/o him).

SO BRING ON BASEBALL RIGHT NOW PLEASE:mark:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The Angels should have signed Perez honestly, another bullpen arm it what the Angels need.

The Angels better get Garza or Ubaldo though.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

perez is garbage Angels have no spot for him the bullpen is fine now. And if they sign Garza it makes the pen even deeper

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

Only thing I have to enjoy about the Cubs this year is the development of Baez, Bryant, & company. They could lose 100 games this year, especially if they trade Samardz.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MERREH JERREH said:


> Ok Dallas is officially done with Romo's back broken (not literally but yeah Cowboys have zero chance Sunday w/o him).
> 
> SO BRING ON BASEBALL RIGHT NOW PLEASE:mark:


MRMR what about DIRK?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DIRK

Basketball just doesn't do much for me anymore.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

He can't rely on the Stars also 8*D


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The latest Tanaka Posting Saga update as of 17 minutes ago:



> 9:23pm: The Golden Eagles will announce momentarily that Tanaka will be posted, according to Jim Allen of Kyodo News (on Twitter).


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Surprise, surprise (not really): Tanaka's getting posted.

http://www.rakuteneagles.jp/news/detail/3775.html


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Tanaka has chosen Casey Close of Excel Sports Management to be his agent. He has until January 24th at 5:00 PM to have the posting process and acquisition completed. Close is the agent of Clayton Kershaw and Zack Greinke. Wheee, Merry Christmas.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Kershaw/Tanaka/Grienke/Ryu/Haren would be disgustingly dominant. :deandre


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Tanaka signing with the Mariners.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I prefer the Cubs :side:


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Tanaka's wife. Damn. bama


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Not bad, not bad at all. I'm not that into Asians, but she's SOLID.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Forget her name but Mike Napoli is dating way out of his league. A super duper hotty. I mean I know he is a ball player and he is one of my favorite players in baseball but damn dude you look like a cook at Waffle House.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Longo's girl is SEXY. AS. FUCK.










:banderas


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

David Freese and Erin Andrews once dated after Cards won the title. DAT WORLD SERIES MVP SWAG.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

^^^ 
truth


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

TomahawkJock said:


> David Freese and Erin Andrews once dated after Cards won the title. DAT WORLD SERIES MVP SWAG.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

TomahawkJock said:


> David Freese and Erin Andrews once dated after Cards won the title. DAT WORLD SERIES MVP SWAG.






Everyone has dated Erin Andrews.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Everyone has dated Erin Andrews.


I get Erin Andrews confused with Trev Alberts. 

















Give me Jenn Brown and Rachel Nichols every damn day.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Way to pick the worst fucking picture of her. :kobe


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

So I'm thinking Tanaka's going to sign with the Dodgers after all. The Yankees most desired him when they knew that the posting fee would not count against the luxury tax threshold tied to payroll. Now that the posting fee is a relative pittance, a huge salary will be the compensation, methinks. However, the Yankees still deeply need Tanaka in a way most of the other heavyweight big market teams don't.

__________________

Also, Yasiel Puig was stopped for speeding at 110 or more in a 70 zone in Florida. This roughly a year or so after that reckless driving in Chattanooga!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Tanaka will be a Yankee. I'm sure of this. I think.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

They definitely have the need, roster-wise.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Tanaka needs to stay away from Puig.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Will be cool to see the best two Asian pitchers owning the best hitters in the world in two of the hittiest parks in MLB.

I really do dig how this sport is so eclectic with the races that play it. No Euros allowed though.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Hittiest? :kobe


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Where the hell are all the signings jeez.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

My insides hope every single year that Frankie will come out of retirement so I can have my eye candy.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Catalanotto said:


> My insides hope every single year that Frankie will come out of retirement so I can have my eye candy.


Just look at Trout


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Still waiting for Bronson to go somewhere. Figure he should have some good offers by now.

Expecting Stephen Drew and Nelson Cruz to go somewhere soon. No one take Kendrys yet?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Brye said:


> Still waiting for Bronson to go somewhere. Figure he should have some good offers by now.
> 
> Expecting Stephen Drew and Nelson Cruz to go somewhere soon. No one take Kendrys yet?


Arroyo is firmly stuck in a holding pattern thanks to Masahiro Tanaka's posting process being held up for so long. The entire pitching market as such has been up in the air because of that, and also because guys like Santana and Jimenez were given qualifying offers, and they're probably not worth the deals that they desperately want on the open market. 

Drew and Cruz have likewise seen their markets dwindle because of their respective qualifying offers. Drew is indeed probably going to get a deal soon, and maybe he'll even come back to the Red Sox. In the case of Cruz, though, unless the Mariners bite, I'm not sure what's going to happen or how long it might take for him to land somewhere. I just can't see a team being dumb enough to piss away a first round pick to get Nelson fucking Cruz. Kendrys Morales is in an even worse pickle because he was given a QO, which might be the most controversial QO so far under this qualifying offer system, and he's nowhere near worth it. Kendrys definitely falls in the Kyle Lohse category of qualified FA from last year, where he might not land anywhere until Spring Training is just about over, lol.

Meanwhile, I'm starting to think David Price isn't even going to get traded this winter. Nobody is going to give the Rays the equivalent of Myers-for-Shields because nobody who has a Myers-type prospect is as dumb as Dayton Moore was last year, and frankly there probably isn't a Myers-type prospect on any team at the moment who'd be in that trade market for Price (don't get me wrong, plenty of nice-looking position player prospects exist, but none of the nearly-ready-for-MLB caliber among probable Price landing spots). I'm beginning to believe Tampa Bay will hold on to Price, see how they do this upcoming year and maybe deal him at the deadline if it's just not their year or perhaps give it another shot next winter.

Note: watch for David Price to finally get traded in 5, 4, 3, 2...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Shit, I didn't think of Tanaka's effect. That's a good point. Forgot about Jimenez too, he came on strong at the end of the year.

Didn't even think of QOs for these guys. Wouldn't mind Drew back in Boston, but primarily as a bench player. Agreed on the Cruz situation. Not worth it at all. What does Kendrys offer look like?

As for Price, I think he ends up staying the year, or at least starts off in Tampa.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

At this point, I wouldn't be surprised in the least if Arroyo simply ends up back on the Reds. It might even be on a one-year deal--if I were Arroyo, I'd consider it because next offseason is going to feature one of the weakest free agent classes in modern MLB history, especially true of the starting pitching market if the Tigers and Dodgers lock up Scherzer and Kershaw, respectively, beforehand. The Reds probably want to give an extension of their own to Homer Bailey, meanwhile. Arroyo could go back to the bandbox in Cincinnati and put together another very decent season, and play the market next year. If he and his agent had knocked down their price, I'm sure a San Francisco or a Minnesota or the Angels or somebody would have bitten, especially since there was no QO attached to him.

All of the QOs are the same, and this year they were locked in at 1 year/$14.1 million. The qualifying offer is a one-year offer that is the average of the top 125 salaries in MLB; last offseason, it was $13.3 million, and this offseason, it's $14.1 million.

I think Morales will get a one-year, $15 million-ish deal from somebody around Spring Training time or so. Maybe two years at roughly that AAV.


----------

